# Well... When is it gonna start??



## Slayer

When will we see the credit card hits start...?? I am thinking Thursday or Friday this week. I bet Goofy Elk has a radar on it... What do you guys think??


----------



## cdbright

but they dont send us any results till end of the month right?


----------



## goofy elk

CC hits Friday, the 12th. Late into Saturday morning. Thats my guess.


----------



## KineKilla

...1


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

It's a shame the cards do not get hit around the 1st of April. 

It would be a legend.....wait for it... dary april fools joke.


----------



## brisket

It's nice with modern banking that you can put email or text alerts on pending charges. No need to check the account all the time, just wait for the text to arrive.


----------



## Vanilla

My chances of drawing more than my deer tag are so slim that I shouldn't even look. But I will. I'm a tortured soul.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

im going to say the week of the 19th


----------



## goofy elk

The latest word form Fallon,

They are conducting the draw today!


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Well, here comes three more points to add to my collection!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

goofy elk said:


> The latest word form Fallon,
> 
> They are conducting the draw today!


Oh baby!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

goofy elk said:


> The latest word form Fallon,
> 
> They are conducting the draw today!


lol every time i called them they did not know when.lol


----------



## Fowlmouth

I still think it's pretty stupid that another state has to do the draw for us.


----------



## Tall Tines

goofy elk said:


> The latest word form Fallon,
> 
> They are conducting the draw today!


You can't count a random post made on Monster Muleys as a reliable source.


----------



## DallanC

Tall Tines said:


> You can't count on Monster Muleys as a reliable source.


Fixed it for you.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla

Fowlmouth said:


> I still think it's pretty stupid that another state has to do the draw for us.


But....gambling isn't legal in Utah. eep:


----------



## cdbright

stop teasing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goofy elk

Not teasing, 

Not based on MM.


----------



## PBH

Fowlmouth said:


> I still think it's pretty stupid that another state has to do the draw for us.


In this day and age, why does it matter where the company is located? All the data is distributed across multiple servers in multiple clouds all across the country. The employees running the draw could most likely be sitting in their home, a hotel, a spa, or a coffee shop anywhere with internet access to run the draw. The parent company is probably registered somewhere like Delaware.

Seriously. What does it matter where they are?

I bet we'd complain if the State of Utah (DWR, DNR, DEQ, DMV, DOT...) did the draw....


----------



## Vanilla

goofy elk said:


> The latest word form Fallon,
> 
> They are conducting the draw today!


Who is even the company that conducts the draw? I know that has probably been stated a million times, but I don't know who it is.


----------



## brisket

PBH said:


> In this day and age, why does it matter where the company is located?


Agreed, could be done in another country for all I care. What I'd like to see, however, is more transparency in the draw, particularly the source code. Wildlife is a public resource, so the code should be freely available. Post it on Github, let us download it, run it locally, and that will help confirm the legitimacy of the draw.


----------



## PBH

brisket said:


> Agreed, could be done in another country for all I care.


Well. Now.....I don't think I'd go that far! Plenty of technology available to keep the data in the States!


----------



## PBH

Vanilla said:


> Who is even the company that conducts the draw?


I think it is SCI-Nevada. Pretty sure they do this for multiple states.


----------



## DallanC

brisket said:


> Agreed, could be done in another country for all I care. What I'd like to see, however, is more transparency in the draw, particularly the source code. Wildlife is a public resource, so the code should be freely available. Post it on Github, let us download it, run it locally, and that will help confirm the legitimacy of the draw.


I agree!

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk

PBH said:


> I think it is SCI-Nevada. Pretty sure they do this for multiple states.


Yep, these guys.

Systems Consultants is a Nevada based organization providing Wildlife Administrative Services to five states (Utah, Nevada, Colorado, Idaho, and Kentucky). These services are different in each state but include application and big game drawing processing (Utah, Nevada, and Kentucky), hunter survey results (Utah, Nevada, Colorado, and Idaho), internet and phone boat registration renewal (Nevada), and vendor license sales processing (Nevada, Kentucky, and Utah).

Systems Consultants hosts the Utah Web site for online applications.

The big game drawings for Bucks, Bulls, Once-in-a-Lifetime Hunts, General Season Deer, Youth General Any Bull Elk, Dedicated Hunter, Bear, Antlerless, Swan, Turkey, Sandhill crane, Greater sage-grouse, Sharp-tailed grouse, Cougar, and the Sportsman's hunts are all part of the scope of work for Systems Consultants. For further information, you can contact Systems Consultants, toll free, at (800) 221-0659, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


----------



## 3arabians

goofy elk said:


> Yep, these guys.
> 
> Systems Consultants is a Nevada based organization providing Wildlife Administrative Services to five states (Utah, Nevada, Colorado, Idaho, and Kentucky). These services are different in each state but include application and big game drawing processing (Utah, Nevada, and Kentucky), hunter survey results (Utah, Nevada, Colorado, and Idaho), internet and phone boat registration renewal (Nevada), and vendor license sales processing (Nevada, Kentucky, and Utah).
> 
> Systems Consultants hosts the Utah Web site for online applications.
> 
> The big game drawings for Bucks, Bulls, Once-in-a-Lifetime Hunts, General Season Deer, Youth General Any Bull Elk, Dedicated Hunter, Bear, Antlerless, Swan, Turkey, Sandhill crane, Greater sage-grouse, Sharp-tailed grouse, Cougar, and the Sportsman's hunts are all part of the scope of work for Systems Consultants. For further information, you can contact Systems Consultants, toll free, at (800) 221-0659, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week.


Gotta give it to ya. Goofy knows his shizz.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Groganite

awe crappp.... how much is le elk again? 300 a tag for archery?


----------



## middlefork

$280 with a tip  hey once in a lifetime go big or go home.
Best wishes for everyone.


----------



## hazmat

In goofy I trust. here it goes gonna be checking the card often


----------



## Vanilla

I'm sure this company loves this time of year when they get calls from a hundred people a day asking when the draw will take place. Think they just say "it was done today" to get people to stop calling?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I think it would be fun to give everyone their pick number and the day before the draw. Then have the draw televised - Kind of like the NFL draft.

The advertisement monies alone could provide funding for a lot of big game projects. 

That way no one can say it is rigged, well unless there is a frozen envelope....


----------



## Critter

I think that they need to go back to the old system of posting everyone's name and the tag that they drew on the DOW's windows


----------



## derekp1999

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think it would be fun to give everyone their pick number and the day before the draw. Then have the draw televised - Kind of like the NFL draft.
> 
> The advertisement monies alone could provide funding for a lot of big game projects.
> 
> That way no one can say it is rigged, well unless there is a frozen envelope....


Even better, make it a fantasy football style drawing where you get your number then you log on and pick from what's available...


----------



## brisket

derekp1999 said:


> Even better, make it a fantasy football style drawing where you get your number then you log on and pick from what's available...


Now that would be awesome!


----------



## rojo

*Strange Call*

I get a call from Fallon last night asking to answer a few questions about my upland game hunting last year thru Jan 30th, 2017. The guy said I was picked for the survey because I got a big game tag. I didn't draw a big game tag last year so WTF tag is he referring to, this years?


----------



## johnnycake

rojo said:


> I get a call from Fallon last night asking to answer a few questions about my upland game hunting last year thru Jan 30th, 2017. The guy said I was picked for the survey because I got a big game tag. I didn't draw a big game tag last year so WTF tag is he referring to, this years?


You sure you don't just have a really mean friend?


----------



## Critter

The ones doing the surveys have no idea, they are mainly collage kids that need a job.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> I think that they need to go back to the old system of posting everyone's name and the tag that they drew on the DOW's windows


Ya all remember back in the early 80s when alot of the draw stuff was new, how many DWR big-wigs drew OILs year after year?

Bring back the public oversite!

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> Ya all remember back in the early 80s when alot of the draw stuff was new, how many DWR big-wigs drew OILs year after year?
> 
> Bring back the public oversite!
> 
> -DallanC


I've heard a lot of stories like this one along with a lot of others. One of the best was that some big wigs in the game and fish had a office opened up on a Saturday so that they and some family members could purchase lifetime licenses because they ended the sale of them on a Friday.

The only problem with that one is that they ended the sale of lifetime licenses on a Wednesday.

On the OIL tags how about someone that drew every one that Utah had with most of them on his first application for that animal. I personally know a person that did that, the only problem was that he had no connection to anyone in the game and fish. He was just lucky.


----------



## PBH

Fowlmouth said:


> I still think it's pretty stupid that another state has to do the draw for us.





DallanC said:


> Ya all remember back in the early 80s when alot of the draw stuff was new, how many DWR big-wigs drew OILs year after year?
> 
> Bring back the public oversite!
> 
> -DallanC


this thread just cracks me up.

I'll bet those "big wigs" were the same guys throwing flour sacks during the deer hunts, and you could probably find a couple pairs of "elk track boots" in their closets too.

And I'll be damned if they weren't fishing in the off-season too, right after they ordered the stocking truck to dump a load of fish...

-O|o-


----------



## wyoming2utah

Critter said:


> I've heard a lot of stories like this one along with a lot of others. One of the best was that some big wigs in the game and fish had a office opened up on a Saturday so that they and some family members could purchase lifetime licenses because they ended the sale of them on a Friday. .


The story I think you are referring to involved Mike Leavitt and his family....he was the Governor at the time and his family was allowed to purchase licenses after they had ended the sale.


----------



## wyoming2utah

DallanC said:


> Ya all remember back in the early 80s when alot of the draw stuff was new, how many DWR big-wigs drew OILs year after year?
> 
> Bring back the public oversite!
> 
> -DallanC


You mean back in the days when the DWR employees couldn't apply for LE or OIL tags? That's what I remember from those days because my Dad worked for the DWR.


----------



## Vanilla

Now W2U, don't let facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## .45

I don't believe that the draw is so close, cause my CC has not been hit yet.


----------



## .45

PBH said:


> this thread just cracks me up.
> 
> I'll bet those "big wigs" were the same guys throwing flour sacks during the deer hunts, and you could probably find a couple pairs of "elk track boots" in their closets too.
> 
> And I'll be damned if they weren't fishing in the off-season too, right after they ordered the stocking truck to dump a load of fish...
> 
> -O|o-


You forgot cherry bombs, choppers, planes with their ID number covered. And all those camo'd out DWR employees....


----------



## cdbright

.45 said:


> I don't believe that the draw is so close, cause my CC has not been hit yet.


i was thinking the same thing:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## TPrawitt91

So when should I expect the charge on my card?!?!


----------



## Slayer

Thursday or Friday this week!!


----------



## johnnycake

TPrawitt91 said:


> So when should I expect the charge on my card?!?!


You haven't been charged yet? Well, then I hate to break it to you, but looks like you are SOL and have to try again next year.


----------



## TPrawitt91

johnnycake said:


> You haven't been charged yet? Well, then I hate to break it to you, but looks like you are SOL and have to try again next year.


Haha that's not right!! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## KineKilla

I'm actually not expecting to see any significant charges this year. Maybe a GS Deer charge for the youth hunter in our group, but not likely anything for the other four of us.

Antlerless elk hunts....let's do it! Probably the same scenario as above for that too. Especially with the 60% cut of tags in our unit.

OTC Spike hunts....let's do that! I'm pretty much guaranteed one of those.


----------



## 3arabians

KineKilla said:


> I'm actually not expecting to see any significant charges this year. Maybe a GS Deer charge for the youth hunter in our group, but not likely anything for the other four of us.
> 
> Antlerless elk hunts....let's do it! Probably the same scenario as above for that too. Especially with the 60% cut of tags in our unit.
> 
> OTC Spike hunts....let's do that! I'm pretty much guaranteed one of those.


Im expecting a general deer tag - will be shocked if I dont get a charge.

It could be worse. At least your antlerless elk area wasn't eliminated entirely like mine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I'm getting a general deer tag, but not being charged. #smartinvestments 

I could see me buying a spike tag this year if I draw nothing else, which is probably what will happen.


----------



## Critter

This will be the year that I draw my NR bison tag since I really can't afford it right now. 

But I won't turn it down if I do get it.


----------



## ridgetop

Critter said:


> This will be the year that I draw my NR bison tag since I really can't afford it right now.
> 
> But I won't turn it down if I do get it.


That's what I'm afraid of too but with desert bighorn.


----------



## cdbright

Critter said:


> This will be the year that I draw my NR bison tag since I really can't afford it right now.
> 
> But I won't turn it down if I do get it.


Just sell the stuff in the garage that has not been looked at for 2 months (hunting equipment NOT included)


----------



## snw_brdr10

Question.

My bank sent us new credit cards earlier this week due to something happening. My wife activated them. Needless to say, My previous card is not going to charge anymore. :-( I know they will contact me to have the card updated. So it's still good that I will be able to draw.

Here is my question for any of you who have been in this situation. When do they contact you? Before or after emails go out?

We'll be drawing GS Archery Deer, hoping for LE Elk (decent chance), LE Deer for the wife (good chance) and OIL Moose (prayer shot)


----------



## muleydeermaniac

You can go onto the DWR website and update all your card info and you won't have any problems.
I had to do that a couple years ago and didn't have a snag at all.



snw_brdr10 said:


> Question.
> 
> My bank sent us new credit cards earlier this week due to something happening. My wife activated them. Needless to say, My previous card is not going to charge anymore. :-( I know they will contact me to have the card updated. So it's still good that I will be able to draw.
> 
> Here is my question for any of you who have been in this situation. When do they contact you? Before or after emails go out?
> 
> We'll be drawing GS Archery Deer, hoping for LE Elk (decent chance), LE Deer for the wife (good chance) and OIL Moose (prayer shot)


----------



## snw_brdr10

muleydeermaniac said:


> You can go onto the DWR website and update all your card info and you won't have any problems.
> I had to do that a couple years ago and didn't have a snag at all.


Wish that was the case. They closed that option May 3rd. Anything that happens after that can only be changed when they contact you.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I just tried to update my card on the DWR site and it's not working. I get an error saying it can't find my session ID. However when I just search my session ID to view my app, that works just fine. Something must be broke...


----------



## Critter

cdbright said:


> Just sell the stuff in the garage that has not been looked at for 2 months (hunting equipment NOT included)


Na, don't have to sell anything but just move some money around that I didn't want to do right now. I don't like selling stuff that I might need in the next 5 years. The last time that I did that I regretted it.

I have always had the philosophy to never put in for a tag that you can't afford, it is just that a few things have come up in the last little while that were not expected.

Now the real unexpected tag would be my moose tag.


----------



## snw_brdr10

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I just tried to update my card on the DWR site and it's not working. I get an error saying it can't find my session ID. However when I just search my session ID to view my app, that works just fine. Something must be broke...


It's because they closed that option May 3rd. Already called the DWR to report that. So we have to wait until we get a phone call to have the card updated.


----------



## Winglish

snw_brdr10 said:


> bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried to update my card on the DWR site and it's not working. I get an error saying it can't find my session ID. However when I just search my session ID to view my app, that works just fine. Something must be broke...
> 
> 
> 
> It's because they closed that option May 3rd. Already called the DWR to report that. So we have to wait until we get a phone call to have the card updated.
Click to expand...

Good to know! I tried to update mine as well and I could not.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

snw_brdr10 said:


> Question.
> 
> My bank sent us new credit cards earlier this week due to something happening. My wife activated them. Needless to say, My previous card is not going to charge anymore. :-( I know they will contact me to have the card updated. So it's still good that I will be able to draw.
> 
> Here is my question for any of you who have been in this situation. When do they contact you? Before or after emails go out?
> 
> We'll be drawing GS Archery Deer, hoping for LE Elk (decent chance), LE Deer for the wife (good chance) and OIL Moose (prayer shot)


you can call them at 1-800-221-0659 and give them the new card number.


----------



## hazmat

This thread has turned today into one of the longest days ever


----------



## twinkielk15

You guys clearly know more than I do about all this but I wasn't expecting anything until the end of next week. I checked last years statements and my charge hit on May 16th when the posted announcement date was the 27th. This year the deadline is a few days later so I expected to be around the 19th. Now I'm on pins and needles!


----------



## johnnycake

Rumor has it some people have been getting phone calls! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians

JOHNNYCAKE!!!!!! YOU MUTHA ÷#$__=$^><!!!!!!

ANYONE THAT GAVE THIS NO GOOD PRANK CALLING ATTORNEY THIER NUMBER. BEWARE!! HE IS NOT FROM FALLON AND IS DEFINITELY NOT TRYING CLEAR UP AN ISSUE SO FALLON CAN COMPLETE A $413 CHARGE TO YOUR ACCOUNT!

Oh lord..be still my heart...slow breaths..no, no..... learn to enjoy losing...

Well played my friend. Holy ****. I'm still shaking.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## toasty

Fallon called me this morning to iron out some payment details. All I had to do is give them my SS #, birthday, credit card info, and checking account # in case there were any problems. I didn't realize people from NV have accents that sound just like people from india.

I must have drawn everything we put in for, because there were all sorts of charges on my account. :grin:


----------



## Twill87

I know it varies from year to year but my dad had his OIL Bison hit his card last year on Thursday May 12 around 4:00 pm. With all things being equal that would put us at seeing charges starting to hit this afternoon but in reality it could be any second or could be next week! Anticipation is building...


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Expecting some soon, really hoping for some surprise.


----------



## Vanilla

There will be a thread on this forum before I go to bed tonight with LEGITIMATE credit card hits. That is what I think will happen. When today they will start hitting? You all really should be checking every 5 minutes for the rest of the day. 

Then let me know.


----------



## cdbright

one of my co-workers lives next to one of the guys in the office the numbers come from and as of last night there was still some info coming in that needs to be in the computer before it can do the drawings. He said it was some of the last minute numbers that need to be in there first.


----------



## Vanilla

My monkey's uncle lives in Fallon and has been scoping the place out for weeks. The frozen envelopes arrived this morning. So as soon as they get the draws out of the way for the DWR brass and SFW designees, the rest of us should be able to get our cards hit.


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> JOHNNYCAKE!!!!!! YOU MUTHA ÷#$__=$^><!!!!!!
> 
> ANYONE THAT GAVE THIS NO GOOD PRANK CALLING ATTORNEY THIER NUMBER. BEWARE!! HE IS NOT FROM FALLON AND IS DEFINITELY NOT TRYING CLEAR UP AN ISSUE SO FALLON CAN COMPLETE A $413 CHARGE TO YOUR ACCOUNT!
> 
> Oh lord..be still my heart...slow breaths..no, no..... learn to enjoy losing...
> 
> Well played my friend. Holy ****. I'm still shaking.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I just about wet my pants reading this from laughing so hard - that is hilarious!! Poor guy - good one johnnycake.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> JOHNNYCAKE!!!!!! YOU MUTHA ÷#$__=$^><!!!!!!
> 
> ANYONE THAT GAVE THIS NO GOOD PRANK CALLING ATTORNEY THIER NUMBER. BEWARE!! HE IS NOT FROM FALLON AND IS DEFINITELY NOT TRYING CLEAR UP AN ISSUE SO FALLON CAN COMPLETE A $413 CHARGE TO YOUR ACCOUNT!
> 
> Oh lord..be still my heart...slow breaths..no, no..... learn to enjoy losing...
> 
> Well played my friend. Holy ****. I'm still shaking.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I'm still giggling over the sound of your heart crashing to the floor when I said we must have made a mistake as your ID number was one digit off...ahh, that was truly a thing of beauty! I may or may not have hit huntingbuddy up with an issue charging him for the pahvant archery elk tag that he accidentally ended up applying for instead of just the bonus point he thought he had. He may or may not have been in deep agony over making the responsible decision to turn the tag down and just get a bonus point like he meant to before I fessed up.

Yes, I know I'm a special kind of sick and I am comfortable with that.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> I'm still giggling over the sound of your heart crashing to the floor when I said we must have made a mistake as your ID number was one digit off...ahh, that was truly a thing of beauty! I may or may not have hit huntingbuddy up with an issue charging him for the pahvant archery elk tag that he accidentally ended up applying for instead of just the bonus point he thought he had. He may or may not have been in deep agony over making the responsible decision to turn the tag down and just get a bonus point like he meant to before I fessed up.
> 
> Yes, I know I'm a special kind of sick and I am comfortable with that.


My blood pressure is just now reaching a healthy level. The shaking has subsided. I told Johnny after he gave himself up, but you all should have seen me fumbling my turkey tag around in my truck trying to read him my customer ID # so he could verify the charge and bill me $413.00 for my OIL Moose tag. Oh man that was something. I could not hold on to my turkey tag for nothing I was so excited. You're lucky I am a good sport. I do recall I threatened your life a couple times for pulling that one on me before we hung up. haha, man....just man...that was low haha.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Oh man that sucks!!! haha :shock:


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> My blood pressure is just now reaching a healthy level. The shaking has subsided. I told Johnny after he gave himself up, but you all should have seen me fumbling my turkey tag around in my truck trying to read him my customer ID # so he could verify the charge and bill me $413.00 for my OIL Moose tag. Oh man that was something. I could not hold on to my turkey tag for nothing I was so excited. You're lucky I am a good sport. I do recall I threatened your life a couple times for pulling that one on me before we hung up. haha, man....just man...that was low haha.


Death threats were made, and appropriately dismissed with my own fits of maniacal chortling. 8)


----------



## DallanC

I spent 2 weeks living in Fallon once... what a POS place to live.


-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

DallanC said:


> I spent 2 weeks living in Fallon once... what a POS place to live.
> 
> -DallanC


I've spent some awesome weeks at Sand Mountain near Fallon back in my sand Banshee days.------SS


----------



## Clarq

You guys are killing me. I just got back from turkey camp (4 days, no internet). When I saw a thread about cc hits that was NINE pages long, I figured they had to be hitting, because how on earth else would forum members fill up 9 pages on the topic?

Oh well, my odds are so slight this year that I'll only be checking every 30 minutes instead of every 10. :mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians

I do think some of us will wake up to charges. Then it will continue for the rest of the day.


----------



## Vanilla

3arabians said:


> I do think some of us will wake up to charges. Then it will continue for the rest of the day.


I said it will happen before I go to bed. I'm getting old, so I may just have to admit defeat in my prediction because I'm not staying up any longer. The $413 charge tomorrow will be a nice consolation prize, however.


----------



## CPAjeff

I just about had a heart attack - I decided to check one more time, before heading to bed, and see if I had a charge on my account and the balance was about $420 less than when I checked it before. I got all excited and looked at the account history detail only to find out that my wife had booked hotel rooms for two nights for an upcoming vacation. ---Heavy sigh--- maybe tomorrow....


----------



## hunting777

My heart skipped a few beats when I received a phone call from Nevada last night at 12:30 AM. All I could think is that they had a automated phone call system saying my card wasn't working for some reason. I answered and no one was on the other side. :-(


----------



## snw_brdr10

May 12th has come. The day Goof prophetically claimed would be the day cards begin to be charged. Let's hope some cards get charged. I would hate for there to be a stoning over this...


----------



## cdbright

i was so excited just to see this thread filled up more since yesterday, led me to believe they started to run them, then i checked and all i saw was a **** Quiznos run , so if they are not running mine they def cant be running yours hahahahaah


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I'm Hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!

By.... Wyoming Game and Fish

Just a friendly reminder that the NR Deer and Antelope draw ends at the end of the month. 

Probably the wrong thread :mrgreen:


----------



## snw_brdr10

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I'm Hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By.... Wyoming Game and Fish
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that the NR Deer and Antelope draw ends at the end of the month.
> 
> Probably the wrong thread :mrgreen:


Not cool.


----------



## cdbright

thats almost as bad as the bull crap phone call trick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnycake

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I'm Hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> By.... Wyoming Game and Fish
> 
> Just a friendly reminder that the NR Deer and Antelope draw ends at the end of the month.
> 
> Probably the wrong thread :mrgreen:


I like the cut of your jib


----------



## willfish4food

cdbright said:


> thats almost as bad as the bull crap phone call trick !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hard to tell which was worse. JC was the king-daddy super big a-hole to a couple of people, but Muscles was a moderate a-hole to a whole bunch of people. Hmmm...

Edit: I thought I got hit for a 1 in 5000+ odds of a Henry Mtns. tag. But it turns out it was just my insurance and wife's weekly grocery shopping....

I don't even know why I'm checking, I'm not going to draw. Guess it's just the dumb and dumber in me hoping for that chance.


----------



## cdbright

i am in the same boat PLUS we went for a part hunt just the 2 of us , prob a bad idea but we wanted to be able to scout the same areas this summer


----------



## .45

I'm still holding on to what Goofy said, last year CC hits started on May 13th, which was a Friday....

Don't let anybody bad talk you goofy!-O,-


----------



## Clarq

This was the worst possible day to be home from work sick. I have nothing to do but check this [email protected]#! forum and the bank account. -O,-


----------



## Tall Tines

.45 said:


> I'm still holding on to what Goofy said, last year CC hits started on May 13th, which was a Friday....
> 
> Don't let anybody bad talk you goofy!-O,-


And they didn't start charging cards until around 4:30 in the afternoon


----------



## snw_brdr10

.45 said:


> I'm still holding on to what Goofy said, last year CC hits started on May 13th, which was a Friday....
> 
> Last year's charges started Thursday May 12th around 4:00. So we are already later than last year. I'm hopeful that we can start seeing some charges shortly though.


----------



## brisket

Maybe next week? Come on goofy, what's the inside scoop?


----------



## Hoytguy

I just called and spoke to DWR and told them Goofyelk said our cards should be getting hit and they said "Who the **** is goofy elk?":-? -O,-


----------



## Vanilla

Hoytguy said:


> I just called and spoke to DWR and told them Goofyelk said our cards should be getting hit and they said "Who the **** is goofy elk?":-? -O,-


Ha! I don't believe that for a second. Everyone at the DWR knows Goof.

Top of the page!

Think we can run this sucker to 20 pages before the first card gets hit?


----------



## goofy elk

What TS said...:!:....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## brisket

I guess it's only 5:02 p.m. in Nevada. Maybe there is still a chance for this weekend.


----------



## brisket

goofy elk said:


> What TS said...:!:....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Who is TS, and what did he say?


----------



## Critter

Hoytguy said:


> I just called and spoke to DWR and told them Goofyelk said our cards should be getting hit and they said "Who the **** is goofy elk?":-? -O,-


It looks like you called after normal working hours and got sent to their answering service.

Everyone here in Utah knows Goofy.


----------



## Vanilla

brisket said:


> Who is TS, and what did he say?


I used to have a different user name. Goof is old school, and stays true to his roots when referring to me.


----------



## TPrawitt91

So no hits then?


----------



## 3arabians

TPrawitt91 said:


> So no hits then?


Zip, zilch, nada. Tomorrow is another day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

The folks in Nevada have been following this thread and are holding all payments to them to be ran at the last minute.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

willfish4food said:


> Hard to tell which was worse. JC was the king-daddy super big a-hole to a couple of people, but Muscles was a moderate a-hole to a whole bunch of people. Hmmm...
> 
> Edit: I thought I got hit for a 1 in 5000+ odds of a Henry Mtns. tag. But it turns out it was just my insurance and wife's weekly grocery shopping....
> 
> I don't even know why I'm checking, I'm not going to draw. Guess it's just the dumb and dumber in me hoping for that chance.


It's not the size of the A-Hole that counts, it's how you use it.

I think this too is in the wrong thread 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I just checked for the last time today. Still nada. Stupid Nevada!

Top of the page again!


----------



## trclements

Last year they hit on the 13th but results were due on the 27th per the proclamation. That was 14 days early. 

This year results are due on May 31st per the proclamation. If the same trend holds true I don't expect to see charges till at least the 17th. And if they hold out for the Friday then it will be the 19th.


----------



## Vanilla

Today is the day! 

A $413 charge is coming on my card today. I can feel it!


----------



## Winglish

It appears that the night of Friday the 19th and into Saturday the 20th will be the days.


----------



## Vanilla

I can accept goofy being off by a day. But a whole week? Not buying it.


----------



## 3arabians

At this point I'm predicting the very next opportunity. Monday morning it's on!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Hmm, seems like another round of phone calls is in order. 

To Fallon, of course...


----------



## hazmat

Oh the dirty Dwr calls me yesterday. My first thought was maybe for some reason the hit did not go through and they were calling me for an updated card.

Nope the lady was calling for a freaking upland game survey. Ice cold on the dwr's part but pretty funny to be making those calls this time of year.


----------



## HunterDavid

hazmat said:


> Oh the dirty Dwr calls me yesterday. My first thought was maybe for some reason the hit did not go through and they were calling me for an updated card.
> 
> Nope the lady was calling for a freaking upland game survey. Ice cold on the dwr's part but pretty funny to be making those calls this time of year.


I got the same call! Seriously?? Wrong time to be doing that.....


----------



## ridgetop

I sure hope I can find out what hunt I'll be doing this fall by next weekend. So I can start planning. 
I'm going on a family camping trip in a few weeks down South, I'd like to put out some trail cameras while I'm down there. That's if I happened to draw a tag for that area.


----------



## Vanilla

I'm with ya ridge. I've got a family trip I am waiting to schedule around possible hunts and I'm starting to get crusty looks from the boss!


----------



## goofy elk

Sorry guys,
I was wrong this year.

It's going to happen soon though.....:!:


----------



## Vanilla

goofy elk said:


> Sorry guys,
> I was wrong this year.
> 
> It's going to happen soon though.....:!:


On behalf of the entire UWN community, we curse you with a sore cur...

Aaaah crap, I forgive ya goof. It's not like I was going to draw anything anyway.


----------



## brisket

goofy elk said:


> Sorry guys,
> I was wrong this year.
> 
> It's going to happen soon though.....:!:


No worries, goofy. Thanks for keeping us posted on what you do hear.


----------



## Vanilla

So I just checked my online statement. The first screen it takes me to is just an overall balance. It was approximately $280 more than it was yesterday. My heart dropped! 

Stupid charges over the weekend finally catching up and adding up to a stupid close amount to a LE elk tag.

Stupid...


----------



## cdbright

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo today after 400PM ?????????????


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

What makes you think that? I wouldn't be surprised if it's not till Friday.


----------



## cdbright

mood killer :sad:


----------



## dkhntrdstn

im telling you guys. They will start hitting friday after noon.


----------



## johnnycake

hazmat said:


> Oh the dirty Dwr calls me yesterday. My first thought was maybe for some reason the hit did not go through and they were calling me for an updated card.
> 
> Nope the lady was calling for a freaking upland game survey. Ice cold on the dwr's part but pretty funny to be making those calls this time of year.


Those bastages did that to me in 2015&2016. I fully expected it again this year, but I guess since I drew my elk tag last year they knew there was no reason to mess with my heart like that.


----------



## lucky duck

Sooooo, you fellas just hanging out watching the internet forums?


Alright..................well, see ya later


----------



## cdbright

almost 32K views , all from about 50 people hahahahah


----------



## soloone

cdbright said:


> almost 32K views , all from about 50 people hahahahah


Lurking


----------



## Vanilla

I still have faith we can get this to 20 pages before cards are hit.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I can take credit for 1,000 of those views.. I get too into this stuff!

Anyways, how's everybody's day going?!


----------



## MWScott72

Start a betting pool? That ought to add several pages


----------



## johnnycake

MWScott72 said:


> Start a betting pool? That ought to add several pages


Until you can show me peer-reviewed studies and field pics of the deformed ball sacks I just cannot take your forecast seriously.

You failed to see the need to start with that most likely due to eating obscene amounts of lead fragments in your game meat over the years. But at least you always have meat in the freezer, courtesy of your mentor, Shaun Larsen.

I hear goob has a delightful recipe for lead infused ptarmy livers with a side of scrambled scope rings.

<I can hit more trigger warning issues if need be, just trying to do my part>


----------



## Longgun

Nearly *33K* views!? :shock:

....wait _ONLY_ 33K views? :shock:

LOL! good luck everyone!!


----------



## Chugg

Alright already I'll quit lurkin n start contributin. You guys made my day! Crack me up with prankn 
Now come on already with the results! I'm itchen to know if I'm going on my instate dream hunt or a new bow.


----------



## johnnycake

Chugg said:


> Alright already I'll quit lurkin n start contributin. You guys made my day! Crack me up with prankn
> Now come on already with the results! I'm itchen to know if I'm going on my instate dream hunt or a new bow.


Hey Chugg, I got a new phone and I lost your number. I need to get your handsaw back to you that you let me borrow last fall.


----------



## deljoshua

Ok this thread is starting to give me anxiety of when I will find out I did not draw any good tags again. Oh well I'll keep checking to see who On here actually draws a good tag and when they do.;-)


----------



## lehi

Here to check out the cc hits thread. Haven't visited UWN in awhile. How the hell is everyone doing (Besides feeling anxious about this draw)? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## .45

hazmat said:


> Oh the dirty Dwr calls me yesterday. My first thought was maybe for some reason the hit did not go through and they were calling me for an updated card.
> 
> Nope the lady was calling for a freaking upland game survey. Ice cold on the dwr's part but pretty funny to be making those calls this time of year.


Last Friday I received 3 emails from the DWR...holy cow was I excited !!

Fishing reports......since I had just signed up to receive them....what a dummy.


----------



## Chugg

johnnycake said:


> Chugg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright already I'll quit lurkin n start contributin. You guys made my day! Crack me up with prankn
> Now come on already with the results! I'm itchen to know if I'm going on my instate dream hunt or a new bow.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Chugg, I got a new phone and I lost your number. I need to get your handsaw back to you that you let me borrow last fall.
Click to expand...

Handsaw?


----------



## goosefreak

whoever gets hit first needs to start a new thread...Its going to be a little hard keeping track of who drew what If iv got to turn to page 16 (and counting) just to start reading everyones results


----------



## 3arabians

Well, it looks like tomorrow is the day. Bank on it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Chugg said:


> Handsaw?


Or maybe it was something else...but I definitely need your phone number. For reasons. Great reasons. The greatest. Definitely not for nefarious purposes.


----------



## .45

Vanilla said:


> On behalf of the entire UWN community, we curse you with a sore cur...
> 
> Aaaah crap, I forgive ya goof. It's not like I was going to draw anything anyway.


I have determined......it was not goofy that was wrong, Nevada got it wrong and made goofy look bad. :smile:


----------



## Vanilla

.45 said:


> I have determined......it was not goofy that was wrong, Nevada got it wrong and made goofy look bad. :smile:


I blame the Russians. They're interfering with our big game draw.


----------



## Critter

I think that they just lost all the applications and are trying to figure out how to let us know.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla, if you'd just shut up about Sergei he'd cut you in on the action


----------



## stillhunterman

You guys crack me up! Too funny... After all the frett'n going on, I really, really, really hope you all draw the tags you hope to! Me, I'm just gonna chase a general bull and help my bud on his buck hunt. No frett'n fer me.:mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq

stillhunterman said:


> No frett'n fer me.:mrgreen:


Me either. I applied for the hardest elk tag and the second-hardest desert sheep tag to draw in the whole state. My odds have to be under 1%. My thoughts have already turned to the antlerless draw.

Speaking of which (and since this is the only thread anyone's watching), anyone care to help me predict the future? There are 3 doe antelope seasons on the Plateau unit this fall:

1. August 1-14, 100 tags
2. October 7-29, 120 tags
3. November 25 - Dec 3, 80 tags

I'm not interested in the third season (bad timing for my schedule). Do you think I will have better odds for the first season, or for the second? I've got 2 points, which was enough to give a decent shot (>50%) at a tag on the unit last year, when it was one season with 300 tags.

While we're at it, will I have a chance at the Wasatch Mtns, West-Central cow elk hunt with 1 point? How about Plateau, Fremont River Valley doe deer with 1 point? I just bought a muzzleloader, and I'm dying to try it out.

The antlerless draw will be exciting for me. I could see myself drawing 2-3, but could also see myself striking out on them all...

Sorry, normally I'm not so blatant when I hijack a thread, but this one's long gone anyway, and we need to get to 20 pages before the hits start. :mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians

Clarq said:


> Me either. I applied for the hardest elk tag and the second-hardest desert sheep tag to draw in the whole state. My odds have to be under 1%. My thoughts have already turned to the antlerless draw.
> 
> Speaking of which (and since this is the only thread anyone's watching), anyone care to help me predict the future? There are 3 doe antelope seasons on the Plateau unit this fall:
> 
> 1. August 1-14, 100 tags
> 2. October 7-29, 120 tags
> 3. November 25 - Dec 3, 80 tags
> 
> I'm not interested in the third season (bad timing for my schedule). Do you think I will have better odds for the first season, or for the second? I've got 2 points, which was enough to give a decent shot (>50%) at a tag on the unit last year, when it was one season with 300 tags.
> 
> While we're at it, will I have a chance at the Wasatch Mtns, West-Central cow elk hunt with 1 point? How about Plateau, Fremont River Valley doe deer with 1 point? I just bought a muzzleloader, and I'm dying to try it out.
> 
> The antlerless draw will be exciting for me. I could see myself drawing 2-3, but could also see myself striking out on them all...
> 
> Sorry, normally I'm not so blatant when I hijack a thread, but this one's long gone anyway, and we need to get to 20 pages before the hits start. :mrgreen:


I agree Clarq. Let's take it to 20 pages before the first reported hit.

Hey, I have 6 points for antlerless deer. Yup, 6! What should I do?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

I would go for the Aug hunt. I think your odds will be less but unless you're not planning on general rifle elk or deer I wouldn't want the Oct hunt.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

I'm getting disappointed this year because I planned on seeing at least 3 credit card hit threads and instead have only seen this 20 page thread. 

Why the consolidation this season?

Also, I am just viewing this thread for the humor at this point. I have my credit card set to send me a text message automatically anytime an authorization or pending charge is made.


----------



## HammerDown88

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

HammerDown88 said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ooh, now we're getting the good stuff.


----------



## Clarq

3arabians said:


> Hey, I have 6 points for antlerless deer. Yup, 6! What should I do?


1. Draw a CWMU two-doe hunt in 5-15+ years.

2. Buy another point and hope doe tags come back to East Canyon or Henefer-Echo like in the good old days.

Or, if you're itching to hunt this year...

3. Apply as a group with your daughter and hunt Pine Valley, Enterprise during summer vacation (August 1-17 season) before school starts. According to the hunt planner it had 87.5% success last season. If you've got some doe antelope points, you can draw the August season on the Plateau and make it a combo hunt.

4. If a winter hunt sounds better, apply for Panguitch Lake, Summit and hunt December 2-17. The hunt planner reports 95.2% success last year. You could also most likely draw this applying as a group, even someone with 0 points (3 points provided a 50% chance of drawing last year, but there are a lot more doe tags to go around this year).

5. Apply for Plateau, Fremont River Valley with me in your group, so I'm sure to draw. :mrgreen:

Lots of great options with 6 points, but if it were me I'd go for #5.


----------



## Xbow123

Tomorrow has to be the day! At least that is my guess!


----------



## 2full

I have decided I don't want to draw the elk tag I put in for. 
I got a better offer on a different hunt. 
I am right there for the archery tag. But, now I wish I had put in for a muzzle tag. On a different unit. 
You know that means I will draw..........

So I am dreading it in a way. :shock:

I know, I am NOT normal.


----------



## johnnycake

I've solved it. There is no draw this year. After the whole Nebo sheep debacle, the powers that be realized the curtain had been pulled back and no more need to pretend anymore. All the tags are up for auction at the new SFW convention this July.


----------



## Slayer

Look what kind of mess I started... one question and now 17 pages!! Bring on the hits already!!!


----------



## grizzly

johnnycake said:


> I've solved it. There is no draw this year. After the whole Nebo sheep debacle, the powers that be realized the curtain had been pulled back and no more need to pretend anymore. All the tags are up for auction at the new SFW convention this July.


That means they'll issue the RFP sometime after the new SFW Convention, likely August.


----------



## johnnycake

Word around the gas stations, as documented by some pilfered napkin notes, is that skinny jeans and flatties give you a 12% booster to your auction bid on select tags. Bowgy, time to break out your secret weapon!


----------



## cedar

*HAHAHAA that was funny*

UOTE=Critter;1837130]I think that they just lost all the applications and are trying to figure out how to let us know.[/QUOTE]


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN

38000 views


----------



## hazmat

Welp tomorrow turned into today and still nothing


----------



## Longgun

checked my notifications 10 minuets ago, 10 minutes before that, now again just 45 seconds ago ... NOTHING still! :|

ugh ... kick'n ... ...... rocks ... :?


----------



## lucky duck

Sooooo.............You guys still just hanging out watching the forum?



Alright, I will check back later..............


----------



## hunting777

Just use this thread to announce what everyone has drawn. It will definitely hit 30 - 35 pages. I don't think that I have ever check my bank account so often. The bank is wondering why, to funny.


----------



## DoubleWhammy

I think I'm more excited to see how this new draw system pans out for everyone, and what the leftover tags look like in comparison to prior years than I am to find out what I drew. Lol


----------



## Critter

If any of you put in for deer in Colorado the back door is open for you to look at. 

I am going muzzle loader hunting in unit 44.


----------



## Vanilla

Great, now we're letting Colorado beat us?


----------



## cdbright

do you think i will be able to get a OTC archery tag for bull elk? I know all the OTC bull tags are "any legal weapon" but there should be a few archery only ones too right?


----------



## Twill87

Critter said:


> If any of you put in for deer in Colorado the back door is open for you to look at.
> 
> I am going muzzle loader hunting in unit 44.


Just checked Colorado. Drew a 3rd season tag!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

cdbright said:


> do you think i will be able to get a OTC archery tag for bull elk? I know all the OTC bull tags are "any legal weapon" but there should be a few archery only ones too right?


A few? Ummm....yea....they are unlimited. So I think you can manage to find one.


----------



## brisket

cdbright said:


> do you think i will be able to get a OTC archery tag for bull elk? I know all the OTC bull tags are "any legal weapon" but there should be a few archery only ones too right?


The general season archery elk tags are separate from the any legal weapon any bull and spike tags. They isn't a cap on the number of tags, so you won't have a problem getting one.

The archery elk tags are good for cows and spikes in spike units, and any elk (cows or bulls) in the any bull units.


----------



## middlefork

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> A few? Ummm....yea....they are unlimited. So I think you can manage to find one.


Yea you just have to make sure you shoot a little one on the spike units 8) but feel free to shoot the big ones on the Any bull units.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Well in an effort to help get us to 20 pages, what's everyone applying for in Wyoming? 

My group is doing a bunch of doe antelope tags, and I'm seriously contemplating doing special draw. Don't like the idea of paying $250 more for a buck, but also, I'm dying to shoot a buck. If my wife or I draw any cool tags here, then I won't do the special draw. But if we don't draw any cool tags, then this may be the year I just take Randy Newberg's advice: "Hunt whenever you can. You'll run out of health before you run out of money."


----------



## Longgun

just checked again just now, and 55 seconds before that... sigh...


more rock kickn...


----------



## 3arabians

Clarq said:


> 1. Draw a CWMU two-doe hunt in 5-15+ years.
> 
> 2. Buy another point and hope doe tags come back to East Canyon or Henefer-Echo like in the good old days.
> 
> Or, if you're itching to hunt this year...
> 
> 3. Apply as a group with your daughter and hunt Pine Valley, Enterprise during summer vacation (August 1-17 season) before school starts. According to the hunt planner it had 87.5% success last season. If you've got some doe antelope points, you can draw the August season on the Plateau and make it a combo hunt.
> 
> 4. If a winter hunt sounds better, apply for Panguitch Lake, Summit and hunt December 2-17. The hunt planner reports 95.2% success last year. You could also most likely draw this applying as a group, even someone with 0 points (3 points provided a 50% chance of drawing last year, but there are a lot more doe tags to go around this year).
> 
> 5. Apply for Plateau, Fremont River Valley with me in your group, so I'm sure to draw. :mrgreen:
> 
> Lots of great options with 6 points, but if it were me I'd go for #5.


2. Has been my play and will continue to be until I'm guaranteed the CWMU two-doe hunt. I'm up north so the travel for the other units isn't worth it to me since I've come this far on my point count. Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

brisket said:


> The general season archery elk tags are separate from the any legal weapon any bull and spike tags. They isn't a cap on the number of tags, so you won't have a problem getting one.
> 
> The archery elk tags are good for cows and spikes in spike units, and any elk (cows or bulls) in the any bull units.


Thats great news !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

If Fallon doesn't get on this soon, I propose we invade and take over the state. That Bundy clan might be a bit difficult to displace, but we'll figure it out. Who is with me?


----------



## Critter

I heard that due to identity theft that they are not going to charge cards but you have to go over to Fallon and run it manually. That is after they notify you via snail mail.


----------



## johnnycake

At about 1am I had a thought. You know this world wide hacking deal that's in the news? Hackers locking government's, hospitals, etc out of their computers and days unless they pay a ransom? That's definitely what's going on


----------



## kodoz

I was thinking about putting in for an antlerless hunt in WY if I don't draw here. It's my first year applying for a tag...heck, it's my first time ever hunting anything other than pig...and I just want to get out and get a feel for the hunt regardless of whether it's buck or doe. I hear OTC antlerless elk are easier to get tags for, and there's a good success rate. The prospect of hauling an elk out solo is too much for me to think about at this point.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> At about 1am I had a thought. You know this world wide hacking deal that's in the news? Hackers locking government's, hospitals, etc out of their computers and days unless they pay a ransom? That's definitely what's going on


Friggin Russians!


----------



## Longgun

Russians?

I thought Doc said they were Lybian?


----------



## Vanilla

Longgun said:


> Russians?
> 
> I thought Doc said they were Lybian?


^^^ That just made my day! Well played, sir.


----------



## brisket

And...20 pages with 40,867 views.


----------



## johnnycake

You bastage! That was my spot!


----------



## brisket

If they don't run cards until Thursday or Friday, we can push this over 100k views with 40 pages.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> You bastage! That was my spot!


Lies! It was my spot. But now that my goal of 20 pages is met, I have to say, I'm not satisfied. We're Utahns. We're better than this. 40 pages it is!


----------



## CPAjeff

Utah should just require the funds upfront and not send the refunds back until after the emails have been sent out. My bank just called for the 15th time and said that I was logging into the mobile banking app too much... I explained to the bank agent that Nevada was taking forever, and we are five days past when Goofy said the hits would start. I was promptly hung up on after that. :doh:


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Lies! It was my spot. But now that my goal of 20 pages is met, I have to say, I'm not satisfied. We're Utahns. We're better than this. 40 pages it is!


Clearly, we're not better than this! Otherwise we'd all be out hunting extinct turkeys, or terrorizing the few cleft-lipped, starving deer and elk we have left after this winter while acting on "alternative" "modern" predilections looking for sheds in the hills.


----------



## johnnycake

Also, I have a dirty confession. I actually (honest truth, really) have not checked my card a single time yet!


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Also, I have a dirty confession. I actually (honest truth, really) have not checked my card a single time yet!


There is no reason to check them until someone else starts jumping up and down.


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> Also, I have a dirty confession. I actually (honest truth, really) have not checked my card a single time yet!


That is because you are too busy making prank calls to people like 3arabians and nearly giving them a heart attack. I still get a chuckle when I think about his post!


----------



## Longgun

WHAT?! Now CPAjeff has a bank agent working for him in ... Fallon? 

Seriously? A real live special ... agent? :shock:


Russians
Libyans
Now... Special agents? 

How many volts does a jiggywatt hold anyway? 


Meanwhile, I found some more rocks to kick! :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> That is because you are too busy making prank calls to people like 3arabians and nearly giving them a heart attack. I still get a chuckle when I think about his post!


The urge to resist round 2 is getting weaker with every passing minute.


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> That is because you are too busy making prank calls to people like 3arabians and nearly giving them a heart attack. I still get a chuckle when I think about his post!


I've finally come to peace with it. In fact I may send Johnny a Xmas card for making it possible for me to experience what it would feel like to draw my OIL moose tag before I die. Even though he snatched it away. Ugh.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

kodoz said:


> I was thinking about putting in for an antlerless hunt in WY if I don't draw here. It's my first year applying for a tag...heck, it's my first time ever hunting anything other than pig...and I just want to get out and get a feel for the hunt regardless of whether it's buck or doe. I hear OTC antlerless elk are easier to get tags for, and there's a good success rate. The prospect of hauling an elk out solo is too much for me to think about at this point.


i went solo elk hunting last year and ended up 15 mile hike from my truck with no horses, unluckily/luckily i missed out and didn't have to spend a week packing a bull out, but now i made friends who like CASH and have horses/mules


----------



## CPAjeff

Longgun said:


> WHAT?! Now CPAjeff has a bank agent working for him in ... Fallon?
> 
> Seriously? A real live special ... agent? :shock:
> 
> Russians
> Libyans
> Now... Special agents?
> 
> How many volts does a jiggywatt hold anyway?
> 
> Meanwhile, I found some more rocks to kick! :grin:


Like the saying goes - I'd tell ya, but then I'd have to .... :shock:

Actually, I joined $FW at the expo and they promised me that I'd either draw an expo tag or a tag in the drawing. Since I didn't get an expo tag, I figured $FW is an honorable organization and I can trust what they promised me. :O•-:


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> I've finally come to peace with it. In fact I may send Johnny a Xmas card for making it possible for me to experience what it would feel like to draw my OIL moose tag before I die. Even though he snatched it away. Ugh.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Nice try. As if I'd give you my address after what I did to you!


----------



## dibb03

DNR site not showing point eligibility anymore. Shouldn't be long now!


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> I've finally come to peace with it. In fact I may send Johnny a Xmas card for making it possible for me to experience what it would feel like to draw my OIL moose tag before I die. Even though he snatched it away. Ugh.


A Xmas card laced with anthrax?!?


----------



## Christine

I'm checking in here to draw cool tags vicariously through you guys. 



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Longgun

CPAjeff said:


> Like the saying goes - I'd tell ya, but then I'd have to .... :shock:
> 
> Actually, I joined $FW at the expo and they promised me that I'd either draw an expo tag or a tag in the drawing. Since I didn't get an expo tag, I figured $FW is an honorable organization and I can trust what they promised me. :O•-:


totally legit bro- Chavittt's said so.


----------



## gwailow

Backdoor is open to check today....Successful deer for me

in Colorado


----------



## snw_brdr10

CPAjeff said:


> Anyone want to go sheep hunting?


Bank account number or it didn't happen.


----------



## CPAjeff

snw_brdr10 said:


> Bank account number or it didn't happen.


Dang, you were quick. I left it up just for a minute and then deleted it. That was actually a fictitious creation. I used the real charge last year for my LE elk tag as the template and changed a few things.

Sorry, its been a reeeeeaaaaalllllyyyyy slow day.


----------



## snw_brdr10

CPAjeff said:


> Dang, you were quick. I left it up just for a minute and then deleted it. That was actually a fictitious creation. I used the real charge last year for my LE elk tag as the template and changed a few things.
> 
> Sorry, its been a reeeeeaaaaalllllyyyyy slow day.


Forget stoning Goof, STONE JEFF!!!


----------



## CPAjeff

snw_brdr10 said:


> Forget stoning Goof, STONE JEFF!!!


Hahaha I actually felt a little bad about doing that - until I pictured some people checking their accounts and texting someone saying that charges have started, then my guilt was washed away by the giggling. :grin:


----------



## Crndgs8

CPAjeff said:


> Hahaha I actually felt a little bad about doing that - until I pictured some people checking their accounts and texting someone saying that charges have started, then my guilt was washed away by the giggling. :grin:


You my friend are a very bad man! :x


----------



## kodoz

cdbright said:


> i went solo elk hunting last year and ended up 15 mile hike from my truck with no horses, unluckily/luckily i missed out and didn't have to spend a week packing a bull out, but now i made friends who like CASH and have horses/mules


Exactly!


----------



## Chugg

I just got a call from division of wildlife resources and the 2017 hunts have all been cancelled! Sorry guys your all going to have to go elsewhere


----------



## snw_brdr10

Chugg said:


> I just got a call from division of wildlife resources and the 2017 hunts have all been cancelled! Sorry guys your all going to have to go elsewhere


I got the same call. It's Legit.


----------



## goofy elk

Wyoming, 

Here I come!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Vanilla

Goofy lives! Nobody has stoned him to death yet. That is good news. I'd miss him around these parts if that happened.


----------



## CPAjeff

Top of page #23 - yahoo!!


----------



## bowgy

I think I hate the Mars company, they came out with a new M&M's Caramel. I have a hard time making the bag last more than 5 seconds........ wait what were we talking about?

Oh yeah, being on a waiting list isn't so bad since johnnycake has my phone number too.

I will wait to check on my card when I see everyone else posting that theirs got hit.;-)


----------



## .45

Vanilla said:


> Goofy lives! Nobody has stoned him to death yet. That is good news. I'd miss him around these parts if that happened.


Not so fast, I'm saving all my rocks for this weekend. And....if something don't pull through I'm gonna be looking for goofy. ;-)


----------



## .45

Another fishing report today from the DWR on my email !!!

My hell, one of those one things almost happens.......:smile:

Someday I'm gonna be top of page.....just wait.


----------



## Idratherbehunting

bowgy said:


> I think I hate the Mars company, they came out with a new M&M's Caramel. I have a hard time making the bag last more than 5 seconds........ wait what were we talking about?
> 
> Oh yeah, being on a waiting list isn't so bad since johnnycake has my phone number too.
> 
> I will wait to check on my card when I see everyone else posting that theirs got hit.;-)


Those little boogers are addicting!


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Hahaha I actually felt a little bad about doing that - until I pictured some people checking their accounts and texting someone saying that charges have started, then my guilt was washed away by the giggling. :grin:


Come to the Dark Side. Feel the giggles coursing through your body!

Plus, we have caramel M&M cookies.



> Oh yeah, being on a waiting list isn't so bad since johnnycake has my phone number too.


bowgy, I was hovering over your number Thursday debating when I remembered you were still in your waiting period! And since I didn't know your OIAL poison...well, I had to pass.


----------



## 3arabians

bowgy said:


> I think I hate the Mars company, they came out with a new M&M's Caramel. I have a hard time making the bag last more than 5 seconds........ wait what were we talking about?
> 
> Oh yeah, being on a waiting list isn't so bad since johnnycake has my phone number too.
> 
> I will wait to check on my card when I see everyone else posting that theirs got hit.;-)


I am on a waiting list also, as I am sure Johnny knows. Unfortunately, I gave up my OIL position to the prankster and paid for it!


----------



## MWScott72

You know, if hunters made up more than 10 or 20 percent of the population, these few weeks of lost produtility in May could really bring an economy down. Just think of all the lost productivity while everyone is checking and recheck in their bank accounts. I'm waiting till 3 Arabians draws before I check my card. I'm just that dedicated to my own employment productivity. 

And CPAJeff...EVERYONE wants to go sheep hunting!!


----------



## bowgy

*Plus, we have caramel M&M cookies.* Crap, I didn't even think about cookies..... I don't know if they would last long enough to get into the batter.
*

bowgy, I was hovering over your number Thursday debating when I remembered you were still in your waiting period! And since I didn't know your OIAL poison...well, I had to pass.[/QUOTE]*

I just applied for points for the LE Deer and Bison since I will be concentrating on helping my niece get her deer. And over the counter elk.

Maybe next year.... at my age I will have forgotten all about this thread


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> I am on a waiting list also, as I am sure Johnny knows. Unfortunately, I gave up my OIL position to the prankster and paid for it!


And this is my favorite use of the "What did you apply for" threads...

hmmm, bowgy, bison...LE deer....mmm...muah...ha...ha...-^|^-


----------



## johnnycake

And top of the page


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Got a call from the division

....

Wild Turkey Survey 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

too bad we are not waiting for "WOLF" tags


----------



## Vanilla

Old goob knows where all the Utah wolves are at. He's got many on trail cameras.


----------



## hazmat

Maybe this year they are trying to align it to where emails come out before credit card hits happen. 
It would make sense to have it go through that way 1st with a message on the email to contact them if the payment doesn't go through rather then running a bunch of declined cards


----------



## hazmat

So instead of checking cards we should be refreshing emails every 10 minutes


----------



## johnnycake

hazmat said:


> So instead of checking cards we should be refreshing emails every 10 minutes


And don't forget combing through your spam folder too!


----------



## deljoshua

This thing is at almost 50k views! Doesn't anybody from the dwr read this stuff and see the we all just need to know! I fear there is going to be riots and mayhem in the streets soon! Dwr, please just tell us already...please....I can't work, I can't eat (ok that's a lie I'm very good at eating) but the work thing is true....just show us a sign, something, like a big charge on my card that equals a moose tag fee. Please????:-(


----------



## 3arabians

deljoshua said:


> This thing is at almost 50k views! Doesn't anybody from the dwr read this stuff and see the we all just need to know! I fear there is going to be riots and mayhem in the streets soon! Dwr, please just tell us already...please....I can't work, I can't eat (ok that's a lie I'm very good at eating) but the work thing is true....just show us a sign, something, like a big charge on my card that equals a moose tag fee. Please????:-(


Well said, but that last statement made me nervous. All you can do now is just hope Johnny doesn't have your phone number.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

deljoshua said:


> This thing is at almost 50k views! Doesn't anybody from the dwr read this stuff and see the we all just need to know! I fear there is going to be riots and mayhem in the streets soon! Dwr, please just tell us already...please....I can't work, I can't eat (ok that's a lie I'm very good at eating) but the work thing is true....just show us a sign, something, like a big charge on my card that equals a moose tag fee. Please????:-(


They are sitting in their offices kicking back and laughing at all of us that applied for a tag. They are enjoying it so much they might stretch it out for another week or so.

I wonder how some on here would do if they needed to wait for the tag to show up in the mail or go down to the local DOW office and scan through all the names just to see if theirs was among them?


----------



## Critter

Top Of Page

The devil made me do it.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> Top Of Page
> 
> The devil made me do it.


You can't prove I made you do anything.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> You can't prove I made you do anything.


It's a rebutable presumption. So...good luck!


----------



## DUSTY NOGGIN

49000 

i wonder who the other 3 people are that keep checking this thread


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> Come to the Dark Side. Feel the giggles coursing through your body!
> 
> Plus, we have caramel M&M cookies. .


The caramel M&M cookies sealed the deal - where do I sign up?!? In hindsight, I should've left the fake bank charge post up for a day or so.


----------



## stevedcarlson

It's probably me sorry! Just a little antsy to see who is going be first to get hit!


----------



## hondodawg

Can I play this game


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bax*

Is anyone else blown away by the number of page views this thread has received? 50k+


----------



## johnnycake

This is certainly one for the books


----------



## johnnycake

To the top!


----------



## johnnycake

Woohoo #250


----------



## lucky duck

Sooooooo, you guys still just hanging out watching the forum?



Me too..................


----------



## 2full

When the credit card hits start, it will be anti-climatic for this thread !!!!


----------



## Vanilla

2full said:


> When the credit card hits start, it will be anti-climatic for this thread !!!!


That was the plan since I am not going to even draw my lifetime deer tag at this point!

PS- I've only been checking my card first thing in the morning and right before I go to bed. Still nothing this morning.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

this has been the best post on here for some months now.lol only two more days and we will start seeing the hits. going to be a long two days.


----------



## Critter

Looks like I'll be hunting general season deer out on the Plateau..............................



Oh wait, I have a Lifetime License, does that count?


----------



## dkhntrdstn

Critter said:


> Looks like I'll be hunting general season deer out on the Plateau..............................
> 
> Oh wait, I have a Lifetime License, does that count?


you cheated lol


----------



## Hoytguy

dkhntrdstn said:


> only two more days and we will start seeing the hits. going to be a long two days.


Is this real knowledge or just another guess?


----------



## Longgun

dang Russians...


Or was it Libyan's?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Longgun said:


> dang Russians...
> 
> Or was it Libyan's?


Kekistani's


----------



## highcountryfever

Top of Page!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

*Back Door Closed*

Shut the back door.


----------



## snw_brdr10

Current Top of the Page Standings

Johnnycake: 4
Vanilla: 3
Critter: 2
Brisket: 2
Highcountryfever: 1
CPAjeff: 1 (Stoning Pending)
snw_brdr10: 1
Longgun: 1
hunting777: 1
2Full: 1
deljoshua: 1
lucky duck: 1
cdbright: 1
Springville Shooter: 1
#1Deer 1-I: 1
Kine Killa: 1
wyoming2utah: 1
Muscle Whitefish: 1
bowhunt3r4l1f3: 1
Slayer: 1


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

What would you say the odds of a group of two drawing LE Deer Vernon Rifle with one point averaged?

Then 

What would you say the odds of a group of two drawing GS Deer Panguitch Rifle with three points averaged?

Tick. Tick. Tick. Tick


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

snw_brdr10 said:


> Current Top of the Page Standings
> 
> Johnnycake: 4
> Vanilla: 3
> Critter: 2
> Brisket: 2
> Highcountryfever: 1
> CPAjeff: 1 (Stoning Pending)
> snw_brdr10: 1
> Longgun: 1
> hunting777: 1
> 2Full: 1
> deljoshua: 1
> lucky duck: 1
> cdbright: 1
> Springville Shooter: 1
> #1Deer 1-I: 1
> Kine Killa: 1
> wyoming2utah: 1
> Muscle Whitefish: 1
> bowhunt3r4l1f3: 1
> Slayer: 1


My Rankings are a bit different. I set mine up to the max number of entries per page and only have 7 pages of thread.

Slayer - 1

Wyoming2Utah - 1

Springville Shooter - 1

Vanilla - 1

2 Full - 1

Johnnycake - 1

Critter - 1


----------



## american_jackal

My CC just got hit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


With a bunch of **** my wife bought. :x:x


----------



## Critter

I actually think that it was the North Korean's that are causing all our problems.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I actually think that it was the North Korean's that are causing all our problems.


Could there be any doubt? Friggin communists!


----------



## highcountryfever

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Shut the back door.


It has been like that for the last few days....


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I love how it's to the point that we don't even acknowledge american_jackal's attempt to mess with us....


----------



## highcountryfever

EDIT: Top of page! (#2)



MuscleWhitefish said:


> What would you say the odds of a group of two drawing LE Deer Vernon Rifle with one point averaged?
> 
> Then
> 
> What would you say the odds of a group of two drawing GS Deer Panguitch Rifle with three points averaged?
> 
> Tick. Tick. Tick. Tick


It really just depends on what your last name is...:shock:


----------



## brisket

This thread is currently in 5th place of all-time views in the Big Game forum. Just 16,334 more views to make it to 4th place, and 23,927 for 3rd place.

We've got this.


----------



## Longgun

Plenty of time... Just get a few riled about politics and herd health and we'll be there by noon today! :shock:


----------



## Critter

We just need to put a push on in this thread and make it #1


----------



## Vanilla

83 more posts to become the thread with the most replies in Big Game Forum history. 

Just to stay on topic so I don't get in trouble with the mods, I have no freaking clue when the hits are going to start. I just come here for the music.


----------



## snw_brdr10

I hear the wasatch elk herd is doing very well. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Christine

Can you draw both a LE tag and an OIL tag? 

81 more posts.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## cc6565

snw_brdr10 said:


> I hear the wasatch elk herd is doing very well. Can anyone confirm?


Thats what the DWR is saying why they transplanted 85 elk form the Heber area to another area. I call BS on it but whatever.


----------



## 3arabians

snw_brdr10 said:


> I hear the wasatch elk herd is doing very well. Can anyone confirm?


Same here and I hate those new Carmel M&Ms!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

i know for sure the OAKERS herds are eating well , yes yes i know it is private land , BUT it is my back yard and i apply for that spot every year, soooooo if i ever draw it i know the area and i can walk in from my garage:shock:


----------



## cdbright

crap , i thought for sure that would be a top spot


----------



## Bax*

Longgun said:


> dang Russians...
> 
> Or was it Libyan's?


Definitely the Russians. The Libyan's only had a bomb made of pinball machine parts.


----------



## Vanilla

LE is done first, then OIL, right? Which is kind of backwards, if you ask me.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> LE is done first, then OIL, right? Which is kind of backwards, if you ask me.


Agreed. You'd think the OIL would be first. Is this so the OIL odds are better, by eliminating the LE winners from the pool?


----------



## brisket

Christine said:


> Can you draw both a LE tag and an OIL tag?


And can you draw a Sportsman OIL tag and get another OIL tag in the regular draw for another species in the same year?


----------



## johnnycake

It is official! I drew my tag! DC485 caribou here we come. Oh yeah, I found out about that months and months ago. But I did have a great mother's day fishing for king salmon. It helped distract me from how I'm going to pay for this house and the desert sheep tag I'll draw, on top of my wife's henry's deer tag. 

But c'mon, I'm more and more convinced that the worldwide hacking issue is to blame for the lack of cc charges. Think about it, Fallon won't admit it before getting it resolved. Goofy told us last friday, and a year ago friday was the magic day my LE elk charge came through. The hackers stole the draw data and won't release it, unless Fallon pays up. The best part, they stole all of our bonus point history and it will wipe the slate clean.


----------



## johnnycake

~35lbs








~25lbs, and man I have a smokin' hot wife!










Yeah, I did beat her in size...but she had landed 2 by the time I managed to land mine. I might have even missed 2 bites and lost a giant halibut after fighting it on trolling gear for 25 mins, before I could put blood on the deck...









So who's comin' to the First Annual Credit Card Chaos Commiseration Cook Out?


----------



## Vanilla

So long as the ransomware included a $413 charge on Vanilla's credit card as part of the deal, I'm cool with the hack.


----------



## Vanilla

By the way, you can feel free to shut up now, johnnycake. Nobody wants to look at those absolutely delicious filets! 

(I'm hungry...)


----------



## Critter

It was a lot more fun when I was over in Africa 2 years ago and didn't have to worry about the hunts here in the states.


----------



## snw_brdr10

TOP OF THE PAGE!!!


----------



## snw_brdr10

btw critter, that is one of the coolest pictures ever.


----------



## Critter

It was quite interesting sitting there listening to bones crunch and the cats growling at each other.


----------



## brisket

Critter said:


> It was quite interesting sitting there listening to bones crunch and the cats growling at each other.


Did you pet the kitties?


----------



## Vanilla

critter, I remember that story of the cheetahs. Awesome stuff!


----------



## johnnycake

snw_brdr10 said:


> TOP OF THE PAGE!!!


I got my eye on you...trying to knock me off my perch!


----------



## johnnycake

Critter, that is AWESOME!

And Vanilla, maybe you are more of a halibut ceviche with homemade tortilla chips kind of guy?


----------



## 3arabians

I like turtles...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Maybe I can reach 1000 posts before any cc hits!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Well... Just maybe?


----------



## johnnycake

Hmm, you never know...


----------



## stick&string89

Come on !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Here is the question.. If I just refresh the page, does that count as a view? Or do I have to back out and re-enter the thread?


----------



## Idratherbehunting

That ceviche looks awesome Johnny!


----------



## highcountryfever

johnnycake said:


> The best part, they stole all of our bonus point history and it will wipe the slate clean.


That is not a big deal to me. I only have moose points and I am so far behind that I won't draw before I am dead.


----------



## highcountryfever

New game: Who has the most points in the draw? Who has the least? Winner will get nothing! 

I will start:
LE Deer:0
LE Elk:0
LE Antelope:0
GEN Deer:0
OIL Moose:5


----------



## Clarq

Seriously though, why would they do this?



I just wanted to know how many points my dad has for antlerless species. I can't imagine why it would hurt to leave them up.


----------



## Clarq

highcountryfever said:


> New game: Who has the most points in the draw? Who has the least? Winner will get nothing!


1 Elk
1 Desert Sheep
2 General Deer
0 hope of drawing


----------



## johnnycake

Me:
Mtn Goat: 2
Desert Bighorn: 2
Rocky Bighorn: 0
Moose: 0
LE Deer: 0
LE Pronghorn:0

Da wife:
Mtn Goat: 4
Bison: 1
Desert Bighorn: 0
Rocky Bighorn: 0
Moose: 0
LE Deer: 3
LE Pronghorn:0


----------



## CPAjeff

Good idea highcountryfever:

LE Deer: 1
LE Elk: 0 (waiting period until 2021)
LE Antelope: 0 (I'll start applying in 2018, when as a nonresident, I can apply for all the species)
GEN Deer: 0
OIL Moose: 2
OIL Mtn Goat: 7


----------



## huntn30inchers

Now they are just messing with us! Its sort of funny!


----------



## CPAjeff

Clarq said:


> Seriously though, why would they do this?
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanted to know how many points my dad has for antlerless species. I can't imagine why it would hurt to leave them up.


Because they can. They have all the power in the relationship. More than likely, this is a slow time of year for the people that work for the DNR and they need entertainment to keep them somewhat engaged at work. They are probably having a party in a conference room, watching this thread, and laughing at the torture they are putting us all through. -^|^-


----------



## 3arabians

play highcountryfevers game at your own risk here people!!!


----------



## 3arabians

11 points OIL moose.....errrr I meant one of the Sheeps..... uh ya


----------



## Christine

Mtn Goat: 3
Desert Bighorn: 0
Rocky Bighorn: 0
Moose: 0
Bison: 0
LE elk: 2
LE Deer: 2
LE Pronghorn:2
Dedicated hunter: 0
General Deer: 2

Antlerless elk: 1
Antlerless deer: 2
Doe antelope: 3

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> play highcountryfevers game at your own risk here people!!!


Quiet you! You'll ruin this gold mine!


----------



## highcountryfever

3arabians said:


> play highcountryfevers game at your own risk here people!!!


Would you rather we play "How many LE tags have you drawn"


----------



## brisket

Bison: 13
Elk: 12
Gen Deer: 3
Antlerless Elk: 1
Antlerless Pronghorn: 2
Antlerless Moose: 1
Turkey: 1


----------



## willfish4food

LE Deer - 4
LE Elk - 8 
LE Antelope - 2
OIL Mtn Goat - 3
OIL Bison - 3

Really kicking myself for all the years I didn't put in when I first started hunting!


----------



## johnnycake

Hey, uhh, brisket...I have a lucky bison hat I want to send you, pm me your number so I can coordinate the shipping.


----------



## highcountryfever

Top of page! (#3)


----------



## RemingtonCountry

LE Bull Elk - 7
Antlerless Elk - 4
General Buck - 2
Mtn Goat - 4
RMBS - 3

Hoping for a $285 charge for the LE Elk this year!


----------



## 3arabians

highcountryfever said:


> Would you rather we play "How many LE tags have you drawn"


That's a bit safer. Everyone who posted their points already have been instantly included on Johnnys prank call spreadsheet. Just saying. I warned ya


----------



## brisket

johnnycake said:


> Hey, uhh, brisket...I have a lucky bison hat I want to send you, pm me your number so I can coordinate the shipping.


Haha!


----------



## CPAjeff

Antlerless:

Moose: 4
Doe Antelope: 1
Doe Deer: 2
Cow Elk: 2


----------



## Christine

LE tags draw to date: 0



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> That's a bit safer. Everyone who posted their points already have been instantly included on Johnnys prank call spreadsheet. Just saying. I warned ya


It would be funny to give a few numbers of family members/friends to JC and be around them when the prank call was made.


----------



## CPAjeff

LE Tags Drawn:

2 - One bear and one elk

CWMU Tags Drawn:

6 - Two doe antelope, one buck deer, three cow elk


----------



## johnnycake

I love how things slow down on this thread when there's the 7-8th post on the page...


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page!


----------



## brisket

LE Tags I have drawn:

1 LE Turkey tag (if that counts).

I never get lucky in the draw.


----------



## johnnycake

But seriously, so far no arguments and hurt feelings on this thread? 
#makeUWNfrivolousagain #missionaccomplished


----------



## johnnycake

That was dirty brisket. Straight up dirty.


----------



## brisket

johnnycake said:


> That was dirty brisket. Straight up dirty.


I do what I can.


----------



## Xbow123

15 moose points
12 elk points
9 bear
5 doe antelope
1 antlerless elk

And Zero LE tags to date. I think I'm due


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> But seriously, so far no arguments and hurt feelings on this thread?
> #makeUWNfrivolousagain #missionaccomplished


Im catching the next flight to AK and I am gonna slap you with one of those salmon fillets for prank calling me like you did you *******!!! :shock:


----------



## snw_brdr10

Moose: 9
Elk: 8
Pronghorn: 1
GS Deer: 1
Bear: 3
Turkey: 1
Cow Elk: 3
Doe Deer: 2
Doe Antelope: 2

Never drawn LE or OIL. Been on a few though. They were a blast. Planning on going on another this year. Just gotta wait and see who drew it...


----------



## highcountryfever

johnnycake said:


> But seriously, so far no arguments and hurt feelings on this thread?
> #makeUWNfrivolousagain #missionaccomplished


This might cause a fight...

My LE Tags:

LE Deer: 2009 Bookcliffs Rifle (9 points)
LE Elk: 2010 Dutton Late Rifle (0 points)
LE Deer: 2012 Bookcliffs Archery (0 points)
LE Antelope: 2016 Bookcliffs Archery (3 points)
LE Bear: Wasatch Summer (4 points)

I actually drew an archery antelope tag in 2015 with 2 points but had to turn it in because I injured my shoulder and couldn't draw my bow.


----------



## johnnycake

My wife drew an LE elk tag on her 2 application. 
I drew a Henry's cow bison hunt in November of 2012, with 10 points (yeah, they decided to issue 60 more tags and created the end of December cow hunt and I got one of those tags. Awesome November surprise call, on my birthday no less) 
And then I drew my LE elk tag last year on my 15th application. Yes, my wife's draw stung me more than just a little bit. But I got over it. Mostly. 

Then I have a brother that just doesn't care too much about hunting but drew LE deer tags twice before he was an adult. And honestly, he could draw a cow bison hunt any of the last 3 years but has only done points because it 'wouldn't be convenient this year...' WTF? 

Both sisters drew LE deer tags within 2 years of applying, and then stopped applying after moving out of the house. Until the one sister randomly applied 2 years ago and drew a henry's cow bison tag on 3 points but had to turn it back as she didn't think she'd be able to get time off at her new job...and then quit that job 1 month before the hunt anyways! I was a little peeved


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page!


----------



## johnnycake

boom


----------



## snw_brdr10

TOP!


----------



## Critter

Bison: 16

Moose: 9

Goat 9

Pronghorn 8

Waiting period on LE deer

Sometimes it is nice to be a NR and other times it is the pits.


----------



## snw_brdr10

johnnycake said:


> boom


i hate you.


----------



## johnnycake

^ha! This guy...


----------



## Clarq

Everyone was thinking it, he just said it...


----------



## johnnycake

Ok, this is getting bad. I have a ton of work to do, but this is just too much fun! Bah! I'm off to be an adult for a bit...and I expect to either see real CC charges OR +50 pages before I return to irresponsibility in a couple hours.


----------



## highcountryfever

Clarq said:


> Bottom of page!


You're on a roll!


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> Everyone was thinking it, he just said it...


In all fairness, I was trying to make fun of his top of the page, and get it right after his post...but a few people got in the way!

But, it's all good. I warm myself in the blessed Northland with the fires of your collective hatred. A little birdie told me it snowed on you guys today though. From my 60 F balmy perch, it sure seems like you guys should be keeping any warmth you can find right now!


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page!


----------



## lucky duck

In before the lock............ Oh wait, too soon
Ha Ha Ha


----------



## johnnycake

and reallY I'm working now


----------



## swampfox

Soooo.... What do y'all think of Option 2?


----------



## Critter

I think that bottom of the page is just as good as top


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> Bottom of page!


Hang on a sec...tops, bottoms...where's colorcountry with his twinks? This certainly seems like his type of thread now. Not that there's anything wrong with that. It is 2017, after all.

But who genuinely thinks they are a shoe in for a limited/oial tag?


----------



## Longgun

snowed today yep, and itll be 85 again next week. lmao -_O-


----------



## highcountryfever

Critter said:


> I think that bottom of the page is just as good as top


That's what sh..Nevermind


----------



## derekp1999

It's going to take me a while to tell you guys how many points I have...

I gotta figure out how many deer points my dad has and how many pronghorn points my grandma has... then I need to average them and I'm no bueno at math...


----------



## lucky duck

Have you guys ever seen a one eyed monster buck?


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page...


----------



## johnnycake

not really

**muahahaa


----------



## Critter

again?


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> not really
> 
> **muahahaa


I thought that you were going back to work so that you can afford the charges that are going to show up on your CC for the Utah hunts?


----------



## Crndgs8

lol I'm dying...-_O--_O-


----------



## Clarq

Seriously though, if y'all need something to waste your time on, take a look at the hunt planner if you haven't already:

https://dwrapps.utah.gov/huntboundary/hbstart

Going through the hunts and looking at the specific notes for each unit is good for killing a few hours, at least.


----------



## Crndgs8

GS-Deer: 2

LE-Deer: 14

OIL-MOOSE: 13

OIL-RMSHEEP: 4

LE TAGS DRAWN: 0

So I've gotten really good at archery hunting open bull units, and hunting in Nevada. Lol


----------



## Longgun

Clarq...

Whhhat!? and do something constructive?? :shock:


----------



## Christine

I don't miss much about IL except OTC archery deer tags, my friends and real pizza.
(But I'd give up deer hunting completely before I'd willing move back there.)


----------



## Longgun

Ohh pics!

There's a couple uwn regulars headed north this November to visit my buddy Chuck and his island of miget deer... Here's a pic of my own to sweetn this thread.


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page!


----------



## Longgun

Did you know the Russians once owned Alaska? or ... wait... was it the North Koreans? wait... the Libyan's? no... Iranians? Chinese? no no... Turkish?



HA! BOOM!! T.O.P


----------



## goofy elk

I've been EXTREMELY lucky drawing permits. 

Utah LE and OIAL tags .
3 LE deer
3 LE elk, plus a couple landowner permits.
3 LE antelope 

OIAL moose 

10 lion, bear, turkey 

22 total since 1990


----------



## 3arabians

Drew LE Elk with 8 points 2013.
LE Turkey 0 points in 2014. 
OIL Moose 11 points 2017. Argh... not! Stupid Johnnycake!!!


----------



## 3arabians

19 more posts to 1000!!!!


----------



## 3arabians

oooooh check that. 17 to go!!


----------



## highcountryfever

Here are pics of my LE animals

2009 Deer:









2010 Elk:









2012 Deer:









2016 Bear:









2016 Antelope:


----------



## CPAjeff

Shoot dang man, thanks for the pictures! Looks like you have had some wonderful hunts over the years!


----------



## cdbright

why did we loose the "quote" thing ?


----------



## cdbright

lose


----------



## highcountryfever

cdbright said:


> why did we loose the "quote" thing ?


Still there. My gigantic pictures stretched the screen out. Sorry about that.


----------



## highcountryfever

Top of Page! (#4)


----------



## CPAjeff

Longgun said:


> dang Russians...
> 
> Or was it Libyan's?


That totally depends on if you are watching CNN or Fox News.


----------



## Longgun

dang page lurkers... -O,- 

lol


----------



## highcountryfever

Longgun said:


> dang page lurkers... -O,-
> 
> lol


Just trying to get my post count up as high as yours :mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun

lmao... you better get busy with that. Ive got two years on ya! :mrgreen:


----------



## derekp1999

I just got a call from Nevada...

The voice on the other line asked if the electrical bill for my house was too high...

Expletive... Click.


----------



## CPAjeff

I saw a post over on MM - the source of all truth and knowledge - that stated the DNR will be sending out emails first and then hitting cards after all the emails have been sent. I sure hope that is false information - think of all the pertinent posts made on this thread - all would be lost for nothing.


----------



## 3arabians

Wow HCF!! That's cool. I especially like that you got LE deer and elk in back to back years. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg

It's official I drew muzzleloader!

Last year on this date because Facebook just reminded me!!!!

Hey look page 20,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Here are my LE animals:








Sigh..........

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## widget22

OIL Bison: 9 points
LE Elk: 9 points
Not really expecting to draw either this year. Hopefully a GS buck tag shows up.

My brother-in-law has 22 points for OIL moose and LE Elk (not sure which units he put in for) So I'm hoping he draws one and I'll just live vicariously through his hunt


----------



## silentstalker

Points:
Moose 20
Bison 1
Elk 1
LE deer 4
GS deer 5
Antelope 1
Lion 7
Bear 5
Cow elk 2
Turkey 2
Swan 1

Drawn:

LE elk 3 (1 expo)
LE deer 1
LE antelope 1
Turkey 3
Bear 1 
Several cow and swan tags


----------



## 3arabians

Any hits out there yet?? Anyone?? 14 to go...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> Here are my LE animals:
> 
> Sigh..........
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hey, you and I are in the same boat!


----------



## Clarq

3arabians said:


> Here are my LE animals:
> 
> Sigh..........


I killed a 6" buck pronghorn on my LE hunt a number of years ago, but now I can't find the picture. Guess I can say the same thing...


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> Hey, you and I are in the same boat!


And I am still looking for my first turkey.. ugh. I suck at turkey hunting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

I can't even get top of the **** page in my quest for post 1000.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Longgun

RMBH 17 points
GS Deer 1 point
LE Deer 4points

1 LE Elk
1 LE Speed goat
7 swans
1 Crane

9 Cows
2 Doe Speed goats


----------



## Longgun

3arabians said:


> I can't even get top of the **** page in my quest for post 1000.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


ya but only 12 more...

Lurk around like j-cakes here and you'll be there in NO TIME! :-o


----------



## nelsonccc

I think I just read 20 pages of people saying "Top of the page". I just wanted to see if anyone had been hit.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Top o da page!


----------



## Longgun

lurker...


----------



## highcountryfever

Everyone go look at page 7!


----------



## 3arabians

highcountryfever said:


> Everyone go look at page 7!


Fricking Johnnycake!!


----------



## Longgun

oh the prank call thing? yep- certifiably evil... lol!


----------



## TPrawitt91

This thread is out of control. Someone just take my money already!!!


----------



## Longgun

Its johnnys fault... 


wait- is HE the Russian bank spy stationed in Fallon as a cover?


----------



## Critter

Longgun said:


> Its johnnys fault...
> 
> wait- is HE the Russian bank spy stationed in Fallon as a cover?


Nyeht


----------



## Longgun

Now we have Nyeht's? 

Don't they spray for those? :shock:


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page.


----------



## snw_brdr10

top


----------



## johnnycake

Man clarq, somebody seems to be a real power bottom. 

Don't google that if you are innocent and at work. 

Told ya. 


You guys do know I can see Russia from my front yard, right?


----------



## BeaverDam

Have none of you jackalopes got a charge from the DWR yet? Huh, that's weird.


----------



## snw_brdr10

I'm pretty sure it's going to happen around this time tomorrow. That's my gut feeling at least. Which means, we have to put up with this posting nonsense for another 24 hours....


----------



## BeaverDam

Let me go check in with Miss Cleo and her crystal taro ball real quick.


----------



## Clarq

johnnycake said:


> Man clarq, somebody seems to be a real power bottom.
> 
> Don't google that if you are innocent and at work.
> 
> Told ya.
> 
> You guys do know I can see Russia from my front yard, right?


I'm definitely not at work (home sick, actually). If I were at work I wouldn't have looked at this thread once all day. I'm a responsible employee. 

Looks like I should have gone into law... y'all don't seem to work much.


----------



## BeaverDam

She said Friday at 6:45 pm.


----------



## Clarq

Clarq said:


> Looks like I should have gone into law... y'all don't seem to work much.


Oh wait... that's because most of you (the new grads, anyway) are unemployed.


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> I'm definitely not at work (home sick, actually). If I were at work I wouldn't have looked at this thread once all day. I'm a responsible employee.
> 
> Looks like I should have gone into law... y'all don't seem to work much.


Lol, it just means I have to pay for it and work tonight after all you guys go to bed! Plus, it is a lot of hurry up and wait for feedback sometimes.


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page...


----------



## 3arabians

I am disappointed. I just got done meeting with the boss about my usage of time today and I thought this would be at least page 50 by now.

I will be right back! I have a 45 minute commute home from work. See you guys later.


----------



## weaversamuel76

BeaverDam said:


> She said Friday at 6:45 pm.


Who said this?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeaverDam

The tv crystal ball reader Miss Cleo. She knows stuff.


----------



## Tbowman25

snw_brdr10 said:


> I hear the wasatch elk herd is doing very well. Can anyone confirm?


I saw about 30 head of elk all cows from what I can see last week on the wasatch... one of the biggest groups I seen. This is only some of them it's hard to see. But this was last week.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

The submissive top and the power bottoms....

I think this might be the wrong thread and/or website 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

There are no more cows on the wasatch


----------



## hazmat

I mean anyone who can't find thousands of cows on the wasatch is lazy and they need to try and get off the roads


----------



## hazmat

There is some steam to this there gonna send emails before cc hits rumor. At least they are sending me fishing reports so some contact is better then none right


----------



## Shunter

This thread is crazy but I've got to add to it. I've probably checked it over 100 times now too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

Just got hit with 2 charges one for 40 for my buck deer and another for 285 for a book cliffs bull elk! Woohoo!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Just got hit with 2 charges one for 40 for my buck deer and another for 285 for a book cliffs bull elk! Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You just pullin people's chains?


----------



## twinkielk15

It's a shame that hits are starting. That means the end of this thread...


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

TPrawitt91 said:


> You just pullin people's chains?


 let me block out all the case sensitive info on my email and I'll show you.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbowman25

hazmat said:


> I mean anyone who can't find thousands of cows on the wasatch is lazy and they need to try and get off the roads


Funny thing is all these elk I saw were right off a main road up there. I was kinda surprised to see them where I did.


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

Here ya go.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

TPrawitt91 said:


> You just pullin people's chains?


Oh man, there went my top of da page...

At this point, unless there is proof I ain't buying it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

I really hope the first charge I'd in this thread and not mm


----------



## cdbright

do they send you an email if you DONT draw ?


----------



## johnnycake

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Just got hit with 2 charges one for 40 for my buck deer and another for 285 for a book cliffs bull elk! Woohoo!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


but how can this be?


----------



## cdbright

my Cabelas card takes a few days to show a charge on my account !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

3arabians said:


> Oh man, there went my top of da page...
> 
> At this point, unless there is proof I ain't buying it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I just put proof on the page my man.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

^^and he takes top of the page?!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Credit card number or this is fake 

Congrats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

Hey Arabians how is that bulletproof 6.0 running


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Credit card number or this is fake
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Call it fake then cause that ain't happening ha ha.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

if his email is legit then this thread is prob dead and i want the last TOP page hahahahah here it goes


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Lol. Call it fake then cause that ain't happening ha ha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


The thread is still alive!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

show the bank statement w the important stuff blacked out or are you saying they will email first and run the cards later ? Never mind i just read it all , i am an idiot, just super excited !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazmat

Alive and well


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

America First should be one of the first to go , because it begins with the letter A #Logic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

MuscleWhitefish said:


> al3xand3rdgr8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Credit card number or this is fake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Congrats to the only guy to draw a tag


----------



## Critter

This thread will live on forever, you can't kill it.


----------



## Xbow123

Just seen a post on Facebook from someone else claiming a charge. I think they're finally starting.


----------



## 3arabians

hazmat said:


> Hey Arabians how is that bulletproof 6.0 running


Thanks for asking. It is running like a champ. I still can't get used to hearing it fire up on the first try and leaving my driveway in the same minute. 

I highly recommend the bulletproof kit for all 6.0 owners.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

3arabians said:


> hazmat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Arabians how is that bulletproof 6.0 running
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking. It is running like a champ. I still can't get used to hearing it fire up on the first try and leaving my driveway in the same minute.
> 
> I highly recommend the bulletproof kit for all 6.0 owners.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Very reliable motor after they are bullet proofed. Awesome to hear


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Xbow123 said:


> Just seen a post on Facebook from someone else claiming a charge. I think they're finally starting.


Conspiracy.

The frozen card conspiracy.

I mean the NBA rigged the lotto again last night, so..... why not Utah DNR?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

hazmat said:


> Congrats to the only guy to draw a tag


Thank you i dont mean to gloat about getting one just super stoked! I only had 2 points for it.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> I just put proof on the page my man.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I want to be happy for you...I do. I just.....I need more people to come forward to believe.... I was victim to a nasty prank caller way back on page 7.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Thank you i dont mean to gloat about getting one just super stoked! I only had 2 points for it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Now I REALLY hate you.


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

3arabians said:


> I want to be happy for you...I do. I just.....I need more people to come forward to believe.... I was victim to a nasty prank caller way back on page 7. This proof seems easily fabricated
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


 this is the last proof i will post lol









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

true pure hatred


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

johnnycake said:


> Now I REALLY hate you.




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

Awesome congrats on your tag great hunt with only 2 points to boot


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Late or early ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


front end loader or bow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> this is the last proof i will post lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Oh man!!! I'm buying what your selling now. Congrats!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

MuscleWhitefish said:


> front end loader or bow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Archery

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats on the elk tag!


----------



## 3arabians

Just missed post 1000 before charges. But I must say Alex made quite the break through!!! LE Elk. Very nice

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Alex, it's ok...I'll get over it as soon as you start showing us pics of bulls! I am always a little bitter seeing some lucky bastage draw an elk tag early (like my wife did!) since I needed more than 1/2 of my young life to finally hunt my bull last fall!


----------



## johnnycake

could it be? Top and bottom back to back?! I might just draw that sheep tag yet!


----------



## Critter

Na, you are wasting all of your luck by getting the top of the page.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> Na, you are wasting all of your luck by getting the top of the page.


Pure skill, m'boy, skill. I learned from afar watching the Master, Goob Himself effortlessly snatch the top position time and time again. I've only recently been ready enough to swoop in and succeed in His Goobness' absence.


----------



## 3arabians

Dang, look at the head start we got on this thread before hits started. So many members to be charged or not...... victories and defeats to be shared.

This will be the undisputed UWN BIG GAME THREAD OF ALL TIME!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

This thread is a GOLD MINE. And I've saved delicious screenshots of each nugget. Tucked safely away for future use, once this thread has long since been buried in the hundreds, if not millions of threads about deformed nutsack rabid wolves that ate all of the 6 remaining cows on the Wasatch and have started to eat the billions of lions roaming the hills.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> This thread is a GOLD MINE. And I've saved delicious screenshots of each nugget. Tucked safely away for future use, once this thread has long since been buried in the hundreds, if not millions of threads about deformed nutsack rabid wolves that ate all of the 6 remaining cows on the Wasatch and have started to eat the billions of lions roaming the hills.


Yup...trust me he has and some unsuspecting sap (did I just call myself a sap?) will have their dream snatched away by one digit on their customer ID number.

I will be here for council and therapy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybowhunter

This thread is exciting! It's great to see so much activity on the forum. I figured I would check the forum out to see if anyone was posting, I didn't expect this much traffic!


----------



## brisket

I'm still skeptical. I'd like to see a few more hits.


----------



## Tbowman25

How long does it take for them to do the draw? Is it just over the next couple days now? 
When should you be worried that you haven't been hit yet?


----------



## grizzly

I'm skeptical as well... we need a few more. Maybe the first one was a trial run to test the system?


----------



## CPAjeff

TOP!

FINALLY!


----------



## Chugg

Ya nothing for me YET!


----------



## 3arabians

Hmmmm? This is true. Once the first hit is confirmed usually the flood gates open. I have checked my account approximately 17 times since my belief in Alexander. I'm only looking for a $40 charge for hells sake!

And **** you Jeff!! That was mine!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Oh oh...can it be??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

1000!!!!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> 1000!!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Wasted. Buried in the middle of page 49...so close to greatness, but was it fear or ignorance that stopped you?


----------



## 3arabians

Whew. All right I'm going to bed. Well... maybe I'll check my account a few more times before my sleep aid kicks in. See y'all tomorrow may you all dream of premium tags and antlers. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## hazmat

Yup only 1 hit seams a little slow


----------



## CPAjeff

Bottom!

Gosh darn it JC - I wanted a little bottom and top action!


----------



## johnnycake

Not yet


----------



## CPAjeff

Is one antelope island deer or sheep tag too much too ask?? No charges yet on my card.

Top again!!


----------



## johnnycake

And now TO 50!!!!


----------



## TPrawitt91

I got charged for 3 deer tags. Dad, little brother, and I put in as a group. Now I can stop watching this thread. 

Even though this is my favorite thread.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Wasted. Buried in the middle of page 49...so close to greatness, but was it fear or ignorance that stopped you?


A bit of both. Fear - to have my glory snatched away at the hands of CPAjeff again. Ignorance - math and the lack of attention to the thread count. Or is it a character count? Hell, I don't know how you guys do it.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

I half suspect that Jeff knew his bottom post was premature, in order to bait me into an unnatural position for myself so he could then snag the sweet spot.


----------



## hazmat

Neighbor is claiming his card was hit


----------



## hazmat

Close to 500


----------



## hazmat

Tick tock


----------



## hazmat

Setting myself up


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> i half suspect that jeff knew his bottom post was premature, in order to bait me into an unnatural position for myself so he could then snag the sweet spot.


winner winner winner!


----------



## hazmat

Lucky moose tag here I come


----------



## johnnycake

Could it be, the elusive #500?

Alas, I was greedy in my gloating and came in just a hair too late!


----------



## hazmat

Congrats cpa Jeff well played


----------



## 3arabians

Ugh...accountants.....argh

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

Still not seeing that $413 charge...


----------



## 3arabians

brisket said:


> Still not seeing that $413 charge...


JOHNNYCAKE!!!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## SimonSays

*Just got hit*

My AmEx card just got hit by Utah Div of Wildlife resources. But only $40. I would've thought my daughter's would show up at the same time?


----------



## cdbright

my co worker card just got hit so here thy come


----------



## Clarq

SimonSays said:


> My AmEx card just got hit by Utah Div of Wildlife resources. But only $40. I would've thought my daughter's would show up at the same time?


No, they usually show up separately. Hang on!


----------



## Critter

All I want is a $1500 charge, either bison or moose I don't care.


Bottom of the Page


----------



## Critter

But then bottom and top isn't too bad if I don't get that charge

Top of the page. 

Carry on mortals.


----------



## Slayer

Do you think they will keep charging more tonight or run them Tomorrow?


----------



## 3arabians

My card for LE elk got hit at like 3am a few years ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chugg

Wonder how many cards can process thru thier lil facility per hr? 300 or so I'd guess with 6 terminals going all out at 30-50 an hr


----------



## highcountryfever

I just realized I don't remember what card I applied with.....


----------



## Critter

highcountryfever said:


> I just realized I don't remember what card I applied with.....


Go back and take a look at the statements around the time that you applied. You should see a charge for "Utah Applications" or something like that on the one that you used.


----------



## stevedcarlson

I just checked my card and I had two hits for general deer tags, so it has started! 80$


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> This thread is currently in 5th place of all-time views in the Big Game forum. Just 16,334 more views to make it to 4th place, and 23,927 for 3rd place.
> 
> We've got this.
> 
> View attachment 110586


Just moved into 4th place with 70k+ views. Nice work guys!

Just 6,604 more for 3rd place.


----------



## highcountryfever

General deer just hit my card


----------



## Fowlmouth

one general deer hit so far. hoping one more.


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

brisket said:


> I'm still skeptical. I'd like to see a few more hits.


What's to be skeptical about?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still skeptical. I'd like to see a few more hits.
> 
> 
> 
> What's to be skeptical about?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

I don't know you. It's possible you are related to Johnnycake.


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

brisket said:


> I don't know you. It's possible you are related to Johnnycake.


Lol i have no reason to lie to any of you. I figured a pending transaction and an email was pretty solid evidence. But i respect your right to be skeptical, lots of internet trolls out there.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

al3xand3rdgr8 said:


> Lol i have no reason to lie to any of you. I figured a pending transaction and an email was pretty solid evidence. But i respect your right to be skeptical, lots of internet trolls out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You're right, that is solid evidence. Although that is evidence easy to fabricate.

I believe you now, it looks like it's on. Still nothing for me, however.


----------



## Vanilla

Holy crap, you guys did 20 freaking pages while I was away??? 

Well done. That's amazing. I'm not even mad.


----------



## johnnycake

brisket said:


> I don't know you. It's possible you are related to Johnnycake.


My good sir! Surely you couldn't be insinuating that I hatched a scheme one year ago, wherein I created a fake profile just for the purpose of fabricating a bank statement in order to deceive people online? I would never do such a thing. Probably


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Chugg said:


> Wonder how many cards can process thru thier lil facility per hr? 300 or so I'd guess with 6 terminals going all out at 30-50 an hr


 Terminals? No freaking way man. There's software for a reason. It's all automated by computers. They could run them all in minutes. They use Authorize.net I believe.


----------



## brisket

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Chugg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder how many cards can process thru thier lil facility per hr? 300 or so I'd guess with 6 terminals going all out at 30-50 an hr
> 
> 
> 
> Terminals? No freaking way man. There's software for a reason. It's all automated by computers. They could run them all in minutes. They use Authorize.net I believe.
Click to expand...

Definitely automated. I never understood why it can take a few days for all the charges to go through when they have the ability to run them all within a few minutes.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I'm hit. 

2 GS deer tags - So long shiny points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adamb

Any AFCU hits yet?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

adamb said:


> Any AFCU hits yet?


Me

$308 a Res and Non Res GS deer tag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Well this is convenient. Just when I go to check my card before heading to bed.


----------



## stevedcarlson

Yes AFCU is who I go thru and I got hit for two gs deer tags!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

CPAjeff said:


> Well this is convenient. Just when I go to check my card before heading to bed.


Drop em like it's hot









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

CPAjeff said:


> Well this is convenient. Just when I go to check my card before heading to bed.


MACU was having some trouble too. Hunters must be crashing the system with excessive checking.


----------



## highcountryfever

False start. I forgot I spent 39.87 at home depot today.


----------



## Bax*

Good grief. 73k views now. 

That's impressive


----------



## cedar

General buck for me.I had no luck finding any buck in october even a spike since 2011 :-(.I hope this year can find him.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

:closed_2::faint::amen:


----------



## ridgetop

cedar said:


> General buck for me.I had no luck finding any buck in october even a spike since 2011 :-(.I hope this year can find him.


What unit did you draw?
Send me a PM and we can talk about how I can help you get a buck this year.


----------



## ridgetop

I had to at least get one "top of page" on this thing. he he
I looked last night and nothing yet. Anyone getting discovery card hits?


----------



## hazmat

7MM RELOADED said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Oh no still very much alive. Looks like me or the wife drew dedicated hunter


----------



## brisket

Still nothing here. I'm sure they still have cards to run, there's no way I didn't at least draw general deer.


----------



## 3arabians

Woke up to nothing here also. My anxiety is officially triggered.


----------



## cedar

ridgetop said:


> What unit did you draw?
> Send me a PM and we can talk about how I can help you get a buck this year.


ridgetop,thank you for reply.i had tag for 4 different units in past,stansbury,wasatch west,nebo and manti.i saw any game on those units except buck.pm sent.


----------



## goofy elk

More charges to come 3arabians.....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

I have hunters on 3 different CC's ...

Some have guaranteed permits, definitely more charges to be processed.


----------



## mightybowhunter

I got hit for an $80 charge. It might be two General deer tags for me and the wife. I am hoping it is a limited entry deer tag though!!


----------



## springerhunter

$40 hit for GS archery deer. Thanks to all on this thread for keeping me entertained!


----------



## ridgetop

cedar said:


> ridgetop,thank you for reply.i had tag for 4 different units in past,stansbury,wasatch west,nebo and manti.i saw any game on those units except buck.pm sent.


PM received and replied back.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Still nothing pending here either. Had more than enough points to draw my general tag. Fingers crossed for LE but it's a crap shoot.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

I think there's definetly more charges to come. I'd be amazed if I didn't draw the GS deer tag I applied for and I still haven't got hit yet.


----------



## willfish4food

What a surprise no hit for me!


----------



## Longgun

#1DEER 1-I said:


> I think there's definetly more charges to come. I'd be amazed if I didn't draw the GS deer tag I applied for and I still haven't got hit yet.


Agreed- same boat here...

Although so much for my Sheep tag I had my heart set on tho! :x

:-( ...kick'n rocks...


----------



## derekp1999

My Cabela's Visa is usually 2 or 3 days behind the first reported "hits"... 

I'm going to remain calm until Monday or Tuesday of next week... if nothing by then I'll initiate the panic protocols. But I should be guaranteed a general deer tag thanks to all those preference points I built up via the loophole.


----------



## cdbright

ahhhhhhhhh, My Cabelas card is at least 2 days behind on showing charges :sad::sad:


----------



## TMS

My credit card is not reporting a charge yet but my credit limit was reduced. Further digging and i have a $800 pending authorization.This is the amount for my LE non res elk tag.Things are sounding promising! You might try checking your credit limit as stated in a previous thread.Good luck to all.


----------



## BeaverDam

Goose Egg for the season. Oh well, at least there are those delicious mud shoveler ducks to eat from the Great Salt Lake.


----------



## lucky duck

4 GS deer tags for my group, now the fun of waiting to see where.......


----------



## JuniorPre 360

For those of you mentioning Cabelas, I saw this on eBay. $100 gift card for $80. Something else to buy for those that won't get a cc hit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas...666954?hash=item4403bfa34a:g:sOMAAOSwEzxYRtS6


----------



## highcountryfever

TMS said:


> My credit card is not reporting a charge yet but my credit limit was reduced. Further digging and i have a $800 pending authorization.This is the amount for my LE non res elk tag.Things are sounding promising! You might try checking your credit limit as stated in a previous thread.Good luck to all.


I did that too. Got excited for a few hours then realized I had 39.87 charge at Home Depot I forgot about. :?


----------



## highcountryfever

mightybowhunter said:


> I got hit for an $80 charge. It might be two General deer tags for me and the wife. I am hoping it is a limited entry deer tag though!!


All charges will show separate. So if it is a single $80 charge it is for LE deer. Congrats!


----------



## CedarCityBowHunter

*Downsouth*

Late last night got a $40 charge.. Assuming Archery Deer on Zion. How many guys have had charges that match limited entry elk. My Father has 22 points and I would once again be blown away if my poor old man does not draw.


----------



## Clarq

CedarCityBowHunter said:


> Late last night got a $40 charge.. Assuming Archery Deer on Zion. How many guys have had charges that match limited entry elk. My Father has 22 points and I would once again be blown away if my poor old man does not draw.


LE elk charges are showing up. It's not over until the email arrives, though.

Mind if I ask which unit he's trying for? 22 points is good for most tags, but if he applies for certain ones then he could still have a long wait ahead of him.


----------



## brisket

highcountryfever said:


> mightybowhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got hit for an $80 charge. It might be two General deer tags for me and the wife. I am hoping it is a limited entry deer tag though!!
> 
> 
> 
> All charges will show separate. So if it is a single $80 charge it is for LE deer. Congrats!
Click to expand...

Are you sure? If I'm remembering correctly, for group applications I've had in years past, it's been a single charge for the whole group app.


----------



## highcountryfever

brisket said:


> highcountryfever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mightybowhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got hit for an $80 charge. It might be two General deer tags for me and the wife. I am hoping it is a limited entry deer tag though!!
> 
> 
> 
> All charges will show separate. So if it is a single $80 charge it is for LE deer. Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you sure? If I'm remembering correctly, for group applications I've had in years past, it's been a single charge for the whole group app.
Click to expand...

I have never put in as a group. Now I am not sure. Thanks a lot. Now I am wondering what else I might have wrong. Thanks for that.....


----------



## snw_brdr10

highcountryfever said:


> I have never put in as a group. Now I am not sure. Thanks a lot. Now I am wondering what else I might have wrong. Thanks for that.....


They are grouped together. I just went back and checked previous charges to verify. So while $80 might look like an LE Deer tag, it could also equal 2 GS Deer tags if you put in for general season deer with another person.


----------



## hunting777

So to be honest with you, I am pretty stressed out right now. No hits yet 
I just need to keep reminding myself that nothing is definite until the emails come out. The year I drew my LE elk tag, I got my email then the card got charges 3 days later. 

Congrats to all of you who are getting hits. I'm jealous.


----------



## DallanC

The amount of stress you all have over this is astounding.

My cabelas card doesnt get charged until 2-3 days after the initial charges happen anyway... which is usually close to the time the emails come out. Too much good fun spring stuff to do right now than pinging my bank repeatedly all day like a withdrawing junky. LOL

We'll draw, or not... makes no difference right this minute.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

You can never give up hope until you get that dreaded email that says that you were unsuccessful for all of your tags that you put in for.


----------



## johnnycake

Woohoo!


----------



## johnnycake

But still no charges for me!


----------



## 3arabians

Any MACU charges yet!?!?!?


----------



## hondodawg

3arabians said:


> Any MACU charges yet!?!?!?


Non that I've seen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curlycoyote

I got a MACU charge last night for me and the grandson's dedicated hunter. nothing else yet. I assume MA is mountain america.


----------



## Clarq

3arabians said:


> Any MACU charges yet!?!?!?


Not for me, but not expecting any.

None for dad either, and he should have a general deer tag coming.


----------



## 3arabians

curlycoyote said:


> I got a MACU charge last night for me and the grandson's dedicated hunter. nothing else yet. I assume MA is mountain america.


Yes mountain america. Ok thanks I await the second wave then

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk

Just got pending charges 5 mins ago.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Yes mountain america. Ok thanks I await the second wave then
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Abandon hope, all ye who apply here.


----------



## cdbright

JuniorPre 360 said:


> For those of you mentioning Cabelas, I saw this on eBay. $100 gift card for $80. Something else to buy for those that won't get a cc hit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-Cabelas...666954?hash=item4403bfa34a:g:sOMAAOSwEzxYRtS6


And use your Cabelaas CC to buy the Cabelas gift card , double win hahahahah


----------



## cdbright

brisket said:


> Are you sure? If I'm remembering correctly, for group applications I've had in years past, it's been a single charge for the whole group app.


i think the same as i put in for our entire group and they must run the card for all since everybody gets a tag if one hits right?


----------



## cdbright

derekp1999 said:


> My Cabela's Visa is usually 2 or 3 days behind the first reported "hits"...
> 
> I'm going to remain calm until Monday or Tuesday of next week... if nothing by then I'll initiate the panic protocols. But I should be guaranteed a general deer tag thanks to all those preference points I built up via the loophole.


If i keep calling Cabelas visa phone line they are going to shut my card off hahaha


----------



## crimson obsession

Just hit pending... General season deer for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT

3arabians said:


> Any MACU charges yet!?!?!?


I've got all mine on a MACU CC and haven't been hit yet for anything. Was hoping for my sons general deer permits at least.


----------



## 3arabians

BigT said:


> I've got all mine on a MACU CC and haven't been hit yet for anything. Was hoping for my sons general deer permits at least.


I have 2 points on general deer and applied for low point draw units. I have high hope but with the shake up it is still creating anxiety for me.


----------



## Longgun

Cmon - DB291 


oh wait... :mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Has anyone been hit at MACU? The anxiety is setting in.


----------



## Par123brown

Any hits on American Express? My dad has max points for Beaver Elk, but has yet to be hit.


----------



## highcountryfever

Par123brown said:


> Any hits on American Express? My dad has max points for Beaver Elk, but has yet to be hit.


I have heard of a few people with AMEX get hit. There is still time.


----------



## 3arabians

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Has anyone been hit at MACU? The anxiety is setting in.


I hear ya! I asked that earlier and some have and some have not. Expecting a second wave soon.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybowhunter

My AMEX was hit with a charge.


----------



## brisket

There she is. $413 pending charge.









Bison on the Book cliffs, Wild Horse bench!


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Has anyone been hit at MACU? The anxiety is setting in.


None for me and I'm with them!


----------



## adamb

Wahoo! Utah Bucks Permit $80 hit on AFCU!!


----------



## johnnycake

brisket said:


> There she is. $413 pending charge.
> 
> View attachment 110754
> 
> 
> Bison on the Book cliffs, Wild Horse bench!


I told you I had a lucky bison hat to send you...but nooooo, don't trust johnny....


----------



## Muleyboy22

I am new to the forum here. You guys are a hilarious bunch! Nothing here on my front yet...


----------



## johnnycake

Muleyboy22 said:


> I am new to the forum here. You guys are a hilarious bunch! Nothing here on my front yet...


Welcome to the madhouse! As a courtesy to all new members, I like to give you a honeyhole for either elk, grouse, ducks, turkeys, or rabbits depending on where in the state you are. Just pm me your phone number, what species you're interested in, location in UT, and I'll text you the directions


----------



## hondodawg

Well crap  no wonder I haven't seen anything 
We used my cousins card  on the application!
I think I'll quit bugging the wife to keep checking every few hours now and just keep quite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

It pays to remember which card is used on these things.


----------



## Christine

Still no hits for me. My husband hasn't had a hit either (different cards). I would have thought at least one of us would have pulled dedicated hunter or a general deer tag. 

My hunting buddy accidentally entered the wrong password checking on his card and now he's locked out. Heh heh heh. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Tell him that now he'll have to wait for the email


----------



## Critter

We're over 600, can we keep it going to 1000?


Top Of Page


----------



## Clarq

brisket said:


> There she is. $413 pending charge.
> 
> View attachment 110754
> 
> 
> Bison on the Book cliffs, Wild Horse bench!


How many points?


----------



## Longgun

Muleyboy22 said:


> I am new to the forum here. You guys are a hilarious bunch! Nothing here on my front yet...


Hey- Welcome to the forum! Good luck in the draw's-

btw:

if you're one to take himself a bit too seriously, you've been warned. lol


----------



## NVDuckin

johnnycake said:


> Welcome to the madhouse! As a courtesy to all new members, I like to give you a honeyhole for either elk, grouse, ducks, turkeys, or rabbits depending on where in the state you are. Just pm me your phone number, what species you're interested in, location in UT, and I'll text you the directions


1 honey hole please sir. Also someone clean, pack out, and butcher the animal would be nice too.


----------



## 3arabians

Christine said:


> My hunting buddy accidentally entered the wrong password checking on his card and now he's locked out. Heh heh heh.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Ouch! Talk about an anxiety booster!!


----------



## 3arabians

Critter said:


> We're over 600, can we keep it going to 1000?
> 
> Top Of Page


Easy if MACU keeps dragging their feet.


----------



## Longgun

Either Wells Fargo is playing evil tricks with my CC hits or there go's my chance at Bighorns this season... :flypig: 


Dang Russians. -O,-


----------



## cleinen

I have an 800 dollar charge pending. Pretty sure I drew my LE Elk.


----------



## bullelk7

Drew LE elk.*OOO*


----------



## johnnycake

NVDuckin said:


> 1 honey hole please sir. Also someone clean, pack out, and butcher the animal would be nice too.


Sure thing! I'll just need a cell number, name, sportsman ID, and application history---for research purposes, of course.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

3arabians said:


> Easy if MACU keeps dragging their feet.


Maybe we're just SOL. I had 2 points for an archery deer tag, but still no charge.


----------



## johnnycake

And here we go! 

Nope, still no cc's for me


----------



## cleinen

I had been checking throughout the day and it just hit in the last hour or so. I had 12 points and applied for the LE Elk in the new season for Wasatch


----------



## Slayer

I had a $40 hit this morning for Deer (notification came in to me at 7AM, but was charged around midnight). Do you think they could charge my card again later for a LE or OIL tag or do they charge for all tags drawn at the same time?


----------



## KineKilla

Slayer said:


> I had a $40 hit this morning for Deer (notification came in to me at 7AM, but was charged around midnight). Do you think they could charge my card again later for a LE or OIL tag or do they charge for all tags drawn at the same time?


I've never had the charges come in separately but that does not mean it isn't possible.

I'm with MACU and do not have any pending charges as of yet. I don't expect much but will be a little surprised if the youth in our group doesn't draw a GS deer tag.


----------



## 3arabians

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Maybe we're just SOL. I had 2 points for an archery deer tag, but still no charge.


It's coming. I am still confident but can't shake the nervousness

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

I haven't seen any OIL tags yet that have been drawn


----------



## snw_brdr10

3 GS Deer and an Elk tag for Manti Muzzy! Now to see if the elk tag is mine or my brothers... hurry up emails!


----------



## cdbright

NVDuckin said:


> 1 honey hole please sir. Also someone clean, pack out, and butcher the animal would be nice too.


looks like he will fit right in


----------



## johnnycake

This is gonna be good


----------



## johnnycake

oh the power!!! how much info can I store away patiently for future victims?


----------



## OldEphraim

3 GS deer tags for our group!


----------



## hunting777

Just barely got my hit! 4 general deer for us!


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

Still feels good being the first hit on here with a LE Elk tag lol i just can't stop looking at this page now. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## toymanator

I just got hit, no surprise dedicated hunter here I come!


----------



## highcountryfever

BIL just got hit for Wasatch Muzzy Elk. Still nothing for me...


----------



## UtahMountainMan

Nothing for me yet. I have 3 buddies each on my card for a general deer hunt that had 20%draw odds last year. Separate applications not group. I would think one of them would draw but not guaranteed. I've been looking for my charge for my book cliffs archery deeer tag with 8 points but losing hope by the minute haha.


----------



## callofthe wild

one of us has hit the gs deer tag and one of us has hit an antelope tag. or maybe one of us is just lucky and hit both.


----------



## 3arabians

I need some reassurance from my uwninites. Anxiety is peaking. So here is the deal - 2 GS deer points. Rifle tag. 1. Oquirrh Stansbury. 2. 456. Guaranteed right????

And I swear Johnny if you use this info to try another call tomorrow after your failure today? 

Well.......just......I don't know man. Haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

3arabians said:


> I need some reassurance from my uwninites. Anxiety is peaking. So here is the deal - 2 GS deer points. Rifle tag. 1. Oquirrh Stansbury. 2. 456. Guaranteed right????
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I had 3 points one time when I drew the Oquirrh-Stansbury. I had 2 points last year and drew it. I never draw it with 0 or 1 point.

My daughter and I both put in for it this year again (Rifle). I'm sure she is the one that drew out this year because we both had 0 points and she is a youth.


----------



## Tall Tines

3arabians said:


> I need some reassurance from my uwninites. Anxiety is peaking. So here is the deal - 2 GS deer points. Rifle tag. 1. Oquirrh Stansbury. 2. 456. Guaranteed right????
> 
> And I swear Johnny if you use this info to try another call tomorrow after your failure today?
> 
> Well.......just......I don't know man. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Well this won't help you at all, cuz I'm in for the same #1 choice you are, and I still haven't got a hit yet. I have 2 points as well. Guess it's not lookin good for our team


----------



## 3arabians

I think I might be misunderstood. 2 points for oquirrh. But I really just want a tag. So 456 as a 2nd choice should guarantee me a tag. Right? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

Well it's official Utah hates me

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

Got my dedicated hunter with 0 points.
I can't believe I didn't get the A.I. tag with 8 points.;-)
Finally, I can start planning.


----------



## Clarq

3arabians said:


> I need some reassurance from my uwninites. Anxiety is peaking. So here is the deal - 2 GS deer points. Rifle tag. 1. Oquirrh Stansbury. 2. 456. Guaranteed right????


Maybe. Kind of hard to say now that they've changed the draw process. Take a look at the odds:

https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2016/16_general_deer.pdf

Last year, 1723 people applied for Oquirrh-Stansbury with 1 point, and 623 drew. If the rest come back, there will be 1100 people with 2 points this year, and there will be about 1250 tags for that hunt. If enough people jump in with 2 or more points, it's possible some might not draw at 2. I'd say odds are good, though.

Also, with the new way they're drawing tags, I think it's less likely that you could draw 4/5/6 tag as a second choice. Remember, EVERY single person who listed that as a first choice gets priority over you, even if they had 0 points.

So yeah... I wish I could be more reassuring, but in my mind it isn't totally out of the question. The new draw process probably changed a lot of things.


----------



## Critter

The general draw for deer this year has that new monkey wrench that they threw in. 

So I think that a lot of hunters put in for the actual unit that they want to hunt as a first choice instead of being able to grab it as a second choice and pick up a point at the same time.


----------



## ridgetop

3arabians said:


> I think I might be misunderstood. 2 points for oquirrh. But I really just want a tag. So 456 as a 2nd choice should guarantee me a tag. Right?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


 I would think so.


----------



## 3arabians

Clarq said:


> Maybe. Kind of hard to say now that they've changed the draw process. Take a look at the odds:
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting/biggame/pdf/2016/16_general_deer.pdf
> 
> Last year, 1723 people applied for Oquirrh-Stansbury with 1 point, and 623 drew. If the rest come back, there will be 1100 people with 2 points this year, and there will be about 1250 tags for that hunt. If enough people jump in with 2 or more points, it's possible some might not draw at 2. I'd say odds are good, though.
> 
> Also, with the new way they're drawing tags, I think it's less likely that you could draw 4/5/6 tag as a second choice. Remember, EVERY single person who listed that as a first choice gets priority over you, even if they had 0 points.
> 
> So yeah... I wish I could be more reassuring, but in my mind it isn't totally out of the question. The new draw process probably changed a lot of things.


Well now I just feel ****ty. I knew I screwed something up. 1st choice 456 with 0 points draws before me with 2 points on second choice. Lesson learned. No wonder I can't can't get top of the **** page. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer

3arabians said:


> I think I might be misunderstood. 2 points for oquirrh. But I really just want a tag. So 456 as a 2nd choice should guarantee me a tag. Right?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


No. I dont think its a guarantee on a 2nd choice unless there are usually leftover tags for that unit. Its my understanding that very few people draw thier 2nd choice.


----------



## brisket

Clarq said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> There she is. $413 pending charge.
> 
> 110754
> 
> Bison on the Book cliffs, Wild Horse bench!
> 
> 
> 
> How many points?
Click to expand...

13 points.

I'll have to confirm, but I know they added somewhere around 30-40 extra tags to the hunt I applied for, which is likely why I drew.

This is the only year I considered putting in for a bonus point because of my brothers upcoming desert sheep hunt this fall. Hopefully we can manage both hunts. At least the season dates are generous for both. Aug 1st-Jan 31st for my bison hunt and Sept 1st-Dec 31st for his desert sheep.

Still can't believe it. I keep checking my account to make sure I'm not dreaming.


----------



## CPAjeff

brisket said:


> There she is. $413 pending charge.
> 
> View attachment 110754
> 
> 
> Bison on the Book cliffs, Wild Horse bench!


Between the Bison and the Sportsman Sheep tag, y'all should be a busy bunch! Hey wanna go for a ride to Evingston and get some lotto tickets?? I'll give you the money and you buy them. We can split the winnings 50/50

TOP!!


----------



## DevilDog09

This has been the funniest thread ive ever read! But come on....3 gs points and still no archery tag?!?!?!?! Come on man!


----------



## 3arabians

Critter said:


> The general draw for deer this year has that new monkey wrench that they threw in.
> 
> So I think that a lot of hunters put in for the actual unit that they want to hunt as a first choice instead of being able to grab it as a second choice and pick up a point at the same time.


Ya my buddy at work is in trouble. "Hey, I live in West Jordan come try the oquirrh unit. Thanks to the loop hole we have 2 points which usually pulls the tag. My West Jordan buddies and I will show you some BIG bucks. You should try a new unit after hunting 456 for so long."

Right now I wish I said "Ya well thanks but .... you!!!"

Haha. Didn't go exactly like that.

Maybe a charge will still come, looking less likely as the minutes tick by but what can I do now? Worst case scenario- I am the first one to draw 456 next year with my 3 points!! YES!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

brisket said:


> 13 points.
> 
> I'll have to confirm, but I know they added somewhere around 30-40 extra tags to the hunt I applied for, which is likely why I drew.
> 
> This is the only year I considered putting in for a bonus point because of my brothers upcoming desert sheep hunt this fall. Hopefully we can manage both hunts. At least the season dates are generous for both. Aug 1st-Jan 31st for my bison hunt and Sept 1st-Dec 31st for his desert sheep.
> 
> Still can't believe it. I keep checking my account to make sure I'm not dreaming.


Yep - 42 tags total on Wild Horse Bench. With 13 points, my best guess is that you had somewhere between 7-12% chance of drawing (I have a coworker who tried for it with 11 points, and we calculated his odds as 6-10% at work one day; speaking of which, I'll have to talk to him tomorrow and see if he got hit). Not at all out of the question, but still pretty dang lucky.

Congrats! All we unlucky souls expect pictures and stories come autumn, by the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## weaversamuel76

I'll bet the odds were better on wild horse than the Henry archery bison

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDog09

Anyone still getting cc hits out there?


----------



## brisket

Clarq said:


> Yep - 42 tags total on Wild Horse Bench. With 13 points, my best guess is that you had somewhere between 7-12% chance of drawing (I have a coworker who tried for it with 11 points, and we calculated his odds as 6-10% at work one day; speaking of which, I'll have to talk to him tomorrow and see if he got hit). Not at all out of the question, but still pretty dang lucky.
> 
> Congrats! All we unlucky souls expect pictures and stories come autumn, by the way. :mrgreen:


Thanks for posting those numbers. With 7-12% chance, that is pretty lucky. Not _quite_ as lucky as winning the Sportsmans Desert Sheep tag, but I'll take it. I honestly was expecting it to be another 20 years before I got my tag, and even though it isn't the most convenient year to do it, I'll find a way to make it work. Just need to find 4-5 strong guys to help pack out a bison. ;-)


----------



## brisket

weaversamuel76 said:


> I'll bet the odds were better on wild horse than the Henry archery bison
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


That's possible, it'll be interesting to see the odds when they come out. I know two guys that applied for the Henry archery bison tag, one with 12, and the other with 13 points. Neither has drawn yet.

I thought for sure it would have been one of them with a tag this year, not me.


----------



## weaversamuel76

I had 14 very surprised by the number of applications oh well guess everyone tried to get lucky on the new hunt already rethinking my strategy for next year

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

brisket said:


> Thanks for posting those numbers. With 7-12% chance, that is pretty lucky. Not _quite_ as lucky as winning the Sportsmans Desert Sheep tag, but I'll take it. I honestly was expecting it to be another 20 years before I got my tag, and even though it isn't the most convenient year to do it, I'll find a way to make it work. Just need to find 4-5 strong guys to help pack out a bison. ;-)


I might know a guy. :O•-:

7-12% isn't anything more than an educated guess. I think we projected 625 resident apps, which was maybe high when you consider the new archery hunt and new cow hunt on the Book Cliffs in the mix.

At the wildlife board meeting, they mentioned that 459 people applied for the Henry's archery bison tags. I'm sure Wild Horse Bench had better odds. I'll bet we don't see quite so many high point holders cashing out on the archery tags, though, but again I don't really have a clue. I'll take a close look when the report comes out.


----------



## Clarq

And for the sake of page-topping, here's my projection. If it's close, I get major bragging rights and you all can start paying me to figure your odds out for you. If not, I can give up on this futurology nonsense and just apply for what I want without worrying about it.


----------



## Slayer

Anyone get a hit for moose yet??


----------



## backcountry

Anybody seeing results for Dedicated Hunter? I had 3 points so it seemed like solid chance.


----------



## johnnycake

Slayer said:


> Anyone get a hit for moose yet??


3arabians almost did!


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> 3arabians almost did!


Hahaha - way to reopen that wound and add salt!


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Hahaha - way to reopen that wound and add salt!


I'm kinda short, so I try to pick the low hanging fruit whenever possible


----------



## backcountry

Discover is just slow. Just got the $195 pending charge. Excited for 3 years of hunting my favorite range.

Best of luck folks.


----------



## ridgetop

backcountry said:


> Discover is just slow. Just got the $195 pending charge. Excited for 3 years of hunting my favorite range.
> 
> Best of luck folks.


My discover statement showed a $195 charge yesterday afternoon.
BTW, how did you do on the North Slope last fall?


----------



## johnnycake

Now I'm almost ready to actually check my credit card


----------



## johnnycake

But, there's no point.


----------



## johnnycake

However, snagging the top of the page again feels pretty good


----------



## Christine

My CC was just hit for dedicated hunter. Woot! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xbow123

Mine was just barely hit for the wasatch mid elk tag!


----------



## 3arabians

Finally. $40 charge!!! Whew.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tbowman25

Me and the wife just drew deer tags! Archery general season! Was a little worried for a minute!


----------



## KineKilla

I'm a bit surprised but we just drew 5 GS Deer tags on the South Manti with nobody having any points. I thought just the youth hunter in the group would draw this year.

No luck on LE Elk but it was a long shot to begin with. Guess it's time for antlerless apps now.


----------



## nocturnalenemy

Got charged for Manti Early rifle last night at midnight! Let the preparation begin


----------



## Firearrow

New guy here, and I can honestly say I have never laughed so hard reading posts on a forum before. You guys are a riot. 

Does any know if all residents get drawn first, and then Nonresidents? Or is it just everyone all at once?


----------



## Vanilla

I don't have any clue if the residents or non residents are drawn at different times, to be honest.

Here is a question: who has read every post on this thread? I was doing pretty good until you guys went and dropped twenty freaking pages in the 4 hours I did not look at the forum! I never went back through. Probably missed some good stuff.


----------



## BigT

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Maybe we're just SOL. I had 2 points for an archery deer tag, but still no charge.


Yeah I am still showing nothing with MACU. Wasn't expecting my OIL moose, or LE elk, but my two boys youth general season deer I was thinking they could draw. Guess I'll need to wait for the emails.


----------



## deljoshua

BigT
I have 3 or 4 points and am still completely sure that my oil moose tag charge is coming! I'm sure they are just a little slow on charging me for some reason....:-(


----------



## huntn30inchers

I still don't have anything and my 3rd and 4th choices were Cache and Box Elder archery. I'm having a come apart right now.


----------



## highcountryfever

My dad got hit last night for general deer. Still nothing for me.


----------



## CedarCityBowHunter

For years he put in on the Pahvant, then the Monroe, i had him put in for Southwest Desert premioum tag in hopes it could give him a better shot. The man has dedicated his life to hunting and mentoring hunters. Now he is **** near 70 and with a few stints in his heart he hasn't had a shot at his trophy bull. **** shame.


----------



## CedarCityBowHunter

My dad has a cabelas card, anyone one with a Cabelas visa had a hit for Limited entry Elk?


----------



## hazmat

Just had my wife's dedicated hunter finally come through this morning. I was getting nervous


----------



## bowgy

CedarCityBowHunter said:


> My dad has a cabelas card, anyone one with a Cabelas visa had a hit for Limited entry Elk?


My Cabela's in the past draws gets hit about 2 days after everyone else starts getting hit.


----------



## middlefork

CedarCityBowHunter said:


> My dad has a cabelas card, anyone one with a Cabelas visa had a hit for Limited entry Elk?


People are saying your available credit will go down well before the charge clears.
Dedicated hunter for me but not on a Cabelas card.


----------



## willfish4food

3arabians said:


> Ya my buddy at work is in trouble. "Hey, I live in West Jordan come try the oquirrh unit. Thanks to the loop hole we have 2 points which usually pulls the tag. My West Jordan buddies and I will show you some BIG bucks. You should try a new unit after hunting 456 for so long."
> 
> Right now I wish I said "Ya well thanks but .... you!!!"
> 
> Haha. Didn't go exactly like that.
> 
> Maybe a charge will still come, looking less likely as the minutes tick by but what can I do now? Worst case scenario- I am the first one to draw 456 next year with my 3 points!! YES!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Well on the bright side, you'll have 3 points next year and you probably really will draw out on the Oquirrh if you put it as your first choice. This year will clear a lot of people out of their stockpiled points.


----------



## willfish4food

Vanilla said:


> I don't have any clue if the residents or non residents are drawn at different times, to be honest.
> 
> Here is a question: who has read every post on this thread? I was doing pretty good until you guys went and dropped twenty freaking pages in the 4 hours I did not look at the forum! I never went back through. Probably missed some good stuff.


I've read every post. Slow days at work are good for something, I guess.


----------



## utahbigbull

My card just got hit 30 minutes ago......

Two GS muzzy deer tags.

OH YEAH, AND A $280 LE ELK TAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now is it for my son, wife, or me?????


----------



## jebuwh

So I've lurked here the last year or so. Been following this thread since the beginning. Refreshing all day at work. Productivity has been way down. I have been entertained however. 


Aaaaand I got two dedicated hunter charges for my dad and I early this morning. Woo!


----------



## CPAjeff

jebuwh said:


> So I've lurked here the last year or so. Been following this thread since the beginning. Refreshing all day at work. Productivity has been way down. I have been entertained however.
> 
> Aaaaand I got two dedicated hunter charges for my dad and I early this morning. Woo!


So you are the reason this thread has 90,000 views, with all that refreshing stuff! Just kidding - welcome to the forum and congrats on the dedicated charges! There are a bunch of pretty good dudes on here. However, under no circumstances should you ever give johnnycake your phone number - even if he insists it is only to invite you up to Alaska for hunting or fishing. That prank he dialed up for 3arabians might go down in history of the UWN as one of the best/meanest.


----------



## willfish4food

Look, I'm genuinely happy for all of you who drew awesome tags, I really am. But, every year since I moved from Utah, I've had to read about all these tags knowing full well that I will not draw anything for years to come.

So, here's my annual, "My garden is further along than your garden" post. In the front, those are potatoes round one, round two will go in after the corn that will be ready in about a month has been pulled out. Yeah, that's right I get corn in June and two crops of potatoes (could be three if I had more space)! I've also been eating lettuce, Spinach, and Broccoli for weeks. I'm normally eating peas by now too, but got them in late so I'll have to wait till next week. So just think about that while you're on your super sweet scouting trips, glassing up your bucks and bulls!

Seriously, best of luck to all you who are still waiting on results and especially those who draw tags!


----------



## Critter

I am coming to the conclusion that Utah doesn't want any of my money for the tags that I applied for.

So I am just going to reflect on what I was doing 2 years ago when all this madness was going on.


----------



## jebuwh

CPAjeff said:


> So you are the reason this thread has 90,000 views, with all that refreshing stuff! Just kidding - welcome to the forum and congrats on the dedicated charges! There are a bunch of pretty good dudes on here. However, under no circumstances should you ever give johnnycake your phone number - even if he insists it is only to invite you up to Alaska for hunting or fishing. That prank he dialed up for 3arabians might go down in history of the UWN as one of the best/meanest.


 wait he told me he was a guide for the Ogden unit... I shouldn't have given him my number? He told me he would show me all the best spots with huge deer...


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> So you are the reason this thread has 90,000 views, with all that refreshing stuff! Just kidding - welcome to the forum and congrats on the dedicated charges! There are a bunch of pretty good dudes on here. However, under no circumstances should you ever give johnnycake your phone number - even if he insists it is only to invite you up to Alaska for hunting or fishing. That prank he dialed up for 3arabians might go down in history of the UWN as one of the best/meanest.


It was so effective he tried it again yesterday but I was ready for him this time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Trigger

I had 2 dedicated hunter points and nothing yet and 15 points for Paunsagat deer was hoping to get one of them. Some have said they drew dedicated with less points does it matter the area you put in for? My card did get hit for 80.00 which my wife and daughter put in together General Muzzle-loader.


----------



## Firearrow

My Cabelas card was hit. Saw my available credit go down 293 dollars. Kind of the same amount for a NR Antelope tag. Hmmmm. Parker Mountain here I come, unless my wife bought something that just happened to be the same amount as the antelope tag.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Finally got hit for a general tag today.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I'm happy to put an end to this thread ,lol Finally drew my Vernon rifle tag after 13 @#$%&^*&^%$# ing years.*OOO*


----------



## outdoors

Finally got hit with 2 GS deer tags for the wife and I!


----------



## hunting777

willfish4food said:


> Look, I'm genuinely happy for all of you who drew awesome tags, I really am. But, every year since I moved from Utah, I've had to read about all these tags knowing full well that I will not draw anything for years to come.
> 
> So, here's my annual, "My garden is further along than your garden" post. In the front, those are potatoes round one, round two will go in after the corn that will be ready in about a month has been pulled out. Yeah, that's right I get corn in June and two crops of potatoes (could be three if I had more space)! I've also been eating lettuce, Spinach, and Broccoli for weeks. I'm normally eating peas by now too, but got them in late so I'll have to wait till next week. So just think about that while you're on your super sweet scouting trips, glassing up your bucks and bulls!
> 
> Seriously, best of luck to all you who are still waiting on results and especially those who draw tags!


Mine isn't to far behind yours. I am here close to the Utah Idaho line.


----------



## willfish4food

hunting777 said:


> Mine isn't to far behind yours. I am here close to the Utah Idaho line.


Very nice! I would LOVE to have a greenhouse. Then I could go year round with a lot of stuff, not to mention less pests. My neighbor has a greenhouse... that they apparently use as a storage space!:x


----------



## Muleyboy22

Any Cabelas Visa hits yet?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleyboy22

Nevermind. Question already answered on the last page by Firearrow. Sorry. Just anxious... 😒

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> So I am just going to reflect on what I was doing 2 years ago when all this madness was going on.


Thats my #1 dream animal right there.

-DallanC


----------



## weaversamuel76

CedarCityBowHunter said:


> My dad has a cabelas card, anyone one with a Cabelas visa had a hit for Limited entry Elk?


I had to call Cabela's customer service and ask about pending charges from Utah bucks and bulls

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

hunting777 said:


> Mine isn't to far behind yours. I am here close to the Utah Idaho line.


Yeah, yeah, all you guys with giant gardens in May. Mine was just planted and looks scruffy right now. My peas this year look terrible. Enjoy your fresh vegetables in a couple of weeks while we eat the "plastic" tasting ones from the store produce section for 2 more months. :-(

As for the topic of this humongus thread, am I a weirdo that I'm waiting until the email to find out my draw results?


----------



## Groganite

Dad, Wife, and I drew out for archery deer 8)


----------



## johnnycake

700?!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Here is a question: who has read every post on this thread? I was doing pretty good until you guys went and dropped twenty freaking pages in the 4 hours I did not look at the forum! I never went back through. Probably missed some good stuff.


You can't mine for gold without sifting through a lot of mud, and there's a lot of nuggets in these pages!


----------



## Critter

While I haven't read every one I have scanned over every one. 

There are some interesting post in the last 701 post.


----------



## cdbright

we will hit 10K


----------



## DevilDog09

FINALLY! Brothers account just got hit for our dedicated tags for the wasatch. Now where's my $285 charge?!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Definitely read every single comment.. This thread is a treasure chest!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Got my buck tag. Little brother drew a LE tag! Pretty pumped for him. I'm far more excited than he is. We're gonna get a good'n!


----------



## cdbright

this is better than Christmas !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff70

3 muzzle loader deer tags for us, This will be our first year hunting muzzle loader, 
Guess I better get my new optima sighted in LOL :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

Finally broke down and looked....nothing. 

I thought for sure with 0 points in the NR pool I was a shoe in for a San Rafael Desert Sheep Tag!


----------



## johnnycake

Or maybe my wife with 3 points would pull a Henry's rifle deer tag?! I mean, how long does somebody have to wait to hunt deer in Utah for Cthulhu's sake?


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Or maybe my wife with 3 points would pull a Henry's rifle deer tag?! I mean, how long does somebody have to wait to hunt deer in Utah for Cthulhu's sake?


This was my feeling last night. Then I woke up and the dream was realized!! $40 charge for general rifle deer. Not sure what unit yet but praise the lord!! I will hunt rifle deer for the second consecutive year.

It's good to be a resident...

Kiss my ass, you Alaska dwelling moose,caribou,bear, three to nine deer tag hunting a year mutha trucking mutha trucker!!!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine

My husband finally got his dedicated hunter charge. (He may or may not have been checking the wrong card....)

Oh, and my 2017 garden so far...
I know all ya'll are jealous. 
(Hey, we're still getting frost)










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtnhunterpa

CC hit for $1,518!!! Either desert sheep or mt goat NR. How long do we need to wait to find out what was drawn? Thank you!!!

Also drew a Wyoming moose tag.

Wife not too happy with me right now...


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> You sure you don't just have a really mean friend?


I've been searching this thread trying to figure out "what did I do??" "Where did it turn against me" Why would a friend of mine decide to prank me and make me believe I had I beat all odds". This is it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Mtnhunterpa said:


> CC hit for $1,518!!! Either desert sheep or mt goat NR. How long do we need to wait to find out what was drawn? Thank you!!!
> 
> Also drew a Wyoming moose tag.
> 
> Wife not too happy with me right now...


Thanks for solving a mystery for me! Fallon screwed up and have you my sheep tag. Pretty sure your wife would agree.


----------



## mrkrik

My available credit is $1600 lower on my CC. I think my wife and I both have elk tags. Just crossing my fingers until I see actual charges.


----------



## Ducksanddogs

Christine said:


> My husband finally got his dedicated hunter charge. (He may or may not have been checking the wrong card....)
> 
> Oh, and my 2017 garden so far...
> I know all ya'll are jealous.
> (Hey, we're still getting frost)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I'm about to till my garden this week I'm hoping

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Well, I figured I'd give one more look at the CC this morning, and then just admit defeat. A good friend drew the Wasatch late tag, so I guess I'll be chasing elk anyway this year.


----------



## johnnycake

Never give up,


----------



## johnnycake

Never surrender!


----------



## derekp1999

My Cabela's card posted the $40 charge for a general muzzleloader deer tag for me.


----------



## SidVicious

Looks like general archery deer for me!


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Never surrender!


I can't complain. I'll have a deer tag in my pocket and will get a spike tag if I want to do that as well. I probably won't get a cow tag this year, but we'll see if I can luck out.


----------



## Critter

It is so sad, we were so close to 100,000 views. I actually think that if those other CC Hit threads hadn't showed up we would of made it.


----------



## ridgetop

Critter said:


> It is so sad, we were so close to 100,000 views. I actually think that if those other CC Hit threads hadn't showed up we would of made it.


It may get close but it's starting to loose some steam.


----------



## Critter

ridgetop said:


> It may get close but it's starting to loose some steam.


And running on 4 flat tires.


----------



## highcountryfever

So far who is not getting a tag? I am in that boat. Who else will be watching from the sidelines?


----------



## 2full

I haven't seen anything yet.........:-?
Story of my life. 

But I do have my lifetime tag. 
So at least I get to deer hunt. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter

Well, I get my general deer tag automatically since I have a LL. '

But I would still like to donate my money for a bison, moose, goat, or pronghorn tag. It seams that the state of Utah just doesn't like my non resident money and prefers others.


----------



## Catherder

Since I was hoping to get it to 100X too, I'll do my part. I still haven't looked on my card for the OIL and LE stuff but I put in on the general deer with a buddy (group app) and used his card. He notified me yesterday that we drew a general deer tag. We had 2 choices, so I don't know which hunt yet.


Hey, I beat Johnycake to a "top of page".


----------



## Clarq

highcountryfever said:


> So far who is not getting a tag? I am in that boat. Who else will be watching from the sidelines?


Nothing to speak of, so far.

I found out that my dad's group app is on a neighbor's card, so I haven't heard one way or another on that. It should be a guarantee, though, based on previous years.

Because there are 4 in his group app, I figured I didn't need a tag on top of that. I bought a general deer point. It also appears I've struck out on LE elk and desert sheep, so I think I've come up empty for this draw.

Still waiting on Montana sheep and Nevada sheep and pronghorn... essentially 0 expectations of success on those.

Trying to figure out if I want to try for pronghorn tags in Wyoming...

Then there's antlerless. I think I'll be applying for 3 new hunts, so I don't have a clue how the odds will shake out. It's going to be interesting; I could get 2-3 tags or I could come up empty.


----------



## Clarq

Critter said:


> It is so sad, we were so close to 100,000 views. I actually think that if those other CC Hit threads hadn't showed up we would of made it.


Here's an idea:

*Let's continue this thread for antlerless cc hits and emails.*

We'll hit 100k easy.

And while we're talking numbers, I expect at least 25 likes for my brilliant idea.


----------



## Clarq

So.... when are we expecting antlerless cc hits? :mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Clarq said:


> So.... when are we expecting antlerless cc hits? :mrgreen:


Two weeks before the emails hit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigT

highcountryfever said:


> So far who is not getting a tag? I am in that boat. Who else will be watching from the sidelines?


It looks like my two boys didn't pull the general season deer tags I was hoping they would. Oh well! Off to Idaho!

I am on year two of dedicated so I am good there.

On a side note... I was thinking there could be more leftover tags this year with the preference point system changing. I only put my boys in on one unit so if they didn't draw, they wouldn't lose a PP on a unit I know less about. I just wonder if there were others who had the same thought process.

Congrats to everyone else! Exciting times


----------



## yak4fish

"It looks like my two boys didn't pull the general season deer tags I was hoping they would. Oh well! Off to Idaho!

I am on year two of dedicated so I am good there. 

On a side note... I was thinking there could be more leftover tags this year with the preference point system changing. I only put my boys in on one unit so if they didn't draw, they wouldn't lose a PP on a unit I know less about. I just wonder if there were others who had the same thought process. 

Congrats to everyone else! Exciting times"

This is what we did. Since my credit card has crickets. We might have to jump on leftover tags.


----------



## hondodawg

Looks like my cousin and I didn't draw also. Oh well I guess I'll try my luck on a cow tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman

My buddy drew his deer tag as expected, and my PP is solidly in place. Sooooo, I'll be helping him on his hunt while chasing a general bull or maybe a spike elk in the same unit or a neighboring unit. It will be good times nonetheless. Congrats to all who drew!


----------



## Crndgs8

Not hits here. I haven't hunted deer in Utah since 2014... Lol at least I have plenty of LE & General deer points. Hopefully Nevada will produce an Archery Deer Tag...
My Best Pal Drew a San Juan Rifle Elk tag, so that will be fun.
I dread the day they start drawing waterfowl. If that ever happened I would be in big trouble. Haha


----------



## Shunter

General deer tags for everyone in my group. I even got my wife in on the draw for her first time.


----------



## hazmat

Just from asking friends,neighbors,coworkers family members.it seams there is a lot less people drawing general deer this year. Even going Into their draw with a general point or two


----------



## CPAjeff

No hits for me as well.


----------



## ridgetop

hazmat said:


> Just from asking friends,neighbors,coworkers family members.it seams there is a lot less people drawing general deer this year. Even going Into their draw with a general point or two


Probably because most people were only putting down one choice, so they don't loose their points. Probably going to be a few left over tags available.


----------



## Critter

With you loosing all your points no matter what choice you draw there might be left overs, at least that is what they foretasted. But then again the ones that were using the old loophole have to put in for the unit that they actually want to hunt this year, which could be part of a reason that some are not drawing their first choice hunts that they have in the past. 

It is going to be interesting to see the statistics this on this years draw.


----------



## mpjeffnorton

Mine hit this saturday!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLHOUSE

No hits for me but that's okay because Wasatch moose here we come my son has $413.00 pending on his account.:grin:


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> It is going to be interesting to see the statistics this on this years draw.


This year will be an outlier. Because it's the first year where everyone had points based upon the old system, the stats will not be all that helpful for predicting the future. It likely will take 2018 and 2019 before anyone can make any sense of the new system.


----------



## 3arabians

FULLHOUSE said:


> No hits for me but that's okay because Wasatch moose here we come my son has $413.00 pending on his account.:grin:


Congrats!! That's awesome. Should be a busy summer and fall for you guys. Good luck!!

I almost drew that tag this year too...............

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> This year will be an outlier. Because it's the first year where everyone had points based upon the old system, the stats will not be all that helpful for predicting the future. It likely will take 2018 and 2019 before anyone can make any sense of the new system.


I think that if you compare the stats from this year with 2016 and 2015 you should see quite a difference on the amount of first choice tags drawn and a decline in second choice tags drawn.

But who knows just how it will turn out.


----------



## Vanilla

I think you're right Critter. And I think you'll see another big change going into next year as well as the new system starts to play out. Interesting time for planning hunts these days.


----------



## FULLHOUSE

3arabians said:


> Congrats!! That's awesome. Should be a busy summer and fall for you guys. Good luck!!
> 
> I almost drew that tag this year too...............
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


You will next year trust me! I am still trying to come to grips with this news. Maybe its just someone playing a mean trick on us


----------



## TPrawitt91

Anyone get an email yet?


----------



## ridgetop

TPrawitt91 said:


> Anyone get an email yet?


Probably not until middle of next week. BTW, I bet this thing hits 100k by morning.


----------



## johnnycake

FULLHOUSE said:


> You will next year trust me! I am still trying to come to grips with this news. Maybe its just someone playing a mean trick on us


....Tim?


----------



## Springville Shooter

"When the available credit drops, the bullish!t stops." ----Henry D. Thoreau


----------



## Catherder

Hey, it made 100,000 views. What was the record ? Is it reachable?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Maybe everyone already knows this but maybe some don't, but I had to call my bank and ask them to check if there was any Pending charges coming to my card and that's how I found out .Otherwise it would not show up online until the 23rd. Good luck everyone. Anyone have any advise on Vernon ? just saying.


----------



## Critter

We got a ways to go on views. At least another 34K.


----------



## derekp1999

So that $40 charge on my Cabela's card is not longer there this morning...


----------



## 3arabians

derekp1999 said:


> So that $40 charge on my Cabela's card is not longer there this morning...


That happened to me too. Don't worry, it was showing as pending before and has now disappeared while it prepares to come back as a cleared charge.

TOP OF THE **** PAGE FINALLY!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## mrkrik

I now have two charges on my account. It looks like my wife was really lucky and pulled an early rifle elk on Monroe.


----------



## weaversamuel76

mrkrik said:


> I now have two charges on my account. It looks like my wife was really lucky and pulled an early rifle elk on Monroe.


That's awesome and very lucky

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy

REALLY??????????????? 77 pages and over 101,000 views??????

All ya'all have been busy:shock:

I may have to break down and check my card........ nah... the emails will be out soon.


----------



## hondodawg

Just heard from my cousin. 
Looks like I need to decide what rifle am I gonna use?
Ah heck I'll just buy a new one!
Pine Valley 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Buying a new rifle in a new caliber and new scope is always a good way to start.


----------



## Critter

Instead of starting a new thread like I should I'll just post this here.

Waiting for Draw Results


----------



## CedarCityBowHunter

*Charges*

"I now have two charges on my account. It looks like my wife was really lucky and pulled an early rifle elk on Monroe."

Your charges came in seperate on your account? or both charges came in at the same time?


----------



## FULLHOUSE

johnnycake said:


> ....Tim?


No sir, Scott


----------



## sawsman

I don't know yet. Waiting for the email...

Stupid Cabelas Visa.... same as always.

.


----------



## johnnycake

Scott...phew, wasn't me then!


----------



## hazmat

I was hoping there was going to be a wave of more credit card hits today but not the case.

Looks like that elusive moose tag avoids me for another year


----------



## Huge29

Mine finally showed up on my cabelas card this morning showing that the charge was from Saturday, my 12-year old and I each got a general deer tag.


----------



## mrkrik

CedarCityBowHunter said:


> "I now have two charges on my account. It looks like my wife was really lucky and pulled an early rifle elk on Monroe."
> 
> Your charges came in seperate on your account? or both charges came in at the same time?


They were both charged Friday but didn't show up on my account until real early Monday morning at the same time.


----------



## yak4fish

Any one get a credit card hit today?
I guess I'm just waiting for my unsuccessful email.


----------



## Wasatch

I'm in the same boat Yak...I applied for an LE, OIL, and General Deer tag, the only thing it looks like I drew apparently is more points!


----------



## ckkone

Any idea when we will get the email with which unit we drew? I put in for 5 and have no idea which one I got...


----------



## willfish4food

ckkone said:


> Any idea when we will get the email with which unit we drew? I put in for 5 and have no idea which one I got...


Unless your second - fifth choice are really undesirable units, it'll most likely be your first choice under the new draw system. I seriously don't see anybody drawing a third - fifth choice in the new system.


----------



## johnnycake

Ok, this is just messed up! I STILL haven't gotten a charge for either my wife or I! You'd think with our combined 9 OIAL apps and 3 LE apps we'd have drawn something, right?! We even had a point or two for some of those!


----------



## johnnycake

We're just so upset that we are going to have to go out black bear hunting on our free, OTC, harvest tickets. We'd be happy with 1, but won't complain if we limit out at 3 a piece in the unit closest to home.


----------



## johnnycake

And since I can't draw a mtn goat tag in Utah, I guess I'll just have to grab a free, OTC registration tag this fall and hunt one out of Seward. Might as well grab that $25 brown bear tag too (or we could just hunt brownies where I have my caribou hunt in the area that doesn't require the $25 tag). 

It's a tough life, not drawing cool tags in Utah. But I'll survive. Probably.


----------



## Truelife

I just barely got a CC hit for $285

LE archery elk on the Nebo unit with 3 points.

I'm dancin!-()/-


----------



## toasty

Truelife said:


> I just barely got a CC hit for $285
> 
> LE archery elk on the Nebo unit with 3 points.
> 
> I'm dancin!-()/-


 Wow, that is going to be a fun tag. Seen some really good bulls this spring and last fall. Remember, I still owe you a pack out for your help last fall.


----------



## johnnycake

Well now I gotta go check again!!!!




Nope. Thanks for nothing Truelife, you just crushed my hopes. :mrgreen:


----------



## Truelife

toasty said:


> Wow, that is going to be a fun tag. Seen some really good bulls this spring and last fall. Remember, I still owe you a pack out for your help last fall.


 If you aren't packing an elk of your own at the same time I'll take you up on it.


----------



## Truelife

johnnycake said:


> Well now I gotta go check again!!!!
> 
> Nope. Thanks for nothing Truelife, you just crushed my hopes. :mrgreen:


Sorry about that........ :grin: I was shocked to see that charge this late. I guess anything CAN happen even though I couldn't draw a bear tag with 11 points.


----------



## toasty

A coworker just stopped by and got a hot for Manti Elk charge that didn't show up until last night. I usually don't know hardly anybody with LE tags, this year lots of guys are getting hit. I hope it is not a system glitch.:sad:


----------



## CPAjeff

Truelife said:


> I just barely got a CC hit for $285
> 
> LE archery elk on the Nebo unit with 3 points.
> 
> I'm dancin!-()/-


First off, congrats on drawing the tag! Second, for the sanity of many members on this forum, it may have been better if you would have lied about when the charge hit - but then again, maybe this thread will get 120,000+ views since being recharged by your post!

Again, congrats on the tag!


----------



## Truelife

toasty said:


> A coworker just stopped by and got a hot for Manti Elk charge that didn't show up until last night. I usually don't know hardly anybody with LE tags, this year lots of guys are getting hit. I hope it is not a system glitch.:sad:


If there is ever a system glitch regarding draw results the population of this forum might go into depression.

IT BETTER NOT BE!


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> And since I can't draw a mtn goat tag in Utah, I guess I'll just have to grab a free, OTC registration tag this fall and hunt one out of Seward. Might as well grab that $25 brown bear tag too (or we could just hunt brownies where I have my caribou hunt in the area that doesn't require the $25 tag).
> 
> It's a tough life, not drawing cool tags in Utah. But I'll survive. Probably.


Hate is such a strong word, so I won't use it, but I really dislike you at the moment. ;-)

Could you be so kind as to entertain the forum with your poetry and pictures on these upcoming OTC hunts?? PLEASE!!!


----------



## CPAjeff

TOP!


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Hate is such a strong word, so I won't use it, but I really dislike you at the moment. ;-)
> 
> Could you be so kind as to entertain the forum with your poetry and pictures on these upcoming OTC hunts?? PLEASE!!!


If you're having a hard time using the word "hate" right, just remember he is a lawyer.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> If you're having a hard time using the word "hate" right, just remember he is a lawyer.


I'm well trained in the arts of keeping myself warm with the fires of others' hatred. It saves me tons on my heating bills!

Poetry you ask? Mayhap you yearn? 
But alas, you must query, is it given or earned?

For to the mountains this 'cake shall rise
chasing billies, and telling lies.

And to those that wallow tagless, below:
HA! ha ha ha ha! Suckers!


----------



## johnnycake

You know, if I were truly an unscrupulous individual I would consider going back in this thread and deleting a post of mine just to screw with the top/bottom of the page order....how has this not happened already?!


----------



## Longgun

sigh... pass the zanax... 

kickn rocks...


dang Russian's...


wait... Libyan's 

wait... secret bank spies.

wait... random guys with other peoples cell phone numbers.


----------



## Truelife

Toasty, I've changed my mind. A glitch in the DWR system wouldn't bother most of these folks because many of them are already delirious ;-)


----------



## snw_brdr10

All of this talk about glitches needs to stop... like, now. While you're at it, if I could get an email immediately, I'd be very grateful.


----------



## Critter

You would think that in the automated world today that the emails could be out either the same day that the draw is done or very shortly afterwards. 

I actually think that they enjoy watching these forums and threads like this one trying to figure out why they can't do things faster than what they are.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> If you're having a hard time using the word "hate" right, just remember he is a lawyer.


Ah lawyers - hated until a person needs them!


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> You would think that in the automated world today that the emails could be out either the same day that the draw is done or very shortly afterwards.
> 
> I actually think that they enjoy watching these forums and threads like this one trying to figure out why they can't do things faster than what they are.


I completely agree on both points. I think it is a game to them! Also, it is crazy that the application period is so long, with such a long waiting period to find out the results.


----------



## Critter

In a way I can understand the waiting period, when the applications are due the first of March. But they could just make the application period end the first of May and get the same results and we would only have a couple of weeks to wait.

But I am sure that there is a logistic reason for the length that it is now.

Top of the Page to you Johnny


----------



## johnnycake

snw_brdr10 said:


> All of this talk about glitches needs to stop... like, now. While you're at it, if I could get an email immediately, I'd be very grateful.


Sure thing! I'll get right on it


----------



## snw_brdr10

johnnycake said:


> Sure thing! I'll get right on it


No. Not you. You go away.


----------



## Longgun

no, let him get right on it... all he needs is a phone number, lol.


----------



## cdbright

sooooooo pretty sure all CC hits are done now right, no chance my application rolled under the table but the maid finds it tonight and they are like "oh **** we missed this guys LE tags" we better run his CC now ????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## hazmat

cdbright said:


> sooooooo pretty sure all CC hits are done now right, no chance my application rolled under the table but the maid finds it tonight and they are like "oh **** we missed this guys LE tags" we better run his CC now ????????????????????????????????????????????


Yup they are done running cards


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Ah lawyers - hated until a person needs them!


CPAjeff- As Andrew Brandt says: kickers are like lawyers, everybody hates them until they need one!

I didn't draw, and I've already stated many times how stupid I think it is that we have an application period end two months before they conduct the draw. I'm just here to see us get to 100 pages.


----------



## KineKilla

cdbright said:


> sooooooo pretty sure all CC hits are done now right, no chance my application rolled under the table but the maid finds it tonight and they are like "oh **** we missed this guys LE tags" we better run his CC now ????????????????????????????????????????????


There's always that remote possibility that someone turns their LE tag back in and you are next on the list though....never give up hope!


----------



## Chugg

^^+1 ya never know. It happened to friend of mine n he only had 2 points le elk


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> CPAjeff- As Andrew Brandt says: kickers are like lawyers, everybody hates them until they need one!
> 
> I didn't draw, and I've already stated many times how stupid I think it is that we have an application period end two months before they conduct the draw. I'm just here to see us get to 100 pages.


Don't forget, thanks to the genius that is Clarq - we are rolling right into antlerless with this baby!! 100 pages ++

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Where is Johnny for the top of the page?


----------



## .45

Critter said:


> Where is Johnny for the top of the page?


Top of pagers chap my hyde!! Gloat, smile, jeer, say cruel things, boast...I've had a gutfull.

I get nothing....no tags, no tag soup, no Traeger Grill. All I got is a bunch of high powered guns that shoot paper, once in awhile....-O,-

Best of luck to all that did draw, I predict a mild fall this year.


----------



## bowgy

Just got my email successful for general season deer.:grin:

I knew I didn't have to check my card


----------



## Mallardhead12

My uncle just got his Email. Successful for LE Pronghorn! (doesn't want anything to do with computers so I put in for him.)


----------



## .45

A whole page full of 'Unsuccessful', I can't even count that high. At least they were polite...

Dear .45....Thanks for your recent applications for Big Game.....:-|


----------



## Critter

.45 said:


> Top of pagers chap my hyde!! Gloat, smile, jeer, say cruel things, boast...I've had a gutfull.
> 
> I get nothing....no tags, no tag soup, no Traeger Grill. All I got is a bunch of high powered guns that shoot paper, once in awhile....-O,-
> 
> Best of luck to all that did draw, I predict a mild fall this year.


Don't feel lonely, if it wasn't for my lifetime license I wouldn't be hunting Utah either. Perhaps it is the lifetime license curse but I have a real hard time drawing in Utah.

I could go into a tag pool of 99 tags with 100 hunters putting in for them and be the one that doesn't draw.

I still haven't figured out how I drew my Book Cliff elk tag years ago.


----------



## Elk801

If anyone put in for Early Rifle, Central Manti, my buddy will be returning his and his wifes tags so there is a little hope left for those who put in for that unit.


----------



## sawsman

email received. Successful for general rifle deer (group of four).

Unsuccessful for LE & OIL.

.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

People getting emails before me and my feels









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: Panguitch Lake
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 21 - Oct 29, 2017

*********************************************************************************************************

Bonus Point Earned: Limited Entry Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

We have begun to charge permit fees to credit/debit cards and your payment may have processed already. However, if your credit/debit card information has changed since the application period, you may need to contact us at (800) 221-0659 or visit www.utah-hunt.com/UDWR_CC_Update to update your credit card. (Operators are available to assist you 24 hours a day seven days a week.) After five unsuccessful charges, we will try to contact you a minimum of four times. If, after these efforts, the permit fee has not been paid, the permit will be offered to an alternate.Permits remaining after the drawing may be purchased on a first-come, first-served basis at participating license agents, Division offices and online at wildlife.utah.gov. For details, see page 12 of the 2017 Utah Big Game Guidebook. Visit https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html to view a list of remaining permits.

Thank you.
Utah Wildlife Administrative Services


----------



## bowgy

bummer, I was trying for TOP


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

bowgy said:


> SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer
> 
> Hunt: Panguitch Lake
> Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
> Your season date(s): Oct 21 - Oct 29, 2017
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************
> 
> Bonus Point Earned: Limited Entry Buck Deer
> 
> *********************************************************************************************************
> 
> We have begun to charge permit fees to credit/debit cards and your payment may have processed already. However, if your credit/debit card information has changed since the application period, you may need to contact us at (800) 221-0659 or visit www.utah-hunt.com/UDWR_CC_Update to update your credit card. (Operators are available to assist you 24 hours a day seven days a week.) After five unsuccessful charges, we will try to contact you a minimum of four times. If, after these efforts, the permit fee has not been paid, the permit will be offered to an alternate.Permits remaining after the drawing may be purchased on a first-come, first-served basis at participating license agents, Division offices and online at wildlife.utah.gov. For details, see page 12 of the 2017 Utah Big Game Guidebook. Visit https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html to view a list of remaining permits.
> 
> Thank you.
> Utah Wildlife Administrative Services


Hey, I got one those panguitch thingies too.

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Rifle Buck Deer

Hunt: Panguitch Lake
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Oct 21 - Oct 29, 2017

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Apparently the LE on the north summit is really popular, because there are 10 left over permits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RG the OG

Guys check this out, I looked at my draw results on the dwr website. Haven't got the email yet but it tells me I have 0 points for buck deer!


----------



## johnnycake

Wow! A guy goes back to work because it appeared that things had fizzled out...only to be robbed of multiple topping opportunities?!!


----------



## hazmat

RG the OG said:


> Guys check this out, I looked at my draw results on the dwr website. Haven't got the email yet but it tells me I have 0 points for buck deer!


Yup mine has been updated dedicated hunter year of last permit 2017


----------



## brisket

Still no email, but it's starting to feel real now...


----------



## mightybowhunter

I didn't get an email. However, I checked my eligibility points online. A General deer tag for me and my wife.


----------



## kodoz

emails are out

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: General Season Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Buck Deer

*********************************************************************************************************


----------



## johnnycake

Now I'm legit nervous as my history doesn't show my pending applications but I know I applied and so does my credit card company...


----------



## hondodawg

So what day will the OTC tags show up?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonetree

Unsuccessful across the board. When you have more antelope points than some OIL points, you know you live in the wrong state, one of the most mismanaged states.

In a few short years it won't matter for me anyway I guess, I won't be a resident here, and I sure as hell won't be trying for nonresident tags here. 

I guess I could put in for one of those new SITLA CWMU tags, those should be some premium tags........ 

Touring Oregon in July, and taking suggestions for other states. I have all Fall now to check out Wyoming and Colorado. But like I said, I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## guner

My 14 yr old got 1 and for me nothing, oh well more fun with my boy!

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Muzzleloader Buck Deer

Hunt: Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Sept 27 - Oct 5, 2017

*********************************************************************************************************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Bull Elk

****************************************


----------



## Critter

I can't even get my unsuccessful email with all the others.


----------



## Catherder

I think the DWR wants this thread to exceed 100 pages too. Still no email for me. :roll:

Those usually go out all at once, don't they?


----------



## 3arabians

Oquirrh-Stansbury rifle deer for me. Should be fun to hunt a new area. I'm glad I used my points and can check out some different country. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91

No email here yet, and it's not for a lack of checking 

I got my card charged, now I want what I paid for!! 

So I can stop watching this thread.


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> Still no email, but it's starting to feel real now...
> 
> View attachment 111018


It's official!
SUCCESSFUL: Bison

Hunt: Book Cliffs, Wild Horse Bench/Nine Mile (hunters choice)
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Aug 1, 2017 - Jan 31, 2018​


----------



## maverick9465

TPrawitt91 said:


> No email here yet, and it's not for a lack of checking
> 
> I got my card charged, now I want what I paid for!!
> 
> So I can stop watching this thread.


Same here! I've been checking my email repeatedly, but I still have the comfort of seeing that charge on my credit card statement. :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

Ahh well looks like I need to get some money back from Sergei. Unsuccessful all across the board


----------



## johnnycake

But here's to hoping on the antlerless points I'll be buying;!


----------



## Groganite

Just got email........OMG LE ELK WOOOOO!!!! three tags, zero points, first time putting in for anything LE....I put in as a joke!!!! Dad, Wife, and I all drew as a group :grin:


----------



## ridgetop

My email just came in during the last hour or so. I'm soooo grateful that I didn't draw the desert bighorn that I had put in for. That would have been terrible to try and work out. Funny how things can drastically change financially in just a couple months but I do still have a job, so things will work out.


----------



## ridgetop

Groganite said:


> Just got email........OMG LE ELK WOOOOO!!!! three tags, zero points, first time putting in for anything LE....I put in as a joke!!!! Dad, Wife, and I all drew as a group :grin:


Congrats!


----------



## brisket

Groganite said:


> Just got email........OMG LE ELK WOOOOO!!!! three tags, zero points, first time putting in for anything LE....I put in as a joke!!!! Dad, Wife, and I all drew as a group :grin:


Wow, that's awesome, congrats! Which weapon and unit?


----------



## johnnycake

Groganite said:


> Just got email........OMG LE ELK WOOOOO!!!! three tags, zero points, first time putting in for anything LE....I put in as a joke!!!! Dad, Wife, and I all drew as a group :grin:


You officially suck.

Congrats you lucky piece of bovine excrement


----------



## Lonetree

johnnycake said:


> But here's to hoping on the antlerless points I'll be buying;!


I was thinking the same thing for a minute, just a minute. Not going to do it this year, or next. My kids will be old enough to hunt in a few years, and I already feel sorry for them.

I have money that says we won't be seeing many anterless tags offered, or drawn.


----------



## Groganite

johnnycake said:


> You officially suck.
> 
> Congrats you lucky piece of bovine excrement


lol LE Archery Central Mtns,Manti

seriously put in as a joke.. I was only doing it for the points. None of us had any points and it was my wifes first time putting in for any hunt.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Lonetree said:


> Unsuccessful across the board. When you have more antelope points than some OIL points, you know you live in the wrong state, one of the most mismanaged states.
> 
> In a few short years it won't matter for me anyway I guess, I won't be a resident here, and I sure as hell won't be trying for nonresident tags here.
> 
> I guess I could put in for one of those new SITLA CWMU tags, those should be some premium tags........
> 
> Touring Oregon in July, and taking suggestions for other states. I have all Fall now to check out Wyoming and Colorado. But like I said, I'm open to suggestions.


Umm. Alaska. Idaho, Joe Montaina , etc

Anything, but Wyoming if you are going to hunt in for the same hunts that I do.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleyboy22

A whole lotta nada! I got totally skunked. No bison, no LE deer, and no general season deer. At least there is always the elk hunt!!!


----------



## Clarq

As expected, nothing here. At least it's official now.

Just got off the phone with my cousin, though, and he drew the late rifle elk tag on the Book Cliffs. Hopefully I can free up my schedule and tag along.


----------



## 2full

Unsuccessful for my LE elk hunt. I was right there for archery...........
I got my lifetime deer tag. 
My daughter got her muzzle deer tag with no points. 
So we will have some fun.


----------



## al3xand3rdgr8

2full said:


> Unsuccessful for my LE elk hunt. I was right there for archery...........
> I got my lifetime deer tag.
> My daughter got her muzzle deer tag with no points.
> So we will have some fun.


 If it was a le book cliffs tag I'm sorry but i stole that from you.(with 2 points) i know i suck.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Umm. Alaska. Idaho, Joe Montaina , etc
> 
> Anything, but Wyoming if you are going to hunt in for the same hunts that I do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like he is stuck considering Idaho or Montana then. Alaska is all full, can't take anymore hunters.

Oh boy, looks like the antlerless sky is falling! Since we've already seen permit recommendations I'm not sure why you used such foreboding language there Lonetree. But hey, it'll probably squeeze a few more pages into this thread


----------



## Longgun

I drew!











































































Nothing...













































zip


























nada...




























I suck...............









































that is all............























































































oh wait....... did I mention 














































I received my Un-Notices, all three of them yesterday to confirm..









































ok




























that's all for real now, 








































































yall have a nice day...





































































































and fall, hunt'n stuff... 









































































dang Russian bank spies........









































































stupid Lybians....




















































pass the flux capacitor... dial me back to 2011.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

SUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Archery Bull Elk

Hunt: Central Mtns, Manti
Weapon: Archery
Your season date(s): Aug 19 - Sept 15, 2017



Coworker and I both drew! Gonna be a fun year!


----------



## Catherder

Finally got the email. 

Plateau Boulder general deer. That'll work. 

Point collection on buff and LE elk. Oh well. 

A buddy and I have 2 antlerless elk points burning a hole in our pockets, so we probably have that hunt to look forward to too. I'm not sure though. A fall sturgeon trip sounds like a compelling alternative.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Groganite said:


> Just got email........OMG LE ELK WOOOOO!!!! three tags, zero points, first time putting in for anything LE....I put in as a joke!!!! Dad, Wife, and I all drew as a group :grin:


I seriously thought you were joking around when you called me for like the first 10 minutes. I still can't believe you guys got 3 tags, with now points...freaking ridiculous!

Congrats Dustin!


----------



## Catherder

Oh, and good luck to all that drew this year.


----------



## Critter

Yep, I got nada except for my LL Plateau deer tag. 

Come on next years draw. Perhaps I can draw my bison or moose tag before I need a wheelchair.


----------



## Longgun

Congrats to all that drew!


wait congrats to all -but --- that guy Groganite - ZERO POINTS!!?? 

~kidding~ ... have a good time you lucky sucker! lol


----------



## cdbright

bad email night !!!


----------



## CPAjeff

Lonetree said:


> I have money that says we won't be seeing many anterless tags offered, or drawn.


How much money are you willing to bet? What do you consider "many" - 1000, 2000, 3000?

Like JC pointed out, with the recommended tag numbers already in the book and with the application period opening later this week - I'm going out on a limb by saying lots tags will be available and those available tags will drawn.


----------



## grizzly

I refused to believe it until I got the email. My wife drew Desert Bighorn with only 12 points. Gonna be a fun summer dreaming about this one.


----------



## brisket

grizzly said:


> I refused to believe it until I got the email. My wife drew Desert Bighorn with only 12 points. Gonna be a fun summer dreaming about this one.


Awesome. Which unit?


----------



## johnnycake

grizzly said:


> I refused to believe it until I got the email. My wife drew Desert Bighorn with only 12 points. Gonna be a fun summer dreaming about this one.


That is awesome!


----------



## grizzly

brisket said:


> Awesome. Which unit?


Henry Mountains. She wants to backpack hunt for sheep so it should be awesome. I'll post pics.


----------



## brisket

grizzly said:


> Henry Mountains. She wants to backpack hunt for sheep so it should be awesome. I'll post pics.


Nice! I was wondering if we'd be running into you, but we don't have plans to hunt the Henry's. Good luck, desert sheep hunting is awesome.


----------



## Longgun

Grizzly- Congrats to the Mrs, Grizz! ... course you know that by posting this info on the uwn, you have thereby sworn to provide weekly, daily annnnnd sometimes hourly (when applicable) reports of this little adventure right? 8)

Backpack Hunting Sheep- how VERY cool!


----------



## Longgun

cdbright said:


> bad email night !!!


I feel your pain brother- received my official UN's last night too.


----------



## johnnycake

grizzly said:


> Henry Mountains. She wants to backpack hunt for sheep so it should be awesome. I'll post pics.


I cannot wait to see your report!

(boom ToTP)


----------



## snw_brdr10

My two brothers and I drew Wasatch West Archery Deer. The youngest of the brothers also drew his Manti Muzzy Elk Tag. Non-Resident brother drew Wasatch East Any Weapon. Gonna be a fun year already. Now trying to decide if I want to burn my antelope points in Wyoming...


----------



## Critter

Well, it might not be my tag but I do get to go hang out down in the Henry Mountains the first of November again. 

A good friend called and said that his wife drew a either sex bison tag. The big deal about it was that she didn't have that many points and just put in thinking that she would just get a point.


----------



## .45

Critter said:


> Don't feel lonely, if it wasn't for my lifetime license I wouldn't be hunting Utah either. Perhaps it is the lifetime license curse but I have a real hard time drawing in Utah.
> 
> I could go into a tag pool of 99 tags with 100 hunters putting in for them and be the one that doesn't draw.
> 
> *I still haven't figured out how I drew my Book Cliff elk tag years ago*.


Probably because when you drew, and I drew, not too many people knew anything about the Books and there was not as many elk hunters as there is now. Now the BLM wants to map it out for tourism, so much for being a pristine country like when I shot my elk there.


----------



## utahbigbull

snw_brdr10 said:


> My two brothers and I drew Wasatch West Archery Deer. The youngest of the brothers also drew his Manti Muzzy Elk Tag. Non-Resident brother drew Wasatch East Any Weapon. Gonna be a fun year already. Now trying to decide if I want to burn my antelope points in Wyoming...


That was my plan till we found out my boy drew his tag. I have 6 points for Wyoming speed goat I was going to cash in this season. Wife's put the hammer down on that one. Wyoming is gonna have to wait until 2018. Oh well, might run into ya on the Manti's. Good luck to and your brothers!!


----------



## nocturnalenemy

Elk801 said:


> If anyone put in for Early Rifle, Central Manti, my buddy will be returning his and his wifes tags so there is a little hope left for those who put in for that unit.


Hoping my brother gets one of these! Then I can turn mine back in and try for premium next year.


----------



## CPAjeff

I sure hope someone turns in their Antelope Island deer or sheep tag, I mean, either of those two are _not really that great_ of a tag...

On a more serious note, I always feel bad for those people that have some event in life that prohibits them from using a tag that they may have waited two decades for.


----------



## KineKilla

Elk801 said:


> If anyone put in for Early Rifle, Central Manti, my buddy will be returning his and his wifes tags so there is a little hope left for those who put in for that unit.


Oooh, I hope they pick me! If not, I just submitted our Antlerless apps this morning (slim chance with the heavy tag cuts they implemented) and have already drawn GS Deer for this year down there.


----------



## Critter

I'd be happy if someone turned their Book Cliff bison tag back in. 

That is if I was the next in line for it.


----------



## johnnycake

Dibs on any returned moose, sheep, goat, or Henry's deer tags


----------



## johnnycake

Sweet victory to climb the summit once again


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Sweet victory to climb the summit once again


And perhaps the last time for this thread.

Interest in it is almost gone.

Sad we were so close.


----------



## RandomElk16

I am still in shock that I didn't draw my very-uncoveted archery 1st choice, but got my muzzleloader 3rd choice in the same unit...

Aside from that.. My dad also drew the Henry Mountains again, after having to turn it in last year do to an emergency. So, very happy for him and will enjoy that hunt!!!


----------



## Springville Shooter

Who wants to make a wager on the date that their tag will show up in the mail? Just make a prediction and post up the results. Johnny will let the winner have top-of- page for a week.

PS I'm working in 044 and just seen two whoppers for you Critter. ----SS


----------



## Critter

Springville Shooter said:


> Who wants to make a wager on the date that their tag will show up in the mail? Just make a prediction and post up the results. Johnny will let the winner have top-of- page for a week.
> 
> PS I'm working in 044 and just seen two whoppers for you Critter. ----SS


Coool, I saw a couple the other morning that are going to be real nice bucks. The only problem is that they live down in the river bottoms on private land.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Not on a road crew. Working a telecom project near Dotsero.----SS


----------



## Critter

Some of the biggest bucks in Colorado used to call that area just to the south of where you are home. 

Up on top is a large flat area for them to winter in, the shed hunters still crawl through the sage brush every year up there. 

I shot my first Colorado elk up just above that big basin 30 years ago.


----------



## hazmat

When can we expect a credit card hit for the antlerless draw it should be any day now. Ha


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> And perhaps the last time for this thread.
> 
> Interest in it is almost gone.
> 
> Sad we were so close.


Don't be a quitter! We've got this.


----------



## .45

What are we after ?


----------



## Christine

I'm working on deciding which antlerless hunts to apply for now.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Don't be a quitter! We've got this.


No quitter we need to carry this thread on to at least 1000 replies.

We have to go for the record.


----------



## .45

Top of page?


----------



## 3arabians

My antlerless app is in. I bought points for all species.

Did you get that Johnnycake??!!

Points only....for all species.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

.45 said:


> Top of page?


We were both too slow to get Top


----------



## johnnycake

Springville Shooter said:


> Who wants to make a wager on the date that their tag will show up in the mail? Just make a prediction and post up the results. Johnny will let the winner have top-of- page for a week.
> 
> PS I'm working in 044 and just seen two whoppers for you Critter. ----SS


Well look who's writing checks they can't cash?!

A WHOLE WEEK?!

3arabians, points you say? Sounds exactly like what somebody who applied with max cow moose points would say...

I'm so excited to have applied for all my antlerless points today! Do you think I'll draw the points?!


----------



## Springville Shooter

Like you're the only Johnny in the world.......sheesh, lawyers.------SS


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Well look who's writing checks they can't cash?!
> 
> A WHOLE WEEK?!
> 
> 3arabians, points you say? Sounds exactly like what somebody who applied with max cow moose points would say...
> 
> I'm so excited to have applied for all my antlerless points today! Do you think I'll draw the points?!


Ya....uh....you know??....uh...time...and other hunts scheduled.......uh.....honey do's, work, and such......wouldnt be wise to apply so just a point for me this year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Ya....uh....you know??....uh...time...and other hunts scheduled.......uh.....honey do's, work, and such......wouldnt be wise to apply so just a point for me this year.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


*you forgot that your favorite cow elk hunt doesn't exist anymore*

I'm always watching, from the bottom....


----------



## johnnycake

Even the ROCK Bottom...


----------



## johnnycake

...all the way TO THE TOP!


----------



## Springville Shooter

And you don't even have to use this trick like Goob does.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
IMPRESSIVE!--------SS


----------



## Clarq

johnnycake said:


> ...all the way TO THE TOP!


You do know it's cheating to submit 2 replies just to put yourself at the top of the page, right? That takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

johnnycake said:


> Even the ROCK Bottom...


Can you smelllllllllll, what The Rock is cooking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Clarq said:


> You do know it's cheating to submit 2 replies just to put yourself at the top of the page, right? That takes all the fun out of it.


You know that they don't call lawyers "shyster's" for nothing.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Critter said:


> You know that they don't call lawyers "shyster's" for nothing.


I thought lawyers were also called burbot and ling

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Got my applications in today as well - points only for deer and moose, hunt choices for antelope and elk! I can already smell the aroma from elk heart fajitas! 

I learned something from Karl, the fountain of all bullchit... I mean knowledge.... I am taking a 50 BMG on my hunt this year. Not only will it kill the elk, it might trigger an earthquake. -8/-


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> No quitter we need to carry this thread on to at least 1000 replies.
> 
> We have to go for the record.


Record, you say? We're almost 600 posts beyond any other thread in the Big Game forum for replies. Does one of the other forums have one higher?


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> You do know it's cheating to submit 2 replies just to put yourself at the top of the page, right? That takes all the fun out of it.


I prefer to call it, winning


----------



## johnnycake

by whatever means...


----------



## Critter

This thread has the most post by a long ways out of any on the forum here. But if we can hang out for a while longer we'll take over the number of views.

Right now in the big game section there are only 2 ahead of it.

Johnny must of been sleeping for me to sneak in and get top of the page from him.

But I noticed that he got a post in a minute too late.


----------



## johnnycake

... necessary

Ouch Critter, well played


----------



## CPAjeff

I think this thread has the potential to go to the #2 spot, but the #1 spot might be out of reach.


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> ... necessary
> 
> Ouch Critter, well played


I could feel you lurking just waiting to spring into that top of the page.



CPAjeff said:


> I think this thread has the potential to go to the #2 spot, but the #1 spot might be out of reach.


It could make it to #1 but it wouldn't last with the #1 thread being a sticky. This thread will slowly fade out except for in the statistics.


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> I think this thread has the potential to go to the #2 spot, but the #1 spot might be out of reach.


How dare you?!


----------



## bowgy

I had frosted mini wheat's for breakfast this morning.


----------



## Vanilla

bowgy said:


> I had frosted mini wheat's for breakfast this morning.


Well I'll be...so did I! Does this mean I'm going to get 3 LE elk tags over the next 7 years too?


----------



## jebuwh

We're going number one. If you ain't first, you're last.

Anyone else hunting Ogden unit for deer this year?


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Well I'll be...so did I! Does this mean I'm going to get 3 LE elk tags over the next 7 years too?


...frosted...mini...wheats.

Got it. Now I know the secrets!


----------



## cdbright

still no CC hit hahahaahahahahaha


----------



## johnnycake

boom baby

My CC got hit on antlerless yesterday! Looks like points all around!


----------



## Critter

CC hits are long gone, now we just have to hope for a phone call saying that someone turned in a tag


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> boom baby


And here I thought that you were actually doing something productive like working.

I'm starting to think that 90,000 of the views on this thread is Johnny looking to get in his top of the page.

Now I have to go mow my lawn so I can watch for the next 7 or so post to see if I can beat him to it again


----------



## CPAjeff

bowgy said:


> I had frosted mini wheat's for breakfast this morning.


What brand and % of milk? My luck at drawing future LE tags hangs in the balance.


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> What brand and % of milk? My luck at drawing future LE tags hangs in the balance.


Good point Jeff. Also, do we add the milk to the cereal, or do we add the cereal to the milk? Approximate ratio of milk to cereal? Classic frosted, strawberry frosted, or (Cthulhu forbid) plain?! Lactose free milk, organic, cheap-o? Do you prefer the Kuiu Alpine pattern for the bowl and spoon, or do you have something else? Do you wash them with a non-scented or cow-in-heat dish detergent?


----------



## willfish4food

Adding cereal to milk?!? Unless your going back for seconds, that's just crazy talk!!!!


----------



## johnnycake

willfish4food said:


> Adding cereal to milk?!? Unless your going back for seconds, that's just crazy talk!!!!


If it lets you draw 3 LE elk tags in a handful of years, who cares?!


----------



## willfish4food

johnnycake said:


> If it lets you draw 3 LE elk tags in a handful of years, who cares?!


This is the difference between the truly dedicated hunters an the rest of us. Throwing caution to the wind and doing whatever it takes to get where you need to be.

Maybe I'll get there one day. At least now I know some of the things I need to do. Still, pouring cereal into milk is one thing, but I don't know if I'll ever be able to wear a flat brim.


----------



## Critter

It you could draw those kinds of tags with milk I wonder what beer on the cereal would do for you.


----------



## johnnycake

willfish4food said:


> This is the difference between the truly dedicated hunters an the rest of us. Throwing caution to the wind and doing whatever it takes to get where you need to be.
> 
> Maybe I'll get there one day. At least now I know some of the things I need to do. Still, pouring cereal into milk is one thing, but I don't know if I'll ever be able to wear a flat brim.


Remember, the flattie ONLY works if you are wearing the latest and greatest ultra-light **ck-smasher skinny jeans.


----------



## johnnycake

This is what separates the men from the boys


----------



## hunting777

I you really want to bring up a bunch more replies, why don't you bring up long range shooting and how ethical it is vs. archery in this thread!:rotfl:


-O|o-:boink::frusty::deadhorse:


----------



## Idratherbehunting

johnnycake said:


> Remember, the flattie ONLY works if you are wearing the latest and greatest ultra-light **ck-smasher skinny jeans.





johnnycake said:


> This is what separates the men from the boys


The men don't wear the skinny jeans?


----------



## johnnycake

Idratherbehunting said:


> The men don't wear the skinny jeans?


-BaHa!-

but if the boys be drawing the tags....


----------



## Idratherbehunting

johnnycake said:


> -BaHa!-
> 
> but if the boys be drawing the tags....


That may be the case, but with skinny jeans, can they walk around enough to do any hunting?

Which reminds me of one of a joke.

What do cheap hotels and skinny jeans have in common? Neither have a ballroom.


----------



## bowgy

CPAjeff said:


> What brand and % of milk? My luck at drawing future LE tags hangs in the balance.


Kellogs, 1% milk, and no skinny jeans, (heck I couldn't pull them past my calves even if I wanted to wear them) and definitely no flat brimmed hats.

Oh and somehow my tithing check ends up in the DWR application envelope during that month:shock:


----------



## bowgy

Only 6 more pages to go for 100


----------



## CPAjeff

bowgy said:


> Kellogs, 1% milk, and no skinny jeans, (heck I couldn't pull them past my calves even if I wanted to wear them) and definitely no flat brimmed hats.
> 
> Oh and somehow my tithing check ends up in the DWR application envelope during that month:shock:


Kellogs + 1% Milk - Skinny Jeans - Flat Brimmed Hats - Jesus + Bribery = Bowgy's formula for success

:_O=:

Thanks man!


----------



## bowgy

johnnycake said:


> Good point Jeff. Also, do we add the milk to the cereal, or do we add the cereal to the milk? Approximate ratio of milk to cereal?yes, lots of milk to choke them down Classic frosted, strawberry frosted, or (Cthulhu forbid) plain?! classic Lactose free milk, organic, cheap-o? walmart brand Do you prefer the Kuiu Alpine pattern for the bowl and spoon, paper bowl or do you have something else? Do you wash them with a non-scented or cow-in-heat dish detergent?have to ask my wife, I think it's great value dishwasher detergent, (spoon only, bowl gets chucked.


I'm giving away too much info.


----------



## johnnycake

bowgy said:


> I'm giving away too much info.


but can we trust this info?

I smelled a red herring as soon as I saw your claim about no flatties.


----------



## johnnycake

Tick...tick....tick

95 down, 5 to go!


----------



## bowgy

johnnycake said:


> but can we trust this info?
> 
> I smelled a red herring as soon as I saw your claim about no flatties.


Why yes... yes you can.


----------



## CPAjeff

Can you imagine the poor mods if someone reported this thread as inappropriate - they would have to read or reread all 943 posts. I mean 903 after they deduct johnnycake's TOTP theatrics.


----------



## sawsman

CPAjeff said:


> Can you imagine the poor mods if someone reported this thread as inappropriate - they would have to read or reread all 943 posts. I mean 903 after they deduct johnnycake's TOTP theatrics.


Yep, that could potentially cut way back on *goobs* recipe posting time. Dang.. not good.


----------



## Clarq

So...............

When can we expect Nevada CC hits to start?

Serious question, btw. There's a chance I could get hit for $1200 (well, technically I could get hit for $3600 if I draw desert bighorn, california bighorn, and mountain goat in the same year), and I need to be sure I have enough money on my card. I'm guessing June 6.


----------



## Clarq

And how about Montana hits, while we're at it? I could see $1250 from them...


----------



## Critter

Colorado is drawing the pronghorn tags and deer refunds are in the mail. 

Then we need to start talking about Wyoming. Applicants have until next Wednesday to get their application in and then their draw.


----------



## Clarq

Yup, just got my Colorado deer refund check yesterday. I'm still angry about the fact that I have to send them a significant amount of my money for weeks/months at a time just to buy a point (I can understand it if I'm applying for a tag, but for a point, really???). The deer app is inconvenient, but the sheep app is a b!+$% for a college student to have to put up. There's no way I can apply for goat and moose on top of that, although I wish I could.

I'm still debating my Wyoming app, actually. I had fully intended to do it, but I wonder if I will have the time this year. If only I had a crystal ball for the Nevada and Montana draws (though I essentially know what will happen there) and the Utah antlerless draw. I applied for some new doe hunts and don't have a clue what to expect. I'm hoping for 2 tags but could easily strike out as well.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## 2full

Back to the cereal and milk thing.......
Dang, I will never draw, I am lactose intolerant. 
And I won't wear flat brim or wear skinny jeans. Even with my chicken legs 
I guess I will stick with deer :-(


----------



## jebuwh

Critter said:


> Colorado is drawing the pronghorn tags and deer refunds are in the mail.
> 
> Then we need to start talking about Wyoming. Applicants have until next Wednesday to get their application in and then their draw.


Wyo deadline is Wednesday? Maybe I should throw in a couple antelope apps for my dad and I. Hmm.


----------



## Vanilla

I'm still licking my wounds from the Utah draw and now I have to decide on Wyoming? 






That's crap. I'm not emotionally stable right now!


----------



## kodoz

Vanilla said:


> I'm still licking my wounds from the Utah draw and now I have to decide on Wyoming?
> 
> That's crap. I'm not emotionally stable right now!


Why? I was thinking the WY antlerless might be a good consolation hunt.


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Can you imagine the poor mods if someone reported this thread as inappropriate - they would have to read or reread all 943 posts. I mean 903 after they deduct johnnycake's TOTP theatrics.


So what you meant to say is...


----------



## Jonwo

Didn't draw anything in Utah or Nevada. Hunting buddy drew a PIW deer tag for Nevada so that is going to be fun hope I can tag along sometime.


----------



## Vanilla

kodoz said:


> Why? I was thinking the WY antlerless might be a good consolation hunt.


Why do you have to go and make such a logical and wise comment? I just want to have a pity party!


----------



## jebuwh

We haven't hit 1000 yet? Come on now. What are we doing?


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Why do you have to go and make such a logical and wise comment? I just want to have a pity party!


With Wyoming's winter, antlerless tags were severely reduced in many areas. So you might not get a tag there anyway. The pity party may now proceed


----------



## Critter

Clarq said:


> Yup, just got my Colorado deer refund check yesterday. I'm still angry about the fact that I have to send them a significant amount of my money for weeks/months at a time just to buy a point (I can understand it if I'm applying for a tag, but for a point, really???). The deer app is inconvenient, but the sheep app is a b!+$% for a college student to have to put up. There's no way I can apply for goat and moose on top of that, although I wish I could.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


In a way I wished that Utah would require prepay of both points and tags, it would week out a lot of people that put in as a "what if"

Back when they required to pay before the draw I had to limit myself to the number of tags that I put in for, and I knew that writing a check to the Utah DOW for $3000+ would of hurt even if I would of got the majority of it back a few months later.

Now with the system that Utah has I can put in for every animal that I would like to hunt and only pay $10 for each one and then worry about paying for the tag if I draw it. I know that in the non resident pool that there a a lot and I mean a lot of people doing just that which decreases my odds of drawing a tag. Perhaps not by much but some. I know that even now that I couldn't afford to put in for all the animals that I do if I had to pay up front and would limit myself to one or two.

By the way the Colorado back door is open for antelope applications if you applied.


----------



## Critter

As for Wyoming anterless I think that about everyone that wants to hunt will still be able to hunt them but don't look for any leftover tags this year and if there are any they will be in very undesirable units.


----------



## Critter

Just to move this thread along. 

Bottom of the Page


----------



## Critter

And just for Johnny. 

Top of the page


----------



## Clarq

Critter said:


> In a way I wished that Utah would require prepay of both points and tags, it would week out a lot of people that put in as a "what if"
> 
> Back when they required to pay before the draw I had to limit myself to the number of tags that I put in for, and I knew that writing a check to the Utah DOW for $3000+ would of hurt even if I would of got the majority of it back a few months later.
> 
> Now with the system that Utah has I can put in for every animal that I would like to hunt and only pay $10 for each one and then worry about paying for the tag if I draw it. I know that in the non resident pool that there a a lot and I mean a lot of people doing just that which decreases my odds of drawing a tag. Perhaps not by much but some. I know that even now that I couldn't afford to put in for all the animals that I do if I had to pay up front and would limit myself to one or two.
> 
> By the way the Colorado back door is open for antelope applications if you applied.


Yep, part of the reason I apply for sheep in CO is because I know the only people who do are serious (you have to front $2,000+ dollars AND submit a mail application). It helps the odds. There's definitely some good and bad that comes with the system.

But jeez... I would like to be able to build points now so I can draw when I have some money and time. I'm glad I can do that in some states. For others, I'll have to get to the point where I have money and time and then wait 20+ more years to draw. Not sure I'll live long enough to manage that.

I didn't apply for CO antelope. I spent more applying for both sheep and deer than I probably should have. Maybe in a year or two.


----------



## Clarq

> It was the best of times, it was the worst of times...


_- Charles Dickens, referring to the draw results season_


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> And just for Johnny.
> 
> Top of the page


Respect.


----------



## Critter

Critter said:


> And just for Johnny.
> 
> Top of the page





johnnycake said:


> Respect.


I bow to the Top Of The Page holder in this thread :hail::hail:

Wait until Goob gets back and sees what he has been missing.

One thing that I am surprised that Utah hasn't done yet is to close the loophole where you can purchase just one hunting license for the draw and use it for two years if done properly.

I guess that they haven't looked to see how much revenue that they might be loosing by doing it the way that they are now.

On the points purchase it would be nice if all you had to do is to pay the application fee and the price for the point in Colorado but they want that money up front. I guess less problems that way in the draw and it does weed out a lot of people that might just be purchasing points.


----------



## 2full

Bottom of the page is usually my spot.


----------



## Vanilla

2full said:


> Bottom of the page is usually my spot.


Not with that post, it's not!


----------



## Vanilla

But it would be cool if it was.


----------



## Vanilla

But it is not.


----------



## johnnycake

This is how you bottom


----------



## johnnycake

And this is how you top


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> This is how you bottom


I was leaving that last spot for 2full. You are reminding me of Kobe Bryant in his final NBA game right now. If you look only at the point total, it was impressive. But if you actually watched the game, you were embarrassed for everyone involved. Let the guy have his bottom of the page!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Wyoming draw is coming. Which will hit first Utah antler less or Wyoming deer and antelope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Wyoming should be done first. Last year I had my refund back by 6/22 and according to the Utah DOW the anterless draw isn't even going to happen until 7/6.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I was leaving that last spot for 2full. You are reminding me of Kobe Bryant in his final NBA game right now. If you look only at the point total, it was impressive. But if you actually watched the game, you were embarrassed for everyone involved. Let the guy have his bottom of the page!


Yes, I sports. That was a real hat trick on the 9th hole where that one guy dunked some serious field goals in the final inning.


----------



## Vanilla

You shut your mouth when you talk to me!


----------



## johnnycake

Frigging lawyers!!!


----------



## 2full

Now I can't even get the bottom of the page ........
Been up to the cabin. The elk keep pulling the trail cam off the tree on the north side. :sad:
But, it is cool to have them in there.......until they bring the sheep in. Then we won't see them for quite a while. All cows, no bulls this year. 
I used to take the grandkids for 4 wheeler rides. Now they take me. If I'm lucky. :grin:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

What is black and white and red all over?

A newspaper


----------



## willfish4food

MuscleWhitefish said:


> What is black and white and red all over?
> 
> A newspaper


That joke was always lost on me when I was a kid. I was kind of slow!


----------



## willfish4food

Can I get a top?

Hmm. Top on page 99. It's a top but seems kind of hollow.


----------



## johnnycake

Patience....this thread will burst out of the crypt once again in a couple weeks as the antlerless draw comes to a close and the cc hits approach ever nearer


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

willfish4food said:


> Can I get a top?
> 
> Hmm. Top on page 99. It's a top but seems kind of hollow.


You can have the top.

I want the Power Bottom.


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I want the Power Bottom.


So granted. The power is all yours.


----------



## 2full

The big test is not who gets the top of the page post. 

But, who will get the LAST post..........>>O


----------



## Critter

The last post would be a very powerful power play.


----------



## johnnycake

I don't know... It could be pretty easy to get the last post...


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> I don't know... It could be pretty easy to get the last post...


Are you sure?

Or are you going to bribe a moderator to close it?


----------



## Critter

But the question is who is going to get post 1000?


----------



## Critter

We're getting closer


----------



## Critter

Top of the page to ya.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I missed the opportunity for the power bottom. I need to change my settings to restore to default, so I can obtain power bottom status 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

I respect this.


----------



## hazmat

Just about there


----------



## utahbigbull

995

Almost


----------



## utahbigbull

996

There


----------



## utahbigbull

997

Getting


----------



## utahbigbull

998

Closer....


----------



## utahbigbull

999

Last one...


----------



## utahbigbull

1,000!!!!

*()*-/|\\-*OOO*:-|O|-:*-band-*OOO°)OO-~|--*|*-:cheer2::humble:eace:


----------



## goofy elk

OK,,,,,,,,1001

The big question?
Whens it going to end.............


----------



## ridgetop

goofy elk said:


> OK,,,,,,,,1001


Darn you Goofy!


----------



## cdbright

i think she is about out of gas


----------



## 3arabians

Don't stop when you are tired.

Stop when you are DONE!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## utahbigbull

goofy elk said:


> OK,,,,,,,,1001
> 
> The big question?
> Whens it going to end.............


 Well, that magical number has been hit now goofy so we can kick back and bask in the accomplishment then sit back and let it roll for at least 1 to 999 more posts.

This thread hit the target, now however much further beyond it can go is a bonus.


----------



## Vanilla

I can't believe Johnny let the bench mark pages go by without claiming the top. I lost all faith in him.


----------



## Critter

I think that they went past him so fast that he didn't have time to react. 

Either that or he is knitting a sweater for that new pup that he ordered.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I can't believe Johnny let the bench mark pages go by without claiming the top. I lost all faith in him.


I blame the bastages at US Bank that almost made me have to buy a plane ticket to Seattle departing/returning same day (either today or tomorrow) because they wouldn't do a wire transfer without me physically at a branch, nor would they send the title company a cashier's check for the amount I need to close without a 7 business day wait. Thank Cthulhu and His merciless, watery hearts that the title company decided to let me use a personal check and are ramming it through to clear so we can keep our closing this Friday! Every day I delay closing costs me ~$600 in lost rents (buying a 4plex), so hopping on a plane to get it done on time would have paid for itself in 1 day.

And worse, because of their ridiculous policies as to what I do with my money, I missed out on stealing that sweet, sweet spot at the top of page 100. And the strangely titillating, painful, but sweet spot bottoming for 99. Or post 1000.

So many lost opportunities. Frigging bankers! **** them all to California!


----------



## weaversamuel76

Interesting so few people post so much about nothing. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

Top?


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

Nope had high hopes

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

weaversamuel76 said:


> Nope had high hopes
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I know man! It's hard huh?

Antlerless hits? Any guesses?

July 3rd is my call.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

That's why Seinfeld show was so popular. 
It was a show about nothing.


----------



## johnnycake

weaversamuel76 said:


> Nope had high hopes
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I WAS IN THE POOL!!!

Put me down for June 30


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> I WAS IN THE POOL!!!


And the mystery unfolds...


----------



## Charina

I don't read much of this thread, but I do keep an eye on the number of views, and whether it will surpass the 134k of the sticky thread at the top. Surprising the legs this thing has had.


----------



## CPAjeff

"NO TAG FOR YOU!!" 

I'll go July 1.


----------



## johnnycake

SERENITY NOW!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

For those wondering how long this thread will last, we haven't even gotten to the airing of grievances! I've got a lot of problems with you people, and now you're going to hear about it! 

This thread does not officially end until johnnycake pins me.


----------



## Critter

I guess that we can start griping about how the draw is done or the draw for the Book Cliffs bison tag that some non resident drew with 2 points when I am sitting on 17. 

I can't wait until he logs on here and starts to ask for help.


----------



## Critter

By the way:

Top of the page


----------



## Charina

Eh, not the top of the page for all views.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> I guess that we can start griping about how the draw is done or the draw for the Book Cliffs bison tag that some non resident drew with 2 points when I am sitting on 17.
> 
> I can't wait until he logs on here and starts to ask for help.


Will he be lucky number 9, 10, or maybe 11??


----------



## Critter

Lets just say that for the vast majority of the members here that are using the default number of post per page it is the top of the page. Perhaps we all need to go to 5 post per page to give more members a chance to get to the top of the page along with more power bottoms. Or we can go to 40 post per page just to make it a rare thing to get top of the page.


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> Will he be lucky number 9, 10, or maybe 11??


I'm on a couple other outdoor forums so I'll be watching for him.

Perhaps I'll even recommend that he should come over here, then we can see which one he is.


----------



## bowgy

Critter said:


> Lets just say that for the vast majority of the members here that are using the default number of post per page it is the top of the page. Perhaps we all need to go to 5 post per page to give more members a chance to get to the top of the page along with more power bottoms. Or we can go to 40 post per page just to make it a rare thing to get top of the page.


Maybe we could put top of page in as a draw like the hunts and you can accumulate points and the top point holders have a better chance at drawing the TOP position.


----------



## willfish4food

bowgy said:


> Maybe we could put top of page in as a draw like the hunts and you can accumulate points and the top point holders have a better chance at drawing the TOP position.


Can this thread be a once in a lifetime point system with other threads being limited entry? And as a nonresident, can I apply for points in all threads, even though doing so will cause me to have HORRIBLE odds to draw because all nonresidents apply for all threads? If so, I like that idea.


----------



## willfish4food

Oh and, LATTER PART OF THE MIDDLE OF THE PAGE!!! Oh yeah!


----------



## johnnycake

This makes me way too happy.


----------



## johnnycake

I might even start to cry


----------



## johnnycake

But now I'm genuinely concerned that Vanilla is once again propositioning me, a married man, on the interwebs. It is 2017...but....


----------



## Vanilla

I'm just glad you finally got TOTP again. You were becoming to be an embarrassment to doctors of jurisprudence everywhere! 

But seriously, this thread is going to CRUSH any other in all metrics. It may go away, but it never will die.


----------



## Critter

Johnny just had too many things on the fire the last few days to really pay any attention to this thread for a while. 

I expect to see him back in all his glory again very shortly.


----------



## johnnycake

Now Critter wants to see my glory?!! Good thing you don't know my stage name, college wasn't cheap and a boy's gotta eat...


----------



## bowgy

TMI Johnny.........TMI


----------



## cdbright

i always tell the wife if she wants something expensive that the only way she can get it is if she start dancing again haahahahaah i find it way more funny than she does:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

johnnycake said:


> But now I'm genuinely concerned that Vanilla is once again propositioning me, a married man, on the interwebs. It is 2017...but....


FYI it is only gay if you like it or make eye contact.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman

Good grief, if you (fellers?) need to get a room, I'll be happy to contribute monetarily to squelch the innuendo banter...8)


----------



## Vanilla

I'm not all that interested in the room, but if you're handing out cash...


----------



## weaversamuel76

Nothing to see here just padding my post count so I ask for honey holes later

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

Oops it happened again

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I'm not all that interested in the room, but if you're handing out cash...


Ahh yes, I see you went to law school too...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

What what's what 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

:O--O--O:

Anyone else excitedly awaiting the Montana sheep draw next week?

There's a 680 ram tag with my name on it...


----------



## Critter

Just waiting on the Wyoming draw right now. 

But then I just put in for my deer tag in Arizona and crossed my fingers to see if I could go hunting coues two years in a row.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I still have to put in for points in the Grand Canyon state a few years away from a coues tag 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

I drew my tag last year with 8 points so I am going into this years draw with 1 loyalty point, but you never know. I don't expect to draw it so this will be the year that I do.


----------



## CPAjeff

Taking drawing a tag out of the equation - if you could have one tag, purchased in the U.S.A, what would it be and why?

I think a John Day River sheep hunt would be an ultimate experience - floating a river, hunting sheep, and catching some fish along the way.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

CPAjeff said:


> Taking drawing a tag out of the equation - if you could have one tag, purchased in the U.S.A, what would it be and why?
> 
> I think a John Day River sheep hunt would be an ultimate experience - floating a river, hunting sheep, and catching some fish along the way.


Not hells canyon ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

CPAjeff said:


> Taking drawing a tag out of the equation - if you could have one tag, purchased in the U.S.A, what would it be and why?


Montana 680 (Missouri breaks) bighorn sheep tag. The scenery is incredible and trophy quality is top notch. Really hoping for a miracle...

Either that or a good desert sheep tag. Same deal there; the places desert bighorns live are amazing. There's just something about bighorns that gets me excited every time I see them. The mastery they have over their environment impresses me the most. Their scarcity also helps me appreciate them even more, I think.

Bottom of page!


----------



## CPAjeff

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Not hells canyon ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, I guess Hells Canyon would be an ok tag too. 

TOTP!!


----------



## Critter

If I could have just one tag in the whole US it would be a stone sheep tag in Alaska. 

But then I would also need a 20 year younger body to go chase them.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> If I could have just one tag in the whole US it would be a stone sheep tag in Alaska.
> 
> But then I would also need a 20 year younger body to go chase them.


Well, as far as I know...the rare Stone sheep crosses into AK, but I don't think AK considers itself to have a stone's sheep population. I know some "Fannin" populations are found scattered along the border with Canada from BC to NWT, but under AK law my understanding is that once that sheep is in the state it would be harvestable under a valid Dall Sheep tag.

Then again, I think there was a recent genetic study on the three thinhorn species in NA, and it concluded that the color variations of the coats were not enough to be considered different species, but rather just different subspecies with some debate as to whether Fannin sheep are a distinct subspecies or just the lightest color phase for Stone Sheep


----------



## Critter

Picky Picky Picky, it is my fantasy hunt


----------



## brisket

Clarq said:


> Either that or a good desert sheep tag. Same deal there; the places desert bighorns live are amazing. There's just something about bighorns that gets me excited every time I see them. The mastery they have over their environment impresses me the most. Their scarcity also helps me appreciate them even more, I think.


Well said, Clarq. That's how I feel now as well. It's already been an awesome adventure this year scouting for desert bighorns. It is indeed a very unique and amazing hunt.


----------



## Vanilla

What does any of this have to do with when the 2018 big game draw credit card hits are going to hit? 

You people need to stay on subject!


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> What does any of this have to do with when the 2018 big game draw credit card hits are going to hit?
> 
> You people need to stay on subject!


You must not have read Lonetree's post about the sky falling with Greg Sheehan's new position - so I'll summarize it for you:

There will be no fish and no big game animals after 2017. There will be a massive die-off and that will render all those points you have accumulated null.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

CPAjeff said:


> There will be no fish and no big game animals after 2017. There will be a massive die-off and that will render all those points you have accumulated null.


This is why we should stop ManBearPig.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

CPAjeff said:


> There will be no fish and no big game animals after 2017. There will be a massive die-off and that will render all those points you have accumulated null.


I have no doubt the DWR will continue to let us buy points on speculation should Lonetree's prophecy come true.


----------



## Critter

I read a article that said that in the next 50 years that there will be no more fish or wildlife due to humans. 

Kinda of heartwarming isn't it?


----------



## Critter

But I'll keep buying points in the hopes that when I turn 120 or so I might have my bison tag.











Could this be the last top of the page in this thread?


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Could this be the last top of the page in this thread?


If you guys go and screw this up before we hit 300 pages....so help me! I will turn this car around right now!


----------



## Critter

OK, has anyone gotten their tag in the mail yet? How long does it usually take? 

With the points that I have now accumulated in the draw I should be able to draw a good tag for pronghorn or a bison tag this coming year. 

But then that is what I said this year.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> I read a article that said that in the next 50 years that there will be no more fish or wildlife due to humans.
> 
> Kinda of heartwarming isn't it?


Was that article in the San Francisco Examiner, the Washington D.C. Gazette, or Deseret News?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

CPAjeff said:


> Was that article in the San Francisco Examiner, the Washington D.C. Gazette, or Deseret News?


One of those isn't like the other

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> OK, has anyone gotten their tag in the mail yet? How long does it usually take?


This is going to sound really bad of me, but I honestly don't remember if my lifetime tag has come yet. You get yours? If it has come, I know exactly where it is as I keep all my tags there. I just don't remember if I've seen it come yet in the mail.


----------



## Critter

As for the article I have no idea of where I read it. I was just scanning the news sites and came across it. It did have some valid points on the ocean fishing but that was about it. 

Vanilla, I haven't gotten it yet. If I remember right they show up around the first of July.


----------



## bowgy

I started a thread last year about my friend drawing Southwest Desert LE Elk and turning it in the day before the hunt started.

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/159458-someone-will-get-lucky-call-soon.html

Well he changed to Pahvant this year and didn't draw.;-)


----------



## Springville Shooter

So I've had it, I'm officially tapping out. I can't take any more tags this year. Whoever wants my luck for the antlerless draw can have it.-------SS


----------



## Critter

I just have to wait for Wyoming and Arizona and then think about if I want a spike tag in Utah. 

I am still on the fence about a archery elk tag in Colorado to go with my ML deer tag.


----------



## Critter

I just had to do it. 

TOTP


----------



## johnnycake

Sorry to disappoint lately. I've been distracted with my new toy.


----------



## Critter

Nice, did you get a Tundra to take it out on the tundra up there in Alaska?


----------



## Vanilla

johnny, your company hiring? I'll be your associate.


----------



## stillhunterman

I hereby withdraw my previous offer of cash for a room... Mr. Cake doesn't need it!





Nice truck by the way.:mrgreen:


----------



## 2full

Nice truck !!!
But I think the black rim craze is BUTT UGLY. 

Just my opinion. 
I must be getting old........


----------



## johnnycake

Lol, thanks guys! It's kind of a funny story where I on a whim decided to go to a dealership and see how much they'd buy my truck for and how much they would drop the price on this 2011 Tundra with 90k miles... Bada Bing Bada Boom. It was a pretty sweet deal and hard to ignore! 

You know Vanilla, if you're good with numbers/econ we are always looking for new talent. The work is complex, steady, and usually pretty family friendly 8-5 M-F. ;-)


----------



## Longgun

nice rig!


----------



## willfish4food

Just a reminder that today is the last day to apply for antlerless if you're so inclined.


----------



## KineKilla

willfish4food said:


> Just a reminder that today is the last day to apply for antlerless if you're so inclined.


My calendar reminded me of this, but I'm already tired of waiting for the results...guess I'm going to have to start applying on the last day instead of the first so the wait is not as long.


----------



## Vanilla

Got my app in yesterday, but applied for hunts I should not draw, so basically just put in for antlerless points. 

It's a hard knocks life, for sure!


----------



## Critter

One fear that I have with waiting until the last day are system crashes and not being able to get a application in. I know that when the system has crashed they have allowed more time but there is always the what if factor.


----------



## middlefork

Thanks for the reminder! Not!
Now how many sleepless nights until they start hitting credit cards?


----------



## snw_brdr10

Just points for me. All of my attention will be on filling my archery buck tag and my brothers manti elk tag.


----------



## Critter

Can you loose sleep over a anterless tag?


----------



## willfish4food

I'm coming from zero points in all applications, so it's really just points for me too. But if by some miracle I do draw, that would be pretty awesome. My best chance is nonres pronghorn.


----------



## middlefork

Critter said:


> Can you loose sleep over a anterless tag?


I thought it was just waiting for the email that kept everyone excited. Does it really matter what kind of tag?
To be honest I couldn't care less. Unless 400 people decide to switch units I would be surprised to not draw.
Anything to get the post count up on this thread.

So how is everybody's draw unit looking so far? :mrgreen: Stuff that dreams are made of?


----------



## Critter

Most of the units that I hunt you can pick up a cow tag over the counter. 

But then I live in Colorado.


----------



## middlefork

I hunt archery elk so most places it is either sex. If it's legal I don't think twice.
Being a dedicated hunter this year I can try for an extra one during three seasons.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> Can you loose sleep over a anterless tag?


Yes, definitely yes!


----------



## Longgun

Critter said:


> Can you loose sleep over a anterless tag?


id say yes because for many its just about the hunt.


----------



## cdbright

so if i archery a cow that means i can NOT take a bull since i did not draw out?


----------



## Clarq

Critter said:


> Can you loose sleep over a anterless tag?


If I had max points for cow moose I would lose plenty of sleep...

I might lose a little anyway. I think I have a shot at drawing doe deer and/or doe antelope, but I applied for new hunts this year, so it's hard to make an informed prediction. I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Critter

OK, I can understand loosing some over a cow moose tag. But a cow elk or doe deer and pronghorn tags? 

Perhaps I have had too many of the elk tags and never have had a doe tag in my life. But when I first started hunting the deer tags were either sex so I guess that I did loose a little bit of sleep as the season approached.


----------



## middlefork

cdbright said:


> so if i archery a cow that means i can NOT take a bull since i did not draw out?


Correct. You can take a cow or bull / spike on most units but if you shoot a cow you are done unless you draw an any weapon antlerless tag in the antlerless drawing.


----------



## Longgun

Critter said:


> OK, I can understand loosing some over a cow moose tag. But a cow elk or doe deer and pronghorn tags?
> 
> Perhaps I have had too many of the elk tags and never have had a doe tag in my life. But when I first started hunting the deer tags were either sex so I guess that I did loose a little bit of sleep as the season approached.


I get ya... you've lost some of the excitement for just the hunt. I share that lack of excitement in deer that you do... zip zero desire to kill a doe deer but wouldnt hesitate at a Cow elk or doe Pronghorn given I draw a tag.


----------



## CPAjeff

The best way to lose sleep over an antlerless tag is when your little hunting buddy, in my case - my son, wakes up at 3 am and asks if it is time to go hunting. This usually happens after he finally fell asleep around midnight because he was too excited to go to bed!!


----------



## Vanilla

I will not be losing sleep or be too anxious on the antlerless draw, but mostly because I know I'm not going to pull a tag this year. If I was on the fence with points for the unit I applied, I would be really anxious. 

Not as anxious as when I'm finally able to cash in my 20 LE elk points (and counting), but anxious nonetheless.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

1099


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

1100 - Whoop Whoop


----------



## Critter

1101

Now everyone just needs to wait for July 6 and the anterless draws

TOP


----------



## KineKilla

I don't lose sleep over any tags until the night in the tent before opening day.

I do stew about it during waking hours every day until the draws are all completed though. I see my freezer stockpile going down and that fills me with a sense of needing to refill it.

Our odds of drawing have never been worse due to lack of points and cuts to tag numbers but I still have hope that some of us in the group will get lucky. Hell, I figured we had a 0 chance of drawing GS Deer tags again this year but we drew 5 of them, so you just never know.


----------



## elkfromabove

cdbright said:


> so if i archery a cow that means i can NOT take a bull since i did not draw out?


It depends on what other elk permits you get, if any. You can buy an OTC archery elk permit that allows you to take any bull on the any bull units, OR a spike bull on the LE elk units OR an antlerless elk on ANY open elk unit. That's permit #1. If you use that tag on a cow, then you cannot shot a bull. It's considered a bull permit and you can only take one bull per year.

However, you can obtain up to 2 additional antlerless elk permits by getting 1 through the antlerless drawing and buying 1 OTC (Antlerless elk-control permit, Private-lands-only permit, Mitigation voucher, CWMU voucher, leftover permit after the antlerless drawing) OR by buying 2 OTC (from the previous list). That's permit #2 and permit #3. If you use one of those tags on your cow, then you still can hunt a bull with permit #1.

In other words, you can still get up to 3 elk permits (1 bull and 2 cows) even if you don't draw any and you can hunt for a bull as long as you don't tag a cow with the OTC General season archery tag. Of course, the additional antlerless permits have some area restrictions, so go to the DWR guidebook or website to figure it all out.

Safe hunting!


----------



## cdbright

elkfromabove said:


> It depends on what other elk permits you get, if any. You can buy an OTC archery elk permit that allows you to take any bull on the any bull units, OR a spike bull on the LE elk units OR an antlerless elk on ANY open elk unit. That's permit #1. If you use that tag on a cow, then you cannot shot a bull. It's considered a bull permit and you can only take one bull per year.
> 
> However, you can obtain up to 2 additional antlerless elk permits by getting 1 through the antlerless drawing and buying 1 OTC (Antlerless elk-control permit, Private-lands-only permit, Mitigation voucher, CWMU voucher, leftover permit after the antlerless drawing) OR by buying 2 OTC (from the previous list). That's permit #2 and permit #3. If you use one of those tags on your cow, then you still can hunt a bull with permit #1.
> 
> In other words, you can still get up to 3 elk permits (1 bull and 2 cows) even if you don't draw any and you can hunt for a bull as long as you don't tag a cow with the OTC General season archery tag. Of course, the additional antlerless permits have some area restrictions, so go to the DWR guidebook or website to figure it all out.
> 
> Safe hunting!


Thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cdbright

well looks like the thread died


----------



## Critter

It can only keep going when there is subject mater. 

We have been off subject and then back on subject. We have done the whole Monty. Perhaps it will peak back up some come a couple of weeks when the anterless charges start.

But we did get it to #2 all time in views and #1 in post from what I have seen. Not too bad when #1 in views is a sticky that will never die.


----------



## johnnycake

Patience, hibernation is not death. Good things come to those who wait. 

Goofy, what does your crystal ball say about antlerless cc hits? Friday July 7th perhaps? June 30th?


----------



## Vanilla

I swear, millennials can't wait 3 minutes before they theink the world has ended. Kids these days...


This thread is not dead. I'd argue that it hasn't even gotten out of diapers yet!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Critter said:


> 1101
> 
> Now everyone just needs to wait for July 6 and the anterless draws
> 
> TOP


Me the son and grandson each put in for a CWMU, went with a different first choice for each of us to give us the best odds. Hoping 1 of us will get a tag so I can tell the ice queen we need a new freezer.....oh heck I just made a funny without even trying.


----------



## Vanilla

Does the ice queen know you refer to her as such?


----------



## Vanilla

Just because...


----------



## Critter

I thought about doing it but I am trying to fight my addiction.-^|^-


----------



## 3arabians

I have just been lying in wait for this thread to explode again once antlerless hits get closer.

"NOTHING IS OVER!! NOTHING!! YOU DON'T JUST TURN IT OFF!!" Jon Rambo 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

3arabians said:


> I have just been lying in wait for this thread to explode again once antlerless hits get closer.
> 
> "NOTHING IS OVER!! NOTHING!! YOU DON'T JUST TURN IT OFF!!" Jon Rambo
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Ya done it all wrong:


----------



## 3arabians

Critter said:


> Ya done it all wrong:


I would give you a thousand likes if I could. I tried for a while but couldn't get it to attach on my phone and was too lazy to fire up the laptop. Well done!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

if this wasn't already the greatest thread in thread history, it certainly is now! 

Rambo, I bet he would make an outstanding long range hunter.


----------



## hunting777

Vanilla said:


> if this wasn't already the greatest thread in thread history, it certainly is now!
> 
> Rambo, I bet he would make an outstanding long range hunter.


Now this is officially the best thread !!! -_O-


----------



## LostLouisianian




----------



## Critter

LostLouisianian said:


>


Great show, I remember when it cam out I was rolling around on the floor of the theater. My ex thought that I was nuts and almost left me right then.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Critter said:


> Great show, I remember when it cam out I was rolling around on the floor of the theater. My ex thought that I was nuts and almost left me right then.


Believe it or not that was my first date with the ice queen. She later told me after we got married that it was pretty dam close to being our last too. She wasn't impressed at that point.


----------



## Vanilla

Just because...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Tomorrow is the day. 

10 AM is the time. 

Wyoming draw results.


----------



## cdbright

Vanilla said:


> Just because...


stop counting the spots to achieve top , its cheating


----------



## bugchuker

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Tomorrow is the day.
> 
> 10 AM is the time.
> 
> Wyoming draw results.


Finally


----------



## johnnycake

cdbright said:


> stop counting the spots to achieve top , its cheating


Nonsense. Show me the rule. There is no cheating, only winning.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

bugchuker said:


> Finally


I know right? It seemed like these past few weeks have been forever long.

I guess the bottom line is that I will be able to schedule my vacation for the year on Friday.


----------



## Vanilla

cdbright said:


> stop counting the spots to achieve top , its cheating


This is complete nonsense! With all due respect and bless your heart, of course.


----------



## kodoz

bugchuker said:


> Finally


And then it's waiting for the UT antlerless draw....


----------



## CPAjeff

This


----------



## CPAjeff

is -


----------



## CPAjeff

Cheating, or what some would call - WINNING!


----------



## Vanilla

I agree with CPAjeff. That is cheating!


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> I agree with CPAjeff. That is cheating!


At some point one must lower their standards to improve their average. Any TOTP is a good TOTP.


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> At some point one must lower their standards to improve their average. Any TOTP is a good TOTP.


It's always good to come out on top


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

This thread is making my computer run slower .lol


----------



## LostLouisianian

2nd place is simply the 1st loser....


----------



## Critter

LostLouisianian said:


> 2nd place is simply the 1st loser....


But don't we all get a trophy? :second::second:


----------



## LostLouisianian

Critter said:


> But don't we all get a trophy? :second::second:


Nope, just those precious little snowflakes get their participation trophies.


----------



## CPAjeff

LostLouisianian said:


> 2nd place is simply the 1st loser....


I'll just put this here -


----------



## Critter

Well here I am last on this page


----------



## Critter

:first::first::first::first::first::first::first:

And here I am first on this page


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

12 minutes, but who is counting?


----------



## TPrawitt91

Antlerless CC hits anyone?


----------



## willfish4food

Less than 10 minutes for the Wyoming draw results.


----------



## kodoz

Waa waaa waaaaa

No WY tag either


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

87 Type 1 - Deer!


----------



## Shunter

No WY pronghorn buck or doe permit for me this year.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Struck out on the WY tags.. I guess points will have to do..


----------



## Critter

I drew, I drew


































































A Refund


----------



## DallanC

How do you interpret the WY results? I tried our 3 apps, it only shows point totals. One of which had a 0 point total for a species I interpret as a drawing? But no actual notes on a tags drawn or not.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

The Wyoming system is not letting me check, the system seems to be overloaded as I keep getting an error screen every time I do the search. I can only assume it is entirely due to this thread. I blame the Russians.

Edit - With a completely unintentional top of the page!


----------



## DallanC

Yea it just crashed.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

I'm not sure on a successful draw but all of mine said unsuccessful and it showed my updated points.


----------



## Vanilla

When I try and search results on my computer, it crashes, but I can access it on my phone. Unsuccessful for pronghorn for me in WY. 

Now I'm really mad at the Russians!


----------



## Critter

I still have a chance in Arizona. 

A slim chance but a chance.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> I'm not sure on a successful draw but all of mine said unsuccessful and it showed my updated points.


None of our results show any information regarding applications, successful, unsuccessful or otherwise. It only shows points.

-DallanC


----------



## RemingtonCountry

DallanC,

When it showed me my points, it let me know I was unsuccessful about half a page above the point totals.. I thought it didn't say anything, I actually had to look really hard to see it!


----------



## JuniorPre 360

Yeah, I was told to come here for the antlerless cc hits?


----------



## Critter

My results for WY were just down from the top under my information before you even get to the PP totals.


----------



## DallanC

I see "Inquiry for the 2017 Hunting Season" then a big ass picture of the elk and the super tag advertisement, below that is "2017 Current Preference Point Totals as of 06/20/2017" followed by personal info.

Edit: Adding screen cap... you guys are seeing more than this apparently? All 3 of our apps look like this. We got charged successfully so I know we got put in for the draw.



-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

I can't solve that issue, but I do like TOTP.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

That's very weird. Mine shows "UNSUCCESSFUL" directly below that advertisement..


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> I see "Inquiry for the 2017 Hunting Season" then a big ass picture of the elk and the super tag advertisement, below that is "2017 Current Preference Point Totals as of 06/20/2017" followed by personal info.
> 
> Edit: Adding screen cap... you guys are seeing more than this apparently? All 3 of our apps look like this. We got charged successfully so I know we got put in for the draw.
> 
> -DallanC


You are deffinatly missing info on your results page.

Here is mine, the large banner add is just to the top where I have my details missing.


----------



## DallanC

Apparently we drew so many tags the server doesn't know how to even display all the information.


-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians

I drew my first wyomimg doe antelope tag!! First antelope tag ever actually.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> I drew my first wyomimg doe antelope tag!! First antelope tag ever actually.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


LUCKY!!

(Said with the Napoleon Dynamite accent.)


----------



## johnnycake

I really wish I had time in the schedule to have fit in a WY speedgoat trip. I LOVE that hunt!


----------



## brisket

4 WY doe pronghorn tags, 2 for me and 2 for my son.

It's been a rediculously lucky year, wouldn't surprise me if I drew cow moose too. Hopefully I can fit it all in and still remain married.


----------



## Vanilla

So I just saw the "Where is this?" thread. It is currently at just shy of 7,000 posts and 167,000+ views. 

Dang, I've got work to do here. Challenge accepted!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

So, 

If you were someone with very little experience bow hunting and due to hunting circumstances having you hunt deer with a rifle during the general elk season, you elect to hunt elk with a bow this year.

Living in the state of Wyoming where crossbows are legal during archery season - 

Would you with a $500 dollar budget

A) Buy a cheaper regular bow to just try it out for the season. 

B) Buy a cheaper cross bow to just try it out for the season.


Asking for a friend


----------



## Vanilla

TOTP...


----------



## Critter

MuscleWhitefish said:


> So,
> 
> If you were someone with very little experience bow hunting and due to hunting circumstances having you hunt deer with a rifle during the general elk season, you elect to hunt elk with a bow this year.
> 
> Living in the state of Wyoming where crossbows are legal during archery season -
> 
> Would you with a $500 dollar budget
> 
> A) Buy a cheaper regular bow to just try it out for the season.
> 
> B) Buy a cheaper cross bow to just try it out for the season.
> 
> Asking for a friend


I would go with a regular bow. Now if I was sitting in a tree stand I just might go with the cross bow. But I like moving around when I am hunting and I don't know if I would want to pack a cross bow around very much.


----------



## bugchuker

MuscleWhitefish said:


> So,
> 
> If you were someone with very little experience bow hunting and due to hunting circumstances having you hunt deer with a rifle during the general elk season, you elect to hunt elk with a bow this year.
> 
> Living in the state of Wyoming where crossbows are legal during archery season -
> 
> Would you with a $500 dollar budget
> 
> A) Buy a cheaper regular bow to just try it out for the season.
> 
> B) Buy a cheaper cross bow to just try it out for the season.
> 
> Asking for a friend


Ive got a crossbow Im going to sell for $350. Its a Barnett Brotherhood, I paid $450 new and have only shot it a couple times. If I cant sell it, Ill let you use it.


----------



## bugchuker

I got 130 type 1 deer tag and a couple doe lope tags in 93


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> So I just saw the "Where is this?" thread. It is currently at just shy of 7,000 posts and 167,000+ views.
> 
> Dang, I've got work to do here. Challenge accepted!


I was looking at that this morning, but patience. That things for 10 years behind it. We'll get there before May 2027


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

bugchuker said:


> Ive got a crossbow Im going to sell for $350. Its a Barnett Brotherhood, I paid $450 new and have only shot it a couple times. If I cant sell it, Ill let you use it.


Let me think about it over the weekend.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> I was looking at that this morning, but patience. That things for 10 years behind it. We'll get there before May 2027


We might get there before May 2018...


----------



## cdbright

do you think at least 80% of the N slope bulls migrate to WY each winter since the snow level pushes them down toward the boarder anyway?


----------



## cdbright

one more .......................


----------



## Vanilla

If you insist!


----------



## Vanilla

I will oblige.


----------



## willfish4food

Drew the October Parker mtn doe pronghorn hunt!

Had zero points so I was fully expecting to just get a point this year. I'm stoked!


----------



## kodoz

0 for 5, if I'm counting the WY antlerless draw. I have really high hopes for drawing a cottontail tag tho.










Leftover tags....are they worth it? I looked at WY's and it seemed like there might be 1-2 areas with a few tags in reasonably good areas (not marked as having difficult access, with >45% harvest success, and more than a handful of tags remaining). Since they're leftovers, have to wonder if there's something wrong with the area that I'm missing?


----------



## LostLouisianian

I drew the Smiths meat aisle tag for December ?


----------



## Vanilla

Mine is not showing yet. I guess that means they will be turning my two antlerless apps into an early season LE elk tag. There is no other reasonable explanation.


----------



## 3arabians

To those that have results. Is this before cc hits? This is crazy!! 

Nothing here yet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine

Mine showed that I drew the 1st season for plateau doe antelope but now it doesn't even show the applications. Such a tease... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

willfish4food said:


> Drew the October Parker mtn doe pronghorn hunt!
> 
> Had zero points so I was fully expecting to just get a point this year. I'm stoked!


When it comes to the antlerless draw, it's great to be a nonresident. Congrats. My dad and I (residents) are in for that same hunt with 2 and 3 points. Not sure what to expect (no results for us yet).


----------



## CPAjeff

No results for my father and I yet either. Ah - I am probably the most impatient person in the world!


----------



## Critter

Patience grasshopper it will come-O,-


----------



## Critter

Top of the day to ya

Not to mention the page.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> Patience grasshopper it will come-O,-


I know, I know ... 

My parents always told me that patience was a virtue, which I am sure it is. However, just before one of my parents lost their patience with me, I would remind them that patience is a virtue - bad mistake!!


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> 4 WY doe pronghorn tags, 2 for me and 2 for my son.
> 
> It's been a rediculously lucky year, wouldn't surprise me if I drew cow moose too. Hopefully I can fit it all in and still remain married.


Add one more doe pronghorn tag for my son, Deseret CWMU. It's good to be a youth, drew with 2 points.


----------



## willfish4food

I was wondering if the release of that information was a mistake so I went back to check again. Sure enough it no longer shows my results for the antlerless hunts. Hope those results were legit though!


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY

I hope they were wrong!


----------



## kodoz

willfish4food said:


> I was wondering if the release of that information was a mistake so I went back to check again. Sure enough it no longer shows my results for the antlerless hunts. Hope those results were legit though!


Pure cruelty. Mine don't show anymore. Fingers crossed for a do-over!


----------



## brisket

kodoz said:


> Pure cruelty. Mine don't show anymore. Fingers crossed for a do-over!


Mine disappeared too.


----------



## Swampy_Dog

Mine are gone too, hope I actually drew out


----------



## Vanilla

My guess is that if your draw history showed that you drew, then you drew and they just pulled the plug as they shouldn't have published that info until cards got hit and payment was made.


----------



## Vanilla

But then again, maybe it is the ultimate troll job?


----------



## Vanilla

And back on top...


----------



## muddydogs

My info showed I didn't draw yesterday morning but by late afternoon yesterday it was gone so maybe there's hope.

What's the big deal with being the first on the page? To the guys that are impressed with being top of the page, do you know that you can change your setting to see more posts per page so there is less page flipping and your top of the page posts are nowhere near the top of the page.


----------



## 3arabians

muddydogs said:


> My info showed I didn't draw yesterday morning but by late afternoon yesterday it was gone so maybe there's hope.
> 
> What's the big deal with being the first on the page? To the guys that are impressed with being top of the page, do you know that you can change your setting to see more posts per page so there is less page flipping and your top of the page posts are nowhere near the top of the page.


WHAT!?!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

muddydogs said:


> What's the big deal with being the first on the page? To the guys that are impressed with being top of the page, do you know that you can change your setting to see more posts per page so there is less page flipping and your top of the page posts are nowhere near the top of the page.


Sacrilege, messing with the top of the page.


----------



## Vanilla

You can also put colored lenses on and say that the sky isn't blue. But alas, the efforts to change the color only did it for you, but didn't change the true nature. 

TOTP doesn't matter, unless I'm there. Then it means everything. It's science.


----------



## 2full

The heck withave the credit card hits. 
I got my cow tag. :mrgreen:


----------



## Christine

Yay!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Hey, a cow elk tag to pair with my panguitch deer tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LostLouisianian

Well I got points ...


----------



## sklobe25

Amex just hit for dad's NR cow and pronghorn.


----------



## middlefork

I'm not going to look!


----------



## brisket

Just got hit for my son's doe pronghorn tag.


----------



## reb8600

Have a $45 pending charge. That would be a two doe Antelope. Hoping for the elk.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Got a cow and a doe tag.


----------



## Clarq

Drew a Parker Mountain doe antelope (2nd season) AND a Plateau, Fremont River Valley doe deer tag. Two great excuses to head back down to Bicknell. 

Good luck, all! I want to see a forum member score a cow moose tag. 3arabians...?


----------



## 3arabians

Clarq said:


> Drew a Parker Mountain doe antelope (2nd season) AND a Plateau, Fremont River Valley doe deer tag. Two great excuses to head back down to Bicknell.
> 
> Good luck, all! I want to see a forum member score a cow moose tag. 3arabians...?


Congrats!!! Shhhh... Johnny will be calling me now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

*RUCrazy*



muddydogs said:


> ...........................
> 
> What's the big deal with being the first on the page? To the guys that are impressed with being top of the page, do you know that you can change your setting to see more posts per page so there is less page flipping and your top of the page posts are nowhere near the top of the page.


Being on the top of the page has the most exposure. Studies show that of the 11,646 members on the UWN like only 53 members ever go to a page in the thread other than the most recent one. Uh...I'm thinking it's about the same ratio for the Moderators.

As far as being able to change the settings so you can get more posts per page, thanks for reminding me I need to get rid of that feature.

Enjoy the UWN, one of the top 17 outdoor forums in northern Utah.

.


----------



## wyogoob

I drew 2 doe antelope tags and a late cow elk tag. I'll prolly starve to death this winter.

.


----------



## percheye

I put in for the the Book Cliffs cow and San Rafael doe antelope. No CC hits. Spike hunt here I come lol.


----------



## backcountry

$50 hit so I scored a cow elk tag. Assuming it was for my first pick which will mean a brilliant, long hunt with my dedicated hunter tags. 2017 is a good year!


----------



## Tbowman25

Got a 50$ pending charge not sure if it's for me or the wife we only put in for cow elk hunts and for a few units so can't wait to find out what we drew..


----------



## deljoshua

I just got a $50 charge so I guess I have a good chance at my first elk ever this year!😀


----------



## trclements

I just got charged. I drew a CWMU cow elk tag and a CWMU doe pronghorn tag.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Going elk hunting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

I am jealous of all of you. Just for the record.


----------



## CPAjeff

I got my elk tag, now I am hoping to see a charge for the antelope!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> You can also put colored lenses on and say that the sky isn't blue. But alas, the efforts to change the color only did it for you, but didn't change the true nature.
> 
> TOTP doesn't matter, unless I'm there. Then it means everything. It's science.


Easy gents, muddy is just lashing out because I disagree with a couple things about Rinella.

Congrats on all the Lucky charges, and 3arabians come on... Would I do that too you?


----------



## RoosterKiller

cc hit for Kamas elk.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Does anyone know how to get hold of Karl, I need to know what size rifle and bullet to use for antlerless elk. I am thinking .50BMG with depleted uranium but that might be on the smallish side according to Karl's last posts.

Anyone know when the notification emails go out. I put in for my son, myself and my grandson and we only got one hit so I have no clue who is the lucky one in our group.

Probably going to use the 7MM-08 and do reloading. Any bullet recommendations? I think I recall people saying Accubond or TSX (something like that I think).


----------



## LostLouisianian

CPAjeff said:


> I got my elk tag, now I am hoping to see a charge for the antelope!


Where did you get picked for elk?


----------



## muddydogs

johnnycake said:


> Easy gents, muddy is just lashing out because I disagree with a couple things about Rinella.
> 
> Congrats on all the Lucky charges, and 3arabians come on... Would I do that too you?


I'm not lashing out and I could careless about you disagreeing with things about Rinella. Heck I don't even know you so why would it matter to me. I was just pointing out that the top of the page posts sure are silly when there no where near the top of the page for guys that don't like page flipping.

Back to the topic. I didn't draw anything antlerless, couldn't even draw antlerless antelope in Wy. Guess all I have is a stinking buck deer tag and a buck Wy antelope tag this year. Who can complain as last year was good to me with 2 elk in the freezer.


----------



## goofy elk

3 early doe permits on Plateau here. 
Break the rifles out August 1st this year!


----------



## copple2

Have a cow moose hit and 2 cow elk hits (one for my daughter)! Should be a fun, tasty fall.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## stillhunterman

My final contribution to this way toooo longgg thread... Cow permit hit for my bud, down in the inferno.-O,-


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY

Any CC hits on Cabelas Visa?


----------



## hunting777

One Cache Cow for our Family. Couldn't be happier!!!!


----------



## nelsonccc

I see two pending $93 charges this morning. Looks like I finally drew a doe deer tag in Utah and my second doe antelope tag in three years. Combined with the archery NV Mule deer tag it looks like it's going to be a busy fall!


----------



## Vanilla

stillhunterman said:


> My final contribution to this way toooo longgg thread...


I doubt that.


----------



## Vanilla

muddydogs said:


> . I was just pointing out that the top of the page posts sure are silly when there no where near the top of the page for guys that don't like page flipping.


Way too much information. What you do with "flipping pages" is your own business! This is a family forum, let's keep it that way, okay?


----------



## johnnycake

Hear hear Vanilla


----------



## johnnycake

The sweet victory is not to be resisted


----------



## Vanilla

Tomorrow afternoon I will be checking out for a couple days. If this page doesn't get to 130+ pages while I'm gone then I will be extremely disappointed in you people.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> Tomorrow afternoon I will be checking out for a couple days. If this page doesn't get to 130+ pages while I'm gone then I will be extremely disappointed in you people.


Don't do it bloodbath

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

never made it


----------



## LostLouisianian

When do they send out the notification emails?


----------



## twinkielk15

I keep checking my account but I think it's another point for me this year....


----------



## CPAjeff

LostLouisianian said:


> When do they send out the notification emails?


As per the DNR, the results should be available by July 6. My guess is that emails will be out by the end of the week.


----------



## LostLouisianian

CPAjeff said:


> As per the DNR, the results should be available by July 6. My guess is that emails will be out by the end of the week.


I just went and checked my application online and nothing on it yet. I was hoping since they did a website update last night it would show up today.


----------



## twinkielk15

I just got my email. Unsuccessful. I think I'm actually a little relieved. Things were starting to look a little bit hectic.


----------



## johnnycake

I got the emails an hour ago. Whew! I was getting nervous that we didn't get the preference points we selected!


----------



## Critter

Now we just have to wait for the tags in the mail

Johnny you are slipping up. TOP


----------



## 3arabians

Struck out over here.....but got some points for next year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Christine

Neither my husband or my hunting buddy drew. 

I guess I'll be hunting a doe pronghorn by myself. 
Ha!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

> Dear CLARQ :
> 
> Thank you for your recent applications for Antlerless. Your results are as follows:
> 
> **************************************************************
> 
> SUCCESSFUL: Antlerless Deer
> 
> Hunt: Plateau, Fremont River Valley
> Weapon: Archery Muzzleloader Shotgun Only
> Your season date(s): Sept 1 - Sept 20, 2017
> 
> **************************************************************
> 
> SUCCESSFUL: Doe Pronghorn
> 
> Hunt: Plateau, Parker Mtn
> Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
> Your season date(s): Oct 7 - Oct 29, 2017
> 
> **************************************************************
> 
> Preference Point Earned: Antlerless Elk
> 
> **************************************************************
> 
> UNSUCCESSFUL: Antlerless Moose
> 
> **************************************************************


It's official!

Everything's working out great. I get to chase a few does this year, I should be good for elk next year, and then the year after that I should be able to draw cow moose in 80 more years.

If anyone else got the Fremont River Valley deer tag, feel free to reach out as the hunt gets closer. I wouldn't mind finding someone to team up or strategize with. I know the area fairly well.


----------



## kodoz

It's official...I'm diving into the leftovers bin for an doe antelope or deer tag in WY. Anybody ever hunt unit 165 in WY for deer? Looks good, and a few tags still left. 

Worst part is, the waiting game started in May and just keeps dragging on. When will it end?!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Hallelujah thank you Jesus. GRANDSON!!!!!! I teared up when I read the email


----------



## backcountry

Anybody understand these systems well enough to understand why the emails and CC hits are so staggered instead of send out as a batch? Seems odd and inefficient.


----------



## RoosterKiller

backcountry said:


> Anybody understand these systems well enough to understand why the emails and CC hits are so staggered instead of send out as a batch? Seems odd and inefficient.


The cc hits are you checking in advance for results. The emails are the official results.


----------



## Catherder

Book Cliffs antlerless elk - successful. 

Alrighty then.


----------



## johnnycake

Congrats LL! I hope he has a blast!


----------



## johnnycake

Critter, how's that for you?


----------



## Critter

I knew that you could do it.


----------



## LostLouisianian

johnnycake said:


> Congrats LL! I hope he has a blast!


Thanks Johnny...you should have seen the look on his face when he read the email yesterday.....if he wasn't reading it on my iphone I would have been videoing it. It was AWESOME !!!!


----------



## LostLouisianian

Anyone ever hunt on Scofield West for antlerless elk? Would love to chat with you on PM if you have.


----------



## Vanilla

Congrats LL!

To the rest of you...you ought to be ashamed of yourselves. 127 pages? That's pathetic.


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> Congrats LL!
> 
> To the rest of you...you ought to be ashamed of yourselves. 127 pages? That's pathetic.


Have we gotten to number 1 in views yet? No? K, it's not not over then!! What else is going on??? Trail cam pics from scouting this year to prepare for the hunts anyone? I'm going tomorrow to check my camera's. Can't wait to share some pics on this thread.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

The bird draw is coming up soon. Any guesses on when those cc hits come through? :mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla

Antlerless emails went out this week. That should have got us 5 pages alone. 

Unsuccessful all around there for me, by the way.


----------



## Clarq

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/177506-emails-out.html

4 pages, actually...


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq said:


> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/177506-emails-out.html
> 
> 4 pages, actually...


Ummmm, I thought it was clear that THIS is the official thread for everything?


----------



## Vanilla

And just because I'm back to reality, I'll do this.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

It appears that we were sabotaged by other members.. All of these new threads could've been talked about on this one..... 

In other news, my entire family struck out on the antlerless tags.. But I did get some news that I drew a Nebraska Mule Deer tag, anyone ever hunted out there?!?!?!


----------



## Critter

I have a friend that has a ranch over in Nebraska and only allows youth hunters onto it to hunt deer. They take some real nice ones off of that ranch but lately the herd numbers have been down. 

I haven't talked to him in a couple of years to see how things are doing.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Got a deer tag in the mail today. Muzzleloader for my daughter.


----------



## Critter

Yep, my tag showed up today also.


----------



## Vanilla

Mine too, the hunt officially begins!!!


----------



## brisket

Bison tag in hand!


----------



## Vanilla

brisket said:


> Bison tag in hand!


Lucky duck! That's my dream tag.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> Lucky duck! That's my dream tag.


Lucky indeed, it's going to be an epic year.


----------



## johnnycake

brisket said:


> Bison tag in hand!


Very jealous!


----------



## johnnycake

brisket said:


> Lucky indeed, it's going to be an epic year.


Jealous enough it is worth a second post


----------



## cdbright

i did not receive any tags in the mail, however i am currently working from my patio at my rental in beautiful HAWAII !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## cdbright

side note, they say there is so much AXIS deer here in HI (Maui island) that you can ask any land owner and he will more than likely let you take 10 deer or so and just leave him a little meet, would be a fun bow hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NO TAGS REQUIRED


----------



## Vanilla

cdbright said:


> side note, they say there is so much AXIS deer here in HI (Maui island) that you can ask any land owner and he will more than likely let you take 10 deer or so and just leave him a little meet, would be a fun bow hunt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> NO TAGS REQUIRED


So...what the heck are you waiting for?!?!?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

^^^^^ I was wondering the same thing..;-)


----------



## kodoz

Isn't it the same with feral pigs? Some guys there will take you on spear hunts for pig.


----------



## Critter

I don't believe it yet but I looked at my CC that I applied with for a December Arizona coues deer hunt and I have a hit on it for $300 which is the fee charged for a non resident deer tag. 

Could I be so lucky to draw that tag 2 years in a row and this year I only had 1 point going into the draw.


----------



## cdbright

Vanilla said:


> So...what the heck are you waiting for?!?!?


i am the best man in this wedding so i kind of have a schedule they keep me on, did a 5 hr charter and chased Marlin one day and tried to go out again this morning before the wedding the all the girls said the last thing i should be doing is dragging the groom 40 miles of shore on his wedding day hahahahaahah


----------



## johnnycake

cdbright said:


> i am the best man in this wedding so i kind of have a schedule they keep me on, did a 5 hr charter and chased Marlin one day and tried to go out again this morning before the wedding the all the girls said the last thing i should be doing is dragging the groom 40 miles of shore on his wedding day hahahahaahah


Women!


----------



## Critter

cdbright said:


> i am the best man in this wedding so i kind of have a schedule they keep me on, did a 5 hr charter and chased Marlin one day and tried to go out again this morning before the wedding the all the girls said the last thing i should be doing is dragging the groom 40 miles of shore on his wedding day hahahahaahah


I remember my ex when we were over there on our honeymoon.

The look on her face when I found out that there were wild boar hunts on the big island. She told me that I didn't have a rifle but I told her that I bet that I could find one if I needed one.

We went sight seeing instead.


----------



## Critter

I did because I could. 


TOP


----------



## elkfromabove

Critter said:


> I remember my ex when we were over there on our honeymoon.
> 
> The look on her face when I found out that there were wild boar hunts on the big island. She told me that I didn't have a rifle but I told her that I bet that I could find one if I needed one.
> 
> We went sight seeing instead.


And that's one reason she's now your ex?


----------



## Critter

elkfromabove said:


> And that's one reason she's now your ex?


Not really, my love of hunting was one thing that she understood.

About the only thing.


----------



## DallanC

I never saw a deer when I was on Maui... what I did see was a crazy amount of pheasants. Oahu is loaded with chickens, Maui is loaded with Pheasants. Saw dozens of big rooster along the road up to the volcano. It was early spring so breeding season was in swing and roosters were fighting each other everywhere we went. Interestingly, they had alot of purple in them compared to birds here in the states.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

I only saw chukar on top of the volcano on Maui. Never did see deer either.


----------



## cdbright

i hiked in about 9 miles last Friday and left my trail cam on North Slope , saw lots of good sign and jumped a couple studly bucks. 

About got carried out by mosquitos :sad::sad:


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Got my antlerless tag in the mail Monday. It is weird that I applied and drew it, before my Wyoming tags have arrived. 

Granted, they might just be waiting until I draw my leftovers to send it all in one big package.


----------



## Critter

Still waiting on the official results for my Arizona draw for my coues hunt. 

I have the charge I just need the to tell me now.

Then I get to wait for that tag in the mail. So far I have all my tags except for that one. My only problem is that Wyoming didn't cooperate with me this year and allow me to draw either my deer or pronghorn tag. But then with the coues hunt this coming December it might be a good thing I didn't draw a Wyoming tag.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Wyo Leftover draw is up. 

2 Type 94-6 Cow/Calf elk tags

No leftover Doe/Fawn antelope tags. 

The Next Thread should be when hunting season is going to start.


----------



## Critter

I still have 1 more tag that needs to show up before I can start thinking about when the season is going to start. 

Also don't forget about the bird permits and draw. We still have swans, cranes, and grouse draws to go.


----------



## Critter

This is another time that I just needed to do it.

TOP


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Also don't forget about the bird permits and draw. We still have swans, cranes, and grouse draws to go.


And 2018 draws. And then there will be 2019...


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> This is another time that I just needed to do it.
> 
> TOP


It's like an addiction. Once you've been on top, you just have to get there again. And again.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> It's like an addiction. Once you've been on top, you just have to get there again. And again.


And when you are so close to it you just have to do it.

It's like trying to leave that last doughnut, it is there waiting for you to scarf it up and you know you want it.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> And when you are so close to it you just have to do it.
> 
> It's like trying to leave that last doughnut, it is there waiting for you to scarf it up and you know you want it.


And you're the only one in the room. Nobody is watching. You've tried to give others a chance to take it, but they didn't. It would be un-American to leave it.


----------



## Critter

And it isn't like making useless post when you are 4 post away from getting there. But if it is just sitting there waiting to be grabbed.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

How


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Do.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I..


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Get..


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

To.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

The.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Top.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

One of those has to be at the top.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

At least I hope


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Am I doing it right?


----------



## CPAjeff

^^^^^ That was impressive!


----------



## Vanilla

Needs to be a bit more organic, in my opinion.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> Needs to be a bit more organic, in my opinion.


Didn't you rig the system like 5-6 pages ago ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Didn't you rig the system like 5-6 pages ago ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no benefit dwelling in the past.


----------



## Vanilla

And.....back on top.


----------



## Critter

It is now official, if you have a portal account with Arizona G&F you can see the results of the fall deer draws. 

I am headed back to unit 36C for a coues buck hunt in late December. 

Now if I would just get my scope dial so that I can start my distance shooting I'd be all set.


----------



## Vanilla

Application period opens soon, which begs the question: 

When will credit cards get hit in 2018?


----------



## Critter

It's alive 

It'll never die


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Application period opens soon, which begs the question:
> 
> When will credit cards get hit in 2018?


You SUCK! I've been plotting for months to resurrect this thread at 12:00am RMST 1/25/2018!


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> Application period opens soon, which begs the question:
> 
> When will credit cards get hit in 2018?


HERO!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> You SUCK! I've been plotting for months to resurrect this thread at 12:00am RMST 1/25/2018!


And I've been plotting for months to beat you to it!

Utah > Alaska


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

I mean really we should be talking about which expo tags hit first. That one isn't near as far off! I mean I wish they were part of the public draw, but don't want to blow up this thread with that right now...


----------



## Vanilla

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> I mean really we should be talking about which expo tags hit first. That one isn't near as far off! I mean I wish they were part of the public draw, but don't want to blow up this thread with that right now...


Good point. My guess is my expo elk tag I'm going to draw this year will be announced on February 15th at 11:37pm.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Good point. My guess is my expo elk tag I'm going to draw this year will be announced on February 15th at 11:37pm.


Ain't gonna happen


----------



## johnnycake

<totp>


----------



## goofy elk

Regular draw CC hits 5-14
My official guess for 2018
LOL.


----------



## Vanilla

I used to take Goof’s prediction to the bank. But 2017 crushed my world. Will he redeem himself in 2018? 

Probably one of the biggest questions that needs to be answered for the year on UWN.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I used to take Goof's prediction to the bank. But 2017 crushed my world. Will he redeem himself in 2018?
> 
> Probably one of the biggest questions that needs to be answered for the year on UWN.


My Goof, my Goof! Why hast thou forsaken me?

I'm thinking 5/18/18


----------



## colorcountrygunner

My card just got hit for $285. Does that mean I drew a LE elk tag?


----------



## DallanC

colorcountrygunner said:


> My card just got hit for $285. Does that mean I drew a LE elk tag?


No, it means you need to have a conversation with your wife about the new $285 Coach brand purse she picked up.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

Man, this getting to put in for all the OIAL and LE species thing is expensive! Anybody know why the Antelope Island bison permits are resident only this year? Most years they have 1-2 for the nonresident pool (my wife likes the thought of the easy bison hunt)--maybe they are planning on some transplanting?


----------



## Vanilla

Well, it's a good thing you are a hot shot making it big in the land of oil then, huh?


----------



## High Desert Elk

johnnycake said:


> Man, this getting to put in for all the OIAL and LE species thing is expensive! Anybody know why the Antelope Island bison permits are resident only this year? Most years they have 1-2 for the nonresident pool (my wife likes the thought of the easy bison hunt)--maybe they are planning on some transplanting?


They needed a few more Expo tags...


----------



## Bax*

This year is going to be a hard decision on me. I just don't know what units I want to put in for. 

Last year was a good hunt but I had zero time to scout which frustrated me to no end. I liked the unit a lot but it was too far away for me to easily jot on over for the weekend to scout around. So I need to decide if I want to try for the same unit again or if I should try for something closer to home....

I know the areas I would prefer to hunt but I would rather hunt somewhere that I can put in the time and effort.

Decisions, decisions! :x


----------



## Vanilla

Ain't that the kicker? I feel the same way. This year I need to spend more time scouting and getting ready. Can you ever spend too much time in the mountains?






#totp #utah>alaska


----------



## stillhunterman

Vanilla said:


> Ain't that the kicker? I feel the same way. This year I need to spend more time scouting and getting ready. *Can you ever spend too much time in the mountains?*
> 
> #totp #utah>alaska


Emphatically...NO!


----------



## 3arabians

Im gonna draw that moose tag for real this year. I can feel it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

3arabians said:


> Im gonna draw that moose tag for real this year. I can feel it.


With the change in the harvest age, there should be alot more tags so there is a good chance for us.

-DallanC


----------



## 2full

So......

When does everybody sit down and put in their BIG GAME application into computer ??

Are u one who puts in as soon as possible and gets it over with ?
After all, if you are like me you have studied the drawing odds and thought about since the hunts ended. 

Or are you the one who ponders about it while still looking at odds ??
Then puts in the last day or two. 

I usually put in the first day or two, then I try to relax and be happy with the choices. 
That is easier said than done. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq

2full said:


> So......
> 
> When does everybody sit down and put in their BIG GAME application into computer ??
> 
> Are u one who puts in as soon as possible and gets it over with ?
> After all, if you are like me you have studied the drawing odds and thought about since the hunts ended.
> 
> Or are you the one who ponders about it while still looking at odds ??
> Then puts in the last day or two.
> 
> I usually put in the first day or two, then tries to relax and be happy with the choices.
> That is easier said than done. :mrgreen:


I've always just done it right away. This year, though, I'm waiting until after the expo tag draw results come out. No use wasting $10 to apply for desert bighorns in the regular draw if I can draw a tag for one at the expo for $5. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter

Since I already pretty much know what I am going to put in for I'll do it when I get home from my Arizona javelina hunt in the middle of February. On the same day I'll put in for all my hunts in Colorado also, then do my taxes.


----------



## johnnycake

I already did it, in part because my nonresident hunting license expires tomorrow...


----------



## Critter

I don't need to worry about my license since I have one of those hated Lifetime ones. *()*


----------



## Critter

The devil made me make this post just because.


----------



## Critter

I was just this close I had to do it. 

TOP


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I don't need to worry about my license since I have one of those hated Lifetime ones. *()*


Best $500 investment a 13 year old kid could have ever made! All those days delivering papers were worth for this alone.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Friday. 

I cannot wait for the talk about how all the Expo permits are going to non residents. Bring it on!!!!


----------



## goofy elk

I was up there Thursday early.
It was pretty pack with locals.

I hear Saturday was a mad house!
It will be fun to see were the permits go.


----------



## Vanilla

Thursday by 11:15 PM. 

It's going to be early that I found out I drew an expo elk tag this year.


----------



## Vanilla

Is anyone else as excited as I am to see which expo tag I drew?


----------



## KineKilla

Vanilla said:


> Is anyone else as excited as I am to see which expo tag I drew?


I am! I'm fairly certain you drew more than one though so it's more exciting for me thinking about which one you will keep.


----------



## guner

How do we even find out if we drew. I have refused to buy every other year but this year I put in 6- 3 for each of my kids.


----------



## Clarq

guner said:


> How do we even find out if we drew. I have refused to buy every other year but this year I put in 6- 3 for each of my kids.


Names will be posted on the hunt expo website by Friday (historically, it's been Thursday night). I'm sure there will be a thread about it with a link as soon as they're posted.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

2full said:


> So......
> 
> When does everybody sit down and put in their BIG GAME application into computer ??
> 
> Are u one who puts in as soon as possible and gets it over with ?
> After all, if you are like me you have studied the drawing odds and thought about since the hunts ended.
> 
> Or are you the one who ponders about it while still looking at odds ??
> Then puts in the last day or two.
> 
> I usually put in the first day or two, then I try to relax and be happy with the choices.
> That is easier said than done. :mrgreen:


I should just wait until the last minute in case I change my mind or just leave my initial choices. Group party apps with people can take a little more time, via people with lives (kids and such).


----------



## johnnycake

I want Vanilla to get the Expo Uintah Ground Squirrel tag. Can't wait to see the posse he puts together to find the biggest bellied beast in the state


----------



## Vanilla

KineKilla said:


> I am! I'm fairly certain you drew more than one though so it's more exciting for me thinking about which one you will keep.


I like where your head is at! I really like where your head is at.

And johnnycake, I'd shoot one of those suckers in the face. I'll give one a serious dirt nap as I let the air out of that fluffy little critter. I'm looking for one that has mass for DAYZ!!! My trail cam game will be on point, and my crew will be the best crew out there. #trophysquirrels #sfw #flatty #skinnyjeans


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I like where your head is at! I really like where your head is at.
> 
> And johnnycake, I'd shoot one of those suckers in the face. I'll give one a serious dirt nap as I let the air out of that fluffy little critter. I'm looking for one that has mass for DAYZ!!! My trail cam game will be on point, and my crew will be the best crew out there. #trophysquirrels #sfw #flatty #skinnyjeans


I just sent my tailor some new measurements. Gonna be my skinniest pair yet. We gonna let the crew be twink friendly so colorcountry will come along?


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve got this good friend that says, “It’s 2018, after all.”


----------



## Vanilla

Not much longer...


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> Not much longer...


6ish hours. Tick tock tick tock.....Im headed to san juan sorry vanilla.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Results are up. Johnny jinxed me. Now he has to take me salmon fishing to make it up to me. Friggin jerk!


----------



## Vanilla

Anyone on here hit the lotto?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Nada, but I work with one of the people that drew an elk permit . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

That is close enough right ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> That is close enough right ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Not good enough for TOTP though.


----------



## Clarq

I see at least three different people who drew 2 tags...


----------



## brisket

Struck out here...


----------



## johnnycake

Sweet, innocent Vanilla babe, you can come up and I'll show you how to hold my rod any time you want


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Unsuccessful in a draw with points = complaining about point creep

Unsuccessful draw without points and posting names = Rigged system 

My advice, sometimes you do not draw - man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## .45

Vanilla didn't draw......AGAIN????? 

I think we should all put in for Vanilla next year, man he deserves a break...;-)


----------



## Vanilla

.45 said:


> Vanilla didn't draw......AGAIN?????
> 
> I think we should all put in for Vanilla next year, man he deserves a break...;-)


I agree wholeheartedly with this! I'm pretty sure my name has been put on the "do not draw" list in the program, but it's still fun to dream.


----------



## KineKilla

Well, I guess it's safe for me to apply for the regular Utah draws now that I've struck out at the expo.

It be ok, carry on.


----------



## Vanilla

Yep, I look forward to another "unsuccessful" email in the elk draw this year. 

But at least my lifetime license will get me a general deer tag! Time to celebrate. Life is good.


----------



## Vanilla

So, when do you think CC hits for black bear will hit? I only did a point, so I know I'm not drawing.


----------



## 3arabians

Im guessing on monday. I only had one point going in so I dont expect a hit. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jebuwh

I'm so happy this thread is still going. I'm only putting in points for this year, but I'll be here to join in the fun.

Also if anyone draws a mountain goat or bighorn tag please let me tag along. I'll help pack!


----------



## johnnycake

jebuwh said:


> I'm so happy this thread is still going. I'm only putting in points for this year, but I'll be here to join in the fun.
> 
> Also if anyone draws a mountain goat or bighorn tag please let me tag along. I'll help pack!


Sure thing! I'm going to be needing more pack mules...err, "friends" for my goat hunt up in Alaska that I drew.

But you know, ADFG didn't ever charge my credit card. Oh wait, that's right...


----------



## 2full

It's almost 11:00........
3 2 1 .......

Did everyone get put in ?
I talked to 3 or 4 people at the store today that had not put in yet.


----------



## Critter

Well, I drew my Colorado turkey tag.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Well, I drew my Colorado turkey tag.


As DJT would say, "This is HUUUUUGE!"


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Closing in on the "views" record, ladies and gentleman!!


----------



## CPAjeff

My card got hit!!!!

$70 for nonresident points!


----------



## Vanilla

How early is it appropriate to start discussing how silly it is how long we have to wait to get draw results in Utah? Is there a date when that goes from taboo to perfectly acceptable? 

Because I'd like to have that discussion again...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Last year's first reported card hit on the UWN was on page 43, and that was on May 17th, 2017.

Let the guessing begin!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> How early is it appropriate to start discussing how silly it is how long we have to wait to get draw results in Utah? Is there a date when that goes from taboo to perfectly acceptable?
> 
> Because I'd like to have that discussion again...


Well, they really have two options to fix this (but I doubt they see it as a problem.)

1- Draw deadline on May 5th with results on the May 15th.

2- Require money upfront as a justification to wait that long for the results.

They really should have the number of tags required before the draw to keep people informed on what they are putting in for.


----------



## Vanilla

If this bison fiasco on the Books/Wildhorse Bench is not evidence enough that tag numbers need to be posted before the application period ends, I don't know what is. 

They are not pulling names out of a hat, so doing the draw quickly after the tag numbers are set in April is not that big of a deal.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> If this bison fiasco on the Books/Wildhorse Bench is not evidence enough that tag numbers need to be posted before the application period ends, I don't know what is.
> 
> They are not pulling names out of a hat, so doing the draw quickly after the tag numbers are set in April is not that big of a deal.


With luck, there might be enough people pissed off in the ~1400 applicants for the Wildhorse Bench hunt this year that changing the application period could be the silver lining. But probably not.


----------



## brisket

johnnycake said:


> With luck, there might be enough people pissed off in the ~1400 applicants for the Wildhorse Bench hunt this year that changing the application period could be the silver lining. But probably not.


Let's do it. I'm not sure what it takes, but in for helping with the proposal to make this happen.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

43 days by my count..... Tick Tick Tick


----------



## Clarq

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 43 days by my count..... Tick Tick Tick


The anticipation is killing me. My dad and a neighbor both applied for the Book Cliffs cow bison hunt. Although they don't have the points for a bonus tag, the fact that the DWR is recommending 26 permits this year, combined with the fact that only 116 people applied for that tag last year, gives me some hope.

I just wish I knew how many people applied for it this year. Out of those 116 who applied last year, 12 drew, leaving 104 to come back. Anyone on top of that will be newcomers or those who jump from another unit. The question is... how many will that be?

Discussion on the forum indicated that the Wild Horse Bench bison hunt jumped from 501 applicants last year to about 1400 this year, so I know that jumps can be pretty big. But... will we really see a big jump in apps for Wild Horse Bench AND the cow tag?

I'm hoping the Wild Horse Bench tag drew all the attention - leaving the cow hunt as a sleeper with great odds. 8) But I'm sure it will be a big UNSUCCESSFUL and that I'm getting all worked up over nothing. -O,- I just want the emails to get here...


----------



## DallanC

Clarq said:


> The anticipation is killing me. My dad and a neighbor both applied for the Book Cliffs cow bison hunt. Although they don't have the points for a bonus tag, the fact that the DWR is recommending 26 permits this year, combined with the fact that only 116 people applied for that tag last year, gives me some hope.


I think you missed reading a few posts... people from last year who had tags are being given tags to hunt this year as well. So there is only 3 or so tags to be drawn by applicants.

*Edit, start reading here, prepare to be pissed off... just say'n

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/192409-watch-today-s-wildlife-board-meeting.html

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq

DallanC said:


> I think you missed reading a few posts... people from last year who had tags are being given tags to hunt this year as well. So there is only 3 or so tags to be drawn by applicants.
> 
> *Edit, start reading here, prepare to be pissed off... just say'n
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/12-big-game/192409-watch-today-s-wildlife-board-meeting.html
> 
> -DallanC


My dad applied for the Book Cliffs, cow only bison hunt. I believe that's a different hunt than the one you're referring to. Sorry if I wasn't clear.


----------



## Vanilla

Yep, you two are talking about two different hunts. 

Clarq, I was hoping that my application for the Wildhorse Bench hunt in 2017 would have a similar prayer to you this year. In 2016 there were 415 applicants for 13 resident tags. They raised the tags drawn for residents to 38, and I was hoping not a ton had jumped over since the tag numbers published after the draw closed. Ended up having 501 applicants, which all things considered, are not terrible OIL odds. I was not lucky enough to draw the twice in a lifetime OIL bison hunt last year, unfortunately. 

I better start working out. I'm totally drawing a general season Manti deer tag this year!


----------



## Vanilla

By the way, are there any records this thread has not broken now? Has it claimed the "views" record yet? 

Johnnycake, please advise.


----------



## johnnycake

I'll get back to you on that. It's been a bit tough concentrating on this infernal heat since we landed last Thursday. Then again, heading to Moab for the weekend without acclimating first in northern Utah might not have been the best choice


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 43 days by my count..... Tick Tick Tick


 lol I wonder how much money they make in interest keeping all those app fees in a bank for 3 months?


----------



## Clarq

johnnycake said:


> I'll get back to you on that. It's been a bit tough concentrating on this infernal heat since we landed last Thursday. Then again, heading to Moab for the weekend without acclimating first in northern Utah might not have been the best choice


Yeah, it must be tough to concentrate if you got #topofthepage and didn't even remember to note it.


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> Yeah, it must be tough to concentrate if you got #topofthepage and didn't even remember to note it.


I'm trying this new concept out, called subtle humility. You might not have noticed as I'm pretty good at it already.


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> Discussion on the forum indicated that the Wild Horse Bench bison hunt jumped from 501 applicants last year to about 1400 this year, so I know that jumps can be pretty big. But... will we really see a big jump in apps for Wild Horse Bench AND the cow tag?
> 
> I'm hoping the Wild Horse Bench tag drew all the attention - leaving the cow hunt as a sleeper with great odds. 8) But I'm sure it will be a big UNSUCCESSFUL and that I'm getting all worked up over nothing. -O,- I just want the emails to get here...


I kept meaning to circle back to this. The ~1400 applicants in 2018 is the combined resident and nonresident applicants. Last year there were 501 residents and 630 nonresidents so only about a 300 applicant increase overall


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> I'm trying this new concept out, called subtle humility. You might not have noticed as I'm pretty good at it already.


Haha - I have dealt with lots of lawyers in my career and have yet to find one that I would consider humble.


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Haha - I have dealt with lots of lawyers in my career and have yet to find one that I would consider humble.


You're obviously not hanging around enough prosecutors. Truly salt of the earth types, for sure!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> You're obviously not hanging around enough prosecutors. Truly salt of the earth types, for sure!


As in they are like dirt in your favorite sammich, and they're salty about it.


----------



## 3arabians

I dont know about anyone else but I am pumped for this thread to light up the UWN again in 2018. I have lots of chances out there this year. My wife and both daughters are in for deer hunts this year and I have high hopes for them (me...not so much). 

My 11 year old passed her hunters safety exam tonight so I am looking forward to having her apply for some antlerless action with me this year. 

Approximately 45 days and counting to start checking credit card balance totals 27 times a day. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

3arabians said:


> Approximately 45 days and counting to start checking credit card balance totals 27 times a day.


I guess I kind of took the suspense and fun out of it by setting my CC account to automatically text me when a transaction gets authorized. Now I don't need to check it at all, it will let me know when/if I draw a tag.


----------



## High Desert Elk

KineKilla said:


> I guess I kind of took the suspense and fun out of it by setting my CC account to automatically text me when a transaction gets authorized. Now I don't need to check it at all, it will let me know when/if I draw a tag.


Good idea - I also set it to alert if it exceeds a certain amount, seeing as I'm a NR...


----------



## Vanilla

You guys probably peaked at your Christmas presents when you were kids too, didn't ya?


----------



## KineKilla

Vanilla said:


> You guys probably peaked at your Christmas presents when you were kids too, didn't ya?


Yes.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Vanilla said:


> You guys probably peaked at your Christmas presents when you were kids too, didn't ya?


Still do


----------



## Longgun

142 _pages_

_1123_ likes

_146,804 replies_

Just say'n....

Carry on. 

Oh, and yes I still snoop n look at my presents too. Who doesn't? lol


----------



## Vanilla

Longgun said:


> 142 _pages_
> 
> _1123_ likes
> 
> _146,804 replies_


and counting...


----------



## Critter

It's like the smell of that skunk that you shot in the backyard. Just when you think that it is gone it comes back, time and time again.

And yes, I did peek at my presents. That is where I learned that a very sharp knife is always handy.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Critter said:


> Just when you think that it is gone it comes back, time and time again.


I'm pretty sure this describes herpes too.

Reminds me of a quote from one of the last decently funny movies.

"What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas. Expect for Herpes, that s***'ll come back with you" - Sid Garner


----------



## CPAjeff

Longgun said:


> Oh, and yes I still snoop n look at my presents too. Who doesn't? lol


I surely do - its self preservation! You know, like when you know you are getting something pretty crappy and you have to act all excited? It's best to practice the excited look a couple times to ensure it comes across as legit.

There are two types of liars in this world, those who say they've never peeked at a Christmas present, and those who say they've stopped peeking at Christmas presents!


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> There are two types of liars in this world, those who say they've never peeked at a Christmas present, and those who say they've stopped peeking at Christmas presents!


Is it considered peeking if I'm the one buying it?


----------



## KineKilla

Vanilla said:


> Is it considered peeking if I'm the one buying it?


No.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Approximately 45 days and counting to start checking credit card balance totals 27 times a day.


Only 27? Rookie...


----------



## Vanilla

Just checked my card. No hits yet for me.


----------



## DallanC

After last years [email protected][email protected]! with our wyoming apps, I'm watching my card close just to see if the stupid app fee goes through this year, so far it hasnt.


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla

My card just got a hit for some Leupold custom shop work...oh wait...wrong thread, carry on.


----------



## stick&string89

I just got hit for a new muzzleloader. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

stick&string89 said:


> I just got hit for a new muzzleloader.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What did ya get?


----------



## DallanC

How about one of those new CMMG AR15 Muzzleloaders? LOLz...






-DallanC


----------



## Critter

I wonder how long you would have to pack that around in the woods during ML season before someone reported you. 

Then I can imagine the look on the officers face when you showed him that it was indeed a muzzle loader.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> I wonder how long you would have to pack that around in the woods during ML season before someone reported you.
> 
> Then I can imagine the look on the officers face when you showed him that it was indeed a muzzle loader.


Haha could you imagine the game wardens face when he saw it up close? :mrgreen: Not exactly practical... but neither is a Ferrari, does not mean I wouldnt want to own one though. 

Thats one thing that pisses me off about the current arguments with people wanting to ban "ar15's", they don't understand there are Bolt Action uppers, there are Pump Shotgun uppers... and now we have Muzzleloader uppers.

IDK why this is never brought up. An AR15 might just be a single shot Muzzleloader vs a mass killing machine.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork

If I applied for points only do have have to wait to see if I was successful? Or did they already ding me? :shock:


----------



## KineKilla

You don't need to wait for anything cost wise but they will still send you an email stating what points you've received...but not until May. The board still has to meet and determine if they'll offer any points for your chosen species or not this year...LOL

eep:


----------



## Vanilla

DallanC said:


> Thats one thing that pisses me off about the current arguments with people wanting to ban "ar15's", they don't understand there are Bolt Action uppers, there are Pump Shotgun uppers... and now we have Muzzleloader uppers.
> 
> -DallanC


Those trying to ban ARs would have to understand what that even means first. Good luck!

But that is a sweet muzzleloader. Not very practical at all, as stated, but who cares? Since when did everything we do in life have to be practical?


----------



## stick&string89

RandomElk16 said:


> What did ya get?


CVA Accura LR

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

stick&string89 said:


> CVA Accura LR
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, my dad has been shooting the Accura V2 with good success. I can't believe the entrance and exit wound on his big buck last year.

If you want any loads to get started, holler! They shoot great!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

RandomElk16, what loads do you use? My father purchased a CVA Accura MR and missed 4 great bucks in 3 days, all under 100 yards. Now, I personally think that he is just a horrible shot, but he seems to think it was the load that was giving him fits. What do you find works best out of the CVA?


----------



## DallanC

Yay my wyoming charges finally showed up. Last year something happened and our apps never made it into the draw. This year I triple checked everything to make sure it was all good, but was still worried until I saw them actually saw the charges show up. At least last year we got to buy points after the cluster**** up.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> RandomElk16, what loads do you use? My father purchased a CVA Accura MR and missed 4 great bucks in 3 days, all under 100 yards. Now, I personally think that he is just a horrible shot, but he seems to think it was the load that was giving him fits. What do you find works best out of the CVA?


Did he have issues with the load at the range? Or was this something that just manifested itself in the field on the hunt?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla. He wasn't 100% comfortable with it at the range, for he had shoulder surgery and had limited time to put a load together. Like I said, I attribute it to lack of range time and familiarity with the gun, but after we tried to dial it in at camp and see whats wrong, I definitely don't want him shooting the combination that he was shooting. Tightest 3-shot group at 100 yards was 6 inches.

He was using the "recommended" load by CVA:
2 50 gr Pyrodex Pellets
.245 gr Powerbelts

I was going to start him out with my load to see what happens, I am deadly accurate with this load out of my T/C Omega:
110 gr Blackhorn 209 Powder
250 gr Hornady SST 

I figured I'd ask someone with a CVA and get some other information if my load doesn't work either!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

RemingtonCountry said:


> .245 gr Powerbelts


I think I found your problem. Powerbelts.

My CVA Accura LR:

290 GR Barnes Spir fire TMZ Sabot

110 Grains of Blackhorn 209

Fiocchi 209 Primer


----------



## Vanilla

Top of the page.


----------



## Clarq

Vanilla said:


> Top of the page.


Curse you.



KineKilla said:


> You don't need to wait for anything cost wise but they will still send you an email stating what points you've received...but not until May. The board still has to meet and determine if they'll offer any points for your chosen species or not this year...LOL
> 
> eep:


Hopefully that's the case. I'm still waiting on my bear application email that should have come a month ago. They'd better not pull the same stunt in the big game draw...


----------



## KineKilla

My bear app email came a while back.....maybe your app got lost? One thing I know for sure is that your bear permit did NOT come to me.


----------



## Clarq

KineKilla said:


> My bear app email came a while back.....maybe your app got lost? One thing I know for sure is that your bear permit did NOT come to me.


I only applied for points, so I'm not too worried about the email (my points did get updated in the system). I do wonder what's going on, though.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> Top of the page.


Like a Shark.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Top of the page.


I like how you purposefully waited until I was airborne to pull that stunt, knowing I'm too cheap to spring for the Delta on-board WiFi...


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Like a Shark.


Yep!


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> I like how you purposefully waited until I was airborne to pull that stunt, knowing I'm too cheap to spring for the Delta on-board WiFi...


Told you...salt of the earth.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Told you...salt of the earth.


Salt or vinegar? ;-)


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I tried for top and failed:boom:


----------



## CPAjeff

7MM RELOADED said:


> I tried for top and failed:boom:


One man's failure is another's success!

TOTP!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

7MM RELOADED said:


> I tried for top and failed:boom:


Sometimes the Thug Life doesn't choose you.

Speaking of The Thug Life here are a list of potential draw dates


Wyoming (Moose, Sheep, Bison, Goat) - May 10
Utah - May 19
Colorado - May 23
Nevada - May 25
Wyoming (Deer, Elk, Antelope) - June 22


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Salt or vinegar? ;-)


Great now I want chips


----------



## Critter

7MM RELOADED said:


> I tried for top and failed:boom:


That is when you just make a second post to get to the top.:mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Sometimes the Thug Life doesn't choose you.
> 
> Speaking of The Thug Life here are a list of potential draw dates
> 
> 
> Wyoming (Moose, Sheep, Bison, Goat) - May 10
> Utah - May 19
> Colorado - May 23
> Nevada - May 25
> Wyoming (Deer, Elk, Antelope) - June 22


This gets me excited!

#thugpassion


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> This gets me excited!
> 
> #thugpassion


I think we should have all western states push their dates to may 10th. That way it is a day I can take off of work and party or be miserable.


----------



## Critter

My CC just got hit for $372 for my Wyoming antelope application, does that count?


----------



## Vanilla

Yes, of course it counts! 

Anything counts.


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think we should have all western states push their dates to may 10th. That way it is a day I can take off of work and party or be miserable.


This would be epic.


----------



## Vanilla

Bottom.


----------



## Vanilla

And.....top.


----------



## johnnycake

could it be?

Nope...second place, to a snake in the grass...


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> could it be?
> 
> Nope...second place, to a snake in the grass...


Those in a glass house should not cast stones, brother.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Those in a glass house should not cast stones, brother.


love bites, Sug, love bites :croc:


----------



## High Desert Elk

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I think we should have all western states push their dates to may 10th. That way it is a day I can take off of work and party or be miserable.


I say app deadline Jan 31 and results Feb 10 for all western draws. That way you know how much you can spend for the 14th.


----------



## Vanilla

High Desert Elk said:


> I say app deadline Jan 31 and results Feb 10 for all western draws. That way you know how much you can spend for the 14th.


I like this even better!

(If tag numbers are posted beforehand.)


----------



## Critter

High Desert Elk said:


> I say app deadline Jan 31 and results Feb 10 for all western draws. That way you know how much you can spend for the 14th.





Vanilla said:


> I like this even better!
> 
> (If tag numbers are posted beforehand.)


I can see all kinds of problems with doing it this early.

The DOW limiting permit numbers instead of raising them after the count to be the biggest.

Why not just start the application period the first of April for all states, then ending it on April 30. Then the draw in the mid part of May.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Why not just start the application period the first of April for all states, then ending it on April 30. Then the draw in the mid part of May.


I could get on board with this too. Honestly, I don't hunt out of state much. (As in I've never big game hunted outside of Utah.) So they don't need to listen to me as a non-resident outsider invader. But I do feel strongly Utah should post tag numbers before closing the draw.


----------



## Vanilla

But maybe this will be my first year out of state with Wyoming speed goat?


----------



## Vanilla

Bottom.


----------



## Vanilla

Top, just for Johnny.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Top, just for Johnny.


Don't you worry, I'm hunting bigger game


----------



## Critter

I looked at a satistic for this thread and it shows johnnycake with the most post with 177 post with Vanilla in second place with 145 and I'm in third with 138. The next person in line is 3arabians with only 83.

It is going to be interesting when it goes idle again for a while

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=174938


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Critter said:


> That is when you just make a second post to get to the top.:mrgreen:


I obviously don't have the time for that like you guys. ha . Anyone here ever hunt Idaho for mule deer?


----------



## Vanilla

Critter, is that a challenge?


----------



## 3arabians

Critter said:


> I looked at a satistic for this thread and it shows johnnycake with the most post with 177 post with Vanilla in second place with 145 and I'm in third with 138. The next person in line is 3arabians with only 83.
> 
> It is going to be interesting when it goes idle again for a while
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=174938


Only 83!!! I need to mutha freaking step it up!! I thought my hurt feelings from cake miesters prank call last year was good for 60 or so?

I guess if I got more involved in achieving those sweet TOTPs I would have more??? Thats so disappointing.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> I could get on board with this too. Honestly, I don't hunt out of state much. (As in I've never big game hunted outside of Utah.) So they don't need to listen to me as a non-resident outsider invader. But I do feel strongly Utah should post tag numbers before closing the draw.


Or allow you to edit choices for free anytime until a week before the draw. That way you can put it and adjust when you see the tag numbers.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Critter said:


> I looked at a satistic for this thread and it shows johnnycake with the most post with 177 post with Vanilla in second place with 145 and I'm in third with 138. The next person in line is 3arabians with only 83.
> 
> It is going to be interesting when it goes idle again for a while
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=174938


I am number 4


----------



## goofy elk

Well guys,
On a thread like this,
I'm not sure 'top of page' means anything.
LOL.


----------



## Critter

But when you are so close you just have to go for it.


----------



## Critter

Just so that you can say that you made it to the Top of The Page


----------



## Vanilla

goofy elk said:


> Well guys,
> On a thread like this,
> I'm not sure 'top of page' means anything.
> LOL.


Don't hate the player, hate the game.

TOTP means everything.


----------



## johnnycake

Sometimes, I wonder why I obsess over CC charges


----------



## johnnycake

But then, I realize that I do truly enjoy the anticipation


----------



## johnnycake

That is just one more of the many facets of hunting that make me an addict


----------



## johnnycake

So much so that I obsess for countless hours each day over what might happen in the draws and how I will have to rearrange my plans to fit it in.


----------



## johnnycake

And yet, at the end of each day I remain unsettled still


----------



## johnnycake

Never knowing if I will get that bighorn sheep tag or have the pleasure of hunting bucks on the Henry Mountains


----------



## johnnycake

But still, the next morning the hope springs anew


----------



## johnnycake

Ever present, never dull


----------



## johnnycake

All the way to the top of page 150!


----------



## RandomElk16

When you cheat your way to the top....


----------



## johnnycake

RandomElk16 said:


> When you cheat your way to the top....


Top is the top. A win is a win. A buck is a buck. A fish is a fish.

#uwnthugglyfe
#reigningchampion
#yolo


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter




----------



## johnnycake

Well played


----------



## Critter

And Top Of Page


----------



## johnnycake

But not well enough


----------



## Critter

Not only did I get my post count raised in this thread I also nailed TOTP


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Someone opened up a can of meme's.

I'll take the high road and post them all in one post.


----------



## DallanC

Meh draw happens when it happens.

Lately me and the boy have been playing Teams in a fantastically fun and realistic video game called PlayerUnknown's BattleGrounds (PUBG). It has very realistic weapons and bullet ballistics. Its been quite interesting learning to very very quickly judge distance and therefore bullet drop, as well as lead on moving targets. Spot and stalk enemies, its been a blast. Extremely beautiful and very detailed environments, look likes Chernobyl after 20 years of abandonment.

Its a last man standing deathmatch style game. It starts off landing 100 players on an abandoned island about just under 4 miles x 4 miles (players can choose specific spots to start at on the map), with no weapons. Players scurry around and look for weaponry in houses, farms, buildings, industrial structures etc. After a few minutes a circle reduces the map down to 90% of the island, if you are outside the circle you take damage until you die. After a short time the circle reduces down to 60%, then 40, 20, 10 etc. This forces conflict as remaining players are forced into smaller and smaller regions until only one person is left alive.

Its been hilariously fun, a good thing to waste time on until the high country lakes free up and we can get out camping.

Very violent though... not for younger kids!






-DallanC


----------



## 2full

I really like the one about knowing where u will be sitting opening morning. 

I really do know where I will be......and I think about it. 
Pretty sad !!! :shock:


----------



## RemingtonCountry

DallanC!!!!

Add me as your friend, username is: NRemington14


----------



## DallanC

RemingtonCountry said:


> DallanC!!!!
> 
> Add me as your friend, username is: NRemington14


Will do. I'm surprised anyone else here plays 

I hit #1 / winner winner chicken dinner on the mobile version during lunch today, lolz. Mobile is way easier than the PC once you learn to tap aim/shoot.

-DallanC


----------



## Springville Shooter

I’m surprised there’s not a shed hunting video game yet.————SS


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> But not well enough


Mr Cake keeps thinking he can slip a TOTP in on people, and keeps failing.

You suck at this, johnny.


----------



## Vanilla

See?


----------



## DallanC

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm surprised there's not a shed hunting video game yet.----SS







-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Mr Cake keeps thinking he can slip a TOTP in on people, and keeps failing.
> 
> You suck at this, johnny.


I chose to leave that failure unedited as a reminder to all the little people that even the Greats stumble from time to time.


----------



## Vanilla

Or like every time they try, but who is keeping track?


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Or like every time they try, but who is keeping track?


I'm pretty sure I've got about a 10 TOTP lead over you in this thread....


----------



## Vanilla

Nobody cares what you or BYU did back in 1984, Uncle Rico.


----------



## Slayer

Look what kind of mess I started with this thread.... So... When is it gonna start?? I cant freakin' wait!! It takes FOREVER! I am worse than any of my kids waiting for christmas... :shock:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

one


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

two


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

three


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

four Oh snap I got screwed by technology Too old for this


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

five


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

six


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

seven


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

eight


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

nine


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

ten


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

nope didn't work, go ahead Vanilla take top


----------



## callofthewild

holy cow!!!!! this thread is proof that it takes way too long to do the draws here in Utah. can we resurrect the old is bigfoot real or not thread as well? but until then have at it and have some fun around here.


----------



## Critter

But the draw is coming soon only another month


----------



## Critter

And then it is Top Of The Page time


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Nobody cares what you or BYU did back in 1984, Uncle Rico.


How much you wanna make a bet I can throw a football over them mountains?


----------



## Vanilla

Slayer said:


> Look what kind of mess I started with this thread.... So... When is it gonna start?? I cant freakin' wait!! It takes FOREVER! I am worse than any of my kids waiting for christmas... :shock:


We all owe you a great debt of gratitude for starting this thread. You are a true patriot.

7mm, it was a noble effort!


----------



## Vanilla

Wildlife Board meeting that sets the tag numbers is scheduled for April 26. So we are only two weeks out from the numbers becoming official. Then another week and a half until they do the draw. And another week after that until “it” happens.


----------



## goofy elk

Here it is: 
FIRST CC hits 5-18-18. @ 5:15 PM..
My official best guess , 😀👍


----------



## Critter

I just did some research, actually I was sitting on hold waiting and didn't have anything else to do. But last year the first report of a hit was in post 430 on May 17 at 5:30. 

So we have another month and a week to wait for the hits to begin.


----------



## Vanilla

Post #430. That seems like just yesterday...


----------



## Springville Shooter

Isn’t it about time for last years taxidermy to start rolling in? We have to take care of that before we can worry about drawing more tags. I’ve got a cool new lope on my wall. Anyone else bringing home the new additions?—-SS


----------



## Vanilla

Depends on the taxi. Some guys are 18+ months out. 

I’ve got nothing coming.


----------



## Vanilla

Bottom


----------



## Vanilla

And top...


----------



## Critter

Springville Shooter said:


> Isn't it about time for last years taxidermy to start rolling in? We have to take care of that before we can worry about drawing more tags. I've got a cool new lope on my wall. Anyone else bringing home the new additions?--SS


I got to wait another 10 months to see my coues deer.

That is unless I want to head down to Tucson to pick it up in August.


----------



## Clarq

How about a game? It's called... How much money MIGHT you spend on tags this year? If you draw everything you put in for, how much money would you spend on tag fees? Could you actually afford it? Would your wife kill you?

Let's stick to big game tags only. Whoever has the highest total gets 3 cred points. Here's mine...

Utah:

$513 desert bighorn (or $55 pronghorn, but I'm taking the higher amount)
$40 general deer
$30 doe deer
$30 doe antelope
$50 cow elk
$213 cow moose

For a total of $876 in Utah.

Nevada:

$300 pronghorn
$1200 desert bighorn
$1200 California bighron
$240 deer

For a total of $2,940 in Nevada.

Montana:

$1250 sheep

...for a grand total of $5,066. I could (barely) afford that, but I sure wouldn't have time for it all. That's why I'm glad I can take some time to evaluate one draw result before moving on to another. If a miracle occurs and I draw a tag out of state, I'll probably forgo the antlerless draw entirely. If I strike out entirely in Utah, I may add Wyoming pronghorn to the mix. And there's also the question of the Wyoming grizzly bear hunt, which would more than double the total...

I'm sure johnnycake can blow that out of the water with Utah LE/OIAL alone. Anyone else care to challenge me? I'm really curious to see just how high some of these totals will go.


----------



## Springville Shooter

Ever since they started taking credit cards, I don’t pay any attention to what tags cost. I just pay them off at the end of the month with all the rest of the crap I buy. Someday they’re going to raise the cost of deer tags to $10,000 and I’m going to be broke.—-SS


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> How about a game? It's called... How much money MIGHT you spend on tags this year? If you draw everything you put in for, how much money would you spend on tag fees? Could you actually afford it? Would your wife kill you?
> 
> Let's stick to big game tags only. Whoever has the highest total gets 3 cred points. Here's mine...
> 
> Utah:
> 
> $513 desert bighorn (or $55 pronghorn, but I'm taking the higher amount)
> $40 general deer
> $30 doe deer
> $30 doe antelope
> $50 cow elk
> $213 cow moose
> 
> For a total of $876 in Utah.
> 
> Nevada:
> 
> $300 pronghorn
> $1200 desert bighorn
> $1200 California bighron
> $240 deer
> 
> For a total of $2,940 in Nevada.
> 
> Montana:
> 
> $1250 sheep
> 
> ...for a grand total of $5,066. I could (barely) afford that, but I sure wouldn't have time for it all. That's why I'm glad I can take some time to evaluate one draw result before moving on to another. If a miracle occurs and I draw a tag out of state, I'll probably forgo the antlerless draw entirely. If I strike out entirely in Utah, I may add Wyoming pronghorn to the mix. And there's also the question of the Wyoming grizzly bear hunt, which would more than double the total...
> 
> I'm sure johnnycake can blow that out of the water with Utah LE/OIAL alone. Anyone else care to challenge me? I'm really curious to see just how high some of these totals will go.


So ignoring the fact that I can't actually draw both an OIAL and an LE tag in the same year despite being able to apply for all of them...

UT

Premium Limited Entry Deer: $568
LE Pronghorn: $293
RMBHS: $1518
DBHS: $1518
Moose: $1518
Mt Goat: $1518

x2 if the wife draws as she's in for all of these plus bison.

I'm only doing points for other states and AK already did our draw, so I already had to fork over the $0 for the DG347 mountain goat tag I drew and $0 for my wife's DC485 caribou tag. Tough stuff I know.


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq said:


> How about a game?


I like it!

Utah
Bison- $413
LE Elk- $285 
General Deer- Free (paid for it in 1994) 
Cow Elk- $50 
Doe Pronghorn- $30

Utah Total: $778

Wyoming
Buck Pronghorn- $326
For Pronghorn- $34

Wyoming Total: $360

Total: $1138

I could pull off the permit fees for this year, but I wouldn't want to. And I wouldn't be able to justify spending $1100 on tags every year. But I definitely would not have the time to do all these hunts. (Or the money they'd cost in addition to tag fees.)


----------



## Clarq

johnnycake said:


> So ignoring the fact that I can't actually draw both an OIAL and an LE tag in the same year despite being able to apply for all of them...


Hmm... I didn't realize that restriction applied to nonresidents as well. I guess that puts you at a maximum of $3,036 for you and the wife.

I'm still ahead. -^|^-


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> Hmm... I didn't realize that restriction applied to nonresidents as well. I guess that puts you at a maximum of $3,036 for you and the wife.
> 
> I'm still ahead. -^|^-


Hold your horses, I might still apply for the nonresident Wyoming grizzly tag @$6k


----------



## BGD

Relative light weight here. 

LE Elk - 285
General Deer 40
Boy Youth Elk - 50
Boy General Deer - 40
Total - 415

Now I will just step aside and watch the heavy weights go at it. Who is going to throw the next punch?


----------



## Clarq

... and that's the bottom.


----------



## Clarq

And I guess I'll take the top, since no one else seems to want it.


----------



## Vanilla

Sometimes you have to let others win every once in a while or they will stop playing. 

And, crap - I forgot about the not being able to draw both OIL and LE. Take one away and I still wouldn’t have time to adequately hunt all those tags. But I’m getting closer to being able to manage that “problem” if it were to occur.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Clarq said:


> How about a game? It's called... How much money MIGHT you spend on tags this year? If you draw everything you put in for, how much money would you spend on tag fees? Could you actually afford it? Would your wife kill you?
> 
> Let's stick to big game tags only. Whoever has the highest total gets 3 cred points. Here's mine...
> 
> Utah:
> 
> $513 desert bighorn (or $55 pronghorn, but I'm taking the higher amount)
> $40 general deer
> $30 doe deer
> $30 doe antelope
> $50 cow elk
> $213 cow moose
> 
> For a total of $876 in Utah.
> 
> Nevada:
> 
> $300 pronghorn
> $1200 desert bighorn
> $1200 California bighron
> $240 deer
> 
> For a total of $2,940 in Nevada.
> 
> Montana:
> 
> $1250 sheep
> 
> ...for a grand total of $5,066. I could (barely) afford that, but I sure wouldn't have time for it all. That's why I'm glad I can take some time to evaluate one draw result before moving on to another. If a miracle occurs and I draw a tag out of state, I'll probably forgo the antlerless draw entirely. If I strike out entirely in Utah, I may add Wyoming pronghorn to the mix. And there's also the question of the Wyoming grizzly bear hunt, which would more than double the total...
> 
> I'm sure johnnycake can blow that out of the water with Utah LE/OIAL alone. Anyone else care to challenge me? I'm really curious to see just how high some of these totals will go.


I need some Cred points.

New Mexico - Oryx ~ 1,600

Nevada - All Species ~ $4,000

Utah - All Species ~ 2,000 (GS & OIL)

Wyoming - has $1,000 right now

Colorado, South Dakota, and Arizona will/have point money ~400

~ 9,000

Come at me, Bro


----------



## yak4fish

Springville mentioned taxidermy. How about a bear.


----------



## Critter

I'm going light this year. 

Utah bison $1518
Utah antelope $293

Wyoming antelope $372

PP in all the other states and species


----------



## DallanC

yak4fish said:


> Springville mentioned taxidermy. How about a bear.


That guy has a certain style for sure :mrgreen:










-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

DallanC said:


> That guy has a certain style for sure :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


Is that the same guy that did the foxes at the Lehi Cabela's?


----------



## Clarq

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I need some Cred points.
> 
> New Mexico - Oryx ~ 1,600
> 
> Nevada - All Species ~ $4,000
> 
> Utah - All Species ~ 2,000 (GS & OIL)
> 
> Wyoming - has $1,000 right now
> 
> Colorado, South Dakota, and Arizona will/have point money ~400
> 
> ~ 9,000
> 
> Come at me, Bro


Nice job, although point money doesn't count.

Fair warning: I plan to add Colorado sheep (~$2000) and New Mexico sheep (~$3000) to the game next year. Maybe Wyoming mountain goat, too, if the funds are available (~$2000). Watch out. -oOo-


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Clarq said:


> Nice job, although point money doesn't count.
> 
> Fair warning: I plan to add Colorado sheep (~$2000) and New Mexico sheep (~$3000) to the game next year. Maybe Wyoming mountain goat, too, if the funds are available (~$2000). Watch out. -oOo-


Colorado sheep is only an application fee now, so that will save a pretty penny

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

If you want to see the definition of point creep take a look at Colorado in the next few years. With them going to post pay and only charging the application fee more hunters are putting in for all the permits that they offer in the chance of perhaps drawing that sheep, goat, or moose tag.


----------



## Critter

Since I am so close I just got to do it. 

Top Of The Page


----------



## Vanilla

Critter is an inspiration for all of us!


----------



## Don K

5 days since anyone gave any insight on when its going down...........


----------



## 3arabians

Don K said:


> 5 days since anyone gave any insight on when its going down...........


Its a painful wait isnt it? Hey!! I got some taxidermy back! Ill have another cool piece to brag about in a week or so. Taxidermy by Mike (Packout) at Sage Basin!














Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Its a painful wait isnt it? Hey!! I got some taxidermy back! Ill have another cool piece to brag about in a week or so. Taxidermy by Mike (Packout) at Sage Basin!
> View attachment 129513
> View attachment 129521
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Very nice! I've got his twin, right down to Mike's zip tie...


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Very nice! I've got his twin, right down to Mike's zip tie...


YES!!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

When's it going to start.
I'm wondering.... when's it going to end?


----------



## CPAjeff

ridgetop said:


> When's it going to start.
> I'm wondering.... when's it going to end?


Never. This thread will live FOR-EV-ER!


----------



## Critter

ridgetop said:


> When's it going to start.
> I'm wondering.... when's it going to end?





CPAjeff said:


> Never. This thread will live FOR-EV-ER!


As long as Utah has a draw in place this thread will live on, for that matter as long as any other state has a draw in place it will live on.


----------



## Critter

And then there is always the challenge to get to the..............................................................................................................................


----------



## Critter

TOP OF THE PAGE to contend with or keep this thread alive


----------



## Vanilla

As long as there is the internet and I am alive, this thread will remain. We don’t need a big game draw to continue greatness.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> TOP OF THE PAGE to contend with or keep this thread alive


You truly are a veritable UWN hero!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

21 Days. 

Less than a month left. 

Party time, excellent.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

:rockon:


----------



## callofthewild

MuscleWhitefish said:


> 21 Days.
> 
> Less than a month left.
> 
> Party time, excellent.


this makes me feel like i did when climbing rope in gym class...:shock:


----------



## bowgy

callofthewild said:


> this makes me feel like i did when climbing rope in gym class...:shock:


TMI TMI


----------



## johnnycake

bowgy said:


> TMI TMI


Try more iguana?


----------



## johnnycake

bowgy said:


> TMI TMI


Tickle Me Intimately?


----------



## johnnycake

bowgy said:


> TMI TMI


Taste My Igloo?


----------



## johnnycake

bowgy said:


> TMI TMI


Top Must Incentivize?


----------



## Vanilla

Goodness...it’s about time Johnny!


----------



## Critter

He's been sleeping on the job, or perhaps he has actually had to do some work and couldn't keep up on the forum here. *-band-*


----------



## Vanilla

He doesn’t work. Don’t give him any benefit of the doubt!


----------



## johnnycake

I can neither confirm nor deny these allegations.


----------



## Vanilla

No reason to give up your secrets here.


----------



## 2full

I don't want to work !!!!
My pension starts paying on July 1......
I've been trying to decide about retiring. ☺


----------



## Vanilla

I’m 20 years out to retirement eligibility.


----------



## Vanilla

But I don’t get paid with oil money like Johnny.


----------



## Vanilla

So no way I’m retiring in 20.


----------



## Vanilla

Back on top.


----------



## Critter

2full said:


> I don't want to work !!!!
> My pension starts paying on July 1......
> I've been trying to decide about retiring. ☺


Go for it you will never be happier. I have done more things since I retired 10 years ago than I did in the previous 35 years. A grizzly hunt up in British Colombia, a safari in South Africa, out of state deer hunts, and a few great elk hunts. You can go fishing whenever you want. Just as a fyi the best fishing is the middle of the week, leave the weekends for home projects.

Life is good being retired.


----------



## johnnycake

Yeah, I've got probably another 10-15 years before retirement's on the table. It's rough having already put in nearly 2 years in the salt mines


----------



## 2full

I've always taken my day off in the middle of the week. There is no one on the mountain. 
Weekends off are overrated. 

My problem is 7 years ago I switched to a job I quite enjoy. 
Good customers that I don't mind helping, with good bosses. 

Problem is: I can make just about the same not working as working. 
Between pension, SS, and my 401 I started in my twenties. 

I have to decide. Pretty sure I could keep busy.


----------



## Don K

Problem with retiring for me is the cost for insurance is crazy.

Another day closer to retirement, and another day closer to credit card hits, and draw results.


----------



## Clarq

Two more weeks until I finish my formal education and start my career in earnest. I've got 44+ years until retirement... so please stop talking before I get depressed. 

But hey, only 5 more days until the board meeting where they set tag numbers. Anyone know if there have been any interesting developments in the RAC's this year? I got totally blindsided by the proposed archery sheep tags last year, since I didn't attend the RAC meetings where they were discussed. I'm sure glad they didn't pass that recommendation.


----------



## CPAjeff

Who is


----------



## CPAjeff

going to post


----------



## CPAjeff

on post


----------



## CPAjeff

#1600?

Me!


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!!


----------



## Vanilla

Tax day is over and all the sudden CPAjeff decides to join us again? 

Nice of you to show up! (In your best Jim Boylen voice...)


----------



## Vanilla

Tick...tock.


----------



## 3arabians

Board meeting to set the permits today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

One step closer. 

Tick....tock.


----------



## Clarq

Well... it looks like that big increase on Parker Mountain antelope tags turned into a big decrease. My odds aren't looking quite so good anymore. :x


----------



## Critter

It is interesting in that they have kept their mouths shut about the Wild Horse Bench bison tags. They addressed increasing permits on the Henry Mountains and wanting to get the herd down below the objective. So it sounds like this would of been a better year to of put in for the Henry Mountains bison hunt instead of Wild Horse.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> It is interesting in that they have kept their mouths shut about the Wild Horse Bench bison tags. They addressed increasing permits on the Henry Mountains and wanting to get the herd down below the objective. So it sounds like this would of been a better year to of put in for the Henry Mountains bison hunt instead of Wild Horse.


I know this is like beating a dead horse for the 100,000,000,000,000,000th time, but why can't the draw take place after the tags numbers are set??? Makes absolutely no sense! It's 2018, we don't need a two month long application window. Two weeks max would be perfect!

If the DNR is worried about people missing the application period, all they'd have to do is run a couple fake news stories on KSL with headlines reading "BYU Football Favored to Win National Championship" or "Nick Emery Transfers to the University of Utah" and 75% of the normal applicant pool would be fooled into clicking on the story. The story could be a simple reminder to apply for the big game tags.

Let's be honest, BYU fans would go crazy over both stories and would click on the headline. Every person that isn't a BYU fan would click on the headline because sometimes it's just fun to read the comment board on BYU related stories. &#128521;


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff- HA!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Bottom -


----------



## Vanilla

Could it be? 

I think so.

TOTP


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Could it be?
> 
> I think so.
> 
> TOTP


Now you have gone and buried my post on the last page - I put a lot of time and effort into that post and it'll just get glanced over now. How are the diehard BYU fans going to see it and rebuttal now? Salt of the earth . . . right.


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> I know this is like beating a dead horse for the 100,000,000,000,000,000th time, but why can't the draw take place after the tags numbers are set??? Makes absolutely no sense! It's 2018, we don't need a two month long application window. Two weeks max would be perfect!


The draw will now be only 2-3 weeks away.

Now what was that about BYU fans?????


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> The draw will now be only 2-3 weeks away.
> 
> Now what was that about BYU fans?????


True. In your post you talked about the bison tags - I'd think that people who had been applying for decades would want to know the amount of tags per unit they were throwing their applicantions in for.

Who said anything about BYU?? :O•-::O•-


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> Who said anything about BYU?? :O•-::O•-


I heard a rumor that he was transferring to some school up north that would take care of his aggressiveness. And that Kyle Whittingham was coming home to the Zoo


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Who said anything about BYU?? :O•-::O•-


I think it was you. Yep, you did.



CPAjeff said:


> If the DNR is worried about people missing the application period, all they'd have to do is run a couple fake news stories on KSL with headlines reading "BYU Football Favored to Win National Championship" or "Nick Emery Transfers to the University of Utah" and 75% of the normal applicant pool would be fooled into clicking on the story. The story could be a simple reminder to apply for the big game tags.
> 
> Let's be honest, BYU fans would go crazy over both stories and would click on the headline. Every person that isn't a BYU fan would click on the headline because sometimes it's just fun to read the comment board on BYU related stories.


And so did I: 


Vanilla said:


> BYU SUCKS!


*GO UTES! *

Got your back, CPAjeff. Someone has to keep the accountants straight...


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Got your back, CPAjeff. Someone has to keep the accountants straight...


Isn't that why BYU had the honor code?


----------



## highcountryfever

I have been gone for awhile. Someone catch me up...


----------



## Clarq

highcountryfever said:


> I have been gone for awhile. Someone catch me up...


You've missed a whole lot of nothing...


----------



## Critter

I wouldn't say a lot of nothing. 

But then again it wasn't much.


----------



## Critter

And at that

TOP


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq said:


> You've missed a whole lot of nothing...


#fakenews

You millennials...


----------



## callofthewild

Vanilla said:


> #fakenews
> 
> You millennials...


the whole secret to being drawn this year is found inside this thread. happy hunting.


----------



## Vanilla

It’s truly amazing the mysteries that open up to those actually paying attention.


----------



## 3arabians

May 1st boys and girls! Let the anticipation build.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer

Couple more weeks to card hits!!


----------



## Vanilla

Couple more weeks until I don’t get a credit card hit, you mean?


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Couple more weeks until I don't get a credit card hit, you mean?


I swear, it is going to be the one time I actually am kinda hoping to get the unsuccessful (and my odds are basically ZERO anyway) that I manage to pull a really cool tag with little points.

I can always get a new wife, right?


----------



## KineKilla

Slayer said:


> Couple more weeks to card hits!!


Guess I better pay down my balance so I have the $$ to cover the massive hits about to take place!


----------



## johnnycake

must....not....resist....


----------



## johnnycake

...the...urge...to...TOP!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Couple more weeks until I don't get a credit card hit, you mean?


Tell ya what. Let me know what the cost of the tag is for the most expensive hunt that you put in for. Then give me your CC number and I'll take care of it for you.

I guaranty that I won't go over the cost of the tag.


----------



## Clarq

On the bright side, I only have to wait until Friday to get my first round of unsuccessful results from the Colorado sheep and goat draw. Sure beats waiting until the end of the month...


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> must....not....resist....


You know that you had to do it.

If not one of us would of taken care of it for you.


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> On the bright side, I only have to wait until Friday to get my first round of unsuccessful results from the Colorado sheep and goat draw. Sure beats waiting until the end of the month...


Pshaw...you're way behind the curve on that one! I got my first round of successful and unsuccessfuls way back in February  But maybe since it didn't cost me anything to draw the tags, and therefore no CC charges, that doesn't count. Meh, I'll take it! Gotta love Alaska!


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Pshaw...you're way behind the curve on that one! I got my first round of successful and unsuccessfuls way back in February  But maybe since it didn't cost me anything to draw the tags, and therefore no CC charges, that doesn't count. Meh, I'll take it! Gotta love Alaska!


You *******!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Wyoming OIL Draw results in 9 days. Which, is good I need to plan my other hunts after finding that I am unsuccessful this these hunts.


----------



## highcountryfever

I just realized I forgot what card I used to apply.


----------



## Critter

That just gives you more cards to check to see if there is a charge


----------



## Critter

I have actually come to the point that I will only use one card for game and fish draws. That what no matter what state I put in for I only have to check one of them and on that card I have texted alerts turned on.


----------



## Critter

So when you are this close you just have to go to the 


Top of the PAGE


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> That just gives you more cards to check to see if there is a charge


This is my favorite post I read today.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> . . . and on that card I have texted alerts turned on.


So you get the heartbreak every time you get a text and it's not for a credit card hit?


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> So you get the heartbreak every time you get a text and it's not for a credit card hit?


Actually my cell phone is usually either turned off or sitting on my desk. I don't pay any attention to what happens on it until I am actually around it. I then find that I have a dozen missed calls and a few if any text.

I don't use my cell as a main phone, it is used for my convenience and people hate it when I won't give out the number to them. I guess that I am old school and not at the mercy of a phone like a lot of other people are.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> Actually my cell phone is usually either turned off or sitting on my desk. I don't pay any attention to what happens on it until I am actually around it. I then find that I have a dozen missed calls and a few if any text.
> 
> I don't use my cell as a main phone, it is used for my convenience and people hate it when I won't give out the number to them. I guess that I am old school and not at the mercy of a phone like a lot of other people are.


Makes sense. I would just be disappointed every time a text came in that wasn't from my credit card company during this time of year.


----------



## High Desert Elk

I set up a text alert for the amount of a license fee, in my case $800.


----------



## Don K

Need a time machine for a quick trip a couple weeks ahead............


----------



## KineKilla

If you’re going to jump ahead a couple weeks, you might as well jump straight to hunting season.


----------



## Vanilla

I could do it! But I won’t...


----------



## Vanilla

Who am I kidding?


----------



## Vanilla

Yes I will.

#backontop


----------



## High Desert Elk

ttt - again

Come on UT! Even as backwards and behind the times as NM is, even they can get the draw done quickly and post results early...


----------



## Don K

> If you're going to jump ahead a couple weeks, you might as well jump straight to hunting season.


Thats not a bad idea!!


----------



## DallanC

KineKilla said:


> If you're going to jump ahead a couple weeks, you might as well jump straight to hunting season.


HellsNo... we got Kokanee to chase! I love all seasons and wouldnt want to miss any of them.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

DallanC said:


> HellsNo... we got Kokanee to chase! I love all seasons and wouldnt want to miss any of them.
> 
> -DallanC


I'm with this guy! It's the beginning of spring bear season, salmon runs are just around the corner, we're up to 22hrs of daylight, and the list keeps going!


----------



## Critter

Colorado sheep and goat notifications are going out right now along with CC hits. 

It seams that they are going to notify you at the same time that your CC is hit for the tag if you are lucky.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Top of the page! Am I doing it right?


----------



## Critter

Not if you are on the ten post per page system like the majority of us are. 

But if you changed your settings then it is possible that you got to the top of the page in your view.


----------



## Vanilla

colorcountrygunner said:


> Top of the page! Am I doing it right?


Nope. You suck at this as bad as Johnny does!


----------



## Vanilla

And I’m going to just leave this one open for someone else...


----------



## Don K

One more to go


----------



## Critter

I was tempted so I went and looked at another page so that someone else could go there.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Nope. You suck at this as bad as Johnny does!


...so better than you're doing. Gotcha.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> ...so better than you're doing. Gotcha.


Ummmm, no.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

-3.5 days for CC hits for Friday ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

You really think this Friday?

I’m thinking early next week.


----------



## goofy elk

Nope, the 18th.


----------



## crimson obsession

I called this morning to change my CC info due to some fraud over the weekend. They told me I cannot change the information because they have already started the drawing “process”.

Hopefully they call me once they find out my card no longer exists...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

crimson obsession said:


> I called this morning to change my CC info due to some fraud over the weekend. They told me I cannot change the information because the have already started the drawing "process".
> 
> Hopefully they call me once they find out my card no longer exists...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know some people who know some people. Just message me your full name, sportsman ID, phone number, what species/how many points you applied for/with and I'll make sure to take care of you


----------



## Slayer

What do they do if you get drawn but your credit card isnt up to date? Do you still get the tag and pay later?


----------



## RandomElk16

blasphemy










I'm just here for TOTP


----------



## Critter

Slayer said:


> What do they do if you get drawn but your credit card isnt up to date? Do you still get the tag and pay later?


They will try calling you to correct it.

No pay no tag.


----------



## Don K

> I know some people who know some people. Just message me your full name, sportsman ID, phone number, what species/how many points you applied for/with and I'll make sure to take care of you


I would think just his new credit card information would be good for you and you can really take care of him...........


----------



## CPAjeff

Don K said:


> I would think just his new credit card information would be good for you and you can really take care of him...........


See page 7, specifically post #68 for what Mr. Johnnycake did to an unsuspecting fellow forum member . . . pure evil. :twisted:


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> See page 7, specifically post #68 for what Mr. Johnnycake did to an unsuspecting fellow forum member . . . pure genius :twisted:


Fixed it for you


----------



## Don K

> See page 7, specifically post #68 for what Mr. Johnnycake did to an unsuspecting fellow forum member . . . pure evil. :twisted:


I have to admit that's funny as heck as long as your not the person on the receiving end 

And I have to imagine paybacks are a "Bitch" !


----------



## 3arabians

Don K said:


> I have to admit that's funny as heck as long as your not the person on the receiving end
> 
> And I have to imagine paybacks are a "Bitch" !


I'm just waiting in the shadows for the right time to strike!! Might be in a week or two or it might be 3 years from now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> I'm just waiting in the shadows for the right time to strike!! Might be in a week or two or it might be 3 years from now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I ain't skeered.


----------



## stick&string89

Did the DWR ever post the tag numbers on the 5th like they said ? I can’t find them.


----------



## High Desert Elk

stick&string89 said:


> Did the DWR ever post the tag numbers on the 5th like they said ? I can't find them.


They enabled that on your browser only if you were successful in the pre-draw.


----------



## Critter

Oh........so close



Not to take it....


----------



## Don K

Another day closer..............


----------



## Vanilla

Don K said:


> Another day closer..............


I'M FREAKING OUT!!!

I really look forward to those "unsuccessful" emails.


----------



## stillhunterman

Vanilla said:


> I'M FREAKING OUT!!!
> 
> I really look forward to those "unsuccessful" emails.


You mean really freaking out like this?:mrgreen:

CAUTION: HAS A BAD WORD AT THE END...:shock:


----------



## Critter

Another year that I can't afford to draw a tag but hope that I do.


----------



## middlefork

Take a deep breath and relax. Soon the tears will fall.


----------



## cedar

stick&string89 said:


> Did the DWR ever post the tag numbers on the 5th like they said ? I can't find them.


I have same question.


----------



## Critter

Do they ever post the actual number of tags per unit and hunt?

Other than that they posted what came out of the WB meeting.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/2202-wildlife-board-approves-big-game-permits.html


----------



## johnnycake

Good questions....


----------



## johnnycake

But hey, I'm just gonna get ready to draw my DS bighorn tag, come what may with the wife!


----------



## johnnycake

Say, 3arabians, I really think this is your year for that moose tag!


----------



## Clarq

stick&string89 said:


> Did the DWR ever post the tag numbers on the 5th like they said ? I can't find them.


The DWR actually edited their news release. There's no longer any mention of tag numbers being posted on the 5th.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> But hey, I'm just gonna get ready to draw my DS bighorn tag, come what may with the wife!


I'll take the under on this one.


----------



## Clarq

Here's what I remember, based on watching the wildlife board meeting. Permit numbers were accepted as presented, with the following exceptions:

- General deer permits on the Pine Valley unit were held at the same level as in 2017
- 200 fewer general deer permits on the Manti than were recommended
- 450 buck deer permits on the Book Cliffs (instead of the recommended 470)
- Elk permits were held at same levels as in 2017 on the Monroe and Manti units
- 2 sheep permits on the Wasatch Mtns/Nebo unit instead of the recommended 3
- 100 doe antelope tags on Parker Mountain instead of the previously recommended 250
- 90 buck antelope tags on Parker Mountain instead of the recommended 200+.

Reductions on the Parker Mountain antelope tags came after they flew the unit and found fewer animals than they were expecting. Reductions on the Book Cliffs deer, and Manti/Monroe elk tags came because trophy hunters came whining to the RAC meetings about lack of "quality" animals (as far as I can tell). Reductions on the general deer units were due to concerns of crowding and/or over-harvest, and the reduction on the sheep permit came because some groups are concerned about the state of the herd, combined with the possibility of auction/conservation/sportsman permit holders also hunting on that unit.

I thought some of the reductions (or denial of proposed increases) had merit, but others were pretty stupid IMO. Biologists recommended very conservative permit increases based on data and science, but the board was (largely) more concerned about managing for trophies than opportunity.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Say, 3arabians, I really think this is your year for that moose tag!


I was thinking the same thing about your desert big horn tag!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

I'm guessing we'll see hits start right around the 22nd @ 10:07am.....I'm hoping for sooner but you just never know.


----------



## High Desert Elk

My card got hit yesterday


----------



## Slayer

My guess is they start on the 16th around 4:30


----------



## Vanilla

I can get on board with slayer on when my card will not start getting hit.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Tomorrow 10AM. 

































Wyoming Moose, Sheep, Goat, and Bison


----------



## Critter

Friday the 18th in the afternoon

TOP


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Friday the 18th in the afternoon
> 
> TOP


I have been doing my darndest to not fill in the bottom and go back to the top. I'm turning over a new leaf. I can get on board with Critter claiming top with red font.


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> Friday the 18th in the afternoon
> 
> TOP


You can't copy Goofy's guess and get TOTP. Rulez is rulez.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I have been doing my darndest to not fill in the bottom and go back to the top.


You mean losing. Congrats, you're nailing that one!


----------



## Critter

RandomElk16 said:


> You can't copy Goofy's guess and get TOTP. Rulez is rulez.


There aint no rulez in this thread, it is just a free for all.

I also didn't know that Goofy picked the 18th, but I am still sticking with it.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> You mean losing.


Losing? What is that? I've never done that before.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

My brother just got hit for a muzzle loader deer tag on his card.


----------



## Vanilla

Is that #fakenews ?


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Vanilla said:


> Is that #fakenews ?


Nope, he showed me the charge to his card.


----------



## Vanilla

Well, that is something!


----------



## Vanilla

Really something.

(insert middle finger here, johnny)


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing for me yet.


----------



## Vanilla

Still nothing.


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing yet on my card.


----------



## Vanilla

Just checked again, nothing.


----------



## Vanilla

Crap, still nothing. What if I don't draw?


----------



## Vanilla

I'm going to give it 30 seconds then look again. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Vanilla

Oh baby, I bet next time I check will be the time!


----------



## Vanilla

Nope, still nothing.


----------



## Vanilla

Might as well check one more time.


----------



## Vanilla

Nope, still nothing, and still on top.

#winning


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Muleydeermaniac, pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Vanilla

muleydeermaniac said:


> My brother just got hit for a muzzle loader deer tag on his card.


Sorry mr maniac, I totally buried this post. But I had to do it. Sometimes, you just have to do it!

Congrats to your bro...let the fun begin!


----------



## 3arabians

muleydeermaniac said:


> My brother just got hit for a muzzle loader deer tag on his card.


Seems a bit early. I am disregarding this post and checking my excitement at the door when I get home from work. Unless a pic is provided that is. Then ill be checking the card all night long!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## muleydeermaniac

RemingtonCountry said:


> Muleydeermaniac, pics or it didn't happen.


I highly doubt he will let me take a pic of his credit card statement.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

And I rarely draw anything at all, including last year. So I will probably end up with a giant goose egg even though I have 6 points for antelope, 21 points for moose, and 2 general deer points. 

And we will include antlerless with 3 cow elk points, and 2 doe antelope points.


----------



## johnnycake

muleydeermaniac said:


> I highly doubt he will let me take a pic of his credit card statement.


I'd just like to point out he said a muzzy deer, but didn't specify if it was for Utah...or if it was through the standard draw...


----------



## sklobe25

Can confirm, things are happening (!!)


----------



## Don K

> Say, 3arabians, I really think this is your year for that moose tag!


I have a funny feeling that even if he drew the tag he still would be second guessing it with the stunt that was pulled on him last year 

And not everyone is gonna have tears. Somebody somewhere is gonna be smiling


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Heaven forbid someone can use modern technology and crop a photo, like my attachment of my application charge...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Hmmmm. 

If this would have happened on Friday, then I would believe it. 

You're not fooling me this time Ricky Bobby


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Isn't the charge listed as "UTAH BUCKS"?


----------



## sklobe25

When viewed another way...
It'll be my father's early bull tag (a first for either of us)


----------



## CPAjeff

sklobe25 - congrats to your father on drawing the tag! Now that you have the pending charges, what unit?


----------



## highcountryfever

Isnt there a link to update a credit card? I just check my application email and the card I used has been canceled due to fraudulent activity a few weeks ago....


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

highcountryfever said:


> Isnt there a link to update a credit card? I just check my application email and the card I used has been canceled due to fraudulent activity a few weeks ago....


Boom!

https://www.utah-hunt.com/UDWR_CC_UPDATE/(S(ner52eells4phwtzddbvjs1m))/default.aspx


----------



## Critter

highcountryfever said:


> Isnt there a link to update a credit card? I just check my application email and the card I used has been canceled due to fraudulent activity a few weeks ago....


From a post a couple of days ago you won't be able to update it while the drawings are in process and will just have to wait for the phone call.


----------



## Vanilla

Holy crap! It’s really happening. Congrats to those taking my tags this year.


----------



## 3arabians

Yup. Its happening. My bro has a charge for a deer tag. Let the chaos begin. Nothing for me yet.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## legacy

Pending charge for 4 general season deer tags here ($160).


----------



## highcountryfever

EDIT: TOP OF PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!



Critter said:


> From a post a couple of days ago you won't be able to update it while the drawings are in process and will just have to wait for the phone call.


Yup have to wait for the phone call. I just talked to someone at the DWR. At least I won't drive myself crazy checking my card every five minutes!


----------



## Muleyboy22

What brand of cc are getting hit? Just for future reference... I used my Amex this year cause my Cabelas card always got hit a week late. Still nothing for me though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Charges can happen over the next couple of weeks. I don't think it matters on what type of CC it is. I think that the problem with the Cabela's card was that they were not posting the pending charges as fast as others did. I have one card that very never shows pending charges, just ones that have gone through.


----------



## countrydave801

Ive been hit!!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Setting up account alerts is the way to go, but I am *STILL WAITING*.


----------



## Critter

I set up a text alert but nobody will text me. 

I'd probably jump out of my skin if my phone went off.


----------



## Don K

Yea baby!!! L.E. Elk, Utah here I come! Looks like I got one of three tags!


----------



## weaversamuel76

Hate using my Cabela's card still have to wait.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## JuddCT

Dedicated deer came through. Yes!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

My charges usually come in fairly late compared to many others on here...sometimes they never come. 

Nothing as of yet.



I see a pattern developing here. Keep your post count below 100 and your likelihood of drawing a good tag goes way up!


----------



## JuddCT

KineKilla said:


> I see a pattern developing here. Keep your post count below 100 and your likelihood of drawing a good tag goes way up!


I'm offended.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

So, those who have got hit. Who do you bank with?

America First?

Zion?

Mountain America?

Chase?

Wells Fargo?

Capital One?

American Express?

Goldenwest?

Bank of America?

Cabelas?



I am just curious.


----------



## muddydogs

I'm hoping there not America first because if they are then I'm a loser.


----------



## brisket

Nothing here yet.

Call me a skeptic, but it seems like we are a week too early for credit card hits.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

brisket said:


> Nothing here yet.
> 
> Call me a skeptic, but it seems like we are a week too early for credit card hits.


If it was just on the forums, I would be super skeptical.

However since people on BookFace are posting about their cards getting dinged, I am considering it a reality.


----------



## Vanilla

I know there is basically zero chance my credit card gets hit at all. I have a lifetime license, so my deer tag is secured with no further payment. I’m not drawing elk or bison. Yet I’m still giddy. It’s a disease. A nasty, nasty disease.


----------



## Slayer

Last year I went to bed at midnight with no cc hit like every body else got the first night. I was checking and watching all night for a hit. Woke up in the morning and the charge was there. It Came in just a few minutes after midnight!! Good luck trying to sleep tonight... I hope to wake up to a pleasant surprise...


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I know there is basically zero chance my credit card gets hit at all. I have a lifetime license, so my deer tag is secured with no further payment. I'm not drawing elk or bison. Yet I'm still giddy. It's a disease. A nasty, nasty disease.


Like peas in a pod. I'm in for nonresident oial with basically 0 points across the board, and a non-resident Henry's deer.


----------



## DallanC

Cabelas Visa is always the last card to get hit.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

I ditched the Cabelas Visa for apps a few years ago. I got my email one year on a cow elk draw saying I drew before the charge showed up.


----------



## Vanilla

And since I’m here...


----------



## Don K

I have Chase for my card.

And sorry about the pattern on the low post count 

And for those skeptical, sorry its real. 

I drew Southwest Desert Archery elk. Been putting in for Bookcliffs and decided to change it up this year


----------



## KineKilla

Got a text last night saying I had a $40 charge pending. Came through at 2:37am

My guess is that it’s a friends Archery Deer permit.

Mtn America


----------



## hazmat

Whoooooo as ric flair would say. Card smacked for a limited entry bull tag this morning. Now just have to wait and see who in the family and what hunt


----------



## High Desert Elk

Have a feeling I'm on track with the outcome I had in NM...


----------



## Muleyboy22

Well, still nothing...I am holding out hope!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

I just got a text alert, too bad it was for a package that I am expecting.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Critter said:


> I just got a text alert, too bad it was for a package that I am expecting.


Same here, but for a stupid satellite radio renewal.


----------



## CPAjeff

Could it be?


----------



## CPAjeff

I'm so close. . .


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!!

I am going out a limb and saying there will be 10 different threads started on here this year with something similar to the following:

"I drew this tag, I've never been on the unit . . . "

"I am not looking for honey holes, but . . . " (Unless Vanilla draws and then it'll be "Hey, seriously, I am looking for your honey holes . . . "


I have absolutely zero problem sharing information with others, its just a funny the expectations some people have!


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> TOTP!!
> 
> I am going out a limb and saying there will be 10 different threads started on here this year with something similar to the following:
> 
> "I drew this tag, I've never been on the unit . . . "
> 
> "I am not looking for honey holes, but . . . " (Unless Vanilla draws and then it'll be "Hey, seriously, I am looking for your honey holes . . . "
> 
> I have absolutely zero problem sharing information with others, ts just a funny the expectations some people have!


I actually know a person that just might do this.

He put in for a unit that he has never step foot in. Along with being a non resident so I doubt that he'll be able to even get out to do any scouting before the hunt starts due to his work schedule. He has already mentioned to me before he drew that I might be able to help him.

So we'll see.


----------



## 3arabians

Dear Jacob:

Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game.* Your results are as follows:

****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Buck Deer

****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************

UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk

****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************

SUCCESSFUL: Bull Moose

****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************

Johnnycake strikes again

Permits remaining after the drawing may be purchased on a first-come, first-served basis at participating license agents, Division offices and online at*wildlife.utah.gov.* For details, see page 12 of the 2018 Utah Big Game Guidebook.* Visit*https://wildlife.utah. gov/remaining-permits.html*to view a list of remaining permits.**

Thank you.

Utah Wildlife Administrative Services

Haha!! You're killing me man!! Check your notes bud. Im still on a waiting period for LE bull elk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## sklobe25

CPAjeff said:


> sklobe25 - congrats to your father on drawing the tag! Now that you have the pending charges, what unit?


North Cache



KineKilla said:


> I see a pattern developing here. Keep your post count below 100 and your likelihood of drawing a good tag goes way up!


I hardly post, and I've never been on the unit, do you know any honey holes?

Am I doing this right?



CPAjeff said:


> TOTP!!
> 
> I am going out a limb and saying there will be 10 different threads started on here this year with something similar to the following:
> 
> "I drew this tag, I've never been on the unit . . . "
> 
> "I am not looking for honey holes, but . . . " (Unless Vanilla draws and then it'll be "Hey, seriously, I am looking for your honey holes . . . "
> 
> I have absolutely zero problem sharing information with others, ts just a funny the expectations some people have!


Oops, sorry, disregard the above...I'll wait until the 1st of September to ask...:smile:


----------



## CPAjeff

sklobe25 said:


> North Cache
> 
> I hardly post, and I've never been on the unit, do you know any honey holes?
> 
> Am I doing this right?
> 
> Oops, sorry, disregard the above...I'll wait until the 1st of September to ask...:smile:


HAHA - you're a funny guy! Congrats to your father on drawing the tag - bring your fly poles along for the hunt and hit the Logan river after tagging out.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Dear Jacob:
> 
> Thank you for your recent applications for Big Game.* Your results are as follows:
> 
> ****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************
> 
> SUCCESSFUL: General Season Buck Deer
> 
> ****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************
> 
> UNSUCCESSFUL: Limited Entry Rifle Bull Elk
> 
> ****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************
> 
> SUCCESSFUL: Bull Moose
> 
> ****************************** ****************************** ****************************** ***************
> 
> Johnnycake strikes again
> 
> Permits remaining after the drawing may be purchased on a first-come, first-served basis at participating license agents, Division offices and online at*wildlife.utah.gov.* For details, see page 12 of the 2018 Utah Big Game Guidebook.* Visit*https://wildlife.utah. gov/remaining-permits.html*to view a list of remaining permits.**
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Utah Wildlife Administrative Services
> 
> Haha!! You're killing me man!! Check your notes bud. Im still on a waiting period for LE bull elk.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


In all fairness my signature was typed in white....


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Well, 

This just came through for Wyoming.

RESIDENT WILD BISON FEMALE 
Successful 002-4


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> In all fairness my signature was typed in white....


LOL, yup I noticed that when I selected "copy all" to paste it on here.

You sure are a wiley cakemeister!

FYI, my wife doesn't think you're a very good friend.


----------



## CPAjeff

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Well,
> 
> This just came through for Wyoming.
> 
> RESIDENT WILD BISON FEMALE
> Successful 002-4


That is AWESOME!! Congrats man!


----------



## Humpy

Either me or the wife got a book cliffs elk and the two kids got their deer tags.


----------



## CPAjeff

Humpy said:


> Either me or the wife got a book cliffs elk and the two kids got their deer tags.


Congrats - roaded or roadless, which season?

TOTP again!


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> LOL, yup I noticed that when I selected "copy all" to paste it on here.
> 
> You sure are a wiley cakemeister!
> 
> FYI, my wife doesn't think you're a very good friend.


Isn't that the #4 reason how you can know I am a GREAT friend?


----------



## Humpy

Late season rifle tag if it’s the wife’s and archery it’s mine. Pretty sure it is hers


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

OK fine, I got hit too. 

Dedicated & antelope archery!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

CPAjeff said:


> That is AWESOME!! Congrats man!


Yeah, I am pretty stoked. :mrgreen::mrgreen:

A once in a lifetime opportunity. :mrgreen:

Now, I would like to not draw anything else.  This year.


----------



## Critter

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Well,
> 
> This just came through for Wyoming.
> 
> RESIDENT WILD BISON FEMALE
> Successful 002-4


A hunting we will go, a hunting we will go, Hi Ho the merry Oh a hunting we will go.

Congrats on the tag.

So far no love for me on the CC front.

At least I will have my LL deer tag to fall back on.


----------



## 3arabians

Got hit for my dedicated hunter deer tag on 4,5,6 and another 456 deer tag for one of my 3 girls so far.


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> Got hit for my dedicated hunter deer tag on 4,5,6 and another 456 deer tag for one of my 3 girls so far.


Been driving around west point trying to find you and follow you to your honey hole :spy::spy:_O\\


----------



## Raptorman

Anyone got a hit on a Cabela's card yet?


----------



## Muleyboy22

Cabelas probably won't post for a week or more. That is why I tried a new card this year, but still no hits on my Amex. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Any "Discover" hits?


----------



## High Desert Elk

RandomElk16 said:


> Any "Discover" hits?


Not for me. When there are charges, they show up the day of.


----------



## callofthewild

no hits here as of yet.


----------



## Don K

> I have absolutely zero problem sharing information with others, its just a funny the expectations some people have!


You mean I shouldnt ask for GPS coordinates to be posted online? :grin:

Im trying to talk the wife into flying to Vegas so she can visit her mom.... Then since Im not to far out I can make a trip over to scout  Just gotta sell it


----------



## Pokesmole

Anyone got a hit on a Cyprus Credit union debit card?


----------



## Critter

Don K said:


> You mean I shouldnt ask for GPS coordinates to be posted online? :grin:
> 
> Im trying to talk the wife into flying to Vegas so she can visit her mom.... Then since Im not to far out I can make a trip over to scout  Just gotta sell it


I could possibly give you a couple. But it has been a few years since I have been down there but out in that desert the elks habits don't change very much.


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> "I drew this tag, I've never been on the unit . . . "
> 
> "I am not looking for honey holes, but . . . " (Unless Vanilla draws and then it'll be "Hey, seriously, I am looking for your honey holes . . . "


The only addition I'll add is, "If any of you want to come and cook for me and pack out my bull on your own dime, let me know."

Otherwise, I can just copy and paste your statement as my own when that glorious day comes in the next 8-13 years.

Okay, maybe that second part is a little much. But when I draw what will for all intents and purposes be a once in a lifetime elk hunt, I totally want everyone's best spot.


----------



## Vanilla

hazmat said:


> Whoooooo as ric flair would say. Card smacked for a limited entry bull tag this morning. Now just have to wait and see who in the family and what hunt


All in for the same unit?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I am hit again. 

Two resident and one non resident general deer ML.


----------



## Vanilla

Muscle- congrats!


----------



## Vanilla

If I’m going to have post #1800, I might as well get #1801.

TOTP


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> Muscle- congrats!


Well, today has been a good day. :mrgreen:

Now, I really hope I do not draw Nevada.


----------



## johnnycake

You know, so far I'm satisfied with my card not getting hit. Looks like I might not need a more comfortable couch after all.


----------



## Critter

On another forum I just saw the first hit for a OIL tag. 

He has no idea what it is for since he is a non resident and can put in for all of them but he got that lovely $1518 pending charge on his CC.


----------



## 3arabians

3arabians said:


> Got hit for my dedicated hunter deer tag on 4,5,6 and another 456 deer tag for one of my 3 girls so far.


Score another $40 hit over here!! Ill take another any weapon deer tag for my girls thank you very much! Thats 2/3 now. Fairy confident that one of those tags is for my hunting buddy/11 year old daughter who turns 12 on 10/2 so she can hunt both rifle seasons with me. Her and I will likely have doe tags also. Gonna be some serious deer hunting going down this year!!! &#129315;

These are mtn america charges btw.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

So, have all these hits been weapon specific to this point as in all any legal weapon, muzzleloader, archery, etc. or has it been a mix of all?

Just hoping there might, just might, be a chance still over here in Loserville...


----------



## DallanC

High Desert Elk said:


> So, have all these hits been weapon specific to this point as in all any legal weapon, muzzleloader, archery, etc. or has it been a mix of all?
> 
> Just hoping there might, just might, be a chance still over here in Loserville...


Its all conjecture until you get the official email.

-DallanC


----------



## hazmat

No high points we went beaver unit. Low to mid points we went manti. referring to the post above


----------



## johnnycake

High Desert Elk said:


> So, have all these hits been weapon specific to this point as in all any legal weapon, muzzleloader, archery, etc. or has it been a mix of all?
> 
> Just hoping there might, just might, be a chance still over here in Loserville...


Everybody knows that if you don't get hit within the first 4 hours, you're SOL try again next year....:mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Everybody knows that if you don't get hit within the first 4 hours, you're SOL try again next year....:mrgreen:


True.


----------



## Vanilla

#winning


----------



## weaversamuel76

I remember a couple years ago when they charged twice as many applicants as there were tags for a henries hunt. Bunch of upset people when they figured out the mistake and issued refunds. Yep nothing is official till the email confirmation.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

johnnycake said:


> Everybody knows that if you don't get hit within the first 4 hours, you're SOL try again next year....:mrgreen:





Vanilla said:


> True.


HDE unlikes your posts :lalala:


----------



## brisket

So, I haven't seen that $513 charge for my desert bighorn tag...I still don't believe anyone's cards have actually been hit yet.

It's all been a coordinated prank lead by johnncake.


----------



## johnnycake

brisket said:


> So, I haven't seen that $513 charge for my desert bighorn tag...I still don't believe anyone's cards have actually been hit yet.
> 
> It's all been a coordinated prank lead by johnncake.


Give me a call or send me an email and I'll try to get it straightened out for you...


----------



## hazmat

Neighbors cabelas card got hit today if some of you are waiting on that bank


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

MuscleWhitefish said:


> -3.5 days for CC hits for Friday ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just Saying, I kind of called it. Most people would have taken the over and I could have made a boat load of money


----------



## Don K

> Everybody knows that if you don't get hit within the first 4 hours, you're SOL try again next year.


Unless they, or someone calls to get their card straightened out


----------



## Vanilla

weaversamuel76 said:


> I remember a couple years ago when they charged twice as many applicants as there were tags for a henries hunt. Bunch of upset people when they figured out the mistake and issued refunds. Yep nothing is official till the email confirmation.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Correction. It's not official until you have the tag in hand. (And even then, they could do an emergency closure.) So...happy hunting!


----------



## Vanilla

I’m going to leave this one open for Johnny. We’ll see if he can deliver.


----------



## middlefork

Not likely


----------



## cedar

exciting Time of the year


----------



## Vanilla

middlefork said:


> Not likely


You must know him well!


----------



## Ray

For those of you concerned about updating your card information, I found this in the proclamation on pg 24.

"A lot of things can change while you're
waiting to find out if you drew a permit. If
you need to update your name (because of
marriage or divorce), your address or the credit
card number associated with your application,​please call 1-800-221-0659."


----------



## johnnycake

I really need work to coordinate it's schedule with my own obligations....


----------



## Ray

Correction: They can't update until after the draw.


----------



## Muleyboy22

My group drew general season deer tags. First deer tag in 3 years! Wahooooo!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> I really need work to coordinate it's schedule with my own obligations....


I often told my bosses when I was employed that work sure got in the way of my time off.


----------



## johnnycake

Hard to argue with that logic


----------



## johnnycake

But what can I say?


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> The only addition I'll add is, "If any of you want to come and cook for me and pack out my bull on your own dime, let me know."
> 
> Otherwise, I can just copy and paste your statement as my own when that glorious day comes in the next 8-13 years.
> 
> Okay, maybe that second part is a little much. But when I draw what will for all intents and purposes be a once in a lifetime elk hunt, I totally want everyone's best spot.


If you draw the SJ and the rifle hunt is still in the rut, or if you switch and go SJ with a ml - I'd gladly come along on my own dime - hell I'd even do jambalaya, ribeyes, peach cobbler in a Dutch oven, or whatever else you'd like to eat!

Pack out? I have access to horses, could get llamas, or strap on the old pack. Do I sound a little desperate?!?!? This Texas heat does something to a person ...:shock:


----------



## johnnycake

Try try again, right?


----------



## Critter

I look at how much fun I have had along with the number of hunting and fishing trips that I have gone on in the last 10 years since I retired and figure that I should of retired a lot sooner than I did. 

I am now looking forward to another 20 years of doing all that I should of done when I was working but didn't have the time to do. 

Did I ever say that retirement is fun?


----------



## cedar

Utah bucks permit 40$ pending for me:smile:


----------



## brisket

Still no charges. I don’t believe any of you.


----------



## 3arabians

Completed the sweep on deer tags this morning. Dedicated for me and any weapon tags for my wife and 2 daughters! Looks like the increase on our unit payed off.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Wife and I both drew our Zion archery deer tags. Anymore I'm pretty content just to have my OTC archery elk hunt. Drawing the deer tag is just the icing on the cake.


----------



## callofthewild

late last night we got hit for 40 and 55. deer tag for the boy and someone is chasing antelope this fall.


----------



## percheye

LE antelope and gen deer muzzleloader. Yahoo!


----------



## Critter

I'm just lucky in the points game. No tag yet so I get points perhaps.


----------



## Critter

And just because I'm here 

TOP


----------



## Slayer

Last year emails came out 6 days after the card hits started. So maybe Tuesday we will see the results.


----------



## Fowlmouth

One $40 charge so far.


----------



## Critter

Just saw a antelope charge show up for a friend.


----------



## kdog

my group was hit, so the four of us will get to hunt together. eager to find out where.


----------



## dkhntrdstn

we got hit for four antelope tags. no deer yet


----------



## Critter

My cell phone went off with a text message. 

The only problem is that it was to notify me that I had picked up the package that I was expecting. 

Dang it.


----------



## middlefork

Looks like my son or daughter in law are hunting moose or maybe my grandson is hunting goats. Makes waiting for the emails a little more interesting.


----------



## NVDuckin

$40 charge for buck deer for me.


----------



## maverick9465

So if my card hasn't been hit yet then it's not likely to be hit, correct?


----------



## Critter

They are and will be hit for a while yet. 

But it is going to start to slow down.





T
O
P


----------



## johnnycake

maverick9465 said:


> So if my card hasn't been hit yet then it's not likely to be hit, correct?


All jokes aside, there will likely be cards hit for the next several days


----------



## toasty

Well after a Vernon Buck tag 2 years ago for me and a LE Bull elk tag last year for my daughter, only thing we drew this year is 2 GS tags for my kids. I did not even draw a GS deer tag. May sound funny, but I am excited to not have a tag this year. I can scout the entire summer and hopefully find a decent buck or two for the kids to shoot. This will probably(hopefully) be the last hunt for my son for two years and I would love to send him out with a nice buck. Besides, the deer and elk just get in the way of bird hunting in the fall anyway.


----------



## highcountryfever

Anybody heard of anyone getting a call to update their card info? This really sucks.


----------



## DallanC

You guys have way too much heartburn. 

Don't even worry about this stuff until you get the official results notification. THEN if you had a problem with your credit card you can call and straighten it out. I've seriously paid as late as August for a tag that had a billing issue.

Deep breaths people... it'll be ok.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> You guys have way too much heartburn.
> 
> Don't even worry about this stuff until you get the official results notification. THEN if you had a problem with your credit card you can call and straighten it out. I've seriously paid as late as August for a tag that had a billing issue.
> 
> Deep breaths people... it'll be ok.
> 
> -DallanC


I know people that want to know what they drew so that they can get out and scout.

Why they want to scout so early is beyond me but they want to do it.


----------



## RandomElk16

When do they release formal results? I don't want to jynx it... but I put in for a hail mary and have a charge pending........


----------



## Critter

A couple years ago I got my successful email on 5/19


----------



## Muleyboy22

The proclamation says by May 31st at the latest. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> A couple years ago I got my successful email on 5/19





Muleyboy22 said:


> The proclamation says by May 31st at the latest.


Those are too long lol!

Thanks guys!


----------



## CPAjeff

RandomElk16 said:


> When do they release formal results? I don't want to jynx it... but I put in for a hail mary and have a charge pending........


You can't leave us hanging like this! So what's this Hail Mary with a pending charge?!?!


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> You can't leave us hanging like this! So what's this Hail Mary with a pending charge?!?!


Ya, Random WTH. Spit it out for hells sake!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

CPAjeff said:


> You can't leave us hanging like this! So what's this Hail Mary with a pending charge?!?!





3arabians said:


> Ya, Random WTH. Spit it out for hells sake!!!


I just don't want them to pull a Utah and take it!

I have a $285 charge pending.

My application has one thing that cost $285: Deseret Bull Elk.

So.....


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> I just don't want them to pull a Utah and take it!
> 
> I have a $285 charge pending.
> 
> My application has one thing that cost $285: Deseret Bull Elk.
> 
> So.....


HOLY SMOKES BATMAN!!! Guess I dont have to worry about you following me around anymore!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter

Critter said:


> I know people that want to know what they drew so that they can get out and scout.
> 
> Why they want to scout so early is beyond me but they want to do it.


I can give you a reason why. In this new age of one-in-a-decade tags, many of us are putting in for areas that we aren't too familiar with. I put in for a deer unit that I have spent very little time in. If I draw, I will likely start immediately scouting the area, not necessarily the animals. Driving the roads, checking out the water, looking for camp spots, cool basins to glass, etc.

Thousands of people put in for the Henry's each year. How many of them have ever been there?----SS


----------



## Critter

Springville Shooter said:


> Thousands of people put in for the Henry's each year. How many of them have ever been there?----SS


I'll tell you in a couple of weeks when we start getting those "I drew a Henry Mountain deer tag and have never been there" threads.

You can also substitute any unit or mountain range where I inserted Henry Mountains.

I actually know a person here in Colorado that was out scouting in a unit that he hunts last month.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Only one pending charge on my CC so far. I put me and my daughter in for general season deer on the Oquirrh-Stansbury. She drew a muzzleloader tag last year and was successful getting a deer. I didn't draw a tag last year, so to be honest I hope the tag is mine.:smile: I had 1 point going in, she is a youth and had 0 points. My oldest daughter put in for the same unit this year with 2 points and hasn't seen a pending charge as of yet. :shock: Probably the youth that drew again.


----------



## stick&string89

Just got hit for dedicated hunter and a Manti Muzzy Elk Tag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnrunner260

Just got the wife's unsuccessful email.


----------



## brisket

Didn’t believe the draw was going on, but I just got an unsuccessful email for my son. 😞

Two more emails to go out, but with no pending charges, I’m thinking we struck out across the board.


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> I just don't want them to pull a Utah and take it!
> 
> I have a $285 charge pending.
> 
> My application has one thing that cost $285: Deseret Bull Elk.
> 
> So.....


Sweet! You'll have a great time up there. You're not going to see 400 inch bulls, but you should have the opportunity to look over as many mature bulls as you'd like before deciding which one is yours.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Just got the e-mail. My daughter drew a muzzy tag for Oquirrh-Stansbury again.


----------



## RandomElk16

PHP:







Vanilla said:


> Sweet! You'll have a great time up there. You're not going to see 400 inch bulls, but you should have the opportunity to look over as many mature bulls as you'd like before deciding which one is yours.


Last time I was up there I saw a really great bachelor group.. right before being 15 yards from a herd of 200+ stampeding. It's an amazing place - and they have added a lot of land from those other CWMU acquisitions.

Again - I am holding out for that email in the inbox.


----------



## 35whelen

Drew muzzleloader buck. Been a couple years since I hunted deer. Gotta keep the stockpile of game meat up for my girls


----------



## weaversamuel76

No charges no emails what the F give me something DWR

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

A friend got an email for successful already. They are quick this year!


----------



## stimmie78

This morning I got the text from my wife... kinda angry.. $40 and $285 charged! Just got the email. Unfortunately, my daughter didn't draw. But I have a muzzy deer tag. And....(Shawn Spencer voice) wait for it.....







September Limited Entry Elk, Nine Mile, Anthro...... With 0(zero!) points.. I totally didn't expect to draw one of the 5 tags with no points. I'm stoked!


----------



## hazmat

I know people that want to know what they drew so that they can get out and scout.

Why they want to scout so early is beyond me but they want to do it.[/QUOTE]

Scouting to me is one of the funnest parts. on all of my limited entry hunts I have done I have just as many great memories scouting with good friends and family as i do when i pulled the trigger. 
I have had some epic camping trips scouting animals in the morning and evening. But also fishing and relaxing during the day . And topping it all off with some great cook offs at night. 
The fact that the pressure to harvest an animal is not there. But the thrill of knowing you will soon be stocking the great animals you are seeing cant be beat. Well almost harvesting is pretty cool to


----------



## Fowlmouth

My oldest daughter just informed me that she drew a rifle tag for Oquirrh-Stansbury. Her card was just hit with a pending charge.


----------



## KineKilla

The results are out...and they suck.

Couldn’t even draw GS Deer permits in a unit that is almost 100% private ground.


----------



## Critter

I like getting out as much as anyone out there. And being retired I can do it quite often. But to go out scouting for animals in the spring time even before they have moved back to their summer and fall grounds is a bit much. 

I think that it was a couple of years ago when people were saying that they were going scouting and you couldn't get a vehicle off of pave highways above 8000'


----------



## BGD

Just got an Unsuccessful email 5 minutes ago for my boy for General Deer and Youth Any Bull Elk. Wasn’t expecting anything at 9:00 pm on Friday night. Still holding out hope for a tag or two for myself.


----------



## katorade

My dad drew the same LE deer tag I had two years ago. I'm excited for 2018!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

katorade said:


> My dad drew the same LE deer tag I had two years ago. I'm excited for 2018!!!!


Pauns?


----------



## Pokesmole

KineKilla said:


> The results are out...and they suck.
> 
> Couldn't even draw GS Deer permits in a unit that is almost 100% private ground.


Unfortunately i cannot ever get the pictures to work on here. What unit?


----------



## KineKilla

Was supposed to be the Cache unit so I could hunt on my brothers property.


----------



## DallanC

No charges, no emails here yet 

-DallanC


----------



## Pokesmole

Looks like I’m going to have to fight the internet crowds for a chance at an over the counter. Still no email though.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

DallanC said:


> No charges, no emails here yet
> 
> -DallanC


Do the gmail accounts get hit last ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick9465

Got some points for bighorn and LE Bull Elk. Drew early season buck tag.


----------



## DallanC

My Cabelas card just got hit 3 times for $40. Guess me, wife and son all drew gen deer. I'm interested to see if he drew rifle again so he can hunt all 3 seasons.


-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff

RandomElk16 said:


> I just don't want them to pull a Utah and take it!
> 
> I have a $285 charge pending.
> 
> My application has one thing that cost $285: Deseret Bull Elk.
> 
> So.....


That is awesome! Congrats man!


----------



## MWScott72

Vanilla said:


> katorade said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dad drew the same LE deer tag I had two years ago. I'm excited for 2018!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Pauns?
Click to expand...

I'll second that question!


----------



## KineKilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> DallanC said:
> 
> 
> 
> No charges, no emails here yet
> 
> -DallanC
> 
> 
> 
> Do the gmail accounts get hit last ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Nope. I use gmail and while I haven't received my email, I did receive my son's. I'm pretty sure we applied as a group.


----------



## one4fishing

☹


----------



## Swampy_Dog

Got my email this morning unsuccessful. Now I get to look forward to the antlerless application


----------



## BGD

My UnSuccessful email came in at 1:30 am this morning. Got blanked for both General season deer and LE Elk (I knew the LE Elk was a long shot). Was at least hoping for a deer tag. If I don’t get at least a deer tag next year then I know DWR is just throwing my app out before the draw even starts.


----------



## Vanilla

My favorite email of the year came this morning! And about two weeks earlier than normal. Who says Christmas can’t come early? Truly a Festivus miracle. 

Unsuccessful for all but my lifetime license deer tag.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> My favorite email of the year came this morning! And about two weeks earlier than normal. Who says Christmas can't come early? Truly a Festivus miracle.
> 
> Unsuccessful for all but my lifetime license deer tag.


Still no love for me. No CC hit and no email.

You would think that in this modern time that in a days time they should be able to notify everyone that put in.

But perhaps they are doing it manually and the person imputing it doesn't know how to type.


----------



## Ray

Got the unsuccessful marks across the board.


----------



## Rspeters

Got my email. Successful on Limited Entry Elk. Unsuccessful on Dedicated . My Cabela's card hasn't been hit yet.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999

No charges yet but got my email this morning just before 6am.

Successful for GS muzzleloader deer for the usual unit. Purchased points this year for LE and OIAL


----------



## utahbigbull

Two GS muzzy deer tags here. About the best I could hope for after my sons bull tag last year. So I just cashed in my points for a Wyo antelope tag this morning. Congrats to everyone who drew!!


----------



## brisket

Struck out across the board for me and my two sons. I guess it’s GS archery elk, and we’ll pick up youth archery deer tags for the boys. Maybe some time to concentrate on small game too.

Not quite enough WY pronghorn points for the unit I’m looking at.

Kind of a let down this year, after an epic 2017.


----------



## utahbigbull

brisket said:


> Not quite enough WY pronghorn points for the unit I'm looking at.


How many points do you have brisket? Had 7 I just burned for 94. Should be a a done deal, but knowing my luck...


----------



## Fowlmouth

No pending charge and no e-mail for me yet. I'm holding out hope!


----------



## Catherder

Finally got the email. Lots of --\\O this fall. 

Good luck to all of you that drew.


----------



## BGD

Hold out hope Fowlmouth. I hope your hopes and dreams aren’t dashed to pieces in an instant with some stupid little email like mine were!


----------



## utahbigbull

Fowlmouth said:


> No pending charge and no e-mail for me yet. I'm holding out hope!


Good luck Rob!!!


----------



## utahbigbull

Catherder said:


> Finally got the email. Lots of --\\O this fall.
> 
> Good luck to all of you that drew.


Lots of ducks and geese for a fella to chase too!!


----------



## Vanilla

brisket said:


> Struck out across the board for me and my two sons. I guess it's GS archery elk, and we'll pick up youth archery deer tags for the boys. Maybe some time to concentrate on small game too.
> 
> Not quite enough WY pronghorn points for the unit I'm looking at.
> 
> Kind of a let down this year, after an epic 2017.


I feel for you. But this is the universe beginning to even things out. Last year was too much.


----------



## RandomElk16

I feel bad for the guys who didn't draw. I was there last year guys - it gets better.


I did finally get my email. Looks like the charges were legit. I don't know how - I am not really the "lucky" type.. Well wasn't.. :grin:


What makes me just as excited/more excited is that my stepson got his first ever buck tag! He was so pumped!


----------



## RandomElk16

Rspeters said:


> Got my email. Successful on Limited Entry Elk. Unsuccessful on Dedicated . My Cabela's card hasn't been hit yet.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


What unit?!

Congrats!


----------



## High Desert Elk

I check my CC every now and then. It's almost like my CC and UT game and fish are in cahoots together as it says in pending activity "sorry, nothing to see here!".


----------



## kodoz

General AND limited entry points for 2019! Got the email late last nite. Now to walk that line between too many and too few applications in the WY and UT antlerless...


----------



## Viper1zer0

Im just got my email , successfull for north slpoe archery , wooo hooo


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> I feel for you. But this is the universe beginning to even things out. Last year was too much.


Haha! I can't argue with that, in some ways it was too much. At the same time, I don't think we'll ever have a better year.

See the image for what 2017 looked like for my son and I and that doesn't include the one we spent the most time on, my brothers desert bighorn. We ended up filling 8 of the 11 tags and have been eating well this winter. We'll just live off these memories this year and enjoy an archery elk hunt.


----------



## Vanilla

Wow! 

Yeah, I no longer feel bad for you. 

Okay, maybe just a little bit. But not too much. What a year!


----------



## Rspeters

RandomElk16 said:


> What unit?!
> 
> Congrats!


Thanks, I'm excited! Wasatch Mtns


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Okay, maybe just a little bit. But not too much. What a year!


Not even a little bit of sympathy here


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

SUCCESSFUL: General Season Muzzleloader Buck Deer

Hunt: Cache
Weapon: Muzzleloader
Your season date(s): Sept 26 - Oct 4, 2018

Ha ha finally the email comes through 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

Finally got an email guess 4 points was enough for a early general season 25A fishlake deer tag. Bummer my 12 year old didn't draw a single tag rough introduction to how Utah runs it's draw system. Guess I'll mentor my tag to her.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## AF CYN

I got nothing--no moose, no LE elk, not even general deer. I'm kinda' surprised about the deer because my first few choices were all marginal units. 

I guess it's general archery bull, which is still a great time to be in the woods.


----------



## Fowlmouth

AF CYN said:


> I guess it's general archery bull, which is still a great time to be in the woods


That's probably what I am looking at as well. It's not a bad thing though.


----------



## 2full

I'm a little disappointed myself. 
I thought I was right there for my muzzle LE elk.......NOPE !!!!

My daughter didn't get her Gen rifle or LE deer tag as well. 

I got my early rifle deer tag, probably only because of my lifetime lisc. 

I'll do the all 3 elk hunts. That will be a blast. 
The early deer tag goes the last few days of the rifle elk. 
I'll have a deer tag in one pocket, an elk tag in the other pocket, and a cow elk tag in the back pocket. 
And......a 30.06 in my hands. 
Could be interesting. 8)

My email came just before midnite, and her email came about 3 am.


----------



## DallanC

The new split deer season really F'd over alot of folk with the draw odds. 


-DallanC


----------



## 2full

Ya, I heard from a whole lot of people that put in for the early deer. 
And there wasn't going to be many tags.


----------



## Ray

Looks like archery general any bull for me and hopefully some antlerless hunts.

Anyone know if there were any archery tags for deer leftover last year? I know there was for muzzleloader.


----------



## CPAjeff

Ray said:


> Looks like archery general any bull for me and hopefully some antlerless hunts.
> 
> Anyone know if there were any archery tags for deer leftover last year? I know there was for muzzleloader.


Here is the link to the leftover 2018 bucks and bulls permits. General deer is about halfway down the page.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/118-big-game


----------



## bow_dude

Weaver... That doesn't make sense... there are over 3000 leftover tags for youth. Go buy one over the counter for her. Looks like any area is open. She can hunt any and all seasons as well. 

Looks like we drew 2 archery deer for the Plateau area, struck out for the loper archery in that area.


----------



## weaversamuel76

We have the same plan guess we'll eventually cross paths out there somewhere.


2full said:


> I'm a little disappointed myself.
> I thought I was right there for my muzzle LE elk.......NOPE !!!!
> 
> My daughter didn't get her Gen rifle or LE deer tag as well.
> 
> I got my early rifle deer tag, probably only because of my lifetime lisc.
> 
> I'll do the all 3 elk hunts. That will be a blast.
> The early deer tag goes the last few days of the rifle elk.
> I'll have a deer tag in one pocket, an elk tag in the other pocket, and a cow elk tag in the back pocket.
> And......a 30.06 in my hands.
> Could be interesting. 8)
> 
> My email came just before midnite, and her email came about 3 am.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

bow_dude said:


> Weaver... That doesn't make sense... there are over 3000 leftover tags for youth. Go buy one over the counter for her. Looks like any area is open. She can hunt any and all seasons as well.
> 
> Looks like we drew 2 archery deer for the Plateau area, struck out for the loper archery in that area.


Youth plateau fishlake was her first choice and shows leftovers wtf? Appreciate the heads-up

Edit I see all the leftovers are archery tags


----------



## Critter

Just got the email. 

I was lucky that I didn't draw the Wild Horse Bench bison tag

Looks like I am going deer hunting on the general season thanks to my LL.


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> I was lucky that I didn't draw the Wild Horse Bench bison tag


That what you put in for? After all the stuff from last year's hunt and this years meetings - is there areas that will be "better"? (I don't know much about Bison hunting except them almost stampeding me in the Henry's lol)


----------



## Critter

With what the tribe did along with a few other things I didn't want the tag after I watched the board meeting that they had in as close to a secrete meeting as they could. If I would of drawn it I would of took it but. My biggest beef is that I was very close if not there for max points in the draw for that hunt. But when they took 18 tags right off of the top of this years allotment for last years hunters it turned me sour on the hunt. 

I am almost to the point that I'll just pay for a ranch hunt in the Dakota's instead of trying to deal with Utah's DOW for bison.


----------



## Muleyboy22

I drew my 3rd choice for deer which was wasatch west muzzy. Can't believe it went that far down the list, but grateful for the tag!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

RandomElk16 said:


> That what you put in for? After all the stuff from last year's hunt and this years meetings - is there areas that will be "better"? (I don't know much about Bison hunting except them almost stampeding me in the Henry's lol)


The meeting, the twice in a lifetime tag extention and tag cuts occurred after the draw was closed.


----------



## DevilDog09

Had to cancel my credit cards so can’t check there, no email yet....I must have drawn my Bison tag


----------



## CROC

I drew Book Cliffs Muzz Deer with 5 points.


----------



## High Desert Elk

My daughter and myself officially struck out. No matter, she has some killer hunts in NM this year. An LE Bull muzzy tag would've been tough to fit in this year, so it's all good.

Look out though cause next year we plan on taking the house!!


----------



## Pokesmole

Muleyboy22 said:


> I drew my 3rd choice for deer which was wasatch west muzzy. Can't believe it went that far down the list, but grateful for the tag!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


There's actually leftovers for that tag this year. Looks like I'll be trying to hunt the same hills


----------



## Hoopermat

Both me and my son didn’t draw any tag. 
I guess it’s OTC elk only this year. 
Since when does a youth not draw a north slope deer tag. Kind of disappointed in that.


----------



## DallanC

Hoopermat said:


> Since when does a youth not draw a north slope deer tag. Kind of disappointed in that.


Since they overhauled and changed how the entire general draw works this past winter?

-DallanC


----------



## Hoopermat

Looks like we will be looking to other states for deer hunting from now on.


----------



## bow_dude

Youth tags are for all the seasons, not just a specific season. Go buy an archery tag and hunt them all.


----------



## Humpy

I believe the youth archery tags are only for the archery season unless they have changed it from the past.


----------



## weaversamuel76

If they draw a rifle tag they can hunt all seasons if they draw a muzzleloader or archery specific tag they can only hunt those seasons


bow_dude said:


> Youth tags are for all the seasons, not just a specific season. Go buy an archery tag and hunt them all.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lehi

Ended up drawing the early South Cache bull tag . Can't wait for that hunt!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

lehi said:


> Ended up drawing the early South Cache bull tag . Can't wait for that hunt!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think its going to be a good year to kill a great bull on the south cache! Good luck!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I’m still holding out hope that I’m an alternate...


----------



## Vanilla

If all I have left is hope, at least I have something!

Like, TOTP!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Vanilla said:


> I'm still holding out hope that I'm an alternate...


Me too! Still no e-mail to tell me one way or the other.


----------



## Vanilla

I think I read somewhere in the guidebook that if you never get an email, you essentially become 007 for the season, and you just have a license to kill. Anything. Run it by a DWR employee in some obscure office to check, but I’m pretty sure this is right.


----------



## johnnycake

Dang it! So freaking close to needing my own Moneypenny.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Vanilla said:


> I think I read somewhere in the guidebook that if you never get an email, you essentially become 007 for the season, and you just have a license to kill. Anything. Run it by a DWR employee in some obscure office to check, but I'm pretty sure this is right.


Does it work the same way if you never check your email?


----------



## MWScott72

Vanilla said:


> I'm still holding out hope that I'm an alternate...


I was an alternate for my 2015 sheep hunt. It happens!!


----------



## MWScott72

I drew an early rifle 4/5/6 general deer tag. That wasn't supposed to happen (0 points), but i'll take it! Looking forward to getting a crack at them a few weeks early.

I'm bummed though that neither of my parents drew their NR LE elk tags. Good thing they don't gamble because they have absolutely no luck!! They are right friggin there!


----------



## Vanilla

High Desert Elk said:


> Does it work the same way if you never check your email?


It very well might!


----------



## Kwalk3

Finally got my email yesterday. 4/5/6 Archery tag. Looking forward to spending a week in the mountains.


----------



## High Desert Elk

MWScott72 said:


> I was an alternate for my 2015 sheep hunt. It happens!!


How do you know if you're an alternate?


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer

Mine got hit late last night. Lightning struck and I drew San Juan muzzleloader elk :shock:
I had no business drawing that tag! Can't wait for September!


----------



## CPAjeff

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Mine got hit late last night. Lightning struck and I drew San Juan muzzleloader elk :shock:
> I had no business drawing that tag! Can't wait for September!


Congrats - that is awesome!


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Critter said:


> I like getting out as much as anyone out there. And being retired I can do it quite often. But to go out scouting for animals in the spring time even before they have moved back to their summer and fall grounds is a bit much.
> 
> I think that it was a couple of years ago when people were saying that they were going scouting and you couldn't get a vehicle off of pave highways above 8000'


I go out early in the season if it is a new area and I am trying to get a feel for where I am hunting, but actually scouting for animals isn't on the agenda until about July or August.


----------



## Ray

100% agree, like to locate a specific animal to target, sometimes, that takes several months.

I also bow hunt, so it doesn't make any sense to start getting out in July or August. I usually start mid June. Unless I'm hunting a new area, as you've stated, then it will be early June or as soon as weather permits.


----------



## KineKilla

I saw a whole herd of elk this weekend at or above the 8,000 foot level. Poor things were just hanging out getting fat off of all that lush spring greenery. Last fall's hunts were but a distant memory.

Deer were looking healthy as well.

So...when is the antlerless application info supposed to come out? I know the draws open on the 31st this year but I need me some info! All 6 of the people in my hunting group received Unsuccessful's across the board so I'm really holding out hope for an antlerless tag.


----------



## highcountryfever

So here is something I can't figure out. My dad and brother in law put in together for a general deer tag. You would think that if one drew they both drew, right? Well not so! Dad's card was hit for $40, a few days later emails came out and he did not draw and brother in law did. Can anyone explain that?


----------



## Ray

highcountryfever said:


> So here is something I can't figure out. My dad and brother in law put in together for a general deer tag. You would think that if one drew they both drew, right? Well not so! Dad's card was hit for $40, a few days later emails came out and he did not draw and brother in law did. Can anyone explain that?


Are you sure they put in as a group?


----------



## highcountryfever

Ray said:


> Are you sure they put in as a group?


yup


----------



## Ray

That's weird.. I've never heard of that happening. But then again, I normally hunt by myself.


----------



## maverick9465

MWScott72 said:


> I drew an early rifle 4/5/6 general deer tag. That wasn't supposed to happen (0 points), but i'll take it! Looking forward to getting a crack at them a few weeks early.


Same situation here (and same unit). Totally surprised. Maybe the random drawing algorithm realized this season would only be my second deer hunting season and tried to throw me a bone.


----------



## Critter

I'd be checking the confirmation email and if that doesn't check out then I would be calling the 800 number with the session ID and confirmation number.


----------



## Vanilla

High Desert Elk said:


> How do you know if you're an alternate?


They call you and say "Some poor soul turned their tag back in, do you want it?"

And I'll say, "I have been eating my sorrows away and am in terrible shape, but bring on the moderate slopes of San Juan county!"


----------



## RandomElk16

highcountryfever said:


> So here is something I can't figure out. My dad and brother in law put in together for a general deer tag. You would think that if one drew they both drew, right? Well not so! Dad's card was hit for $40, a few days later emails came out and he did not draw and brother in law did. Can anyone explain that?


Pull the session/confirmation ID - Call DWR.

That should never happen - unless your Dad was ineligible for some crazy reason.


----------



## High Desert Elk

Vanilla said:


> They call you and say "Some poor soul turned their tag back in, do you want it?"
> 
> And I'll say, "I have been eating my sorrows away and am in terrible shape, but bring on the moderate slopes of San Juan county!"


I will be there anyway OTC general season. See you out there!!!


----------



## Critter

So when are the points going to be updated for those of us that were unlucky and didn't draw anything?


----------



## Vanilla

As of 15 seconds before I posted this message, mine have been updated.


----------



## CPAjeff

I just checked and mine have been updated as well.


----------



## Critter

Just looked, mine are now updated


----------



## johnnycake

Well I just got hit! The wife and I got everything we put in for on the antlerless applications! 

I predict that CC charges for the antlerless draw will begin on Tuesday June 26


----------



## RandomElk16

johnnycake said:


> Well I just got hit! The wife and I got everything we put in for on the antlerless applications!
> 
> I predict that CC charges for the antlerless draw will begin on Tuesday June 26


I am so confused? Got hit for what antlerless charges?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

He got hit for application fees! -()/- :^8^:


----------



## Critter

Colorado results will be coming out starting today. 

You'll have to go into your account on their web site or check your CC's for a hit.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Still showing nothing on my account on cpwshop.com.....


----------



## Critter

It looks like elk is first up in Colorado. 

CC's being hit late in the day of 6/4


----------



## Vanilla

The anticipation is killing me! I just don’t know what date cards will be hit in 2019...


----------



## Critter

CC's are being hit for Colorado deer, emails will be out either tonight or first thing 6/6

I have a muzzle loader tag but don't know which unit is it for.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Congrats Critter! I was unsuccessful for elk.. Maybe next year!


----------



## JuddCT

I drew CO deer 3rd season. Just don’t know which unit yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

I'm pretty sure that I know what unit I drew for my muzzle loader deer but until I get the email I'll keep hoping for the better unit.


----------



## Critter

Just got to take TOP for post 1990 in this thread-()/--()/--()/--()/--()/-


----------



## Critter

So here it is post 1991 soon to go to 2000

-/|\\--/|\\--/|\\-*-band-*


----------



## johnnycake

You sure?


----------



## Critter

You are slowing up johnny


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> You are slowing up johnny


I know...friggin' work getting in the way of the important things in my life


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> I know...friggin' work getting in the way of the important things in my life


That is why I retired.


----------



## 3arabians

Well,

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

I think

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

I must take 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Post...uh wait for it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

2000! Baby!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

But did you get Top of the Page with 2001?


----------



## Vanilla

I am so disappointed I missed out on #2000.

3arabians - you’re on my list.


----------



## 3arabians

Ha! I never was any good at the ole TOTP as critter so efficiently prooved. I thought for sure critter or Mr Cake would snake me as I was knocking out those last 5 posts to 2000!!! But it does feel good Vanilla I must admit. 

Who is going to grab post 3000 on this bad boy!?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

The race is on to 3000. 

On another note I got my email from CPW and for the second year in a row I'll be hunting unit 44 in Colorado during the muzzle loader season again this year. 

Now to find old mossy horn.


----------



## Vanilla

3arabians said:


> Who is going to grab post 3000 on this bad boy!?


My entire life mission is to be #3000. I may ask the mods to change my forum name to "Mr 3,000."

I will not rest until I get 3,000.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> My entire life mission is to be #3000. I may ask the mods to change my forum name to "Mr 3,000."
> 
> I will not rest until I get 3,000.


Challenge accepted!


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Challenge accepted!


I'm not worried about you. You can't even get TOTP anymore, even when I specifically sit it out on purpose trying to let you have it. Alaska has made you soft.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I'm not worried about you. You can't even get TOTP anymore, even when I specifically sit it out on purpose trying to let you have it. Alaska has made you soft.


So I've successfully lulled you into your false sense of security. Excellent.


----------



## Vanilla

No, not really.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Gotta try. "Nope" ! @#$% One of these times


----------



## Vanilla

The lesson to be learned is if you try and fail, then try, try again!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I cant get satisfaction unless I hit it with the first shot but I'll keep tryin.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

June 21 at 10 AM. 



I find out if I drew Wyoming Deer, Antelope, and Elk.


----------



## Vanilla

MuscleWhitefish said:


> June 21 at 10 AM.
> 
> I find out if I drew Wyoming Deer, Antelope, and Elk.


Boom! Hopefully I'll get lucky on antelope


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Boom! Hopefully I'll get lucky on antelope


I'll have to get marginally lucky for my antelope tag in Wyoming. It all depends on what some did after Wyoming raised their tag fees. If fewer put in then it is a plus for me.


----------



## Clarq

Less than a week until I find out I didn't draw that Missouri Breaks sheep tag I always apply for. 

o-||


----------



## Critter

Colorado is hitting CC's for antelope today.


----------



## Clarq

No dice on the Montana sheep (surprise, surprise). All hope now rests with Wyoming, but unlike most, I'm actually feeling fairly optimistic about that draw. Thursday can't come soon enough...


----------



## 3arabians

Clarq said:


> No dice on the Montana sheep (surprise, surprise). All hope now rests with Wyoming, but unlike most, I'm actually feeling fairly optimistic about that draw. Thursday can't come soon enough...


Hey Clarq! Good luck. Also, antlerless draw ends Thursday. Then the anticipation for cc hits starts all over in Utah!! Bring it!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Looking at the draw odds, I’m already wondering what date I’ll get hit for $285 next year?


----------



## Vanilla

TOTP


----------



## KineKilla

Draws close tomorrow...having struck out on every entry so far this year, I’m really hoping for some luck.

C’mon 2 points buy me a tag! (Probably not but you just never know)


----------



## Vanilla

Wyoming at 10:00 am. I didn’t do anything guaranteed, so I won’t be too disappointed if I don’t draw. But I’m still hopeful!


----------



## Vanilla

Unsuccessful across the board in WY for me.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

6 tags (Gen deer and elk) , prong, cow, doe/fawn 2x prong


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Unsuccessful across the board in WY for me as well. You're not alone, Vanilla..


----------



## ISHY

Just got a call and someone turned in a Wasatch Archery tag. I put in with a buddy that is quite a bit older than me and a lot less points so he gets the tag. I wasn't sure how that worked if we even had a chance if a tag came back, but we got to choose if one of us wanted it or not.


----------



## Clarq

Dad and I drew Wyoming buck antelope tags. They turned out to be guaranteed with the points we had, as I expected.

The unit also had about ~75% odds on the doe tags, but I didn't get one. That's pretty typical luck for me. Oh well, the important thing is that I'm going hunting. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Well... when are we going to see antlerless cc hits!?😏 I’m thinking end of the week.


----------



## Ray

Hunttilidrop said:


> Well... when are we going to see antlerless cc hits!?&#128527; I'm thinking end of the week.


I'm guessing mid next week.


----------



## Vanilla

Fingers crossed for both cow elk and doe pronghorn coming this way! Unless of course those pesky pool jumpers screw things up again... 

It would be fantastic to get the news this week.


----------



## Ray

I got the unsuccessful email last year on the 28th but last year the draw ended on the 15th.


----------



## 3arabians

Ray said:


> I got the unsuccessful email last year on the 28th but last year the draw ended on the 15th.


I think it very well could be the 28th again. The big game draw was done quickly after the draw ended. It they follow suit with the antlerless draw it could be any day now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Yep, I’ve already begun my obsessive checking of the bank account. And will continue until I either get my cc hits or my unsuccessful email! Hoping for a couple doe tags for me and the mrs. on chalk creek


----------



## sheepassassin

3arabians said:


> I think it very well could be the 28th again. The big game draw was done quickly after the draw ended. It they follow suit with the antlerless draw it could be any day now.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Ya if waiting almost 2 months from the end off the app period to when they started hitting cards, I guess that is "quick"


----------



## 3arabians

sheepassassin said:


> Ya if waiting almost 2 months from the end off the app period to when they started hitting cards, I guess that is "quick"


True. Compared to previous years it was quicker is what I meant.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

I had 0 points going in the antlerless draw this year. I should be guaranteed a permit right? >>O


----------



## Ray

Upon further consideration I think we'll see them start to get hit tomorrow. 

The trend from the past several years has been that the draw (for antlerless) ends on the 3rd Thursday and results start coming out the last Wednesday of June.

My money is on tomorrow.


----------



## Ray

BOOM! Just got hit!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

prooooove it!


----------



## Ray

I'm a dirty liar... I just wanted my prediction to be true....


----------



## Vanilla

A dirty liar and snakes top of the page. 

I like Ray already!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I got my unsuccessful email on June 28th of last year, any moment now...................


----------



## brisket

RemingtonCountry said:


> I got my unsuccessful email on June 28th of last year, any moment now...................


The draw closed a week earlier last year. If the same schedule holds true, the emails will be out next week (Weds?).


----------



## Ray

brisket said:


> The draw closed a week earlier last year. If the same schedule holds true, the emails will be out next week (Weds?).


That was my initial thought but with it being the 4th of July I wonder if they'll do it a day early???


----------



## brisket

Ray said:


> That was my initial thought but with it being the 4th of July I wonder if they'll do it a day early???


Good point, I forgot about the holiday. Maybe they'll run it this week.


----------



## countrydave801

Still nothing out there for antlerless or has my card just not been hit?


----------



## Ray

countrydave801 said:


> Still nothing out there for antlerless or has my card just not been hit?


Nothing on my end. I reached out to System Consultants (SCI-Nevada) and tried to get information today and I almost had it, that is until someone told her to give me the generic response of "Results will be out by the 12th or before the 12th".

Here's the number in case someone else wants to try their luck.
775-423-1345


----------



## countrydave801

Ray said:


> Nothing on my end. I reached out to System Consultants (SCI-Nevada) and tried to get information today and I almost had it, that is until someone told her to give me the generic response of "Results will be out by the 12th or before the 12th".
> 
> Here's the number in case someone else wants to try their luck.
> 775-423-1345


What did you almost get? When they were going to start hitting cards?


----------



## brisket

My prediction, they'll start running cards tomorrow afternoon.

Struck out in Utah and Wyoming so far. Hoping to at least get an antlerless tag for my 12 year old, but probably won't with zero points across the board. It's looking like GS archery elk and picking up youth archery tags for the boys this year.


----------



## countrydave801

brisket said:


> My prediction, they'll start running cards tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Struck out in Utah and Wyoming so far. Hoping to at least get an antlerless tag for my 12 year old, but probably won't with zero points across the board. It's looking like GS archery elk and picking up youth archery tags for the boys this year.


I have heard of guys with 0 points draw LE bull tags. You never know. But one thing I am grateful for in Utah is the fact we have OTC tags. Nothing better than being in the mountain with a bow in one hand and tag in your pocket.


----------



## Ray

What did you almost get? When they were going to start hitting cards?[/QUOTE]

Yeah, when I asked her when they'll start hitting cards her response was "let me pull that up" as she was looking someone went over and started talking to her. I could hear the person directing her on what to say.


----------



## brisket

countrydave801 said:


> I have heard of guys with 0 points draw LE bull tags. You never know.


True. The main difference with antlerless (with moose the exception), though, is it's a preference point draw, not a bonus point draw. If a antlerless elk (or deer or pronghorn) hunt takes at least 1 point to draw you have zero chance of drawing it with zero points. With LE elk you are at least in the lottery for the remaining 50% of tags (not taken by top point holder), so albeit small, there is a chance.

Nothing we put in for was guaranteed, although we did put in for some of the new hunts, so we could get lucky there with the 20% allocation for youth and perhaps the new hunts were overlooked by others. We'll see.


----------



## Fowlmouth

brisket said:


> Nothing we put in for was guaranteed, although we did put in for some of the new hunts, so we could get lucky there with the 20% allocation for youth and perhaps the new hunts were overlooked by others. We'll see.


I put in for one of the new hunts. Tooele archery doe hunt to be exact. I have 0 points and probably a 0 chance of drawing, but you never know.


----------



## 3arabians

Fowlmouth said:


> I put in for one of the new hunts. Tooele archery doe hunt to be exact. I have 0 points and probably a 0 chance of drawing, but you never know.


I dont think you should use the word probably in that sentence. It gives yourself a false sense of hope. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

brisket said:


> Nothing we put in for was guaranteed, although we did put in for some of the new hunts, so we could get lucky there with the 20% allocation for youth and perhaps the new hunts were overlooked by others. We'll see.


I put in for a new hunt also and split a large batch of points with my 12 year old. However, Im not feeling confident about drawing. Im thinking the new hunts were highlighted by most applicants this year. The new antlerless deer hunts are really appealing due to their proximity to a large population of applicants.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

...so the draw process and billing is all computerized right? Remind me again why the results aren’t released within 24-48 hours of the close of the application period...?


----------



## Ray

KineKilla said:


> ...so the draw process and billing is all computerized right? Remind me again why the results aren't released within 24-48 hours of the close of the application period...?


Because they like to make it to where I check my account every hour for several days.


----------



## countrydave801

KineKilla said:


> ...so the draw process and billing is all computerized right? Remind me again why the results aren't released within 24-48 hours of the close of the application period...?


My thoughts exactly. This whole hunting drawing ordeal could all be automated. Give it 24-48 hrs for the query to run and then email everyone. But its Government. Everything takes forever.


----------



## Pokesmole

Still nothin!


----------



## Ray

I have a pending charge that fits the bill, doesn't show who the merchant is yet. I've got my fingers crossed but let's be honest for a moment, my wife probably spent money again without me knowing about it. :rotfl:


----------



## countrydave801

Ray said:


> I have a pending charge that fits the bill, doesn't show who the merchant is yet. I've got my fingers crossed but let's be honest for a moment, my wife probably spent money again without me knowing about it. :rotfl:


I regret putting my cabelas card on file. I have called twice a day since Wednesday. But just called for the first time today, nothing for me as of yet. Typically when the wife spends money, its not a number with out extra decimals at the end. But if I here of anyone else getting hit, Ill be calling cabelas all day.


----------



## Ray

:rotfl: I feel you there brother! It might just be wishful thinking on my end, but my wife just told me she didn't use this account at all yesterday and neither did I.


----------



## countrydave801

Ray said:


> :rotfl: I feel you there brother! It might just be wishful thinking on my end, but my wife just told me she didn't use this account at all yesterday and neither did I.


Winner winner chicken dinner. Did you just get hit for one $50 charge or did you get a little more. I'm really hoping for my antlerless moose tag to come in.


----------



## countrydave801

The eagle has landed:


----------



## countrydave801

^^^^^^


----------



## Critter

A simple way to learn of your charges is just to put a alert onto your card when it gets hit for the amount of the tag to notify you by text. When I have been buying something online I have gotten the alert on my cel way before it ever showed up on my account online.


----------



## brisket

Critter said:


> A simple way to learn of your charges is just to put a alert onto your card when it gets hit for the amount of the tag to notify you by text.


Agreed, that's the best way to do it. You'll drive yourself mad checking your account all day long.


----------



## countrydave801

Critter said:


> A simple way to learn of your charges is just to put a alert onto your card when it gets hit for the amount of the tag to notify you by text. When I have been buying something online I have gotten the alert on my cel way before it ever showed up on my account online.


Oddly enough, I asked my CC company if they have it. Of one in a million they do not offer it. Its a Cabelas card.


----------



## Ray

countrydave801 said:


> The eagle has landed:


Your card got hit?!

It's looking like it would be for my elk and deer tag!


----------



## countrydave801

Ray said:


> countrydave801 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The eagle has landed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your card got hit?!
> 
> It's looking like it would be for my elk and deer tag!
Click to expand...

Don't know why it blocked the image but yes, I have one $30 charge on my CC. Looks like I only drew out on one. Hoping another charge comes through. Out of the three I applied for, hope it's elk.


----------



## Fowlmouth

countrydave801 said:


> Don't know why it blocked the image but yes, I have one $30 charge on my CC. Looks like I only drew out on one. Hoping another charge comes through. Out of the three I applied for, hope it's elk.


It say's antlerless application $30. Could that just be for the 3 $10 application fees?


----------



## countrydave801

Fowlmouth said:


> countrydave801 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why it blocked the image but yes, I have one $30 charge on my CC. Looks like I only drew out on one. Hoping another charge comes through. Out of the three I applied for, hope it's elk.
> 
> 
> 
> It say's antlerless application $30. Could that just be for the 3 $10 application fees?
Click to expand...

Nope that was charged last week when I put in.


----------



## Ray

countrydave801 said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> countrydave801 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why it blocked the image but yes, I have one $30 charge on my CC. Looks like I only drew out on one. Hoping another charge comes through. Out of the three I applied for, hope it's elk.
> 
> 
> 
> It say's antlerless application $30. Could that just be for the 3 $10 application fees?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope that was charged last week when I
> 
> put in.
Click to expand...

What areas did you put in for deer?


----------



## countrydave801

Ray said:


> What areas did you put in for deer?


Never mind false Alarm . Foulmouth was right, that charge was for the 13th when I put in. **** I was excited. But I put in for East Canyon, Wasatch, North, East Canyon Archery and Oquirrh Archery. Sorry for the false hope all. :neutral:


----------



## muddydogs

Really guys? One guy making stuff up and another looking at the wrong transaction all within a week, your killing me. Ya I know I jumped the gun last year so I have no room to talk.


----------



## countrydave801

muddydogs said:


> Really guys? One guy making stuff up and another looking at the wrong transaction all within a week, your killing me. Ya I know I jumped the gun last year so I have no room to talk.


I know, i know. How do you think i feel now knowing I don't have a tag coming my way and still have the chance of getting nothing.


----------



## Ray

muddydogs said:


> Really guys? One guy making stuff up and another looking at the wrong transaction all within a week, your killing me. Ya I know I jumped the gun last year so I have no room to talk.


To be fair I did say that I'm not sure what the charge is yet and that I might be being overly optimistic. All I said is there's a pending charge that seems to fit the bill, it's an $80.00 charge......

Just called my bank, the $80.00 is for my wife's Hello Fresh account :sad:

Sorry guys, false alarm.


----------



## Critter

countrydave801 said:


> Oddly enough, I asked my CC company if they have it. Of one in a million they do not offer it. Its a Cabelas card.


I believe that the Cabela's care is a Citi Card isn't it? If it is you should be able to go online and set up a account and then set it up in the options for test alerts.


----------



## countrydave801

Critter said:


> I believe that the Cabela's care is a Citi Card isn't it? If it is you should be able to go online and set up a account and then set it up in the options for test alerts.


Its a capitol one CC.


----------



## johnnycake

Interesting stuff, and good luck all!

<<sweet victory, nectar of the UWN Gods, TOTFP>>


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Interesting stuff, and good luck all!
> 
> <<sweet victory, nectar of the UWN Gods, TOTFP>>


Bout friggin time!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Bout friggin time!


Seriously...work's been cutting into my UWN focus. Gonna have to talk to my bosses about that.


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Seriously...work's been cutting into my UWN focus. Gonna have to talk to my bosses about that.


That is why I retired.

Work got into the way of everything that I wanted to do so I figured that I needed to do something about it.


----------



## brisket

Fowlmouth said:


> I put in for one of the new hunts. Tooele archery doe hunt to be exact.


That's what I'm in for too. There goes the draw odds.


----------



## brisket

3arabians said:


> The new antlerless deer hunts are really appealing due to their proximity to a large population of applicants.


I think you're right, it'll be interesting to see how many points it took for the new hunts when the odds come out.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> That is why I retired.
> .


Retired, huh? They hiring? :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Retired, huh? They hiring? :mrgreen:


All the time.


----------



## Fowlmouth

brisket said:


> That's what I'm in for too. There goes the draw odds.


Probably in your favor. Hell, I can't draw a general season permit for out here, and I live here. It takes me 2 to 3 points to draw a rifle tag.


----------



## johnnycake

Fowlmouth said:


> Probably in your favor. Hell, I can't draw a general season permit for out here, and I live here. It takes me 2 to 3 points to draw a rifle tag.


There's a solution to that problem...


----------



## johnnycake

Move somewhere with tons of OTC opportunity!


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Move somewhere with tons of OTC opportunity!


Easy for you to say, Mr. I'm living the dream cake!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Easy for you to say, Mr. I'm living the dream cake!!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Hey, you know, I once was a lowly Utard myself...anything is possible if you put your mind to it! Now, back to google earth scouting for my mountain goat tag that starts in 7 weeks...but i'll probably give it another month or so into the season before trying. And you know, if I can't make it work, no biggie...I'll just pick up a different goat tag or two for some other unit this year...maybe next year too.

Oh wait, you like moose. I forgot. Yeah, I might as well go grab my moose tag on monday. Pick one up for the wife too "just in case." Good thing these are all free!


----------



## Vanilla

I hate you.


----------



## 3arabians

I've said it before...JOHNNYCAKE YOU MUTHA #$%@&^!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I hate you.


Aww don't be like that Vanilla-bean! I mean, just because I could go out today and shoot 3-5 black bears, and 1-2 grizzlies depending on how far I want to drive doesn't mean you should hate me! Or for the fact that the hunting year ends tomorrow so I could kill those bears today/tomorrow and then kill the same numbers again starting Sunday, all for the $50/yr combo hunting/fishing license. Or for the various caribou hunts that are basically year round in some parts. Or the annual otc moose tag. Or the otc sheep tag. Goat tag(s). Deer tag(s). Elk tag(s). wolves. wolverines. Or the 10-50/day grouse/ptarmigan daily limits August 10-March 31.

Ok, yeah, maybe you can hate me a little bit 8)


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Aww don't be like that Vanilla-bean! I mean, just because I could go out today and shoot 3-5 black bears, and 1-2 grizzlies depending on how far I want to drive doesn't mean you should hate me! Or for the fact that the hunting year ends tomorrow so I could kill those bears today/tomorrow and then kill the same numbers again starting Sunday, all for the $50/yr combo hunting/fishing license. Or for the various caribou hunts that are basically year round in some parts. Or the annual otc moose tag. Or the otc sheep tag. Goat tag(s). Deer tag(s). Elk tag(s). wolves. wolverines. Or the 10-50/day grouse/ptarmigan daily limits August 10-March 31.
> 
> Ok, yeah, maybe you can hate me a little bit 8)


I am currently going through some serious re-evaluation of my location.

I hate you too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> I am currently going through some serious re-evaluation of my location.
> 
> I hate you too.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Come on up! Just let me know how much halibut from last weekend I need to pull out of the freezer for the welcoming party. Good thing I'm going back out for more in 2 weeks.


----------



## Shortbus

brisket said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> The new antlerless deer hunts are really appealing due to their proximity to a large population of applicants.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're right, it'll be interesting to see how many points it took for the new hunts when the odds come out.
Click to expand...

 I threw 9 points at the new east canyon archery doe hunt! I have been hoarding points waiting for something that peaks my interest! I may have skewed the odds a bit. I don't imagine there are to many 9 doe deer point holders!
I don't see me not drawing. That being said I am a dedicated hunter for this unit also. That means I can hunt does straight from Aug 1 through Nov 30th! I plan on archery hunting most of it with my long bow, but I wouldnt be opposed to taking advantage of the additional opportunity and hunting with my rifle or muzzy!


----------



## 3arabians

Shortbus said:


> I threw 9 points at the new east canyon archery doe hunt! I have been hoarding points waiting for something that peaks my interest! I may have skewed the odds a bit. I don't imagine there are to many 9 doe deer point holders!
> I don't see me not drawing. That being said I am a dedicated hunter for this unit also. That means I can hunt does straight from Aug 1 through Nov 30th! I plan on archery hunting most of it with my long bow, but I wouldnt be opposed to taking advantage of the additional opportunity and hunting with my rifle or muzzy!


I split 7 with my daughter for the any weapon hunt for the east canyon oct 6 - 28th giving us 3 points. Not sure its enough. We will see.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortbus

3arabians said:


> Shortbus said:
> 
> 
> 
> I threw 9 points at the new east canyon archery doe hunt! I have been hoarding points waiting for something that peaks my interest! I may have skewed the odds a bit. I don't imagine there are to many 9 doe deer point holders!
> I don't see me not drawing. That being said I am a dedicated hunter for this unit also. That means I can hunt does straight from Aug 1 through Nov 30th! I plan on archery hunting most of it with my long bow, but I wouldnt be opposed to taking advantage of the additional opportunity and hunting with my rifle or muzzy!
> 
> 
> 
> I split 7 with my daughter for the any weapon hunt for the east canyon oct 6 - 28th giving us 3 points. Not sure its enough. We will see.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

 My buddy and his wife put in for the any weapon hunt also. He had 6 and she had 5, so they will he 5 total. This will be their 3 young kids intoduction to the total experience.


----------



## countrydave801

johnnycake said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> Aww don't be like that Vanilla-bean! I mean, just because I could go out today and shoot 3-5 black bears, and 1-2 grizzlies depending on how far I want to drive doesn't mean you should hate me! Or for the fact that the hunting year ends tomorrow so I could kill those bears today/tomorrow and then kill the same numbers again starting Sunday, all for the $50/yr combo hunting/fishing license. Or for the various caribou hunts that are basically year round in some parts. Or the annual otc moose tag. Or the otc sheep tag. Goat tag(s). Deer tag(s). Elk tag(s). wolves. wolverines. Or the 10-50/day grouse/ptarmigan daily limits August 10-March 31.
> 
> Ok, yeah, maybe you can hate me a little bit
Click to expand...

Alaska is where you reside?


----------



## 35whelen

johnnycake said:


> Aww don't be like that Vanilla-bean! I mean, just because I could go out today and shoot 3-5 black bears, and 1-2 grizzlies depending on how far I want to drive doesn't mean you should hate me! Or for the fact that the hunting year ends tomorrow so I could kill those bears today/tomorrow and then kill the same numbers again starting Sunday, all for the $50/yr combo hunting/fishing license. Or for the various caribou hunts that are basically year round in some parts. Or the annual otc moose tag. Or the otc sheep tag. Goat tag(s). Deer tag(s). Elk tag(s). wolves. wolverines. Or the 10-50/day grouse/ptarmigan daily limits August 10-March 31.
> 
> Ok, yeah, maybe you can hate me a little bit 8)


im with Vanilla


----------



## Swampy_Dog

Hoping my 9 doe deer points will pay off this year


----------



## Vanilla

In the words of the great Doc Holladay when talking about Johnny Ringo- Yep, I’m sure of it. I hate him.


----------



## johnnycake

countrydave801 said:


> Alaska is where you reside?


Yep, but the alternate spelling is more commonly used: Paradise.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> In the words of the great Doc Holladay when talking about Johnny Ringo- Yep, I'm sure of it. I hate him.


I couldn't hear you over the sound of the sockeye slapping up the banks of the Russian River right now


----------



## 35whelen

I would love to be able to shoot five bears a year


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

johnnycake said:


> Move somewhere with tons of OTC opportunity!


Idaho seems like a good state for people from Utah to move too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Idaho seems like a good state for people from Utah to move too
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Definitely not a different state just to the east of Idaho though...


----------



## johnnycake

Cause clearly Wyoming ain't no place to live....


----------



## Vanilla

So are cards going to hit tomorrow on antlerless, or what?


----------



## Ray

**** I hope so.. I need something else to consume my thoughts.


----------



## Vanilla

over/under on how many more "false alarms" we will get before the real thing actually happens? 

#fakenews


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> over/under on how many more "false alarms" we will get before the real thing actually happens?
> 
> #fakenews


So far, I've given you guys two. :O_D:


----------



## Pokesmole

Vanilla said:


> over/under on how many more "false alarms" we will get before the real thing actually happens?
> 
> #fakenews


I vote at least 4. Let's keep em coming.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

johnnycake said:


> Definitely not a different state just to the east of Idaho though...


Montana is not a bad place to live from what I hear.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

johnnycake said:


> Cause clearly Wyoming ain't no place to live....


Burbot have eaten all the bass and the kokanee and would rather eat each other than bite your hook.

The Hams fork is fished out.

No Water = No Ducks

Wolves and Bears have eaten all of the elk.

Winter kills all the deer.

Our anemometer is a 450 pound chain that may or may not frequent 45- 90 degrees.

The winters are colder than arctic seal nipples.

Yeah, Wyoming is a Turrible place and no one should live there.


----------



## Vanilla

Sounds miserable. At least there is no wind in Wyoming...


----------



## Ray

says no one, ever.


----------



## johnnycake

ouch


----------



## Ray

All jokes aside, Wyoming beats the hell out of Utah when it comes to opportunity with hunting.....


----------



## jjgreen

Well it has started!!


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Yes! It has!! Two doe tags here, for me and the mrs! Yee Haa!!


----------



## Pokesmole

Still nothin over here. Seems like another false alarm. ^


----------



## Hunttilidrop

No false alarm. Don’t know how to take a screenshot on my new phone or I’d supply proof. If you drew... it’s coming.


----------



## Pokesmole

Hunttilidrop said:


> No false alarm. Don't know how to take a screenshot on my new phone or I'd supply proof. If you drew... it's coming.


Well in that case... congrats! 
Now I'll continue to refresh my account every ten minutes


----------



## CPAjeff

I didn't draw . . .


----------



## CPAjeff

But . . .


----------



## CPAjeff

I did . . .


----------



## CPAjeff

Get the TOTP!


----------



## cedar

My card got hit,50$ and 30$


----------



## countrydave801

How do they go threw the list? Last name area?


----------



## hunting777

believe it or not I GOT A HIT!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing for me yet. I’ll be surprised if I don’t draw at least one tag here.

But my deer tag did arrive in the mail today. So I have that going for me.


----------



## MooseMeat

How do they run the cards? All at once? Seperately? I got hit for elk, but kinda figured I’d get a hit for deer or pronghorn as well with as many points as I have


----------



## johnnycake

Everybody knows if you haven't been hit by the time the posts start coming in on this thread, you didn't draw. DWR watch this masterpiece like a hawk and reward the whiniest members with tags. It's true, I called the DWR to complain about somebody getting a bison tag before me in 2012 and a week later I got my own call. 

Oops. Cat's outta the bag now.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

If it's anything like the last draw, I will have a CC hit two days after the email is supposed to come out, and then get the email another two days after that.


----------



## Christine

I just got a 50.00 hit on my card. Don't know if was for me or my husband. Kind of hope it's him. I've been lucky enough to get a cow elk the last three years. ..and it all ends up in the same freezer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

It kinda breaks my heart to think about all the little fawns and calves running around this fall, completely safe from my degenerate ways....

Somebody had better pick up the slack! Them thar hills be full of golden veal just waiting to be blasted in the earhole.


----------



## johnnycake

But for those of you that don't like to wipe milk off your trophy's lips before taking a photo, I ask....why not?!!!


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> But for those of you that don't like to wipe milk off your trophy's lips before taking a photo, I ask....why not?!!!


Im certainly not one of those people as you know. 2 $50s over here so far which means cow elk tags for the wife and kid. Hoping to wipe some milk after leading them onto a cow - calf or even calf - calf combo this winter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortbus

I drew my doe deer tag! No surprise on that one really! The big surprise is me, my brother his wife and daughter all drew cwmu cow elk tags. We put in as 2 groups of 2 and all drew! I am quite excited about that!


----------



## stick&string89

I have a doe antelope or deer tag. Not sure yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Finally!!!! I just got hit for elk!! After striking out on black bear, general rifle deer, bison and bull elk I finally got a tag! I thought I'd have my deer tag for sure... with having 3 points and all.


----------



## 3arabians

Shortbus said:


> I drew my doe deer tag! No surprise on that one really! The big surprise is me, my brother his wife and daughter all drew cwmu cow elk tags. We put in as 2 groups of 2 and all drew! I am quite excited about that!


Awesome! There will be a freezer or two tapping out for you guys.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## reb8600

Have a $50 charge so I must have drew my cow elk.


----------



## TheHunted

$30 $50 and a $213 charge for me. Gonna have to take my wife out to dinner twice a week for the next year.


----------



## muddydogs

I was hoping for a $30, $30 and $213. Looks like I just got a $30 and $30. I was holding out hope until I saw TheHunted post, guess no moose for me.


----------



## Clarq

TheHunted said:


> $30 $50 and a $213 charge for me. Gonna have to take my wife out to dinner twice a week for the next year.


Congrats! That cow moose tag is a pretty big win. Mind if I ask what unit, and how many points?


----------



## 35whelen

Congrats guys!


----------



## 3arabians

TheHunted said:


> $30 $50 and a $213 charge for me. Gonna have to take my wife out to dinner twice a week for the next year.


That is one hell of a triple! Sounds like you're going to need her to work with ya on those dinner dates during the fall though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## countrydave801

No hits for me as of right now. Think I’m SOL. Surprised I didn’t get hit.


----------



## Clarq

I got a $30.00 (exactly) charge on my card and thought for a moment that I'd pulled a rabbit out of my hat and drawn a doe tag with 0 points. Nope... it was the $30 I wasted on the Wyoming super tag apps. I guess it took a couple of days to come through. Forgot about that. :neutral:

Still holding out hope for $213.


----------



## 3arabians

Hunttilidrop said:


> No false alarm. Don't know how to take a screenshot on my new phone or I'd supply proof. If you drew... it's coming.


Hate to break it to ya bro, but you couldn't take a screenshot on your new phone, old phone, laptop, desktop, etc, etc, etc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHunted

Congrats! That cow moose tag is a pretty big win. Mind if I ask what unit, and how many points?[/QUOTE]

East canyon, Davis-North Salt Lake. I had max points.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Huh...? That’s wired BRO! Seems how I’ve done it multiple times before and then text it to you on my old I phone 5. Almost had it figured out too but got to busy at work and gave up.


----------



## TheHunted

3arabians said:


> TheHunted said:
> 
> 
> 
> $30 $50 and a $213 charge for me. Gonna have to take my wife out to dinner twice a week for the next year.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one hell of a triple! Sounds like you're going to need her to work with ya on those dinner dates during the fall though.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

If only I could convince her to come. Although if I tell her it's a casual dinner date where she needs to dress warm I suppose I could talk her into it &#128514;


----------



## 3arabians

Hunttilidrop said:


> Huh...? That's wired BRO! Seems how I've done it multiple times before and then text it to you on my old I phone 5. Almost had it figured out too but got to busy at work and gave up.


Sheesh. I cant do it either. I just wanted to give ya a hard time.

#puttingmybeerdownnow

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

TheHunted said:


> If only I could convince her to come. Although if I tell her it's a casual dinner date where she needs to dress warm I suppose I could talk her into it &#128514;


Now you're talking! The wife and I did a cajun style tin foil dinner on the campfire a couple weeks ago. It was a win!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## molarmechanic

*Got them!*

I drew for either antlerless deer and antelope and my girlfriend drew an antlerless elk and antlerless deer or antelope. Non residents with zero points. No idea how this happened but very excited.


----------



## TheHunted

3arabians said:


> TheHunted said:
> 
> 
> 
> If only I could convince her to come. Although if I tell her it's a casual dinner date where she needs to dress warm I suppose I could talk her into it &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're talking! The wife and I did a cajun style tin foil dinner on the campfire a couple weeks ago. It was a win!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It would definitly be a heart stopping date!


----------



## Ray

Now the real question is, what did we draw out for?! I only put in for CWMU units for elk, but what unit did I get?!


----------



## 3arabians

TheHunted said:


> Congrats! That cow moose tag is a pretty big win. Mind if I ask what unit, and how many points?


East canyon, Davis-North Salt Lake. I had max points.[/QUOTE]Boom! Nice pull! You took my tag. Max points also on the same unit.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Add doe deer tags for my daughter and I!! Just got hit for $60 more! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

Still nothing here. :sad:


----------



## plottrunner

I got hit an hour ago... SW Desert Cow Tag..


----------



## KineKilla

Nothing here either...yet. I’ll hold out hope but I won’t be the least bit surprised if I get anothe Unsuccessful email. When they cut tags by 90% it becomes a lot like trying to win the powerball.

What that has caused is a point creep situation in the area where there never used to be one. 

Nonetheless....come on $50....


----------



## Clarq

TheHunted said:


> East canyon, Davis-North Salt Lake. I had max points.


Nice! That's been the hardest cow moose tag to draw the last few years. My guess is that your odds of drawing were less than 15%. We'll see for sure when the odds come out, I guess.

I saw as many as 10 moose a day on that unit while hunting elk 2 years ago. You'll have a blast on that hunt.


----------



## johnnycake

I almost envy you all the excitement of "will I get hit" for these tags...the silver lining to the draw system.


----------



## johnnycake

johnnycake said:


> I almost envy you all the excitement of "will I get hit" for these tags...the silver lining to the draw system.


Almost.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I'm still waiting for a pending charge. I figured with 0 points I would have been guaranteed to draw.:-?


----------



## kailey29us

Two doe tags, I hope one is my daughters antelope.


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats to all that drew!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Two $30 hits. That would mean antlerless Dutton pronghorn tags for the wife and I. Now the question is which one of my weapons gets to eat? The new Tikka 7mm rem mag got bloody on a Beaver North cow last year and now it looks like it will take a couple speed goats.


----------



## brisket

KineKilla said:


> Nothing here either...yet. I'll hold out hope but I won't be the least bit surprised if I get anothe Unsuccessful email. W


Well, good luck, hopefully you'll get it. I'm loosing hope over here, but we'll see what tomorrow brings. I'll bet the emails start arriving tomorrow before the holiday.


----------



## Vanilla

I was hoping something would show this morning. Still nada. The tag blockers are in full effect!


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Got hit this morning for my son and I for cow elk! He is pretty stoked!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I was hoping something would show this morning. Still nada. The tag blockers are in full effect!


Glad to see I I'm getting a return on that investment


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Glad to see I I'm getting a return on that investment


I thought originally you'd have something to do with this, then realized you aren't smart enough to pull that off.

It's those pool jumpers! I hate pool jumpers...


----------



## Vanilla

I'll just claim this one.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I'll just claim this one.


Looks like it is all you are going to get besides your deer tag.


----------



## 35whelen

I'm not counting on email anytime soon. Bear email came in days after the official date for the results. Still holding on to hope for antelope tag


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Looks like it is all you are going to get besides your deer tag.


Just checked again, the only thing showing today is my tank of gas, my average sandwich I grabbed quickly for lunch, and the big tab my wife rolled up taking a group of people to lunch. You might be correct. And that sucks!


----------



## Critter

After I struck out in Wyoming I gave up hope. 

I am still debating if I want to pick up a OTC elk elk tag here in Colorado or buy a bull tag. But then I still have another month and half to think about that.

I just got my LL Utah deer tag so at least I can have some deer meat if I want'.


----------



## johnnycake

Thanks for the reminder...I better go load the printer before I start to print out all my tags.


----------



## brisket

Email's are coming. Struck out with son #1. Still waiting for the other two emails.


----------



## RG the OG

Just got my Email. Successful! On bonus points....


----------



## 35whelen

I've lost hope


----------



## Vanilla

35whelen said:


> I've lost hope


I'm getting there too.


----------



## Vanilla

TOTP


----------



## 35whelen

Last year I gave up hope n then got charged for Deseret cow tag. Thinking about that just gives me hope again. I'm a roller coaster of of emotions here


----------



## kodoz

No charge, no email...


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> Email's are coming. Struck out with son #1. Still waiting for the other two emails.


Son #2 struck out too. 

I guess it's only time until I get my rejection letter too.


----------



## Vanilla

35whelen said:


> Last year I gave up hope n then got charged for Deseret cow tag. Thinking about that just gives me hope again. I'm a roller coaster of of emotions here


In the words of the great Ron Burgandy..."I'm in a glass cage of emotion!!!"


----------



## Ray

I got a CWMU elk tag, just not sure which unit yet...


----------



## 35whelen

Dang it. Got an email from dwr just now but it was just to thank me for buying a utah hunting license. Bought it a month ago! They're just screwing with me now


----------



## 35whelen

I would also describe that way vanilla!


----------



## huntinfanatic

Wow, just saw the list of leftovers. Pretty slim pickings.


----------



## Fowlmouth

No e-mail and no pending charge for me.


----------



## Fowlmouth

huntinfanatic said:


> Wow, just saw the list of leftovers. Pretty slim pickings.


Hunt
number	Hunt name	Species	Weapon	Season dates	Number available
EA1042	Morgan-South Rich, East Lost Creek	Antlerless Elk	Any Legal Weapon	Oct. 6-18, 2018 &
Nov. 10, 2018-Jan. 31, 2019	1
EA1046	Morgan-South Rich, West Lost Creek	Antlerless Elk	Any Legal Weapon	Oct. 6-18, 2018 &
Nov. 10, 2018-Jan. 31, 2019	6
EA1183	Beaver, East	Antlerless Elk	Muzzleloader	Oct. 31-Nov. 8, 2018	22


----------



## 35whelen

Just got the email. Dang it. Maybe next year


----------



## kodoz

kodoz said:


> No charge, no email...


They were just making me wait for the "unsuccessful" email. Sick. Comon' WY leftovers!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Still nothing either way for me. No e-mail, no pending charge. I have checked the junk folder too.


----------



## kailey29us

Well I received 1 out of 3 emails, my daughter is going to be hunting antelope on Dutton/pauns in October. I'm guessing the other doe was for me not my son, I had something like a million points.


----------



## Vanilla

Got my email this morning. A whole lot of unsuccessful. I thought I had a 100% chance for my cow tag and about a 50/50 chance on for pronghorn. 

Darn pool jumping tag blockers!


----------



## Ray

I drew a CWMU tag for Weber Florence Creek and my moose point


----------



## Pokesmole

No email or charge. So I called. Big strikeout here. Even with points I can’t draw anything.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Unsuccessful e-mail just delivered. No surprise there!:-|


----------



## stick&string89

I was surprised to draw the new East Canyon-Davis tag










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

Struck out across the board on everything. I’m glad they have youth OTC archery tags and OTC elk, so we’ll still be able to hit the hills in August.


----------



## stillhunterman

Vanilla said:


> Got my email this morning. A whole lot of unsuccessful. I thought I had a 100% chance for my cow tag and about a 50/50 chance on for pronghorn.
> 
> Darn pool jumping tag blockers!


Well, seems like there are more than a few that didn't draw this year on much of anything. I won't be hunting deer til next year, so its an Any Bull unit for me come October. Sorry you and others didn't draw, I know it sucks, but such is the life of hunting in today's point driven world. Good luck this year on whatever you get to chase! It's a shame TOTP doesn't count for an extra point or two, it's not an easy task to accomplish and you have so many of them...:mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq

Finally got my email at 1:00 this morning. No luck, but I expected as much. That's what I get for drawing doe deer and doe antelope last year.

Oh well, I have tags for buck deer and buck antelope. That should be enough.


----------



## Vanilla

Fingers crossed for a cow tag in the AM!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Bought an over the counter Kamas muzzy deer and a cow control tag . Using the cow tag on my muzzy deer hunt and Any bull rifle hunt for south slope, and got to keep all my points . Not bad for not drawing anything this year. Good Luck All !


----------



## Vanilla

I should have went to the division office and not tried online...


----------



## CPAjeff

I gave it a trial run last night to ensure that I could get into the system as a 'returning customer' and all went smoothly. This morning, I got into the system right at the stroke of 8:00, put in my DOB and customer ID, only to be told by the system I couldn't be found and was subsequently kicked back to the page outlining that the license and permit sales system was at capacity.

It was fun trying to get a tag, it almost had the feel of Black Friday. Anyway, I think far too often, and I am guilty of this too, the folks at the DNR come under fire for the process of which they handle matters (draws, draw results, etc.). Yet I am sure the majority of them are just trying to do their best with the information/systems they have.


----------



## Vanilla

I tried to log into the system at 7:40, just to make sure all was well. It put me in the countdown, try again, rinse, and repeat line. I finally got in about 7:53, logged in, confirmed everything, then clicked the button to go to available permits about 7:55, and it kicked me out. Haven't been able to get on the system again. I can't even access the main DWR page. 

It's my own fault, I knew I should have just gone to the Division office and did it there. But, having heard the improvements to the online system and how they had worked out kinks from years in the past where the system crashed at the time of buying leftover tags, I trusted it would work. 

I don't mean to pile on, but if this is the method that they are going to choose to distribute tags, they should have a system that at least works for that method. I don't think that is an unreasonable request.


----------



## Critter

Ya need to bring up these problems with the wildlife board and get put on the ignore list.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Ya need to bring up these problems with the wildlife board and get put on the ignore list.


Ha!


----------



## Vanilla

TOTP

Just cause...


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Ya need to bring up these problems with the wildlife board and get put on the ignore list.


Fact is, for the DWR, why would they feel like they need to change anything? The board approved their recommendations a week ago, and in less than 30 minutes after the tags went on sale they were sold out. They had to do very little work to make this happen, and while people like me were frustrated that they couldn't get into the system and get a tag, that isn't a concern for the DWR. They needed tags sold, they sold quickly. For them, what is the problem?

Now that I'm done playing devil's advocate, I'm back to being frustrated. I'm going to murder a spike in October in retaliation for this snafu!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Vanilla said:


> I tried to log into the system at 7:40, just to make sure all was well. It put me in the countdown, try again, rinse, and repeat line. I finally got in about 7:53, logged in, confirmed everything, then clicked the button to go to available permits about 7:55, and it kicked me out. Haven't been able to get on the system again. I can't even access the main DWR page.
> 
> It's my own fault, I knew I should have just gone to the Division office and did it there. But, having heard the improvements to the online system and how they had worked out kinks from years in the past where the system crashed at the time of buying leftover tags, I trusted it would work.
> 
> I don't mean to pile on, but if this is the method that they are going to choose to distribute tags, they should have a system that at least works for that method. I don't think that is an unreasonable request.


It took me 1 hr. to buy the Kamas tag. Got Lucky that day. Ever elk hunt the Manti?


----------



## Vanilla

7MM RELOADED said:


> Ever elk hunt the Manti?


On a limited basis, yes. I was hoping for a cow tag there in this drought stricken state to increase that time there, though.


----------



## johnnycake

My dad had a situation almost identical to Vanillabean and CPAboy, but my brother in law on his phone had no problem and snagged a Gordon-Price Creek cow tag.


----------



## johnnycake

Or not, my bro in law just got an error message that told him to call the dwr. They took his money, but now refunded it and supposedly there are about 400 transactions pending and they don't know which ones actually will get the tag until next week sometime. What a cluster...


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Or not, my bro in law just got an error message that told him to call the dwr. They took his money, but now refunded it and supposedly there are about 400 transactions pending and they don't know which ones actually will get the tag until next week sometime. What a cluster...


Yeah, I will reiterate my statement above that if this is the method they want to use, I'm fine with it. But it should not be too much to ask to have the method actually work.

Cluster, is right!


----------



## Critter

People should know, every year when tags go on sale OTC it is the same thing. Freeze ups, people that get to their CC and then it dumps them out, others that think that they might have a tag but end up not getting it. 

I do doubt that it will ever change. Perhaps they need to go to a system where you need to go to a DOW office to get the tags and forget about this internet stuff. But then I can see the lines forming the night before and winding around the block.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> People should know, every year when tags go on sale OTC it is the same thing. Freeze ups, people that get to their CC and then it dumps them out, others that think that they might have a tag but end up not getting it.
> 
> I do doubt that it will ever change. Perhaps they need to go to a system where you need to go to a DOW office to get the tags and forget about this internet stuff. But then I can see the lines forming the night before and winding around the block.


This has always happened in the past, but recently there have been reports of this not being the case anymore. Maybe those reports are incorrect, but leftover deer tags used to be a cluster every year, and it seems they have that figured out to some extent.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> leftover deer tags used to be a cluster every year, and it seems they have that figured out to some extent.


It was a cluster this year too.


----------



## Critter

Could it also be that there are not that many desirable left over deer tags so there are not that many trying to get them?























































TOP


----------



## Vanilla

When do we find out if I drew a sportsman tag?


----------



## CPAjeff

11/21/2018

https://www.utah-hunt.com/(S(1ar0zc...82.2114969522.1540933873-354024745.1538161412

I'll mark it on my calendar to listen for your yells of jubilation when you get the sportsman's elk tag.


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> I'll mark it on my calendar to listen for your yells of jubilation when you get the sportsman's elk tag.


That would be something else, huh?

Deer or moose would work too.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> That would be something else, huh?
> 
> Deer or moose would work too.


Oh man - that would be incredible! Could I come with you on the SJ and be a packer?!?!?! I'll even bring horses for when you shoot that bull of a lifetime down in some nasty spot.

Deer - meh.

Moose - some offer as above on the elk!

;-)


----------



## RemingtonCountry

No words can describe the joy I felt when I saw this thread at the top..


----------



## Vanilla

The answer to all of the above is a resounding YES! You can come as a "make fun of me when I miss" participant too. 

I don't even know what I'd do with a sportsman tag, honestly. I apply every year thinking I have no chance of it ever happening, I've never really processed how I'd go about it if I hit the lotto on this one.


----------



## Clarq

Vanilla said:


> The answer to all of the above is a resounding YES! You can come as a "make fun of me when I miss" participant too.
> 
> I don't even know what I'd do with a sportsman tag, honestly. I apply every year thinking I have no chance of it ever happening, I've never really processed how I'd go about it if I hit the lotto on this one.


I know exactly what I'd do if I drew the sportsman's elk permit - run straight to Black Timber Outfitters and beg them to take my money. :mrgreen: No way would I go it alone.

I'm personally hoping for the desert sheep tag, though.


----------



## 300 Wby

Clarq said:


> I know exactly what I'd do if I drew the sportsman's elk permit - run straight to Black Timber Outfitters and beg them to take my money. :mrgreen: No way would I go it alone.
> 
> I'm personally hoping for the desert sheep tag, though.


Hey! That's my tag Clarq!:smile:


----------



## Clarq

Bottom of page...


----------



## 3arabians

RemingtonCountry said:


> No words can describe the joy I felt when I saw this thread at the top..


You said it!!

Vanilla, when I draw the sportsmans elk tag you are first on my list of invites to come down to the ole SJ with me. GPS cords on where I shoot my big bull are all yours when its all said and done.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

There are bigger top end bulls on other units than the San Juan, you just have to hunt them differently. SJ just provides such an opportunity to see great bulls regularly and be able to glass a ton. 

If you’re hiring a guide and want a chance at a 400+ inch bull, Ryan Carter with DC Outfitters wouldn’t be a terrible choice. He’ll take you to the Heppy’s stomping grounds on the Boulder, not the SJ. 

I would literally crap my pants if I had a 400 inch bull in my scope getting ready to squeeze the trigger. That would just be unreal. Who is volunteering to clean up that mess? Johnny?


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I would literally crap my pants if I had a 400 inch bull in my scope getting ready to squeeze the trigger. That would just be unreal. Who is volunteering to clean up that mess? Johnny?


That feeling I bet is better (brown pants and all) than watching somebody sit in the dirt chair you'd carved over 3 days, line up and shoot the ~400" (fine...393" 7x7) you had been hunting.

But yeah, I'll wipe you Vanillabean

And 3arabians, I'M NOT 1st?!! After all I've done for you?!!! (err....to you....)


----------



## 3arabians

Ah, there, there johnny, you know you will always be number 1 in my eyes. 

Even if you are already spoiled rotten up in the north. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

Last day to apply for a Sportsman permit. Results by the 21st.


----------



## Vanilla

I'm pretty stoked for my statewide elk tag. It's going to be fun!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I'm pretty stoked for my statewide elk tag. It's going to be fun!


I'm just hoping you'll invest in some Depends first


----------



## MadHunter

johnnycake said:


> I'm just hoping you'll invest in some Depends first


I have a stash of those left over from grandpa from years ago. I pull one out of storage every time I apply for the sportsman's tag.


----------



## Vanilla

Will I have depends?


----------



## Vanilla

That depends.


----------



## Vanilla

#TOTP


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

_Thoughts on this thread popping up again_

My Mind is Telling Me No, but My Body. My Body. But My Body, is Telling me YEAH

_Just to add into the fold. The Alaska draw is open. 
_


----------



## Critter

And in another month and a half the Utah application period will begin, not to mention Wyoming, Arizona, Colorado, and all the rest. 

It is just a huge cycle to rid me of my money.


----------



## 3arabians

MuscleWhitefish said:


> _Just to add into the fold. The Alaska draw is open.
> _


So what are ya in for johhny or anyone else with alaskan apps? Still a few days until my card gets nailed on a sportsman's tag or 2..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter

Just out of curiosity...... Does anyone know of anyone that has drawn more than 1 sportsman's tag in a single year? What would those odd look like?


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> So what are ya in for johhny or anyone else with alaskan apps? Still a few days until my card gets nailed on a sportsman's tag or 2..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


I've got my toes in the water for some pipe dream goat and sheep tags that are accessible on the road system within 2 hrs of Anchorage, plus an any bull archery moose tag on the military base in town. Less than 4% draw odds on all of these tags, so you could say I'm feeling pretty confident.


----------



## 3arabians

MadHunter said:


> Just out of curiosity...... Does anyone know of anyone that has drawn more than 1 sportsman's tag in a single year? What would those odd look like?


Im guessing the odds of drawing 2 are up there with Powerball.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Speaking of toes in the water... now I’m beginning to put my 2019 application process together. I’m feeling pretty confident in my sportsmans tag apps. (Im going to feel bad when I take Vanillas state wide elk tag) after that I’m going to put forth my usual expo tag $ amount and I have very high expectations for those draw results. Then comes the big one in January! I’ll be throwing my 5 LE deer points either towards the Henry’s or AI. And of course I also have a whopping 13 moose points I believe... (it’s hard to keep track after so long) I’ll be putting them in on the Cache unit! 2019 should be one to remember! I can’t wait!😎


----------



## CPAjeff

I sure wish I met the resident requirement for Utah so I could’ve drawn one of the sportsman’s tags - I guess there is always next year! 

On another note, has anyone else noticed that a lot of the sportsman’s tag bull elk are killed in the late season? If I had that tag in my pocket, screaming bulls in September on the San Juan would trip the trigger finger without a doubt! Plus I hate being cold and snow is the worst four letter word ever!


----------



## cdbright

i cant wait to hunt the entire state (almost) , with any weapon i have with for those big elk and deer, best $20 i ever spent :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## sheepassassin

CPAjeff said:


> I sure wish I met the resident requirement for Utah so I could've drawn one of the sportsman's tags - I guess there is always next year!
> 
> On another note, has anyone else noticed that a lot of the sportsman's tag bull elk are killed in the late season? If I had that tag in my pocket, screaming bulls in September on the San Juan would trip the trigger finger without a doubt! Plus I hate being cold and snow is the worst four letter word ever!


San Juan has gone down hill as far as quality of bulls. If you had a state wide tag that goes until the end of January, you can find a much better bull later in the year. These guys are hunting for inches, not the experience. They are easier to find when they come out into the open canyons for the winter. Lots of big bulls don't come out of the steep and deep in the fall, even to rut. But they can't winter in there, which makes them easier to find... and that's why most of the state wide tags are filled November to January


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> On another note, has anyone else noticed that a lot of the sportsman's tag bull elk are killed in the late season? If I had that tag in my pocket, screaming bulls in September on the San Juan would trip the trigger finger without a doubt! Plus I hate being cold and snow is the worst four letter word ever!


Why yes!! While screaming bulls in sept are neat. My twin bro (huntilidrop) and I are a very special kinda stoooooopid. Put us on a horse in -10 chasing late season cows across miles of frozen ground and watch us smile!!!

I can only imagine the awesomeness that would unfold if one of us had the sportsmans elk tag coming down to the wire. Its what dreams are made of. Brrrrrrr 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

cdbright said:


> i cant wait to hunt the entire state (almost) , with any weapon i have with for those big elk and deer, best $20 i ever spent :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


I remember those good old days when you could do that one a general deer and elk tag. A lot of years hunting the Book Cliffs, Henry Mountains, and Deloris Triangle. Those were the days.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

+1 3arabians we’d probably fill that tag on the henefer echo unit mid January! Sometimes it’s just more fun to stick with what you know! Haha


----------



## CPAjeff

Sheep - I completely understand why people shoot the bulls when they do and I think it’s great that they choose to do so! I just don’t have that resolve to wait and wait on inches when a 350+ bull in September would require absolutely zero second thoughts - you brought up some very valid points. 

3arabains - I’ve done that hunt a time or two and have sworn that I’ll never again do it. But alas, when I get back to the truck and trailer, get the horses loaded up, and thaw out finally by the time I get to Morgan - I realize it was all worth it, cave in, and start planning the next one. 

As Forest Gump said so beautifully, “Stupid is as stupid does!” ;-)


----------



## jason21

I would absolutely have a hard time keeping a tag in my pocket till nov. with the allure of being out in the best units watching bulls scream all morning long. Ive never been an antler hunter, but any large symmetrical 6x6 would be tugging at my heart to pull the trigger.


----------



## RandomElk16

3rd/4th week of September and my trigger finger would be heavy. 

That - or I would use it to get the ever-so-rare 350+ VELVET bull (Although, I do think I prefer hard horned like my bull. Dark with ivory tips)


----------



## Vanilla

With a sportsman statewide tag that lasts 5 months in my pocket, I would turn into the biggest trophy hunter on the planet. You can always find a nice symmetrical mature 6x6 later in the year. 

I'd be hard pressed to end the hunt on opening morning of the archery hunt with a 400+ inch bull standing broadside at 20 yards. Of course, I'd do it. But would feel I wasted an incredible opportunity to spend a ton of time in the hills looking over tons of diverse country and awesome animals. 

I have more ambitions than I do time and money, but it would kind of suck to end the hunt early, even if it was on a truly giant animal.


----------



## Vanilla

Random, it still would be tough to pull off the velvet bull. Doable, but season starts with the archery, so most bulls have stripped.


----------



## Vanilla

BOTP


----------



## Vanilla

And top.



Just getting into shape and in the right frame of mind for February through May 2019. There is no off season for champions.


----------



## brisket

Sportsmans emails are going out. No desert bighorn for my boys , still waiting for my email. Hopefully someone on here draws something.


----------



## cdbright

i just got mine, i was super excited for about 15 seconds, then i read UNSUCCESSFUL, again


----------



## brisket

And...I struck out too. Not surprised, but it's fun to dream sometimes.


----------



## carcass

Loser here too. Oh well.


----------



## Vanilla

Who took my elk tag? I want to have words with that person!


----------



## goofy elk

No TS....
I wanna know who got my Dersert sheep tag,
For the 20th year in a row now!

Words cant desribe......LOL


----------



## KineKilla

I received a bunch of Unsuccessfuls for Christmas this year.


----------



## middlefork

Well so much for knowing that this was the year for me 👀🤠


----------



## 2full

Well........I'm an O'Fer again this year. 
As expected. 

I guess there is always next year. :mrgreen:

Bottom of the page for me as usual.


----------



## cedar

I knew What's happening so i only put for elk and happened what i expected: UNSUCCESSFUL


----------



## Vanilla

Quality move on getting top, cedar. Quality. 

No sportsman tag, but you got top and that counts for something.


----------



## johnnycake

I'm disappointed in all of you.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Johnny, if it makes you feel any better, i'm standing right next to the man that drew the Sportsman's Moose tag!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Johnny, if it makes you feel any better, i'm standing right next to the man that drew the Sportsman's Moose tag!


Didn't work for me. I'm sad. I still feel like I'm in a glass cage of emotion.


----------



## johnnycake

RemingtonCountry said:


> Johnny, if it makes you feel any better, i'm standing right next to the man that drew the Sportsman's Moose tag!


You can drop a turd next to a prime rib roast all you want, it's still a turd.


----------



## Vanilla

So I applied for my first turkey point ever this year. 

What is everyone's guess for when CCs will be hit for turkey apps? 

:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## CPAjeff

Oh the joy when I saw this thread again!


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Oh the joy when I saw this thread again!


I aim to please, my friend. I aim to please.


----------



## Vanilla

Bottom?


----------



## johnnycake

2019 is gonna be my year. I just know it


----------



## Vanilla

I hate Johnny...


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> And might as well claim top.
> 
> TOTP


Not so fast there sparky.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Not so fast there sparky.


Now I'm sure of it. I really hate him!


----------



## Vanilla

But that doesn’t have anything to do with turkey draws. Sorry for getting off topic.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> What is everyone's guess for when CCs will be hit for turkey apps?


Tuesday, January 8th, 2019.


----------



## 2full

I felt 2019 was going to be my LE muzzle elk tag so I could get my elk with a muzzle gun. 
Then I went and killed one this year with a muzzle gun. :mrgreen:
So maybe Beaver LE archery elk....... dang close for that one too.......


----------



## Vanilla

Turkey emails went out last night. I was successful on my point purchase! Wahoo!!!


----------



## twall13

Glad I got that unsuccessful turkey app out of the way. Now I'm all cleared to draw my limited entry elk unit, right? I'd settle for my OIL Moose tag as well...

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

twall13 said:


> Glad I got that unsuccessful turkey app out of the way. Now I'm all cleared to draw my limited entry elk unit, right? I'd settle for my OIL Moose tag as well...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


There's an ancient UWN proverb that seems apropos:


----------



## johnnycake

TOTP


----------



## callofthewild

so just got the email that the hunt applications are up and going. we have until march 7th this year. does that mean that draw results won't post until the 4th of july weekend?


----------



## jebuwh

callofthewild said:


> so just got the email that the hunt applications are up and going. we have until march 7th this year. does that mean that draw results won't post until the 4th of july weekend?


I think they said they want to be extra sure this year they do it right so they need until August 15th.


----------



## callofthewild

jebuwh said:


> I think they said they want to be extra sure this year they do it right so they need until August 15th.


that makes sense actually. :grin:


----------



## CPAjeff

I got my application in! Now, its just the waiting game to starting checking the credit card statement multiple times a day starting in early May!


----------



## Vanilla

Got to get through the expo draw first!


----------



## Hunttilidrop

If I was to put in now for say... S cache early and draw Wasatch late expo tag, would I be kicked out of the state draw for the early hunt? I think I know the answer to this but not sure... That’d be fun if one was so lucky! Wouldn’t want to draw two of the same season though.


----------



## Vanilla

I think you’d get to choose which tag you want to keep.


----------



## CPAjeff

Here is the Q&A from this link : https://huntexpo.com/facts-faqs/

Q: What happens if I draw an elk permit in the Hunting Expo application process, and an elk permit in the Big Game drawing?
A: If you applied for a hunt, your application will automatically turn into a bonus point application. You are only allowed to have one permit per species per year.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Nice! Thanks for the clarification fellas! Come on Lady Luck!


----------



## Vanilla

What tag should I draw at the expo?

I’m thinking a Wasatch tag would be fun to have next year.


----------



## MadHunter

Buzz of nilla...That's my tag.


----------



## Vanilla

There is more than one available. We can both draw. We can share intel.


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> There is more than one available. We can both draw. We can share intel.


Done


----------



## johnnycake

Well, Alaska just posted its draw results....and I pulled an either sex bison tag in Delta! Yeah baby! Random draw is the BEST!


----------



## Ol_Boy23

Congrats!!


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Well, Alaska just posted its draw results....and I pulled an either sex bison tag in Delta! Yeah baby! Random draw is the BEST!


That is unbelievable man!! Congratufreakinlations!!

Is a bison tag in Alaska OIL?

Probably not.....probably no waiting period...... oh Alaska....if only...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> That is unbelievable man!! Congratufreakinlations!!
> 
> Is a bison tag in Alaska OIL?
> 
> Probably not.....probably no waiting period...... oh Alaska....if only...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


It isn't OIAL but it does have a 10 yr waiting period. The tag is gonna cost a bit too. Oh wait, no it won't, $0.00 right there for residents:mrgreen:


----------



## Vanilla

I knew I hated you for a reason.


----------



## Vanilla

And yes, it’s all about me being jealous.


----------



## Vanilla

Stupid Alaska.

TOTP


----------



## Clarq

johnnycake said:


> Well, Alaska just posted its draw results....and I pulled an either sex bison tag in Delta! Yeah baby! Random draw is the BEST!


You've always stated on this forum that you prefer fawns/calves to adult animals. I'd say this is a great opportunity to prove it.

I can only imagine how good a bison calf would taste.


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> You've always stated on this forum that you prefer fawns/calves to adult animals. I'd say this is a great opportunity to prove it.
> 
> I can only imagine how good a bison calf would taste.


I actually seriously considered doing just that on my Henry's cow tag, but I wasn't too confident in sexing a calf on the fly.

But, as for this tag, I'll admit it ain't gonna be about the quality of the tablefare--same reason I was very particular on my LE bull tag 

And Vanillabean I knew you wouldn't disappoint


----------



## Vanilla

Now that the expo validation period is closed...


When (time and date) will results post? 

Let’s hear the predictions!


----------



## brisket

johnnycake said:


> Well, Alaska just posted its draw results....and I pulled an either sex bison tag in Delta! Yeah baby! Random draw is the BEST!


Congrats! That's awesome.


----------



## DallanC

Vanilla said:


> Let's hear the predictions!


I predict a lot of people helped pay for Don Peays next Hawaii trip.

-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk

Vanilla said:


> Now that the expo validation period is closed...
> 
> When (time and date) will results post?
> 
> Let's hear the predictions!


Thursday evening. Between 7 and 8pm


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Now that the expo validation period is closed...
> 
> When (time and date) will results post?
> 
> Let's hear the predictions!


February 28 at 10:30 pm.


----------



## johnnycake

February 22 8am


----------



## Vanilla

DallanC said:


> I predict a lot of people helped pay for Don Peays next Hawaii trip.
> 
> -DallanC


Or his next house in Hawaii!

Happy to help a guy out...


----------



## Vanilla

Just like that.

TOTP


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> Now that the expo validation period is closed...
> 
> When (time and date) will results post?
> 
> Let's hear the predictions!


Thursday, February 21, between 6:00 and 7:00 p.m.


----------



## 3arabians

2/22 at 12 am

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Per the website, the results will be posted on Friday, February 22.

Three more days . . .


----------



## Slayer

Expo Results Thursday 4:50pm


----------



## KineKilla

Anyone retain the list of last year’s lucky expo applicants for a year by year comparison? It’d be interesting to see how many (if any) of the same “famous” names get drawn this year.

...and because it clearly states Feb. 22nd on the validation receipt that’s the date I’m going with. 2/22/2019 @ 9am


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

KineKilla said:


> Anyone retain the list of last year's lucky expo applicants for a year by year comparison? It'd be interesting to see how many (if any) of the same "famous" names get drawn this year.
> 
> ...and because it clearly states Feb. 22nd on the validation receipt that's the date I'm going with. 2/22/2019 @ 9am


Here are a few old lists from previous years:

http://www.monstermuleys.info/cgi-b..._thread&om=15574&forum=DCForumID5&archive=yes

https://huntexpo.com/2018-expo-draw-permit-successful-applicants/

https://www.huntexpo.com/2015permitResults.php

Stealing this quote from GoatT on MM

Drawn 2 tags - 170 people
Drawn 3 tags - 26 people
Drawn 4 tags - 4 people
Drawn 5 tags - 1 person

Source: http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/25372.html


----------



## Hunttilidrop

For the last 3/4 years the results have been posted at midnight 2/22. Sometimes a few minutes earlier than that. If your a fool for it like me and think you might actually get lucky you’ll stay up, or wake up to check the results in that time frame. It’ll be there.


----------



## 3arabians

Hunttilidrop said:


> For the last 3/4 years the results have been posted at midnight 2/22. Sometimes a few minutes earlier than that. If your a fool for it like me and think you might actually get lucky you'll stay up, or wake up to check the results in that time frame. It'll be there.


I will expect my text from you on the morning of 2/22 telling me we didnt draw an expo tag yet again. Haha!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

2012 it was posted Thursday night sometime before approximately 11:15, because that’s when I got the text notifying me that I drew. All it said was, “You lucky sucker!” 

I’d be okay if I joined the list of multiple tags...


----------



## Vanilla

And top...


----------



## ReadyToHunt

I thought result don't come out till May? I have been trying to not think about it so it wont seem so far away!


----------



## weaversamuel76

ReadyToHunt said:


> I thought result don't come out till May? I have been trying to not think about it so it wont seem so far away!


That's for the expo draw.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

ReadyToHunt said:


> I thought result don't come out till May? I have been trying to not think about it so it wont seem so far away!


May = Big Game Draw

Feb 22, at approx midnight = Expo (Devil) Draw


----------



## Vanilla

Is it going to happen today? 

Will it happen before the clock strikes 00:00? 

Or will time run out on all us Cinderellas? 

You can cut the anticipation with a knife...


----------



## twall13

Sounds like you guys are going to save me the trouble of checking and let me know on this thread when they post it. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer

Yep! I bet the expo draw is already done and will post sometime tonight.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Is it going to happen today?
> 
> Will it happen before the clock strikes 00:00?
> 
> Or will time run out on all us prima donnas?
> 
> You can cut the anticipation with a knife...


Fixed it for you!


----------



## CPAjeff

It's soo close . . .


----------



## CPAjeff

Yet, so far!


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!


----------



## Vanilla

Oh, I see how this goes...


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Is it going to happen today?
> 
> Will it happen before the clock strikes 00:00?
> 
> Or will time run out on all us Cinderellas?
> 
> You can cut CPAjeff with a knife...


Fixed it for you


----------



## Ol_Boy23

This anticipation is making me go crazy!!


----------



## Critter

Now if I was Vanilla I would go 


6


----------



## Critter

Then 5


----------



## Critter

then 4


----------



## Critter

Three


----------



## Critter

Twooooooo


----------



## Critter

ONE


----------



## Critter

And then TOP


But I'm not Vanilla


----------



## Vanilla

Well played, Critter. Dirty, but well played. 

(Slow clap here...)


----------



## johnnycake

Vanillabean may be slow clapping you, but I am giving you a standing ovation.

(but that might have something to do with a pocket so full of tags it hurts my back to sit down too much though)


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the expo validation period is closed...
> 
> When (time and date) will results post?
> 
> Let's hear the predictions!
> 
> 
> 
> Thursday, February 21, between 6:00 and 7:00 p.m.
Click to expand...

Well, I wish I was as lucky at drawing an expo tag as I was predicting when the results would be posted.


----------



## Vanilla

Solid Brisket. Solid! I got a text from a buddy at 7:20 pm with the results, so it was at least before 7:20.


----------



## Slayer

I’m thinking they posted up at 6pm. I found them at 6:13pm. Spot on Brisket!!


----------



## Ray

Anyone know when they’ll start hitting cards for black bear?


----------



## Critter

I got my unsuccessful email yesterday for Colorado turkey. 

Does that count?


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I got my unsuccessful email yesterday for Colorado turkey.
> 
> Does that count?


Yes! It all counts. This is a very progressive, inclusive thread. All are welcome.


----------



## Critter

I have found that it is a never ending process. 

Applications

CC hits

Emails

Tags

Hunts

Applications

CC hits

Emails

Tags

Hunting





It is never ending


----------



## Critter

I just had to do it.......












TOTP


----------



## johnnycake

That's whats I's appreciates abouts youse Critters


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Ray said:


> Anyone know when they'll start hitting cards for black bear?


Take bear spray it the only thing that works :rotfl:


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I just had to do it.......
> 
> TOTP


I dangled it out there, like a carrot on a stick. I was hoping Johnny would have some self respect and do something about it. Guess not...

And yes, this application cycle is indeed a vicious cycle.


----------



## Vanilla

Speaking of applications, I probably ought to apply!


----------



## Ray

7MM RELOADED said:


> Take bear spray it the only thing that works :rotfl:


Uh-oh, you're going to get me in trouble again -O|o-


----------



## callofthewild

i'll giter done on monday.


----------



## PBH

I just checked. No hits on my card yet. I'll take another look in an hour or so...


----------



## wyoming2utah

I'm not looking....I won't apply for a tag that will put me in the dangerous woods because I'm too afraid of one of all the dangerous animals in the woods that my marksmanship isn't good enough to kill--bees anyone?


----------



## PBH

pepper spray works well on bees.


----------



## Critter

I never thought of pepper spray. 

Down in Arizona we found a Africanized bee hive. They were fine as long as you didn't throw rocks at them but then they were outside looking for the threat. I found one a few years ago that I took a few shots at with my .40 S&W but that is a little overkill for a little bee. 

I wonder how honey taste with pepper spray on it??????????????
















TOTP


----------



## johnnycake

I quit playing the Utah bear game years ago. I've still got 7 points I think but with 5 OTC black bears/year up here I don't ever see myself jumping back into the bear game in Utah


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> I quit playing the Utah bear game years ago. I've still got 7 points I think but with 5 OTC black bears/year up here I don't ever see myself jumping back into the bear game in Utah


I'm sure you are a great guy, but at times I really don't like you... 

Am I jealous? Yep. Could I get my wife to move to Alaska? Nope.

So you must have done something right along the way!


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> I'm sure you are a great guy, but at times I really don't like you...
> 
> Am I jealous? Yep. Could I get my wife to move to Alaska? Nope.
> 
> So you must have done something right along the way!


I'm not sure whether I should use my free bison tag or my free moose tag to dry my tears. Or maybe I should print out two free goat tags? Thoughts?


----------



## lucky duck

johnnycake said:


> I'm not sure whether I should use my free bison tag or my free moose tag to dry my tears. Or maybe I should print out two free goat tags? Thoughts?


I think you should take all of your free tags and .............................................................................................................................................................

Have a wonderful time


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> I'm not sure whether I should use my free bison tag or my free moose tag to dry my tears. Or maybe I should print out two free goat tags? Thoughts?


Just don't get a paper cut ... I'd hate for you to not be able to hunt because you cut your eye ...

I'll be honest, when I grow up I wanna be like you!


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> I'll be honest, when I grow up I wanna be like you!


Don't play into his games!

But I do anticipate utilizing "johnny's guide services" one day in the land up north. So maybe I should be nice to him every once in a while?

Nope. Not worth it. I still hate him.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Don't play into his games!
> 
> But I do anticipate utilizing "johnny's guide services" one day in the land up north. So maybe I should be nice to him every once in a while?
> 
> Nope. Not worth it. I still hate him.


For a second there I started to worry you wouldn't fit into my motley crew with such a koombaya attitude Vanillabean. But then you redeemed yourself right nice there in the end.


----------



## johnnycake

Jeff, pull up your big boy 'spenders and look the wife square in the chesticles and say:


"PURRRLLEEEAAASSE! PRETTY PLEASE!!!"


----------



## johnnycake

I might need to think about grabbing a turkey tag down there though. I might be in Utah for a day or two at the start of the GS.


----------



## johnnycake

Have they started charging CCs for Turkeys yet?

(That better Vanillabean?)


----------



## Vanilla

'Bout time! Welcome back.


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> Jeff, pull up your big boy 'spenders and look the wife square in the chesticles and say:
> 
> "PURRRLLEEEAAASSE! PRETTY PLEASE!!!"


I tried it and it failed.

I practiced and practiced in the mirror earlier this evening - both the puppy face and the hard a$$ face. I decided to go with the puppy face, because who am I kidding, I'm not a hard a$$. Anyway, I mustered up the courage to ask and before I even got the words out she said, "I don't know what you are going to ask me, but the answer is NO!" I tried to play it off and say that I was going to ask if she wanted takeout from her favorite restaurant, but I'm a horrible liar too. Dejected, I retreated ... Sigh.

There's always next time . . .


----------



## 2full

Been there........:mrgreen:


----------



## callofthewild

well i have successfully donated my 148.00 to the cause. the only guarantee is the boy will be able to fish this year.


----------



## hazmat

When do the Utah black bear hits start?


----------



## Vanilla

My bonus point was already successful.


----------



## Ray

hazmat said:


> When do the Utah black bear hits start?


 I think we'll see cards getting hit tomorrow.


----------



## cedar

Vanilla said:


> My bonus point was already successful.


My card got hit last week for bonus point too


----------



## johnnycake

Anybody going for a particular bear unit?


----------



## johnnycake

Any thoughts on how the turkeys are faring in central Utah with all that snow?


----------



## goofy elk

johnnycake said:


> Any thoughts on how the turkeys are faring in central Utah with all that snow?


The turkeys are taking the hardest hit Hwy 6 South...
Flocks with feaders are OK,
But the higher mountain birds are dying...........
I've found a bunch the last couple weeks.


----------



## Kevin D

johnnycake said:


> Anybody going for a particular bear unit?


I always put in for the Cache/Ogden unit, not because it's overrun by bear, but because it's in my own back yard. Even though we don't have near the bear population densities as other areas in the state, the few bear we do have tend to grow big because basically there's little hunting pressure. The bear my buddy killed here in 2017 turned out to be biggest bear killed in Utah in the last 3 years, that's any season in any unit.

Checking my card statement this morning however, it looks like I might have to wait another year. :sad:


----------



## kailey29us

johnnycake said:


> Anybody going for a particular bear unit?


I put in for the Panguitch Lake/Zion unit, its the closest to home for me. With 7 points I should get a tag this year.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I put in for the North Slope again. My last hunt was a blast. Don't have an email or a charge yet.



johnnycake said:


> Anybody going for a particular bear unit?


----------



## DanSaldivar1

*Central Turkeys*



johnnycake said:


> Any thoughts on how the turkeys are faring in central Utah with all that snow?


I saw plenty of Turkeys(probably the same gaggle of 30 birds) just about every time I went looking for cow elk on Nebo during Dec and Jan. I haven't been back in there since though.


----------



## Vanilla

Now that I have finally put in for the big game hunts, I’m seriously going to start looking at my credit card statement multiple times per day to check. You never know if they’re going to hit early...


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing yet.


----------



## Vanilla

Still nothing.


----------



## Vanilla

Dang it! The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Vanilla

One more time tonight, still nothing. But....








TOTP!


----------



## Xbow123

My application history and bear points are now updated to show my first unsuccessful of the year.


----------



## goofy elk

TS
I am pretty sure both the kids and I have LE antelope permits on the way this year......
I dont need to worry about checkin hits on my CC this year....thumbs up.


----------



## Kevin D

Xbow123 said:


> My application history and bear points are now updated to show my first unsuccessful of the year.


After reading your post I hurried and checked mine too......2019 bear, unsuccessful


----------



## Vanilla

Goof, that’s cool! I hope you’ll share your stories with us.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

No email, no point update, no charge, this is my luck! (And no turkey tag so I may 0-2 so far this year)


----------



## 3arabians

Unsuccessful bear for my daughter and I. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## kailey29us

no charge, no email and points not updated....................................................


----------



## goofy elk

Vanilla said:


> Goof, that's cool! I hope you'll share your stories with us.


Absolutely..
Treestand antelope archery thread again this year...........
Coming soon!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

So i'm kinda in over my head here, card got hit for bear! Definitely wasn't planning on drawing..


----------



## 3arabians

RemingtonCountry said:


> So i'm kinda in over my head here, card got hit for bear! Definitely wasn't planning on drawing..


Congrats!! Where and which hunt?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Spring bear, Central Mtns Manti-North! If i'm not mistaken, CCG's wife had the fall tag last year and Goofy had this exact tag in 2013! I've elk and deer hunted this unit for 10+ years, but never hunted in the spring!


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats RC!

No email, no charge and no updated points for me yet!


----------



## goofy elk

RemingtonCountry said:


> Spring bear, Central Mtns Manti-North! If i'm not mistaken, CCG's wife had the fall tag last year and Goofy had this exact tag in 2013! I've elk and deer hunted this unit for 10+ years, but never hunted in the spring!


A little teaser from one of my trail cams last fall....on Manti, North.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

goofy elk said:


> A little teaser from one of my trail cams last fall....on Manti, North.


Now you're just teasing me! I was loving all of the snow (i'm a skier), now i'm not so sure I like it!


----------



## Ray

Don’t check the points update, view “my application history”.


----------



## lucky duck

Who is going into the 2020 bear draw with 13 points?


This guy :sad:


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Another goose egg for the year. 0-2 for this wonderful state.


----------



## SidVicious

I drew a bear permit! With the points I had, I didn't think i'd hit it, so a very welcome surprise


----------



## Vanilla

All this bear talk has me jonesin' for a tag.


----------



## Vanilla

Maybe I should amend my application and cash in some points???





Nah, I just wanted TOTP.


----------



## Ray

SidVicious said:


> I drew a bear permit! With the points I had, I didn't think i'd hit it, so a very welcome surprise


How many points did you have?


----------



## CPAjeff

I got the unsuccessful email this evening - there is always next year! Congrats to those that drew!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Had 10 points, no dice!


----------



## MadHunter

No dice either...then again first time in.

Hey Nilla.... MOTP!


----------



## SidVicious

I think I got lucky drawing with 5


----------



## Vanilla

MadHunter said:


> Hey Nilla.... MOTP!


Is this going to be a thing? Because if so....

GAME ON!


----------



## Clarq

Anybody know when Colorado is going to start hitting? There's a sheep tag with my name on it...


----------



## Ray

Clarq said:


> Anybody know when Colorado is going to start hitting? There's a sheep tag with my name on it...


If I guess right can I shoot your sheep?


----------



## MadHunter

BOTP!!!!!!!


----------



## johnnycake

Hmm. Only about another 6 weeks gents


----------



## Critter

Clarq said:


> Anybody know when Colorado is going to start hitting? There's a sheep tag with my name on it...


If they stay the norm you have another 2 months to wait.

The first couple of weeks in June.


----------



## Hoopermat

Mine got hit on April 2nd for $285


----------



## cdbright

what came out in April?


----------



## goofy elk

cdbright said:


> what came out in April?


His Manti Expo permit...

Wish it was mine! LOL!


----------



## MWScott72

I don't like CO this year. I mean, who closes their draw at 8pm??? Of course, my fault for waiting till the last day, but when I got on at 9pm, it was a rude realization hat I had missed out on my deer and elk points this year. Oh well...


----------



## Clarq

Critter said:


> If they stay the norm you have another 2 months to wait.
> 
> The first couple of weeks in June.


I think you're dead on for deer, elk, and pronghorn.

The release date on the sheep and goat draw is May 3 this year, though, so I assume they'll hit earlier. We'll see.


----------



## Clarq

Ray said:


> If I guess right can I shoot your sheep?


I don't think the game warden would approve. Guess if you want, though.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Hmm. Only about another 6 weeks gents


True, but for some reason I always get the warm and fuzzys every time this god of threads shows it's face! That's a great question Clarq! I wish I had an answer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> True, but for some reason I always get the warm and fuzzys every time this god of threads shows it's face! That's a great question Clarq! I wish I had an answer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't say that I blame you


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> I don't think the game warden would approve. Guess if you want, though.


They gotta catch him first....


----------



## Vanilla

Good to see johnnycomelately in the action. 

Finally...


----------



## ridgetop

This long waiting period is a killer. I have to plan my family vacation for June, just in case I do beat the odds and get that once every 15-20 year LE deer tag. Then it will be scouting and hunting from July 1st through October. Oh wait, I already do that every year. Well, it's still rough waiting to know for sure what I'll be hunting this fall.


----------



## RandomElk16

No clue why I just read 246 pages of this crap.. Total waste of company time.


----------



## callofthewild

RandomElk16 said:


> No clue why I just read 246 pages of this crap.. Total waste of company time.


most will pick up on it much quicker. then just jump to the end and spew random stuff like this....:smile:


----------



## Vanilla

callofthewild said:


> most will pick up on it much quicker. then just jump to the end and spew random stuff like this....:smile:


That would be a travesty and a miscarriage of justice if people do this. They do it to their own detriment.

This is the single most important thread in online forum history. So much to be learned!


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> That would be a travesty and a miscarriage of justice if people do this. They do it to their own detriment.
> 
> This is the single most important thread in online forum history. So much to be learned!


Would be like taking a helicopter to the top of Everest. Sure, the view is nice, but you missed the adventure along the way!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Kwalk3 said:


> Would be like taking a helicopter to the top of Everest. Sure, the view is nice, but you missed the adventure along the way!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And both contain countless amounts of preserved crap!


----------



## goofy elk

Vanilla said:


> [quote
> 
> This is the single most important thread in online forum history. So much to be learned!


Ya
Like the Big game 2019 CC hit start date.
May 17th this year..


----------



## RandomElk16

goofy elk said:


> Ya
> Like the Big game 2019 CC hit start date.
> May 17th this year..


What's the over/under on that?


----------



## Vanilla

goofy elk said:


> Ya
> Like the Big game 2019 CC hit start date.
> May 17th this year..


Goof coming through with the prediction! And he's usually pretty darn close too.

TOTP


----------



## brisket

CC’s were hit on April 9th last year. I’m predicting April 8th this year, less than a month away!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

May 10th I get my goat tag *OOO*


----------



## goofy elk

The Wildlife Board meeting dosnt happen til May 2nd, where they approve permit numbers.......

Takes 2 weeks to prccess after that.
Then the CCs being charged.

Pretty simple math.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians, I REALLY think that this is your year for that moose tag. 

MOTP


----------



## Critter

I just did a quick check and CC's started to get hit last year on.................................................................................................................................




























































































































































05/08


----------



## MadHunter

That was soooooo
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o
o dramatic!


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> 3arabians, I REALLY think that this is your year for that moose tag.
> 
> MOTP


Oh I didn't tell you did I! I am so emotionally ruined by your stunt a couple years ago I decided to abort on 14 years of moose points for fear of johnnycake 2. I now apply for antelope island bison. I figure you could never fool me into believing I drew that one. I take comfort knowing I will never have an OIL tag in my life but at least my sanity is safe.

Some people are so hard to be friends with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Oh I didn't tell you did I! I am so emotionally ruined by your stunt a couple years ago I decided to abort on 14 years of moose points for fear of johnnycake 2. I now apply for antelope island bison. I figure you could never fool me into believing I drew that one. I take comfort knowing I will never have an OIL tag in my life but at least my sanity is safe.
> 
> Some people are so hard to be friends with.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ha! Nice try.


----------



## Vanilla

May 8th? Wow.


----------



## Vanilla

Sup, Johnnycake? #totp


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Sup, Johnnycake? #totp


TOTP is sooo 2018...


----------



## 2full

I'm waiting for bottom of the page. 
That's my usual spot.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Ha! Nice try.


Ah shucks....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadHunter

I get the impression I missed an amazing prank!

MOTP!!!!


----------



## johnnycake

MadHunter said:


> I get the impression I missed an amazing prank!
> 
> MOTP!!!!


PM me your phone number and I will....tell you all about it


----------



## Ray

I’m guessing around the 15th


----------



## Vanilla

You could cut the anticipation with a knife!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> You could cut the anticipation with a knife!


----------



## johnnycake

I'm getting more and more convinced that this is my year for a desert sheep tag


----------



## johnnycake

Or Henry's deer tag


----------



## PBH

#penultimateTOTP


----------



## Hunttilidrop

I’ve got a feeling it’s going to be lucky 13pts this year for my cache moose tag if I don’t get thrown out when I draw my le elk tag with 0.


----------



## Vanilla

Just checked my card. Nothing yet...


----------



## Critter

I just set the alerts on my CC for it to text me when I get a hit over $300.

Being a non resident it can get expensive in these draws.


----------



## goofy elk

It wiil be interesting to see how the WB meeting plays out Thursday setting permits numbers......


----------



## Ray

This year I’ll get my general deer tag, I’ll buy an archery elk tag and I’ll get a private property voucher for cow elk. Nothing spectacular this year, but it’s still going to be a freaking awesome year!


----------



## Vanilla

Still nothing on the card.


----------



## Vanilla

Just checked again. Nada.


----------



## Vanilla

Hey there johnnycake!


----------



## Vanilla

Did I do it?

TOTP


----------



## cedar

My card got hit:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1 month ago for expo tag


----------



## Vanilla

Wait! I thought hose were only $5 tags!? :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## BradN

*Anything yet ...*



Vanilla said:


> Just checked again. Nada.


Anything yet on your card?


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing! 

Thanks for your concern though. This showing of support is why I love our hunting community.


----------



## cedar

Vanilla said:


> Wait! I thought hose were only $5 tags!? :smile::smile::smile:


5+285$


----------



## Vanilla

cedar said:


> 5+285$


This always makes me chuckle, because for years they were clearly and absolutely advertised as "$5 tags." Now I think they use the term "$5 applicant." Crafty little buggers...

Now that tag numbers are set, it really could be any day!

And as of this writing, still nothing on my card.


----------



## Clarq

Colorado hit me for a sheep tag today.

Unit S03, ewe tag. Super excited. I may be starting a thread or two in the next little while...


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq said:


> Colorado hit me for a sheep tag today.
> 
> Unit S03, ewe tag. Super excited. I may be starting a thread or two in the next little while...


Cool stuff Clarq!


----------



## Vanilla

Still nothing on my card.

(Post 2500. Cant wait to get 5,000!)


----------



## Vanilla

And just because...


----------



## weaversamuel76

Clarq said:


> Colorado hit me for a sheep tag today.
> 
> Unit S03, ewe tag. Super excited. I may be starting a thread or two in the next little while...


Awesome any time chasing sheep is an adventure.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> Colorado hit me for a sheep tag today.
> 
> Unit S03, ewe tag. Super excited. I may be starting a thread or two in the next little while...


That's awesome!


----------



## brisket

Clarq said:


> Colorado hit me for a sheep tag today.
> 
> Unit S03, ewe tag. Super excited. I may be starting a thread or two in the next little while...


Congrats! That sounds awesome.


----------



## CPAjeff

Clarq said:


> Colorado hit me for a sheep tag today.
> 
> Unit S03, ewe tag. Super excited. I may be starting a thread or two in the next little while...


Congrats man - that's awesome!


----------



## KineKilla

Used a different card this year and probably won’t see a charge until after the emails come out. When you all start getting hit it’s going to drive me crazy.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

*Book it*

Wednesday is the day.

I heard it from the horse's mouth Nancy Pelosi herself.

" Wednesday will be the day the cards will be hit and you can take that to the bank" - Nancy


----------



## goofy elk

I posted the 17th a few pages back.
And Im sticking with it............


----------



## Raptorman

Any truth to the Facebook posts about people getting hits today?


----------



## countrydave801

*Rule is.....*



Raptorman said:


> Any truth to the Facebook posts about people getting hits today?


In my mind, pic or it didn't happen.


----------



## goofy elk

Raptorman said:


> Any truth to the Facebook posts about people getting hits today?


LOL!
Fallon NV is still waiting for thre official permit numbers list from the DWR to START The draw.............

Comical stuff on FB.


----------



## Vanilla

No later than 5/15, maybe 5/14.


----------



## Ray

Where are you seeing people post that on FB?

I’m going to agree with Vanilla, 15th


----------



## Critter

The pick is in 5/11


----------



## Raptorman

It was on Northern Utah Hunting and Fishing I believe and then I saw it on Utah Bowhunters. But after looking more closely to the pic the posted it looks photoshopped for sure.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Raptorman said:


> Any truth to the Facebook posts about people getting hits today?


Fake news, it's photoshopped.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Last year

*2018 date: May 9, 2018* - CCs were hit

This year

*2019 date: May 8, 2019* - CCs were hit


----------



## Ray

Last year the Board meeting was held on April 26th, then the first cards were hit on May 8th, it took them 12 days. 


This year the Board meeting was held on May 2nd, if you give it the same 12 day timeframe, that puts the first cards being hit on the 14th.


----------



## prumpf

Mhh... all this checking my account makes me want to talk to my wife about all these charges lol. 
I am going with 5/14.


----------



## cdbright

ahhhhh , get excited , then find out its a lie, get excited again , another lie , just drawwwwwwwww already :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## RandomElk16

Update : Still no charge.

TOTP


----------



## MadHunter

Give it another 10 days! Make sure you have funds available.


----------



## KineKilla

Sure am getting antsy for some draw results. I really want to draw for the DH program.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

You know, if i'm not mistaken this time last year was when this thread grew by about 900%?


----------



## 3arabians

This thread is about to fire up once again!!! 

#moosetaginthebag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

RemingtonCountry said:


> You know, if i'm not mistaken this time last year was when this thread grew by about 900%?


That's correct - wasn't it absolutely wonderful?!?!?!

It's almost time
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
to get that wonderful "unsuccessful" email!!


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> That's correct - wasn't it absolutely wonderful?!?!?!
> 
> It's almost time
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> to get that wonderful "unsuccessful" email!!


Speak for yourself, I'm feelin' lucky. This is gonna be my year for a UT desert bighorn to go with my AK bison tag.


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm feelin' lucky. This is gonna be my year for a UT desert bighorn to go with my AK bison tag.


I'm trying a different approach this year to change up my mojo - acting like I don't want a tag so the powers that be will have sympathy on my poor soul and give me a tag.

I hope you draw a UT desert tag, the UWN needs another day-by-day from you - poetry at its finest!


----------



## Critter

This is another year that I can't afford a non resident bison or moose tag. I even put in for a chance in a lottery for a New Mexico bison hunt. 

Wouldn't that be the cats meow if I drew the Utah bison tag and they drew my number for the New Mexico hunt?


----------



## Vanilla

I hate hunting. I’m going to be so mad if they pick me this year!


----------



## Vanilla

Hey-oooo!

I could never try for a TOTP again and Johnny still couldn’t catch me.


----------



## cdbright

DH tag is coming my way......... I can FEEL it :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I think what you feel is my goat tag sorry for the confusion8)


----------



## olibooger

Curious if anyone knows how good of a chance a person would have to get an archery buck deer tag first time with zero points. The same for LE elk?
A buddy at work says usually for the deer and a decent chance for the elk. 

Is this true?

You guys have gotten me all excited, earlier than I thought. Bleerrhp


----------



## Ray

olibooger said:


> Curious if anyone knows how good of a chance a person would have to get an archery buck deer tag first time with zero points. The same for LE elk?
> A buddy at work says usually for the deer and a decent chance for the elk.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> You guys have gotten me all excited, earlier than I thought. Bleerrhp


You have zero chance for LE elk with zero points and may either have zero chance on general deer or pretty good odds, just depends on the unit you put in for.

Which units did you apply for? I'll look up your draw odds.


----------



## Critter

For LE elk there is always a chance with bonus points however so slim. 

However for general season deer the chances are slim with preference points.


----------



## olibooger

Ray said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone knows how good of a chance a person would have to get an archery buck deer tag first time with zero points. The same for LE elk?
> A buddy at work says usually for the deer and a decent chance for the elk.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> You guys have gotten me all excited, earlier than I thought. Bleerrhp
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero chance for LE elk with zero points and may either have zero chance on general deer or pretty good odds, just depends on the unit you put in for.
> 
> Which units did you apply for? I'll look up your draw odds.
Click to expand...

CACHE, CENTRAL MTNS, MANTI/SAN RAFAEL, LA SAL MTNS, MT DUTTON

In that order.

There are usually buck deer tags leftover??

How do I look up draw odds?


----------



## brisket

olibooger said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious if anyone knows how good of a chance a person would have to get an archery buck deer tag first time with zero points. The same for LE elk?
> A buddy at work says usually for the deer and a decent chance for the elk.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> You guys have gotten me all excited, earlier than I thought. Bleerrhp
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero chance for LE elk with zero points and may either have zero chance on general deer or pretty good odds, just depends on the unit you put in for.
> 
> Which units did you apply for? I'll look up your draw odds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CACHE, CENTRAL MTNS, MANTI/SAN RAFAEL, LA SAL MTNS, MT DUTTON
> 
> In that order.
> 
> There are usually buck deer tags leftover??
> 
> How do I look up draw odds?
Click to expand...

https://wildlife.utah.gov/bg-odds.html


----------



## olibooger

Between 1 n 1 and 1n 1.8. 
I'd say those are pretty good general season deer odds?

1 n 50 for LE Elk. Not so good. Anyways. Hoping to see my money be taken for the GS Cache.

Thanks


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> You have zero chance for LE elk with zero points.


The only way you have 'zero' chance for the LE elk, is if you apply for a bonus point only. Slim, but there is always that chance.


----------



## sheepassassin

Critter said:


> However for general season deer the chances are slim with preference points.


How do you figure? The more PP you have, the further ahead of the line you are. The more PP a guy has, the better your odds


----------



## Critter

sheepassassin said:


> How do you figure? The more PP you have, the further ahead of the line you are. The more PP a guy has, the better your odds


The poster said that he had zero points going into the draw. But he didn't say what unit.

Most units you will need at least 1 point if not more even with archery. But then when he reposted and mentioned Cache, well then that changes things but I haven't watched that unit for archery draw to see just what they are drawing out at on points.

If there is a unit that you could draw with zero points for archery Cache would be that unit.


----------



## Ray

sheepassassin said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have zero chance for LE elk with zero points.
> 
> 
> 
> The only way you have 'zero' chance for the LE elk, is if you apply for a bonus point only. Slim, but there is always that chance"
> 
> I wasn't being literal with my phrasing, but it's not far off from zero.
> 
> In total, counting res and nonres permits, there were a total of 2,912 permits given out, of that 2912 only 88 were given to people with zero points.
> 
> Add on top of that the fact that there were a total of 28,579 applicants for res and nonres permits and the odds start to look even worse.
> 
> Out of that 28,579 there were a total of 9,966 applicants with zero points for both res and nonres permits. 88 successful out of 9,966 is pretty terrible odds.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ray

Critter is right, draw odds on the Cache unit were 1 in 1 for people with zero points last year. He’ll more than likely get it.


----------



## brisket

Ray said:


> Out of that 28,579 there were a total of 9,966 applicants with zero points for both res and nonres permits. 88 successful out of 9,966 is pretty terrible odds.


Terrible odds, yes, but it's greater than zero. On a GS deer unit that requires at least one preference point the odds are zero (with zero preference points). In that case, the odds are better for drawing the LE elk tag than the GS deer tag.


----------



## Ray

brisket said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of that 28,579 there were a total of 9,966 applicants with zero points for both res and nonres permits. 88 successful out of 9,966 is pretty terrible odds.
> 
> 
> 
> Terrible odds, yes, but it's greater than zero. On a GS deer unit that requires at lease one preference point the odds are zero (with zero preference points). In that case, the odds are better for drawing the LE elk tag than the GS deer tag.
Click to expand...

Very true


----------



## bow_dude

I have to wonder about the draw odds reports. I have never not had an archery deer tag and I have never not drawn... always with zero points. I do consider what area I put in for, but I don't go by the reports, I just use common sense. Now that I wrote this, this could be the first year I don't draw. Even if I don't draw, all is not lost, I will just go buy an over the counter archery elk tag. Last year was the first time putting in for archery antelope that I did not draw. The 4 previous applications I have drawn, so maybe my luck is changing. I expect to draw the loper tag this year with one point, but considering how few lopers there are in the Parkers anymore, should I draw, I may give up the permit, depending on where I draw my archery deer. Lots to consider once the draw results are out. As you can tell, I am pretty optimistic. I will be archery hunting something somewhere this fall, that I am sure of.


----------



## goofy elk

bow_dude.
I fully expect both of my boys and myself to draw the antelope permits this year aswell......

Maybe we'll see ya down there again......!


----------



## olibooger

It is possible to own an archery deer tag AND purchase OTC elk, right? (I hope) 🤞


----------



## goofy elk

olibooger said:


> It is possible to own an archery deer tag AND purchase OTC elk, right? (I hope) &#129310;


Absolutely yes !


----------



## Critter

Sorry Vanila, it was here for the picking. 

Ya snooze ya loose. 

TOP


----------



## olibooger

goofy elk said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible to own an archery deer tag AND purchase OTC elk, right? (I hope) &#129310;
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely yes !
Click to expand...

YaY! &#129321;
Officially excited for September!!


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Sorry Vanila, it was here for the picking.
> 
> Ya snooze ya loose.
> 
> TOP


Even when I *TRY* to let johnny get a TOTP, he fails. Alaska has made him soft.


----------



## Critter

Could be something with the time difference, but then he gets into a few more post later at night than he does early morning. 

Not to mention that both of you should be working instead of surfing the net. :rotfl:


----------



## cdbright

olibooger said:


> Curious if anyone knows how good of a chance a person would have to get an archery buck deer tag first time with zero points. The same for LE elk?
> A buddy at work says usually for the deer and a decent chance for the elk.
> 
> Is this true?
> 
> You guys have gotten me all excited, earlier than I thought. Bleerrhp


pretty sure we drew Wasatch east buck archery lastyear with zero points


----------



## Critter

cdbright said:


> pretty sure we drew Wasatch east buck archery lastyear with zero points


According to the draw odds for 2018 you had to have at least 1 point for Wasatch East buck archery. For archery there were 1054 applicants with zero points and no residents drew a tag with zero points. Non residents fared better drawing 53 tags out of 58 applicants


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Even when I *TRY* to let johnny get a TOTP, he fails. Alaska has made him soft.


Or, maybe getting gobs and gobs of awesome hunting tags guaranteed (for free) each year makes it so I have less drive to seek out hollow validation from achieving the noble position of TOTP?

Fun fact: since I drew an any bison tag up here this season I am basically going to have tags for all of Utah's OIAL species at the same time: Bison, sheep (Dall), mountain goat, and moose. No need for credit card charges either!


----------



## Vanilla

I hate you...


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I hate you...


Double hate


----------



## MadHunter

Fight and hate all you want...... BOTP!!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I'm just here so I can get TOTP...


----------



## johnnycake

Bingo?

Or do I need to get 5 haters in a row first?


----------



## Vanilla

You'll get nothing, and like it!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> You'll get nothing, and like it!


What was that? It's kinda hard to see the screen behind this fat stack of tags.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> What was that? It's kinda hard to see the screen behind this fat stack of tags.


Well, yeah, I guess there is that...


----------



## bow_dude

Hey Goof... If we draw and you draw loper tags, maybe we should link up. The last time I hunted lopers down there I saw a single herd of 4 does. Can't believe how bad that unit has become. The first year I drew, there were lopers everywhere you looked. 3 years later, there were fewer, but still a lot. 3 years later I had to work a little harder, but we still took 4 for 4 lopers with bow and arrow. 3 years later, they were all gone except the small herd of does I mentioned. Last year when hunting deer down there, I saw 1 buck and no does. Of course we were looking for deer and not lopers. I read they had increased the number of permits for this year, so I am hopeful there is a good reason why other than to increase revenue from us un-informed hunters.


----------



## goofy elk

Heck ya bow_dude.
I've had that permit 3 times already.
Punched it twice.

And ya, it was insanely good a decade ago. I believe it was the 05 hunt we counted 78 different bucks on opening day!

My insider sources in Loa tell me the antelope herd is in better shape this year than is being reported.
( and its a super reliable contact)

Im going to look for myself next month. I'll be scouting out of the Aquarius Ranger Station.

Going to be a great hunt!
Looking to tag at least one out of our treestand. So much fun shooting antelope from a tree!


----------



## DeepTines

Hey goofy I should also pull the tag this year. I only live a 45 minutes away and I will try to be out there a lot this summer. I’m hoping the third time out there is a charm! Haha good luck maybe I will see ya out there!


----------



## sheepassassin

I was down there hunting goats on the Parker with my dad during the rifle hunt. I was less than impressed with what I saw. I had the archery tag in 06 and killed one before 10 opening morning. Goats everywhere. Last year it took us until noon to locate a buck, and we were shooting anything with horns due to other obligations that only allowed us to hunt 1 day. The whole drive out, we never saw another goat. I’ve hunted the unit probably 15 times between doe tags and other buck tags in the family, and historically speaking, I know we were in the right place and looking at the right spots. They just simply aren’t there. It’s gonna be another rough year I’m afraid. It keeps getting progressively worse. Before too long they will have to transplant goats to the transplant unit! At least we will have some turkeys to trade for them


----------



## johnnycake

I was surprised that we didn't see a single 'lope driving past the plateau last weekend, either direction.


----------



## johnnycake

But maybe we'll see CC hits in the morning


----------



## goofy elk

johnnycake said:


> But maybe we'll see CC hits in the morning


Nope, sorry.
Next week.......


----------



## goofy elk

DeepTines said:


> Hey goofy I should also pull the tag this year. I only live a 45 minutes away and I will try to be out there a lot this summer. I'm hoping the third time out there is a charm! Haha good luck maybe I will see ya out there!


Awesome.
As soon as the results are official,
I will start a Antelope, archery thread.

It will be fun!


----------



## 2full

I had an archery 'lope tag in 2004 during my waiting period to start putting in for elk again. (I drew the archery elk tag in 2000) That 'lope hunt was one of the most fun hunts I've ever done. 
After I draw my muzzle LE elk tag this year.......... I'll start putting in again. :mrgreen:
I may do muzzle antelope, that would give me one with bow, rifle, and muzzle.


----------



## bow_dude

Hey Goof... should we both draw. and you go scouting, keep me in mind to tag along. I'd love to check out the area... if I can get away. I want to make sure there are lopers before I decide if I keep the tag. This will be my 5th draw should I be successful. I drew the area for archery deer last year and we really enjoyed ourselves. Hoping to do the archery deer hunt again this year.


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> My chances of drawing more than my deer tag are so slim that I shouldn't even look. But I will. I'm a tortured soul.


Two years ago I made this post. I don't feel any differently today. Still tortured!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> My chances of drawing more than my deer tag are so slim that I shouldn't even look. But I will. I'm a tortured soul.





Vanilla said:


> Two years ago I made this post. I don't feel any differently today. Still tortured!


You can't draw a general deer tag, because they owe you one like me. Got to love those LL.


----------



## Vanilla

Yeah, you hear that Johnny? Deer tag every year, for free. Alaska has nothing on me!!!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Yeah, you hear that Johnny? Deer tag every year, for free. Alaska has nothing on me!!!


----------



## cdbright

saw quit a few does eating over by the airport yesterday, looken pretty fat , gona be a good year w all this green for them


----------



## johnnycake

Come on, desert sheep! I just know it is my year!


----------



## goofy elk

johnnycake said:


> Come on, desert sheep! I just know it is my year!


I wish it was 'my sheep year'.....

But
Its my antelope year,
That will pull me out of the sheep pool.....

Oh well, next year.


----------



## Raptorman

Facebook screen shots are starting again... :-?


----------



## Ray

Raptorman said:


> Facebook screen shots are starting again...


What are the screenshots of?


----------



## sheepassassin

It’s legit this time. Facebook is flooded with charges pending on cards. Too many to be a hoax


----------



## CPAjeff

I’m hit!

Either general deer or CWMU deer!


----------



## Hunttilidrop

I’m hit as well! Wife got her deer tag!!😁


----------



## Critter

Critter said:


> The pick is in 5/11


Looks like I was a day late on the pick.


----------



## twall13

I got hit for my general season rifle deer tag. Hopefully a limited entry elk tag follows soon.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

1 deer tag over here! So far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Hey Vanilla - because I’m a caring individual, I was wondering if your card has been hit?

I’d hate for the unsuccessful email streak to end for you? 

Oh looky there - TOTP!


----------



## prumpf

First rifle buck tag. Stoked!!


----------



## brisket

Nonsense. Goofy said it would happen next week, so I don't believe _any_ of you.


----------



## cdbright

cant be


----------



## CPAjeff

brisket said:


> Nonsense. Goofy said it would happen next week, so I don't believe _any_ of you.


#hatersgonnahate


----------



## 3arabians

It's time for the annual cc hits brothers and sisters!!

https://images.app.goo.gl/4ir5BrzpNGoC1EbH6

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weekendwarrior

Wife just drew Boulder Elk! That makes two tags two years in a row for the fam! Sweet 😜👊


----------



## weekendwarrior

Last years archery Boulder bull


----------



## hazmat

Looks like I will be hunting the CWMU I put in for on deer.


----------



## weaversamuel76

Stupid Cabela's card says I got nothing unbelievable

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I refuse to look.


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> I refuse to look.


That's a lie. Nada for me yet.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I’M HIT!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999

Two deer tags here... me (muzzleloader) and the boy (any weapon)...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

If you applied in a group, would it hit me with two separate $40 charges, or one $80 charge?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDog09

RemingtonCountry said:


> If you applied in a group, would it hit me with two separate $40 charges, or one $80 charge?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be one charge of $80


----------



## RemingtonCountry

DevilDog09 said:


> Should be one charge of $80


Dang, so that means either I drew my LE Deer or my girlfriend and sister drew general deer........................

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I refuse to look.


I'm just waiting for my CC company to text me that I have a $1500 charge.

I don't even have to look until I get the text.


----------



## olibooger

Yep. I got a buck tag!!


----------



## shawnsanchez1

My wife drew book cliffs muzzleloader


----------



## Clarq

Just discovered a hit from the DWR on my account.

Then remembered it's there because I extended my combination license today. What a disappointment.

TOTP.


----------



## Huge29

My card just hot hit twice minutes ago for general deer.


----------



## outdoors

Hit for two gs deer tags! Archery for my wife and muzzleloader for me


----------



## DeepTines

3 deer tags and archery lope!


----------



## Catherder

Hey, My card got hit for an Alaskan Cruise with my wife! Can't wait! 

Oh, wait. This is for hunting tags. 
Uh, nothing for me yet.


----------



## Humpy

Three general deer tags and an antelope tag (either wife or daughter) not sure.


----------



## sheepassassin

I have a $390 pending charge. Me and the wife drew dedicated again


----------



## 2full

I'm a loser......:sad:
No hits for me.


----------



## BGD

No charges yet here. Dang Discover!


----------



## KineKilla

DH for me and GS Deer all around for our party. Cabela’s card.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

$285 😳😳😳


----------



## RandomElk16

4x4 Bronco said:


> $285 &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


Ohhh.. LE Elk, but where?


----------



## crimson obsession

$285 pending charge for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

crimson obsession said:


> $285 pending charge for me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unit???


----------



## crimson obsession

RandomElk16 said:


> Unit???


Boulder archery.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDog09

Wasatch Archery elk here!!!


----------



## BGD

Finally - Wasatch East deer for me and my boy. Now I need to see those elk charges show up.


----------



## brisket

Still don’t believe you...draw must be next week.


----------



## johnnycake

Well, looks like I'm gonna have a sheep tag in my pocket this year!!!!


----------



## johnnycake

But the real question is...


----------



## johnnycake

... will I have more than one? I mean, I had a sheep tag in my pocket the last two years also, but maybe the trick to filling one is to have more than one tag? I'm still hoping to snag one from Utah to sit beside my dall sheep tag


----------



## muddydogs

I drew, albe I drew. Appears I drew my once in a life time LE bull tag with 9 points. Early Sept season with either rifle or muzzy in the Books. Did I mention that I drew a tag and its just not a muzzy deer tag.


----------



## hunting777

3 out of 5 for General cache deer. And a Snowville Antelope tag for me! It's going to be a good year!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

RandomElk16 said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> 
> $285 &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh.. LE Elk, but where?
Click to expand...

Wasatch early rifle &#128513;


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Is it too early to panic? Put 4 of us in as a group for dedicated tags, then in for general deer as a backup. Yet to see a large charge.........


----------



## goofy elk

Round 1
A few More to go.....


----------



## goofy elk

Another really weird thing,
This is the first year I've ever seen they Havent shut down the bonus point/returncard/history look up site on the DWR web.

Usually its down before CCs are hit.


----------



## BGD

So - does your card get hit for all your drawn tags at once or can you get hit for deer and then later for LE Elk or OIL? Just wondering if I have any hope left for any other tags besides my general deer.


----------



## goofy elk

BGD said:


> So - does your card get hit for all your drawn tags at once or can you get hit for deer and then later for LE Elk or OIL? Just wondering if I have any hope left for any other tags besides my general deer.


In my experiences,
Its been all at once.


----------



## BGD

goofy elk said:


> BGD said:
> 
> 
> 
> So - does your card get hit for all your drawn tags at once or can you get hit for deer and then later for LE Elk or OIL? Just wondering if I have any hope left for any other tags besides my general deer.
> 
> 
> 
> In my experiences,
> Its been all at once.
Click to expand...

. Oh man. I know it's a bit greedy since I already know we have deer tags but I was really holding out hope for LE Elk.


----------



## weaversamuel76

My 16 points didn't draw a cow bison tag I just find that unbelievable. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

weaversamuel76 said:


> My 16 points didn't draw a cow bison tag I just find that unbelievable.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Stupid pool jumpers. &#128521;


----------



## 2full

It's not always pool jumpers. 
Some of it is guys like me that just buy points for years, then decide to finally put in.


----------



## cedar

Mine got hit,general buck


----------



## Vanilla

Still nada in my world.


----------



## utahbigbull

Either Manti rifle elk for my wife or Archery Manti elk for me!!


----------



## kstorrs

Either Wasatch or Manti muzzleloader elk tag for me :grin: plus a general season muzzy deer tag to go with it.


----------



## Critter

Odds are it will be your first choice on the application. 

I have never heard of picks making it to the second choice picks


----------



## gdog

General archery deer


----------



## bow_dude

2 Archery Antelope... so far


----------



## Critter

I had to make sure that my cell phone was turned on. 

No text yet from my CC company telling me of the $1500 charge.












TOP


----------



## brisket

My boys drew GS deer :smile:. Nothing for me yet.


----------



## weaversamuel76

2full said:


> It's not always pool jumpers.
> Some of it is guys like me that just buy points for years, then decide to finally put in.


How many points did you use on a cow bison?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## tn_transplant

We got a charge for $195, so I pulled DH this year


----------



## Critter

weaversamuel76 said:


> My 16 points didn't draw a cow bison tag I just find that unbelievable.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


What unit did you put in for, the Henry or Book Cliffs?

With the late January hunt this year the cow tags on the Henry Mountains could of been cut back from other years. I never did see the number of tags that the WB allotted for it. I know that the WB wanted to drop the number of bison on the Henry Mountains a lot and they may of done it with the later hunts.


----------



## weaversamuel76

Book cliffs early cow September 21 to Oct 2 it's a new hunt dates so who knows

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76

I assumed it would 100% with 16 guess what they say about assuming holds true. I actually put in for archery cow at first but my work schedule changed and made me have to change hunts due to dates. It really makes me sick to my stomach right now. Guess it's not "official" until the email

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

You still have a chance until you get the official email telling you that you didn't draw. I have seen CC hits for week or two after they start hitting. 

I also have not seen any OIL CC card hits yet.


----------



## twall13

weaversamuel76 said:


> I assumed it would 100% with 16 guess what they say about assuming holds true. I actually put in for archery cow at first but my work schedule changed and made me have to change hunts due to dates. It really makes me sick to my stomach right now. Guess it's not "official" until the email
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Ya, I don't think they are done hitting cards, it usually takes several days.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jason21

DH hit for me just about an hour ago so the hits are definitely still rolling in.


----------



## olibooger

I'm reading several say the card hits continue even after the initial round. What if you've been "hit" , could there be an additional hit later still?


----------



## weaversamuel76

Critter said:


> I also have not seen any OIL CC card hits yet.


Finally cow bison!! All that emotional rollercoaster because I'm impatient and can't wait on the email









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

weaversamuel76 said:


> Finally cow bison!! All that emotional rollercoaster because I'm impatient and can't wait on the email


Congrats!


----------



## Slayer

olibooger said:


> I'm reading several say the card hits continue even after the initial round. What if you've been "hit" , could there be an additional hit later still?


I'm wondering the same thing. We got hit for several deer tags this morning with two separate charges. Wondering if there might be more later today or Monday? I hope all the chargers don't come in all at once per individual


----------



## sheepassassin

Slayer said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. We got hit for several deer tags this morning with two separate charges. Wondering if there might be more later today or Monday? I hope all the chargers don't come in all at once per individual


My experience has been they charge per applicant. If there's more than 1 person on your card, then the charges can come in at different times


----------



## Slayer

My sons deer tag charge showed up at the same time that mine did. 2 separate trabsactions on the same card came in at the same time. Probably all we got this year then.


----------



## crimson obsession

Got hit last night for LE Elk and then again this afternoon for our three general season deer. Gives a little hope for some of you out there... good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Still nada. Still cursed.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Well, just 24 hours into it and I’m on the 5th and final stage of grief. I’ve accepted that I’m unlucky and didn’t draw a tag in Utah this year, first time since my 2nd year of hunting..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Still nada. Still cursed.


Don't feel lonely. I guess that the State of Utah doesn't want my $1500 for a moose or bison tag.

But I'll wait until I get that dang email.

At least I have a muzzle loader deer tag coming due to my LL


----------



## Critter

I just had to do it. 






TOTP


----------



## Decoycarver24

Looks like I was lucky enough for a general season deer tag. Hopefully it's South Slope Vernal


----------



## Brookie

Remington you drew a bear tag in utah


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Brookie said:


> Remington you drew a bear tag in utah


That is kicking my butt, by the way.. I guess I just feel bad for the other three in the group!


----------



## neverdrawn

Guess I'm going to have to change my username. Any thoughts on Henry Mt's will be received with most sincere gratitude!


----------



## johnnycake

My heart seriously stopped for a minute this afternoon when I checked my CC and saw the balance had increased by ~$3k since yesterday. Looked like both my wife and I had drawn something cool... Until I saw it was just my daughter's surgery bill from Wednesday finally posted.


That hurt extra.


----------



## one4fishing

neverdrawn said:


> Guess I'm going to have to change my username. Any thoughts on Henry Mt's will be received with most sincere gratitude!


----------



## papaderf69

Question my son or i got hit 513 $ but both put in for nebo bighorn how do we find out who .11pts and 8pts. Didnt expect this . what you guys think.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

papaderf69 said:


> Question my son or i got hit 513 $ but both put in for nebo bighorn how do we find out who .11pts and 8pts. Didnt expect this . what you guys think.


I'd have to pull for the 11 point holder, but the world may never know....... Until the emails get sent early next week!! Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

papaderf69 said:


> Question my son or i got hit 513 $ but both put in for nebo bighorn how do we find out who .11pts and 8pts. Didnt expect this . what you guys think.


Who cares. Crack the expensive stuff!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaderf69

Exactly and thanks but this will be crazy🍻🍻🍀hope its the kid tho.


----------



## Vanilla

Congrats on the sheep tag either way!


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats to all those that drew - now if we could get some good threads this fall from all the successful applicants, that would make for some good reading and vicarious living!


----------



## Riverrat77

Wife and I are chasing deer again. Guess this time I get to try out all my ultralight hunting crap I bought to hunt with a buddy who has since moved to St. George. :-? Had my eye on a couple really nice bucks last summer out in some roadless areas but never chased them during the season. I don't appear to have drawn my LE archery elk for Nebo. Oh well, another point and there are always cows and spikes around.


----------



## APD

just got my pending general season $40 buck tag. cabelas card comes thru again!


----------



## Ray

Think we’ll get emails tomorrow?


----------



## goofy elk

Ray said:


> Think we'll get emails tomorrow?


No
End of the week.


----------



## johnnycake

goofy elk said:


> No
> End of the week.


So tomorrow then.

JK, I agree it'll most likely be at the end of the week before emails start going out, but you never know


----------



## Slayer

It only took a few days after cc hits last year. Maybe by wednesday??


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> So tomorrow then.
> 
> JK, I agree it'll most likely be at the end of the week before emails start going out, but you never know


Hey, be nice to goof!


----------



## Vanilla

I don’t mind waiting for my unsuccessful email.

#backontop


----------



## brisket

Slayer said:


> It only took a few days after cc hits last year. Maybe by wednesday??


The creator of this epic thread has spoken. Wednesday it is.


----------



## Ray

I’m still saying tomorrow 😂


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Daughter and I put in as group and got an $80.00 charge soooo. ? !  I vote wednesday


----------



## DAN007UT

So if your cc wasn't charged yet.. does that mean better luck next year? Or is there still a chance?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

DAN007UT said:


> So if your cc wasn't charged yet.. does that mean better luck next year? Or is there still a chance?


There's still a chance wait for your email it will come soon


----------



## muddydogs

DAN007UT said:


> So if your cc wasn't charged yet.. does that mean better luck next year? Or is there still a chance?


Better luck next year unless your CC company is taking its sweet time showing the pending charge. There is a chance that your next in line for a tag and someone turns one in so don't give up all hope just yet but you might as well start working through the grieving process now.


----------



## DAN007UT

haha this is my first year applying for a tag so I'm not really surprised. I guess I'll go have some fun with coyotes and waterfowl later this year


----------



## muleydeermaniac

DAN007UT said:


> So if your cc wasn't charged yet.. does that mean better luck next year? Or is there still a chance?


Last year my card wasn't charged for 8 days after my brothers got charged. and the same timeframe for my email. You still have a shot. Be patient.


----------



## Slap That Quack

My oldest daughter and I both drew general buck rifle tags! Looks like I am going to have to buy her a new bow like I said I would 😳. Super excited for this season!


----------



## Vanilla

And there is still a chance for some tags after your unsuccessful email. People turn tags in each year.

T.O.P


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

General buck tag here again. Love this time of year!!!


----------



## Ray

DAN007UT said:


> haha this is my first year applying for a tag so I'm not really surprised. I guess I'll go have some fun with coyotes and waterfowl later this year


You can buy a general elk tag, or try your hand at getting one of the leftover tags. Plus there's still the antlerless draw that starts at the end of the month.


----------



## cdbright

We got dedicated hunter , time to get them cameras going :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Raptorman

Bro in law got his for LE elk. We also got his fro two $80 charges out of 3 that put in separately for LE Deer. So looks like we are hitting up La Sal for elk and Books for deer! It is going to be a fun fall!

Now just to wait to see who drew the deer tags. We had 7, 4, and 2 points so pretty lucky regardless!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

johnnycake said:


> So tomorrow then.
> 
> JK, I agree it'll most likely be at the end of the week before emails start going out, but you never know


So the cards got hit on the 9th last year, and the 10th this year.

Emails were received on the 12th last year, so do you think we'll get them today? If we follow last year's pattern, we should get them today.


----------



## Critter

Last year the cards started to get hit around the 9th and I didn't get my unsuccessful email until May 31


----------



## johnnycake

RemingtonCountry said:


> So the cards got hit on the 9th last year, and the 10th this year.
> 
> Emails were received on the 12th last year, so do you think we'll get them today? If we follow last year's pattern, we should get them today.


I think there's a decent chance that they'll start coming out this afternoon/tomorrow. But I haven't had my tea yet so who knows what I'll be able to read in the dregs?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Critter said:


> Last year the cards started to get hit around the 9th and I didn't get my unsuccessful email until May 31


I went back and looked at my email, and there was two dates on it. 05/31 was predated, I believe due to "emailed results will be available by May 31st". But the other date was 05/12.


----------



## Critter

RemingtonCountry said:


> I went back and looked at my email, and there was two dates on it. 05/31 was predated, I believe due to "emailed results will be available by May 31st". But the other date was 05/12.


Your right, I looked at the wrong spot.

I got the email on 5/12.


----------



## Critter

Just so that Vanilla or Johnny doesn't get it. 




TOTP


----------



## goofy elk

We loaded up on tags this year!
4 archery antelope...
4 deer permits to go with as well.
The kidds and I are in for a GREAT season.......


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> Just so that Vanilla or Johnny doesn't get it.
> 
> TOTP


Some 60-100 pages ago I went through and had tallied up who had the most TOTP (which was me by a landslide FYI). If I remember right, Vanillabean wasn't even in 2nd place at that time....it was the Critter!

Who knows where the count is at right now.


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Some 60-100 pages ago I went through and had tallied up who had the most TOTP (which was me by a landslide FYI). If I remember right, Vanillabean wasn't even in 2nd place at that time....it was the Critter!
> 
> Who knows where the count is at right now.


Perhaps if I get bored after I get my sorry you didn't draw anything email I might go through all close to 300 pages and get us a tally, just for the halibut.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Some 60-100 pages ago I went through and had tallied up who had the most TOTP (which was me by a landslide FYI). If I remember right, Vanillabean wasn't even in 2nd place at that time....it was the Critter!
> 
> Who knows where the count is at right now.


Prove it.


----------



## brisket

Emails are on their way, just got one for my son.


----------



## olibooger

brisket said:


> Emails are on their way, just got one for my son.


No way? Really ? &#129320;


----------



## brisket

olibooger said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emails are on their way, just got one for my son.
> 
> 
> 
> No way? Really ? &#129320;
Click to expand...

Yep. Just got another one for my other son. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## olibooger

Wow. That's cool. I feel a bit stupid being so excited for an email but yet I am, very excited right now. 🤩


----------



## goofy elk

Just got the successful email for my oldest boy........

They are defiantly speeding things up at the draw office!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I TOLD YOU!!!!!!!!!







Sorry, I had to get that off of my chest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Decoycarver24

Email says South Slope Yellowstone muzzleloader general deer. I think I put that as last choice???


----------



## Critter

OK, I didn't have anthing to do for the last 20 or so minutes. 

So here is the breakdown for TOTP:

Vanilla 55
Johnnycake 52
Critter 42
CPAJeff 16
HighCountryFever 6
MuscleWhitefish 6
3Ariabians 5

The rest had 4 or fewer. 

There were a total of 65 different members with TOTP honors
Brisket 5

There are quite a few with 4 and less including Remington


----------



## cedar

Emails are sending


----------



## Slayer

Got my sons email, but waiting impatiently on my email..... Hope we got the same deer hunt!!


----------



## Ray

I was right about the emails coming in today. 😎

Quick, someone give me a cookie.


----------



## Critter

It's official, I have struck out again. 

I do however have a Monroe Mountain ML deer tag thanks to my LL


----------



## Catherder

Just got my email too. Going to be a lot of --\\O this fall. A little surprised I didn't draw general deer but it is what it is. 

Glad we "drew" our Alaska cruise.


----------



## Vanilla

goofy elk said:


> Just got the successful email for my oldest boy........
> 
> They are defiantly speeding things up at the draw office!


Which shows that my plan for the application period to close after the numbers are set will work.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> OK, I didn't have anthing to do for the last 20 or so minutes.
> 
> So here is the breakdown for TOTP:
> 
> Vanilla 55
> Johnnycake 52
> Critter 42
> CPAJeff 16
> HighCountryFever 6
> MuscleWhitefish 6
> 3Ariabians 5
> 
> The rest had 4 or fewer.
> 
> There were a total of 65 different members with TOTP honors
> Brisket 5
> 
> There are quite a few with 4 and less including Remington


Mic drop...


----------



## Vanilla

Make that 56.


----------



## Vanilla

PS- I received my unsuccessful email.


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> PS- I received my unsuccessful email.


Awwright, well played. :clap2:


----------



## 2full

I got my loser email as well. 
Dang, I am right there and thought I had it........I didn't want a LE elk tag anyway. :sad:
Will be interesting to see the draw odds when they come out.


----------



## Ray

For you poor souls that didn't draw.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html


----------



## utahbigbull

Looks like I don’t have to worry about my wife threatening to hand her Manti rifle tag in like she was threatening to do if she was the one that drew. I pulled the Manti Archery so it’s game on!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Manti muzzy general deer tag. 

I’ll grab a spike general elk tag. 

I should have enough to draw a cow elk tag, and maybe even a doe pronghorn. 

I may even try to pull the trigger on a WY speed goat this year, but we’ll see. 

Have a buddy that draw SJ archery for elk, so hoping to spend some time with him on that. 

No matter how you slice it, it should be a fun year!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Make that 56.


So it took me about 50 some odd pages of willfully avoiding TOTP for you to squeak out a small lead huh?

But since you are yet again not hunting bull elk, and I yet again have a pocket busting with awesome tags I might just let you have that pyrrhic victory


----------



## Vanilla

Sounds like an excuse to me.


----------



## Vanilla

Words of a sore loser.


----------



## Vanilla

57.


----------



## johnnycake

I'll bind my wounds with one of my extra sheep, moose, or goat tags I just have laying around.


----------



## hunting777

Ray said:


> For you poor souls that didn't draw.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html


So question, if you are to purchase a leftover tag. Do you lose your preference point for the next year? TIA


----------



## brisket

hunting777 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you poor souls that didn't draw.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html
> 
> 
> 
> So question, if you are to purchase a leftover tag. Do you lose your preference point for the next year? TIA
Click to expand...

Nope.


----------



## Ray

hunting777 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> For you poor souls that didn't draw.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/remaining-permits.html
> 
> 
> 
> So question, if you are to purchase a leftover tag. Do you lose your preference point for the next year? TIA
Click to expand...

No sir.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> 57.


I'm gonna go ahead and give you a double tech for force posting to TOTP with 3 consecutive posts.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Oquirrh-Stansbury General Season Buck for me. 
No LE Elk tag though......


----------



## callofthewild

got nothing except the wife's LL deer tag. am i alone in the mindset that it isn't worth playing the game anymore?


----------



## olibooger

I'm sure I'm not the first to ask but ima ask anyway. What is TOTP?


----------



## DallanC

No emails for us yet... but:

2x charges for general deer out of 3 applicants.
3x charges for Alaska Coho / Halibut trip this fall. 8)

We're good.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> I'm gonna go ahead and give you a double tech for force posting to TOTP with 3 consecutive posts.


Sometimes you just do what you gotta do. Don't hate the player, hate the game.

58


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Fowlmouth said:


> Oquirrh-Stansbury General Season Buck for me.
> No LE Elk tag though......


Oquirrh Stansbury General for me also !*OOO*


----------



## hunting777

olibooger said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to ask but ima ask anyway. What is TOTP?


TOTP= Top of the Page


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

olibooger said:


> I'm sure I'm not the first to ask but ima ask anyway. What is TOTP?


-_O-


----------



## olibooger

And the top if the page is a contest of sorts. I was trying to fit some fancy hunting acronym in there. TOTPIS


----------



## BradN

*Email from Fallon, NV*

Got my email today. Unsuccessful on Bison and LE Deer


----------



## johnnycake

olibooger said:


> And the top if the page is a contest of sorts. I was trying to fit some fancy hunting acronym in there. TOTPIS


No need to be salty about it, just get better. But you did snag a pretty sweet MOTP as a consolation prize, so you've got that going for you


----------



## olibooger

johnnycake said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the top if the page is a contest of sorts. I was trying to fit some fancy hunting acronym in there. TOTPIS
> 
> 
> 
> No need to be salty about it, just get better. But you did snag a pretty sweet MOTP as a consolation prize, so you've got that going for you
Click to expand...

Ya sure whatever you just said. I could care less honestly.


----------



## johnnycake

olibooger said:


> Ya sure whatever you just said. I could care less honestly.


Clearly.

But hey, it's official--UDWR robbed me of my desert bighorn sheep tag. I mean, how could this happen?! I had 3 points!


----------



## johnnycake

I blame Vanillabean.


----------



## johnnycake

Or perhaps I should blame salty booger too? 

Even my wife was unlucky enough to strike out across the board...I thought for sure LE elk would happen for her as she had 0 points


----------



## Clarq

Got my U-SUCC email from Utah late last night.

Oh well. Colorado already treated me well, and I should hear from Nevada next week, then Montana and Wyoming in June.

The fun lasts along time if you cast a broad enough net.


----------



## 3arabians

Whopping 14 moose points now and no attempts from johnnycake to make me believe any different this year. Peace has been restored for now. 

I’ll be hunting general deer and elk as usual. Both girls and the wife drew early rifle so we will have the whole family on the mountain for that hunt!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Clearly.
> 
> But hey, it's official--UDWR robbed me of my desert bighorn sheep tag. I mean, how could this happen?! I had 3 points!


They have been robbing me for years of my bison tag.

I put in for years when I was a resident and then once I became a non resident. My only problem was when I moved out of state I had a hard time coming up with the money up front before the drawings. So I only have 19 points. I just hope that they allow a mechanized wheelchair for me to ride around in when I finally do draw.


----------



## Hoopermat

Gs rifle deer for my two kids and a archery deer for me. Added on top of my manti archery elk. 
Making me nervous for the results in other states. I might have to take all of sept and oct off this year

This year marks all three of my kids have put in for youth anybull the entire time they was eligible and none of them ever drew the tag. Pretty disappointed about that.


----------



## johnnycake

Hoopermat said:


> Gs rifle deer for my two kids and a archery deer for me. Added on top of my manti archery elk.
> Making me nervous for the results in other states. I might have to take all of sept and oct off this year
> 
> This year marks all three of my kids have put in for youth anybull the entire time they was eligible and none of them ever drew the tag. Pretty disappointed about that.


Yeah, there were 5 of us in our household that applied for that every eligible year and never drew.

And 3arabians, just wait....


----------



## cdbright

3arabians said:


> Whopping 14 moose points now and no attempts from johnnycake to make me believe any different this year. Peace has been restored for now.
> 
> I'll be hunting general deer and elk as usual. Both girls and the wife drew early rifle so we will have the whole family on the mountain for that hunt!!
> 
> Better get that elk eaten up from last year , you are gona have a full freezer on the way :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians

We are doing our best! 2 elk and 3 deer hit the freezer last year. It’s a good problem to have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papaderf69

Oh and by the way my son drew the wasatch nebo bighorn not me. And 6 general deer . anyone see a nice bighorn .keep us in mind we probably doing a non guide .were simple but work our butts off. Good luck everyone.


----------



## johnnycake

papaderf69 said:


> Oh and by the way my son drew the wasatch nebo bighorn not me. And 6 general deer . anyone see a nice bighorn .keep us in mind we probably doing a non guide .were simple but work our butts off. Good luck everyone.


That's awesome! Can't wait to see how your son's hunt goes!


----------



## johnnycake

Can't leave this dangling here for Vanillabean


----------



## RandomElk16

HMM


----------



## DallanC

Still no emails for the 3 of us... charges have gone through though.


-DallanC


----------



## hunting777

I have all the emails, but yet to see one charge for General buck tag. All other charges have gone through. Just waiting for that one to hit my account.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

My email came on Monday and my card was charged for my Dedicated hunter late last night.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Sure enough, got 4 hard no's in my email.. I guess there are always out of state hunts!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Sure enough, got 4 hard no's in my email.. I guess there are always out of state hunts!


I'm holding out for becoming an alternate. It's bound to happen, and it will happen at the worst possible moment. And I'll take the tag anyway.

I'll report each day if I get that call or not...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> I'm holding out for becoming an alternate. It's bound to happen, and it will happen at the worst possible moment. And I'll take the tag anyway.
> 
> I'll report each day if I get that call or not...


I feel like i'm SOL for the tags that I would have a chance at, I put in as a group with 3 others. If i'm an alternate, wouldn't the other three get a tag as well?


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I'm holding out for becoming an alternate. It's bound to happen, and it will happen at the worst possible moment. And I'll take the tag anyway.
> 
> I'll report each day if I get that call or not...


I have been saying that for over 50 years and they never do call me telling me that there is a tag available.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

When are we gonna count BOTP??


----------



## RemingtonCountry

TOTP numero 5!


----------



## KineKilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding out for becoming an alternate. It's bound to happen, and it will happen at the worst possible moment. And I'll take the tag anyway.
> 
> I'll report each day if I get that call or not...
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like i'm SOL for the tags that I would have a chance at, I put in as a group with 3 others. If i'm an alternate, wouldn't the other three get a tag as well?
Click to expand...

I would think that you could still be selected as an alternate but I may be mistaken.

Don't give up all hope though, there's always the OTC Elk permits to be had.


----------



## Catherder

Critter said:


> I have been saying that for over 50 years and they never do call me telling me that there is a tag available.


I used to say that too, but I got that call last year so it does happen.

The trick is to fill your fall schedule with as much business, family, and other non hunting stuff as you can as that seems to trigger the tag return genie to send something your way with its accompanying challenging decision.


----------



## MadHunter

Catherder said:


> I used to say that too, but I got that call last year so it does happen.
> 
> The trick is to *fill your fall schedule with as much business, family, and other non hunting stuff as you can* as that seems to trigger the tag return genie to send something your way with its accompanying challenging decision.


Proof that Karma and Murphy's Law work in conjunction.


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> I used to say that too, but I got that call last year so it does happen.
> 
> The trick is to fill your fall schedule with as much business, family, and other non hunting stuff as you can as that seems to trigger the tag return genie to send something your way with its accompanying challenging decision.


Can confirm, 2012; was NUTS so naturally I accepted that November call offering me a cow bison permit.


----------



## utahbigbull

My 2010 Dutton muzzy tag was a surrendered tag I got the reserve call to accept. It was just after changing jobs and money was tight so that was obviously why I got the call that year. Almost had to borrow the money to pay for the tag!


This year I am in the beginnings of major house renovations on the outside and the entire upstairs minus the bathrooms. Put that together with my son planning to leave for his mission in the end of August, naturally this was the year to draw the Manti Archery elk tag. Gonne be an interesting next few months...………. I guess the wife will just have to be paying others for more labor than she was expecting.


----------



## Clarq

Woke up to an email from Nevada and a bunch of unsuccessful draws. Anyone luck out in the Nevada drawing?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I'm right there with you, 3 unsuccessfuls...


----------



## weaversamuel76

Clarq said:


> Woke up to an email from Nevada and a bunch of unsuccessful draws. Anyone luck out in the Nevada drawing?


I was so unsuccessful they sent me the email twice!

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Man, what jerks! I got quite the laugh when I checked my Alaska draw.. It looked like this!

Winner?
No

Really made ya feel like a loser -O,-


----------



## RemingtonCountry

TOTP numero 6!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> TOTP numero 6!


Sweet! You're basically tied with johnnycake now.


----------



## cdbright

tried to get into Wasatch East this weekend, got off HWY 35 and made it about 1 mile before Mill Hollow res, found 12' snowbanks along road and still 2' across the road where it had built up over the winter. Didn't have a winch with or even a shovel so i chickened out, maybe in a couple weeks or bring my snowmobiling back hahahaah


----------



## Critter

Colorado is hitting CC for moose, deer, and pronghorn right now 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## jason21

Critter said:


> Colorado is hitting CC for moose, deer, and pronghorn right now
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


I hope not. cause my CC hasnt been hit yet.....


----------



## Critter

If you put in for moose it should be hit one way or another they were being hit for sure on the third. Either a point charge or the tag charge. I am a little bit leery on the reports of the deer hits since I am almost sure that I'll get my second choice and haven't seen a hit yet.


----------



## Vanilla

So there are more hits in Colorado these days than the ones taking place on joints?


----------



## Vanilla

(See what I did there?)


----------



## jason21

Critter said:


> If you put in for moose it should be hit one way or another they were being hit for sure on the third. Either a point charge or the tag charge. I am a little bit leery on the reports of the deer hits since I am almost sure that I'll get my second choice and haven't seen a hit yet.


Hits for the moose preference have been coming through, and im almost 100 percent certain ill draw my deer tag, unless something magical happened to that unit and everyone decided to jump ship to it


----------



## Vanilla

I might start hunting Colorado one day.


----------



## Vanilla

Tip TOP.


----------



## jason21

Finally got the deer confirmation from CO. im relieved


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Technically i'm 0 for 8 in CO and UT..


----------



## johnnycake

RemingtonCountry said:


> Technically i'm 0 for 8 in CO and UT..


At least you're consistent!


----------



## Critter

If any of you that put in for Colorado want to look at the draw recap statistics they are out and on the statistics page.

https://cpw.state.co.us/thingstodo/Pages/Statistics.aspx


----------



## Ray

Seeing that I correctly predicted the day the results came out for the big game draw, I decided to give my prediction for the antlerless.

July 3rd.


----------



## middlefork

Fingers crossed I really hope I can draw the preference point I put in for


----------



## Vanilla

Looking at the antlerless draw odds is frustrating. The amount of units it takes 3 point to draw a cow elk permit is ridiculous. Pronghorn and deer is even worse. 

July 3 seems like a great day for me to be shocked I didn’t draw again.


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> Looking at the antlerless draw odds is frustrating. The amount of units it takes 3 point to draw a cow elk permit is ridiculous. Pronghorn and deer is even worse.
> 
> July 3 seems like a great day for me to be shocked I didn't draw again.


It wasn't long ago that I felt great about having 1 cow elk point and even a slight chance with zero. Now days it's takes at least 2 points to be comfortable about your chances.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

3arabians said:


> It wasn't long ago that I felt great about having 1 cow elk point and even a slight chance with zero. Now days it's takes at least 2 points to be comfortable about your chances.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If anyone is interested, I created a list of units for cow elk that you can draw with zero points. it has the unit number, draw odds, harvest success percentages as well as dates.
I drew last year so I had to make a list for zero points. I also made one for people with 1 point for my wife.


----------



## Critter

This is one set of points that I am glad that I didn't invest in.






T
O
T
P


----------



## Vanilla

Critter, just tell me where to draw and go sit for that herd that runs across the road each year!


----------



## Critter

About 5 miles due west of where I am sitting right now. 

The only problem is that they have restricted the cow tags down to where you need a few points to draw the tag that you could get on the leftover list in the past years. In this unit they are even removed the either sex archery tags and made them bull only.


----------



## Vanilla

Anyone else excited for Wyoming results on Thursday?


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Anyone else excited for Wyoming results on Thursday?


YES!!

:-|O|-:*OOO*


----------



## RandomElk16

CPAjeff said:


> YES!!
> 
> :-|O|-:*OOO*


I am thanks to this guy!


----------



## CPAjeff

It's almost time . . .


----------



## Critter

Just looked, nothing for me. 

Looks like my luck in Utah moved over to Wyoming.


----------



## kodoz

When's it going to start in Wyoming? 10 am today. And here it is 10:04 and I know I'll be headed up again for doe proghorn and doe white tail. No guessing about credit card hits or waiting for the "final" results to confirm that I didn't get a UT tag again. I like Wyoming.


----------



## DallanC

Unsuccessful in WY for all of us.


-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Going to be a busy year. 



3 Antelope Tags - WY area 100 Type 1 and 2x area 100 Type 6



5 Deer Tags - WY area 157 Type 3, 2x area 157 Type 6, and GEN. CO area 3/301 3rd season


2 Elk Tags - WY area 102 Type 7 and GEN


----------



## lucky duck

Who has 12 deer points into the Wyoming draw next year?






This guy


----------



## Clarq

Dad went the expen$ive route in an attempt to draw a special antelope tag with 0 points. I went cheap and applied for a doe tag in his same unit.

We both drew. :mrgreen: Now I have two hunts scheduled for September.


----------



## Brave arrow

Wyoming took my 1 deer point and turned it into a region G permit


----------



## weaversamuel76

Brave arrow said:


> Wyoming took my 1 deer point and turned it into a region G permit


That's awesome way to beat those crazy odds for drawing G.

I had seven deer points and didn't draw my tag I wanted.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

The lady friend and I got lucky and drew an antelope tag, looks like my general rifle elk plans are off!


----------



## Vanilla

100-6 tag for this guy! My first Wyoming big game tag. I’m pretty excited about that. 

Who is going to tie one to a sage brush for me?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Vanilla said:


> 100-6 tag for this guy! My first Wyoming big game tag. I'm pretty excited about that.
> 
> Who is going to tie one to a sage brush for me?


I have two of those shiny 100-6 tags and a 100-1 tag as well. I'll see what i can do about tying on to the sage brush. Granted you could probably almost hit one with your car driving HWY 189 to Kemmerer


----------



## callofthewild

Vanilla said:


> 100-6 tag for this guy! My first Wyoming big game tag. I'm pretty excited about that.
> 
> Who is going to tie one to a sage brush for me?


you are going to be just fine. except you will now get the nasty habit of hunting antelope. there is not a cure for that yet....:smile:


----------



## RemingtonCountry

callofthewild said:


> you are going to be just fine. except you will now get the nasty habit of hunting antelope. there is not a cure for that yet....:smile:


I've always been a big elk guy, but after my first Antelope hunt last year it definitely takes the cake.. The sickness is no joke!


----------



## Vanilla

callofthewild said:


> you are going to be just fine. except you will now get the nasty habit of hunting antelope. there is not a cure for that yet....:smile:


I don't want a cure! Bring on the sickness.


----------



## Vanilla

Hey johnny, was that another TOTP there? I even tried to let you have it.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> Hey johnny, was that another TOTP there? I even tried to let you have it.


Even I was letting him have it...


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Even I was letting him have it...


How the mighty have fallen!


----------



## johnnycake

The salmon are so thick in the river they've been bruising my legs as they rush past! Ain't nobody got time to baby sit TOTP when the fishing's this good!


----------



## brisket

2019 Antlerless CC hits prediction: July 1st


----------



## 3arabians

I’m going to say this week!! 28th CC hits start. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepassassin

Last year hits started the afternoon of the 2nd. It could go either way, but I’m leaning more towards the 1st.


----------



## Vanilla

It is depressing that I have 2 elk points and 3 pronghorn points in the antlerless draw and there is a better than 50/50 chance I will not draw public land tags. 

Oh well. I’m still excited to start checking my card every 3-5 minutes here soon.


----------



## Vanilla

I’m going to leave this out there for Johnny...


----------



## RandomElk16

Nope.


----------



## Ray

They’ll hit July 3rd, official prediction.


----------



## Ray

Scratch that, it’ll start on the 1st


----------



## KineKilla

Afternoon of the 2nd


----------



## Sarnt5m0kr

0 for 5 in Idaho controlled draw. Guess it will be general season deer units up there for me and my daughter.


----------



## 2full

I'm too lazy to look it up,,,,,,,,,:smile:

When do the over the counter bull elk tags go on sale in Utah. :mrgreen:

I know there is a bunch of u that already have figured it out.


----------



## brisket

2full said:


> I'm too lazy to look it up,,,,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When do the over the counter tags go on sale in Utah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there is a bunch of u that already have figured it out.


July 16th.


----------



## Vanilla

So you’re saying my credit card will get hit July 16th for a tag finally?


----------



## goofy elk

Vanilla said:


> So you're saying my credit card will get hit July 16th for a tag finally?


Nah
It will be more like the 20th.
No sence in getting into a rush now.


----------



## brisket

goofy elk said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying my credit card will get hit July 16th for a tag finally?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah
> It will be more like the 20th.
> No sence in getting into a rush now.
Click to expand...

I can see it taking 4 days for the website come back after the inevitable crash.


----------



## Vanilla

Ha! No kidding.

t.o.t.p.


----------



## sheepassassin

Rumor on MM is that the antlerless charges have started today around 4:00 pm...


----------



## Ray

I have money unaccounted for that’s been taken out, nothing else it could be.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

I can confirm. 30$ charge here from Utah Antlerless!


----------



## Ray

An elk tag for me and the wife!


----------



## Swampy_Dog

9 points was finally enough for a doe deer tag.


----------



## weaversamuel76

6 antlerless antelope points was finally enough for a boulders tag. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## High Desert Elk

Text alert came through said there was a charge on my CC so I know I drew one of my tags.


----------



## CPAjeff

I have two $30 pending charges on my card!

One for doe deer (three points) and one for doe antelope (one point).

Should be a great fall!


----------



## gdog

Cow elk tag -()/--()/-


----------



## derekp1999

I got several notifications... $100 for cow elk (party app with me and the brother in law), $50 for cow elk for my 12 year old son, and $30 for doe pronghorn for me.


----------



## 3arabians

Two fifties for my daughter and I!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89

Deseret cow elk for me. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cedar

Doe pronghorn for me (3 points)


----------



## RandomElk16

Looks like I have a cow elk tag coming my way!


----------



## Vanilla

Remind me again why Covey and the Board’s chair insisted that there would “be consequences” if they moved the application period to after the tag numbers were set? 

Nothin but Maverik and FG Fly Shop charges for me today...


----------



## Shortbus

My wife and I both drew CWMU elk tags! This will be my 3rd CWMU elk tag i have drawn in 4 years!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Got hit for a cow elk tag! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Think they’ll keep hitting through Monday? I got both my tags, just curious.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Remind me again why Covey and the Board's chair insisted that there would "be consequences" if they moved the application period to after the tag numbers were set?
> 
> Nothin but Maverik and FG Fly Shop charges for me today...


That's what you get for being TOP all the time.


----------



## Critter

So Top Of The Page To Ya


----------



## sheepassassin

Ray said:


> Think they'll keep hitting through Monday? I got both my tags, just curious.


I haven't been hit yet, and I know for certain I'll draw at least my doe deer tag with 4 points. I've got quite a few other points built up for other species as well, so does my wife and we haven't seen a charge on our CC yet. With them running cards on a Saturday when most banks are closed, I'm betting a large percentage of charges will come through tomorrow at 8 am.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Hit for either deer or doe pronghorn for me....really hoping for the doe pronghorn


----------



## High Desert Elk

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Hit for either deer or doe pronghorn for me....really hoping for the doe pronghorn


That's what I scored - doe pronghorn.


----------



## SwedishCowboy

Drew my cow elk tag!


----------



## KineKilla

Nothing pending here yet. I’m not overly hopeful with the tag numbers being as low as they are.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> So Top Of The Page To Ya


And to you too sir. I ain't too salty about it :mrgreen:


----------



## Hunttilidrop

What are the other seven fish? (Sea bass?)


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> And to you too sir. I ain't too salty about it :mrgreen:


Who is the ugly out of shape guy with the obviously wonderful lady and great kids?


----------



## Vanilla

Oh dang....


----------



## Vanilla

Why’d I have to do it?


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> And to you too sir. I ain't too salty about it :mrgreen:


Ya, life must be rough for you up there.


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> And to you too sir. I ain't too salty about it :mrgreen:


Sounds like an awesome trip. Life is good.

Nilla wafer has a point though. Are you in good enough shape for that booklet of tags you have for the fall?


----------



## MWScott72

3arabians said:


> Two fifties for my daughter and I!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, looks like you will be having fun up there again Jake!

I drew my preference points for both cow elk and doe antelope, so I'm set...somewhere in the future.

I did score a buck and 2 doe antelope tags in WY, so I will be busy for a bit out west. A buddy did the same and my FIL and BIL both drew 2 doe goat tags as well.

I love WY... &#128578;


----------



## cdbright

got denied by snow AGAIN , made it past Current Creek and got close to the top and hit 4' of snow across the road, deer still lower as there is not much grown yet up top, plenty down low though


----------



## brisket

I'll bet emails will start going out late afternoon today. It's looking like 4 pronghorn points didn't do it for the unit I put in for.


----------



## 3arabians

MWScott72 said:


> Well, looks like you will be having fun up there again Jake!
> 
> I drew my preference points for both cow elk and doe antelope, so I'm set...somewhere in the future.
> 
> I did score a buck and 2 doe antelope tags in WY, so I will be busy for a bit out west. A buddy did the same and my FIL and BIL both drew 2 doe goat tags as well.
> 
> I love WY... &#128578;


Yes sir!! Congrats on the WY antelope tags!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

Antlerless emails are going out.


----------



## goofy elk

Emails have started....!


----------



## Vanilla

No charge or email yet for me. 

Look on the bright side, I can go into next year with FOUR doe pronghorn and THREE cow elk points. All on public land units I'm trying to draw...


----------



## Vanilla

Not letting Critter take this one.


----------



## Ray

Just got my email!!!


----------



## goofy elk

I'm sorry TS.
But that's funny.
I just had to laugh.........

No hits or Email.......
Ouch!


----------



## Critter

I just got my tag for my Monroe ML hunt this year.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

goofy elk said:


> I'm sorry TS.
> But that's funny.
> I just had to laugh.........
> 
> No hits or Email.......
> Ouch!


I laugh so I don't cry, Goof!

And now it's official- a big fat round of unsuccessfuls. It's all I know how to do, apparently.


----------



## johnnycake

Hunttilidrop said:


> What are the other seven fish? (Sea bass?)


Yeah those are rockfish/black bass, and we had a bunch of others that there weren't enough hooks to put up.

Apparently I was the only one who puffed up their chest in the photo...and belly...yeah, there's a few more pounds on my frame than I was hoping for this close to the fall but I've been in worse shape and still survived my mountain trips in the past. I can always use an extra moose or goat tag as a makeshift knee or ankle brace if I get hurt luggin' my fatself up the hill.

But we officially drew everything we applied for in the UT antlerless draw. We've got a couple fat stacks of shiny points to use someday somehow if/when we want to.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Those pounds will come off fast once you get started, with all those tags. It’s good to have some reserves stored up. At least that’s what I tell myself with my dedicated hunter and multi season bull hunts just around the corner! I was going to say rock fish but wasn’t sure... me and my brother caught some one time when we were kids of the coast of San Diego.


----------



## johnnycake

I usually drop about 10 lbs for every 3-4 day outing in the mountains. 

Those black bass were on average the biggest I've ever caught. My fillets averaged 1.5lbs each (3lbs of meat/fish) about double what I'm used to


----------



## CPAjeff

Could it be???


----------



## CPAjeff

So close . . .


----------



## CPAjeff

Yes ... TOTP!

I drew four doe/fawn antelope tags in the Wyoming leftover draw -- YAHOO!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

I want to be CPAJeff when I grow up.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> I want to be CPAJeff when I grow up.


Perry Mason
Matlock
Law & Order

and the list goes on . . .

Guys like me wish we were guys like you and Johnnycake.


----------



## Vanilla

I’m more of a Jackie Chiles kind of guy myself.


----------



## callofthewild

make your next post an epic one vanilla!!!!!


----------



## Vanilla

callofthewild said:


> make your next post an epic one vanilla!!!!!


I got nothing. Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> I got nothing. Sorry to disappoint.


This is one of my favorite posts. The shear honesty, humbling!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I'm more of a Jackie Chiles kind of guy myself.


Preposterous


----------



## johnnycake

callofthewild said:


> make your next post an epic one vanilla!!!!!


Lascivious.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I got nothing. Sorry to disappoint.


Absurd.


----------



## johnnycake

MadHunter said:


> This is one of my favorite posts. The shear honesty, humbling!


Preposterous.


----------



## Vanilla

I am shocked a chagrined! Mortified and stupefied. 

Johhnycake with a TOTP. 

Did I tell you to put the balm on?


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> I am shocked a chagrined! Mortified and stupefied.
> 
> Johhnycake with a TOTP.
> 
> Did I tell you to put the balm on?


Flabbergasted!!!
I got quoted on that TOTP. Do I get partial credit?


----------



## CPAjeff

After a moment of ill discretion, I must admit my folly . . .

YAHOO - - - my card was charged for swan and crane!!


----------



## 3arabians

CPAjeff said:


> After a moment of ill discretion, I must admit my folly . . .
> 
> YAHOO - - - my card was charged for swan and crane!!


Atta boy Jeff! And way to stay loyal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

CPAjeff said:


> After a moment of ill discretion, I must admit my folly . . .


Forgiven. Welcome back, my son.


----------



## Vanilla

All is well that ends well. 

You want to hear a real kicker on the swan draw? Well, I have a lot of points and was building points so I could get my 12 year old a tag this year. She has stalled on hunter safety and not completed it, and I'm not going to force her to do it or do it for her. So I made an offer to some other family and even a couple friends that they could jump on my points and we could draw a tag together. I waited, and waited, and waited...then got distracted, and didn't even apply myself! 

Last time I try to do anything nice for anyone in my lifetime!!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> All is well that ends well.
> 
> You want to hear a real kicker on the swan draw? Well, I have a lot of points and was building points so I could get my 12 year old a tag this year. She has stalled on hunter safety and not completed it, and I'm not going to force her to do it or do it for her. So I made an offer to some other family and even a couple friends that they could jump on my points and we could draw a tag together. I waited, and waited, and waited...then got distracted, and didn't even apply myself!
> 
> Last time I try to do anything nice for anyone in my lifetime!!!


If she keeps stalling, throw her on the Trial Hunter Program! Allows her to apply for general hunts, including swan, for three years without completing hunters safety. I did that for my sister who had no interest in hunting, now she's hooked. I'm a big fan of that program!


----------



## Vanilla

Considered it, but I think she just does not have a desire to kill anything. She goes with me when I invite her. She enjoys it. I think she is purposefully not finishing the course though because she doesn't want to actually kill, which is fine. 

She is growing a large interest in fishing, however. And I told her yesterday I may not let her get her fishing license until she finishes hunter safety. She perked up a little there, so we'll see.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Considered it, but I think she just does not have a desire to kill anything. She goes with me when I invite her. She enjoys it. I think she is purposefully not finishing the course though because she doesn't want to actually kill, which is fine.
> 
> She is growing a large interest in fishing, however. And I told her yesterday I may not let her get her fishing license until she finishes hunter safety. She perked up a little there, so we'll see.


Good on you for doing the supportive dad thing and trying to be sensitive to her interests. I will admit that my kids not developing a strong desire to hunt and fish is a very real concern of mine, and I hope that I can have the grace to handle it as well as you appear to be doing so.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Last time I try to do anything nice for anyone in my lifetime!!!


I like it.


----------



## Vanilla

The kid thing is a delicate balance. I really don’t care if any of my daughters hunt. I just want to spend time with them, and selfishly, I’m not giving up these hobbies. If they lose total interest in being in the outdoors, that will be a tough, tough day. 

My 12 year old did ask me the other day, “Dad, can we become a fishing family?” 

I’m not exactly sure what that means, but I like the sound of it and we’ll figure it out one lake and stream at a time!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> The kid thing is a delicate balance. I really don't care if any of my daughters hunt. I just want to spend time with them, and selfishly, I'm not giving up these hobbies. If they lose total interest in being in the outdoors, that will be a tough, tough day.
> 
> My 12 year old did ask me the other day, "Dad, can we become a fishing family?"
> 
> I'm not exactly sure what that means, but I like the sound of it and we'll figure it out one lake and stream at a time!


You will find out how good of a job that you have done when the wedding bells start to ring for you daughters.

I have a good friend who loves to hunt, and I mean loves to hunt. When one of his daughters was setting her wedding date she consulted the opening days of all the hunting seasons that fall. From small game to big game along with water fowl. She didn't want to set a date that interfered with her dads favorite hobby.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

My son who is 9 will fish and hunt as much as I will take him! And love every single second of it! My daughter on the other hand who is 7, would rather stay home and have girls day with her step mom and sister. When she show interest (if) I will take her. The girls are a delicate balance for sure! When the time is right with the proper back ground all will be well! I met my wife 3 years ago (she is now 43) and she’s a killing machine now! Before that she had only shot a BB gun maybe twice. I won’t ever force my daughter to do it, she either will or she won’t. The back ground will be there, and the choice will be theirs. #yota


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> You will find out how good of a job that you have done when the wedding bells start to ring for you daughters.
> 
> I have a good friend who loves to hunt, and I mean loves to hunt. When one of his daughters was setting her wedding date she consulted the opening days of all the hunting seasons that fall. From small game to big game along with water fowl. She didn't want to set a date that interfered with her dads favorite hobby.


I didn't even do this for my own wedding! My anniversary is almost always during the rifle deer hunt.

In my defense, I had been muzzleloader hunting for over 5 years at that point and thought I'd stick with it, but I went back to rifle. (Except this year, I'm muzzy hunting again.....I'm a mess of a human being!)


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I've forgotten my anniversary a few times because of hunting season. My wife must truly "like"... me. lol Rifle or Muzzy, I also cant stick to either one .


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I didn't even do this for my own wedding! My anniversary is almost always during the rifle deer hunt.
> 
> In my defense, I had been muzzleloader hunting for over 5 years at that point and thought I'd stick with it, but I went back to rifle. (Except this year, I'm muzzy hunting again.....I'm a mess of a human being!)


Amateur.

Wedding anniversary 3rd week of April (no interference with GS turkey in Utah, spring bear in AK, or any of my other favorites).

Planned my daughter's birth to be in April, but little Miss Impatient showed up in late March--which was well within my margin of error.

Didn't plan my son's birth, but by lucky fate he was a late June baby and that only sort of interferes with some salmon fishing while he is young enough to still want a party with friends.

The one thing I didn't control for was my wife's birthday that falls on the opening day of my favorite salmon stream. I blame my in-laws for that lack of foresight.


----------



## CPAjeff

^^^^ Agreed.

Anniversary - April 24
Child #1 - March 2
Child #2 - Feb 2
Child #3 - Aug 22

My fall is completely open! However, Dec - April tends to be hard on the ol' bank account with Christmas', birthdays, and anniversaries.


----------



## brisket

CPAjeff said:


> ^^^^ Agreed.
> 
> Anniversary - April 24
> Child #1 - March 2
> Child #2 - Feb 2
> Child #3 - Aug 22
> 
> My fall is completely open! However, Dec - April tends to be hard on the ol' bank account with Christmas', birthdays, and anniversaries.


Once you start bow hunting...good luck with Aug 22nd.


----------



## Vanilla

All great thoughts here.


----------



## Vanilla

I am just here to get TOTP.


----------



## 2full

I did well in #1 and #3, but really messed up in #2. She was born Oct 4th. 
That has messed many a rifle elk hunt. 
Oh well, she was worth it.


----------



## CPAjeff

brisket said:


> Once you start bow hunting...good luck with Aug 22nd.


True story. I figured if I miss her birthday a couple years she'll be able to add some constructive complaints when her and her siblings get fighting about how hard growing up was and their birth order.

The oldest - "I was the trial child, Mom and Dad were so hard on me. You two younger ones got it easy."

The middle - "I was the middle, Mom and Dad forgot about me. The oldest got all the attention until I came along and the youngest got all the attention when she came along."

The youngest - "Dad missed my birthday trying to get within bow range of a deer or an elk."

Oh, the complexes I can already see ...


----------



## Vanilla

So in 2012 my wife was pregnant with our second child. Wouldn’t luck have it, but she was due exactly on our anniversary. That date happened to be the second weekend of the rifle deer hunt. That was the year I drew my expo Pauns tag. 

Decisions, decisions. She told me she could live with me missing the anniversary, but didn’t know if she’d ever forgive me if I missed the birth of the child. I told her to have a little faith and I’d be home after killing a deer. 

I killed at 745 opening morning, baby held out until 5 days after the anniversary, and everyone is still happy today!


----------



## middlefork

Kinda funny but my first wife and I's anniversary was the opening day of rifle elk (1969 before elk hunting was a thing). But it wasn't long before I was missing it for elk hunting. Not that that was the reason we were no longer together.
Fast forward and for what ever reason my anniversary, kids, step kids and a bunch of grandkids have never for any reason interfered with the start of hunting seasons.
I'm a lucky guy.


----------



## MadHunter

My wife made me choose between taking her along on the hunt or not going at all since she was so close to delivering.

Daughter #5 (that was it I gave up at 5) was almost born on the mountain. My oldest one had a youth deer tag and was allowed to hunt early on this unit. September 20th at about 5pm she shot a 2 point. We dragged it out and as we got to the truck my wife and the other girls had been picking up trash and had 4 hefty bags full. 

My wife said her back had spasms and they were coming and going. I looked at my watch and started counting. 20 minutes later she grimaced and we were barreling down the mountain back to Lehi with a deer, 4 trash bags, 4 overly excited daughters and a wife in labor. Dr. said walking and picking up the trash triggered the labor.

Abby was born at 11:01pm. She is now about to turn 11 and we have been eating spaghetti and deer meatballs every year since on her B-day. This is the last year since we'll be out of that particular deer.


----------



## brisket

My daughter was born on my birthday, which always falls during the archery hunt. No longer can I play the 'birthday card' and say I'm heading for the hills because it's MY birthday. It's not my birthday anymore.


----------



## Decoycarver24

A buddy of mine and his family are big into pheasant hunting ( out in California). Every year the whole family gets to get and hunts the opener weekend. About 15 years ago, one of my buddy's cousins got married on opening day of pheasant season. I still think the family is not talking to that particular member.


----------



## Vanilla

Sportsman tag application period opens soon. It's about time to decide which statewide tag I'm going to draw this year. 

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Hunttilidrop

It won’t be elk because I’m drawing that tag.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Sheep!...…….. I just said that to get TOTFP


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> Sportsman tag application period opens soon. It's about time to decide which statewide tag I'm going to draw this year.
> 
> What do ya'll think?


I am sure you shook this up to extend the page count on a count of the MJ thread.

I'll bite..... ELK, Deer, MtGoat, Big horns and Dang you 7mm I wanted the TOTP

Anyone noticed the clock is wrong on the forum server?


----------



## Vanilla

MadHunter said:


> I am sure you shook this up to extend the page count on a count of the MJ thread.


This thread has more pages than that thread has posts. Don't mock greatness.

It was simply time. There is a big draw coming up in the next month.


----------



## CPAjeff

It’s hard to describe the happiness that ensues each time this thread appears ...


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> This thread has more pages than that thread has posts. Don't mock greatness.
> 
> It was simply time. There is a big draw coming up in the next month.


Hey...extending a huge lead is something I always look forward to.


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> It's hard to describe the happiness that ensues each time this thread appears ...


It's akin to that feeling you get when the pink mist anoints your cheeks after pulling the trigger on a teal mere inches from the end of your barrel. Or the way that a fawn's eyes bulge just so as you walk up to smash its skull in with your boot. Or the way your buddy squeals after you playfully toss a rattlesnake at him while sitting at the top of a cliff glassing a canyon.

Simply put: bliss, pure and sweet.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> It's akin to that feeling you get when the pink mist anoints your cheeks after pulling the trigger on a teal mere inches from the end of your barrel. Or the way that a fawn's eyes bulge just so as you walk up to smash its skull in with your boot. Or the way your buddy squeals after you playfully toss a rattlesnake at him while sitting at the top of a cliff glassing a canyon.
> 
> Simply put: bliss, pure and sweet.


As Michael Scott would say: Why are you the way you are?


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> It's hard to describe the happiness that ensues each time this thread appears ...


I'm here to spread joy!


----------



## Vanilla

MadHunter said:


> Hey...extending a huge lead is something I always look forward to.


True dat. Nothing wrong with running up the score, I guess.


----------



## Vanilla

And, you know...because....


----------



## Vanilla

I can.


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> Or the way your buddy squeals after you playfully toss a rattlesnake at him while sitting at the top of a cliff glassing a canyon.


And here I was going to PM you about using some of my buddy passes for a certain airline to come hunt and fish a few weekends here and there in Alaska ...

:bolt:


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> And here I was going to PM you about using some of my buddy passes for a certain airline to come hunt and fish a few weekends here and there in Alaska ...
> 
> :bolt:


We ain't got no rattler snakes or any other snake-beasts up in Alaska. You're fine as long as I don't find a bear cub small enough for me to chuck at you unawares.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> As Michael Scott would say: Why are you the way you are?


I may have taken an involuntary swan dive onto a pile of bricks as a small child, but I'm sure my history of traumatic brain injuries is purely coincidental.


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> Sportsman tag application period opens soon. It's about time to decide which statewide tag I'm going to draw this year.
> 
> What do ya'll think?


God bless you for reviving this god of threads. Good luck to you! May the elk tag be yours or mine. I'm going to sit down with the boss and agree to 3-4 species and then sneak in 2-3 more and hope she doesn't notice. If she does notice I'll act confused about our previous agreement. Same thing I do every year.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Any cc hits for a mountain lion?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

3arabians said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sportsman tag application period opens soon. It's about time to decide which statewide tag I'm going to draw this year.
> 
> What do ya'll think?
> 
> 
> 
> God bless you for reviving this god of threads. Good luck to you! May the elk tag be yours or mine. I'm going to sit down with the boss and agree to 3-4 species and then sneak in 2-3 more and hope she doesn't notice. If she does notice I'll act confused about our previous agreement. Same thing I do every year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Man, this is some comedic gold! Made me laugh for a solid minute.

I just use one of my cards my wife doesn't have access to, what she doesn't know won't hurt her. Except for when she overhears me talking about my application strategy to one of my friends..

I typically apply for everything with my discover card, that thing sends me "purchase alerts" while I'm still standing at the cash register! My American Express doesn't even do that..


----------



## MadHunter

Ray said:


> Man, this is some comedic gold! Made me laugh for a solid minute.
> 
> I just use one of my cards my wife doesn't have access to, what she doesn't know won't hurt her. Except for when she overhears me talking about my application strategy to one of my friends..
> 
> I typically apply for everything with my discover card, that thing sends me "purchase alerts" while I'm still standing at the cash register! My American Express doesn't even do that..


I got a few bucks from my direct deposit going to an account she don't know even exists. I get email statements (she never lurks), I buy her stuff and she's clueless where it came from, I buy gun stuff and hunt gear and she is none the wiser.

Makes me wonder; if she ever finds out will she will react like got a mistress or something.


----------



## Vanilla

Fascinating stuff here. I couldn't imagine my wife caring about application fees for a hunt. I think she views them as the cost of doing business with being married to me! 

You guys need to stop with the shenanigans and start putting her in with you! :grin:


----------



## MadHunter

I'll make the clarification that applications and tags are a given and she funds those. She applies for cow tags to fill the freezer if I strike out. It's the extras I sneak around with, including her flowers and jewelry.


----------



## Vanilla

Good on ya, madhunter. Keep sneaking those flowers!

TOTP!


----------



## Ray

MadHunter said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, this is some comedic gold! Made me laugh for a solid minute.
> 
> I just use one of my cards my wife doesn't have access to, what she doesn't know won't hurt her. Except for when she overhears me talking about my application strategy to one of my friends..
> 
> I typically apply for everything with my discover card, that thing sends me "purchase alerts" while I'm still standing at the cash register! My American Express doesn't even do that..
> 
> 
> 
> I got a few bucks from my direct deposit going to an account she don't know even exists. I get email statements (she never lurks), I buy her stuff and she's clueless where it came from, I buy gun stuff and hunt gear and she is none the wiser.
> 
> Makes me wonder; if she ever finds out will she will react like got a mistress or something.
Click to expand...

My man, you're doing it right! I like to call it my mama don't know money. She very well might, or, she'll demand more expensive flowers! &#128514;


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> Fascinating stuff here. I couldn't imagine my wife caring about application fees for a hunt. I think she views them as the cost of doing business with being married to me!
> 
> You guys need to stop with the shenanigans and start putting her in with you!


It's not the money being spent that's the issue, if I spend money, she wants to spend money! &#128514;


----------



## CPAjeff

Ray said:


> It's not the money being spent that's the issue, if I spend money, she wants to spend money!


Many years ago I approached my wife with an idea - it was called an Adult Allowance. Her and I set aside an equal portion each month - basically her money and my money. Boy has it sure saved us a lot of disagreements on money over the past nearly ten years!

She spends her allowance on what she wants and I spend my allowance on application fees, hunting gear, tags, trips, etc.


----------



## Ray

CPAjeff said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not the money being spent that's the issue, if I spend money, she wants to spend money!
> 
> 
> 
> Many years ago I approached my wife with an idea - it was called an Adult Allowance. Her and I set aside an equal portion each month - basically her money and my money. Boy has it sure saved us a lot of disagreements on money over the past nearly ten years!
> 
> She spends her allowance on what she wants and I spend my allowance on application fees, hunting gear, tags, trips, etc.
Click to expand...

Dang, that's actually a really good idea, I'm definitely going to steal it.


----------



## Clarq

:O--O--O:

3 days until drawing results for Sportsman permits are released...


----------



## CPAjeff

Clarq said:


> :O--O--O:
> 
> 3 days until drawing results for Sportsman permits are released...


So the credit card charges should start showing up on Monday or Tuesday! 

Does anyone want to tag along on my San Juan elk hunt?!?!?


----------



## Critter

Drew my Arizona spring HAM javelina tag for the 27th year in a row. 

It used to be a warm up down there now it is a yearly pilgrimage.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> Drew my Arizona spring HAM javelina tag for the 27th year in a row.
> 
> It used to be a warm up down there now it is a yearly pilgrimage.


Congrats! To you eat the liver out of those things??


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats! To you eat the liver out of those things??


I tried it once and it wasn't too bad along with the heart. Neither are really large enough to make a real meal out of but for a quick bite while out in the desert they work.


----------



## Clarq

TOTP


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq, you blessed soul!


----------



## johnnycake

From this day forth, let it be known in all parts that Clarq hath been anointed and blessed by Vanillabean. And yea, verily, it shall come to pass that Clarq shall be graced with what he truly deserves in the Sportsman drawing.


----------



## Critter

Is it a blessing or a curse?


----------



## johnnycake

Only time will tell


----------



## KineKilla

I don’t even remember which card I used to apply. 😞


----------



## Critter

KineKilla said:


> I don't even remember which card I used to apply. &#128542;


If you are talking about Arizona just go to their DOW's web page and set up a portal account. It will give you the info if you drew along with your bonus point totals.


----------



## KineKilla

I was referring to the Utah Sportsman drawing.


----------



## brisket

KineKilla said:


> I don't even remember which card I used to apply. &#128542;


Not sure it matters. In 2017 the emails came before my card was charged.


----------



## Vanilla

brisket said:


> Not sure it matters. In 2017 the emails came before my card was charged.


Yeah, I don't think the Sportsman Tag draw works that same way. I'll let you all know when my SUCCESSFULL notification comes.


----------



## Vanilla

Why not?

TOTP!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Doesn't count totp lol


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Yeah, I don't think the Sportsman Tag draw works that same way. I'll let you all know when my SUCCESSFULL notification comes.


When it comes to me instead, you're more than welcome to come on my SJ elk hunt. That might be your only chance of hunting there before the draw goes to completely random.


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> When it comes to me instead, you're more than welcome to come on my SJ elk hunt. That might be your only chance of hunting there before the draw goes to completely random.


That is kind of you. Offer accepted!

I'm happy to take the statewide deer or moose permit. I'm not picky as to which tag I pull this year in this draw.


----------



## brisket

Sportsman emails are going out.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Unsuccessful all around...fingers crossed a forum member gets a "Successful" email!


----------



## Raptorman

No email yet...


----------



## brisket

Unsuccessful for us. 😞


----------



## johnnycake

Brisket, I'm very disappointed in you.


----------



## olibooger

What the...I got a sportmans tag? Hard to believe.....

So hard to believe that it isnt even true. . .unsuccessful


----------



## Vanilla

I'm out!

#TOTP300


----------



## Vanilla

This system is seriously rigged against me. I know it was my turn this year! I'm going to start a change.org petition to get someone fired.


----------



## KineKilla

Unsuccessful for me.


----------



## Raptorman

Unsuccessful here too... Dang, I thought this was the year.


----------



## CPAjeff

Swing and a miss for me - actually six swings and six misses.


----------



## Clarq

johnnycake said:


> From this day forth, let it be known in all parts that Clarq hath been anointed and blessed by Vanillabean. And yea, verily, it shall come to pass that Clarq shall be graced with what he truly deserves in the Sportsman drawing.


I hate to admit it, but you're right. I got exactly what I deserved... 5 unsuccessful draws.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Unsuccessful over here. Hoping too that a member draws!


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> I hate to admit it, but you're right. I got exactly what I deserved... 5 unsuccessful draws.


All shall bow before me and my prophetic vision!


----------



## Clarq

johnnycake said:


> All shall bow before me and my prophetic vision!


The odds weren't exactly against you...


----------



## Clarq

BOP


----------



## johnnycake

Oh really...


----------



## middlefork

Two swings and two strikes. Maybe the next application will be successful.


----------



## cdbright

i am just used to seeing the words UNSUCCESSFUL :sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## 2full

I don't even have my email yet ??
Is that a good sign........:mrgreen:


----------



## 2full

Never mind, I no sooner pushed send on my last post and my I Pad dinged. 

I'm a loser as well. 0 for 3.


----------



## Vanilla

Well, that was a little flurry! I guess I’ll shoot to get post # 5,000.


----------



## 3arabians

A little embarrassed but between my daughter and I we received 14 uns!! 

Still waiting for the boss to notice and preparing my defense...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

3arabians said:


> A little embarrassed but between my daughter and I we received 14 uns!!
> 
> Still waiting for the boss to notice and preparing my defense...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a daddy-daughter moment. Can't put a price tag on those!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

middlefork said:


> Two swings and two strikes. Maybe the next application will be successful.


Three swings, and three strikes for me. If I actually saw "Successful", I think i'd probably drop dead right there from the excitement.


----------



## Clarq

BOP


----------



## Critter

Clarq said:


> BOP


You should of just grabbed TOP just because it was there for the taking

TOP


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> You should of just grabbed TOP just because it was there for the taking
> 
> TOP


Thankfully, not everybody wants to TOP

But hey, the Alaska draw period is open! Fingers crossed for me to draw something cool 4yrs in a row! 
#random4evah


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Thankfully, not everybody wants to TOP


Spoken like a true loser!

The only people that don't want TOTP are those that don't get it.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Spoken like a true loser!
> 
> The only people that don't want TOTP are those that don't get it.


Oh, wait. I forgot we were talking about Top of the Page...I'll keep my topping and bottoming jokes between CCG and I from here on out...


----------



## Clarq

Vanilla said:


> The only people that don't want TOTP are those that don't get it.


Nope, not me. My ethics (which are clearly superior to yours) won't allow me to make one useless post after another simply to reach TOTP. That's obviously cheating.

Squabble about that if you want...


----------



## Vanilla

Everyone already knows that you are a sick, twisted man. We accept you for who you are.


----------



## CPAjeff

The big game draw and the black bear draw will be opening up soon. Anyone have a 'guaranteed' tag in 2020 for anything?

JC - your Alaska 'guaranteed' tags don't count . . . yes, I am jealous!


----------



## KineKilla

Far from guaranteed for me.

I do have a decent chance at either a muzzy or late season Manti elk tag this year if I decide to go that route. I always have my DH permit to fall back on and a pretty good shot at drawing a spring LE Turkey permit.


----------



## Critter

Arizona javelina for the HAM season, I even have the tag already. 

Colorado spring turkey in a draw unit. 

My LL Utah deer, I haven't figured out where or how yet.


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Anyone have a 'guaranteed' tag in 2020 for anything?


Have I mentioned that I have a lifetime license? 

I'll have a deer tag. I have enough elk points that I could be guaranteed about 95% of the available LE elk tags available, I just don't know that I want to guarantee any of those tags for myself next year.

You'd think I could draw a public land cow elk tag with the 3 points I have, or a public land doe pronghorn tag with the 4 points I have, but I learned a lesson the last two years putting in for units that were "guaranteed" for both only to not draw either.

I'm basically guaranteed to draw my bison tag though since I have 9 points, right??? (as I curl up in the fetal position and cry...)


----------



## Critter

I forgot my Colorado muzzle loader deer tag.

Wow, how did I get TOP away from Vanila? 

I wasn't even trying. 








TOP


----------



## Vanilla

Allowed it on purpose. I'm so far ahead in the TOTP game that I need to let others catch up a little bit.


----------



## CPAjeff

I have a really good shot at a Utah LE antelope, Utah cow elk permit, 100% chance of getting two South Dakota whitetail tags (buck and doe) for the same unit, and 100% chance of getting a Wyoming buck antelope tag - it should be a fun fall!

Plus, I might pick up one of the multi-season spike elk tags - wait, if I pick up an OTC spike bull tag, will that take away all my preference points for deer, antelope, elk and moose??


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Allowed it on purpose. I'm so far ahead in the TOTP game that I need to let others catch up a little bit.


Very charitable of you . . . 'tis the season! :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Allowed it on purpose. I'm so far ahead in the TOTP game that I need to let others catch up a little bit.


Good to see you have finally reached that understanding. You're welcome for stepping back and allowing you to soar to such lofty heights.

Alaska draw period has closed, now it is a sit back and wait until mid February to see if I or the wife drew anything cool. But if not, I'll be going out moose hunting for sure and I think this is the year that I finally go sheep hunting. We'll see.


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> Have I mentioned that I have a lifetime license?


I hate you for this. (I really mean me for not buying one when I had the chance)



Vanilla said:


> I'll have a deer tag. I have enough elk points that I could be guaranteed about 95% of the available LE elk tags available, I just don't know that I want to guarantee any of those tags for myself next year.


I volunteer myself to help out if you need any help. No matter where you draw I'm there.

You'd think I could draw a public land cow elk tag with the 3 points I have, or a public land doe pronghorn tag with the 4 points I have, but I learned a lesson the last two years putting in for units that were "guaranteed" for both only to not draw either.



Vanilla said:


> I'm basically guaranteed to draw my bison tag though since I have 9 points, right??? (as I curl up in the fetal position and cry...)


WHAT??? You should have drawn with 7 points. WTF?


----------



## johnnycake

Just sayin' Vanillabean, I wanna see you get a bison tag and then shoot an even older, uglier dinosaur bull than I got. There is one that I know came off the Island this year that is simply flawless in my book. Crazy thick, heavily broomed on both sides...drool. 

That's it. I'm back on bugging anybody I can about aggressive efforts to expand bison habitat and herds everywhere possible. These critters are way too cool, and widespread reestablishment is "easily" within our means from everything but a political perspective. #MakeBisonBountifulAgain


----------



## 3arabians

Dead since 11/21 and my man Jeff brings it back to life!! 

Let me check my points, I'll be right back! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

3arabians said:


> Dead since 11/21 and my man Jeff brings it back to life!!
> 
> Let me check my points, I'll be right back!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it's pretty sad for me next year in the points game. I do have 5 doe antelope points winking at me but I don't know if they are looking sexy enough for 2020 yet.

3 no chance in hell bear points but I do have a houndsman buddy laying in wait if I get lucky.

Might just have to settle on a multi-season general bull tag next year....sigh....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I also have two WY pronghorn points, so I guess there are units I could be guaranteed for that as well. 

And I have 4 swan points. So there is that.


----------



## Vanilla

And the season of giving is over. 

TOTP


----------



## cedar

CPAjeff said:


> The big game draw and the black bear draw will be opening up soon. Anyone have a 'guaranteed' tag in 2020 for anything?
> 
> JC - your Alaska 'guaranteed' tags don't count . . . yes, I am jealous!


I have 100% chance at cow elk.


----------



## muddydogs

Should be able to draw for muzzy deer in the unit I put in for, 3 cow points I have been collecting only usually need 1 for my unit. 3 WY elk points so I will probably put in for general season tag. 6 AZ elk points but I'm putting in for the holy grail of elk units so I don't end up with tags in both WY and AZ but if I do draw the AZ tag I will figure it out.

Couple more years and I will hit a dry spell with little to no points in any state.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

I’m going into the draws with 14 moose pts. 5 le deer, and 1 le elk.🤔 decisions..decisions. But don’t feel sorry for me because I’ll at least have a otc elk tag which is always a good time and I should draw cow elk. Also have 4 doe antelope pts on the back burner.


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> Dead since 11/21 and my man Jeff brings it back to life!!
> 
> Let me check my points, I'll be right back!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since before Thanksgiving I felt that an integral part of my world was missing and I could not figure it out. After bringing up this thread, all is right in the world again!


----------



## Vanilla

Now that the application period is open, any guesses on when credit cards will start getting hit?


----------



## CPAjeff

I'm predicting May 8th. Can we start some sort of forum calendar and sell squares??


----------



## RandomElk16

Sometime after the draw ending and SFW getting their portion allocated.

Whatever Goofy says +/- 4 days


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Haha! So true.^^^


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

yes it is


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

may 11...…... Only guessed to get TOTFP


----------



## goofy elk

Here ya go.
May 13.
5pm


----------



## MadHunter

PHhhtttt. 

My CC get's hit on a daily basis. :moony:

Most of it is not hunting related. I actually have no clue what most of it is


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> I'm predicting May 8th. Can we start some sort of forum calendar and sell squares??


I like it. Seeing as it was Friday 5/10 in 2019, I also am gonna go with 5/8/2020 and I'm gonna say first confirmed charges happen by 3pm.


----------



## MadHunter

johnnycake said:


> I like it. Seeing as it was Friday 5/10 in 2019, I also am gonna go with 5/8/2020 and I'm gonna say first confirmed charges happen by 3pm.


I'll bid 3:01pm Bob


----------



## CPAjeff

HEY - - - no bidding until the money is in!

However, I'll go May 8th by 2:59pm.


----------



## johnnycake

MadHunter said:


> I'll bid 3:01pm Bob


#respect

CPAJeff, you cut me deep just now. Real deep. I might just use this extra free sheep tag I have in my pocket to staunch the bleeding. Might need to also use a few other tags too.


----------



## MadHunter

CPAjeff said:


> HEY - - - no bidding until the money is in!
> 
> However, I'll go May 8th by 2:59pm.


Well my money is already in so I guess my bid can stand. -()/-

Sorry Johnny!!!


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> #respect
> 
> CPAJeff, you cut me deep just now. Real deep. I might just use this extra free sheep tag I have in my pocket to staunch the bleeding. Might need to also use a few other tags too.


All this talk of sheep tags and yet have we have not been graced with a success thread ...

#youuseunpunchedsheeptagsiusebandaids


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> All this talk of sheep tags and yet have we have not been graced with a success thread ...
> 
> #youuseunpunchedsheeptagsiusebandaids


It is better to have hunted and never fire a shot than to never get to hunt at all.

I saw that you are still slaving away for a UT mountain goat tag. I'm feeling cute, might hop over to Kodiak next month and shoot 2. Might not. But it sure is nice to have the option


----------



## johnnycake

And what is this? Doth mine eyes deceive me?


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> It is better to have hunted and never fire a shot than to never get to hunt at all.
> 
> I saw that you are still slaving away for a UT mountain goat tag. I'm feeling cute, might hop over to Kodiak next month and shoot 2. Might not. But it sure is nice to have the option


Jerk. If needed, I can send up a rifle for you to use - I've read a little bit about your struggles with a scoped rifle! 

Honestly, if I could get my wife to move outside of Utah, we would be GONE!


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Jerk. If needed, I can send up a rifle for you to use - I've read a little bit about your struggles with a scoped rifle!
> 
> Honestly, if I could get my wife to move outside of Utah, we would be GONE!


I might have to take you up on this offer...but even then, maybe it would be best if you just hold onto the scope instead.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> And what is this? Doth mine eyes deceive me?


Wow. Congrats! It's about time.


----------



## MadHunter

CPAjeff said:


> Jerk. If needed, I can send up a rifle for you to use - I've read a little bit about your struggles with a scoped rifle!
> 
> Honestly, if I could get my wife to move outside of Utah, we would be GONE!


Double Jerk! I've been slaving away for a goat myself.
Jeff ... If you draw before I do I'll help you on the hunt, no strings attached. Heck even if you draw after me, Johnny can pack out his 2 goats on his own! *(u)*


----------



## 3arabians

You guys are silly. What’s up with all the nonsense here?? 

This is MY year for MY OIL bull moose tag!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop

You mean Our Year!!


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> You guys are silly. What's up with all the nonsense here??
> 
> This is MY year for MY OIL bull moose tag!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You know, I think you might be right 8)


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Goat tag for sure this year ……..maybe :-?


----------



## Vanilla

The only thing I’m going to draw is nothing. Good thing I’ve gotten used to what a nothingburger tasted like!


----------



## Vanilla

Yep. That’s right.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Clever !


----------



## Vanilla

It’s not my first rodeo.


----------



## goofy elk

Vanilla said:


> It's not my first rodeo.


Not my first either........!

As tuff as it looks,
I'm pretty sure I've got some tags figured out the kid's and I can draw.


----------



## CPAjeff

I got my black bear application in . . . when will those charges hit the cards? My bet is by February 28th at 1:00pm.


----------



## Vanilla

Expo draw will be before the black bear draw. But the question is...when?


----------



## 2full

Ummmm, never mind. ;-)


----------



## MWScott72

I get to apply as a NR in the expo draw this year. What does that mean...my odds go from roughly 1 in 4500 to 1 in 1350 for the NR-only OIL tags. I'm feeling lucky this year; however, my wife might not be too happy to be paying the NR fee if I am lucky enough to draw!

Come to think of it...maybe I should put her in for all 5 OILs too and forget about putting in for the elk units I was thinking about. This scenario won't happen again for a long time - might as well maximize the opportunity! :grin::grin:


----------



## johnnycake

Oof. Just put in for Utah for me and the wife. And we had to renew our small game licenses too. 

That would have paid for her and I both to have hunting and fishing licenses in AK for 3 years, including a grundle of tags. But Cthulhu forbid we risk falling behind our places in the point creep rat race. 

#fullrandomdraw
#MakeUTRandomAgain


----------



## MadHunter

MWScott72 said:


> I get to apply as a NR in the expo draw this year. What does that mean...my odds go from roughly 1 in 4500 to 1 in 1350 for the NR-only OIL tags. I'm feeling lucky this year; however, my wife might not be too happy to be paying the NR fee if I am lucky enough to draw!
> 
> Come to think of it...maybe I should put her in for all 5 OILs too and forget about putting in for the elk units I was thinking about. This scenario won't happen again for a long time - might as well maximize the opportunity! :grin::grin:


Does it matter if you are RES or NR at the expo? Other than when you pay the tag fee after you draw?


----------



## Vanilla

They have a few tags that are ONLY for NR. So in those applications, yes.

TOTP


----------



## Vanilla

BTW- I’m picking Thursday Feb 20th at 3:37 pm Utah time for expo draw results. And I’m also predicting controversy.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Expo results will be 11:55 pm Thursday the 20th. Bear Cc’s I’m predicting Tuesday the 25th sometime before noon.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Scratch that on the bear. Just realized results should be out on or before March 4. So I’ll say March 1 before noon.


----------



## 3arabians

I threw away another $150 at my expo tag dream this year. I think that’s about 10 years in a row now. Anyone have a good recommendation for a financial advisor? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Oof. Just put in for Utah for me and the wife. And we had to renew our small game licenses too.
> 
> That would have paid for her and I both to have hunting and fishing licenses in AK for 3 years, including a grundle of tags. But Cthulhu forbid we risk falling behind our places in the point creep rat race.
> 
> #fullrandomdraw
> 
> #MakeUTRandomAgain


Cthulhu can be a real ******* sometimes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> I threw away another $150 at my expo tag dream this year. I think that's about 10 years in a row now. Anyone have a good recommendation for a financial advisor?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C'mon now - the expo is a great way to flush some money down the drain - my money will be following yours down the same path tomorrow!

I met with a financial advisor once, she told me to stop spending so much on application fees and tags. I told her I'd get a part-time job if needed ...


----------



## Hunttilidrop

I flushed zero, zilch, nada down the drain this year. Not because I didn’t want to but I’m in the process of moving so can’t find time for the validation process this year.


----------



## MWScott72

Vanilla said:


> They have a few tags that are ONLY for NR. So in those applications, yes.
> 
> TOTP


Oh, and I'm hoping lightning strikes on those NR-only tags this year!


----------



## Vanilla

May the odds ever be in your favor!


----------



## Vanilla

Oh, and TOTP.


----------



## 3arabians

I'm so proud of this thread! Can you believe it's coming into its 4th cc charge season in a few months!?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Like most great men in history, I’m sure Slayer had no idea what greatness was starting by one small, simple act.


----------



## Slayer

Vanilla said:


> Like most great men in history, I'm sure Slayer had no idea what greatness was starting by one small, simple act.


I just get excited about the draws, fall hunts and reading this forum regularly. You guys all make this site fun! Good luck everyone in the expo draws!! I am hoping for an elk tag!


----------



## CPAjeff

I think Slayer should get some type of award!

Good luck to all those in the expo draw! Be sure to renew your $FW membership so your applications get put into the real expo draw and not the fake one!


----------



## Vanilla

I’m guessing less than 24 hours until the coveted expo tags are awarded to mostly random people and announced.


----------



## Critter

Look at all the random people that we never hear of that draw these tags. They just get them and go hunting never to venture onto a outdoor forum 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

But how about all the other social media? #imonlycoolifidrawatag


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Look at all the random people that we never hear of that draw these tags. They just get them and go hunting never to venture onto a outdoor forum
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Not sure what the point is here?


----------



## Vanilla

Might as well claim another.


----------



## Vanilla

Yep, I’ll do just that.


When you’re the TOTP GOAT, you’re the TOTP GOAT.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Not sure what the point is here?


Just enhancing the conspiracy theory

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Always a fun time of year...


----------



## johnnycake

Well, it had to happen eventually. My luck ran out up here and I got a goose egg in the Alaska draw. I still got the better end of this deal even if I never draw another tag up here again! 

Random draw is the best. FULL random is the dream. 

I'll just go ahead and print out all my free tags for moose, goats, sheep, grizzly, black bears, deer, elk, and caribou so I have plenty of tissues to dry up my tears with. Might need to reload the printer halfway through.


----------



## Critter

And five year after they go back to a random draw people will be complaining that Joe Smoe drew 5 elk tags, 4 deer tags, and 2 OIL ones in those 5 years and will be wanting the point system put back into place. 

JC, you have it great up there now but in a few years after all the Californians move up there and start changing the laws and the Alaska Constitution as they have here in Colorado and elsewhere you might be singing a different tune. 

But until then I envoy you. I should of moved up there when they were doing the pipeline way back in the 70's.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> And five year after they go back to a random draw people will be complaining that Joe Smoe drew 5 elk tags, 4 deer tags, and 2 OIL ones in those 5 years and will be wanting the point system put back into place.
> 
> JC, you have it great up there now but in a few years after all the Californians move up there and start changing the laws and the Alaska Constitution as they have here in Colorado and elsewhere you might be singing a different tune.
> 
> But until then I envoy you. I should of moved up there when they were doing the pipeline way back in the 70's.


I'll believe that when I see it. Alaska ain't Colorado and there's a reason the majority of people who move up leave within 3 years. Not everybody deserves Alaska, and she's ok with that 

I'll take getting goose eggs and never having an expectation of a "guaranteed" draw tag over the false illusion and selling out the future generations opportunities so that the present can cash in every time.


----------



## MadHunter

FULL RANDOM DRAW!!!!!


----------



## CPAjeff

Nah - I'd rather go with a bidding war. Have everyone log into the system or be at the steps of the Capital Building on a certain day and let the bidding begin. Start with general deer and end with OIAL.


----------



## Vanilla

Now that I know I have been blackballed out of another expo tag, I guess I'll turn to beating the odds in the general draw.

At least I know I'm getting my general season deer tag! Results are already in on that one.


----------



## MadHunter

CPAjeff said:


> Nah - I'd rather go with a bidding war. Have everyone log into the system or be at the steps of the Capital Building on a certain day and let the bidding begin. Start with general deer and end with OIAL.


Well then Jeff, I hope they make it a holiday cuz some of have to be at work. :frown:


----------



## CPAjeff

MadHunter said:


> Well then Jeff, I hope they make it a holiday cuz some of have to be at work. :frown:


EXACTLY - reduce the competition!! You mean to tell me you could take off work to care for a sick spouse or child, but you wouldn't take off work for the greatest bidding war in the history of Utah?!?!

Priorities man, priorities!!! 

TOTP!!


----------



## CPAjeff

Bear results by March 4th, any guesses on when the charges will start? I'm going with Monday at noon.


----------



## Vanilla

I already got hit for the bear point I purchased. No novelty on that one!


----------



## johnnycake

Yeah UT bear is about the only points racket I ditched when I moved. If I want a chance at a color phased bear I can do it in Idaho every year for cheaper OTC


----------



## olibooger

johnnycake said:


> Well, it had to happen eventually. My luck ran out up here and I got a goose egg in the Alaska draw. I still got the better end of this deal even if I never draw another tag up here again!
> 
> Random draw is the best. FULL random is the dream.
> 
> I'll just go ahead and print out all my free tags for moose, goats, sheep, grizzly, black bears, deer, elk, and caribou so I have plenty of tissues to dry up my tears with. Might need to reload the printer halfway through.


Lmao. A special word comes to mind that men have and shouldnt be announced here. But youre that word right now. LoL. In a very awesome way! Haha


----------



## johnnycake

olibooger said:


> Lmao. A special word comes to mind that men have and shouldnt be announced here. But youre that word right now. LoL. In a very awesome way! Haha


Higher wages?


----------



## Critter

Drew a point for pronghorn in Arizona and a point for turkey in Colorado, so it is OTC turkey for me in Colorado 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Drew a bonus point for Bear in Utah but since that is all I applied for I'm considering it a win.


----------



## Vanilla

Any time you get exactly what you apply for is a good day!


----------



## Vanilla

And today is a good day.


----------



## Vanilla

At least that’s what Ice Cube told me.

TOTP GOAT 

Anyone draw a bear tag?


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> At least that's what Ice Cube told me.
> 
> TOTP GOAT
> 
> Anyone draw a bear tag?












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Rumors of an apocalypse, but today I didn’t even have to use my A-K. I gotta say, it was a good day.


----------



## lucky duck

I don't even know any one in South Central LA..........


----------



## Vanilla

Nobody I know got killed in South Central Holladay...I can't believe, today was a good day. 

That's it...I'm bumping Ice Cube on Amazon Music all day today, and I don't care who says I can't!


----------



## Kwalk3

Vanilla said:


> Nobody I know got killed in South Central Holladay...I can't believe, today was a good day.
> 
> That's it...I'm bumping Ice Cube on Amazon Music all day today, and I don't care who says I can't!


You don't bump ice cube EVERY day?! I had higher expectations for you I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

CC hits for Utah Bear are happening!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

RemingtonCountry said:


> CC hits for Utah Bear are happening!!


Just an FYI, apparently drawing second choice options are a real thing!


----------



## Vanilla

Congrats!!


----------



## CPAjeff

I just got the first, and hopefully the last, unsuccessful email of 2020. 

Congrats to those that drew!


----------



## CPAjeff

I just got the first, and hopefully the last, unsuccessful email of 2020. 

Congrats to all those that drew!


----------



## johnnycake

My condolences to the losers


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> I just got the first, and hopefully the last, unsuccessful email of 2020.
> 
> Congrats to those that drew!


Ha! I'm geared up for about 4 of them.


----------



## Kevin D

johnnycake said:


> My condolences to the losers


Thanks, :Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Top- wtf ?:doh: It has a virusainkiller:


----------



## Vanilla

Something is screwy with this thread. Just sayin...

I had to reply to actually see the last three pages.


----------



## Critter

I haven't been able to see the last 3 pages on my computer but could see them on my phone. 

Now VB posted and I can now see all of them. Strange thing is that it is only happening on this thread. 

Think they are trying to tell us something?


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Think they are trying to tell us something?


That this thread is the single greatest thing to ever happen to the internet?

With applications due soon, we need to start ramping up predictions on when the CC hits will happen!


----------



## Dunkem

eep:eep::mod::spy:


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Ha! I'm geared up for about 4 of them.


A guy can hope right?!?!

Here are my honest projections:

Utah Mountain Goat - Unsuccessful
Utah Buck Pronghorn - 50/50
Utah General Season Deer - 50/50
South Dakota Whitetail (Buck and Doe) - Successful
South Dakota Bison - Unsuccessful
Wyoming Elk - Unsuccessful
Wyoming Buck Pronghorn - 50/50
Wyoming Doe Pronghorn - Successful
Utah Sage Grouse - Unsuccessful
Utah Sharptail - Unsuccessful
Utah Crane - Unsuccessful
Utah Doe Deer - 50/50
Utah Cow Elk - 50/50
Utah Doe Pronghorn - Unsuccessful
Utah Cow Moose - Unsuccessful

Unsuccessful for all but one of the tags during the Sportsman's draw, I just haven't decided which one I'd like to draw yet . . .


----------



## DallanC

This sites Database has been having severe issues the past two days.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

I have been getting err, after err, after err. 

It says that the administrators have been notified about it but some times I wonder.


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> A guy can hope right?!?!
> 
> Here are my honest projections:
> 
> Utah Mountain Goat - Unsuccessful
> Utah Buck Pronghorn - 50/50
> Utah General Season Deer - 50/50
> South Dakota Whitetail (Buck and Doe) - Successful
> South Dakota Bison - Unsuccessful
> Wyoming Elk - Unsuccessful
> Wyoming Buck Pronghorn - 50/50
> Wyoming Doe Pronghorn - Successful
> Utah Sage Grouse - Unsuccessful
> Utah Sharptail - Unsuccessful
> Utah Crane - Unsuccessful
> Utah Doe Deer - 50/50
> Utah Cow Elk - 50/50
> Utah Doe Pronghorn - Unsuccessful
> Utah Cow Moose - Unsuccessful
> 
> Unsuccessful for all but one of the tags during the Sportsman's draw, I just haven't decided which one I'd like to draw yet . . .


Ooooh, this prediction game for all my tags sounds fun...I'm in!

Utah Black Bear: Successful (got my point I applied for) 
Utah Buck Deer: Successful (thanks 13 year old Vanilla for buying that LL!) 
Utah Bison: Unsuccessful 
Utah Bull Elk: Unsuccessful 
Utah Cow Elk: 50/50
Utah Doe Pronghorn: Unsuccessful (worst application pool in history of application pools) 
Utah Doe Deer: Unsuccessful 
Utah General Season Elk: Successful, because I'll buy one early and not wait
Utah Swan: Successful
Wyoming Buck Pronghorn: probably buy a point...Unless CPAJeff is taking me
Wyoming Doe Pronghorn: 20/80


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Ooooh, this prediction game for all my tags sounds fun...I'm in!
> 
> Utah Black Bear: Successful (got my point I applied for)
> Utah Buck Deer: Successful (thanks 13 year old Vanilla for buying that LL!)
> Utah Bison: Unsuccessful
> Utah Bull Elk: Unsuccessful
> Utah Cow Elk: 50/50
> Utah Doe Pronghorn: Unsuccessful (worst application pool in history of application pools)
> Utah Doe Deer: Unsuccessful
> Utah General Season Elk: Successful, because I'll buy one early and not wait
> Utah Swan: Successful
> Wyoming Buck Pronghorn: probably buy a point...Unless CPAJeff is taking me
> Wyoming Doe Pronghorn: 20/80


Sounds like an abysmal fall! 

I'm more than happy to help on your Wyoming buck tag! Also, if your niece drew a certain antelope unit in Northern Utah at the Expo, I have a few contacts for private land - let me know!


----------



## johnnycake

I'll deviate from my typical gold miner stance on these types of things and play. 

UT GS Deer: Point
UT LE Deer: Unsuccessful
UT LE Elk: waiting period
UT LE Pronghorn: Unsuccessful
UT Moose: Unsuccessful
UT Mtn Goat: Unsuccessful
UT RMBS: Unsuccessful
UT DS: Successful (this is my year I tell ya)
UT Bison: ineligible 
UT Antlerless: points across the board


----------



## CPAjeff

johnnycake said:


> I'll deviate from my typical gold miner stance on these types of things and play.
> 
> UT GS Deer: Point
> UT LE Deer: Unsuccessful
> UT LE Elk: waiting period
> UT LE Pronghorn: Unsuccessful
> UT Moose: Unsuccessful
> UT Mtn Goat: Unsuccessful
> UT RMBS: Unsuccessful
> UT DS: Successful (this is my year I tell ya)
> UT Bison: ineligible
> UT Antlerless: points across the board


Very kind of you to descend from those Royal Courts to mingle with us lonely peasants stuck in the lower 48.

Am I jealous? Absolutely!


----------



## Decoycarver24

Utah: Limited entry Deer, most likely unsuccessful, limited entry elk, almost certainly unsuccessful, limited pronghorn, unsuccessful probably, OIL species, unsuccessful. General deer, Box Elder most likely for me, a buddy, dad, and grandpa, cow elk points, might apply for doe pronghorn, cow moose, unsuccessful.

Nevada: pronghorn, unsuccessful, Elk, unsuccessful, deer, probably unsuccessful but might be a chance, sheep points.

California: Pronghorn, unsuccessful with my 14 points as a resident. Elk, unsuccessful with 10 points, deer, I could draw a tag I'm interested but will probably hold off on and draw the tag I know better. Sheep, points more than likely.

Wyoming: points across the board I think.

Texas: I'll more than likely get points.

Still contemplating on whether or not I should apply for Arizona, Oregon and California.


----------



## Critter

Let's see, for me in Utah

General deer=Lifetime license
LE Deer=Laughed at
LE Elk=Laughed at
Pronghorn=Laughed at
Moose=Laughed at
Bison=Rolling on the floor laughing at me with 21 points


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Very kind of you to descend from those Royal Courts to mingle with us lonely peasants stuck in the lower 48.
> 
> Am I jealous? Absolutely!


Be a good peasant and I might let you carry my things on a sheep or moose hunt sometime.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Be a good peasant and I might let you carry my things on a sheep or moose hunt sometime.


Your kindness is noted. Maybe it's time to think about your sheep tag down here not coming to fruition.


----------



## 2full

My Plan:


Gen Deer - Lifetime tag
Bison - have 19 pts, so zero chance
LE Elk - have an 80-90% chance for the unit and hunt I put in for 
Gen Elk - buy the 3 season tag
Cow Elk - have 3 pts, but will buy a landowner tag, and buy a point


----------



## Vanilla

Solid plan 2full!


----------



## 3arabians

2full said:


> My Plan:
> 
> Cow Elk - have 3 pts, but will buy a landowner tag, and buy a point


I am jealous of your setup! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

General Deer 0 points
LE Elk 1point
Antlerless Deer 2 points
Ducks/Geese 100% :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Your kindness is noted. Maybe it's time to think about your sheep tag down here not coming to fruition.


I have no idea what you mean. I have 4 points for desert sheep so I'm a total shoe in.

#ThanksCorona


----------



## Vanilla

Goodness, can you imagine how unbearable you’re going to be when you actually draw that this year????


----------



## Critter

Wow 

I drew a bison tag :shock:

And here's proof


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Goodness, can you imagine how unbearable you're going to be when you actually draw that this year????


This is the strategy that had worked for me with 2 bison tags and an elk tag. Works 60% of the time, every time.


----------



## RandomElk16

2full said:


> My Plan:
> 
> Cow Elk - have 3 pts, but will buy a landowner tag, and buy a point


Did the rule pass this year that the landowner tag will void points?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Also how about the Dedicated program ? Can you still buy general season points if you draw dedicated or is there still a loop hole?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

And TOTP:smile: Couldn't help myself


----------



## Vanilla

7MM RELOADED said:


> And TOTP:smile: Couldn't help myself


Bravo! Very well done.


----------



## johnnycake

All hail 7mm!


----------



## johnnycake

Day by day we all get closer to me drawing my desert sheep tag. 

I know you all are as excited as me about this.


----------



## MadHunter

I am guaranteed to draw this year as well.... points!


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Day by day we all get closer to me drawing my desert sheep tag.
> 
> I know you all are as excited as me about this.


I am actually excited. Travel restrictions won't let you in the state and you'll have to turn it back in!!!

Dang, that was mean. I'm sorry.


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Day by day we all get closer to me drawing my desert sheep tag.
> 
> I know you all are as excited as me about this.


That is a very good way of looking at it.

That is as long as you live to be 200 or 300 years old.

Don't worry, I am in the same boat with my either sex bison tag.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> That is as long as you live to be 200 or 300 years old.


I'm drawing it this year. I deserve it.

And Vanillabean, just for that I hope your butt paper tears the next time you go to wipe and you stick your finger in your poop.


----------



## RandomElk16

We need to post in here more... that stupid corona crap thread is trying to give this thread a run for it's money. 

#MakeTheDrawThreadGreatAgain


----------



## Vanilla

Cake, there are lines of decency we just don’t cross. I wouldn’t even wish that on the boogeyman! 

You take that back. You do it right now.


----------



## CPAjeff

We are only about six weeks away from CC hits here in Utah! YAHOO!!


----------



## Vanilla

Random, I’ll oblige.




Jeff snaked my TOTP. I might need to get checked for the corona...


----------



## MadHunter

johnnycake said:


> Day by day we all get closer to me drawing my desert sheep tag.
> I know you all are as excited as me about this.


FULL RANDOM DRAW!



Critter said:


> That is a very good way of looking at it.
> That is as long as you live to be 200 or 300 years old.
> Don't worry, I am in the same boat with my either sex bison tag.


FULL RANDOM DRAW!!



johnnycake said:


> I'm drawing it this year. I deserve it.
> And Vanillabean, just for that I hope your butt paper tears the next time you go to wipe and you stick your finger in your poop.


YUCK! but.... FULL RANDOM DRAW!!!

3 is enough


----------



## CPAjeff

Not only will the CC charges start, but the Utah antlerless, swan, and select upland bird application periods will be open shortly. 

And who could forget about the Sportsmans drawing later this fall?!?! I can feel it - this year is my year for the elk tag. Who wants to go on my SJ elk hunt next fall?


----------



## Critter

Well, I put in during the full random draw from 1970 until I moved out of Utah in 1987 and then still when I could afford the non resident tag price. I never drew a thing in more than 20+ years. While having friends and friends of friends draw tags the first or second year that they put in for them. I know of one person who drew all of Utah's OIL tags with a few of them on his first try. 

I then started to put in during the time of points and have drawn two LE tags. A LE elk tag with 9 points and a LE deer tag with 15. 

I think that I will stick with the point system


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Cake, there are lines of decency we just don't cross. I wouldn't even wish that on the boogeyman!
> 
> You take that back. You do it right now.


You first.


----------



## Airborne

I’m beginning to think the members of this forum are a bunch of flippin weirdo’s! First there’s a thread where members brag about how much they don’t like shooting guns and then there is this monstrosity of a thread going on 317 pages of nothing but ‘top of the page’ shenanigans and who the hell knows what else, It’s too long to read! you guys need help!


----------



## johnnycake

Airborne, who hurt you?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I love this thread where a bunch of good o'l boys can be goof balls while waiting and dreaming big. Sounds a lot like family to me .


----------



## elkfromabove

johnnycake said:


> Airborne, who hurt you?


He just ran out of toilet paper and has to use his thumb, that's all!:O||:


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

TOTP-()/- dreamin bout a billy


----------



## KineKilla

Wouldn't mind if one of our group drew either their Puddle Valley Pronghorn or Late Season Manti Elk permit this year. Combine one of those with the spring Bear and Expo Mtn. Goat in pocket this year and we would have quite the season.

I have a decent shot at a Muzzy Elk or Late permit as well this year but would probably turn it back in if I drew it.


----------



## 2full

Should rename this thread........Seinfeld 
It was a show about nothing. :grin:

In not complaining at all. I read it, and on occasion contribute !!


----------



## Slayer

So, will the credit card hits and the draw happen as planned this year? Or will there be a delay? I saw the Mule Deer discussion meeting got postponed last week...


----------



## goofy elk

I wonder about the RAC meeting packets with recommended permit numbers. Usually out about now.

With RAC meetings cancelled, Im curious if we will still see an early heads up on tag numbers.....?


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> Well, I put in during the full random draw from 1970 until I moved out of Utah in 1987 and then still when I could afford the non resident tag price. I never drew a thing in more than 20+ years. While having friends and friends of friends draw tags the first or second year that they put in for them. I know of one person who drew all of Utah's OIL tags with a few of them on his first try.
> 
> I then started to put in during the time of points and have drawn two LE tags. A LE elk tag with 9 points and a LE deer tag with 15.
> 
> I think that I will stick with the point system


Well I am glad your friends, friends of friends, their cousins, nephsons, etc... All drew tags and are likely on team FULL RANDOM.

:mrgreen:

(Also glad you got two tags).


----------



## MadHunter

RandomElk16 said:


> Well I am glad your friends, friends of friends, their cousins, nephsons, etc... All drew tags and are likely on team FULL RANDOM.
> :mrgreen:
> (Also glad you got two tags).


...and since they drew the OIL tags they are out of the system now.

FULL RANDOM DRAW!!!


----------



## johnnycake

FULL RANDOM BIDETS! 

err...draw. Not sure where that came from, and I don't think I'm quite ready for surprise anal spritzings...yet.


----------



## Airborne

johnnycake said:


> FULL RANDOM BIDETS!
> 
> err...draw. Not sure where that came from, and I don't think I'm quite ready for surprise anal spritzings...yet.


I find if one uses sparkling water it is quite refreshing & cleansing

Crap--now ya got me contributing to the nonsense! :grin:


----------



## johnnycake

Airborne said:


> I find if one uses sparkling water it is quite refreshing & cleansing
> 
> Crap--now ya got me contributing to the nonsense! :grin:


But the tickles are a bit too, errm, _stimulating_ and I end up forgetting what I was supposed to be doing in there.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

TOTP! Been waiting at work for this one!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> TOTP! Been waiting at work for this one!


I totally left it open, hoping johnnycake would show some pride and try to redeem himself. I guess some are beyond hope...


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I totally left it open, hoping johnnycake would show some pride and try to redeem himself. I guess some are beyond hope...


Meh, I was the reigning champion for long enough until you chose to see the light. I happily passed you my used crown and have no desire to attempt to regain it.



Vanilla said:


> Sounds like the words of a loser. You're not a loser. I'll give you another shot.


Take the TP out of your rear, peasant. As I said before, I reigned long enough.


----------



## DallanC

Wife just got back from Costco. They had lots of toilet paper, flour, crackers, other misc foods. Said people were casually shopping, no rushing. A fairly normal day.

-DallanC


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> I totally left it open, hoping johnnycake would show some pride and try to redeem himself. I guess some are beyond hope...


I believe he was still ... umm ... distracted from the sparking water and bidet trial run.


----------



## Humpy

Like goofy said, who knows what tag numbers will be available. I am assuming the draw will happen as planned but who knows for what tags or allocation. Next month should be interesting, guess they could always just telecast the annual meeting.


----------



## weaversamuel76

goofy elk said:


> I wonder about the RAC meeting packets with recommended permit numbers. Usually out about now.
> 
> With RAC meetings cancelled, Im curious if we will still see an early heads up on tag numbers.....?


Board still meets with those who opinions matter to them, the DWR recommendations are just over ruled by the board anyways. Less public tags equal more money at the auction.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72

Here's my plan for 2020:

Help son with general turkey - Successful
Buy own OTC turkey tag - maybe (depending on what I find for my son)
Help a friend with his OTC turkey - Successful
Fish ALOT over the summer
Scout ALOT over the summer
UT General Deer - Successful
UT General Deer for my son - Successful
UT General Elk - on hold (see below)
UT Youth Duck Hunt - Successful!!
UT OIL Mtn Goat - Unsuccessful (point)
UT LE Pronghorn - 80/20
UT Doe Pronghorn - Point?
UT LE Elk for wife - Successful, but may return tag (see below)
UT Antlerless Elk - Successful
UT Swan - putting in (Successful / Unsuccessful...have no clue)
UT Crane - putting in (Successful / Unsuccessful...have no clue)
WY Region G Deer - Successful (if we turn in the wife's LE elk tag)
WY Buck Antelope - Unsuccessful (point)
WY Doe Antelope - 50/50 (but will be helping family / friends even if I don't draw)
WY Elk - Point
OK LE Elk - at 10 points...Unsuccessful (point).
OK LE Deer - Unsuccessful (point)

I'm with Fowlmouth too...ducks 100% this fall!


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Meh, I was the reigning champion for long enough until you chose to see the light. I happily passed you my used crown and have no desire to attempt to regain it.


Sounds like the words of a loser. You're not a loser. I'll give you another shot.


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> Sounds like the words of a loser. You're not a loser. I'll give you another shot.


I scored 4 touchdowns in 1 game
-Mr Bundy

FULL RANDOM DRAW!!!
-Mr MadHunter


----------



## Vanilla

MadHunter said:


> I scored 4 touchdowns in 1 game
> -Mr Bundy


That's TOTP worthy.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Wow Johnny, he gave you over an hour....


----------



## johnnycake

RemingtonCountry said:


> Wow Johnny, he gave you over an hour....


Go back and read post #3183


----------



## Vanilla

I’m guessing CC hits on May 14th.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> I'm guessing CC hits on May 14th.


Nah. May 12th between 5 and 7 p.m.


----------



## CPAjeff

May 8th is still my guess - however, I'm thinking that might be a week premature...


----------



## Firearrow

I’m all in for noon tomorrow.


----------



## 300 Wby

with everyone teleworking shouldn't it be a lot quicker this year? like two days after the approval of tag numbers????????????? For a state that is huge on technology we sure seem to have a problem using it to get the draw done quicker...…..


----------



## Vanilla

300 Wby said:


> For a state that is huge on technology we sure seem to have a problem using it to get the draw done quicker...&#8230;..


No kidding!


----------



## johnnycake

300 Wby said:


> with everyone teleworking shouldn't it be a lot quicker this year? like two days after the approval of tag numbers????????????? For a state that is huge on technology we sure seem to have a problem using it to get the draw done quicker...&#8230;..


Get out of here with your elitist "logic" and fancy "reasoning"

BOTP


----------



## CPAjeff

Could it be???

Maybe???

Yes, TOTP!


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> TOPT


PCAjffe fro hte wni


----------



## RandomElk16

Successfully drew an Idaho OTC deer and wolf tag.

So I have that going for me. I was this <> close to drawing an OTC bear tag, but they shut it down.


----------



## Slayer

25 more days...


----------



## Vanilla

Slayer said:


> 25 more days...


Slayer, you started this thread that will go down in history as the gold standard. Anything you say on the topic is gospel truth, as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## lucky duck

Looks like I will be hunting Montana for deer and elk this fall............If they let me in


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Heard the DWR is mailing my goat tag on May 13th at 1 pm.:lie:


----------



## Slayer

7MM RELOADED said:


> Heard the DWR is mailing my goat tag on May 13th at 1 pm.:lie:


Sounds about right to me, cards hit on the 8th.


----------



## Vanilla

16 days from the day Slayer has dictated. 

It's time for the state to go and make it so.


----------



## Critter

You do know that the folks over in Fallon are reading this thread and are trying to drag it out as long as possible don't you?


----------



## Critter

So with that I get a 

Top

Of 

The

Page


----------



## CPAjeff

Well played Critter, well played.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

This always seems to take forever😬! I am eagerly awaiting the DWR telling me what my plans for this fall are. May we all draw something amazing!


----------



## KineKilla

Come on Manti Late Elk.....I hear it calling me.


----------



## Vanilla

First time ever applying on a unit this year. I feel it’s my lucky charm!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

When I don’t draw LE elk I’m going to have to find someone that wants me to come scout and pack meat out.


----------



## johnnycake

Imma be looking for that deep, thick desert curl


----------



## goofy elk

Vanilla said:


> First time ever applying on a unit this year. I feel it's my lucky charm!


What unit?


----------



## Vanilla

goofy elk said:


> What unit?


Monroe. It's an equal snowball's chance in Hades to other tags I was interested in this year, so I figured...what the heck? Why not?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

My daughter could draw Rifle Manti Early . I think I'm more excited about that than my goat.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

WOOPS TOTP:cool2:


----------



## Fowlmouth

I'm not too excited about the draw this year. I have zero points for general deer and my unit is one that has decreased permits this year. I look forward to the antlerless draw. I should draw a permit for archery deer. We'll see!


----------



## Bax*

I dunno if I’m just dying of boredom or if I really wanna hunt but I’ve spent a ton of time daydreaming about this fall’s hunt. 

I sure love the deer hunt. It’s so amazing out there.


----------



## CPAjeff

Every time I see one of the UWN mods as the most recent post in this thread, I get scared the hot mess of awesomeness is that thread has become is somehow getting locked . . . 

Bax*, I'm glad your post was about deer hunting!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Slayer said:


> 7MM RELOADED said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard the DWR is mailing my goat tag on May 13th at 1 pm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right to me, cards hit on the 8th.
Click to expand...

I too vote and hope for May 8th.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

3arabians said:


> JOHNNYCAKE!!!!!! YOU MUTHA ÷#$__=$^><!!!!!!
> 
> ANYONE THAT GAVE THIS NO GOOD PRANK CALLING ATTORNEY THIER NUMBER. BEWARE!! HE IS NOT FROM FALLON AND IS DEFINITELY NOT TRYING CLEAR UP AN ISSUE SO FALLON CAN COMPLETE A $413 CHARGE TO YOUR ACCOUNT!
> 
> Oh lord..be still my heart...slow breaths..no, no..... learn to enjoy losing...
> 
> Well played my friend. Holy ****. I'm still shaking.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Never forget.


----------



## Critter

Here is the first official report from last year.

It happened on 5/10



CPAjeff said:


> I'm hit!
> 
> Either general deer or CWMU deer!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

2017 - May 17th
2018 - May 9th
2019 - May 10th

We put 52 pages and 500+ comments on this bad boy in 9 days when it was first started!


----------



## KineKilla

7MM RELOADED said:


> My daughter could draw Rifle Manti Early . I think I'm more excited about that than my goat.


Ummm that's a tough one. One you can turn back and hope to draw next year vs. one you will likely never draw again? Take the kid out of it and it's a no brainer...can you use the mentoring system on a goat tag, lol?

I'm totally going to blast me a goat this fall. My wishes for late elk would be to complete the trifecta (Bear, Goat, Elk. *I also have my DH tag this year but I'm not even thinking about it at this point) this year and have 2020 be the most epic hunting year of my life. Yet.


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> 2017 - May 17th
> 2018 - May 9th
> 2019 - May 10th
> 
> We put 52 pages and 500+ comments on this bad boy in 9 days when it was first started!


I think we ought to try and match that in mid-May. Why not?


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve allowed enough TOTP hullabaloo for now. Just to remind everyone of their place...


----------



## jason21

quarantine has allowed wayyy too much daydreaming of tags that i most likely will not draw, the results cant come soon enough!


----------



## 2full

Some of u guys took way too many drugs growing up.......
With all these hallucinations about the tags your NOT going to draw !!!

It is fun to dream about getting the tags though


----------



## Vanilla

This is my year! 

Anyone got any Funyuns?


----------



## Critter




----------



## Vanilla

A Colorado staple!


----------



## Dunkem

Critter said:


>


I ate 2 bags of Funyums, 2 bags chili Cheetos and a tub full of cheap wine. Boy did that make a mess._/O


----------



## Critter

Dunkem said:


> I ate 2 bags of Funyums, 2 bags chili Cheetos and a tub full of cheap wine. Boy did that make a mess._/O


Ahhhhh the days of our youth.


----------



## Slayer

T-minus 10 days to launch... Bring it on!!


----------



## CPAjeff

Slayer said:


> T-minus 10 days to launch... Bring it on!!


Ah . . . it's going to be like the longest 10 days of my life . . .


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Ah . . . it's going to be like the longest 10 days of my life . . .


You're telling me! But I can handle that suffering to get my desert bighorn tag


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Ah . . . it's going to be like the longest 10 days of my life . . .


I don't know, the last 10 days have seemed a little long. And the 10 before that too. Heck, most days I don't even know what day it is!

LE Elk tag here I come!


----------



## Critter

Remember now is the time to log into your CC account and set the alerts to send you a text for the amount that you plan on getting charged. 

I got one of those alerts today, too bad it was for my Wyoming antelope and deer application.


----------



## Vanilla

That takes the fun out of it! I much rather prefer logging into my account to check 17 times per day. 

Facial ID makes it easier.


----------



## Clarq

Colorado sheep and goat results should be out tomorrow...


----------



## KineKilla

So what is the current CC hit date estimate? Slayer still pushing for the 8th? 

I think that is a touch optimistic with the Coronageddon impacting the computer system in Fallon. Probably closer to the 12th since the "V" has given every business an excuse to be late or behind schedule.

May 12th, final answer, lock that B**** in!


----------



## Critter

May 11 at 3:54pm I'll see that I have my bison permit.


----------



## CPAjeff

Maybe this will be the year that emails are sent out prior to cards getting hit. Can you image the sheer mental anguish that would cause hunters if no one saw hits on their cards . . .


----------



## Vanilla

Just checked my card. Nothing yet.


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Maybe this will be the year that emails are sent out prior to cards getting hit. Can you image the sheer mental anguish that would cause hunters if no one saw hits on their cards . . .


That would be the epitome of cruel

Unless it says "Successful"

Go for it Vanillabean, I know you need this in your life


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Wow, this was left open for awhile.. 

TOTDP!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Wow, this was left open for awhile..
> 
> TOTDP!


Beautiful! I was hoping someone would take this one and not require me to extend my lead over tushycake.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Beautiful! I was hoping someone would take this one and not require me to extend my lead over tushycake.


----------



## Critter

Cards are being hit for Colorado sheep and goats.


----------



## Slayer

KineKilla said:


> So what is the current CC hit date estimate? Slayer still pushing for the 8th?
> 
> I think that is a touch optimistic with the Coronageddon impacting the computer system in Fallon. Probably closer to the 12th since the "V" has given every business an excuse to be late or behind schedule.
> 
> May 12th, final answer, lock that B**** in!


I sure hope so! If it goes like last year it will start on Friday the 8th and results emailed out the week of the 11th. Thats how it went for us last year.


----------



## Vanilla

I’m still trying to decide what my final almost final prediction will be.


----------



## Vanilla

My heart tells me that no later than May 10th CCs will start to be hit.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> My heart tells me that no later than May 10th CCs will start to be hit.


Like Roxette sang, "Listen to your heart . . ."


----------



## CPAjeff

Almost


----------



## CPAjeff

there . . .


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!!

Drawing from the source of all truth and knowledge (this thread) -

2016 charges started on May 13th (second Friday)
2017 charges started on May 17th (third Wednesday)
2018 charges started on May 9th (second Wednesday)
2019 charges started on May 10th (second Friday)

My prediction, throwing out the outliers of May 9th and May 17th, is charges will start appearing this Friday (May 8th). However, if this is the case, it would be the earliest charges have happened in the last five years...

My second guess would be on May 13th (Wednesday) - I'm more of the moving goalpost type.


----------



## Vanilla

Get it Jeff!


----------



## Humpy

With the new law that passed, I wonder if the results will happen later this year than normal so they can determine if any of the lucky applicants are delinquent on their child support or not? But if not I would dare bet the cards will get hit on my 15th. That way it gives it two weeks since the tag numbers were approved.


----------



## KineKilla

I just hope that the hits do not start while I'm away from my phone and computer to check for CC hits. If I draw a Muzzy Manti Elk tag I will probably turn it back in, if it's the rifle late hunt I'll keep it for sure!

If either of those are your first choice this season, you can hope that I have to turn it back.

5/12/20


----------



## huntinfanatic

KineKilla,


With the way the draw process works you are only in the running for whichever one of those hunts you put down as your 1st choice. Neither of those hunts you listed are possible to draw as a 2nd choice.


----------



## Vanilla

Humpy said:


> With the new law that passed, I wonder if the results will happen later this year than normal so they can determine if any of the lucky applicants are delinquent on their child support or not? But if not I would dare bet the cards will get hit on my 15th. That way it gives it two weeks since the tag numbers were approved.


Law doesn't go into effect until July 1, 2021. Dead beats can get two more years of drawing before we have to worry about those delays.


----------



## KineKilla

huntinfanatic said:


> KineKilla,
> 
> With the way the draw process works you are only in the running for whichever one of those hunts you put down as your 1st choice. Neither of those hunts you listed are possible to draw as a 2nd choice.


Now, why do you need to go and ruin a good story with facts and logic?


----------



## JuddCT

My wife should draw the Manti LE Muzzy elk tag. Problem is my dad should also draw the Bookcliffs rifle elk tag. With a trip to Australia as well in the fall and other hunts I might need to try and convince my wife to hold off one more year. Sad because I’ve been watching some great bulls on the Manti the last 2 years. Hmmm...


----------



## OriginalOscar

JuddCT said:


> My wife should draw the Manti LE Muzzy elk tag. Problem is my dad should also draw the Bookcliffs rifle elk tag. With a trip to Australia as well in the fall and other hunts I might need to try and convince my wife to hold off one more year. Sad because I've been watching some great bulls on the Manti the last 2 years. Hmmm...


I'd be happy to take the Australia trip for you. Sounds like your struggles are real for 2020.


----------



## MWScott72

KineKilla said:


> I just hope that the hits do not start while I'm away from my phone and computer to check for CC hits. If I draw a Muzzy Manti Elk tag I will probably turn it back in, if it's the rifle late hunt I'll keep it for sure!
> 
> If either of those are your first choice this season, you can hope that I have to turn it back.
> 
> 5/12/20


Kinekilla-
Why would you turn in the muzzy tag? That is a great hunt right in the middle of the rut! Muzzy and rifle success rates are pretty darn close too.


----------



## Vanilla

Regardless of the day CC hit begin, we are now one day closer!


----------



## KineKilla

MWScott72 said:


> Kinekilla-
> Why would you turn in the muzzy tag? That is a great hunt right in the middle of the rut! Muzzy and rifle success rates are pretty darn close too.


Because I drew the expo Goat permit and am dedicating that time of year to finding a good billy to put on my wall.

LE MZ Elk : Sept 21st - Oct 2nd
Goat: Sept 5th - Oct 31st

It would be a close thing to do both...I'd rather commit to one and do it all the way.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> Regardless of the day CC hit begin, we are now one day closer!


See - Optimism is a great policy.


----------



## Vanilla

KineKilla said:


> Because I drew the expo Goat permit and am dedicating that time of year to finding a good billy to put on my wall.
> 
> LE MZ Elk : Sept 21st - Oct 2nd
> Goat: Sept 5th - Oct 31st
> 
> It would be a close thing to do both...I'd rather commit to one and do it all the way.


There is no doubt I'd turn back in the elk tag if I were in your shoes. Unless I drew it with very few points and I was still 15 years away from realistically drawing again. Then I might try and pull off both. But even then, I may turn it back in.


----------



## Clarq

Wyoming sheep/goat/bison results were posted today.

No luck here on my goat application, but I was happy to be in a full random draw.


----------



## KineKilla

Vanilla said:


> There is no doubt I'd turn back in the elk tag if I were in your shoes. Unless I drew it with very few points and I was still 15 years away from realistically drawing again. Then I might try and pull off both. But even then, I may turn it back in.


My thoughts exactly. I'm in the drawing with 7-8 points I think so by no means a sure thing...more like middle of the pack.


----------



## BigT

KineKilla said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm in the drawing with 7-8 points I think so by no means a sure thing...more like middle of the pack.


If you draw an OIL tag at the expo, can you still draw the LE tag in the annual draw and keep both?


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> Wyoming sheep/goat/bison results were posted today.
> 
> No luck here on my goat application, but I was happy to be in a full random draw.


----------



## RandomElk16

KineKilla said:


> My thoughts exactly. I'm in the drawing with 7-8 points I think so by no means a sure thing...more like middle of the pack.


I wouldn't turn a tag back in I got on the random draw. Right now that's an 11+ point tag, but between you and the next group it's a lot more than 3-4 years out.

You would have no problem knocking down a goat in 2 months. Now there is the time off work thing... but I am just saying. In these times the world has shown just how much can be uncertain and what's not promised.

If I have to make my schedule work for a OIAL Goat tag and an LE Elk tag in the same year, you bet your *** I am doing it. I manage to make time for stuff not nearly that cool.

I really hope you get both - you would have the fall of your life.


----------



## KineKilla

BigT said:


> If you draw an OIL tag at the expo, can you still draw the LE tag in the annual draw and keep both?


Good question.

Because the expo permits do not have any reliance on points, do not go through Fallon and do not affect your LE/OIL point holdings if drawn I think you would in fact be able to have both. Normally not though.

Anyone know that answer?


----------



## Critter

I believe that you can only have the one tag.

So if you got one through the Expo and then draw one in the LE draw you have to turn the one from the draw back in. Then all your points are restored plus one

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

I can not find anywhere in the regulations or in Utah Admin Code R657-62-18 where it prohibits an individual from having two tags. There are rules regarding drawing more than one expo tag (requires the applicant to choose one and turn the other back in), but the wording indicates this is for expo tags only.

KK - either way, you have a pretty awesome fall already set!


----------



## KineKilla

Well, that would make the decision even easier. Not that it was ever much of a question. I don't think that you can only draw one Expo permit either though. We see almost every year people that draw multiple expo tags and I have yet to hear of anyone turning one of them back in. 

IF a person did turn it back in, what would happen to it? Go to a backup person? In a random draw system it seem fishy to have backup names on standby. Seems like you should have to re-draw, fully random amongst all applicants in the case of a tag being surrendered....something like that but not the topic of this thread.

I still say 05/12/2020 for CC hits....


----------



## RandomElk16

Interesting. I know the expo makes you choose, and the draw doesn't allow it, but I can't recall a time someone got one from each. I could see how that could be missed in the rules initially, maybe later clarified, but is interesting.


----------



## KineKilla

The real kick in the a** would be if I were somehow able to draw my OIL Moose permit this year with only 11 points...now that would make for a tough decision. I will likely not live long enough to draw one based solely off of points.

I think I'd have to take the Moose and hope to draw a different one from the Expo in the future, my odds are better in the expo drawing than they are in the regular OIL pool anyways.


----------



## CPAjeff

https://huntexpo.com/facts-faqs/

Here is the link with some of the common asked questions about the expo permits. Some of the more important questions pertaining to this thread:

Q: What happens if I draw an elk permit in the Hunting Expo application process, and an elk permit in the Big Game drawing?

A: You will have to choose which permit you want to keep, surrender the other permit, and an alternate hunter will be given the surrendered permit. You are only allowed to have one permit per species per year.

Q: What happens if I draw two or more permits of one species of Hunting Expo permits?

A: You will have to choose one permit of your choice and the other permit will be offered to the alternate applicant whose name was drawn.

Q: Could I be drawn for more than one Expo tag in the same year, for example a moose, elk and deer permit?

A: Yes. You could be drawn for more than one species permit in the Expo drawing in the same year. However, a person may only receive ONE Expo permit per year, which means you would have to select just one from among the two or more permits you were drawn for in the Expo drawing. In such a case, the Utah Division of Wildlife would contact the applicant to determine which permit the applicant wants. If the applicant was unable to be reached, then the Division would issue the applicant the permit with the most difficult drawing odds based on drawing results from Utah's big game drawing.


----------



## RandomElk16

CPAjeff said:


> https://huntexpo.com/facts-faqs/
> 
> Here is the link with some of the common asked questions about the expo permits. Some of the more important questions pertaining to this thread:
> 
> Q: What happens if I draw an elk permit in the Hunting Expo application process, and an elk permit in the Big Game drawing?
> 
> A: You will have to choose which permit you want to keep, surrender the other permit, and an alternate hunter will be given the surrendered permit. You are only allowed to have one permit per species per year.
> 
> Q: What happens if I draw two or more permits of one species of Hunting Expo permits?
> 
> A: You will have to choose one permit of your choice and the other permit will be offered to the alternate applicant whose name was drawn.
> 
> Q: Could I be drawn for more than one Expo tag in the same year, for example a moose, elk and deer permit?
> 
> A: Yes. You could be drawn for more than one species permit in the Expo drawing in the same year. However, a person may only receive ONE Expo permit per year, which means you would have to select just one from among the two or more permits you were drawn for in the Expo drawing. In such a case, the Utah Division of Wildlife would contact the applicant to determine which permit the applicant wants. If the applicant was unable to be reached, then the Division would issue the applicant the permit with the most difficult drawing odds based on drawing results from Utah's big game drawing.


This covers same species in expo and regular draw, covers multiple species in expo draw, and same species in an expo only draw...

But what about OIAL in Expo and LE in regular? lol....


----------



## MWScott72

KineKilla said:


> Because I drew the expo Goat permit and am dedicating that time of year to finding a good billy to put on my wall.
> 
> LE MZ Elk : Sept 21st - Oct 2nd
> Goat: Sept 5th - Oct 31st
> 
> It would be a close thing to do both...I'd rather commit to one and do it all the way.


Well, that clarifies it some. If you can't get the time off to do both (say a week each), then yeah, I'd turn the elk tag back in too. What are the chances you draw the expo tag in the next 5-10 years? Very slim, I imagine. But...

I'm with RandomElk, if I can find time in my work/family schedule to take off for both, I would hunt both...unless you're cool with likely waiting another 6-8 years to draw the elk bonus tag. It's a 12 point tag right now, so I'm adding another year or two for creep.

Now, if you drew your moose tag too, I'd go moose over goat. You're likely to die before getting the moose tag, but there is a pretty good chance you could still pull a goat tag while you're able to walk. Choices, choices!! nice to have an Expo tag in your back pocket...lucky jerk!!-O,-


----------



## CPAjeff

RandomElk16 said:


> This covers same species in expo and regular draw, covers multiple species in expo draw, and same species in an expo only draw...
> 
> But what about OIAL in Expo and LE in regular? lol....


LOL is right - I have no freaking clue!


----------



## BigT

Glad I could change the subject for a moment! I am honestly not sure about the answer to my own question. Would be awesome to have both! 

I would be surprised if they allowed a person to keep an OIL tag drawn at expo, and a LE big game tag drawn in annual draw. Would be a bad problem to have I guess. 

Good luck! With all the reductions in deer permits, I may be hunting with a camera for a third straight year! Unless I get way lucky on the moose draw, or LE elk.


----------



## Critter

As long as one of the tags is a Expo tag you can have a OIL and a LE tag the same year. 

I even believe that if you draw all the OIL animal tags at the Expo you are fine to go



Top















Of
























The






















Page


----------



## weaversamuel76

That pop-up box during applicants for acknowledging the new 2020 tag surrendering process is long forgotten by some it seems. It's going to be a hard wakeup call for those that apply for tags and think they'll just hand them back before the season starts.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

One day closer!


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Tomorrow will be one week since they set tag numbers. I say it starts tomorrow!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Is it just me or did time slow down to a snails pace?:sad2:


----------



## Hunttilidrop

Where is goofyelk??


----------



## goofy elk

Right here.
I'm thinking Wensday


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I'm thinking Wensday

Yup


----------



## Vanilla

Sometime between Friday and Sunday fellers. Put your patient pants on.


----------



## Vanilla

But just to be sure, I just checked my card, and.......








I saw............










Nothing yet


----------



## RandomElk16

goofy elk said:


> I'm thinking Wensday


My calendar doesn't even have one of those!!!! Does this mean I don't draw???

TOTP too


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> Sometime between Friday and Sunday fellers. Put your patient pants on.


In fear of jinxing it, I'll agree with you with possibly adding "next" to your sentence.....


----------



## KineKilla

6 days to go....calm down and wait on!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> In fear of jinxing it, I'll agree with you with possibly adding "next" to your sentence.....


Nah, this is a great Mother's Day present for all the moms out there.

"Honey, I drew a sweet tag and will be gone for a week or two in the fall!"

Mom- "Hallelujah!"

:mrgreen::grin:


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Nah, this is a great Mother's Day present for all the moms out there.
> 
> "Honey, I drew a sweet tag and will be gone for a week or two in the fall!"
> 
> Mom- "Hallelujah! You're taking the kids right?"
> 
> :mrgreen::grin:


Added a little bit for you - well, that's usually how it works at my house!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Nah, this is a great Mother's Day present for all the moms out there.
> 
> "Honey, I applied for you and you drew a sweet tag and we will all be gone for a week or two in the fall, so looks like we'll have to push that Disney trip with your family to next year!"
> 
> Mom- "You did what now? Fine, whatever."
> 
> :mrgreen::grin:


Amateurs. Now it is fixed.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> Nah, this is a great Mother's Day present for all the moms out there.
> 
> "Honey, I applied for you and you drew a sweet tag and we will all be gone for a week or two in the fall, so looks like we'll have to push that Disney trip with your family to next year!"
> 
> Mom- "You did what now? Fine, whatever."
> 
> 3 Months Later........................
> 
> Mom - "You never told me about this tag!"


There.


----------



## Humpy

That’s just about right


----------



## johnnycake




----------



## RemingtonCountry

And you didn't push to take TOTP....


----------



## RemingtonCountry

But I guess i'll have to take it...


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> But I guess i'll have to take it...


You are a fine American. A true patriot!


----------



## BigT

I am coming up on 9-weeks of working from home. I hope the cards start getting hit by next Wednesday as Goofyelk mentioned! I am actually starting to miss the office! 

I am in the category where I could pull the muzzle load elk tag I've been wanting. Not bonus pool yet, but close!

Anyone think this current pandemic changes peoples desire to hunt because of lack of funds, or stress resulting in permit surrendering? Or will it increase their desire to hunt? I know I can't get out enough right now. I have to imagine at least most on here feel the same way.


----------



## johnnycake

RemingtonCountry said:


> And you didn't push to take TOTP....


I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I was king of the TOTP for long enough, and have willfully stepped back to give those less capable a chance. Like Vanillabean.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

johnnycake said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I was king of the TOTP for long enough, and have willfully stepped back to give those less capable a chance. Like Vanillabean.


Well you sir, are a saint. I'll need all of the chances I can get. Maybe I'll get to your number by the 2023 draws!


----------



## CPAjeff

BigT said:


> Anyone think this current pandemic changes peoples desire to hunt because of lack of funds, or stress resulting in permit surrendering? Or will it increase their desire to hunt? I know I can't get out enough right now. I have to imagine at least most on here feel the same way.


I've wondered the same thing. . .

I believe there will be the same number of hunters afield this year as in the past. For me, some hunts have changed places on the 'hunting priority list' - Alaska is becoming more and more of a reality instead of a dream.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. I was king of the TOTP for long enough...


Does the term "king" mean "second place" up in Alaska? If so, I totally agree!


----------



## Ray

Just called SCI-NEVADA to see if I could get the inside scoop and what do you know, I couldn’t


----------



## RemingtonCountry

It's only May 7th and i'm already getting jumpy.. It's going to be a LONG weekend!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Does the term "king" mean "second place" up in Alaska? If so, I totally agree!


"Second place" only in as much as a king who willfully abdicates his throne then is second place to the next in line. When I tried, I succeeded far too well. But I know you work hard at it, and good for you!

No matter how you slice it, I'm looking forward to that sweet sweet desert bighorn tag burning up my plastic here soon


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> No matter how you slice it, I'm looking forward to that sweet sweet desert bighorn tag burning up my plastic here soon


You can have your bighorn tag as long as I get my bison tag

TOP


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> You can have your bighorn tag as long as I get my bison tag
> 
> TOP


I can guarantee you will be able to buy a bison tag in Utah this year, regardless of what the draw does.


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> I can guarantee you will be able to buy a bison tag in Utah this year, regardless of what the draw does.


I was thinking about that along with the 4 or 5 grand for the outfitter or are they going for more now?

I might have to do some checking.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> When I tried, I succeeded far too well.


Being the second best ever to do something is pretty good, I agree. Well done!

One more day closer...


----------



## Firearrow

I feel it in my bones, and they hurt. A lot!!! It will start tomorrow. Get ready to crash the systems with hitting the refresh button.


----------



## goofy elk

I have serious doubt it will happen today.


----------



## weaversamuel76

goofy elk said:


> I have serious doubt it will happen today.


I really really wanted it to happen today but next Friday is the day

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slayer

I'm thinking around 4:30 today


----------



## Vanilla

My issue is the only tag I would have any reasonable chance of drawing, my general deer tag, won't be on the CC. The other two are such long shots that even when CC hits happen, it won't be on my CC. 

But I look anyway. Still nothing...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Slayer said:


> I'm thinking around 4:30 today


He has spoken.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> My issue is the only tag I would have any reasonable chance of drawing, my general deer tag, won't be on the CC. The other two are such long shots that even when CC hits happen, it won't be on my CC.
> 
> But I look anyway. Still nothing...


I'm right there with you. I have alerts set up for my CC, yet I still check the app. This has become an event in my life more than I ever thought it would! :shock:

TOTP!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> My issue is the only tag I would have any reasonable chance of drawing, my general deer tag, won't be on the CC.


Just remember you don't draw that deer tag, like me they ask you how, when, and where you want to hunt and they just send it to you.

I sure wished that it included LE units.


----------



## Vanilla

I was speaking as if I was in the draw. The only thing each year I’d have a reasonable chance at drawing is the deer tag, so that is the charge that would show up. 

But I’m not in the draw, and it won’t hit my CC, and therefore I’m looking for ghosts.


----------



## Crndgs8

I have a question... if you draw general deer, then draw dedicated, which one do they issue????


----------



## Critter

Crndgs8 said:


> I have a question... if you draw general deer, then draw dedicated, which one do they issue????


You can't.

They draw DH first and if you draw DH then they don't even put you into the general draw.


----------



## MWScott72

Tues May 12...afternoon sometime. Then this website will light up like a roman candle. 😁


----------



## Ray

If you look at it historically, they typically hit the 2nd week of May and this is technically the 2nd week. Although, I’m betting they’ll hit Wednesday next week, this is pure speculation of course.

Historical data:
2016 - Fri 2nd week
2017 - Wed 3rd week
2018 - Wed 2nd week
2019 - Fri 2nd week


----------



## johnnycake

This just in:

"Due to COVID-19, the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources regrets to inform you that the Bucks, Bulls, and Once-in-a-Lifetime draw for tags in the upcoming 2020-2021 hunting season has been postponed until after July 1, 2020."


----------



## Vanilla

Liar liar....


----------



## Critter

Pants on fire


----------



## Critter

Hanging on a telephone wire









Top


----------



## Vanilla

A bull elk pedestal mount seems like a great thing to do with my stimulus money. 

Come on Fallon! Don’t fail me now.


----------



## CPAjeff

Well my bet for today was wrong - shocker. 

I’m going with my #2 of Wednesday. My odds are poor (like nonexistent) for mountain goat, 50-50 for antelope, and 50-50 for general season deer. But it sure is fun to think about what would happen if I drew a mountain goat or antelope tag!

Come on Lady Luck!!!


----------



## goofy elk

5-15 , 5pm.


----------



## KineKilla

MWScott72 said:


> Tues May 12...afternoon sometime. Then this website will light up like a roman candle. &#128513;


This guy is obviously someone that knows what he's talking about...

5/12/20

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHunted

I’m going with 5/15 at the earliest. SFW needs some extra time to approve the draw results.


----------



## Vanilla

I said no later than 5/10 before, and I'm sticking to it. Fallon isn't going to fail me!


----------



## johnnycake

Well I just checked and I have a sheep tag pending in my account! 






All I have to do is download it from ADFG.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I said no later than 5/10 before, and I'm sticking to it. Fallon isn't going to fail me!


----------



## Critter

And since I am so close


----------



## Critter

Top of the Page


----------



## MWScott72

TheHunted said:


> I'm going with 5/15 at the earliest. SFW needs some extra time to approve the draw results.


&#128578;


----------



## Vanilla

Just checked. Still nothing. :grin:


----------



## KineKilla

"Was it this year or last year they wouldn't accept my Visa as payment source because it expired two months AFTER the draw?" I thought to myself as I contemplated whether to log in to all my CC accounts and check for a pending charge...

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

My card just got hit for $364 



Too bad it was from Lowe's


----------



## BigT

Before I read the second line, I was trying to figure which odd tag cost $364


----------



## Vanilla

Just checked my CC tonight.


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve got good news.


----------



## Vanilla

And some not so good news.


----------



## Vanilla

No credit card charges, do not going to win the “when will it start” sweepstakes.


----------



## Clarq

TOTP


----------



## Vanilla

But if I’ve learned anything from CPAJeff, it’s that I can change my mind any time I want!

Edit-Clarq, you sneaky rascal!


----------



## Clarq

Sometimes, you're in the right place at the right time. ;-)

I hope I can be so lucky in the draw.


----------



## Critter

I read on the Fallon site where they do the draw and they say that they are watching this thread and have said that the top person with the tops won't be able to draw anything this year except for a picture.


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> TOTP


This is pure poetry


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> This is pure poetry


"I love poetry, and a glass of scotch, and, of course, my friend Baxter here."

And Clarq just rolls in and punts my friend Baxter off the bridge. I can't believe he snaked that TOTP. I hadn't gone for one in a while, and to be unsuccessful? Man, I'm not used to that feeling.

I'm in a glass cage of emotion!!!!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> "I love poetry, and a glass of scotch, and, of course, my friend Baxter here."
> 
> And Clarq just rolls in and punts my friend Baxter off the bridge. I can't believe he snaked that TOTP. I hadn't gone for one in a while, and to be unsuccessful? Man, I'm not used to that feeling.
> 
> I'm in a glass cage of emotion!!!!


----------



## 3arabians

Tomorrow it starts!! 

I’ll be watching my phone and be sure to not answer any unavailable calls due to a scar from the past. 

Oh, and my emails will be under scrutiny as well. 

#bewareofthecake!!


----------



## Vanilla

Never trust a cake.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Tomorrow it starts!!
> 
> I'll be watching my phone and be sure to not answer any unavailable calls due to a scar from the past.
> 
> Oh, and my emails will be under scrutiny as well.
> 
> #bewareofthecake!!












[Vanillabean, I can give you training wheels all day long. I know how much this means to you]


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!

Oh how sweet it is!


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> [Vanillabean, I can give you training wheels all day long. I know how much this means to you]


I'm not having Clarq crush me again. No way!


----------



## Critter

One more day has come and gone with no notifications. It went past my 5/11 at 3:54 pm so fast that I didn't even notice it. 


But now I'll say 5/15 with no time.


----------



## Vanilla

Like I’ve said all along, 5/12.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> Like I've said all along, 5/12.


It's hard to trust a man who can't get a TOTP . . . 

My square on the calendar has passed - hoping you're right and the charges start tomorrow!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Has anyone said 5/14 at 4:36 pm yet?


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

5/13 1:30pm :whoo:


----------



## KineKilla

5/12/20. Today someone will see CC charges pending for Utah Big Game. 







I hope.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter




----------



## Critter

As times slips through the hour glass


----------



## Critter

It is time for a 

TOP


----------



## legacy

Just called my bank…. (05/12/2020 @ 8:28 am) annnndddd…… NO pending charges.


----------



## Critter

I still say to just put a alert onto your credit card for anything over $100. 

I get the alerts within seconds of the charge going through. 

But then I have had that alert ever since my CC was hacked at a online store and it works great.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Don’t the hits usually happen towards the end of the week?


----------



## RandomElk16

RemingtonCountry said:


> Don't the hits usually happen towards the end of the week?


I think someone on one of these 34783476213894687213 pages said Wednesdays and Fridays. They tracked it for the last like 8 years.

Don't quote me. I am not searching through all this.


----------



## legacy

Critter said:


> I still say to just put a alert onto your credit card for anything over $100.
> 
> I get the alerts within seconds of the charge going through.
> 
> But then I have had that alert ever since my CC was hacked at a online store and it works great.


Can yours be set up to get an alert for "pending" charges? I don't think my AFCU app will give me notifications for "pending" charges. Sometimes a pending charge will sit in my account as pending for a couple of days.


----------



## Critter

That is what it hits on, the pending charges. 

I was in Lowe's yesterday waiting to pick up a order when I got the text that my card had been charged for the item. This was while the clerk was still standing at the register typing in the rest of the information on my order. 

So as soon as the charge hits the CC company I get a alert, it doesn't matter if it goes through completely or is just pending. But all of my charges when I look at them are pending for at least a day before they go through and they show up on my statement.

As I said I got burned one time for a few thousand dollars and while I got the CC company to remove them I said never again. So right now any charge of over $100 with the card not present sends me a text and if the card is present anything over $200 sends me a text.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I still say to just put a alert onto your credit card for anything over $100.
> 
> I get the alerts within seconds of the charge going through.
> 
> But then I have had that alert ever since my CC was hacked at a online store and it works great.


You probably want to sneak a peak at your presents under the tree at Christmas time too, don't ya Scrooge?

CC alerts are great. I don't do them, but if I did, I'd take them off in the Month of May every year just to have fun with this. It won't matter anyway, because my card never gets charged except for the application fee.


----------



## brisket

legacy said:


> Can yours be set up to get an alert for "pending" charges? I don't think my AFCU app will give me notifications for "pending" charges. Sometimes a pending charge will sit in my account as pending for a couple of days.


You can set alerts with a separate app called Card Guard (for AFCU). It sends alerts for pending charges.


----------



## Vanilla

I see you there...


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> You probably want to sneak a peak at your presents under the tree at Christmas time too, don't ya Scrooge?
> 
> CC alerts are great. I don't do them, but if I did, I'd take them off in the Month of May every year just to have fun with this. It won't matter anyway, because my card never gets charged except for the application fee.


Seeing as I know what I am getting every Christmas I don't sneak a peek anymore.

Top again, two in a row......


----------



## legacy

Well, maybe mine DOES alert on pending charges and I just didn't realize it!  Because I certainly know the SECOND my wife uses the card!8)


----------



## KineKilla

I have CC alerts for my MACU Visa set up but it's more fun to just watch this thread. Also, if for some reason I use my Cabelas card I won't get alerts and they are very slow at showing pending charges.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

5/13 @ 4:48 PM


----------



## Vanilla

KineKilla said:


> Also, if for some reason I use my Cabelas card I won't get alerts and they are very slow at showing pending charges.


I used to use a Cabelas card, and there were years I got my antlerless results in an email as successful before my card showed the hit. It was almost always 4-5 days after things started for everyone else.


----------



## Ray

I use my discover card, I’ll literally get an alert for a purchase the moment I swipe my card, it’s instantaneous


----------



## RemingtonCountry

KineKilla said:


> I have CC alerts for my MACU Visa set up but it's more fun to just watch this thread. Also, if for some reason I use my Cabelas card I won't get alerts and they are very slow at showing pending charges.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Capital One has done really well with this, my Cabela's card is just as fast as any other cards now! I'll see pending charges the moment they happen.


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Capital One has done really well with this, my Cabela's card is just as fast as any other cards now! I'll see pending charges the moment they happen.


I'm still miffed at some of the changes after the merger with Bass Pros on customer service, etc. I'm not a frequenter of Cabelas anymore, so building points elsewhere these days. Glad there is at least one benefit of the merger, though.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> I'm still miffed at some of the changes after the merger with Bass Pros on customer service, etc. I'm not a frequenter of Cabelas anymore, so building points elsewhere these days. Glad there is at least one benefit of the merger, though.


I never said I use the dang thing...;-) I'm right there with you though, I haven't been in one of those stores in a long time. Coming from a guy who worked there for 6 months when the Farmington store opened, the changes are more drastic than you think!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I'm still miffed at some of the changes after the merger with Bass Pros on customer service, etc. I'm not a frequenter of Cabelas anymore, so building points elsewhere these days. Glad there is at least one benefit of the merger, though.


I haven't been into a Cabela's since the merger was complete and I really don't plan on going.

While the Cabelas's products were a little bit spendy they were a lot better than the Redhead Bass Pro products.

I never did have their credit card


----------



## Critter

Top of the Page again


----------



## Vanilla

I have been very unimpressed the last couple years with Cabelas. I used to be a huge fan.


----------



## Critter

I spent a lot of money there over the years. But now for a warranty on a pair of boots that were sold with a unconditional warranty you have to either take them or send them into a warranty center where they will access the problem to see if they are covered. But this could of came from others taking advantage of the policy. I have a friend that hadn't paid for a pair of boots in over 10 years. When they wore out he would just take them back and exchange them. If they no longer stocked them he would take a refund and buy a different pair.

That and their quality has gone down the sh!7 hole.


----------



## 2full

People like your buddy are the ones that have ruined warranty programs. They expect something for nothing. Retailers and manufacturing have had to tighten returns up due to abuse of the programs. 
I have been in retail for 45 years. You wouldn't believe the things people try to return.


----------



## Vanilla

I hope I get to return 22 points on an elk tag here shortly.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> I hope I get to return 22 points on an elk tag here shortly.


I thought I was doing good being patient but everyone saying it'll happen today or tomorrow has me jumpy. Every time my watch vibrates saying I got I text I drop everything and look at it.. It's getting to that time I guess!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I hope I get to return 22 points on an elk tag here shortly.


Soon you will have 23 points


----------



## Critter

2full said:


> People like your buddy are the ones that have ruined warranty programs. They expect something for nothing. Retailers and manufacturing have had to tighten returns up due to abuse of the programs.
> I have been in retail for 45 years. You wouldn't believe the things people try to return.


He once took a VCR back to Walmart after using it for 4 or so years. He told them that he had purchased it 6 months before but had lost his receipt.

They didn't even have that model anymore so they just gave him a different one.

I couldn't believe what he got away with


----------



## Critter

But back to the topic, it is noon and still no CC hit for me


----------



## Critter

It is so close that I just have to do it


----------



## Critter

Top


of


The

Page


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> Soon you will have 23 points


I don't like your attitude right now!


----------



## BigT

Wish there was more to do right now than check my credit card account a few times every day! 

Anyone know if a non-resident to San Juan County can do anything in that area yet?


----------



## Twill87

BigT said:


> Wish there was more to do right now than check my credit card account a few times every day!
> 
> Anyone know if a non-resident to San Juan County can do anything in that area yet?


Yes you can. Here is the link where they talk about non-resident recreation.

https://sanjuanpublichealth.org/covid-19


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I don't like your attitude right now!


You are entitled to your own opinion, but not to your own facts.


----------



## ut_birdboy

BOOM!!!


I know, wishful thinking...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

ut_birdboy said:


> BOOM!!!
> 
> I know, wishful thinking...


I'm wishing as much as you're wishing..

This is how I know we're getting close, people are coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## KineKilla

If the hits don't start soon, the DWR will make a liar out of me. The 5/12 only lasts for 24 hours!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

300+ views in the last few hours..


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Most of them were me, waiting for this moment...


----------



## Critter

Top

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Wow.... My hats off to you Critter!


----------



## Critter

RemingtonCountry said:


> Wow.... My hats off to you Critter!


I read the book that Vanila wrote on getting TOP. It is working well.-()/-


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


> ut_birdboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> BOOM!!!
> 
> I know, wishful thinking...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wishing as much as you're wishing..
> 
> This is how I know we're getting close, people are coming out of the woodwork!
Click to expand...

I'm one of them!


----------



## Brettski7

Looks like today isn’t happening. 

Question though. Does the page show anything if you are a new hunter to Utah? I would have thought the application history tab would have at least showed what applications I put in for. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Brettski7 said:


> Looks like today isn't happening.
> 
> Question though. Does the page show anything if you are a new hunter to Utah? I would have thought the application history tab would have at least showed what applications I put in for.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you either successful or unsuccessful, those applications will be transferred to your history. See below.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> You are entitled to your own opinion, but not to your own facts.


And it's a fact I didn't like his attitude. I'm holding critter personally responsible if I don't draw now!


----------



## Vanilla

Go get it Critter. You got this!


----------



## Brettski7

RemingtonCountry said:


> Once you either successful or unsuccessful, those applications will be transferred to your history. See below.


Ah got it thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

No! It’s mine!


----------



## Vanilla

Well...Guess not.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Go get it Critter. You got this!





Vanilla said:


> Well...Guess not.


A mans got to eat sometime and since I am the cook and chief bottle washer I had to step away for a while.


----------



## twinkielk15

Just got hit for a deer tag.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I do see 2020 as the date on that....


----------



## johnnycake

twinkielk15 said:


> Just got hit for a deer tag.


Well that looks convincing...but skepticism will surely rage onward


----------



## johnnycake

Somebody over on MM is claiming to have been hit for $80 just now


----------



## RemingtonCountry

johnnycake said:


> Somebody over on MM is claiming to have been hit for $80 just now


Don't do this to me...


----------



## johnnycake

RemingtonCountry said:


> Don't do this to me...


Do you really think I would go to such elaborate lengths as creating and cultivating multiple user accounts on multiple hunting forums and photoshopping convincing pictures to back up claims of successful credit card charges, just to get a laugh at the likes of you?

What kind of a monster would do such a thing?!


----------



## Critter

Does anyone believe anything that happens over on MM anyway??


----------



## Critter

And if you do I've got a


----------



## RemingtonCountry

johnnycake said:


> Do you really think I would go to such elaborate lengths as creating and cultivating multiple user accounts on multiple hunting forums and photoshopping convincing pictures to back up claims of successful credit card charges, just to get a laugh at the likes of you?
> 
> What kind of a monster would do such a thing?!


I think 3arabians would agree with me!


----------



## Critter

Top of the page for ya

Ahhhh Remington ya suck it in on me while I was waiting for the required time to elapse..


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> Top of the page for ya


This did not age well.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

johnnycake said:


> Do you really think I would go to such elaborate lengths as creating and cultivating multiple user accounts on multiple hunting forums and photoshopping convincing pictures to back up claims of successful credit card charges, just to get a laugh at the likes of you?
> 
> What kind of a monster would do such a thing?!


The guys handle on MM starts with a J. Your handle starts with a J.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Another post about how a buddy got hit for his family’s deer tags on MM.


----------



## Critter

You would think that if they are being hit it would be like throwing popcorn onto a hot skillet and not one here and one there. 

First start off with one or two but before you know it you would have them popping up all over.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Another “buddy” got hit for an LE deer tag on MM.


----------



## hazmat

**** some people have a lot of extra time on their hands. Just jealous is all...


----------



## hazmat

you guys are falling into founders trick... that's his made up user names to get traffic to the site


----------



## Critter

Bottom of the page


----------



## Critter

Top 

Again


----------



## 3arabians

RemingtonCountry said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really think I would go to such elaborate lengths as creating and cultivating multiple user accounts on multiple hunting forums and photoshopping convincing pictures to back up claims of successful credit card charges, just to get a laugh at the likes of you?
> 
> What kind of a monster would do such a thing?!
> 
> 
> 
> I think 3arabians would agree with me!
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## hazmat

All right alot of people posting on Facebook that they drew..let it begin


----------



## Firearrow

Ding Ding. “Let’s get it on”!!!!


----------



## Nebohunter

My brother just drew his LE Nebo elk tag! It has begun!


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing on mine, so it couldn’t be true!


----------



## Slayer

On a Tuesday this time. Looks like it started around 6pm. Nothing for me yet. Good luck Fellers!!


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> Like I've said all along, 5/12.


Hmmmm, while I'm going to claim victory here, I'm beginning to think Slayer runs the CC hits.

Didn't you pick 5/12 with me from the beginning?


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Two $40.00 charges pending for me and my kids. I was only expecting one 🧐


----------



## RemingtonCountry




----------



## Vanilla

I hate the draw. This sucks.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Aaannnddd TOTP


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Aaannnddd TOTP


Almost...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

RemingtonCountry said:


> Aaannnddd TOTP


21 seconds too slow..


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Now that the cat is out of the bag, let’s play an other “When is it going to start” game.

When is the first “I drew this tag but have no idea anything about where to go” post going to happen?


----------



## Ray

Nothing for me, looks like I’ll be getting a 3 season elk tag and hitting birds hard


----------



## Critter

The hits can happen until June, nothing is final until you get that email 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Ok, things just got real. 

Now the question is, which one is it?! Me? The wife? Which tag?!


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Ok, things just got real.
> 
> Now the question is, which one is it?! Me? The wife? Which tag?!


Your wife, at least you know it is a OIL tag.

Congrats to either one of you

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Not buying it tushy.


----------



## Critter

Top 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Get it!


----------



## Critter

I have a $15 pending charge for a car wash today, does that count?

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

I don’t expect to actually draw anything but I was hoping for that miracle first time applicant draw of a OIL Bison. Lol. I know wishful thinking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Brettski7 said:


> I don't expect to actually draw anything but I was hoping for that miracle first time applicant draw of a OIL Bison. Lol. I know wishful thinking.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been wishing for that for 20 years

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettski7

Critter said:


> I've been wishing for that for 20 years
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Lol yea but I'm brand new to Utah and this is my first year putting in for any draws. That's why it would have been a miracle. I would have immediately bought a powerball ticket after. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Has anyone ever been accidentally double charged? Second part of the question: Am I correct when I assume that there are no youth specific allocations for general season buck deer tags?(these are strictly preference points for all applicants) Third part of the question: Could a general deer unit that last year required 3 preference points potentially be drawn the following year with only 1 point?


----------



## hunting777

I've been hit it's on guys credit cards are being charged!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Not buying it tushy.


Jealously is such a lovely color on you. It really makes your second chin pop.


----------



## weaversamuel76

4x4 Bronco said:


> Has anyone ever been accidentally double charged? Second part of the question: Am I correct when I assume that there are no youth specific allocations for general season buck deer tags?(these are strictly preference points for all applicants) Third part of the question: Could a general deer unit that last year required 3 preference points potentially be drawn the following year with only 1 point?


There are kids allocated tag numbers on general deer units. 20% I believe than those youth tags are distributed from the highest point holders down. You can check the youth draw odds as the dwr published those odds separately.
Yes any unit potentially could decrease in number of points needed to draw.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

weaversamuel76 said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever been accidentally double charged? Second part of the question: Am I correct when I assume that there are no youth specific allocations for general season buck deer tags?(these are strictly preference points for all applicants) Third part of the question: Could a general deer unit that last year required 3 preference points potentially be drawn the following year with only 1 point?
> 
> 
> 
> There are kids allocated tag numbers on general deer units. 20% I believe than those youth tags are distributed from the highest point holders down.
> Yes any unit potentially could decrease in number of points needed to draw.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks for clarifying that. I thought the youth permits were only for antlerless. The reason I ask is the only other option would be my son drew a very hard to draw CWMU with zero points. It makes more sense if it's a general deer unit.


----------



## reb8600

Hit for three deer tags. Just don’t know who it is. I had 2 groups of 3 on my card.


----------



## 3arabians

hunting777 said:


> I've been hit it's on guys credit cards are being charged!


Words are worthless right now 777. Screenshots or you're wasting cyberspace.


----------



## outdoors

My brother drew LE elk! So excited for this fall


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Words are worthless right now 777. Screenshots or you're wasting cyberspace.


Would you like a screenshot 3arabians?


----------



## 3arabians

Hell ya!!! MOOOOOSE!!!!!


----------



## cc6565

My daughter drew the youth anybull!!!


----------



## cc6565

Yep


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> Words are worthless right now 777. Screenshots or you're wasting cyberspace.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like a screenshot 3arabians?
Click to expand...

Thanks for asking. No I wouldn't. I'm still trying to crawl out of the mud from your last neat trick.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Thanks for asking. No I wouldn't. I'm still trying to crawl out of the mud from your last neat trick.


I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Critter

I want a tag

Besides my LL general deer. 


TOP


----------



## hunting777

3arabians said:


> Words are worthless right now 777. Screenshots or you're wasting cyberspace.


Here's your screen shot!


----------



## hunting777

​


johnnycake said:


> Would you like a screenshot 3arabians?


Too Funny! that kind of scares me.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> It really makes your second chin pop.


Does it make my third chin disappear? If so, totally worth it!!!


----------



## trclements

My 12 year old son drew a deer tag and the early season youth any bull tag.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Does it make my third chin disappear? If so, totally worth it!!!


Vanillabean, we both know the truth of that one


----------



## weaversamuel76

I hate when everyone posts up thier charges and I have to call Cabela's card and nothing. Tomorrow yeah that's going to be the day for me

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterDavid

*Card hit tonight.....*

I got a Charge tonight for $40.00 from the DWR on my AMEX.


----------



## CPAjeff

HunterDavid said:


> I got a Charge tonight for $40.00 from the DWR on my AMEX.


Screenshot or it didn't happen!


----------



## CPAjeff

Almost there.


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!


----------



## Vanilla

I really am happy for those that drew. Of course, I won’t get anything but my LL general deer tag. Heck, I probably won’t even draw anything with combined 9 antlerless points either. Oh well. I’ll always have this thread...


----------



## Vanilla

Wow. Went from 7 to top while I was posting. Well done, Jeff! Well done.


----------



## maverick9465

Card hit for buck tag just now.


----------



## CPAjeff

Congrats to all those who have drawn so far! Vanilla’s guess of today was correct - great job sir!


----------



## Critter

And someone thought that the Corona thread would pass this one. 

Ohhhhh those of little faith.


----------



## CPAjeff

Critter said:


> And someone thought that the Corona thread would pass this one.
> 
> Ohhhhh those of little faith.


It probably would've had people not stopped responding to every one of backcountry's posts. 90% of his post count number can be attributed to that thread alone.


----------



## Critter

There is only so much you can talk about when it is about a virus on a hunting and fishing forum. 

It may of really blown up if there were members on here that came down with it but from what I remember reading in it is that there were some family members that caught it but no member directly.


----------



## johnnycake

I'm still reeling. Not sure how to break the news of the major charge to my wife. Especially when I lied to her and said that I would only put us in for points.


----------



## scattergun

Boom!!! Card hit for my hunt party!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Just do it man. Nice and quickly.

The worst part will be her revenge if it’s hers and she refuses to go. Oy...


----------



## Ray

People are still having cards hit at this hour? Think it goes through the night or will it resume in the morning?


----------



## brisket

CPAjeff said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> And someone thought that the Corona thread would pass this one.
> 
> Ohhhhh those of little faith.
> 
> 
> 
> It probably would've had people not stopped responding to every one of backcountry's posts. 90% of his post count number can be attributed to that thread alone.
Click to expand...

Now if he will only stop responding to his own posts...


----------



## johnnycake

Ray said:


> People are still having cards hit at this hour? Think it goes through the night or will it resume in the morning?


It's basically science that if you don't get charged within the first 6 hours of the cards being run, you're sitting on a pile of unsuccessfuls and broken dreams.


----------



## MWScott72

CPAjeff said:


> Congrats to all those who have drawn so far! Vanilla's guess of today was correct - great job sir!


Hey...you gotta credit Kinekilla and I too. May 12 - afternoon/evening. BOOM!

It just got interesting...but I need to bed down now, or i won't be waking up to kill that tom I roosted tonight! &#128578;


----------



## weaversamuel76

johnnycake said:


> It's basically science that if you don't get charged within the first 6 hours of the cards being run, you're sitting on a pile of unsuccessfuls and broken dreams.


Then someone will get a late hit and small glimmer of hope will start to flicker again. There's still a chance until the email.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## copple2

I just got hit for 2 general season deer tags (for the kids) and my LE Wasatch Late Rifle bull elk tag! It's still happening...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## foxtrotterhorseman

Cc shows $40... Must be gen deer. Le elk expected with my points and area applied for, so hopefully it's not done!???


----------



## Brettski7

johnnycake said:


> I'm still reeling. Not sure how to break the news of the major charge to my wife. Especially when I lied to her and said that I would only put us in for points.


Uuuuhhh. Hopefully you got her something really nice for Mother's Day. If you don't have children, weeelllll maybe bday coming up. Otherwise idk you're screwed lol. I mean it's OIL. Hopefully she understands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

12:01 and still nothing


----------



## Critter

12:04 and another TOP


----------



## Muleyboy22

Just got hit...now to figure out what...









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Muleyboy22

Looks like 4 general seasons deer tags for us!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

MWScott72 said:


> Hey...you gotta credit Kinekilla and I too. May 12 - afternoon/evening. BOOM!
> 
> It just got interesting...but I need to bed down now, or i won't be waking up to kill that tom I roosted tonight! &#128578;


You're correct - good job to you and Kinekilla!

Hopefully you get that tom today!


----------



## KineKilla

Looks like my 5/12 premonition turned out to be correct. Unfortunately no charges on my card yet and I apply for 6 people.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## JuddCT

Nothing on mine either yet. I still think there is more to come.


----------



## KineKilla

Yeah there will be more coming. I usually get hit fairly early on when it starts but I don't lose hope until the emails come out.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## lucky duck

Nothing yet......... Finger tapping on desk....... Still nothing............Finger getting sore...........Still nothing.......... Pen clicking begins.........


----------



## .45

413.00 bucks 12:02 this morning. :smile:


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Not quite. my card is so dang slow, I usually get the email before my card gets the charge! I hate my bank!



johnnycake said:


> It's basically science that if you don't get charged within the first 6 hours of the cards being run, you're sitting on a pile of unsuccessfuls and broken dreams.


----------



## Critter

Top, 

And no charges...................yet


----------



## hunter66

Two Book Cliffs Late Bull Elk tags for us.:grin:


----------



## RemingtonCountry




----------



## Ray

I’m predicting I’ll get my unsuccessful email on the 15th


----------



## KineKilla

Looks like 2 dedicated hunter and one LE Elk tag. I kind of hope the Elk permit wasn't me.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

Vanilla said:


> Not buying it tushy.


Might have to say +1 to that...


----------



## Ray

KineKilla said:


> Looks like 2 dedicated hunter and one LE Elk tag. I kind of hope the Elk permit wasn't me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


You just got that charge this morning? So you're telling me there's a chance?!


----------



## Aznative

So far nada! I still have my dedicated and my AZ bull tag but man I was hoping my boy would get a tag. I think im going to take him to AZ and let him hunt my bull tag with me.


----------



## CPAjeff

No charges yet for me, the stock market is down - what a crappy way to start the morning!

At least there is fishing, out-of-state hunting, and plenty of bird hunting this fall!


----------



## PBH

CPAjeff said:


> At least there is fishing...


You say that like it's a consolation prize. I'm looking forward to fishing this fall!!

(nothing for me yet)
:grin:


----------



## CPAjeff

PBH said:


> You say that like it's a consolation prize. I'm looking forward to fishing this fall!!
> 
> (nothing for me yet)
> :grin:


It's because I want others to think fall fishing is a consolation prize and shouldn't really be paid much attention to. ;-)

Truth be told, fly fishing is my favorite form of outdoor activity now. I've drank the Kool-Aid.

Lookie there - a TOTP!!


----------



## KineKilla

Yes. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Are all these hits coming on AMEXs? Anyone with a Chase VISA get hit yet?


----------



## wyoming2utah

Was hit with a deer tag which means my wife drew...she'll be pissed!


----------



## Ray

CPAjeff said:


> Are all these hits coming on AMEXs? Anyone with a Chase VISA get hit yet?


Or a discover?


----------



## KineKilla

My hits are on a MACU Visa


Still hopeful for some GS Deer and a LE Pronghorn tag...

EPIC YEAR! So far...

Expo Mtn.Goat
Idaho Bear, Cougar, Wolf
DH Deer

And now...

LE Elk (muzzy or late rifle) if that is me, otherwise it's my friend's but I still get to tag along.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

CPAjeff said:


> Are all these hits coming on AMEXs? Anyone with a Chase VISA get hit yet?


My Chase VISA hasn't been hit yet either!


----------



## 3arabians

One deer tag for our family so far. I’m guessing it’s my daughter’s youth tag so we are officially in business for the deer hunt this year!


----------



## BigT

Got hit this morning for an $80 charge on an AmEx card. Believe it's one of my boys pulled an LE deer tag unexpectedly. Hope my hits don't stop. I had a few individual apps in. I haven't had any tag for 2 years.. Could make it 3. May have to buy a multi-season elk tag.


----------



## RandomElk16

BigT said:


> Got hit this morning for an $80 charge on an AmEx card. Believe it's one of my boys pulled an LE deer tag unexpectedly. Hope my hits don't stop. I had a few individual apps in. I haven't had any tag for 2 years.. Could make it 3. May have to buy a multi-season elk tag.


I would assume that's 2 GS tags...

That was my hit as well.


----------



## Critter

9 am and still nothing

Top


----------



## Vanilla

You all are making me very proud. If this thing isn’t to 375 pages by Friday, I’ll be very disappointed, however.


----------



## BigT

RandomElk16 said:


> I would assume that's 2 GS tags...
> 
> That was my hit as well.


I would normally as well. It could possibly be. I have about 4 separate apps in. In one app I put my two sons in for an Oquirrh Stansbury rifle tag with 0 points. This has been a 0% chance of draw over the past few years even for youth. This is why I believe it's something different. The LE deer permit is $80 as well. According to odds, they literally had a better chance at an LE than a general season. Hard to say without the email. Hopefully those will soon follow!


----------



## brisket

CPAjeff said:


> Anyone with a Chase VISA get hit yet?


Yes.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

BigT said:


> I would normally as well. It could possibly be. I have about 4 separate apps in. In one app I put my two sons in for an Oquirrh Stansbury rifle tag with 0 points. This has been a 0% chance of draw over the past few years even for youth. This is why I believe it's something different. The LE deer permit is $80 as well. According to odds, they literally had a better chance at an LE than a general season. Hard to say without the email. Hopefully those will soon follow!


I know of two people that got hit for Oquirrh-Stansbury rifle tags with 0 points yesterday! There is a chance!


----------



## MWScott72

Hits for wife LE early rifle elk, me LE pronghorn, and my son and I general rifle deer. A clean sweep!

My deer tags were individual $40 charges. Card is SW Visa thru Chase.

Apparently, it pays to be right on predictions!! 😉 🙂


----------



## BigT

Guess there are a few every year that pull that with zero points. That would be pretty sweet too.


----------



## BigT

RemingtonCountry said:


> I know of two people that got hit for Oquirrh-Stansbury rifle tags with 0 points yesterday! There is a chance!


Were they youth? I have two general season points I threw at this unit. Hoping I pulled it at the very least. Anyone know how these draws and charges work? Would they just combine all in the same, or if you had multiple apps, would they charge all separately? I would assume they charge separately.


----------



## legacy

Bank says there's a $50 pending charge posted today. It would have to be a youth elk tag for either my son or daughter. I put my personal application on a different card and still nothing for me.


----------



## turkinator

Trying to wait patiently. Still no hits on my Chase Visa


----------



## Critter

It's after 9:30 and still no hit for me

But then I really didn't expect anything except for my general deer tag,

But you can always hope









Top


----------



## middlefork

Hit for my DH tag. Kind of surprised with the tag cuts this year.


----------



## Truelife

BigT said:


> Anyone know how these draws and charges work? Would they just combine all in the same, or if you had multiple apps, would they charge all separately? I would assume they charge separately.


Separate charges for each one, unless they were a group application I believe.

My wife and son drew the new late muzz tag for the central nebo unit and it came as one charge.


----------



## Vanilla

MWScott72 said:


> Hits for wife LE early rifle elk, me LE pronghorn, and my son and I general rifle deer. A clean sweep!
> 
> My deer tags were individual $40 charges. Card is SW Visa thru Chase.
> 
> Apparently, it pays to be right on predictions!! &#128521; &#128578;


Wow. That's going to be a busy and fun fall!


----------



## CPAjeff

You know Amy from the DNR is probably laughing over her bowl of popcorn this morning. She KNEW cards would start getting hit yesterday and wouldn't spill the beans - - - savage!


----------



## Ray

So when would they hit for 5th choice? I put archery deer in kamas, east canyon and box elder as my 3rd, 4th and 5th choice so I’d at least get a deer tag


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> You know Amy from the DNR is probably laughing over her bowl of popcorn this morning. She KNEW cards would start getting hit yesterday and wouldn't spill the beans - - - savage!


One thing that I don't understand is the emails.

You would think that it should be a simple program that they could set up to send them out as soon as you are successful. They may have to state that your tag may be pending on your CC being charged successfully but they should be able to do it.

It seams that last year in Colorado I got my CC hit and a email all in the same day.


----------



## PBH

I just checked again. I had a whole slew of new hits!! Wahoo!


'cept they were all Amazon. doh!
O|*



(I'll check again in a few minutes)




(We'll get there Vanilla!!)


----------



## Critter

Ray said:


> So when would they hit for 5th choice? I put archery deer in kamas, east canyon and box elder as my 3rd, 4th and 5th choice so I'd at least get a deer tag


Were there left overs in those units last year?

I know it is to the point that most if not all tags in all units go in the first round if not the second.


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> So when would they hit for 5th choice? I put archery deer in kamas, east canyon and box elder as my 3rd, 4th and 5th choice so I'd at least get a deer tag
> 
> 
> 
> Were there left overs in those units last year?
> 
> I know it is to the point that most if not all tags in all units go in the first round if not the second.
Click to expand...

There was in Box elder, if memory serves but it rarely does


----------



## Critter

TOP again, where is my CC hit?????


----------



## jason21

Critter said:


> TOP again, where is my CC hit?????


let me know when you find yours, i still havent found mine either.... im assuming it just was a clerical error and theyll call me anytime now 8)


----------



## one4fishing

5/13 0753. Got hit for GS Deer. Wahoo


----------



## Critter

jason21 said:


> let me know when you find yours, i still havent found mine either.... im assuming it just was a clerical error and theyll call me anytime now 8)


Ya, I think that my CC company figures that I spend too much on home improvements already this spring and that I didn't need any tags in the draw.


----------



## BigT

Critter said:


> Ya, I think that my CC company figures that I spend too much on home improvements already this spring and that I didn't need any tags in the draw.


Haha.. I just got mine all paid off... Figured they'd be at the DWR lobbying for me to pull my OIAL Moose tag.. That would have been accompanied by a new freezer, and all the new hunting stuff I would surely need.. I may need to find a new CC company!


----------



## prumpf

Now waiting for the bigger LE Archery Elk charge. 

At least I got something right?!


----------



## RandomElk16

Ray said:


> There was in Box elder, if memory serves but it rarely does


There were in East Canyon too.

Last year was one of the first with leftover ML tags too (probably since they started doing the "draw anything lose points")


----------



## twall13

I just got hit for a general deer tag, which is all I really expected but I guess I can still hope my OIL Moose tag or LE Elk tag is still forthcoming until I get the unsuccessful email.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Boom!! Just got hit!


----------



## derekp1999

LE muzzleloader elk & general deer


----------



## MooseMeat

RemingtonCountry said:


> I know of two people that got hit for Oquirrh-Stansbury rifle tags with 0 points yesterday! There is a chance!


With the steep cut in tags this year on the unit, I highly doubt it. Group app, one guy was point heavy, the other probably had 0. That's the only way someone is drawing that unit these days for rifle with 0 points


----------



## BigT

MooseMeat said:


> With the steep cut in tags this year on the unit, I highly doubt it. Group app, one guy was point heavy, the other probably had 0. That's the only way someone is drawing that unit these days for rifle with 0 points


Yeah I agree. I have two and thought with the tag cuts that I was a long shot at drawing the rifle tag. We shall see.


----------



## Vanilla

PBH said:


> I just checked again. I had a whole slew of new hits!! Wahoo!
> 
> 'cept they were all Amazon. doh!
> O|*
> 
> (I'll check again in a few minutes)
> 
> (We'll get there Vanilla!!)


I am really liking where your head is at. If critter would have had such inspiring optimism, I'd be coming down to Monroe to hunt elk this fall. I blame him for any tag you don't draw this year as well.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

MooseMeat said:


> With the steep cut in tags this year on the unit, I highly doubt it. Group app, one guy was point heavy, the other probably had 0. That's the only way someone is drawing that unit these days for rifle with 0 points


You're totally right!


----------



## coltonjdavis

Just got hit for a gs deer tag on macu debit card. Hoping other cards will get hit too.


----------



## Clarq

coltonjdavis said:


> Just got hit for a gs deer tag on macu debit card. Hoping other cards will get hit too.


+1

It's not over yet, not even close.


----------



## RandomElk16

So my $80 hit was for my dad and I... forgot we were in a group. That was earlier. 

Then just now I got another $40 hit for my son. So they are still coming.


----------



## SidVicious

Got an LE elk tag! It's a great day


----------



## RemingtonCountry

The jealousy is overflowing over here...


----------



## hunting777

I am surprised that Critter didn't get this TOP


----------



## Crndgs8

RemingtonCountry said:


> I know of two people that got hit for Oquirrh-Stansbury rifle tags with 0 points yesterday! There is a chance!


I drew last year with 2 points. The last few years it has been 0% chance of drawing with 0 points and very slim chance with 1 point. I'm still waiting for a DH hit for that unit with 3 points. &#129310;

You never know tho. Good luck man!!!


----------



## Aznative

Heck yes!! Just got hit. Macu card $40.00 states pending utah bucks permit. Looks like my boy got a tag. It will be his senior year so Im proud for him!! But best of all to all of you they are still hitting cards.


----------



## CPAjeff

Clarq said:


> +1
> 
> It's not over yet, not even close.


Clarq - I love your thinking!!!!!!!


----------



## CPAjeff

RemingtonCountry said:


> The jealousy is overflowing over here...


^^^ x 1,000,000


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Looks like the wife drew late season Wasatch Elk!


----------



## fattybinz

Got my first ever buck tag; Central Mountains - Nebo! I've only ever hunted antlerless. I'm ready to put something up on my wall.


----------



## johnnycake

All right all right...Vanillabean and Clarq were right to be skeptical. So far no luck for me, but my brother drew his gs buck tag. 

I still have hope that I'll snatch that desert bighorn tag, even though my card wasn't run in the first 30 minutes.


----------



## JuddCT

Just got the hits on my Chase Visa. One deer tag for the Manti for either my wife or my daughter. Another hit for the LE muzzy elk tag for the wife on the Manti. With my father getting hit for the LE rifle elk rut tag in the book cliffs we have a lot of scouting to do.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> I am really liking where your head is at. If critter would have had such inspiring optimism, I'd be coming down to Monroe to hunt elk this fall. I blame him for any tag you don't draw this year as well.


I am still hoping for you to draw that Monroe tag.

From the elk I saw last year on the muzzy hunt you would have a great hunt


----------



## Critter

hunting777 said:


> I am surprised that Critter didn't get this TOP


I had to go do some shopping or I would of tried


----------



## Critter

But I'll take this one



TOP


----------



## lucky duck

After tapping a hole in my desk with my finger and clicking two pens to an untimely demise, my card just got hit for two general deer tags. Good thing, I was running low on pens.


----------



## reb8600

Now 6 general season deer tags on my card.


----------



## Hunttilidrop

I just got a charge for my wife’s buck tag!👍


----------



## CPAjeff

GS deer tag for me! Still waiting for the mountain goat charge or the LE pronghorn, but beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## bowgy

My friend just texted me and his card got hit for our 2 muzzy tags.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I am still hoping for you to draw that Monroe tag.
> 
> From the elk I saw last year on the muzzy hunt you would have a great hunt


That's the spirit! I'll throw away that voodoo doll of you I created now.

And Johnny, you can't BS a BS-er! ;-)


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> That's the spirit! I'll throw away that voodoo doll of you I created now.
> 
> And Johnny, you can't BS a BS-er! ;-)


I was wondering where that sharp pain in my back was coming from. It feels just like a needle is stabbing me.


----------



## Natural Born Killer

When you all put in on the same card you can not tell who drew what. 3 deer tags ( which season and weapon unknown) and 1 Antelope so far,


----------



## Critter

It's time for the email predictions. 

Last year I got my email on 5/13


----------



## Critter

Top

Of

The

Page


----------



## Catherder

I don't usually check, but I did anyways. General deer tags for me and a buddy.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

FINALLY got hit for two resident dedicated tags, I was starting to panic!

Emails will be here Friday or Saturday!


----------



## huntinfanatic

I just checked and my card got hit last night. Had my fingers crossed for a few LE or OIL charges but no luck, just the charges I was expecting. $120 for general season muzzleloader deer group of 3, and a $40 charge for my wife's general season archery deer tag.


----------



## bowhunter

I'm guessing we didn't draw any tags. I put my youth in for the rifle deer. (wanted to give him the multi weapon option)

Do you guys think there will be leftover ARCHERY YOUTH DEER tags that we can buy for him July?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## SidVicious

Do all the charges come at the same time? I got hit for LE but not a GS deer tag that I thought would be a guaranteed thing


----------



## RemingtonCountry

RemingtonCountry said:


> Now that the cat is out of the bag, let's play an other "When is it going to start" game.
> 
> When is the first "I drew this tag but have no idea anything about where to go" post going to happen?


Not even 24 hours...........


----------



## Raptorman

Looks like 2 gen deer tags for my bro and either my dad or myself. 

CWMU Deer tag for my wife

LE Muzzy deer for wither me or my dad (dad had more points but both well under max )

Sounds like my bro in law got a CWMU deer tag as well! 

It is going to be an awesome fall!


----------



## huntinfanatic

bowhunter,


There will be "leftover" youth archery deer tags available for every unit. Just got to be quick and get one the day they go on sale.


----------



## brisket

bowhunter said:


> Do you guys think there will be leftover ARCHERY YOUTH DEER tags that we can buy for him July?


Yes.


----------



## CPAjeff

RemingtonCountry said:


> Not even 24 hours...........


More like not even 24 minutes. A couple have already started.

With that being said, there have been individuals from this forum that have helped me with information on certain units and even took me to 'their' spot hunting - which was awesome! So, I can't be too judgmental of folks asking for information.

Critter - your TOTP game is weakening!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

CPAjeff said:


> More like not even 24 minutes. A couple have already started.
> 
> With that being said, there have been individuals from this forum that have helped me with information on certain units and even took me to 'their' spot hunting - which was awesome! So, I can't be too judgmental of folks asking for information.
> 
> Critter - your TOTP game is weakening!


I have had the same experience on here, I definitely don't discredit them for asking! I just find it humorous!


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> Critter - your TOTP game is weakening!


It's a good day and I have things to do

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

got my charge for a general deer tag. that's nice. i also like that the notes on the charge now tell you what the charge is for instead of having to base it of the cost of the tag.


----------



## KineKilla

JuddCT said:


> Just got the hits on my Chase Visa. One deer tag for the Manti for either my wife or my daughter. Another hit for the LE muzzy elk tag for the wife on the Manti. With my father getting hit for the LE rifle elk rut tag in the book cliffs we have a lot of scouting to do.


Congrats!

Looks like we will be sharing the mountain again. Not sure if we're doing the late rifle or muzzy but I'd be glad to help you pack one out if I'm up there at the same time.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## cedar

My card got hit for LE Pronghorn and general season deer.good luck everyone


----------



## Humpy

One antelope tag for the wife, one general deer charge and then a $80 charge. Not sure if that one is two more general or a limited deer for the son. My bet it’s two general.


----------



## JuddCT

KineKilla said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Looks like we will be sharing the mountain again. Not sure if we're doing the late rifle or muzzy but I'd be glad to help you pack one out if I'm up there at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Awesome! You know the offer is the same when you guys tag out. Let's talk later on after some scouting and compare some info.


----------



## johnnycake

In these trying times, please try to remember

FULL RANDOM DRAW!


----------



## MWScott72

JuddCT said:


> KineKilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> Looks like we will be sharing the mountain again. Not sure if we're doing the late rifle or muzzy but I'd be glad to help you pack one out if I'm up there at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome! You know the offer is the same when you guys tag out. Let's talk later on after some scouting and compare some info.
Click to expand...

 You guys are both on Manti elk, right? I may turn my wife's early rifle tag back, but if she keeps and hunts it this year I will hit you both up and perhaps we can triangulate on the elk &#128578; and of course, I am always good to help pack out animals!


----------



## Catherder

johnnycake said:


> In these trying times, please try to remember
> 
> FULL RANDOM DRAW!


So no Utah tags for Mr. Tushy this year?

And, lo and behold, a TOTP I wasn't expecting.


----------



## JuddCT

MWScott72 said:


> You guys are both on Manti elk, right? I may turn my wife's early rifle tag back, but if she keeps and hunts it this year I will hit you both up and perhaps we can triangulate on the elk &#128578; and of course, I am always good to help pack out animals!


Yep. Sounds good, let us know what you (SHE) decides.


----------



## KineKilla

As I have mentioned before, I too may be turning a tag back in....depends. The decision to do so seemed so very simple before I actually drew the damned thing.

If it is a late rifle tag it is for a friend and there is NO WAY IN HELL he is turning it back in.

Just have to wait for the emails to come out to see who drew. Either way it is definitely an Elk tag on the Manti. Just don't know if it's Muzzy or Late Rifle. We both had 7 points so his odds for the late rifle were just a touch better than mine.


----------



## johnnycake

Catherder said:


> So no Utah tags for Mr. Tushy this year?
> 
> And, lo and behold, a TOTP I wasn't expecting.


Whether I drew tags or not, I still would advocate for full random draw.

But realistically, I would have been floored if I had any charges for this year's draw as I put in for absurdly impossible tags (even by NR standards).

The wife has 1 LE elk point going into this draw (waiting period ended last year), and applied for (wouldn't you like to know  ) that has only 1 NR tag in 2020.

We both put in for Henry's Rifle Deer, and all of the OIAL species (except no bison for me).

It would have been a friggin' miracle for us to pull anything given neither of us has more than 7 points for anything in Utah. Well, other than my near max points for antlerless moose that I keep maintaining for some stupid reason.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Well, other than my near max points for antlerless moose that I keep maintaining for some stupid reason.


Because you're going to draw it then mentor it to one of my daughters?


----------



## crimson obsession

Brother drew East Canyon Moose.

Dad and other brother drew Wasatch muzzleloader elk

And for me... nothing... at least I have Idaho archery elk to look forward to.

Gonna be a very busy mid/late September...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

do you think most card have been ran now or will they still go for a couple more days, just lie to me :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## KineKilla

There's always a chance

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

johnnycake said:


> In these trying times, please try to remember
> 
> FULL RANDOM DRAW!


Preach.


----------



## Critter

Well, I'm not going to give up quite yet but it is looking bleak for me.


----------



## Critter

In honor of Mr taxidermist and hazmat

Top

Of

The

Page


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Because you're going to draw it then mentor it to one of my daughters?


Maybe.

But seriously, I was able to stop the hemorrhaging on UT bear YEARS ago as I knew I could just run to ID or MT for a decent OTC chance at a color phase black bear, and had Alaska on the horizon for a standard black bear.

But for some reason, I still apply for a cow swamp donkey in Utah. I don't even apply for cow moose tags in Alaska!


----------



## MWScott72

Not to hijack this, but as much as I support full random draw, you have to do something to take care of those that have played the game to this point. Maybe, stop giving out points and run thru the draws each year until points are exhausted. Granted, this would take a couple decades, but it took decades to get to where we're at.


----------



## Critter

In all reality I don't see anything ever changing in Utah as far as points and draws are concerned.

I just hope that they allow motorized wheelchairs when I finally draw one of the few tags that I have more points for than I care to admit. 

On the random draw you will still have the lucky applicant that seams to draw a LE or OIL tag every year while others just kick cans down the road. I had a friend that way. He drew bison, moose, goat, and desert bighorn tags in Utah's random draw. Back when you had to wait 5 years for a elk tag after drawing way back when in Utah he would draw it every time that he was eligible. He put in for a goat tag in Colorado in a unit that had just opened it up to a non resident and he drew that tag the first year that it was offered. 

I tried to get him to go to Vegas with me one year and all he told me was that he didn't gamble.


----------



## johnnycake

MWScott72 said:


> Not to hijack this, but as much as I support full random draw, you have to do something to take care of those that have played the game to this point. Maybe, stop giving out points and run thru the draws each year until points are exhausted. Granted, this would take a couple decades, but it took decades to get to where we're at.


Never.

It sucks to suck.

Full. Random. Draw. And I mean FULL RANDOM. You can put in your name for X number of entries, and ALL draw tags are at play simultaneously. You might pull a SE turkey tag or a Stansbury rocky mountain bighorn. Who knows? Let chaos rule.


----------



## Critter

One thing that would help is to just allow for one or two OIL animals in a lifetime. Also once you draw your LE elk tag, that is it, no more LE elk tags. 

I know another hunter that drew a LE elk tag 3 times before his father in law drew the same tag once, and that was even with the waiting periods.


----------



## Brettski7

Critter said:


> One thing that would help is to just allow for one or two OIL animals in a lifetime. Also once you draw your LE elk tag, that is it, no more LE elk tags.
> 
> I know another hunter that drew a LE elk tag 3 times before his father in law drew the same tag once, and that was even with the waiting periods.


How about no draws except for maybe the OIL. I'm new here and don't understand all this draw crap. There is none of this stuff in most whitetail country. Heck in LA I just bought license and got 6 whitetail a year. No special unit draws none of that.

Is it just less numbers of animals out west or something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

Brettski7 said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that would help is to just allow for one or two OIL animals in a lifetime. Also once you draw your LE elk tag, that is it, no more LE elk tags.
> 
> I know another hunter that drew a LE elk tag 3 times before his father in law drew the same tag once, and that was even with the waiting periods.
> 
> 
> 
> How about no draws except for maybe the OIL. I'm new here and don't understand all this draw crap. There is none of this stuff in most whitetail country. Heck in LA I just bought license and got 6 whitetail a year. No special unit draws none of that.
> 
> Is it just less numbers of animals out west or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Welcome to Utah.


----------



## Critter

If you let everyone hunt a species that wanted to you would quickly have zero animals to hunt. 

Whitetails are a special animal in that they were nearly driven to extension, then with proper management and more farming they came back and now in some area they are considered pest.


----------



## 3arabians

2 more deer tags over here bringing our total to 3!! Yes!!!


----------



## Brettski7

Critter said:


> If you let everyone hunt a species that wanted to you would quickly have zero animals to hunt.
> 
> Whitetails are a special animal in that they were nearly driven to extension, then with proper management and more farming they came back and now in some area they are considered pest.


Ah so it is a numbers thing then. A lot of whitetail states don't do draw systems. You just bug tag but they limit number of deer you can take. I also think these draw systems are a way of making a lot of money and that is probably a bigger driving factor behind them than anything.

But back to thread topic. No tags yet. Guess I am waiting for left overs and OTC this year, which is what I fully expected.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## APD

Brettski7 said:


> Heck in LA I just bought license and got 6 whitetail a year. No special unit draws none of that.
> 
> Is it just less numbers of animals out west or something?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


used to be 7 when i lived there. and doe days too!


----------



## middlefork

No way unlimited tags work in the western states. They don't work in a lot of other states as well.

You want to hunt in Utah figure out the game. It varies in other states but they all have their own games.


----------



## Brettski7

middlefork said:


> No way unlimited tags work in the western states. They don't work in a lot of other states as well.
> 
> You want to hunt in Utah figure out the game. It varies in other states but they all have their own games.


Well I live here and not really interested in anything other than turkey, elk, and bison so I'll be able to hunt two of those every year. Next year I may start putting in for neighboring states.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

Brettski7 said:


> Well I live here and not really interested in anything other than turkey, elk, and bison so I'll be able to hunt two of those every year. Next year I may start putting in for neighboring states.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Go for it. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## 2full

My card got hit for my daughter's deer tag, she is quite tickled. 
But, I'm depressed......no LE muzzle tag for me again. I've been very lucky over the years on the draw. Yet I'm right there for this one for the last 3 or 4 years, and I just can't get it done. 
I'll have to console myself with a 3 season elk tag again this year.


----------



## Critter

Brettski7 said:


> Well I live here and not really interested in anything other than turkey, elk, and bison so I'll be able to hunt two of those every year. Next year I may start putting in for neighboring states.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you want to get into the bison game take your money and go for a ranch hunt. The Utah bison draw is addictive. I would say that I have over 40 years putting in for them, both in random draw years and then again in the point game.

And I am seriously looking at a ranch hunt. This years OTC tag for bison out in Nine Mile and Wildhorse Bench might be for some but you are going to have to pray that they migrate off of the Reservation and that you have access to private property, or find a outfitter that is willing to do the work for you.


----------



## stripey22

My wife had what I thought was max points or at least enough points to for sure draw the LE Muzzleloader Wasatch tag this year. I guess not! Last year everybody with 10 points and higher drew and a large chunk of those with 9 points drew. She had 10 this year and got skunked. You just never know.


----------



## Vanilla

Only hits on my card today are for my Google Fiber account, a gas fill up, and dinner for the fam tonight. Looks like my streak for no CC hits in the Utah bucks and bulls draw runs to 23 years. (Don’t ask me why I have the 2 random years of no points along the way. I’m still bugged by that as well.) 

Literally never had a CC hit in this draw. Hoping for at least one antlerless tag this year though!


----------



## Vanilla

Someone go get it!


----------



## hazmat

Top of the page oh heck ya 🤟🤟🤟🤟🤟🍺🍺🍺🤜🤜


----------



## Crndgs8

stripey22 said:


> My wife had what I thought was max points or at least enough points to for sure draw the LE Muzzleloader Wasatch tag this year. I guess not! Last year everybody with 10 points and higher drew and a large chunk of those with 9 points drew. She had 10 this year and got skunked. You just never know.


I doubt they are done hitting cards. I put in for 2 hunts that should be a guarantee and have not seen anything on my card. Don't give up yet.


----------



## johnnycake

In case it wasn't clear, my posts about having to be charged within the first so many hours were tongue in cheek. I'd wager a fair number of charges still happen tomorrow or later


----------



## Isuckathunting

Drew the dedicated tag I wanted. I'm excited, it's an area that a lot of people call crappy but it's close to my house, I put a ton of time and miles into learning it last year. I found a lot of nice deer but couldn't get it done with a bow. Now, I get to exact my revenge for the next 3 years be it with bow, muzzy or rifle. Plus now I have a good excuse when my wife asks why I need to buy a muzzleloader...


----------



## silentstalker

crimson obsession said:


> Brother drew East Canyon Moose.
> 
> Dad and other brother drew Wasatch muzzleloader elk
> 
> And for me... nothing... at least I have Idaho archery elk to look forward to.
> 
> Gonna be a very busy mid/late September...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many points did your brother have for that moose tag?

Congrats to him.


----------



## hazmat

Crimson obsession. That is alot of meat to pack out in September. Great problem to have congrats


----------



## crimson obsession

silentstalker said:


> How many points did your brother have for that moose tag?
> 
> Congrats to him.


I believe either 19 or 20, definitely was a random draw tag. Even funnier(or frustrating) my cousin drew the same unit last year with 6 points!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brisket

Emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm today.


----------



## PBH

I continue to check my card hourly. Still no hits that I want. Just lots of "Amazon" charges. Doh!



brisket said:


> Emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm today.


So I guess I'll continue to check every hour until this evening when my email shows up confirming that I drew no tags this year.

Vanilla:


----------



## bowgy

PBH said:


> I continue to check my card hourly. Still no hits that I want. Just lots of "Amazon" charges. Doh!
> 
> So I guess I'll continue to check every hour until this evening when my email shows up confirming that I drew no tags this year.
> 
> Vanilla:


funny


----------



## Slayer

brisket said:


> Emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm today.


How do you know that Brisket? You have intel?


----------



## johnnycake

Slayer said:


> How do you know that Brisket? You have intel?


I would snidely deride you for questioning brisket's expertise...but you did get TOTP without unnatural contrivances so I will let that pass this time.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

johnnycake said:


> I would snidely deride you for questioning brisket's expertise...but you did get TOTP without unnatural contrivances so I will let that pass this time.


Nothing better than a clean TOTP!


----------



## Ray

Just called the DNR, they said if everything goes through on the cards smoothly, they’ll send emails on Friday or Monday at the latest


----------



## Schunter

So there’s still a chance they’ll hit my card?


----------



## Ray

Schunter said:


> So there's still a chance they'll hit my card?


Not sure honestly


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Schunter said:


> So there's still a chance they'll hit my card?


Always a chance until the emails are out. There was a time in the past that I would get my email before a charge would show.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

RemingtonCountry said:


> Always a chance until the emails are out. There was a time in the past that I would get my email before a charge would show.


That has actually happened to me the last three years. I am hoping it happens again this year as i have no charges yet. I have a good chance at 2 different tags and have my DH already.


----------



## PBH

Schunter said:


> So there's still a chance they'll hit my card?


That's it! I'm checking again!

gonna make it...


----------



## brisket

Slayer said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm today.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that Brisket? You have intel?
Click to expand...

I have spoken.


----------



## Critter

Nothing today, I have lost hope

At least I have my LL general deer tag









TOP


----------



## guner

2 $40 pending charge, looks like deer for two of my kids 😀

Make sure you check pending/authorized charges, before they post as a charge, they get authorization first. Usually takes 24 hours to post as a charge


----------



## hazmat

brisket said:


> Emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm today.


Not today


----------



## tander123

Hoping for the same. Had 16 LE Elk points. I know it's no quarantee but 100% draw odds with 16 in 2019. Point creep is killing me as it has happened like this the last two years!




muleydeermaniac said:


> That has actually happened to me the last three years. I am hoping it happens again this year as i have no charges yet. I have a good chance at 2 different tags and have my DH already.


----------



## brisket

hazmat said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm today.
> 
> 
> 
> Not today
Click to expand...

What I meant to say was, emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm tomorrow.


----------



## Vanilla

No later than 5/15 on emails.


----------



## BigT

Vanilla said:


> No later than 5/15 on emails.


Man I hope your right. I need to be put out of my misery on waiting for a charge to my CC. At least one or two of my boys drew again!


----------



## Vanilla

Look, it’s never over until it’s over. And even when it’s over, is it really?

People turn in tags. Maybe I’m the first alternate? I’m not giving up hope. Ever!


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> Look, it's never over until it's over. And even when it's over, is it really?
> 
> People turn in tags. Maybe I'm the first alternate? I'm not giving up hope. Ever!


That's the spirit. Alternate tags really do happen.

Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?.....................


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Catherder said:


> That's the spirit. Alternate tags really do happen.
> 
> Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor?.....................


Who bombed Pearl Harbor?!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Who bombed Pearl Harbor?!


Depends on who you ask?


----------



## Kwalk3

Just to keep some hope burning bright, I just got hit this morning for my dedicated tag......


----------



## Vanilla

And here I am back to checking my card! 

The charge yesterday from Disney+ and the flowers I bought at the nursery is all.


----------



## Catherder

RemingtonCountry said:


> Who bombed Pearl Harbor?!


----------



## Vanilla

I feel a lot like Bluto most days anymore. I can relate.


----------



## Ray

Man, I hope emails come out today! As an archery hunter, I don’t get as much time to scout, even a week or two added time makes all the difference.


----------



## MooseMeat

Emails are hitting. First one for me hit at 11:11. Expecting 3 more...


----------



## KineKilla

Confirmed.

Just received the unsuccessful email for my son's applications.


----------



## Raptorman

Looks like emails are going out


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> What I meant to say was, emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm tomorrow.


Missed it by about 5 hours.


----------



## Ray

brisket said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I meant to say was, emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Missed it by about 5 hours.
Click to expand...

19 hours, more like


----------



## legacy

Just got my daughters email....
UNSUCCESSFUL across the board (GS deer, Youth Elk, LE deer & moose)


----------



## legacy

Just got my sons email....
UNSUCCESSFUL for GS deer, LE deer & sheep

SUCCESSFUL for youth elk!


----------



## brisket

Ray said:


> 19 hours, more like


"It is better to make a prediction and loose by a mere 5 hours, than to never have made a prediction at all."

- brisket


----------



## BigT

Got one email. Still waiting for a few others. My 13-year old son drew a Limited Entry deer permit with just 2 points. Kinda awesome!


----------



## Ray

brisket said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> 19 hours, more like
> 
> 
> 
> "It is better to make a prediction and loose by a mere 5 hours, than to never have made a prediction at all."
> 
> - brisket
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128076;


----------



## Vanilla

No email for me yet. That means I drew!!! 

It’s science.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> No email for me yet. That means I drew!!!
> 
> It's science.


I agree, no email means that we still have a chance. :shock:


----------



## Slayer

I think its cool that the youth get their results before the adults. It seems to go that way for us and others. My sons got deer tags and they are excited. Still waiting for mine.


----------



## Raptorman

BigT said:


> Got one email. Still waiting for a few others. My 13-year old son drew a Limited Entry deer permit with just 2 points. Kind awesome!


Congrats to your son and you. That will be a lot of fun. What unit if, you don't mind sharing?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Where you at Critter?!


----------



## Critter

RemingtonCountry said:


> Where you at Critter?!


Trying to get some outside work done before the rains hit

TOP+1

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

So the card was hit first for my group (me +pa), then hours later for my kid.

Well, kid email came and mine hasn't. 


Can we take a minute to acknowledge how awesome the youth any weapon tag is? He draws it yearly (as youth should), and can hunt all 3 seasons. It really is an underrated benefit for youth. Great idea whenever it came to be!


----------



## bowgy

Just got my successful email.


----------



## Ray

I drew my 5th choice, it does happen!!


----------



## Critter

I just got my offical razzberry email

Thanks to my LL I'll be only hunting deer 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

This happens to me every year. I see the email in my inbox, I know I didn’t draw anything, I begin scrolling quickly, just in case and am greeted with “successful” right off the bat! It pump fakes me every year because I don’t consider my deer tag part of the draw. Oh well, it’s fun to forget about it and do it all over again next year. That one split second where my heart drops thinking the improbable happened, then the crush of defeat realizing that the improbable did not, in fact, happen. 

Come on alternate!!!!!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> This happens to me every year. I see the email in my inbox, I know I didn't draw anything, I begin scrolling quickly, just in case and am greeted with "successful" right off the bat! It pump fakes me every year because I don't consider my deer tag part of the draw. Oh well, it's fun to forget about it and do it all over again next year. That one split second where my heart drops thinking the improbable happened, then the crush of defeat realizing that the improbable did not, in fact, happen.
> 
> Come on alternate!!!!!


Looks like we will be hunting the same deer hunt this year

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Kind of wanted my second choice and drew my first choice for deer. 

I'll take it


----------



## brisket

Well, I didn't draw desert bighorn and Van Weezer (that was supposed to be released today) has been postponed indefinitely due to the virus situation. Friggin' COVID-19!

I suppose the day can only get better from here on out.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Critter, how's that outside work coming along?


----------



## BigT

Raptorman said:


> Congrats to your son and you. That will be a lot of fun. What unit if, you don't mind sharing?


He drew a late season black powder for Oquirrh Stansbury. I know this unit pretty well. I think this will be a great hunt.


----------



## BigT

I got my official email. Unsuccessful on all accounts. I'm moving toward max points in the elk hunt I want, and if I can't draw the general unit next year with 3 preference points then that'll really suck! Moose is just a pipe dream with where I am at with 14. But I'll keep donating the $10!


----------



## 2full

I'm with you Critter...... thank goodness I bought the LL years ago. 

I sure as heck can't draw anything anymore. 
I used to be pretty luck on the draws. I think I used up all my luck. 
No LE elk tag for me again this year. 

At least my daughter got her general rifle deer tag. Her boys like to go and hang out with us.


----------



## AF CYN

Moose--Unsuccessful
Elk--Unsuccessful
General Deer--Unsuccessful. 

Looks like I'm general archery elk hunting and bird hunting, which is still good times!


----------



## Raptorman

Gen Deer: Unsuccessful
Moose: Unsuccessful
LE Deer: Successful, with 3 Points! I think I may run to Wendover tonight


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Well it has happened four years straight now. I got the email today BEFORE my card was charged. My son drew his deer tag. No others, but no charge yet.


----------



## sawsman

Raptorman said:


> Gen Deer: Unsuccessful
> Moose: Unsuccessful
> *LE Deer: Successful, with 3 Points! I think I may run to Wendover* tonight


Congrats pal! for the unit I think it is?


----------



## Raptorman

sawsman said:


> Congrats pal! for the unit I think it is?


Yes sir! Books Muzzy, so time to start think hunting deer in late Sept instead of October!


----------



## Critter

Congrats on a Book Cliff muzzy tag, I was hoping for the same results but came up empty with only 2 pts in the NR draw. 

Hopefully that should be a great hunt.


----------



## Critter

RemingtonCountry said:


> Critter, how's that outside work coming along?


It's coming along pretty nice. Started on a retaining wall for the flower garden and got some more veggies planted. Edged and mowed the lawn along with fertilizer.

Now I get to play this weekend.

TOP


----------



## BGD

Unsuccessful email for me, my son, my brother, and Dad. Guess we will have to hunt cow elk in Idaho.


----------



## Brettski7

Got my email. Drew a preference point for deer woohoo lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Ended up being my friend who drew the LE Elk in our group. Glad I don't have to turn a muzzy tag back in. Instead we'll be hunting Manti Late Elk after my goat hunt.

Never hunted there on the late hunt, should be fun.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Looks like my stepmom pulled a CWMU buck deer tag. Should be a riot for her first deer!


----------



## 3arabians

Deer tags for the wife and one of my kids. Dad drew LE Wasatch muzzy elk for the win!!


----------



## Vanilla

We are almost to the 375 bar I set for this by Friday. C’mon folks!


----------



## Ray

Stuff


----------



## Ray

I was able to draw box elder (Also known as an extended tag 😂) for my 5th choice


----------



## Vanilla

Ray said:


> Stuff


This is my favorite post.


----------



## Vanilla

Well done Ray. Didn’t think you had it in ya.


----------



## middlefork

Can we get 400?


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> Well done Ray. Didn't think you had it in ya.


I've been known to surprise, a time or two &#128526;


----------



## Critter

middlefork said:


> Can we get 400?


We still have Colorado and Wyoming draws coming up.

But we would have to push it to get 400 by midnight tonight


----------



## Vanilla

Oh, it’s going to 400, just not tonight.


----------



## Catherder

You could start talking about covid here and it would get to 400 in no time. 


But please don't. The one thread is sufficient.


----------



## Vanilla

No, COVID alone wouldn’t do it. It would take specific things to incite the rage. And I had fun enough with that already today.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> We still have Colorado and Wyoming draws coming up.
> 
> But we would have to push it to get 400 by midnight tonight


How dare you forget the flathead draw! Antlerless Utah draw is the greatest show in town for the next long while


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> How dare you forget the flathead draw! Antlerless Utah draw is the greatest show in town for the next long while


But Colorado and Wyoming come before the Utah flathead draw

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

It is now close enough not to do it 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Top



Of



The


Page





To start off a Saturday 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner

Major regret:
The year they announced the impending end of LL, my wife offered me a LL or a handgun.
I was only 22, dumber than I am now, and had faith Utah would always remain Utah.
Of course I took the handgun because I am like a raccoon and to hold onto something shiny now made me feel good.
Stupid, stupid, stupid....
Please make me feel better and tell me why you passed on a LL when you had the chance?


----------



## BGD

shaner said:


> Major regret:
> The year they announced the impending end of LL, my wife offered me a LL or a handgun.
> I was only 22, dumber than I am now, and had faith Utah would always remain Utah.
> Of course I took the handgun because I am like a raccoon and to hold onto something shiny now made me feel good.
> Stupid, stupid, stupid....
> Please make me feel better and tell me why you passed on a LL when you had the chance?


 What in the world were you thinking?!


----------



## Vanilla

I was 13 years old. My dad already had one. He came to me and said if I wanted one, I better buy it as they were going to stop selling them. I’d had a paper route since I was 8, so I had some money of my own. Best $500 I have ever spent. EVER! 

Oops, sorry. This was supposed to be about who missed out!


----------



## Critter

I know a lot that missed out and all of them are kicking themselves in the rear for doing so. 

I pondered the question of buying one for 3 years after they first came out. $500 was a lot of money back in 84, it was a weeks wages. But a year before I was told that I no longer had a job where I was at I went down and bought mine. At the time a combination fishing/small game/deer license was around $33 or so dollars and I figured that it would even out around 15 years later with no increases. 

As it was a year later I was surplussed from my job and decided to head to Colorado. Two of the best decisions that I have made.


----------



## johnnycake

Yeah, I was 6 when they stopped.


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Yeah, I was 6 when they stopped.


I know a couple of people that purchased them for their grand kids even before they were old enough to go hunting.

Some people had a great vision and what a great gift to give that keeps on giving as long as they want to hunt and fish


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Yeah, I was 6 when they stopped.


Excuses, excuses...


----------



## Catherder

I was a broke college student during most of the time they were offered. Then I moved out of state and the decision was out of my hands. 

Such lack of vision. :doh:


----------



## middlefork

That was about the time the Ex got the mine and I got the shaft!

Oh well water under the bridge. You smart guys just keep on enjoying.


----------



## Vanilla

I’m starting to see how much of a benefit if really is now that I’m purchasing fishing licenses for two others in my household.

Thank goodness for the 5 year option for the wife!


----------



## guner

Well i am extremely frustrated! I am thinking after 20+ years I gotta draw something, 20 point for ELK and I Still didn’t draw, I guess my head is up somewhere, because I just don’t get it. Main choice and 2 back ups and NOTHING could get drawn for Manti again!
The only positive is my 17 and 12 yr olds at least drew for gen Deer


----------



## RandomElk16

guner said:


> Well i am extremely frustrated! I am thinking after 20+ years I gotta draw something, 20 point for ELK and I Still didn't draw, I guess my head is up somewhere, because I just don't get it. Main choice and 2 back ups and NOTHING could get drawn for Manti again!
> The only positive is my 17 and 12 yr olds at least drew for gen Deer


Backups never get drawn in LE (isn't there only one?) Or do you mean GS deer?

As for elk... I am assuming you are putting in for one of the super difficult units, probably rifle, yeah?

Bummer though!


----------



## Raptorman

Critter said:


> Congrats on a Book Cliff muzzy tag, I was hoping for the same results but came up empty with only 2 pts in the NR draw.
> 
> Hopefully that should be a great hunt.


Thank You! Not sure how I got the luck this year, but I am glad I did. I am really looking forward to the hunt.


----------



## MWScott72

PBH said:


> I continue to check my card hourly. Still no hits that I want. Just lots of "Amazon" charges. Doh!
> 
> 
> 
> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Emails will start rolling out between 4:00 and 6:00 pm today.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'll continue to check every hour until this evening when my email shows up confirming that I drew no tags this year.
> 
> Vanilla:
Click to expand...

Ha! Started laughing, then coughing, now crying. How appropriate (and one of my favorite movies ever...so many good quotes to randomly spout off from time to time.)!


----------



## Slap That Quack

Well i did not draw anything, but my daughter drew a general rifle deer! I will try to get a left over muzzy tag though.


----------



## MWScott72

guner said:


> Well i am extremely frustrated! I am thinking after 20+ years I gotta draw something, 20 point for ELK and I Still didn't draw, I guess my head is up somewhere, because I just don't get it. Main choice and 2 back ups and NOTHING could get drawn for Manti again!
> The only positive is my 17 and 12 yr olds at least drew for gen Deer


What unit / season? With 20+ points, you should draw all but the top flight units...and there are only 5-6 of those.


----------



## Critter

guner said:


> Well i am extremely frustrated! I am thinking after 20+ years I gotta draw something, 20 point for ELK and I Still didn't draw, I guess my head is up somewhere, because I just don't get it. Main choice and 2 back ups and NOTHING could get drawn for Manti again!
> The only positive is my 17 and 12 yr olds at least drew for gen Deer


What hunt are you trying for on the Manti?

Multi season took 21 points in 2019

Any weapon took 17 points in 2019


----------



## aspiring_hunter

Very interesting.


----------



## brisket

Slap That Quack said:


> Well i did not draw anything, but my daughter drew a general rifle deer! I will try to get a left over muzzy tag though.


You likely won't draw next year either if you buy a leftover tag as they will take your points away. Just something to consider.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

brisket said:


> You likely won't draw next year either if you buy a leftover tag as they will take your points away. Just something to consider.


I feel like many people are not remembering this and are going to be angry when they find out!


----------



## elkunited

I drew another round of points. 3 for GS deer now. Hmmmm, thought I would've drawn.


----------



## brisket

RemingtonCountry said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> You likely won't draw next year either if you buy a leftover tag as they will take your points away. Just something to consider.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like many people are not remembering this and are going to be angry when they find out!
Click to expand...

I think you're right about that. Also for those drawing tags on 2nd-5th choices, they'll never draw their 1st choice either. At some point they'll figure it out and be angry as well.


----------



## Vanilla

I knew I wasn’t going to draw and I’m still angry. What else would we be if not angry?


----------



## Critter

That's the trouble with Utah's draw system. You always have a chance and when it doesn't happen you get ticked off at it. 

I'm part of that club


----------



## Vanilla

I’m not really angry. The only thing I get ticked off at is the antlerless draw. That is one frustrating mess! 

Speaking of....

When do you think CCs will hit for the antlerless draw?


----------



## pollo70

Me and my Son got skunked out! on all are draws, I know what to expect on are LE tags "UNSUCCESSFUL" but the GS rifle Buck hunt Box Elder unit, C'MON MAN!!


----------



## DallanC

No-one from my family got an email from the DWR with results. Website isnt going to be updated until the 29th to check results and / or resend emails.

-DallanC


----------



## Raptorman

That is weird, my whole family got emails other than my bro in law. Not sure why that is.


----------



## bowgy

Speaking of....
When do you think CCs will hit for the antlerless draw?[/QUOTE said:


> Applications start on the 28th, let the guessing begin.


----------



## Clarq

TOTP

Nevada results will be released late tonight:

https://www.gohunt.com/read/INSIDER/2020-nevada-draw-results-released-midnight-tonight


----------



## Vanilla

I'm hoping I can get my daughter done with hunter safety before the antlerless draw. She is finally deciding she doesn't want to be a tree hugger anymore and wants to hunt again. Dragging her feet a bit, but we'll get her there eventually.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> I'm hoping I can get my daughter done with hunter safety before the antlerless draw. She is finally deciding she doesn't want to be a tree hugger anymore and wants to hunt again. Dragging her feet a bit, but we'll get her there eventually.


I'm pretty sure the temporary 3-yr program allows one to apply for antlerless tags, in case she doesn't get it done in time to apply


----------



## Vanilla

It does, but does not allow accrual of a preference point if she doesn’t draw, right? Not the end of the world, but there a good chance she won’t draw one first year anymore. 

Which takes me back to my point about being angry at the antlerless draw. Now I needs meds. Where is my hydroxychloroquine?


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> It does, but does not allow accrual of a preference point if she doesn't draw, right? Not the end of the world, but there a good chance she won't draw one first year anymore.
> 
> Which takes me back to my point about being angry at the antlerless draw. Now I needs meds. Where is my hydroxychloroquine?


She'll accrue points, my wife still has her points from when she was in that program. That being said, she won't be able to apply for OIL or LE hunts.


----------



## willfish4food

My niece kept her points from the regular draw last year. Unless the rules are different for the antlerless, I think she'll keep her points.


----------



## Vanilla

Thanks for the education fellas. I thought hunters ed was required to get points for an unsuccessful application. Not the end of the world, but for preference point systems, points have become even more important than ever.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> Thanks for the education fellas. I thought hunters ed was required to get points for an unsuccessful application. Not the end of the world, but for preference point systems, points have become even more important than ever.


My sister recently finished her hunters ed, after three years of the trial hunter program. She applied for two years with no luck, and finally drew a swan tag, an antlerless elk tag, and a general season rifle buck tag on her third and last year.

Now, the points that you accrue on the Trial Hunter Program will not transfer over when hunters safety is finished, you will have a clean slate.


----------



## MadHunter

I got nothing to say except UNSUCCESFULL across the board.

Thinking of changing my name to it. :-?


----------



## Ray

If I play my cards right, I should draw a doe deer tag, doe pronghorn and a cow elk tag this year.


----------



## MadHunter

I do have to say..... TOP OF THE PAGE TO ALL OF YOU!!!!!

Let's hope I get an antlerless tag.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Hoping for a doe antelope tag, point creep for antlerless elk tags has me now waiting for many years.


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> point creep for antlerless elk tags has me now waiting for many years.


I realize you likely aren't going to draw a cow elk tag for a unit that has any decent number of elk on it with 0 points. I'm okay with that. However, I had done my homework for two years. When I had one point I had figured out a unit that was guaranteed for as long as I looked back at 1 point, and a handful with 0 would draw it, where I was pretty confident I could find elk. I applied with one point thinking I was a shoe in, and unsuccessful.

Last year I applied for a public land unit that before 2019 was a 1-2 point unit. Everyone with 2 points drew and many with 1, I figured if I put forth the effort, I could find an elk. What happened? You guessed it! Unsuccessful.

Now I have 3 points, and I'm wondering what unit I'm going to "guarantee" myself to draw this year, only to have it become a 4 point unit like Deseret is now?


----------



## weaversamuel76

Did they reduce the number of anterless tags this year? 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Titleistman

GS rifle deer for me and the wife. It’s been awhile so we are excited.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Thanks for the education fellas. I thought hunters ed was required to get points for an unsuccessful application. Not the end of the world, but for preference point systems, points have become even more important than ever.


The one I'm not sure of is whether she could apply for cow moose, since that one is a bonus point tag and not a preference point.


----------



## Kwalk3

Tangent, but I figure anything goes in this One Thread to Rule Them All. Does anyone know if a NR can utilize the trial hunter program to apply for an antlerless tag? I have a buddy that's an attorney in DC(originally from here, but non-hunter) that has shown interest in hunting.

Edit: I looked it up. It is listed plainly on the DWR page. Open to Residents and Non-residents. I'm thankful to myself for all my help in answering my question.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/trial-hunting-program.html


----------



## Critter

From what it says on the DOW website a non resident can be in the program but the animal species is limited and doesn't include anterless hunts.

https://wildlife.utah.gov/trial-hunting-program.html


----------



## Kwalk3

Critter said:


> From what it says on the DOW website a non resident can be in the program but the animal species is limited and doesn't include anterless hunts.
> 
> https://wildlife.utah.gov/trial-hunting-program.html


From the link:

_Eligible licenses and permits
After you obtain a trial hunting authorization number, you may apply for and obtain the following licenses and permits:

Combination or hunting licenses (good for hunting all small game, including upland game and waterfowl)
General-season deer and elk permits
Permits to hunt bear, cougar, sage-grouse, sandhill crane, sharp-tailed grouse, swan and turkey
Participants in the trial hunting program may not apply for or obtain the following big game permits through a division drawing: limited-entry, premium limited-entry, once-in-a-lifetime, CWMU, dedicated hunter, sportsman or convention._

I believe antlerless permits are considered general-season for this purpose, but I could be wrong. They aren't listed specifically in the allowed or prohibited section above. I should probably start a new thread.


----------



## Critter

I'd actually give the main DOW office a call and ask them. 

It may be in one of the gray areas where you might be able to but isn't included in the list.


----------



## Critter

Since it is here I'll take it


TOP


----------



## Kwalk3

Critter said:


> I'd actually give the main DOW office a call and ask them.
> 
> It may be in one of the gray areas where you might be able to but isn't included in the list.


I'll call them. For the Youth Mentor program antlerless hunts are clearly listed as part of the program, whereas they are not for the Trial hunting program.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Kwalk3 said:


> I'll call them. For the Youth Mentor program antlerless hunts are clearly listed as part of the program, whereas they are not for the Trial hunting program.


Once again, my sister drew an ANTLERLESS elk tag through the trial hunter program. Notice the "T" in the top right corner for "TRIAL".


----------



## Kwalk3

RemingtonCountry said:


> Once again, my sister drew an ANTLERLESS elk tag through the trial hunter program. Notice the "T" in the top right corner for "TRIAL".


Missed that detail. Thanks RemingtonCountry.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

However, antlerless deer, elk, and antelope is it. Moose is unavailable. It’s a pretty sweet program!


----------



## Critter




----------



## Vanilla

Hey you guys in the know, when will my credit card NOT get hit for an antlerless tag?


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> Hey you guys in the know, when will my credit card NOT get hit for an antlerless tag?


June 29th


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> Hey you guys in the know, when will my credit card NOT get hit for an antlerless tag?


June 26th between 3-5 pm.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Hey you guys in the know, when will my credit card NOT get hit for an antlerless tag?


I could just list every day this year, 'cause everybody knows sweet Vanillabean doesn't actually draw tags in Utah.


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> I could just list every day this year, 'cause everybody knows sweet Vanillabean doesn't actually draw tags in Utah.


That is a very good point.


----------



## RandomElk16

This thread would have a lot less what ifs and concerns/sorrow if we just went Full Random.


----------



## Catherder

RandomElk16 said:


> This thread would have a lot less what ifs and concerns/sorrow if we just went Full Random.


Yeah, but what fun is that? Besides, the stupid covid thread would have probably overtaken it for page count if we didn't have the points discussion and all that goes into it.


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> This thread would have a lot less what ifs and concerns/sorrow if we just went Full Random.


False.


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> False.


I disagree


----------



## Ray

If I don’t draw an antlerless I’ll be a 3 season elk tag, it’ll be fun either way


----------



## Critter

RandomElk16 said:


> This thread would have a lot less what ifs and concerns/sorrow if we just went Full Random.


You full random draw folks can hope all you want, but Utah will never go back to the full random draw.

At least in any of our lifetimes


----------



## RandomElk16

Critter said:


> You full random draw folks can hope all you want, but Utah will never go back to the full random draw.
> 
> At least in any of our lifetimes


The world also wasn't gonna be in a global lockdown for something other than war either.

Stranger stuff has happened.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> False.


I agree with Vanillabean! Think of just how much more wonderous and special this thread would be with (johnnycake's) FULL random in play.

The math nerds could have a hayday over all the permutations of combined charges for different species from turkey and crane, to cougar, to bison. Did your card get hit $80 for two gs deer, or did it get hit for an LE/CWMU deer? or did you get a doe deer and a cow elk? Is that $285 for unit X and weapon Y?

Possibilities are endless, kids.


----------



## 2full

I haven't heard anything about the landowner cow elk tags this year. 
Did they keep them ?
I would just as soon do that as do the LE cow tag.


----------



## Vanilla

I’d love to find a reliable hookup on landowner cow tags. Anymore that seems to be a very difficult thing to do without paying way too much money.


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> I'd love to find a reliable hookup on landowner cow tags. Anymore that seems to be a very difficult thing to do without paying way too much money.


Find em and I am in lol.


----------



## MadHunter

Vanilla said:


> I'd love to find a reliable hookup on landowner cow tags. Anymore that seems to be a very difficult thing to do without paying way too much money.


You can reliabley find them for sale somewhere or another. One of my coworkrs bought a few at a benefit banquet last year for his kids.


----------



## gdog

MadHunter said:


> You can reliabley find them for sale somewhere or another. One of my coworkrs bought a few at a benefit banquet last year for his kids.


You missed the part where Vanilla said,"...without paying way too much money". You use to be able to buy a cow tag for a few hundred. Those days are long gone...


----------



## MadHunter

I guess the question is now... What is way too much money? I have bid on a few but I cap myself at 800 with success. In *my opinion* 800 is good enough for a tag for my daughter and a fun weeknd hunting to put meet in the freezer.


----------



## Vanilla

Yeah, that is going to be entirely subjective. Some would say $100 is too much. And some would gladly pay 2 grand. $800 is a little rich for my blood on a meat hunt, personally. But there are plenty of people that would disagree with me on that one.


----------



## CPAjeff

I love days like today, a new application period has opened!!

I'm thinking credit cards will start getting hit on July 6th.


----------



## KineKilla

Application period opened and DWR system has crashed...oh well, I'll try again later.

Our group is only buying points (#4) this year due to other hunts already on the docket. Nice to be guaranteed a Successful email for once.


----------



## johnnycake

We're all in and paid up. Gotta start building those sweet sweet lady sheep points on the ground floor!

But only points for us this year. 

I think everybody but Vanillabean will get antlerless tag CC's starting on July 1.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I think cc will start July 38)


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

And TOTP page couldn't stop myself. Critter has enough:wink:


----------



## Critter

Colorado bear CC hits are happening today.


----------



## Vanilla

My card was hit last night by Wyoming for $449.98. Now I just have to wait a couple weeks to see how much of that they are going to give back to me...


----------



## Critter

I got that hit a couple of weeks ago 

I did get hit on my card by Arizona deer, too bad it was just for a bonus point.


----------



## Critter

Colorado hit the CC's for deer today. 

I'm back hunting unit 44 with the old smoke pole this year.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Colorado is hitting CC's for Elk today.


----------



## Critter

Just got the email, I drew my elk point. 

Now tomorrow I get to draw my antelope point.

-8/-:llama:


----------



## Topdogjr2002

Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## brisket

Prediction: Wyoming antelope and deer results will be posted June 18th, 2020 at 10:00 a.m. ;-)


----------



## CPAjeff

brisket said:


> Prediction: Wyoming antelope and deer results will be posted June 18th, 2020 at 10:00 a.m. ;-)


Less than two days until your prediction is correct!

SD results should be out by the end of the month. Then, Utah's antlerless hits will begin!!


----------



## CPAjeff

TOTP!


----------



## Vanilla

I need to get my WY results before finalizing my Utah antlerless strategy. So I’m looking forward to 10:00 on Thursday!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

22 Minutes for Wyoming


----------



## CPAjeff

Got a buck antelope tag in Wyoming, but struck out on the doe tags!


----------



## one4fishing

No Wyo antelope for me. Darn. 
But I did get a cow elk tag up there.


----------



## Critter

No love for me from Wyoming. 

But I can use the refunded money for another house project.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Looks like the lady friend and I are headed for another Antelope hunt, 3 years in a row!


----------



## nocturnalenemy

2020 is not my year. Struck out on all my Utah hunts. Struck out on Wyoming as well. Here's hoping for a cow elk tag w/ 0 points!


----------



## RandomElk16

Wyoming strike out. 

I would be sad if I didn't live in Utah where I have become used to the disappointment.


----------



## DallanC

Nothing for us in WY either.... guess I gotta start putting in for 17 again.

-DallanC


----------



## Steve G

Two doe antelope. Yummy!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I did well. 



Gen Deer and Elk (Second choice)


Late Season Cow


Buck and 2 Doe Antelope tags. 



Just need a Utah Cow Elk tag and I will be having way too much fun this fall.


----------



## Kwalk3

2 doe antelope tags for me in Wyoming.


----------



## gdog

Son drew unit 95 antelope. Only took 9 points :shock:


----------



## RemingtonCountry

gdog said:


> Son drew unit 95 antelope. Only took 9 points :shock:


Goodness.. That means it'll be at least 7 years for me with point creep included....


----------



## gdog

RemingtonCountry said:


> Goodness.. That means it'll be at least 7 years for me with point creep included....


I'm in the same boat as you unfortunately.


----------



## Packout

gdog said:


> Son drew unit 95 antelope.


Congrats! That is a fun hunt.

My daughter beat less than 4% odds and drew a random buck pronghorn tag in a good unit. Maybe the best part is the cheap youth price.

The competition for tags is getting rough. Time to tell everyone how horrible antelope taste and that they aren't any fun to hunt.


----------



## silentstalker

Unsuccessful in Wy for both buck and doe antelope. 

Hopefully Utah cow elk soon followed by an archery OTC elk tag. 

Thankfully I have several hunts to help on and waterfowl as well. 

Good luck to all of you who drew!


----------



## Vanilla

Drew another doe pronghorn tag in WY this year. That will be fun!


----------



## HuntandFly

Drew a buck antelope tag around rock springs in the random pool, looking forward to my first antelope hunt!


----------



## jason21

Idaho Deer/elk/prong just dropped as well, but once again for the 4th year, i didnt draw poop.


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> Prediction: Wyoming antelope and deer results will be posted June 18th, 2020 at 10:00 a.m. ;-)


Well, since I was spot on with this prediction, down to the minute even, you can pretty much take this one to the bank: Credit cards for the Utah antlerless draw will be hit Wednesday July 1st between 2:00 and 6:00 p.m.


----------



## Ray

brisket said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction: Wyoming antelope and deer results will be posted June 18th, 2020 at 10:00 a.m.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since I was spot on with this prediction, down to the minute even, you can pretty much take this one to the bank: Credit cards for the Utah antlerless draw will be hit Wednesday July 1st between 2:00 and 6:00 p.m.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking the 27th of June, no specific time


----------



## goofy elk

Friday


----------



## TPrawitt91

goofy elk said:


> Friday


My money is also on Friday. We had cards hitting last Friday of June last year


----------



## Vanilla

Friday is a good day to know.


----------



## CPAjeff

I'm going with Monday the 29th - can't wait to see the pending charge for the ewe bighorn sheep hunt!


----------



## RandomElk16

CPAjeff said:


> I'm going with Monday the 29th - can't wait to see the pending charge for the ewe bighorn sheep hunt!


You didn't mention the ewe app when we chatted - I am going to feel really bad when it is actually I that draws your sheep tag instead. :mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff

RandomElk16 said:


> You didn't mention the ewe app when we chatted - I am going to feel really bad when it is actually I that draws your sheep tag instead. :mrgreen:


True story! In my post above, I never actually said 'twas I that put in for the sheep tag... I put my father in for the ewe tag, but on my card. He told me, "I don't want to shoot some stinking sheep." Which pretty much is a guarantee that he'll draw. I'll get to participate in every facet of the hunt, except for pulling the trigger - which will be great!

Plus, if he doesn't draw this year, he'll be one of the other 2,500 high point holders for next year! 

I'm sticking with cow moose for my own application.


----------



## Vanilla

I never bought points for cow moose back in the day because I was going “to show them!”

Joke is on me, as usual.


----------



## MWScott72

Packout is right...antelope suck to eat and are a horrible hunt. That's going to be my story from now on...

I put 5 family members in for the unit we normally hunt for doe antelope and we went 0 for 5. Usually we are about 50%, sonour luck really sucked this year. A buddy of mine drew his two though, so a mostly cast, and minimal blast-type trip it is. Good thing I drew a CWMU buck tag this year to get my speed goat fix. 5 doe points are waiting next year too! 😁

I did draw a Region G deer tag, so along with my buck deer and antelope tags here in UT, fall will be good. Tack on helping with my son's buck deer tag and a friend's cow bison tag, and it will be a really fun fall...liberally sprinkled with waterfowl hunting to boot!

Now...are those antlerless deer and elk tags going to come thru here in UT? Points are involved, so there is a solid chance it could be so!!


----------



## 35whelen

I was bummed Deseret doe antelope wasn’t an option this year. Went with antelope creek cwmu instead with 6 points. Have 10 cow moose points n went for south slope. I doubt I’ll draw anything this year. Finally hit the bottom of the freezer too.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

So are we expecting charges tomorrow?


----------



## APD

35whelen said:


> I was bummed Deseret doe antelope wasn't an option this year. Went with antelope creek cwmu instead with 6 points. Have 10 cow moose points n went for south slope. I doubt I'll draw anything this year. Finally hit the bottom of the freezer too.


i did the same and have the same points. i was worried this would happen when i saw deseret bailed on the doe antelope.


----------



## brisket

RemingtonCountry said:


> So are we expecting charges tomorrow?


Goofy has spoken. Today shall it be.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

From last year, it appears that they hit the cards over the weekend, and charges started around 4 pm on the Saturday. Hopefully we will all know by Monday!


----------



## Ray

In 2018 it started on a Monday


----------



## MooseMeat

It’ll be tomorrow or Monday. 2014 and 2018, they did run them on a Saturday. But usually it’s a week day, so my guess is Monday


----------



## brisket

goofy elk said:


> Friday


So...July 3rd or 10th? That's the great thing about a "Friday" prediction, you can be off by a week or two and still be correct.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Nothin for nobody?


----------



## Ray

Looks like it’ll be Monday


----------



## Vanilla

I’m looking forward to continue my streak of not drawing tags.


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla said:


> I'm looking forward to continue my streak of not drawing tags.


Usually I'm in the same boat as you, but pulling a random LE elk with only 3 points has me feelin lucky again!

The nice thing about antlerless, is with the published tag number prior to draw and the years previous draw odds, you've got a pretty good idea how you'll do in that draw. I don't wanna jinx myself, but based on what I have going, I'm expecting a few cow tags, a doe deer or two and possibly a couple pronghorn tag charges on my card. But, 50+ people may have jumped ship this year that wasn't expected and we won't draw a thing.


----------



## Vanilla

I won’t claim to be the most savvy draw odds man on the planet, but I’m no novice. 

I missed out the last two years on “guaranteed” tags with 1 point and then 2 due to pool jumpers. Apparently they were all looking at the same things I was...


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing on my card yet as of 1000 hours this morning.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> Nothing on my card yet as of 1000 hours this morning.


Same. Hopefully it'll be today.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

You know, it’s sad that I’m going crazy over an antlerless draw. Having no sports or competition in my life has apparently done a number on me!


----------



## TPrawitt91

RemingtonCountry said:


> You know, it's sad that I'm going crazy over an antlerless draw. Having no sports or competition in my life has apparently done a number on me!


Haha agreed. I don't know that I have ever been so anxious about the antlerless draw


----------



## brisket

RemingtonCountry said:


> You know, it's sad that I'm going crazy over an antlerless draw. Having no sports or competition in my life has apparently done a number on me!


Antlerless, yes. Hornless, no. My $100 charge for ewe bighorn should be coming anytime now. :grin:


----------



## Vanilla

Hunting cow elk is one of my favorite things to do. No reason to feel any shame over being excited about this one!


----------



## Vanilla

10:35, still nothing on my card.


----------



## Critter

Just for you VB, and the rest waiting for the draw charges to show up.


----------



## CPAjeff

I just had a $30 charge hit my card!! Yahoo!!

* Either deer or antelope - hoping for antelope, but more-than-likely it's for deer.

Oh, and South Dakota hit my account today for $336 - buck and doe whitetail tags! Should be a great fall!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Don't you lie to me.....


----------



## RemingtonCountry




----------



## Vanilla

Only hit on my CC since the last update at 1035 is the sandals I bought for my wife. 

Nothing on my end yet.


----------



## 3arabians

We’re hit over here! A cow elk and doe deer tag. I’m guessing both charges are for my daughter!! 😃


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> Only hit on my CC since the last update at 1035 is the sandals I bought for my wife.
> 
> Nothing on my end yet.


Way to build up the domestic capital. One pair of sandals...is that enough for a day or two worry free on your upcoming cow elk hunt?


----------



## Ray

Nothing for me yet


----------



## Ray

Screenshots please


----------



## mycoltbug

nothing yet here, I better freaking draw Deseret cow elk with 5 points


----------



## CPAjeff

Here is the screenshot for all you Debbie Doubters!!!


----------



## Ray

CPAjeff said:


> Here is the screenshot for all you Debbie Doubters!!!


&#129300; I still don't believe you. &#128514;


----------



## DevilDog09

Oh....it’s true! 2 cows tags


----------



## Muleyboy22

3 for me so far!









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

DevilDog09 said:


> Oh....it's true! 2 cows tags


Your phone is gonna die soon... Better get it plugged in!


----------



## brisket

DevilDog09 said:


> Oh....it's true! 2 cows tags


Or one bighorn ewe tag.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

brisket said:


> Or one bighorn ewe tag.


I was gonna say... Don't they usually charge separately?


----------



## DevilDog09

RemingtonCountry said:


> DevilDog09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh....it's true! 2 cows tags
> 
> 
> 
> Your phone is gonna die soon... Better get it plugged in!
Click to expand...

Haha I was waiting for that comment to pop up. Refreshing my bank statement too many times I think


----------



## brisket

RemingtonCountry said:


> I was gonna say... Don't they usually charge separately?


Not if it was a group application.


----------



## Vanilla

Still nada.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla - lets have a little #realtalk - who did you piss off at the Division?? It seems the universe is against you on the draws!


----------



## Wanderer

Got my GS buck deer tag in the mailbox today.

No CC hits for antlerless, but I'm not surprised.


----------



## 35whelen

Got hit for $30. Had 2 points for deer and 6 for antelope


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Vanilla - lets have a little #realtalk - who did you piss off at the Division?? It seems the universe is against you on the draws!


So here is my theory on it all, but first, a little background.

Back in the day I was very involved with the stream access fights. I was one of the OGs with the Utah Water Guardians. For three years I had fought these fights, sat in the room with people like D. Peay and others trying to take away the public's right to fish on public waters. Well, fast forward to 2012, the Utah Stream Access Coalition had a booth at the Expo. I had never attended the Expo, and I was not planning to help at the booth that year because my wife was going out of town and I was going to be home with the two little ones.

She was also pregnant with our 3rd and ended up feeling like crap and decided to stay home. So late Friday night I get a call from fishsnoop wondering if I could come work the booth the next morning as someone had backed out. Sure...why not?

As is customary, I was met with a lanyard and a free pass to get in as an exhibitor out in the foyer, but as I was walking in, I saw the area to apply for hunts. I pulled out my wallet and I had a $20 bill in there, and I thought, "What the heck?" Some days passed and I hadn't even thought about that draw. I get a text from a buddy at about 11pm one night telling me I'm a lucky sucker, and I didn't even know what he was talking about!  Next thing I know I am online looking to see what tag I drew and there it was: Paunsagaunt any weapon tag from the expo.

I have taken much joy from the fact that an organization that D. Peay despised got booth space at "his expo" and a person that didn't pay a thing to get in and was there to go against him was able to draw one of "his tags" while there working against him and his agenda. I've also accepted the fact that because of this I have been black balled and prevented from ever drawing a tag again in the Utah draw as long as I live. I'll be the only one with 37 elk points one day and still not be able to draw a Wasatch archery tag.

But I'll always have 2012. I will always have 2012...

Oh, and I still have my lifetime license.

I'm not too worried about 2020 as I have some other plans, but 2021 will be my year for some extra fun tags.


----------



## Ray

It seems to be coming in slowly, doesn’t it?


----------



## brisket

I have 3 charges for $30. Looks like my boys will be filling the freezer with a combo of deer and pronghorn. It should be fun!


----------



## PBH

'Nilla -- you can come with us. Looks like we drew a couple antlerless elk tags. Mardi will get to hunt something this year after all!


----------



## hunting777

IVE BEEN HIT!


----------



## Wire

Hit for 3 cow tags!!!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Nothing for me…..2 antlerless deer points with a 1 in 1.5 chance to draw. (last years stats) Nothing new for me, I have terrible draw results. I ain't holding my breath.


----------



## Ray

Fowlmouth said:


> Nothing for me&#8230;..2 antlerless deer points with a 1 in 1.5 chance to draw. (last years stats) Nothing new for me, I have terrible draw results. I ain't holding my breath.


I'm right there with ya. I usually don't draw until I have max points, Even then sometimes I don't!


----------



## rtockstein

I've got a single $100 charge on mine... Not sure what it is since mine were for my kids and mine


----------



## rtockstein

It's a single $100 charge. Do they charge each permit draw individually? Did I draw the ewe tag?


----------



## Ray

rtockstein said:


> It's a single $100 charge. Do they charge each permit draw individually? Did I draw the ewe tag?


Did you put in as a group from cow elk?


----------



## brisket

rtockstein said:


> It's a single $100 charge. Do they charge each permit draw individually? Did I draw the ewe tag?


It could be the ewe tag. It could also be cow elk if you applied 2 people in a group application.


----------



## reb8600

I didn’t think you could do a group on anterless


----------



## MWScott72

Nothing for me yet, but I'm hovering at 50% odds for the tags applied for, so if I don't draw, it won't be a surprise.


----------



## Pokesmole

Does the antlerless draw work the same as the buck/bull, where if my card changed I will get an opportunity to get it resolved? Or should I just count on points this year? 😂


----------



## rtockstein

Ray said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a single $100 charge. Do they charge each permit draw individually? Did I draw the ewe tag?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put in as a group from cow elk?
Click to expand...




brisket said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a single $100 charge. Do they charge each permit draw individually? Did I draw the ewe tag?
> 
> 
> 
> It could be the ewe tag. It could also be cow elk if you applied 2 people in a group application.
Click to expand...

Ahh I bet it's my kids. I put them in as a group of two for elk.

I probably drew nothing!!

I'm excited for my kids!!


----------



## reb8600

I have a hit for an anterless elk tag. My guess would be it is my wife.


----------



## Ray

Cards still getting hit?


----------



## Ray

reb8600 said:


> I have a hit for an anterless elk tag. My guess would be it is my wife.


What time did they hit your card?


----------



## Vanilla

Ray said:


> Cards still getting hit?


Hits always trickle in for a couple days.


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cards still getting hit?
> 
> 
> 
> Hits always trickle in for a couple days.
Click to expand...

True. Seems like they started with a small batch


----------



## brisket

reb8600 said:


> I didn't think you could do a group on anterless


You can.


----------



## MooseMeat

Ray said:


> What time did they hit your card?


Holy balls man. Calm down. It ain't over, until you get the email saying you did/didn't draw. There will be charges through tomorrow morning/early afternoon. Emails will come out tomorrow or Wednesday I bet


----------



## Ray

MooseMeat said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> What time did they hit your card?
> 
> 
> 
> Holy balls man. Calm down. It ain't over, until you get the email saying you did/didn't draw. There will be charges through tomorrow morning/early afternoon. Emails will come out tomorrow or Wednesday I bet
Click to expand...

Can't, I obsess over things until I get it done. It's been a great attribute career wise, but sucks when it comes time for the draw!


----------



## Clarq

Looks like I drew a cow elk tag for the Book Cliffs. Can't wait!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Ray said:


> Can't, I obsess over things until I get it done. It's been a great attribute career wise, but sucks when it comes time for the draw!


Don't worry Ray, I'm right there with you!


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't, I obsess over things until I get it done. It's been a great attribute career wise, but sucks when it comes time for the draw!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry Ray, I'm right there with you!
Click to expand...

&#128514; glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Humpy

I had a weird one today, my application charge of $40 popped up earlier then was off an hour later. When I first saw it I was trying to figure out what would be $40 so I went back on later and saw it was gone. But no other charges from the dwr, so who knows what’s going on? Just weird.


----------



## Ray

I think they did a small hit initially, cause I know a lot of guys with a lot of points between them and none of them have hits. Plus, there hasn’t been a lot of guys posting on here that they got hit, or on MM.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Ray said:


> I think they did a small hit initially, cause I know a lot of guys with a lot of points between them and none of them have hits. Plus, there hasn't been a lot of guys posting on here that they got hit, or on MM.


Seems like everyone but you, me, and Vanilla drew!

Really though, I'm sure there will be more charges. As MooseMeat somewhat said, it isn't over until the emails are sent!


----------



## MooseMeat

Neither me or my wife have seen any charges, and we were point heavy on almost every application between us for elk, deer and pronghorn. I haven’t seen FB or any other social media platform light up with charges posts yet, so I think the bulk of them will be in the morning. 

They seem to come in waves. Everyone started posting about the BB&OIL hits in the afternoon this year, and I didn’t see my card get hit for LE elk until noon the next day. Debit card. CCs sometimes report later, but DCs usually are right as they are run.

Tomorrow at this time if you haven’t seen a charge, I’d start to worry


----------



## copple2

3 antlerless elk hits for my crew today!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brave arrow

I think we took em all 6 30s and 2 50s 
Gonna be a busy year


----------



## Decoycarver24

Drew a doe speed goat tag. Either Box Elder West or Cache.


----------



## APD

got my antlerless elk and cwmu antelope charges. should be a fun season and hopefully a freezer filler.


----------



## weaversamuel76

Well **** this whole system, guess now all that's left is waiting on the rejection email. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## goofy elk

Good day yesterday.

Thousand Lakes deer permits in the mail.

Debit card hit for 2 elk permits..

Plus the oldest already drew a bear permit.
Going to busy!


----------



## Swampy_Dog

Just got hit for 2 cow elk tags


----------



## TPrawitt91

Well I got my archery buck tag in the mail, and my hopes and dreams for antlerless are dwindling by the hour


----------



## Airborne

My CC got hit for doe antelope, as was expected, I had 5 points.


----------



## Ray

TPrawitt91 said:


> Well I got my archery buck tag in the mail, and my hopes and dreams for antlerless are dwindling by the hour


Same here good sir


----------



## MooseMeat

There must have been some serious ship jumping this year, I don’t have anything on my card yet between 6 applications. I’m losing hope fast.


----------



## brisket

MooseMeat said:


> There must have been some serious ship jumping this year, I don't have anything on my card yet between 6 applications. I'm losing hope fast.


I'm wondering if people that were banking points decided to apply this year on account of meat shortages and higher prices at the grocery store.


----------



## Ray

I figured it was going to happen for deer, due to reduced number of tags but I’m surprised by pronghorn and elk.


----------



## Critter

From what I understand pronghorn numbers are also down in most areas. 

And more people trying to draw that cow elk tag.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

brisket said:


> I'm wondering if people that were banking points decided to apply this year on account of meat shortages and higher prices at the grocery store.


Exactly. Same reason I put in for anterless this year instead of banking like I have been. If everyone is doing the same, I'm going to guess that means the only people who are drawing are those who are sitting on more than 5 points.


----------



## Ray

Lone_Hunter said:


> brisket said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if people that were banking points decided to apply this year on account of meat shortages and higher prices at the grocery store.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Same reason I put in for anterless this year instead of banking like I have been. If everyone is doing the same, I'm going to guess that means the only people who are drawing are those who are sitting on more than 5 points.
Click to expand...

On the plus side, it'll help get them out of the system!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Ray said:


> On the plus side, it'll help get them out of the system!


True that. On the downside, I want that meat in the freezer THIS year dangit. :mrgreen: I was getting excited at the prospect of having a chance at two cows in the freezer this year. Since i haven't been charged yet, it sounds like I'm down a tag already. I'll get it next year I guess, and gonna have to hunt my ass off this year on the one general tag. With everything so uncertain, i'm starting to look at filling a tag as more as a necessity then something recreational.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

In 2019, I got hit on the 29th with an email showing up on the 1st! #holdouthope


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


> In 2019, I got hit on the 29th with an email showing up on the 1st! #holdouthope


"Abandon all hope, ye who enter here." &#128514;


----------



## Vanilla

Lone_Hunter said:


> Exactly. Same reason I put in for anterless this year instead of banking like I have been. If everyone is doing the same, I'm going to guess that means the only people who are drawing are those who are sitting on more than 5 points.


According to last year's draw report, that would leave very few people with even 5 or more points, let alone more than 5 points. There is a VERY small percentage of people in the draw with that many points left.

Some tag cuts will contribute to lower odds, but this has been the trend for 3 or 4 years now.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Hope I have abandoned.
I'd bet it all on a good run of bad luck. (yup, song reference)
If i didn't have bad luck, i wouldn't have any luck at all. :mrgreen:


----------



## huntinfanatic

I just received an email with my wifes draw results. Still waiting on mine.


----------



## cedar

I received an email: unsuccessful


----------



## brisket

I received the emails for my boys. The odds changed on the pronghorn unit they put in for, it would have been a guarantee last year, but only one of them drew.


----------



## brisket

Another thought, I really like how Wyoming posts the draw odds the day the draw results come out. I don't see why it takes Utah a few months to post the odds, that should be automated by now.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

brisket said:


> Another thought, I really like how Wyoming posts the draw odds the day the draw results come out. I don't see why it takes Utah a few months to post the odds, that should be automated by now.


There are a lot of things that should be automated by now.....................


----------



## cedar

There is no remaining antlerless tags.not surprised


----------



## huntinfanatic

I am curious to see this years draw odds for cow elk. Between the significant cut in permit numbers, people wanting to put meat in the freezer over this kung flu epidemic, and the new rule changes that effect losing points I suspect a bunch of hunts took 2-3 points more to draw than last year.

Starting this year if you buy a PLO cow elk tag you will lose all your preference points. Since the inception of the PLO cow elk hunts many of those with access to private land have not applied for cow hunts in the regular draw and just bought a point instead. With the new rule change those hunters(myself included) had to use their points in the regular antlerless draw this year or lose them when they go to purchase a PLO cow tag on July 22.


----------



## TPrawitt91

My little brother always gets the email before I do. Unsuccessful for Doe Deer, but successful for late season cow elk.


----------



## Ray

TPrawitt91 said:


> My little brother always gets the email before I do. Unsuccessful for Doe Deer, but successful for late season cow elk.


Has he seen a charge yet?


----------



## TPrawitt91

Ray said:


> Has he seen a charge yet?


The charge will be on my CC and I am waiting for my wife to get back from the grocery store to check. As of 10:00am this morning we hadn't seen a charge, but my little bro just sent a screenshot of the email.


----------



## elkunited

Got hit with an unsuccessful email. Again. Always Next year 😬


----------



## Ray

Welp


----------



## TPrawitt91

Ray said:


> Welp


That sucks man.


----------



## reb8600

cedar said:


> There is no remaining antlerless tags.not surprised


That info wouldn't be posted yet


----------



## Ray

TPrawitt91 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welp
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks man.
Click to expand...

Terrible year for drawing, only tag I got was my 5th choice for deer. I'll get an archery elk tag and hit that hard, then start chasing deer once it goes extended. Other than that, I'll be chasing birds


----------



## Ray

Hopefully I can draw a crane tag or something


----------



## bowgy

Got my unsuccessful for Antlerless Elk email


----------



## mycoltbug

No charges or email yet. Jeez thanks DWR


----------



## CPAjeff

Doe deer for me - unsuccessful for elk, antelope, and moose.


----------



## 35whelen

Drew antelope creek cwmu doe antelope


----------



## Vanilla

Officially unsuccessful. Bummer.


----------



## Catherder

Unsuccessful on antlerless elk. Oh, well.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Just got my email. 0-4 on antlerless with multiple points for all four tags I put in for. If it weren't for my Dedicated hunter tag I wouldn't be hunting this year!!


----------



## twall13

Unsuccessful email came through for me just now as well. There's always next year...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Officially unsuccessful.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Officially unsuccessful as well. 

How I didn't draw a doe antelope tag with 4 points, when the tag was guaranteed with 3 last year blows me away. Pool jumpers and more people cashing in has to be the culprit!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Officially unsuccessful as well.
> 
> How I didn't draw a doe antelope tag with 4 points, when I was guaranteed with 3 last year blows me away. Pool jumpers and more people cashing in has to be the culprit!


Large reduction in tags on some hunts as well. Your hunt that had the highest points needed for the last several years did not exist this year. Just as one example. I did a point for speedgoat since I drew in WY, so next year my 5 points should put me at about a 50/50 for some public land unit!


----------



## twinkielk15

Same here. Just got the email. I guess we could look at it as successful for points!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> Large reduction in tags on some hunts as well. Your hunt that had the highest points needed for the last several years did not exist this year. Just as one example. I did a point for speedgoat since I drew in WY, so next year my 5 points should put me at about a 50/50 for some public land unit!


Last year (from 2019 Antlerless Odds) gave out 36 resident permits, and 4 non-res permits.

This year (from Hunt Planner) gave out 45 resident permits and 5 non-res permits.

18 of 22 drew with two points last year, and I applied with 4 points this year. Blows my mind!

But now that I got that out, I feel much better! Congrats to all that drew!


----------



## Muleyboy22

I goose-egged this year. 0-4. Oh well, I get to help guide others in my group

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry, your specific unit may have had increased tags, but I do believe there was a sizable overall decrease, meaning all those higher point holders moved somewhere else to draw their tags. 

2019 RAC packet had a recommendation of 760 doe pronghorn statewide. 2020 RAC packet had 525 statewide. I don't know exactly how many were approved ultimately by the board each year without doing more homework, but that gives you an indication of how steep the drop in permit numbers was from last year, and why the draw was impacted the way you're seeing. 

We lost about 1,500 cow elk permits this year from last as well. Just for reference.


----------



## Vanilla

I've got 4 swan points I've been sitting on for a few years. Maybe I'll cash those in this fall! -()/-


----------



## Vanilla

I may as well tee this one up...


----------



## Vanilla

For someone to get....


----------



## Vanilla

Top of the page


----------



## brisket

RemingtonCountry said:


> Officially unsuccessful as well.
> 
> How I didn't draw a doe antelope tag with 4 points, when the tag was guaranteed with 3 last year blows me away. Pool jumpers and more people cashing in has to be the culprit!


The elimination of the doe pronghorn on Deseret had to be one of the big factors. In 2019, 6,939 total people applied for doe pronghorn and 679 applied for Deseret. That is 9.78% of all applicants displaced in the draw moving to other units.

Combine that with tag reductions and potentially 1,849 entering the draw that only bought points last year and point creep continues.


----------



## Vanilla

brisket said:


> The elimination of the doe pronghorn on Deseret had to be one of the big factors. In 2019, 6,939 total people applied for doe pronghorn and 679 applied for Deseret. That is 9.78% of all applicants displaced in the draw moving to other units.
> 
> Combine that with tag reductions and potentially 1,849 entering the draw that only bought points last year and point creep continues.


All for a freaking doe pronghorn!!!!

So depressing.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> All for a freaking doe pronghorn!!!!
> 
> So depressing.


Right?!

And I'll just add they taste terrible and aren't any fun to hunt. At all. Everyone please stop applying.


----------



## Clarq

Don't forget that all Parker Mountain doe pronghorn tags were eliminated as well. That's typically first choice for a lot of hunters, including myself.


----------



## brisket

Clarq said:


> Don't forget that all Parker Mountain doe pronghorn tags were eliminated as well. That's typically first choice for a lot of hunters, including myself.


That's a great point, I didn't realize those were eliminated. That being the case, it's a lot worse than I thought:

PD1006 (Parker Mtn): 548
PD1019 (Parker Mtn): 364
PD1020 (Parker Mtn): 289
PD1011 (Deseret): 679

From just those 4 hunts, 1,880 applicants were displaced (not counting those that drew in 2019), or 27.09% of all total applicants. Crazy.


----------



## Ray

I just need to move to ID


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> For someone to get....


I'd be more excited to get post #4000, not TOTP!


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> I'd be more excited to get post #4000, not TOTP!


Well, I got both!

And yes, post 4,000 is pretty awesome.


----------



## johnnycake

C'mon UWN fam. Somebody had to have snagged one of those ewe tags!


Go for it Vanillabean, I know you need it.


----------



## MooseMeat

Well duck me! 0 for 6! Several apps were with more than enough points to be guaranteed that tag in prior years. Between ‘rona and the new OTC PP rule, I think it flushed out a lot of point buyers and brought others out of the woodwork. I’m very curious to see the draw odds. Seems like everyone didn’t draw anything this time around. Crazy.


----------



## Vanilla

MooseMeat said:


> Well duck me! 0 for 6! Several apps were with more than enough points to be guaranteed that tag in prior years.


Welcome to the club. This was my experience the last two years. I kind of just gave up this year. I hate 2020 but 2021 will be fun!


----------



## cedar

Vanilla said:


> Welcome to the club. This was my experience the last two years. I kind of just gave up this year. I hate 2020 but 2021 will be fun!


Now i'm worry about drawing with my 5 points for cow elk next year


----------



## Critter

cedar said:


> Now i'm worry about drawing with my 5 points for cow elk next year


When it comes to draws in Utah anymore nothing is a sure thing

I could also say that for a lot of states.


----------



## Vanilla

cedar said:


> Now i'm worry about drawing with my 5 points for cow elk next year


Unless something catastrophic happens, you'll have pick of the litter at 5 points. Choose where you want to hunt and go have fun.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> cedar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now i'm worry about drawing with my 5 points for cow elk next year
> 
> 
> 
> Unless something catastrophic happens, you'll have pick of the litter at 5 points. Choose where you want to hunt and go have fun.
Click to expand...

The kiss of death from Vanilla


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla said:


> Welcome to the club. This was my experience the last two years. I kind of just gave up this year. I hate 2020 but 2021 will be fun!


First year ever where I haven't drawn anything!

But I'm loaded with points for next year!


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> Unless something catastrophic happens


Like what? Global pandemic, riots, meat shortages, earthquakes, wildfires...something like that?


----------



## BRL1

Yup, I drew a couple more points (Antelope and Elk) to add to my collection from the last 5 years.


----------



## reb8600

Last year I drew nothing and missed getting a general season bull elk tag. Only drew general season deer this year and can only hope to buy a bull elk tag. Almost not worth trying any more.


----------



## MooseMeat

reb8600 said:


> Last year I drew nothing and missed getting a general season bull elk tag. Only drew general season deer this year and can only hope to buy a bull elk tag. Almost not worth trying any more.


It's not like they sell out the first 3 minutes after they go on sale...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

MooseMeat said:


> It's not like they sell out the first 3 minutes after they go on sale...


You read my mind..


----------



## Fowlmouth

Well.....No CC hit and No e-mail yet....WTF? Checked the junk folder too....It's like I wasn't even in the draw....


----------



## Pokesmole

Well, now I have 4 cow elk points and 2 for antlerless deer. Maybe I'll draw a decent hunt within another 5 years


----------



## johnnycake

(full random draw)


----------



## MWScott72

Officially unsuccessful on deer, elk, and antelope. Oh well, points will be stacked for next year, and I have have plenty of "antlered" hunts on the docket for this fall. If I had stellar luck in the general and LE draws, it just boomeranged back on the antlerless.


----------



## MWScott72

RemingtonCountry said:


> MooseMeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like they sell out the first 3 minutes after they go on sale...
> 
> 
> 
> You read my mind..
Click to expand...

Yeah, go buy one the day they are available. You're 100% guaranteed odds!


----------



## Vanilla

brisket said:


> Like what? Global pandemic, riots, meat shortages, earthquakes, wildfires...something like that?


Touché. But not even what you describe would keep 5 points from drawing in 2021. Power of positive thinking people!


----------



## Ray

Don’t forget, you can buy preference points in WY starting today. I missed the application period so I’ll be buying some


----------



## RandomElk16

Doe Deer with 2 points. 

Missed out on Doe pronghorn with 5 or 6. I didn't draw my dang ewe hunt either!


----------



## tmitty

Drew Wasatch Archery Elk with 1 point. I got real lucky I guess. Gonna make the most of it.


----------



## Ray

RandomElk16 said:


> Doe Deer with 2 points.
> 
> Missed out on Doe pronghorn with 5 or 6. I didn't draw my dang ewe hunt either!


I had two as well ang got nothing


----------



## Lone_Hunter

RandomElk16 said:


> Doe Deer with 2 points.
> 
> Missed out on Doe pronghorn with 5 or 6. I didn't draw my dang ewe hunt either!


Dang, I'm sitting on 4 Doe points. I should have put in for that. I was going to, but my wife was....

"I want elk meat, not crazy about venison". 
*sigh*
Yes deer... I mean.. dear.


----------



## elkunited

Ray said:


> I just need to move to ID


I was gonna do that a few months ago, but the job fell through due to covid and other things. Wish Utah would reopen lifetime licenses again. Another reason to move to Idaho.


----------



## RandomElk16

Ray said:


> I had two as well ang got nothing





Lone_Hunter said:


> Dang, I'm sitting on 4 Doe points. I should have put in for that. I was going to, but my wife was....
> 
> "I want elk meat, not crazy about venison".
> *sigh*
> Yes deer... I mean.. dear.


I did put in for an archery only unit. Based on past years I guessed it to be 3+ for sure and 2 would have some odds.

The unit also added a lot of tags this season so I was feeling decent going into it!

Also - why not have deer and elk meat


----------



## Ray

RandomElk16 said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had two as well ang got nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lone_Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dang, I'm sitting on 4 Doe points. I should have put in for that. I was going to, but my wife was....
> 
> "I want elk meat, not crazy about venison".
> *sigh*
> Yes deer... I mean.. dear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did put in for an archery only unit. Based on past years I guessed it to be 3+ for sure and 2 would have some odds.
> 
> The unit also added a lot of tags this season so I was feeling decent going into it!
> 
> Also - why not have deer and elk meat
Click to expand...

I was looking at that hunt, shoulda put in for it but I thought I had good odds on another.


----------



## Ray

elkunited said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to move to ID
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna do that a few months ago, but the job fell through due to covid and other things. Wish Utah would reopen lifetime licenses again. Another reason to move to Idaho.
Click to expand...

Dang, that's rough! Any chance it'll open back up with everything else?


----------



## Critter

elkunited said:


> I was gonna do that a few months ago, but the job fell through due to covid and other things. Wish Utah would reopen lifetime licenses again. Another reason to move to Idaho.


The Idaho LL is not like the one that was offered in Utah. It is a combination hunting/fishing license but does not include the animal tags which still have to be purchased or drawn. Utah's included a deer tag for the general season but any draws are extra.


----------



## Airborne

Well Ladies, this guy right here is gonna be sitting on 12 antlerless deer points and 4 antlerless elk points after this draw! I laugh every time I see my doe deer points--I'll cash em in one day in a group app with my kids and will have more meat than you can shake a stick at! As for this year--cashed in 5 pts on the antelope doe so look out August 1st--gonna be a hot hunt around fillmore! Just gotta decide on what weapon system to use--trusty 30-06, new muzzleloader, antique lever gun made in 1900, Compound bow, recurve bow, sharp stick, or big rock. Decisions...decisions! :grin:


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Airborne said:


> Well Ladies, this guy right here is gonna be sitting on 12 antlerless deer points and 4 antlerless elk points after this draw! I laugh every time I see my doe deer points--I'll cash em in one day in a group app with my kids and will have more meat than you can shake a stick at! As for this year--cashed in 5 pts on the antelope doe so look out August 1st--gonna be a hot hunt around fillmore! Just gotta decide on what weapon system to use--trusty 30-06, new muzzleloader, antique lever gun made in 1900, Compound bow, recurve bow, sharp stick, or big rock. Decisions...decisions! :grin:


Ah, looks like I needed one more point..


----------



## TPrawitt91

airborne said:


> well ladies, this guy right here is gonna be sitting on 12 antlerless deer points and 4 antlerless elk points after this draw! I laugh every time i see my doe deer points--i'll cash em in one day in a group app with my kids and will have more meat than you can shake a stick at! As for this year--cashed in 5 pts on the antelope doe so look out august 1st--gonna be a hot hunt around fillmore! Just gotta decide on what weapon system to use--trusty 30-06, new muzzleloader, antique lever gun made in 1900, compound bow, recurve bow, sharp stick, or big rock. Decisions...decisions! :grin:


big rock! Big Rock! BIG ROCK!

TOTP!


----------



## elkunited

Ray said:


> elkunited said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to move to ID
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna do that a few months ago, but the job fell through due to covid and other things. Wish Utah would reopen lifetime licenses again. Another reason to move to Idaho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dang, that's rough! Any chance it'll open back up with everything else?
Click to expand...

The company is open again, but they pulled the job. It's an airplane manufacturing company in North idaho. So if they reopen the job, they'll let me know. Fingers crossed.



Critter said:


> elkunited said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was gonna do that a few months ago, but the job fell through due to covid and other things. Wish Utah would reopen lifetime licenses again. Another reason to move to Idaho.
> 
> 
> 
> The Idaho LL is not like the one that was offered in Utah. It is a combination hunting/fishing license but does not include the animal tags which still have to be purchased or drawn. Utah's included a deer tag for the general season but any draws are extra.
Click to expand...

Good point. You can also buy the hunting LL by itself, but you're correct it doesn't include any tags. If you'll be hunting the next 18 years it's worth it. Otherwise I wouldn't buy it.


----------



## DeepTines

Cow elk and antelope for me this year! Took long enough haha.


----------



## KineKilla

Airborne said:


> Well Ladies, this guy right here is gonna be sitting on 12 antlerless deer points and 4 antlerless elk points after this draw! I laugh every time I see my doe deer points--I'll cash em in one day in a group app with my kids and will have more meat than you can shake a stick at! As for this year--cashed in 5 pts on the antelope doe so look out August 1st--gonna be a hot hunt around fillmore! Just gotta decide on what weapon system to use--trusty 30-06, new muzzleloader, antique lever gun made in 1900, Compound bow, recurve bow, sharp stick, or big rock. Decisions...decisions! :grin:


Of all the weapon options I've always been partial to the 2x4 with nails in it.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## rtockstein

I got my emails... Kids each drew an elk tag and I was unsuccessful for elk, pronghorn, and BH ewe. Darn. I had some picks in my anterless elk that I thought I was sure to draw, but they were 3, 4, and 5 on my pick list. Maybe they issued less tags for those this year

How exactly does the 5 choices work for antlerless?


----------



## middlefork

rtockstein said:


> .
> 
> How exactly does the 5 choices work for antlerless?


Choices 2-5 require left over tags in the first round. There is little to no chance tags will go to 2-5 choices if all tags are taken by choice # 1 applicants.


----------



## rtockstein

middlefork said:


> rtockstein said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> How exactly does the 5 choices work for antlerless?
> 
> 
> 
> Choices 2-5 require left over tags in the first round. There is little to no chance tags will go to 2-5 choices if all tags are taken by choice # 1 applicants.
Click to expand...

Ugh!!! I scanned the regs and didn't see that. And I thought it worked differently than that when I signed myself up. I screwed myself on that one!!!! Hopefully there will be a couple decent leftovers when they go on sale in July.


----------



## Critter

Most of the time all the tags that are worth the time usually go in the first round. Then the so so ones will go in the second round. Then most that are left have major access problems 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

rtockstein said:


> Ugh!!! I scanned the regs and didn't see that. And I thought it worked differently than that when I signed myself up. I screwed myself on that one!!!! Hopefully there will be a couple decent leftovers when they go on sale in July.


You need to work on your research and information finding skills. There aren't any leftovers to buy this year after the draw.


----------



## Raptorman

My wife drew a CWMU cow tag, only took 5 points. Should be a fun hunt.


----------



## Critter

Raptorman said:


> My wife drew a CWMU cow tag, only took 5 points. Should be a fun hunt.


What one? I have heard that there are a few out there where the hunts can be harder than a trophy bull unit when they have to wait for the elk to move into the area.

TOP


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> What one? I have heard that there are a few out there where the hunts can be harder than a trophy bull unit when they have to wait for the elk to move into the area.
> 
> TOP


And there are many that have better odds of getting a 330-350" (with excellent chances at bigger) bull on a 5 day hunt than basically any of the non-CWMU LE units.

Just to provide both sides of the picture.


----------



## TPrawitt91

johnnycake said:


> And there are many that have better odds of getting a 330-350" (with excellent chances at bigger) bull on a 5 day hunt than basically any of the non-CWMU LE units.
> 
> Just to provide both sides of the picture.


Haha which ones!?


----------



## johnnycake

TPrawitt91 said:


> Haha which ones!?


Deseret for one


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> Deseret for one


That's my guess for the permit he drew for the cow hunt as well.

The cool thing about Deseret for a cow hunt is you can make it as easy or as much of a DIY "real" hunt as you want these days. Pay for the guided option and there is a real good chance you'll be tagged out before lunch if you can shoot straight. Don't pay for a guide and hike down into Blue Fork and you'll have as much "fun" packing out an elk as you want to have!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I was going to ask you guys about Deseret, looks like in the next two years or so the lady friend will have enough points to draw a antlerless elk tag. I researched it a little bit and it sounds like the guided way is the way to go.


----------



## johnnycake

I figured that was a "safe" one to throw out publicly. But I'll add that for elk (bull or cow) I don't think it is even in the top 5.  

The CWMU program provides so many excellent opportunities for all types of hunters out there. And in some cases, with much better draw odds than the LE unit in which it is located.


----------



## goofy elk

I counted a group of 51 cows and calves on a CWMU this morning.

Its a place an extra large bull could be harvested.
And no, not going to throw the name out on a public forum.......


----------



## Raptorman

Yeah... I would prefer not to say on a public forum. It is one that I drew in 2017 and had a fun hunt on. It was in mid-november so my favorite part of the hunt was seeing the big bucks all over chasing does. It wasn't a "hard" hunt by any means but was perfect for a meat hunt. It will be good to try and get my wife her first tagged animal as well. 

If anyone really wants to know, you can PM me and I will tell you. It wasn't Deseret either. Although, I have hunted that a couple times and have always had a good experiences.


----------



## CPAjeff

Raptorman said:


> Yeah... I would prefer not to say on a public forum. It is one that I drew in 2017 and had a fun hunt on. It was in mid-november so my favorite part of the hunt was seeing the big bucks all over chasing does. It wasn't a "hard" hunt by any means but was perfect for a meat hunt. It will be good to try and get my wife her first tagged animal as well.
> 
> If anyone really wants to know, you can PM me and I will tell you. It wasn't Deseret either. Although, I have hunted that a couple times and have always had a good experiences.


Do y'all have like some lucky hat or something?? Your family and extended family has had quite the luck on drawing tags!

Congrats on the tag for your wife - I'm sure it'll be a wonderful adventure and provide plenty of memories for decades to come!


----------



## Raptorman

CPAjeff said:


> Do y'all have like some lucky hat or something?? Your family and extended family has had quite the luck on drawing tags!
> 
> Congrats on the tag for your wife - I'm sure it'll be a wonderful adventure and provide plenty of memories for decades to come!


Haha, there must be! My deer tag this year was SUPER lucky. My wife's cow tag, we just had to wait our turn. We have a had a good run the past few years on tags though, no denying that.

Oh and... TOTP


----------



## Vanilla

My card is going to get hit tomorrow morning!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

'nilla, any luck so far?


----------



## twall13

My card got hit this morning! 

For a general bull elk tag...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

Last day for the swan, grouse, and crane draw.

When are those hits going to show up? o-||


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> 'nilla, any luck so far?


Haven't had time to stay in the virtual line consistently in my comings and goings today. So....nope.

I'm not worried about it. I'll get my spike tag.


----------



## Catherder

Vanilla said:


> My card is going to get hit tomorrow morning!


I guess not. :sad:

Maybe its that Don Peay thing with the Pauns tag.


----------



## Vanilla

Catherder said:


> I guess not. :sad:
> 
> Maybe its that Don Peay thing with the Pauns tag.


Preach, brother. Preach!

It probably didn't help that I called him a liar to his face either. Oh well, sometimes you just have to say what needs to be said and live with the consequences.


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq said:


> Last day for the swan, grouse, and crane draw.
> 
> When are those hits going to show up? o-||


I've got 4 swan points. I had built up points several years ago anticipating my daughter wanting to hunt and being able to draw 2 as a group. I haven't bought another point in a few years, and she doesn't have much desire to do it. Still trying to decide if I pull the trigger or just wait.


----------



## Vanilla

$50 hit. 

A $50 hit on my credit card

And one for an actual hunting permit! 

Once the craziness of the morning slowed down, I just opened a page on my computer and I went from about #600 to having my tag in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## Clarq

TOTP

Must have been quite a day for Vanilla to leave it for me.


----------



## Critter

He was over posting on the elk license thread...


----------



## Vanilla

Nah, I just didn’t want to do 4 posts in a row.


----------



## Vanilla

Can’t wait to hear which Sportsman tag I draw this year!


----------



## twall13

Here we go again...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Arizona spring draws are coming up here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> Arizona spring draws are coming up here in a couple of weeks.


You putting in for anything?


----------



## Critter

I have in for the HAM javelina hunt. 

This will be the 28 year for it. 

On a sad note a good friend who we met down there when I shot my first javelina way back in 95 passed away a couple of weeks ago. He was a retired Lt. Colonel in the Marines and tough as nails, he had just turned 85 this past August. It is going to be a somber hunt this coming year.


----------



## johnnycake

'Tis the Season! 

Alaska's Draw Supplement came out a few days ago, the UT Sportsman draw is upon us. May the odds be ever in your favor!

*SFTBOTP. Go for it Vanillabean, I know you are still in a fragile place and need this validation.


----------



## Vanilla

You don’t even know how this works! Alaska has made you soft.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

As bad as this years been I need this tag totfp


----------



## Vanilla

I only left it open for almost two weeks!


----------



## Critter

Arizona stiffed me this year for the spring javelina hunt. After 26 years in a row we didn't draw a tag. I going to blame it on Covid. 

I looked at the left over and there were a couple of units that we have hunted before but with the death of our friend down there we decided to can this coming hunt and just start again next year.


----------



## brisket

Sportsman result emails will arrive tomorrow before lunchtime.


----------



## johnnycake

And lest any of you forget the magic of 2012, yesterday was the 8th anniversary of the day the DWR called me to inform me I was on deck for one of the new cow bison tags for the first late December hunt. Miracles do happen, and you too may get blessed by the Tag Fairy outside of the normal High Holidays.


----------



## BigT

brisket said:


> Sportsman result emails will arrive tomorrow before lunchtime.


Oh man, I forgot to apply / donate.. I am sure this year was going to be my year!


----------



## Vanilla

BigT said:


> Oh man, I forgot to apply / donate.. I am sure this year was going to be my year!


It was totally your year. I'm glad I was second in line to you this year!


----------



## twall13

I got my unsuccessful x5 email today, you guys are always spot on with your predictions.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

Well, darn it, I didn't draw any of the sportsmans tags either! I'll say this to the day I die, I'd rather go down swinging that go down looking!

Up next . . . the expo!


----------



## Vanilla

I can’t believe I didn’t draw again. There is definitely a fix in against me. No way I could go 10 years and not draw one! :grin:


----------



## copple2

All "un"successfuls for me...shocker!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyfisher20

I drew..............

This picture of me being unsuccessful








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

I only put in for pronghorn...... and got it!!!

The unsuccessful email, that is


----------



## legacy

I'm, really shocked that I didn't draw...


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Hopefully someone on here draws! 
I was wondering what I would do if I were to have drawn. I would have to recruit an army of helpers. I know some areas but not units like SanJuan or the Henry mountains. Would others hire outfitters if they draw?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I work with the guy who drew the Moose tag last year, and ended up shooting a small bull. He had the great idea to put 5k towards a New Mexico elk tag the same year. 

I'd like to state that I did not agree with his decision, and I let him know that every day.


----------



## Critter

I figure that in a week or more we will start seeing new members with the question of:

"I drew a sportsman's tag for XYZ unit for ABC animal and have no idea of where to go or what to do. Do any of you have any advice? I have never been in the unit before and have no idea what a ABC animal looks like, much less have any idea of how to hunt them."


----------



## MWScott72

Critter - you are quite the savant, and i’m sure you’re right!


----------



## CPAjeff

4x4 Bronco said:


> Would others hire outfitters if they draw?


Personally, I don't think I'd hire an outfitter for any of the Sportsmans tags - it's too rare of an experience to not fully commit and enjoy the entire process.

There is enough information circulating about the top tier units that would give a person a great starting point for their own adventure. But . . . if Mossback called and said they wanted to be a part of it, with the filming rights, and could promise a 400"+ bull or 220"+ buck, I'd probably cave!!


----------



## 2full

Well........I'm new to the forum, and I was unsuccessful for the Sportman deer tag. 
Can someone help me with handling the dissapointment ??
I could really use some help !! :mrgreen:


----------



## CPAjeff

2full said:


> Well........I'm new to the forum, and I was unsuccessful for the Sportman deer tag.
> Can someone help me with handling the dissapointment ??
> I could really use some help !! :mrgreen:


Sure thing - to help you cope, the DWR is allowing you to apply for a bunch of tags at the expo for only $5. Then, there is the regular big game draw, then the antlerless draw. Not to mention the upland draws, swan draw, cougar draw and bear draw sprinkled in throughout the year.

You might be wondering how all these draws will help you handle the disappointment ... it's actually pretty easy. The draws are spread out enough that you don't have too much time to wallow in self pity, as dreams of the possibilities in the next draw keep your spirits up!

You're welcome!!


----------



## middlefork

Oh how I look forward to my yearly donation. Makes me feel all warm inside.


----------



## brisket

CPAjeff said:


> Personally, I don't think I'd hire an outfitter for any of the Sportsmans tags - it's too rare of an experience to not fully commit and enjoy the entire process.


^ This. With a 4 month season, just go for it.


----------



## brisket

Critter said:


> I figure that in a week or more we will start seeing new members with the question of:
> 
> "I drew a sportsman's tag for XYZ unit for ABC animal and have no idea of where to go or what to do. Do any of you have any advice? I have never been in the unit before and have no idea what a ABC animal looks like, much less have any idea of how to hunt them."


That was me and my brother in 2017. We were clueless about desert bighorn, but man was it an epic adventure figuring it out and we're very thankful for several complete strangers for pointing us in the right direction.


----------



## KineKilla

I received $60 worth of Unsuccessfuls. Maybe I'll get lucky in the regular draws? I've got 4 cow elk points that I've been trying to use for years.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

got nuttin  but maybe I'll get to hunt a goat 8)


----------



## twall13

You guys are slacking, my credit card just got hit for a Turkey tag and there was no advanced speculation on this thread about when it would happen.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## twinkielk15

twall13 said:


> You guys are slacking, my credit card just got hit for a Turkey tag and there was no advanced speculation on this thread about when it would happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Maybe we need to start a clone thread in the upland game sub-forum so we can make sure to devote enough time to speculation of all kinds.


----------



## KineKilla

Me and a friend both drew northern turkey tags as well. Hoping to take one with my bow this spring.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

twall13 said:


> You guys are slacking, my credit card just got hit for a Turkey tag and there was no advanced speculation on this thread about when it would happen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


My card got hit a few weeks ago when I bought a point, so I wasn't thinking about it. And Twink, that's a terrible idea!

twall13, may all the goodness of the interwebs shine upon you for getting it going!


----------



## 2full

Nope, I didn't get the turkey tag again this year. 
I even had a couple of points !! Used to be able to get a Southern tag every other year. 

Oh well, the over the counter tag hunt is better weather and more access where I hunt anyway. 8)


----------



## 3arabians

KineKilla said:


> Me and a friend both drew northern turkey tags as well. Hoping to take one with my bow this spring.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Hey!! I got that exact same email! Cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

2full said:


> Nope, I didn't get the turkey tag again this year.
> I even had a couple of points !! Used to be able to get a Southern tag every other year.
> 
> Oh well, the over the counter tag hunt is better weather and more access where I hunt anyway. 8)


We both had 3 to draw the Northern tag.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I had 3 points for the Northern tag and did not draw.


----------



## twinkielk15

No tag for me. This is the first time I've put in for it so I wasn't expecting much. I'll be going OTC for my first ever turkey hunt.


----------



## DevilDog09

5 points and I still can’t draw a turkey tag for the central unit?! I drew my archery elk tag with that many. Good grief.


----------



## Brookie

lets see 35$ for a tag 5 to 6 years to draw at 10$ each application=95$. Crazy that it costs so much to chase them. Turkey meat must be pretty good:smile: DWR Must be bring in quite a bit a money.


----------



## twall13

I had 2 points and drew the Northeastern region. I've only hunted that area during the general season so hopefully I find birds in similar areas and don't run into snowdrifts instead of birds with it being an earlier season. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

I just put in for my Colorado tag, does that count?


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I just put in for my Colorado tag, does that count?


Nope. Well, kind of. I wasn't aware they still allowed hunting in Califorado?


----------



## CPAjeff

No turkey tag for me either - looks like it'll be OTC.

Top of the Page!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Nope. Well, kind of. I wasn't aware they still allowed hunting in Califorado?


By special permit, you also have to have a joint in one hand and a Coor's in the other.


----------



## Isuckathunting

Critter said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Well, kind of. I wasn't aware they still allowed hunting in Califorado?
> 
> 
> 
> By special permit, you also have to have a joint in one hand and a Coor's in the other.
Click to expand...

I heard driving a Subaru, having dreadlocks and hiking in sandals was also necessary.


----------



## Vanilla

Isuckathunting said:


> I heard driving a Subaru, having dreadlocks and hiking in sandals was also necessary.


The bylaws do say a man bun, skinny jeans, and a Patagonia puffy jacket will suffice as well.


----------



## twall13

There are some good threads on this forum, but this one is my favorite. Haha

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cdbright

going to draw the good ones from the expo this year i bet -O,--O,-


----------



## KineKilla

Me too!


Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

twall13 said:


> There are some good threads on this forum, but this one is my favorite. Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Aight, I like you. You can stay.


----------



## twinkielk15

Vanilla said:


> Isuckathunting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I heard driving a Subaru, having dreadlocks and hiking in sandals was also necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> The bylaws do say a man bun, skinny jeans, and a Patagonia puffy jacket will suffice as well.
Click to expand...

Is it permissible to mix and match? Say... a Subaru, skinny jeans, and a fohawk?


----------



## johnnycake

twinkielk15 said:


> Is it permissible to mix and match? Say... a Subaru, skinny jeans, and a fohawk?


Do we really even need to dignify that with a response?


----------



## colorcountrygunner

twinkielk15 said:


> Is it permissible to mix and match? Say... a Subaru, skinny jeans, and a fohawk?


I say "why not?" It is 2021 after all.

Edit: Beat Johnnycake to it again this year AND got a TOTP. I've got a good feeling about this year!


----------



## Vanilla

It was only left open for you someone to take it for 12 hours! Congrats.


----------



## johnnycake

It was intentional. But that still doesn't make you right about twinkie. Now I'm going to have to punish you.


----------



## MWScott72

I meant to apply, then forgot. Maybe I'll try the expo route, but if not, OTC is good enough. When you start adding tag and point fees up, thunder chickens start to get expensive for the priviledge to hunt them a few weeks earlier.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Critter said:


> Vanilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Well, kind of. I wasn't aware they still allowed hunting in Califorado?
> 
> 
> 
> By special permit, you also have to have a joint in one hand and a Coor's in the other.
Click to expand...

coors? Pffft I'd rather drink my own pi$$ or even one of 3 Arabian's PBRs.


----------



## 2full

@


colorcountrygunner said:


> coors? Pffft I'd rather drink my own pi$$ or even one of 3 Arabian's PBRs.


Hey !!

I like Coors, it one of my favorite beers. But it is an old man beer ;-)
I don't mind the PBR either, esp on tap. 
When we were in college you drank Coors, Bud, maybe Hams, or Miller HIgh Life. I can remember when Miller Lite came out, it was the first "light beer".
The uncles would drink Oly, Old Milwakee, and Lucky Lager. Those are the really old man beers. 

How many remember the years of having a "church key" to open a can of beer ?? or even a bottle......before the days of twist off lids.
We always had one hanging on the turn signal of our trucks. It was standard equipment.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> Hey !!
> 
> I like Coors, it one of my favorite beers. But it is an old man beer ;-)
> I don't mind the PBR either, esp on tap.
> When we were in college you drank Coors, Bud, maybe Hams, or Miller HIgh Life. I can remember when Miller Lite came out, it was the first "light beer".
> The uncles would drink Oly, Old Milwakee, and Lucky Lager. Those are the really old man beers.
> 
> How many remember the doors of having a "church key" to open a can of beer ?? or even a bottle......before the days of twist off lids.
> We always had one hanging on the turn signal of our trucks. It was standard equipment.


On behalf of smartass millennials everywhere, I declare that from now on we refer to the aforementioned beers as "boomer beers".


----------



## Critter

colorcountrygunner said:


> On behalf of smartass millennials everywhere, I declare that from now on we refer to the aforementioned beers as "boomer beers".


Then you have all the craft beers. Just as soon as you get used to one they change the taste of it...

Some are great brews while others are not fit to feed to the pigs.

And not back to the draws.


----------



## middlefork

A church key and a P38 can opener were standard survival tools back in the day. The wife was recently looking for our last remaining church key the other day to no avail.

Anybody know if they are still available?


----------



## Critter

I actually have quite a few of the old church keys and other bottle openers.

My mom worked at a bar back in the 40's and 50's and she liked to collect them.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...570.l1313&_nkw=church+key+can+opener&_sacat=0


----------



## Vanilla

All you old drunks!


----------



## Catherder

So, for cultural edification, what brands do the flat brimmed hat crowd imbibe? 


Back on topic, especially since I'm too lazy to look, when does the Big Game application period begin?


----------



## 2full

Flat brims drink IPA beers. And they are nasty......:shock:

As for the draw, I think I read the other day it starts Jan 29th. 
But, I'm too lazy to go double check it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter

Catherder said:


> So, for cultural edification, what brands do the flat brimmed hat crowd imbibe?
> 
> Back on topic, especially since I'm too lazy to look, when does the Big Game application period begin?


The end of the month


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> Flat brims drink IPA beers. And they are nasty......:shock:
> 
> As for the draw, I think I read the other day it starts Jan 29th.
> But, I'm too lazy to go double check it. :mrgreen:


You ain't kidding about IPA beers being nasty. I used one on a roasted deer shoulder recipe I did several months back and I felt like it ruined the recipe. It was bad enough to cook with. I can't imagine actually drinking one.


----------



## 3arabians

IPAs are pretty good at the Vegas nascar race after 10 16 oz coors lights get boring. Just saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

3arabians said:


> IPAs are pretty good at the Vegas nascar race after 10 16 oz coors lights get boring. Just saying.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I drank anywhere near 10 16oz. beers I would be laying on the ground...&#8230;Looking up at the sky. 

I can't drink Coors light anyway, in fact I don't do light beer. I'm to the age that I have more than a couple of beers (preferably Amber Ale) and Im asleep. :O--O:


----------



## Critter

2full said:


> I'm to the age that I have more than a couple of beers (preferably Amber Ale) and Im asleep. :O--O:


You have the right user name then. "2full"

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

Catherder said:


> So, for cultural edification, what brands do the flat brimmed hat crowd imbibe?


Kool-Aid Jammers are where it's at.


----------



## johnnycake

Phew! Made the first of my two annual donations to UDWR. I can feel it, 2021 is my year. I'm gonna pull that desert sheep tag for sure!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

when do we hear about expo tag donation results ? totp


----------



## Vanilla

7MM RELOADED said:


> when do we hear about expo tag donation results ? totp


Feb 19th, but my name is not in that pot this year.


----------



## Ray

I think it’s the 19th


----------



## MadHunter

7MM RELOADED said:


> when do we hear about virtual expo tag donation results ? totp


Fixed it for you

This year's virtual expo doesn't require in person validation so anyone anywhere can apply. I bet you all the odds of drawing a tag dropped 100 fold.


----------



## twall13

MadHunter said:


> Fixed it for you
> 
> This year's virtual expo doesn't require in person validation so anyone anywhere can apply. I bet you all the odds of drawing a tag dropped 100 fold.


I had that exact same thought... With who's running the drawing I'm not totally convinced the odds are really evenly split between applicants on a normal year, let alone this year. I still gave my annual donation anyway.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

MadHunter said:


> Fixed it for you
> 
> This year's virtual expo doesn't require in person validation so anyone anywhere can apply. I bet you all the odds of drawing a tag dropped 100 fold.


Yeah, odds are going out the window and when they see the amount of money they made this year, it'll NEVER go back to in person validation ever again..


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Yeah, odds are going out the window and when they see the amount of money they made this year, it'll NEVER go back to in person validation ever again..


I know this is a big worry, and it's a valid concern, but you have to keep in mind that the state is not the one that is going to see the huge influx of money due to increased applications. They will see a minimal cut of that. It is the organization that is going to be (what I consider unjustly) enriched by the no in-person validation.

Good thing the state is the one that decides if the in-person requirement continues or not, and not SFW. I believe the state will want the business that requiring in-person validation creates. If they go the other way and remove that requirement going forward then we officially know once and for all that nobody cares about anything but filling SFW pockets with lots of money. I'm holding out hope that there is someone involved that wants what is best for the public left out there. Maybe I'm just setting myself up for disappointment.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> If they go the other way and remove that requirement going forward then we officially know once and for all that nobody cares about anything but filling SFW pockets with lots of money. I'm holding out hope that there is someone involved that wants what is best for the public left out there. Maybe I'm just setting myself up for disappointment.


I think this will be the 4th or 5th once and for all confirmation that SFW's bottom line runs the show


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> I think this will be the 4th or 5th once and for all confirmation that SFW's bottom line runs the show


Probably true, but I'm trying to remain optimistic.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

I only donated $5.00 I figure if I'm going to get lucky this year its going to be on that 5.00 bucks


----------



## Vanilla

What time on Friday are you all expecting to find out which repeater gets his/her name called?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> What time on Friday are you all expecting to find out which repeater gets his/her name called?


Hmm... Think Farrar's can sneak another tag?


----------



## Vanilla

Less than 14 hours folks. It will be before 1300 hours tomorrow that the big winners are announced. 

As mocking jay always says, may the odds ever be in your favor.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Results just posted ! and nothing for me. I've never seen so many non residents. They must be hard up for cash this year.


----------



## MadHunter

same old - same old


----------



## KineKilla

Got one last year but nothing this year. Can we get on to the regular UT draws now?


----------



## KineKilla

7MM RELOADED said:


> Results just posted ! and nothing for me. I've never seen so many non residents. They must be hard up for cash this year.


Not having to validate in person may have had some impact on the amount of NR's willing to put in for hunts.


----------



## brisket

Results are out:

https://huntexpo.com/2021-expo-draw-permit-successful-applicants/


----------



## twall13

I'm absolutely shocked I didn't draw! That must mean I'm guaranteed my OIL Bull Moose tag this year with 13 points in the regular draw.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Looks like another hunting celebrity was successful. 🧐


----------



## MadHunter

4x4 Bronco said:


> Looks like another hunting celebrity was successful. &#129488;


Who? You have to out them. ;-)

How about that.... TOTP!


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

MadHunter said:


> 4x4 Bronco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like another hunting celebrity was successful. &#129488;
> 
> 
> 
> Who? You have to out them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about that.... TOTP!
Click to expand...

Kristy Titus unless someone else from Oregon has the same name &#128540;


----------



## Vanilla

I only recognized one name on the results, but it is someone I’ve met, not a celebrity. 

It was so nice waking up today knowing I didn’t draw, but also knowing I didn’t contribute money to their already overstuffed coffers.


----------



## johnnycake

4x4 Bronco said:


> Kristy Titus unless someone else from Oregon has the same name &#128540;


Was it an expo tag or a governor's tag (elk) that Kristy had several years ago? She took a massive typical bull

But the Alaska draw chose not to give up its treasures to the Cake household this year. I'll have to console myself by printing off my stack of tags and buying some new toys for Cold Bay brown bears this fall.


----------



## Ray

How many days until the actual draw, 80?


----------



## Catherder

So, for those of us that aren't the cool kids, who is Kristy Titus?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Catherder said:


> So, for those of us that aren't the cool kids, who is Kristy Titus?


https://pursuethewild.com/


----------



## Ray

Catherder said:


> So, for those of us that aren't the cool kids, who is Kristy Titus?


I also had to google it


----------



## Wayno945

Apparently John Stallone is a hunting "celebrity" as well. Right next to Kristy in the list.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco

Catherder said:


> So, for those of us that aren't the cool kids, who is Kristy Titus?


You aren't uncool for not knowing who she is. Likely it's the opposite. It just shows that I spend way too much time watching hunting videos on you tube&#128513;. She does have a line at cabelas, her own hunting calls, apparel,etc.


----------



## MrShane

If everyone boycotted these shenanigans and didn’t participate, it would dry up and the tags would return to their rightful owners.
An activity without funding will cease to exist.


----------



## Vanilla

They really put you in between a rock and a hard place. As a Utah resident, the expo is my only chance to apply for a LE deer/pronghorn, or goat/sheep/moose tag. I’m in the elk and bison pools otherwise. 

I don’t blame people for utilizing every chance to try and hunt. I took the year off this year, but I usually play a small amount each year. I’m just not lucky enough to be a repeat winner.


----------



## CPAjeff

Swing and a miss for me at the expo this year. Congrats to those that drew!


----------



## 2full

I spaced it out and didn't even get put in for the expo tags. 
All the years that I would have had to go up to finish the process so I never put in before, and the year that I didn't have to go up I blow it. 
Pretty much sums up how I roll lately. :sad:


----------



## Ray

Think they’ll start hitting cards on Monday for bear tags?


----------



## Vanilla

Ray said:


> Think they'll start hitting cards on Monday for bear tags?


My card was already hit for the bear point I purchased.


----------



## Critter

I got hit last week for a Colorado turkey tag. 

It took me a while to figure it out when I got a text message from my CC company saying that there was a charge with the card not being present.


----------



## Fowlmouth

It's going to be a fun year I believe. I got my general season turkey permit, I have a decent chance at drawing general season muzzleloader deer and I should draw my antlerless deer area this year. I'm also in for LE elk, so there's always the slight chance for that too.


----------



## KineKilla

I hear that Arizona will start hitting cards fairly soon. So for some that might be exciting 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Where are the bear hits? I guess tomorrow they start. My 4 points still have a chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff

3arabians said:


> Where are the bear hits? I guess tomorrow they start. My 4 points still have a chance
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bet is tomorrow morning the hits start - at least, I'm hoping to see a charge show up tomorrow for mine! 

Edit: TOTP, this hasn't happened for a while for me! Maybe this is a sign of good draw results to come!


----------



## Vanilla

Top of page 420. 

You’re either getting a credit card hit or a bong hit. Either way...


----------



## 2full

Wow !!!
I haven't had a bong hit in many, many, many years. 
Kind of got my interest.


----------



## super chicken

My credit card got hit last year.... bummer now I have to wait 3 years


----------



## BigT

I should be getting a card hit this year again! Can't wait!


----------



## Ray

BigT said:


> I should be getting a card hit this year again! Can't wait!


How many points do you have?


----------



## BigT

Ray said:


> How many points do you have?


I only have 3. But I am in on a spot and stalk hunt. 3 has been the magic number in years past so it'll probably be 4 this year!


----------



## Truelife

I've got 15 points and I don't think I'll get a CC hit. Not quite time yet so I'm in for a multi season tag that everybody else with 15+ points is in for.


----------



## Ray

BigT said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> How many points do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> I only have 3. But I am in on a spot and stalk hunt. 3 has been the magic number in years past so it'll probably be 4 this year!
Click to expand...

&#128514; that's about how it goes!

Now, if I buy a harvest objective tag, will I forfeit my points?


----------



## copple2

Truelife said:


> I've got 15 points and I don't think I'll get a CC hit. Not quite time yet so I'm in for a multi season tag that everybody else with 15+ points is in for.


Not 15, but I'm all in with 14. I should draw spring lasal.


----------



## BigT

Ray said:


> &#128514; that's about how it goes!
> 
> Now, if I buy a harvest objective tag, will I forfeit my points?


Thats a great question. I know they put that rule in on remaining deer tags, but I would be surprised if that were the case on the harvest objective bear.

For me the spot and stalk works perfect. I see bear every time I go black powder hunting with my boys. Last time I had this tag, I harvested a really pretty black bear. Was a cool experience, and I am out of mild Italian sausage!


----------



## BigT

copple2 said:


> Not 15, but I'm all in with 14. I should draw spring lasal.


This is a hounds hunt isn't it? I believe it was a fairly light snow year down there. Hopefully that'll translate into earlier hunting and opportunities.. Course I don't know what this latest storm from did to the area on the LaSals.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Just got hit with a $83.00 charge from UTAH BEAR PERMIT!


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


> Just got hit with a $83.00 charge from UTAH BEAR PERMIT!


You lucky a$$hole &#128514;


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Ray said:


> You lucky a$$hole &#128514;


Don't worry, spot and stalk tag. Two members of our "hunting group" has had the tag already with no luck so far. Figured we'll go on a three year cycle between a few of us and one of us will have to get lucky enough to fill a tag!


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


> Ray said:
> 
> 
> 
> You lucky a$$hole &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, spot and stalk tag. Two members of our "hunting group" has had the tag already with no luck so far. Figured we'll go on a three year cycle between a few of us and one of us will have to get lucky enough to fill a tag!
Click to expand...

It'll be you, good sir. Keep us posted on how it tastes!


----------



## copple2

Boom! $83 hit. Lasals here I come!


----------



## copple2

BigT said:


> This is a hounds hunt isn't it? I believe it was a fairly light snow year down there. Hopefully that'll translate into earlier hunting and opportunities.. Course I don't know what this latest storm from did to the area on the LaSals.


Most guys use hounds (which I will be as well), but some guys do bait or spot & stalk as well.


----------



## Vanilla

It warms my heart to see these hits for tags. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ray

For those that didn’t draw, there will be 19 remaining spot and stalk tags


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I could have shot a gorgeous bear on the LaSals during the Elk hunt last year! Not my area for Bear though. Big boy in a deep canyon! I am still a few years out for the area I hunt. Extremely jealous of those drawing tags!


----------



## Truelife

copple2 said:


> Not 15, but I'm all in with 14. I should draw spring lasal.


Good luck, I know of a couple of whoppers that have been taken on that hunt.


----------



## Ray

muleydeermaniac said:


> I could have shot a gorgeous bear on the LaSals during the Elk hunt last year! Not my area for Bear though. Big boy in a deep canyon! I am still a few years out for the area I hunt. Extremely jealous of those drawing tags!


Two of my friends could have arrowed one during the archery elk hunt last year. One on the Manti unit and the other on Fishlake


----------



## Ray

Just got the unsuccessful email


----------



## BigT

Guess 3-points was the ticket this year! Again it's just the spot and stalk, and the success rate is beyond low... But I am 1 for 1 on the spot and stalk LaSal hunt! 

This ends 4-straight years of the U-Succ emails!


----------



## Ray

BigT said:


> Guess 3-points was the ticket this year! Again it's just the spot and stalk, and the success rate is beyond low... But I am 1 for 1 on the spot and stalk LaSal hunt!
> 
> This ends 4-straight years of the U-Succ emails!


Congratulations! I'm trying to figure out if I want to burn 4 points on a leftover spot and stalk tag &#129300;


----------



## KineKilla

Got my Bear point. I like buying points only. Makes me feel like a winner.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## twall13

KineKilla said:


> Got my Bear point. I like buying points only. Makes me feel like a winner.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


This is my strategy as well, I've been 100% successful at it so far.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

BigT said:


> Guess 3-points was the ticket this year! Again it's just the spot and stalk, and the success rate is beyond low... But I am 1 for 1 on the spot and stalk LaSal hunt!
> 
> This ends 4-straight years of the U-Succ emails!


Nice! That is the only unit in Utah that I would consider doing a spot and stalk bear hunt.


----------



## Airborne

14 points for bear and didn’t draw. Was shooting for La Sal multi season, oh well, maybe next year.


----------



## lucky duck

Airborne said:


> 14 points for bear and didn't draw. Was shooting for La Sal multi season, oh well, maybe next year.


You and I both, looks like we'll have 15 points for next year........

And I know I'm not part of the cool crowd but......Top of the page


----------



## Vanilla

lucky duck said:


> And I know I'm not part of the cool crowd but......Top of the page


This makes you the coolest of the cool. Cool as the other side of the pillow, you lucky duck!


----------



## highcountryfever

I've been gone for awhile. Nice to see this thread lives on.


----------



## CPAjeff

highcountryfever said:


> I've been gone for awhile. Nice to see this thread lives on.


Welcome back!

A couple times a year, some lost soul(s) attempt to bring disgrace to the UWN by badmouthing this thread ... sheer blasphemy. This thread will live on forever!


----------



## super chicken

Friend of mine drew San Juan fall with 0 points


----------



## Rmanwill

Just point here this year - 16 total🙂


----------



## Vanilla

Man, if anyone ever went to the beginning of this thread and read it all the way through without knowing the background, it sure wouldn't make any sense anymore! But, in light of the new format, I feel it appropriate to re-establish greatness. So...when are credit card hits going to happen in 2021?


----------



## johnnycake

with 20 comments per page now somebody might need to review and determine who is the TOPT Toppest


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Man, if anyone ever went to the beginning of this thread and read it all the way through without knowing the background, it sure wouldn't make any sense anymore! But, in light of the new format, I feel it appropriate to re-establish greatness. So...when are credit card hits going to happen in 2021?


Mine is going to get hit this coming Tuesdays when I pick up my 2019 muzzy deer mount. With the tannery that my taxidermist uses being shut down for a number of months it put them about 10 months behind on getting the mounts out.

I'll post the story next week

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> with 20 comments per page now somebody might need to review and determine who is the TOPT Toppest


If I can find what I came up with last year I'll see if anyone unseated you.


----------



## Critter

And with that did I get a TOP?????????????

Nope


----------



## Vanilla

johnnycake said:


> with 20 comments per page now somebody might need to review and determine who is the TOPT Toppest


Since you are second place, I nominate you. Only half the "TOTP" posts are going to be accurate now!


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> And with that did I get a TOP?????????????


Nope!


----------



## bowgy

It's going to be harder for an angel to get his wings


----------



## Ray

Only 7-8 more weeks, gents


----------



## BigT

Ray said:


> Only 7-8 more weeks, gents


Why wait 7-8 weeks since all the tag numbers are in!? They should have results by next week! At least in my opinion...


----------



## Vanilla

BigT said:


> Why wait 7-8 weeks since all the tag numbers are in!? They should have results by next week! At least in my opinion...


This is the single thing I’d change first if I was king of the world. Applications would not be due until after tag numbers published (not just the RAC packets, but approved by Wildlife Board). And the draw would be done very soon after.

I’ve mapped out this plan with proposed dates before on here. It’s doable with very little change to the current system. It would be so easy!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> This is the single thing I’d change first if I was king of the world. Applications would not be due until after tag numbers published (not just the RAC packets, but approved by Wildlife Board). And the draw would be done very soon after.
> 
> I’ve mapped out this plan with proposed dates before on here. It’s doable with very little change to the current system. It would be so easy!


Didn't some guy on the board say something a few years ago along the terms of "We can make the draw process closer to the application date, but... they wouldn't want that".


----------



## 2full

If they put the application and drawing results closer together this thread would dry up and die. 
And we can't have that......lol !


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Didn't some guy on the board say something a few years ago along the terms of "We can make the draw process closer to the application date, but... they wouldn't want that".


Covey Jones made a comment like that. Not sure exactly what his quote was, but it was yes, we can do that, but it will have consequences.

I don’t buy it. This would be so easy. And you’re not losing applications.


----------



## johnnycake

Let's do it then!

Oops, I did it again.


----------



## KineKilla

"The waiting is the hardest part....."
~ Tom Petty


----------



## Vanilla

A lot less cards are going to get hit on May 14th based upon what I listened to in the Mule Deer Working Group today.


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> A lot less cards are going to get hit on May 14th based upon what I listened to in the Mule Deer Working Group today.


****. I meant to listen in but got busy. Can you fill us in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I was really off and on throughout the morning as I was working on some projects. But there seems to be a lot of areas hurting and a call for a lot less tags in some places.


----------



## Ray

Vanilla said:


> I was really off and on throughout the morning as I was working on some projects. But there seems to be a lot of areas hurting and a call for a lot less tags in some places.


many ideas on what places?


----------



## MooseMeat

Ray said:


> many ideas on what places?


If you look at the proposed general deer tags this year, that’ll probably be what’s approved. There might be a few tweaks here and there, but for the most part I think the tag numbers for now will stay the same they way they are. They broke down each unit and discussed what’s going on with them. You could tell by the length of the discussion per unit, on which ones were really having issues and which ones were about par for the course. The breezed over a few, went into detail on others. The ones discussed that I frequent seemed to match with what I have been seeing. Although I still can’t figure out where all those deer on the Nebo are hiding that they claim exist, the buck to doe ratios are about what they are claiming.


----------



## Slayer

Well...what do you guys say??? 4 weeks from today maybe??


----------



## CPAjeff

Yep - only fourish weeks left!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

May 13th I should have a pending 413.00 🐐  🤞


----------



## KineKilla

The 13th feels a little optimistic. I'd expect to see things starting to happen the week of the 17th, maybe closer to the 24th even.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

KineKilla said:


> The 13th feels a little optimistic. I'd expect to see things starting to happen the week of the 17th, maybe closer to the 24th even.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


They started hitting cards Tuesday afternoon on the 12th last year, mine got hit early on the 13th. Very possible anytime after the WB board meeting and permit numbers have been finalized.


----------



## MooseMeat

7MM RELOADED said:


> May 13th I should have a pending 413.00 🐐  🤞


And this is year how many that you’ve been saying you were gonna draw? 🤔


----------



## Vanilla

Is this the year? Is THIS finally going to be the year?!?!?

Ahhhh, don’t hold your breath.


----------



## 300 Wby

So your saying there is a chance...............................


----------



## Vanilla

Card hits no later than May 14th. Could be as early as the 12th.

Of course, it could also be the 11th or the 15th too.


----------



## DallanC

I'm an idiot and accidently unchecked the email box on my app... /sigh. So I'll have to wait for the points to get updated to really know what I drew. 

/shakesfist

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

Imma be imma be imma imma imma be


Imma be rocking like this!


----------



## Vanilla

It won't be long before the "weeks" until card hits become "days" until card hits...

Yes, I know that technically there are always "days" to go. Shut up johnnycake!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

16 days left in my count!


----------



## tander123

I just realized that the card I used on my application was lost and I had to change it. How do I update my credit card info?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

Go in and update it


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> It won't be long before the "weeks" until card hits become "days" until card hits...
> 
> Yes, I know that technically there are always "days" to go. Shut up johnnycake!


I'll shut up when you stop saying stupid stuff!

Dagnabit


----------



## Ray

2 more weeks gents!


----------



## Ray

I’m thinking we might start seeing cards getting hit on the 7th


----------



## MooseMeat

May 12-14.


----------



## Clarq

Just got an email from Wyoming saying that the moose, sheep, goat, and bison draw results are available.

Can't get into the portal... 

Good luck everyone. I applied for a mountain goat tag and am hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Clarq

Finally got in on mobile. Still can't get in on desktop.

No luck, but I'd rather have no luck in the random draw than have no luck because I'm 20 years behind in the point game. Good deal. Hoping to hear some good news from someone on here.


----------



## johnnycake

[Full random draw]


----------



## MooseMeat

johnnycake said:


> [Full random draw]


Great news! With you being a NR, it basically is a full random draw! How lucky! You get what you wanted! Let us know how you do in the draw this year.


----------



## hazmat

May 13th and 14th it will begin


----------



## Ray

Everyone should start calling Sci-Nevada and harass them into doing it sooner


----------



## 3arabians

Next week is going to be full of anticipation, excitement, heartbreak, and meh, so be it. I love this time of year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

The heartbreak doesn't come until the end of the month when you get that official you didn't draw again email 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad

MooseMeat said:


> Go in and update it


I'd forgotten to update mine after someone hacked my CC. It was easy to update. Thanks


----------



## Vanilla

I'm already nervous! 

I just checked my card...no hits yet.


----------



## Ray

I think we’ll see them hit on the 12th


----------



## BGD

I tried to update my credit card info tonight (had to get a new one due to some fraudulent charges on the last one). When I put my info in at the dwr link to update it said they could not process credit card changes, try back in 48-72 hours. Maybe they are using all the computer power available in that little basement in Nevada to churn out draw results. Anyone else having issues updating cc info?


----------



## MooseMeat

BGD said:


> I tried to update my credit card info tonight (had to get a new one due to some fraudulent charges on the last one). When I put my info in at the dwr link to update it said they could not process credit card changes, try back in 48-72 hours. Maybe they are using all the computer power available in that little basement in Nevada to churn out draw results. Anyone else having issues updating cc info?


Sounds like they are processing applications. Usually in the past when this happened, they were hours away from hitting the charge button.


----------



## Ray

MooseMeat said:


> Sounds like they are processing applications. Usually in the past when this happened, they were hours away from hitting the charge button.


God, I hope so.. Applying in January and getting results in May is ridiculous. Stop making us wait a-holes!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

TOTP I just hope I'm lucky next week with at least a deer tag


----------



## Ray

Alright gents, I went on to see what would happen when I tried to update my card information and this is the alert I got. What does it mean?

A point of interest, I used my AMEX when I applied, which immediately sends me notifications when a purchase is made and I haven’t seen one yet.


----------



## Critter

That you were charged the application fee??????

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Critter said:


> That you were charged the application fee??????
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


you might be right but it’s when you go in to update your card information... so that kinda throws me off


----------



## Ray

Kay, so I just called the DWR, the lady I spoke with said that we can’t make any adjustments right now because they kicked them out of the system this morning and that cards will start getting hit soon.

She wouldn’t specify when, just that they’ll hit in the next couple weeks.


----------



## prumpf

Some wise words


----------



## Ray

prumpf said:


> Some wise words


I have an obsessive personality which doesn’t allow me to have patience with certain things, unfortunately 😂


----------



## Critter

I have the CC notification with my CC company. I'll get a text and a email even before whoever's running the card will know that the charge went through. 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I got an unsuccessful email already.

But it was for my application for the board, not the draw. I suspect the draw results will be consistent.


----------



## Vanilla

Ray said:


> Kay, so I just called the DWR, the lady I spoke with said that we can’t make any adjustments right now because they kicked them out of the system this morning and that cards will start getting hit soon.
> 
> She wouldn’t specify when, just that they’ll hit in the next couple weeks.


Ha! Sometime in the next couple weeks. Yep, she was right!

I’m guessing by Monday.


----------



## Ray

I’m saying Wednesday


----------



## bowdude

Y'all must have pretty boring lives if all you haver to do is watch the web for credit card hits. Kind of like watching water boil.


----------



## CPAjeff

Vanilla said:


> I got an unsuccessful email already.
> 
> But it was for my application for the board, not the draw. I suspect the draw results will be consistent.


Sheer blasphemy - you had my vote!


----------



## BGD

CPAjeff said:


> Sheer blasphemy - you had my vote!


I completely agree!


----------



## Vanilla

Good news. My application will stay on file and be “considered” again for future openings! 🙄

I knew it was more than a long shot, and to be frank, I get why I’d be a very long shot. It’s understandable. I will try for a RAC slot too, even though I don’t have an org to recommend me. We’ll work on that. My region had an opening for the non-consumptive member, so I have some time.


----------



## Ray

bowdude said:


> Y'all must have pretty boring lives if all you haver to do is watch the web for credit card hits. Kind of like watching water boil.


Or, we’re simply excited and are very passionate about what we do. Just because you don’t share the same enthusiasm as some of us doesn’t mean our lives are lacking in some way. People are different and get excited about different things, I for one get almost as excited about my card being hit as I do opening day, because I know what I’ll be chasing that year and get to start planning.

Literally, the day after my hunt is over I’m already planning next years application strategy, so that’s about 7 months of thinking about what I’m going to draw before I actually know, so there’s a ton of anticipation


----------



## Vanilla

bowdude said:


> Y'all must have pretty boring lives if all you haver to do is watch the web for credit card hits. Kind of like watching water boil.


Almost as boring as watching people on the internet watch for credit card hits!


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Almost as boring as watching people on the internet watch for credit card hits!


Or replying to post about people watching on the internet for credit card hits


----------



## MrShane

Vanilla,
Please don’t give up.


----------



## Ray

Alright, any minute now...


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Couldnt help myself TOTP .I still say Wednesday


----------



## MooseMeat

Earliest it would be is tomorrow after noon... i think.

it’s hard to be very accurate. They don’t really have a predictable pattern. Some years they start on a Tuesday afternoon. Others, it’s Friday at 5. And some years it’s anywhere inbetween.


----------



## BigT

I'm just glad I can keep checking here without having to check my CC account. Much easier to log into this site. At least then I'll know cards are getting hit.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I’M HIT!!!


----------



## tander123

RemingtonCountry said:


> I’M HIT!!!


Medic!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


> I’M HIT!!!


Prove it!!!!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Ray said:


> Prove it!!!!


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


>



Nice! What unit did you put in for?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

It’s either the old man’s muzzy deer or sisters rifle deer, both on the Manti!


----------



## Ray

A guy on MM said he just got hit


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Ray said:


> A guy on MM said he just got hit


Facebook groups are lighting up as well.


----------



## RandomElk16

Seeing the Instagram stories flow through with screenshots.


----------



## CPAjeff

I'm hit too!!!!!!!!!!!

Buck antelope muzzleloader tag!!!!!!


----------



## MooseMeat

Jk hahaha

wife got hit for LE late rifle elk

I got hit for LE muzzy pronghorn


----------



## Ray

I just got hit for DD and the wife just got her GS deer







Just got hit for a dedicated tag!


----------



## JuddCT

I love and hate this time of year. No charges yet. The suspense kills me (especially when I see another AMEX user has their hit already ). 

C’mon no whammies!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

And here I am, don't expect anything but it would be nice


----------



## ccpay

My credit card just got hit for 120 bucks


----------



## hazmat

My card just got hit


----------



## callofthewild2

well I had to re-join the forum. but after 21 years I have a charge on the card for 413.00 and one for 55.00. guess I may be out of the bison pool.


----------



## JuddCT

JuddCT said:


> I love and hate this time of year. No charges yet. The suspense kills me (especially when I see another AMEX user has their hit already ).
> 
> C’mon no whammies!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No whammies!

Wife and I drew dedicated again and I think the $50 is for my daughters youth anybull tag! Sweet!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

2 40s over here so far.









Edit: just received my $195 for dedicated deer. 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing yet for me, but I guess it’s a good time to quote this post I made last week.




Vanilla said:


> Ha! Sometime in the next couple weeks. Yep, she was right!
> 
> I’m guessing by Monday.



Congrats to all those who are spending money on a great cause right now!


----------



## Slayer

Gotta be more hits coming tonight and tomorrow! We got hit for antelope and 1 deer tag so far.


----------



## BGD

Sure wish some fraudster hadn’t used my credit card number right before the draw. All I can do is wait on pins and needles for an email.


----------



## BigT

Had one $285 charge for a LE rifle elk late season, and five $40 charges for me and four of my son's general season deer tags... 

Sweetness! Though I think I'll surrender my spot and stalk bear permit and focus on the other hunts.


----------



## KineKilla

Our group drew a LE Pronghorn and 1 GS Deer permit so far.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monster_Muley

Pending charge for 285.00 and 40.00. Looks like I’m chasing trophy bulls and deer this fall!!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Hit for 40.


----------



## johnnycake

Me waiting on my hit for Desert sheep


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Me waiting on my hit for Desert sheep
> View attachment 148197


Refer to post 4317

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldonp13

Problem with putting my dads application on my credit card is i dont know who drew limited entry bull elk and the deer tag that hit my card


----------



## johnnycake

Aldonp13 said:


> Problem with putting my dads application on my credit card is i dont know who drew limited entry bull elk and the deer tag that hit my card


Either way that sounds like a great time!


----------



## tander123

Could it be? $285 charge. I have 18 LE elk points, son with about 8, daughter with 0. Happy one of us will be going on our first LE elk hunt


----------



## LanceS4803

muleydeermaniac said:


> Well, here comes three more points to add to my collection!


And my hefty annual donation to DWR.


----------



## cedar

Nothing for me yet. maybe tomorrow


----------



## johnnycake

tander123 said:


> Could it be? $285 charge. I have 18 LE elk points, son with about 8, daughter with 0. Happy one of us will be going on our first LE elk hunt


5 cred points says it's your daughter's tag! 

Congrats!


----------



## tander123

johnnycake said:


> 5 cred points says it's your daughter's tag!
> 
> Congrats!


Wouldn’t surprise me. My son in laws brother drew Wasatch archery this year with zero points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

I drew a dedicated hunter deer tag.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

DD and Buck Antelope!! Finally! It's a good day!


----------



## hunting777

Two deer for kids and Dedicated hunter for me!


----------



## Ray

Aldonp13 said:


> Problem with putting my dads application on my credit card is i dont know who drew limited entry bull elk and the deer tag that hit my card


That’s why I use different cards for each person. I put mine on Amex, wife on discover and son on Cap-one venture, that way, there’s no question.

it’s a little more work but I at least know right away.


----------



## PBH

$40 pending on my card -- hopefully that means my daughter will get to chase a deer.

_UPDATE_ 
I received the notification email stating that my daughter was successful for her early Zion ALW hunt. Wahoo!


----------



## Chebato1950

pulled a hams hunt for the oquirh/stansbury unit cant wait to see if some of the bulls i was watching last winter show up again if they do look out the muzzy s gonna bark


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

LE Late Muzzy buck for me and general buck for my oldest first year hunting! Should be a blast!


----------



## SMuschamp

GS archery deer again for me. 🤠


----------



## Catherder

Nada here, but my hunting buddy finally drew his moose tag. 
Should be fun helping him fill that.


----------



## cedar

I received an email: LE bull elk late season here.


----------



## Ray

You got an actual email?! I didn’t think those would start coming out for a few days


----------



## 3arabians

I got an email with my daughters results already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Well shkit! Just got my email from the dwr informing me I didn't draw anything. I only expected to draw my general season archery deer tag which I draw every year, but I got a big fat unsucc this year! Oh well! Still got otc archery elk and a currently running Idaho bear tag that will allow me to do the fall hunt if I'm unsuccessful this spring.


----------



## MooseMeat

I’m starting to see emails for my family


----------



## weaversamuel76

**** big fat zero for the whole **** family. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

Just got my flea mail, one successful, and a bunch of unsuccessful. 

The thanks to my LL I'll be hunting deer on the Manti with my smoke pole.


----------



## middlefork

Unsuccessful! Darn I thought I was a lock for the Paunsagaunt multi season tag with 7 points LOL. Guess I'll settle for my 2nd year of DH.


----------



## Bax*

Just got my email. Unsuccessful in everything.

Im actually pretty surprised that I was unsuccessful in my deer tag as one of my alternates is an area that is pretty easy to draw (cuz nobody wants to hunt it). But thats ok. OTC here we go!


----------



## Vanilla

They got emails out quick this year!
24 elk points, here I come.


----------



## BGD

Son got a deer tag. I was blanked on general deer (odds should’ve been in my favor) and LE Elk. Glad the emails came quick since I couldn’t check for CC hits. Just wish I had more luck.


----------



## bowgy

Well that sucks, I finally got to put in after my waiting period and didn't draw my LE elk tag with zero points. This really makes me mad. (sarcasm)


----------



## oUTsiderRx4

So what does everyone think? Is it over? Still no charge or email, and I draw this tag every year.


----------



## johnnycake

This is an outrage. How is it possible that I get an email saying I was unsuccessful on drawing my sheep tags? Don't they know who I AM?! I had an astounding, 4 points for Desert and *5 *for Rocky. How can this be? 

I blame Vanillabean.


----------



## hazmat

oUTsiderRx4 said:


> So what does everyone think? Is it over? Still no charge or email, and I draw this tag every year.


It's over.


----------



## Critter

oUTsiderRx4 said:


> So what does everyone think? Is it over? Still no charge or email, and I draw this tag every year.


Check your spam folder

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## oUTsiderRx4

Critter said:


> Check your spam folder
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Thanks, I checked. Still nothing, but I think the credit card hit tells me all I need to know unfortunately. I guess it’s time to dedicate to chasing OTC bulls with the bow!


----------



## bowguyonly

O wow. LE Archery elk. Wasn't expecting that. 😳


----------



## 3arabians

oUTsiderRx4 said:


> So what does everyone think? Is it over? Still no charge or email, and I draw this tag every year.


Until you get your email hope is alive!! Especially with emails coming so fast this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

It ain't over til it's over.


----------



## oUTsiderRx4

3arabians said:


> Until you get your email hope is alive!! Especially with emails coming so fast this year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed! 🤞


----------



## 2full

Well.......that sucked for sure. 

No LE Elk
No buffalo tag
Didn't even get the dedicated poacher tag, and I had a point. 
To make it worse, the daughter didn't get her GS deer or LE deer. 

The 'ol LL paid off again this year. I'll be early rifle for my deer. 
Hope I can get an elk tag after the mess last year.


----------



## 3arabians

oUTsiderRx4 said:


> Fingers crossed!


Yup. 

It ain’t over until the email this year. See post 4336 and 4348 from cedar.


----------



## hazmat

I haven't seen squat no email no card hit. Looking pretty dismal


----------



## KineKilla

Got emails for my son and I. He got all the points I put him in for. I drew nothing.

Sure glad I have this last year of DH and can get a multi-season elk tag. 

A friend drew his Pronghorn and both friends have DH so it will be a good year regardless.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

Vanilla said:


> They got emails out quick this year!
> 24 elk points, here I come.


So are you actually hunting this year?


----------



## Vanilla

I’ve got a deer tag. And hopefully will pull a cow elk tag in a later draw.

I have a friend with a Manti elk tag and a friend with a Pauns deer tag. I am hopeful I can spend some time out with both of them.


----------



## MWScott72

Dunno. Sounds like you'll find out soon enough though...


----------



## oUTsiderRx4

Update on my previous question asking “is it over?” a buddy of mine called DWR today to ask about his account, they said that they will be billing cards and sending emails through Friday EOD. Still have my fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> They got emails out quick this year!
> 24 elk points, here I come.


Sooooo many elk points and so many great elk tags at your mercy. 

You are a man of strength and determination. 

Draw a **** tag will ya!? This is getting painful to watch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Catherder

3arabians said:


> Draw a **** tag will ya!? This is getting painful to watch.


No kidding. Maybe he is just buying points and messin' with us.


----------



## twall13

No surprises for me, pulled the general deer tags we were hoping for and blanked on the LE and OIL. It will be my son's first big game tag so I'm looking forward to that hunt.

My brother did draw a LE elk tag so I'll be tagging along as a pack mule/extra set of eyes for him. Now I'm debating whether I should grab a general elk tag or not as the dates conflict... good problem to have I guess.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Vanillabean doesn't really hunt. He just likes to apply


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> Vanillabean doesn't really hunt. He just likes to apply


I think that he just wants to get his points to the point where he can pick any elk hunt that he wants, then he can start planning that hunt 5 years in advance. But when he doesn't find just the right bull he'll turn the tag back in with a medical excuse so that he can get his points back. 

Only to try the next year.


----------



## Catherder

Critter said:


> I think that he just wants to get his points to the point where he can pick any elk hunt that he wants, then he can start planning that hunt 5 years in advance. But when he doesn't find just the right bull he'll turn the tag back in with a medical excuse so that he can get his points back.
> 
> Only to try the next year.


By the time he finally decides to cash in his points, the liburls will turn the unit he wants to hunt into a National Park and he will be out of luck.


----------



## johnnycake

You're both wrong.

By the time he decides to actually put in for a tag and not just a point, elk will be general season statewide and there won't be a bull left anywhere.


----------



## CPAjeff

24 years?!? Vanilla, you must have some balls of steel. I could never wait that long for a tag!


----------



## Lone_Hunter

CPAjeff said:


> 24 years?!? Vanilla, you must have some balls of steel. I could never wait that long for a tag!


This has to be vanilla


----------



## PBH

2full said:


> To make it worse, the daughter didn't get her GS deer or LE deer.


what did you put your daughter in for? is she still a youth (17 or younger)? That early Zion has really good odds + the benefit of youth getting to hunt archery, muzzy, early rifle, and late rifle...




Vanilla said:


> I have a friend with a Manti elk tag and a friend with a Pauns deer tag and a friend whos daughter drew a deer tag. I am hopeful I can spend some time out with them.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## 2full

PBH said:


> what did you put your daughter in for? is she still a youth (17 or younger)? That early Zion has really good odds + the benefit of youth getting to hunt archery, muzzy, early rifle, and late rifle...


No, she is far from being youth.......37. I'm an old man. She isn't even my oldest. 
I put her in for regular rifle hunt. She had a tag last year, so really wasn't surprised.
She usually gets a tag every other year. She likes to bring the boys up and hang out.

I was was just hoping we could get SOMETHING between us besides my Lifetime tag.
I haven't talked to my other grandson yet to see if he drew. He is 15.


----------



## elkfromabove

No bull moose tag (20 points), but I got a SW Desert archery buck deer tag which will allow me to hunt my neighbor's farmland from August 21 to Nov 30. (And I can do it without baiting 'cause they are feeding in his hay and corn fields.  )


----------



## Slap That Quack

Three strikes and we are out! No tag for me or either of my girls, BOOOOO!!!!!! I hope something will be left over or I draw an antlerless tag this year. If not general elk here we go!


----------



## FeartheTurtle

Book Cliffs muzzleloader deer for one of my sons. Looking forward to seeing Bison, elk, goats, chasing bears away form camp and hopefully shooting a decent buck. Definitely one of my favorite places on the planet, especially now that the road is paved. I wonder how much business the tire shops in Roosevelt and Vernal lost?


----------



## MrShane

Anyone ever hunted the Preston Nutter buck tag?
Stories please?


----------



## johnnycake

MrShane said:


> Anyone ever hunted the Preston Nutter buck tag?
> Stories please?


Haven't hunted that tag, but that ranch is stunning.


----------



## floridaduckwatcher

Ogden gen season buck here


----------



## Critter

I just saw over on the Utah DWR FB page where we have a person that is going for Vanilla's elk point record. He has 25 points and was complaining that he can't draw a elk tag......That is unless he was Vanilla


----------



## Isuckathunting

I pulled the Book Cliffs little creek roadless cow bison tag. I'm absolutely ecstatic. I put in there knowing that less guys are willing to burn points on a cow tag and I am more than happy to get a OIAL opportunity while I'm young and full of attack for a tough hunt. 
I'm super excited to spend a ton of time on the roadless this summer. Good times ahead!


----------



## ns450f

My dad and I both drew pine valley rifle buck tags!!!!!

Does this mean my dad was unsuccessful for his LE buck tag?


----------



## middlefork




----------



## middlefork




----------



## middlefork

I guess there are a few still out there.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I just saw over on the Utah DWR FB page where we have a person that is going for Vanilla's elk point record. He has 25 points and was complaining that he can't draw a elk tag......That is unless he was Vanilla


Not me. And I’m not complaining. I know where I’m at and the minuscule chance I had to draw. I’ve got a plan...


----------



## super chicken

twall13 said:


> No surprises for me, pulled the general deer tags we were hoping for and blanked on the LE and OIL. It will be my son's first big game tag so I'm looking forward to that hunt.
> 
> My brother did draw a LE elk tag so I'll be tagging along as a pack mule/extra set of eyes for him. Now I'm debating whether I should grab a general elk tag or not as the dates conflict... good problem to have I guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What unit did he draw


----------



## twall13

super chicken said:


> What unit did he draw


North Slope Three Corners

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

one for 413 and 1 for 80. moose for my wife and 2 general deer.


----------



## Ray

Last year, I got my results email on the 30th of June, don’t remember when they started hitting cards. What day are you guys thinkin it’ll happen this year?


----------



## MooseMeat

22-24 of June


----------



## Vanilla

MooseMeat said:


> 22-24 of June


Amazing how they can get results out in a week, huh? (Insert eye roll here...) 

June 17th will be the next date that is important for me. Have to see if I’m chasing doe pronghorn in WY again this year!


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla said:


> Amazing how they can get results out in a week, huh? (Insert eye roll here...)
> 
> June 17th will be the next date that is important for me. Have to see if I’m chasing doe pronghorn in WY again this year!


Yeah they could have the draw completed within a week if they wanted to without any issues. But oh no, can’t do that.

I didn’t do wyoming this year. I’m already stretched for time as it is this fall with everything we’ve already got going. With the points we’d have going into the draw, we’d be pulling at least a few tags. Just points for us this year. Maybe next year. Good luck on your draws!


----------



## 35whelen

I’m just waiting for antlerless draw


----------



## Vanilla

All unsuccessful for me in WY. I guess I better apply for Utah antlerless now.


----------



## Vanilla

Moose says we’ll get hits as soon as early next week. I don’t know that they’ll start hitting by the 22nd, and I think his back end prediction is more likely. But since I can’t copy him and do a 48 hour range, my official prediction is people will start getting CC hits for antlerless no later than 2pm on Wednesday 6/23.


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla said:


> Moose says we’ll get hits as soon as early next week. I don’t know that they’ll start hitting by the 22nd, and I think his back end prediction is more likely. But since I can’t copy him and do a 48 hour range, my official prediction is people will start getting CC hits for antlerless no later than 2pm on Wednesday 6/23.


I’ll get more specific. June 24, starting at noon.


----------



## 2full

When do the landowner cow tags go on sale ?
Just curious. I know it's in the book, but I figured you guys would know. My freezer is pretty low this year and would like some elk steaks.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I'll be floored if I don't draw anterless this year with 4 points. According to last years draw odds, I should draw something this year. I put in for Horn mountain, but at 4 tags this year for that unit, I'll probably get my second choice, which is humping the nebo every weekend for a couple months starting in late nov. Weeeeeeee.


----------



## kselkhunter

I put in for an actual hunt (instead of points) this year for first time with 3 points for antlerless Elk. Will see if I draw. Would be my first time hunting Utah. Otherwise have just been doing points only for all other Utah draws still, building points.


----------



## Critter

The way that the draws are going there are more hunters cashing in points so I don't believe that any hunt is going to go according to the points that were required last year.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Your probably right, but one can hope. That said, everything has been snafu, fubar, and bass akwards since march of last year.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Hey Lone...
Just a little fyi there is an easy way to hunt the nebo. Let me know if you draw and i would be glad to help.


----------



## MooseMeat

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'll be floored if I don't draw anterless this year with 4 points. According to last years draw odds, I should draw something this year. I put in for Horn mountain, but at 4 tags this year for that unit, I'll probably get my second choice, which is humping the nebo every weekend for a couple months starting in late nov. Weeeeeeee.


You have a 0% chance drawing the late Nebo tag as a 2nd choice. 3 wasn’t enough to pull it 100% last year as first choice. 4 points would pull it this year, but not as a 2nd choice.

and if you’re hiking way back into to kill a cow on that hunt, you’re doing it very wrong.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Moose you are Correct. Last year was crappy only 8 tags on each hunt. This year i think they went up to 60ish for each hunt. However there is a chance.


----------



## MWScott72

I struck out for the 2nd year in a row for doe speed goats in WY. WTF??? My son did draw a buck tag though and my FIL got his doe tags, so the trip will be fun. How is it that I do all the legwork, research units, apply, and my FIL draws the tags?? It's uncanny 🤔

I should draw a doe goat tag here in UT, so...crossing my fingers. With some extra luck my wife or son might get lucky too. I like that results will be out in a week or so!!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Hopefully we too can grab a goat tag or 2.


----------



## 3arabians

MWScott72 said:


> I struck out for the 2nd year in a row for doe speed goats in WY. WTF??? My son did draw a buck tag though and my FIL got his doe tags, so the trip will be fun. How is it that I do all the legwork, research units, apply, and my FIL draws the tags?? It's uncanny
> 
> I should draw a doe goat tag here in UT, so...crossing my fingers. With some extra luck my wife or son might get lucky too. I like that results will be out in a week or so!!


I hear ya on doing all the leg work to keep family involved. we hunt goats together in Utah with the kiddos come fall. Having your kids in on the antlerless draws is money in Utah. It’s going to hurt when all of mine are grown up. 

CC hits are next week on the 24th I hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

I’m planning on a cow elk tag for me and my wife (4 points each). Doe pronghorn for the wife (5 points). Doe deer for me and the wife (4 points each). Just like last year, according to the previous years draw odds, we “should” have the points… guess we will see


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Looks like your going to be busy Moose. Hopefully you wont need a second mortgage to buy enough bullets to get it done. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## MooseMeat

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Looks like your going to be busy Moose. Hopefully you wont need a second mortgage to buy enough bullets to get it done. Have fun and good luck.


I have more than enough ammo to hunt for several years without restocking. I planned a head!


----------



## DallanC

Wait... are WY draw results out? Never got any emails, nor are the results available on the website... hmmmm

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

Yep, came out the 17th.


----------



## DallanC

Hmmm never got emails last year either, now that I think about it.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

Yep, you should of gotten a email. I'd go into your account and see what's going on. 

This year has been strange, I never got a email from Colorado for my deer or pronghorn draws either.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> Yep, you should of gotten a email. I'd go into your account and see what's going on.
> 
> This year has been strange, I never got a email from Colorado for my deer or pronghorn draws either.


Sooo... IIRC, last year I couldnt see results either, I posted screen shots of what I was seeing and the page was missing portions you all could see. Anywho, I created an account, I see my preference pts, nothing else on the page. No applications, no results... nada. Just a HUGE add for the super draw.

You all see more than this?











Tried a couple browsers, nada. Same thing

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

When I login it takes me right to the user dashboard where I can see all of my information. No add or sidebar.


----------



## MWScott72

Yep - I see what Critter sees. You did sign up for the new account that WY is making everyone do to access "their" personal info?


----------



## DallanC

Yea. 

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

Not sure what your issue is, Dallan. You must be on Wyoming’s black list like I am on Utah’s! 

Speaking of…nothing on the credit card yet.


----------



## MooseMeat

You can still update your card information on the antlerless applications as of 4:50 pm 6/21/21…. So it’s not tomorrow.


----------



## Vanilla

And just because I can, nothing as of 22:20 hours on Monday the 21st…

Still think Wednesday the 23rd is the day.


----------



## brisket

Tuesday June 29th it will be.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Hey Lone...
> Just a little fyi there is an easy way to hunt the nebo. Let me know if you draw and i would be glad to help.


Thank you. I'll try and remember to PM you if I draw it.



MooseMeat said:


> You have a 0% chance drawing the late Nebo tag as a 2nd choice. 3 wasn’t enough to pull it 100% last year as first choice. 4 points would pull it this year, but not as a 2nd choice.
> 
> and if you’re hiking way back into to kill a cow on that hunt, you’re doing it very wrong.


Doing it wrong is probably par for the course for me. Horses and snowmobiles aren't something I have. All i've got is a pair of legs, a pulk sled, and being too stupid to know when to quit. I can feel middle age catching up with me though. Being hardheaded isn't going to get me by for much longer. My hope is if I do draw it, they'll be lower in elevation, and maybe find some backway in so I don't have to take any "dives'" off the nebo loop.

I've backpacked and camped off the neblo loop during the winter though. Humped a 40 pound pack, and dragged a 30-40 pound pulk from Maple Del, to near payson lakes. Reallistically though, thats too much for a weekend hunt. One mile of snow, is like two or 3 during summer, depending on the snow. Not something I want to do.


----------



## MooseMeat

Lone_Hunter said:


> Thank you. I'll try and remember to PM you if I draw it.
> 
> 
> 
> Doing it wrong is probably par for the course for me. Horses and snowmobiles aren't something I have. All i've got is a pair of legs, a pulk sled, and being too stupid to know when to quit. I can feel middle age catching up with me though. Being hardheaded isn't going to get me by for much longer. My hope is if I do draw it, they'll be lower in elevation, and maybe find some backway in so I don't have to take any "dives'" off the nebo loop.
> 
> I've backpacked and camped off the neblo loop during the winter though. Humped a 40 pound pack, and dragged a 30-40 pound pulk from Maple Del, to near payson lakes. Reallistically though, thats too much for a weekend hunt. One mile of snow, is like two or 3 during summer, depending on the snow. Not something I want to do.


That…. Or just wait until they get pushed by the snow and shoot them off the road and get them out whole.


----------



## Vanilla

Last night I drove by the unit I am hopeful to pull a doe pronghorn tag, but I didn’t see anything from the road. Today I drove by on my way back through and saw several lopes. It got me excited. 

Still nothing to report, though.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> When I login it takes me right to the user dashboard where I can see all of my information. No add or sidebar.
> View attachment 148450


So strange. Ok so I logged in again today and I now get a screen that looks like this. I dont see any draw results though. Points are valid as to the day before the draw results so IDK if that means i'm unsuccessful, or they havent been updated yet (assuming unsuccessful).

-DallanC


----------



## Ray

Still let’s me update my card, so it won’t be tomorrow


----------



## Brave arrow

The wyoming points have been updated when I got my results email i drew buck antelope when I scrolled to the bottom it had my antelope points set to 0 from 3 going in. So my guess is unsuccessful the only grey area is if you applied for any doe tags.


----------



## Vanilla

Ray said:


> Still let’s me update my card, so it won’t be tomorrow


I need those results!


----------



## MooseMeat

I’m thinking I might be off on my prediction. If they don’t shut off card updates tomorrow, we are lookin at next week I’m afraid


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Correct moose. Thats how we get it done.


----------



## kselkhunter

When do we think antlerless results will post by?


----------



## MooseMeat

kselkhunter said:


> When do we think antlerless results will post by?


🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## MooseMeat

You can still update cards. It’s not tomorrow 😔


----------



## Vanilla

This is all I have for game meat left. If I don’t draw tags it looks like I’m buying a beef soon. Been a LONG time since I’ve had to think about that.


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla said:


> This is all I have for game meat left. If I don’t draw tags it looks like I’m buying a beef soon. Been a LONG time since I’ve had to think about that.
> 
> View attachment 148481


If you are interested, I’ll happily gift you a cow, calf, spike or big bull this year. Your pick.


----------



## KineKilla

Vanilla said:


> This is all I have for game meat left. If I don’t draw tags it looks like I’m buying a beef soon. Been a LONG time since I’ve had to think about that.
> 
> View attachment 148481


I was in that same boat 2 summers ago. Even had the freezer unplugged for quite a while. 

Then, I got my dh permit and bagged a deer. Last year I got a goat and a bear so now we have a little meat.

Bout ready to make some more sausages and jerky so  come on cow elk tag and my last dh buck this year.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> This is all I have for game meat left. If I don’t draw tags it looks like I’m buying a beef soon. Been a LONG time since I’ve had to think about that.
> 
> View attachment 148481


Ya, well… when you have 99 elk points










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

ouch


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> ouch


I had to do it. Sorry not sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

July 8 would be my non insider guess on results.

Also, i don't want to be a debbie downer, but the way things are going, for some people, the days of always having wild game meat in their freezer every year may be coming to a close soon, if not already. I've met a few such hunters last year in the mountains. Always had elk, now they've none. More population, means more people hunting, more hunting pressure, and less opportunities. Heck one of my inlaws told me flat out a couple years ago, the days of good hunting are about over. From what I've seen precovid, i agree, moreso now.

It sucks ass, but there's nothing that can be done about it. The secret about Utah is out, and there's no putting that genie back into it's bottle. Too many people were bragging about how good it was here. In terms of percentages, Utah is the fastest growing state in the nation. It would have been better for all Utahns if people let the rest of the nation believe the stereotypes that the only thing in Utah was polyigs, and prairie dresses.


----------



## MrShane

I blame Facebook and Instagram.
Plus, people just can’t shut up anymore.


----------



## Vanilla

Utah is just fine. The hunting is still good. Yes, it’s getting harder to draw tags, but if you play the game right, you can still hunt every year. You won’t be able to hunt everything every year, but you can have a tag in your pocket every year if you really want one.


----------



## Vanilla

3arabians said:


> I had to do it. Sorry not sorry
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I deserve it! Let me have it, I’ve earned it.


----------



## MrShane

I agree Vanilla, Utah is amazing. 
Not many places I can ice fish one day, goose hunt the next day, sand dune the third day, and fish open water in my boat the fourth day. My list can keep going...
Hunting will always be here, a guy just has to plan out and be prepared a little more in advance than we used to have to do.
Playing the points game is going to become even more valuable than ever, especially to me.
My wife and I are both in our 50’s now.
She used up all her deer points this year and drew the Nutter tag, she has already told me she will not try to get another deer tag after this. She has a few elk points and will go back in that pool but odds are we will just be making yearly donations to the State.
I have 17 deer points and will most likely never draw my desired tag (Alton cwmu). I will continue to hunt GS muzzy deer every year I can.
Oh what I would give for a LL deer tag....
My 20 moose points are ‘almost’ good enough to draw a tag in 4 or 5 years.
And my almost max anterless moose points are ‘almost’ useless.
Bottom line:
A guy will always be able to hunt something every year, but it will cost more money and it may not be an antlered or horned beast but it will be a beast nonetheless.


----------



## Ray

I was actually having this very conversation with my father in-law a couple nights ago, things certainly aren’t the way they used to be. Hell, I saw more people in my grouse hunting spot last year than I’ve seen in the six years prior combined, hoping it was just a fluke but in all reality, I won’t be hunting that spot anymore.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I've only lived here for 10 years now I'm guessing (and for the record, I never told anyone, or bragged to anyone about Utah). My OIL tag will be a LE muzzy Elk tag. An actual OIL tag? Ain't happening - ever. At least not while I'm still able to get up the mountain . I don't even know why I bother to put in for it every year. 50 is right around the corner for me. By the time I draw a OIL tag, i'll be in my 70's. Like i said.. aint happening. An LE elk is my OIL hunt. My strategy where that is concerned is to hunt muzzy deer, and while doing that, making notes on elk. By the time i actually draw muzzy elk, i'll have a better idea where to go. I've got but one shot at it, have to make it count. There won't be another LE elk tag in my future.

So every year is important in my book, not just for tags, but for knowledge earned.

I'll burn the cash for a multiseason spike OTC tag, just for the hell of it, even though I consider spikes as a needle in a stack of needles. Aside from that, my application strategy has been to stagger my applications, so I don't draw them all at once. Although this year I'll hopefully be drawing two tags, along with an OTC elk tag. Did that on purpose, cause I don't see the following year going well for anyone. I'm expecting market crashes, inflation, supply shortages, and all manner of BS. That's why I'm NOT staggering my tags this year, despite the drought.

EDIT:


Ray said:


> I was actually having this very conversation with my father in-law a couple nights ago, things certainly aren’t the way they used to be. Hell, I saw more people in my grouse hunting spot last year than I’ve seen in the six years prior combined, hoping it was just a fluke but in all reality, I won’t be hunting that spot anymore.


No fluke. I've seen more people in the areas I turkey hunt last year, and this year, then the past 5 years combined. Saw enough people during Elk archery in one area I frequent, to where it was like rifle season, only with bows. No exaggeration.


----------



## MrShane

Please don’t let my 401K hear of your market crash prediction.
It has been very good to me since the covid dip and I don’t want it to get scared and run away to hide again.
I am hoping to enjoy it in 7.5 yrs. to pay for things like Africa hunts and fishing in Hawaii for 2 months after close of goose season.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

My predictions don't mean squat. Pay no mind to me on that.


----------



## Critter

African hunts are not that overall costly. I'm doing one next year that will be in the neighborhood of $9,000 including airfare. By the time that I bring home and taxidermy cost it'll be $13,000. But that is for 10+ animals in 10 days. But I don't have to bring anything home that I don't want.

On OIL hunts,have you ever noticed that most of the tag holders are 60+ years old? That's where I say that if you really want to hunt a goat or moose to head north into Canada, hire a outfitter and go hunt them. Right now I am stuck in the bison pool with too many points to back out but not enough to draw. My only saving grace is my health and those 70+ year olds that drop out of the pool.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

Lone_Hunter said:


> There won't be another LE elk tag in my future.


You don’t know that. By the age of 30 I had drawn 2 random LE muzzleloader elk tags with 3 and 4 points and 2 random pronghorn tags with 0 and 1 points. I have max points for cow moose and can’t draw a tag. My wife drew a random late LE elk tag with 4 points this year. 2 of the 3 bison permits drawn in my family have been pulled with 1 and 3 points. You never know. Someone has to draw it. All you do know is It can’t be you if you don’t apply.


----------



## Vanilla

A bison tag was drawn with 0 points this year. It happens. Not often, but it happens.

PS- nothing on the card yet.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

2 LE elk tags, 2 antelope, 1 LE deer, 2 bear, 2 mt lion all with 9 pts or less. Wife has moose this year 8 pts. 2016 Le Elk for her 3 pts.


----------



## Ray

Well gents, looks like it’ll be next week


----------



## johnnycake

Ray said:


> Well gents, looks like it’ll be next week


And may the odds be ever in your favor


----------



## Lone_Hunter

After going back and reading how first and second selection works........ ( wish I had done that BEFORE i submitted my app), i'm having my doubts i'll be drawing this year with 4 points. I should have put my second choice as my first. Greater draw odds due to more tags for that unit.

Rookie mistake, but hey, that's cause i'm a rookie.


----------



## MooseMeat

Ray said:


> Well gents, looks like it’ll be next week


It still could be this week, I’ve seen them run cards before on a Saturday… but I’m betting it’s first of next week


----------



## MWScott72

It is very true that the population in UT from Logan to Santaquin is skyrocketing. I don't like it, but there is still good enough hunting within reasonable driving distance. Therr is still some really good hunting within really good driving distance.

If a person wants to draw mutliple tags every year, you'd better have a strategy that includes at least one other State, but then again, there are always, at present, opportunities to hunt deer and elk. Just depends what you are willing to do, but the opportunities are there. Just like an omnivore, if you are an "omnihunter", just because you don't draw your favorite tag it doesn't mean you'll go hungry. You just have to switch to something else to get your fill.

As to LE and OIAL tags, I drew LE muzzy elk in 2014 with 12 points, RMB OIAL in 2015 with 13 points, and a LE Pronghorn In 2020. Sprinkle these in with General Season tags, turkey tags, waterfowl, antlerless tags, out of state hunts every couple years, and fishing, and there is more than enough to do. Would I like to hunt LE elk more? Sure, but that's not gonna happen if we want quality to remain high. Lots of give an take involved for higher quality hunts.


----------



## Ray

Holy ****!!!! Cards can’t be changed!!!!!!


----------



## MooseMeat

Ray said:


> Holy ****!!!! Cards can’t be changed!!!!!!


Maybe they will hit the go button tonight at 5 when they leave for the weekend? 🤔


----------



## Ray

MooseMeat said:


> Maybe they will hit the go button tonight at 5 when they leave for the weekend? 🤔


that’s what I’m hoping for, even though I’m sure I’ll pull zero tags. Hoping my 3 deer points will be enough


----------



## 35whelen

I was just looking at my points on the site to see if anything changed. Points are all the same but it said “eligible:2022” under each species. Does it always list the following year even if the results aren’t out yet?


----------



## MooseMeat

35whelen said:


> I was just looking at my points on the site to see if anything changed. Points are all the same but it said “eligible:2022” under each species. Does it always list the following year even if the results aren’t out yet?


Yeah they updated everything after the B,B & OIL draw. It says on mine I’m eligible for the 2022 swan tag and we haven’t even had the swan draw for 2021 yet.


----------



## Vanilla

The back door ways of trying figure out draw dates are awesome! People going in to change their CC to see if they can do it. I tip my hat to you folks!


----------



## 35whelen

So I’m still in it. 4 deer pts, 3 cow elk pts, 0 doe antelope pts, n 11 cow moose pts. I’ll be surprised if I draw anything but I failed on my Idaho bear hunt, n Last year’s doe antelope meat is long gone. Didn’t draw any other tags this year.


----------



## kselkhunter

The way Utah chooses to display the message on the credit card change window is unique: "All credit card transactions have been successfully processed for your Session ID XXXXXXX...." That's funny. "transactions successfully processed"....so you can at least retain some level of hope while you still wait.  Knowing I'm not likely to draw....


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing on my CC yet. 😂


----------



## Ray

Hopefully tomorrow


----------



## MWScott72

That would be great in my book!


----------



## Ray

Looks like it’ll be next week


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Man.. Next week is going to be an anxious one! Idaho’s draw will hopefully be out, Arizona’s draws should be done, and now Utah antlerless!


----------



## Vanilla

I will be offline with no service until Wednesday. If I have to wait, you all have to wait!


----------



## 2full

Vanilla said:


> I will be offline with no service until Wednesday. If I have to wait, you all have to wait!


That's alright by me......I just did a bonus point anyway.


----------



## Ray

It’s awfully quiet around here, just the calm before the storm. I just got back from a fishing trip in Catalina, while there, my wife was getting annoyed at how often I was checking this page to see if it had started 😂


----------



## Critter

Tags from the big game draw are in the mail.

I just got my deer tag

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Critter said:


> Tags from the big game draw are in the mail.
> 
> I just got my deer tag
> 
> Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


Ditto.


----------



## Ray

Just got hit for cow elk!!


----------



## Ray

Nothing from anyone else?


----------



## tander123

Got hit for $30. Doe speedgoat or doe a deer?


----------



## Ray

Pronghorn


----------



## hunting777

Just got hit for 2-- 50$ charges.


----------



## KineKilla

Nope. Nada.

If one of the 4 of us don't draw an antlerless elk tag with 4 points each I'm going to have to start applying in a different unit.

Gotta get some meat for hecks sake.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## mycoltbug

I finally drew my deseret cow tag. Only took 4 points to finally get it. Hopefully it's the hunt I've been wanting for a while.


----------



## kselkhunter

Yep my CC just got hit for an antlerless elk tag.


----------



## middlefork

Ray said:


> Nothing from anyone else?


Nothing but points for me. But from some of the comments above some are going to be upset when I cash mine in


----------



## MooseMeat

2 cow elk in a group app and a doe pronghorn for my wife so far. If she doesn’t draw a cow tag with 3 points I’ll be pretty surprised. I figured we’d draw our doe deer tags too, but it’s not looking like it so far


----------



## Aldonp13

Any nonresidents draw


----------



## kselkhunter

Aldonp13 said:


> Any nonresidents draw


Yes. I'm non resident and drew cow elk tag.


----------



## Ray

middlefork said:


> Nothing but points for me. But from some of the comments above some are going to be upset when I cash mine in


😂 yeah, then they’ll call you a pool jumper!


----------



## Ray

MooseMeat said:


> 2 cow elk in a group app and a doe pronghorn for my wife so far. If she doesn’t draw a cow tag with 3 points I’ll be pretty surprised. I figured we’d draw our doe deer tags too, but it’s not looking like it so far


I’m in the same boat with the doe deer tag, I only have 3 points but the unit I put in for, I had pretty good odds based off of last years results.


----------



## MWScott72

Two $30 charges. Looks like 2 of the 3 of us drew doe speed goats. Should be me and either my wife or son. Super excited for their tag as both only had 1 point.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Ray said:


> I’m in the same boat with the doe deer tag, I only have 3 points but the unit I put in for, *I had pretty good odds based off of last years results*.


I've learned in my few short years to take that last statement with a grain of salt..


----------



## 2full

I just did the points as well. I'll do landowner tag while they are still giving those out. Then I'll use the points. 
My deer tag came in the mail today as well.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Great! My credit card was compromised and canceled last week. I'm in a good position to draw antlerless deer. Waiting for a new card to show up. I called the 800# but was told they are locked out and can't update anything today I have until July 15th to pay. Not sure why they are locked out of that system today, but will be able to update later.


----------



## 35whelen

Nothing here


----------



## MooseMeat

2full said:


> I just did the points as well. I'll do landowner tag while they are still giving those out. Then I'll use the points.
> My deer tag came in the mail today as well.


The private lands only tags? Don’t they take your antlerless points if you buy one of those OTC?


----------



## Ray

Man, seems like only a few drew


----------



## CPAjeff

Nothing yet for me . . .


----------



## colorcountrygunner

One $50 hit on the card. Now I want emails to hurry and come, so I know whether it was me or my wife and which unit we hit. I keep getting sticker shock from the meat section at the grocery store. A tasty cow in the freezer would sure be nice.


----------



## Ray

Looks like I got a Hiawatha cow tag, was looking at my 2nd choice, no way I got that 😂


----------



## 67015

Looks like 6 points for doe deer next year, 1 point for doe antelope, i drew filmore oak creek doe antelope last year with 4 points, and cow elk 2 points, did sw desert cow a few years ago


----------



## MooseMeat

Ray said:


> Looks like I got a Hiawatha cow tag, was looking at my 2nd choice, no way I got that 😂


If you have a Hiawatha tag shoot me a PM. I’ve got some info on that place


----------



## huntinfanatic

MooseMeat said:


> The private lands only tags? Don’t they take your antlerless points if you buy one of those OTC?


Yes. Starting last season if you purchase a PLO cow elk tag it uses up your preference points. One of the changes they made to help address point creep.


----------



## 2full

MooseMeat said:


> The private lands only tags? Don’t they take your antlerless points if you buy one of those OTC?


Nope, that is a totally separate deal.
I've done the landowner tag the last 3 years. 
I had a tag last year and did not lose my points. 
My freezer was full, so I did not take a cow. 

The cow has to be taken on private land.
You must have property and/or have permission on private land.


----------



## Irish Lad

Looks like it does. 

Private-lands-only permits to hunt antlerless elk will be available beginning July 20. You can buy the permits online and at license agent locations and Division offices.
*Reminder:* If you purchase one of these permits, you will lose any preference points you have previously accrued for antlerless elk


----------



## APD

No charges yet for any of the 3 people I put in for. I'm not expecting much though. Might get lucky with the kids tags.


----------



## 2full

Irish Lad said:


> Looks like it does.
> 
> Private-lands-only permits to hunt antlerless elk will be available beginning July 20. You can buy the permits online and at license agent locations and Division offices.
> *Reminder:* If you purchase one of these permits, you will lose any preference points you have previously accrued for antlerless elk


I had never heard that before, so I just finished going thru the "rule book" 
It is definitely in there that you lose your bonus points if you do the landowner tag. 
Was news to me........
I prob should keep quiet.........but I didn't lose my points last year 
Now I wish I had used mine this year.


----------



## jhatch4

Looks like I drew the La Sal Nov-Jan tag. I’m a little worried about the impact the fire will have on this hunt. Hopefully some elk will stick around.


----------



## Ray

jhatch4 said:


> Looks like I drew the La Sal Nov-Jan tag. I’m a little worried about the impact the fire will have on this hunt. Hopefully some elk will stick around.


You should be fine, I’ve seen deer and elk back in spots just 3 days after a fire went through


----------



## MooseMeat

2full said:


> but I didn't lose my points last year
> .


You’re not the first person I’ve heard say that


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I have my email in my inbox... 4 doe antelope points and I can't draw. Figures, hopefully I have better luck next year!


----------



## Aldonp13

Has anyone seen noresident charges yet nothing for my group and we should of had at least 1 cow elk tag


----------



## kselkhunter

Aldonp13 said:


> Has anyone seen noresident charges yet nothing for my group and we should of had at least 1 cow elk tag


Yes. I drew an anterless tag as non-resident. Wasatch Mountains west central muzzleloader. Drew it as my 4th choice.


----------



## KineKilla

Emails for my friends and I are here. All had 4 points and all were Unsuccessful.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowgy

Unsuccessful for anterless elk, I think Johnnycake got my hat.


----------



## Clarq

For some reason, I got the same results email twice. Not sure what's going on there.

Unsuccessful all around. I had some hope with 3 doe deer points, but I'm sure the massive tag cuts didn't help my cause.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Clarq said:


> For some reason, I got the same results email twice. Not sure what's going on there.
> 
> Unsuccessful all around. I had some hope with 3 doe deer points, but I'm sure the massive tag cuts didn't help my cause.


I got two emails as well, they just wanted to rub it in extra...


----------



## MWScott72

Two CWMU hunts for speed goats for my son and I. Guess we'll have to draw our ewe tags next year! 😁


----------



## tander123

MWScott72 said:


> Two CWMU hunts for speed goats for my son and I. Guess we'll have to draw our ewe tags next year!


Where did you draw? We drew Pahvant Ensign


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedar

I received my email. Points purchased. I will have 6 points for cow elk next year.


----------



## Ray

cedar said:


> I received my email. Points purchased. I will have 6 points for cow elk next year.


Where are you putting in for?


----------



## cedar

Ray said:


> Where are you putting in for?


Depends on my schedule,weather,season and tag numbers i will choose between manti,nebo,book cliffs,fish lake


----------



## brisket

tander123 said:


> Where did you draw? We drew Pahvant Ensign


How many points did it take this year for Pahvant Ensign?


----------



## 35whelen

Got my email. Maybe next year


----------



## tander123

brisket said:


> How many points did it take this year for Pahvant Ensign?


I think 6


----------



## brisket

tander123 said:


> I think 6


The next time you draw, it might be 10+ points for doe pronghorn. The world has gone mad.


----------



## ns450f

2full said:


> I had never heard that before, so I just finished going thru the "rule book"
> It is definitely in there that you lose your bonus points if you do the landowner tag.
> Was news to me........
> I prob should keep quiet.........but I didn't lose my points last year
> Now I wish I had used mine this year.



I looked into this private land only tag last year and ended up buying the tag. I also did not lose my points last year. But last year I never once read or saw anything about losing points for purchasing the otc private land tag.

Looking into it again this year and now they are saying I will lose my bonus points. So I am not going to buy the OTC tag this year. 

I am pretty sure losing the points is a new rule for this year that did not apply to last year.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Officially unsuccessful as of 6:45 PM this evening.
Five points banked up for next year it is then.


----------



## 2full

Even losing the points is probably worth it to be able to use the tag from Aug 1 thru Jan 15. 
The regular cow draw is maybe a 2 week hunt for the earlier tag, which is the one I like normally.


----------



## MooseMeat

ns450f said:


> I looked into this private land only tag last year and ended up buying the tag. I also did not lose my points last year. But last year I never once read or saw anything about losing points for purchasing the otc private land tag.
> 
> Looking into it again this year and now they are saying I will lose my bonus points. So I am not going to buy the OTC tag this year.
> 
> I am pretty sure losing the points is a new rule for this year that did not apply to last year.


It was mentioned in the guide book last year and discussed at length at the WB meeting.


----------



## Pokesmole

Looks like I got the Wasatch mountains Salt lake tag with my 4 points


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

big fat ZERO for us.
maybe next year....

good luck to all and have great time.


----------



## weaversamuel76

My kid has been completely shut out of both the big game and antlerless draw two of the three years she could apply. Very frustrating as a parent. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irish Lad

weaversamuel76 said:


> My kid has been completely shut out of both the big game and antlerless draw two of the three years she could apply. Very frustrating as a parent.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


I got my grandson into archery for that very reason. Easy to get an OTC deer and elk tag. I know it's not a popular view, but I would like to see more youth tags. Not everyone likes to bow hunt. Fortunately my grandson did.


----------



## MrShane

MM is 100% correct.
For those of you that bought a PL cow tag and didn’t lose your points you should call the Division and let them know a mistake has been made and needs rectified.


----------



## Irish Lad

weaversamuel76 said:


> My kid has been completely shut out of both the big game and antlerless draw two of the three years she could apply. Very frustrating as a parent.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


It's only gonna get harder unfortunately.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

I can't wait to see this years antlerless draw odds. Should be interesting.


----------



## MWScott72

tander123 said:


> Where did you draw? We drew Pahvant Ensign
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cottonwood Ridge and another not to be named. It’s getting hard to find diamonds in the rough. The secret is out, unfortunately, on speed goats! 🤨

I have a friend who also drew out on PE.


----------



## MooseMeat

weaversamuel76 said:


> My kid has been completely shut out of both the big game and antlerless draw two of the three years she could apply. Very frustrating as a parent.
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


Lots of youth tags can be drawn with 0 points. Draw odd research and willingness to learn new units goes a long ways


----------



## MWScott72

+1 to what Moose said!


----------



## Ray

+2 for what moose said. The only unit I hunt every year, without fail is Manti archery elk. I probably hunt it every couple years for gs deer on average but really put in for the units that have the highest odds of me drawing and the highest harvest success rate for my point pool.


----------



## 3arabians

It’s easy to get your kid a tag for any antlerless species except a moose or sheep. If they don’t get a tag, it’s the parents fault. I screwed up this year and cost my daughter a tag. I’ll pay more attention next year. 

She did draw an antlerless elk tag for the third year in a row. Thankfully I didn’t mess that up for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

3arabians said:


> It’s easy to get your kid a tag for any antlerless species except a moose or sheep. If they don’t get a tag, it’s the parents fault. I screwed up this year and cost my daughter a tag. I’ll pay more attention next year.
> 
> She did draw an antlerless elk tag for the third year in a row. Thankfully I didn’t mess that up for her.
> 
> And there is always fishing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I really need to see the draw odds when they come out. I'm dumbfounded I did not draw a cow elk tag. But I did score a doe pronghorn tag finally, so I can get out of that game in Utah once and for all!


----------



## weaversamuel76

3arabians said:


> It’s easy to get your kid a tag for any antlerless species except a moose or sheep. If they don’t get a tag, it’s the parents fault. I screwed up this year and cost my daughter a tag. I’ll pay more attention next year.
> 
> She did draw an antlerless elk tag for the third year in a row. Thankfully I didn’t mess that up for her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So your saying it's my fault, well maybe so. I did crunch the odds before applying her and made sure she wasn't drawing dead in a straight preference system. 






Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brave arrow

Just got hit for 300 from AZ.... does anyone know about how long it takes for results to come out after hits? My past experience there is did not draw a thing.
I'm losing it not knowing which hunt it is


----------



## CPAjeff

Got hit $336 for South Dakota whitetail!!

... and there is that pesky caribou tag I get to purchase also!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Goodness.. Struck completely out in Utah, but drew an incredible rifle elk tag in Idaho on Thursday and my card got hit yesterday for Arizona deer! I guess I was saving my luck for these two! 

I’m with you Brave Arrow, let’s get those emails from AZ!


----------



## ns450f

WTF, still no email or cc hits for me this year. And I know my application was successful because I have charges from the application.

What gives?


----------



## Critter

If anyone put in for the secondary draw in Colorado the results are suppose to be out tomorrow 7/6


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Critter said:


> If anyone put in for the secondary draw in Colorado the results are suppose to be out tomorrow 7/6


Did you put in? Secondary Draw results for Colorado are out!


----------



## Critter

Yes I did, but it looks like I'll be surfing the tags that get turned back in. 

This is the first year in over 26 years that Colorado has had a draw for deer that I didn't draw something.


----------



## Vanilla

$30 hit on the credit card today. Looks like my brother and I will be chasing swans. I finally drew something!


----------



## MooseMeat

I drew a swan tag again… I think this is my 7th or 8th consecutive year?


----------



## MWScott72

I'm such a space case. Meant to put in for swans and got sidetracked by vacations. 2nd year in a row. 

I've got to come up with a better strategy...


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> $30 hit on the credit card today. Looks like my brother and I will be chasing swans. I finally drew something!


That's it. Stock up on your buttpaper peasants. Get that truckload of sanitizer. Schtuff's about to go south quick, Softserve is actually going to go hunting, so we know the end is nigh!


----------



## CPAjeff

I have two $15 charges pending on my card ... one swan tag for me and one swan tag for my eight year old!!! Should be a wonderful fall!


----------



## sawsman

Sage Grouse successful here.

Looking for your West Box Elder honey hole if you have one. PM's welcome 😀


----------



## Ray

I just got points this year, congratulations to those that drew


----------



## twall13

I just got my annual "unsuccessful" email from the DWR for the Sportsman's Draw. Even though I know what the results will be before opening the email I still get my hopes up. It kinda feels like Dumb and Dumber, "So you're telling me there's a chance..."

Congrats to anyone who drew.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

twall13, you are a fine American. That is all for today.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I got the Sportsman's email of unsuccessful an incredible 4 times! Talk about rubbing salt into the wound. Each time I was hoping they made a mistake and one said I drew! FML!


----------



## 2full

I got 3 emails from them and they all said the same thing to me......

Your a LOSER !!


----------



## brisket

Just got hit for turkey.


----------



## MooseMeat

6 points later and I finally drew a tag


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing on my card for turkey yet.


----------



## brisket

MooseMeat said:


> 6 points later and I finally drew a tag


That’s a long wait for a early turkey tag. I must gotten lucky with a random tag as I didn’t have enough points.


----------



## TPrawitt91

No luck here. We averaged our points to try getting some new hunters an LE tag for their first real hunt. Just got the unsuccessful email. General season it is!


----------



## Vanilla

Email came, it's official, I did not draw.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

Unsuccessful on LE turkey with 5 points. That central tag must be harder to get then i thought.


----------



## KineKilla

SteeeeeeeeRIKE! No LE Turkey up north for me this year.

That's fine, I'm still digesting the tag soup from last spring.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## stick&string89

Got northern with 5 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Successful for Central with 2 points ! 🦃


----------



## RandomElk16

Bumping this up for the one person on UWN that draws an expo tag this week


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> Bumping this up for the one person on UWN that draws an expo tag this week


You are a gentleman and a saint! 

And this is the year for me. I'm certain I'm going to draw after not applying last year. I cleared my name from the blackballed list by not applying and am ready to pull my tag again this year.


----------



## KineKilla

I thought we had an Expo specific "when it's gonna start" thread around here somewhere. 

It's been a few years since I drew an Expo tag so I'm sure I'll get one or two this year! 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomElk16

Vanilla said:


> You are a gentleman and a saint!
> 
> And this is the year for me. I'm certain I'm going to draw after not applying last year. I cleared my name from the blackballed list by not applying and am ready to pull my tag again this year.


I changed my instagram account type to "influencer" so hoping that helped my odds out.


----------



## Vanilla

RandomElk16 said:


> I changed my instagram account type to "influencer" so hoping that helped my odds out.


You’re a shoe-in! We can exchange expo tag stories at the end of the year.


----------



## johnnycake

The only redeeming quality of the expo tags is that they are random draw.


----------



## MWScott72

Ever since the SFW funny business a few years back, I just don’t get excited about the expo like I used too. 2nd year in a row I didn’t apply for anything, and ya know, it feels pretty good!


----------



## Vanilla

Not going to lie, last year was liberating! And this year I feel like I need to take a shower again. It will all be okay when I draw, but, you get the drift….


----------



## Vanilla

So, when will results be posted?


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> So, when will results be posted?


The lady validating my apps said Friday.


----------



## brisket

And I will add, I’m excited to be hunting desert bighorn this year. Sorry (not sorry) for those that wanted that tag, but you’re welcome to join me.


----------



## CPAjeff

brisket said:


> And I will add, I’m excited to be hunting desert bighorn this year. Sorry (not sorry) for those that wanted that tag, but you’re welcome to join me.


I like your confidence, I really do . . . but it's mine! You can come along though!


----------



## brisket

CPAjeff said:


> I like your confidence, I really do . . . but it's mine! You can come along though!


Fine. I’ll _let_ you have Kaiparowits, East. West is mine, though.


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> So, when will results be posted?


----------



## callofthewild2

sorry both of you i didn't even put in for the draw and that tag is mine. i am the guy in his mom's basement doing the "random" draw.


----------



## Vanilla

Guys, I know they said it would post Friday. But *WHEN* Friday?

The year I drew an expo tag, which was 10 years ago this year, the results actually posted late Thursday night. I got a text from a friend telling me I had drawn.


----------



## KineKilla

When I drew, I received an email stating as much before this thread blew up posting links to the winners.

You don't need to see the list, just wait for the email.

Of course, the published list allows us to scour it for duplicate names and names of well known influencers. This in turn allows us to make accusations about corruption. That's always a good time!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## twall13

KineKilla said:


> When I drew, I received an email stating as much before this thread blew up posting links to the winners.
> 
> You don't need to see the list, just wait for the email.
> 
> Of course, the published list allows us to scour it for duplicate names and names of well known influencers. This in turn allows us to make accusations about corruption. That's always a good time!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Ya, maybe we should be guessing how many celebrity hunters or people with ties to SFW board members get tags, not when the results will post. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff




----------



## BradN

Nothing in state government will happen on the 21st.


----------



## Critter

BradN said:


> Nothing in state government will happen on the 21st.


This isn't state government but a private contractor that is doing the draws and announcements.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> This isn't state government but a private contractor that is doing the draws and announcements.


I'm guessing the list of successful applicants is approved by the DWR before being published publicly by the hunt expo. But that is just a guess.


----------



## MooseMeat

It takes time to dig through all those applications and carefully select their winners. Once they’ve pulled their top 100 off the top and assigned them to the right people, the actual draw will be done and it’ll be over in seconds and results posted. I heard they just got done with the MossBack guides/clients portions of the selection. They just have WLH, the wildlife board and RACs members to go through and then the draw will be completed. About 10:30 or so tonight.

on a side note, last Thursday I did see Big Cheese PeayDay over visiting Daddy Doyle in the corner of his booth, writing notes down on a napkin. Maybe it was his year in the rotation to get the first pick of the tags?


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla said:


> I'm guessing the list of successful applicants is approved by the DWR before being published publicly by the hunt expo. But that is just a guess.


Wildlife Board. It’s been made very clear the last couple months that no one listens to the DWR for their approval or suggestions.


----------



## KineKilla

Maybe they are required to have the DWR double check successful applicant's eligibility prior to publishing.

Wouldn't look too good to provide a list and then have to rescind it because someone became ineligible for any reason.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Results are out! Remi Warren, Darr Colburn, and Zach Bowhay are some big names... Along with a Chesser from West Valley!






2022 Hunt Expo Draw Permit Successful Applicants – Western Hunting & Conservation Expo







huntexpo.com


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> Well then, Remi Warren, Darr Colburn, and Zach Bowhay are some big names... Along with a Chesser from West Valley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Hunt Expo Draw Permit Successful Applicants – Western Hunting & Conservation Expo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntexpo.com


Link won't open on my computer or phone. They must be scrubbing my name from the list after seeing it made it through their initial cleansing!


----------



## Vanilla

Just went through finally. Yep, they scrubbed my name. It's a conspiracy!!!!


----------



## TPrawitt91

I can't get their site to load, but if true, the expo tag draw is complete horsesh!t lol


----------



## Monster_Muley

Results now available. No luck yet again.


----------



## KineKilla

Struck out this year.

Looks like Remi Warren will be hunting NV and someone with the last name Chesser (same as Hush co-founder) drew a Dutton Elk.

If nothing else, maybe I'll get to watch some hunts on YouTube next spring.

Better luck next year.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

Aww, I feel terrible for all y'all not drawing in the totally above board definitely not suspicious 100% fair to the knuckleheads Expo draw. 

If it makes you feel better, the Alaska Draw results posted this morning and I pulled a cow/calf moose tag for the area around my house December 1-25. Better stock up the neighborhood on pumpkins for halloween and thanksgiving, because Imma be smacking a baby in the face with an arrow from my office window archery blind.


----------



## Isuckathunting

RemingtonCountry said:


> Results are out! Remi Warren, Darr Colburn, and Zach Bowhay are some big names... Along with a Chesser from West Valley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2022 Hunt Expo Draw Permit Successful Applicants – Western Hunting & Conservation Expo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huntexpo.com


Brandon Evans from cedar city another big one with You Tube shows. He works for Go Hunt. Not him but the GoHunt crew drew an expo book cliffs bull tag last year and made a film out of it. Pretty incredible all these guys with publicity seem to consistently pull random tags! How lucky...


----------



## Critter

Isuckathunting said:


> Brandon Evans from cedar city another big one with You Tube shows. He works for Go Hunt. Not him but the GoHunt crew drew an expo book cliffs bull tag last year and made a film out of it. Pretty incredible all these guys with publicity seem to consistently pull random tags! How lucky...


I have often wondered just how many tickets that they purchase for the chance to draw 1 or more tags? Most of these folks can buy one ticket for all 200 tags and not even bat a eyelash...

I have also said that if there was any collusion the draw's that someone would say something. At lest once or twice over all the years that it has been going on there has to be a few disgruntled folks that are working the draws.


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> I have also said that if there was any collusion the draw's that someone would say something. At lest once or twice over all the years that it has been going on there has to be a few disgruntled folks that are working the draws.


You would think, except that it is ONE guy who does this draw. In his basement. 

True story.


----------



## DallanC

johnnycake said:


> You would think, except that it is ONE guy who does this draw. In his basement.
> 
> True story.


With the expired business license. I wonder if he ever bothered to renew it.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter




----------



## colorcountrygunner

Another name that drew a tag is Alexis Thieriot, wife of Max Thieriot who is a famous actor who has hunted with "O'doyle rules" Moss in the past. I have already seen John Bair on a buddy's FB page calling all the people crying foul a bunch of jealous crybabies. I considered trolling him for a second, but Vanilla was already mean to me on these forums today and I didn't have the energy to have another bout on the interwebs today, so I left it alone.


----------



## DallanC

If you really want to talk conspiracy theories, back when the draws were first implemented the DWR printed the results and posted them outside on the notice boards... all names were printed out for every draw. There were several DWR board members that drew OILs... each year for several years in a row. Quite the discussion among folk at the time.

Now of course under the guise of "privacy", of course all names have to be hidden. There went the public oversight.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> I have often wondered just how many tickets that they purchase for the chance to draw 1 or more tags? Most of these folks can buy one ticket for all 200 tags and not even bat a eyelash...


I’m aware of multiple people that do this very thing every year and have never drawn. It’s still only 1 application per available permit. So your odds are terrible no matter what. Some people are simply lucky, I get that, but putting in for each one just gives you crappy odds in more hats.



Critter said:


> I have also said that if there was any collusion the draw's that someone would say something. At lest once or twice over all the years that it has been going on there has to be a few disgruntled folks that are working the draws.


That’s the thing about collusion, Critter. Is colluders don’t talk! I have never believed that the whole process is rigged. I’m highly skeptical about whether there are discrepancies in the “randomness” of their code that allows for a small number of certain results. You can say “Nobody would risk getting caught doing that for a hunting tag,” and I’ll respond by saying we catch people doing this type of crap ALL THE TIME!

I guess until they open it up for a true public review, all we have are guesses to the legitimacy of it. But those involved certainly haven’t fostered a lot of trust on this topic. They really don’t deserve the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Critter

As long as all of this has been going on I am sure that old Joe would of told Sally, who then told Rita, who told Sam who got all ticked off because he didn't draw any tags and would be yelling his head off.


----------



## Vanilla

Critter said:


> As long as all of this has been going on I am sure that old Joe would of told Sally, who then told Rita, who told Sam who got all ticked off because he didn't draw any tags and would be yelling his head off.


Except for it is only Don and Joe. And Don and Joe don’t need to tell anyone anything. (All names are fictitious. Any resemblance to an actual person is purely coincidental.) 

You ever done something nice for someone without them ever finding out you did something?


----------



## MooseMeat




----------



## Vanilla

May 6th or will they make us suffer until the 13th?


----------



## MooseMeat

The 13th


----------



## DeepTines

Bear gonna happen today??


----------



## CPAjeff

DeepTines said:


> Bear gonna happen today??


I really thought so! The day isn't over yet, but I have yet to see a hit on my card. I thought I had a near "guarantee" this year for unit I've been applying for. . .


----------



## lucky duck

Looks like I will now have 16 points going into the draw for bears next year...... Just got the unsuccessful email again


----------



## KineKilla

I think I'm pretty much guaranteed to draw my Preference Point this year. I love those successful emails.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

lucky duck said:


> Looks like I will now have 16 points going into the draw for bears next year...... Just got the unsuccessful email again


It’s taking more than 16 points to draw bear tags these days? Dang.


----------



## lucky duck

I keep applying for the multi season hunt on a premium unit, last year I think it took 17 or 18 points to get into the bonus pool. With the point creep lurking around every corner it could take me 5 more years to reach a guaranteed tag....... Guess I will try out of state for bears this spring, probably Montana. Better make it quick before the bear hunts are cancelled.


----------



## CPAjeff

Finally got the cc hit and the successful email! Fall spot and stalk hunt, can't wait!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Awesome. good luck.


----------



## weaversamuel76

No good again with 16 points maybe next year

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dahlmer

I just got my annual unsuccessful email. I must express my appreciation to the DWR for sending multiple emails to ensure I am 100% certain I did not draw.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

My card just got hit! Was not expecting it at all. Bear number 2 here I come!


----------



## silentstalker

Got my successful email today. Congrats to all of you who drew! Great way to kick if the year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

i got my successful email today! Super stoked on the results 😎


----------



## KineKilla

Too soon to start speculating?

"Waiting is the hardest part..."
- Tom Petty

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

May 10


----------



## twall13

I'm feeling lucky this year. According to my calculations, I should have over 60% odds for drawing my LE Elk tag this year. Unless a bunch of you decide to jump pools on me that is... Since my brother had that tag last year and I saw what was in there and what survived the rifle hunt I'd be pretty ecstatic to have that tag in my pocket. Less than a month and I should know. I'm guessing May 11th. I got my emails on a Wednesday last year...

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

KineKilla said:


> Too soon to start speculating?


It is NEVER too early. And I think moose is onto something on the 10th.

I’m sure I’ll be as successful as always!


----------



## KineKilla

Wednesday? I'm feeling that this is a Thursday kind of year. May 19th is my guess.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## callofthewild2

i don't mind waiting for my successful desert bighorn tag with 0 points.


----------



## 3arabians

KineKilla said:


> Wednesday? I'm feeling that this is a Thursday kind of year. May 19th is my guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Pfft! 5/19?! I’ll be planning my first scouting trip for the OIL moose hunt I’m drawing by then. I like twall and moose’s guesses but just to be different I say 5/9. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2pntkiller

I'm in the running for the sw desert northern September archery tag so hopefully there's just a bunch of 400" bulls walking up and down the roads out there! On top of vernon rifle deer and vernon lion. Could be a pretty busy fall!!


----------



## Slayer

Well… when is it?? I’m ready. Hit me already!!


----------



## 3arabians

Slayer said:


> Well… when is it?? I’m ready. Hit me already!!


In your honor as the creator of the god thread, I say the 9th! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

They like Fridays so I'll say May 13

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

The last couple years it’s been mid week… im still going with the 10th


----------



## Ray

Last year I got hit on the 10th, which was a Monday, the year before I got hit on the 13th, which was a Wednesday.

I think it’ll happen for sure not next week but the week, as to which day, I’m feeling Thursday, the 12th


----------



## MooseMeat

What’s the earliest date anyone can remember them charging cards?


----------



## Vanilla

233 pages to sift through for that answer, moose. Let us know what you find!


----------



## ridgetop

MooseMeat said:


> What’s the earliest date anyone can remember them charging cards?


In 2010, I got my Stansbury sheep notice sometime in mid April. I did my first scouting trip after I found out on April 17th.


----------



## MooseMeat

ridgetop said:


> In 2010, I got my Stansbury sheep notice sometime in mid April. I did my first scouting trip after I found out on April 17th.


That’s what I thought. I was remembering in 2008 it was the end of April when I got a charge.

correct me if im wrong, but didn’t they use to have permit numbers printed in the application books around that time as well? I thought I remembered in January reading how many mtn goat tags they had given for a specific unit which was the reason I decided to apply for it


----------



## Bearbait49

When i drew my limited deer tag in 2009 My card was hit Saturday April 18th.
Last year when I drew my elk tag my card was hit Tuesday May 11th. 
This year my guess is May 17th is when my CC will get hit for my Sheep Tag 👍


----------



## APD

I predict it won't be the same time next year.


----------



## johnnycake

It's May! 

This is my year for desert bighorn. I just know it


----------



## callofthewild2

johnnycake said:


> It's May!
> 
> This is my year for desert bighorn. I just know it



get in line mr. cake. i have been waiting for that tag since mid feb 2022.


----------



## Vanilla

Draw month....what a glorious thing! I seriously love "unsuccessful" emails and acquiring points. It's my favorite time of year!


----------



## 2pntkiller

Vanilla said:


> Draw month....what a glorious thing! I seriously love "unsuccessful" emails and acquiring points. It's my favorite time of year!


I have 7 doe deer points so hopefully I have a chance at something!!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Draw month....what a glorious thing! I seriously love "unsuccessful" emails and acquiring points. It's my favorite time of year!


Your story checks out.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Email Dates from my email inbox:



YearDate Email Received2014May 19th (Monday)2015May 19th (Tuesday)2016May 18th (Wednesday)2017May 23rd (Tuesday)2018Can't find the email?2019May 13th (Monday)2020May 15th (Friday)2021May 11th (Tuesday)


----------



## jbseamus83

RemingtonCountry said:


> Email Dates from my email inbox:
> 
> 
> 
> YearDate Email Received2014May 19th (Monday)2015May 19th (Tuesday)2016May 18th (Wednesday)2017May 23rd (Tuesday)2018Can't find the email?2019May 13th (Monday)2020May 15th (Friday)2021May 11th (Tuesday)


So, you're saying it will be on a Thursday then?


----------



## KineKilla

KineKilla said:


> Wednesday? I'm feeling that this is a Thursday kind of year. May 19th is my guess.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


As stated.....5/19/22.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Those are EMAIL dates, not credit card hit dates.


----------



## Clarq

I got my unsuccessful results for Wyoming bighorn sheep and mountain goat today. I'm preparing myself for a slow descent into depression as results from Montana, Colorado, Nevada, and Utah arrive over the coming weeks.

On the bright side, I'm about to get a sizable rebate from Wyoming.


----------



## CPAjeff

I’m in the same boat as Clarq - swing and a miss for goat and sheep in WY. Fingers crossed for MT. CO took my money for points, so that was nice!!

For UT, I’m just waiting for the expected “unsuccessful” across the board email. Thank goodness there are tags a guy can buy!!!


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> I got my unsuccessful results for Wyoming bighorn sheep and mountain goat today. I'm preparing myself for a slow descent into depression as results from Montana, Colorado, Nevada, and Utah arrive over the coming weeks.
> 
> On the bright side, I'm about to get a sizable rebate from Wyoming.





CPAjeff said:


> I’m in the same boat as Clarq - swing and a miss for goat and sheep in WY. Fingers crossed for MT. CO took my money for points, so that was nice!!
> 
> For UT, I’m just waiting for the expected “unsuccessful” across the board email. Thank goodness there are tags a guy can buy!!!


You poor, poor souls. I'll be sure to be thinking of you when I print my sheep and goat tags in July. For free.


----------



## MWScott72

Haven't paid much thought to draw dates this year. However, to combat any "unsuccesful-induced depression" i went ahead and scheduled a date to go whack a turkey. Poor thing will never know what hit it or why, but I'll feel better!


----------



## Vanilla

MWScott72 said:


> Poor thing will never know what hit it or why, but I'll feel better!


Are you still talking about the turkey? Or did you go back to my draw chances?


----------



## BigT

Think this year I will just wait for the emails to come through. I can't even remember which card I put the applications on!


----------



## Critter

This year I really can't afford any of the Utah tags that I put in for but I'll take any that I draw, I only put in for three tags a bison and a pronghorn, and a deer. The rest are just for points. 

Quite likely I'll be headed to Africa when the emails come out or real close to it.


----------



## Sidviciouser

MooseMeat said:


> That’s what I thought. I was remembering in 2008 it was the end of April when I got a charge.
> 
> correct me if im wrong, but didn’t they use to have permit numbers printed in the application books around that time as well? I thought I remembered in January reading how many mtn goat tags they had given for a specific unit which was the reason I decided to apply for it


They will do that next year. This is the last year we put in blind supposedly. The drawback is that you won't put in next year until end of March or in April I think. Same results. Longer wait.


----------



## brisket

It’s gonna start Tuesday, May 10th.


----------



## Humpy

This time of year makes you really miss goofy elk, I talked to Nevada comments


----------



## cedar

Humpy said:


> This time of year makes you really miss goofy elk, I talked to Nevada comments


I miss goofy elk's threads and comments. Looks like he is gone


----------



## Ray

does anyone know what happened to goofy, or did he just stop posting.

I was hoping cards would get hit today


----------



## CPAjeff

Ray said:


> does anyone know what happened to goofy, or did he just stop posting.
> 
> I was hoping cards would get hit today


He passed away a couple years ago.


----------



## Critter

Ray said:


> does anyone know what happened to goofy, or did he just stop posting.
> 
> I was hoping cards would get hit today


He passed away in August of 2020. 

His obituary is still available in the link below









Goofy Elk Has Left This World


You know that you are old when one of the first things that you look at in the morning is the obituaries. To my surprise this morning I saw this one. A fine man taken way too soon https://memorials.walkersanderson.com/randy-swenson/4297587/index.php .




www.utahwildlife.net


----------



## cedar

Critter said:


> He passed away in August of 2020.
> 
> His obituary is still available in the link below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goofy Elk Has Left This World
> 
> 
> You know that you are old when one of the first things that you look at in the morning is the obituaries. To my surprise this morning I saw this one. A fine man taken way too soon https://memorials.walkersanderson.com/randy-swenson/4297587/index.php .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.utahwildlife.net


I'm shocked and sad, he was a great guy. Rest in peace goofy


----------



## Raptorman

It's crazy that it has already been that long. RIP, Goof


----------



## Vanilla

I called Fallon today in honor of Goof. They said they couldn’t confirm anything. So I said I’m going to count to 10, and if credit card hits are going to start Tuesday then stay on the line. If it’s later than that, hang up. But if credit card hits are to commence Tuesday the 10th to stay on the line.

So I started counting. One….two…three (still hear breathing…) four….five…six…(oh my goodness is this really happening….) 

Stay tuned for the rest of the story tomorrow!


----------



## Critter

I can see the folks over in Fallon talking about this crazy Utahan asking questions and counting to up to ten or close to it. Perhaps they were actually wondering if you could count to 10?


----------



## johnnycake

One year I made some actual progress by calling and claiming I needed to update my card, and found out that they had just started running the draws and it was going to finish up the next day. She wasn't able to help me update the card but was sure UDWR would be in touch if there was a problem. 

Tried it again the next year, but no dice. Tight lips all around


----------



## 3arabians

Remember how goofy used to always call vanilla TS (if I remember right) in tribute to the good old days of UWN and nillers former screen name. I always got a kick out of that. RIP goofy elk. 

Everyone enjoy your weekend. The anxiety starts on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

3arabians said:


> Remember how goofy used to always call vanilla TS (if I remember right) in tribute to the good old days of UWN and nillers former screen name. I always got a kick out of that. RIP goofy elk.
> 
> Everyone enjoy your weekend. The anxiety starts on Monday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heck, I now have enough 6.5prc stockpiled so I can finally get out and shoot my new rifle. My stress level is all downhill from here on out. 😉


----------



## MooseMeat

johnnycake said:


> One year I made some actual progress by calling and claiming I needed to update my card, and found out that they had just started running the draws and it was going to finish up the next day. She wasn't able to help me update the card but was sure UDWR would be in touch if there was a problem.
> 
> Tried it again the next year, but no dice. Tight lips all around


That didn’t happen to be around the time they got burned on a phone call asking about a particular unit being open for bighorn sheep hunting was it? Ever since then they don’t offer much information over the phone 😂


----------



## johnnycake

MooseMeat said:


> That didn’t happen to be around the time they got burned on a phone call asking about a particular unit being open for bighorn sheep hunting was it? Ever since then they don’t offer much information over the phone 😂


Nah this was a few years pre-BLAAAM!


----------



## TPrawitt91

Anybody hit yet?


----------



## MooseMeat




----------



## MooseMeat

TPrawitt91 said:


> Anybody hit yet?


You weren’t kidding! 😂


----------



## TPrawitt91

MooseMeat said:


> You weren’t kidding! 😂


It's a problem lol


----------



## Clarq

I got an email from "DoNotReplyDWR" a few minutes ago. Turns out it was just a turkey harvest survey. What a disappointment...


----------



## jbseamus83

I tried to update my credit card info online and it said that all transactions had been successfully processed. I started to get excited. Logged into my credit card and nothing there. Called UDWD and they said that it always says that once the draw has started and that it won't open back up to changing it until after the draw results, so I have to wait until they contact me if I or my son are successful to change the card.


----------



## johnnycake

Tick tick tick tick


----------



## Critter




----------



## Vanilla

It’s draw week!


----------



## MooseMeat

jbseamus83 said:


> I tried to update my credit card info online and it said that all transactions had been successfully processed. I started to get excited. Logged into my credit card and nothing there. Called UDWD and they said that it always says that once the draw has started and that it won't open back up to changing it until after the draw results, so I have to wait until they contact me if I or my son are successful to change the card.


Can verify. The draw only takes a few minutes to complete. Once that’s done they start the charges. They locked down the card updates this morning. Charges could start any time


----------



## DeepTines

Decided while I wait for my UN email I would look at some numbers from previous years. With the tag reduction this year on the general deer unit we hunt I have found out I have just as good of odds to draw the LE elk tag I applied for. Oh and I have the same amount of points for both the general deer and the LE elk. Haha! Good luck to you all this year, I know I’m gonna need it!


----------



## Ray

Looks like it’ll be tomorrow


----------



## Vanilla

Vanilla said:


> I called Fallon today in honor of Goof. They said they couldn’t confirm anything. So I said I’m going to count to 10, and if credit card hits are going to start Tuesday then stay on the line. If it’s later than that, hang up. But if credit card hits are to commence Tuesday the 10th to stay on the line.
> 
> So I started counting. One….two…three (still hear breathing…) four….five…six…(oh my goodness is this really happening….)
> 
> Stay tuned for the rest of the story tomorrow!


7….8….9…..10.

Me- Hello? You still there?
Fallon- Yes. 
Me- Are we good? 
Fallon- Yes.

While none of my story is actually true, I watched All the President’s Men again recently and I’m sticking to tomorrow (Tuesday the 10th) being the day CCs start getting hit.


----------



## Springville Shooter

I bet somebody somewhere gets a legitimate hit before midnight tonight.----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter

Goofy Elk was one of the good ones. I hope his boys are doing good. He sure spent a ton of time with them in the woods.----SS


----------



## 3arabians

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91

Seriously?!? Not one of you have a hit yet?


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Sitting here looking at different forums, monitoring Facebook groups, waiting for someone somewhere to get hit and post about it so then I can begin few hours of crippling anxiety..


----------



## Ray

Please update us, if you happen to see someone get hit on another forum


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Ray said:


> Please update us, if you happen to see someone get hit on another forum


Absolutely. Posting here will be the first thing I do! For TPrawitt's sake at least.


----------



## Sidviciouser




----------



## TPrawitt91

RemingtonCountry said:


> Absolutely. Posting here will be the first thing I do! For TPrawitt's sake at least.


 Lol I appreciate it, I sit and watch computers restart all day at my job so lots of downtime daydreaming about this fall


----------



## twall13

I saw I had a bunch of notifications from this thread today and jumped on hoping it meant people were seeing cards hit. What a disappointment to find it's just everyone impatiently waiting like me. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Maybe while I wait, I'll see where I stand on the ol' TOTP rankings..

+1


----------



## callofthewild2

checked the card and saw 100.00 had been charged. but it was the **** oral surgeon.


----------



## BigT

I found which cards I put all mine and the kids applications on. Nothing yet! Not necessarily expecting much though... Did have a charge to the news Sportsman's pantry in Stansbury Park Utah though!


----------



## legacy

Cooome oooon eighty dollar charge!...... Don't be shy!


----------



## Ray

I just want my son to get his deer tag


----------



## johnnycake

I can already smell the desert bighorn tag. With 6 points going into the draw as a nonresident, I am a shoe in. I've waited long enough.


----------



## Ray

Just wanted to see what it would say if I tried changing my card information, got this back


----------



## Sidviciouser

Ray said:


> I just want my son to get his deer tag


Is he under 18? My son was able to muzzy hunt last year with a 3-in-1 tag since he is under 18 and it was awesome. That was a great idea to allow kids to get more experience. And give parents another reason to be in the mountains.


----------



## jbseamus83

Ray said:


> Just wanted to see what it would say if I tried changing my card information, got this back
> 
> View attachment 151972


That's the same thing I got yesterday.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Ray said:


> Just wanted to see what it would say if I tried changing my card information, got this back
> 
> View attachment 151972


That nearly looks like a successful email. The fact is says it was processed for your session ID is different than what it tells us when the draw is taking place. Pretty sure anyway.


----------



## Ray

Sidviciouser said:


> Is he under 18? My son was able to muzzy hunt last year with a 3-in-1 tag since he is under 18 and it was awesome. That was a great idea to allow kids to get more experience. And give parents another reason to be in the mountains.


yes sir, he’s 12, so this is his first stab at getting a tag


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Mine has the same response to update my card and there is no way it could be processed as it was a closed account for fraud. And I highly doubt I drew limited entry deer with 4 points and my moose tag at the same time. Although I did draw Bear with 4 points so who knows!


----------



## Critter

Friday, Friday, Friday is my favorite day. 

Friday, Friday, Friday is when I get my bison charge


----------



## jbseamus83

This may be one of my most unproductive weeks of the year...


----------



## MooseMeat

TPrawitt91 said:


> That nearly looks like a successful email. The fact is says it was processed for your session ID is different than what it tells us when the draw is taking place. Pretty sure anyway.


Or it’s telling those with that message that their transactions are already over with for that card, which was the initial app fees and they didn’t draw anything… 😉


----------



## Sidviciouser




----------



## Sidviciouser

Ray said:


> yes sir, he’s 12, so this is his first stab at getting a tag


My fingers are crossed for him. Good luck!


----------



## jbseamus83

MooseMeat said:


> Or it’s telling those with that message that their transactions are already over with for that card, which was the initial app fees and they didn’t draw anything… 😉


This is what I have feared


----------



## flyfisher20




----------



## Fowlmouth

BigT said:


> I found which cards I put all mine and the kids applications on. Nothing yet! Not necessarily expecting much though... Did have a charge to the news Sportsman's pantry in Stansbury Park Utah though!


I went in that store for my first and last time the other day. Pretty sad when you ask “where are the decoys”? And get a blank look from the employee before he said “what are those”? I then asked where the waders were located, got the same blank stare and response. I gave up and headed to the gun counter to ask about muzzleloader primers. That guy was as clueless as the first guy. I didn’t buy a dang thing I was so unimpressed. I guess they are like many other businesses and can’t hire competent help. Just a warm body to fill a position.


----------



## utahG5outdoors

Well I haven’t posted on here forever. But I do check this thread hourly it seems every year. I was curious if my message would be different from the one posted earlier, so I checked. This is what I got, so I figured I would post. And whatever this one means.. 

Just needed to add to the madness! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

That’s an interesting one


----------



## Dahlmer

utahG5outdoors said:


> Well I haven’t posted on here forever. But I do check this thread hourly it seems every year. I was curious if my message would be different from the one posted earlier, so I checked. This is what I got, so I figured I would post. And whatever this one means..
> 
> Just needed to add to the madness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I get this one for my application and the other for my sons application.


----------



## BigT

Fowlmouth said:


> I went in that store for my first and last time the other day. Pretty sad when you ask “where are the decoys”? And get a blank look from the employee before he said “what are those”? I then asked where the waders were located, got the same blank stare and response. I gave up and headed to the gun counter to ask about muzzleloader primers. That guy was as clueless as the first guy. I didn’t buy a dang thing I was so unimpressed. I guess they are like many other businesses and can’t hire competent help. Just a warm body to fill a position.


It was kind of exciting to get that type of store out here.. But it's not much bigger than the Maverik in Fillmore! More of a store where you can order, and wait for it to be delivered. Like if you purchased something online! I did pick up a down blanket for backpacking because it was 50% off. I wanted to compare the Swarovski NL Pure 12x42 to the Vortex UHD 12x50 but they wouldn't let me do it outside. Oh well!


----------



## twall13

twall13 said:


> I'm guessing May 11th. I got my emails on a Wednesday last year...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Things are looking good for my prediction.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MWScott72

twall13 said:


> Things are looking good for my prediction.


Well you just pizzed a bunch of folks off…but I like your style!


----------



## weaversamuel76

Montana said no to giving me a sheep tag again today. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

Guess I was off…. Fingers crossed for tomorrow


----------



## 2pntkiller

MooseMeat said:


> Guess I was off…. Fingers crossed for tomorrow


Maybe they're working nite shift 🤞🏽


----------



## jbseamus83

utahG5outdoors said:


> Well I haven’t posted on here forever. But I do check this thread hourly it seems every year. I was curious if my message would be different from the one posted earlier, so I checked. This is what I got, so I figured I would post. And whatever this one means..
> 
> Just needed to add to the madness!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got the other message yesterday. I'm getting this message for both my son and I today.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Tomorrow it is!


----------



## TPrawitt91

Fowlmouth said:


> I went in that store for my first and last time the other day. Pretty sad when you ask “where are the decoys”? And get a blank look from the employee before he said “what are those”? I then asked where the waders were located, got the same blank stare and response. I gave up and headed to the gun counter to ask about muzzleloader primers. That guy was as clueless as the first guy. I didn’t buy a dang thing I was so unimpressed. I guess they are like many other businesses and can’t hire competent help. Just a warm body to fill a position.


Huge swing and a miss on that store. They should have built a full sized store with an archery shop like others. I didn’t see much for waterfowl gear and they don’t have muzzleloader primers, but neither does anyone else right now.


----------



## KineKilla

I haven't seen primers of any flavor in at least two years it feels like. 

When I draw that Manti Muzzy Elk in the next couple days I'll have to get serious about finding some.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

KineKilla said:


> I haven't seen primers of any flavor in at least two years it feels like.
> 
> When I draw that Manti Muzzy Elk in the next couple days I'll have to get serious about finding some.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I can kick you some if needed


----------



## Clarq

weaversamuel76 said:


> Montana said no to giving me a sheep tag again today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Same. Surprise, surprise...


----------



## Vanilla

I've got a couple hours left in the day. I'm not giving up yet!


----------



## hazmat

I was hoping the tag fairy would have payed a visit overnight. But that didn't happen. That's the last time I put Elk piss under my pillow


----------



## KineKilla

Still a lot of day left. I don't think we're going to see hits yet but I wouldn't mind being wrong.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2pntkiller

Ray said:


> I can kick you some if needed


When the sportsman's in stansbury park opened up they had thousands but only 200 per person limit.


----------



## BigT

2pntkiller said:


> When the sportsman's in stansbury park opened up they had thousands but only 200 per person limit.


A friend of mine, and another member of this forum was one of the first in the store for grand opening last Thursday and tried to get some right off the bat and they didn't have any. Maybe they had some at the soft opening. They did have thousands of CCI primers for reloading but they weren't for muzzleload rifles. What they have had, is a pretty good selection of guns and ammo. Outside of that, if you need anything in particular, they've got a giant iPad looking thing that you can place orders on.


----------



## 2pntkiller

I went opening day in the afternoon after work. But didn't look for 209 i just grabbed some large rifle magnum and got outta there


----------



## TPrawitt91

2pntkiller said:


> When the sportsman's in stansbury park opened up they had thousands but only 200 per person limit.


They had rifle primers with limits, I went the first day of soft opening and confirmed no muzzy primers.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Alright gentleman, I am back in my post and updating every minute again!


----------



## Critter

I figure that with the alerts that I have set up on my CC account that I used, my cell phone will light up with text messages along with a couple of emails. 

This way I don't have to keep checking my CC every 15 minutes.

A few years ago I had a medical procedure done and I actually got the alert on my phone before the transaction had gone through on the Dr's office CC machine.


----------



## Clarq

I'll bet the folks in Fallon are watching this thread and laughing at us as they debate how much longer they want to delay the charges and watch us all squirm.


----------



## CPAjeff

I know it's generally not the rule, but I got hit for my LE antelope tag last year after I received the successful email. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## KineKilla

CPAjeff said:


> I know it's generally not the rule, but I got hit for my LE antelope tag last year after I received the successful email.


We don't need that kind of negativity in here.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Tick tock….


----------



## Ray

This here is some bulls!#%, don’t they know some of us are impatient?


----------



## fobit

A well run business would notify the successful applicant a few days before the money disappeared out of his credit card


----------



## Sidviciouser

fobit said:


> A well run business would notify the successful applicant a few days before the money disappeared out of his credit card


But if they can't pay they will give the tag to someone else. I believe that's why they charge first. Can you imagine the mess afterward if you didn't charge first? "Hey, I got this here email that says I'm successful!" Even if they can't pay. What if they can't reach them because they are gone on vacation or something and come back to a successful email and the tag is reallocated.


----------



## Sidviciouser

Vanilla said:


> Tick tock….


----------



## TPrawitt91

Sidviciouser said:


> But if they can't pay they will give the tag to someone else. I believe that's why they charge first. Can you imagine the mess afterward if you didn't charge first? "Hey, I got this here email that says I'm successful!" Even if they can't pay. What if they can't reach them because they are gone on vacation or something and come back to a successful email and the tag is reallocated.


If the card on file doesn't go charge after a few attempts the DWR will contact them to update payment before moving on to the next applicant.


----------



## Sidviciouser

TPrawitt91 said:


> If the card on file doesn't go charge after a few attempts the DWR will contact them to update payment before moving on to the next applicant.


For sure, but if they can't reach them for a week or so they will not keep trying forever. And if someone had a successful email and came back and said their phone number changed, family member was in the hospital, death in the fam, etc, it would be a nightmare for them. Best to charge cards and work it out before telling them they are successful. That's my only point.


----------



## callofthewild2

at least no one on here has said i have just been hit. that gives me some comfort that it hasn't started yet.


----------



## wolft

I've seen crack-fiends at the Maverik downtown more patient than you fellas 😉.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

wolft said:


> I've seen crack-fiends at the Maverik downtown more patient than you fellas 😉.


Don't judge me...


----------



## MooseMeat

callofthewild2 said:


> at least no one on here has said i have just been hit. that gives me some comfort that it hasn't started yet.


A guy on MM is claiming a hit for a NR deer tag 20 minutes ago. It is MM… so take it for what it’s worth


----------



## Bux n Dux




----------



## RemingtonCountry

MooseMeat said:


> A guy on MM is claiming a hit for a NR deer tag 20 minutes ago. It is MM… so take it for what it’s worth


I saw that as well, I get a little skeptical on the first few claims..


----------



## RemingtonCountry

No date on there............. Could be a false alarm..


----------



## Ray

Trust but verify


----------



## RemingtonCountry

So far we have 2 potential hits on MM, and one on here.


----------



## 3arabians

RemingtonCountry said:


> So far we have 2 potential hits on MM, and one on here.


Looks like the jokers have finally showed up, so we are getting closer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

Anyone know this bux and dux fella?


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Looks like the jokers have finally showed up, so we are getting closer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


C'mon boo, I'm sure this is your year to get your moose tag!


----------



## MooseMeat

Hit!!















apparently my wife decided it was time to renew Her Amazon prime membership 🙄


----------



## bowhunter

MooseMeat said:


> Hit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apparently my wife decided it was time to renew Her Amazon prime membership 🙄


Dick! Why you gotta do that!


----------



## johnnycake

I got pretty excited to see a significantly large transaction alert from THE card this morning in my e-mail. I was less excited when I remembered getting roped into letting my kids sign up for various extracurriculars this summer, and had conveniently forgotten how expensive the little bastages can be.


----------



## bowhunter

johnnycake said:


> I got pretty excited to see a significantly large transaction alert from THE card this morning in my e-mail. I was less excited when I remembered getting roped into letting my kids sign up for various extracurriculars this summer, and had conveniently forgotten how expensive the little bastages can be.


Amen, I dropped 6k for Highschool Drill and Nationals. Oh, what I could do with 6k!!!


----------



## Vanilla

Nada here. Which if this holds out that means I get more points.

I fricken love points!


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> Nada here. Which if this holds out that means I get more points.
> 
> I fricken love points!


----------



## Ray

Looks like not today either


----------



## Sidviciouser

Ray said:


> Looks like not today either


----------



## Vanilla

This is dumb.

I’m calling Fallon!


----------



## 2full

Vanilla said:


> This is dumb.
> 
> I’m calling Fallon!


Good luck with that !!
I hear they aren't taking calls right now.


----------



## Ray

here's some contact information for ya. 


*Phone:*​(775) 423-1345​*Fax:*​(775) 423-0381​*Mailing Address:*​PO Box 2040
Fallon, NV 89407-2040​*E-Mail:*​General Information: [email protected]
Sales: [email protected]
Customer Support: [email protected]
Webmaster: [email protected]
Wildlife Services: [email protected]​


----------



## Silentanddeadly

Ray said:


> here's some contact information for ya.
> 
> 
> *Phone:*​(775) 423-1345​*Fax:*​(775) 423-0381​*Mailing Address:*​PO Box 2040
> Fallon, NV 89407-2040​*E-Mail:*​General Information: [email protected]
> Sales: [email protected]
> Customer Support: [email protected]om
> Webmaster: [email protected]
> Wildlife Services: [email protected]​


Good luck they told me, results will be on or before the end of May,
that's all the info they will give out.


----------



## twall13

It's time for me to admit defeat. It would appear today is not the day... Now that I got being wrong about something out of the way I'm sure to be right about drawing my LE Elk tag.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

It's gonna be on a Thursday this year. 

I said the 19th but I'm getting anxiety so maybe they should just do it tomorrow instead.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

The worst part about this is that it could literally go on for 20 more days before the actual deadline arrives.


----------



## Vanilla

Clarq said:


> The worst part about this is that it could literally go on for 20 more days before the actual deadline arrives.


And they might just to screw with people!


----------



## jbseamus83

Clarq said:


> The worst part about this is that it could literally go on for 20 more days before the actual deadline arrives.


----------



## CPAjeff

I usually play credit cards for the cash bonus’ and cash back. My wife was doing the grocery pickup order tonight and went to get a card out of my wallet. I set the speed record getting my wallet out of her hands. She looked at me like I was hiding something and that led to a LONG discussion about credit card hits this time of year. I explained that I didn’t want charges hitting the card and sending false hope…

I don’t think she believes me that I’m not hiding something from her … 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> I usually play credit cards for the cash bonus’ and cash back. My wife was doing the grocery pickup order tonight and went to get a card out of my wallet. I set the speed record getting my wallet out of her hands. She looked at me like I was hiding something and that led to a LONG discussion about credit card hits this time of year. I explained that I didn’t want charges hitting the card and sending false hope…
> 
> I don’t think she believes me that I’m not hiding something from her … 🤦🏻‍♂️


Don't worry, I'll never tell her our little secret.😘


----------



## KineKilla

CPAjeff said:


> I usually play credit cards for the cash bonus’ and cash back. My wife was doing the grocery pickup order tonight and went to get a card out of my wallet. I set the speed record getting my wallet out of her hands. She looked at me like I was hiding something and that led to a LONG discussion about credit card hits this time of year. I explained that I didn’t want charges hitting the card and sending false hope…
> 
> I don’t think she believes me that I’m not hiding something from her …


Now you have to buy her something. That way she'll think that is the charge you were hiding.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Back in the post again today... Hoping for some results!


----------



## Sidviciouser




----------



## Sidviciouser

I'm usually not this impatient. I usually like to take as long as possible to get the bad news email/charge. I don't know what's gotten into me this year.


----------



## Ray

in years past, it seems they start hitting cards late afternoon


----------



## MooseMeat

New prediction:

sometime around noon today, running cards through tomorrow until early afternoon.

im basing it all off the time frame it told us on Tuesday when they shut off the card update app and said check back in 48-72 hours. 48 is today, 72 is tomorrow


----------



## johnnycake

Sidviciouser said:


> I'm usually not this impatient. I usually like to take as long as possible to get the bad news email/charge. I don't know what's gotten into me this year.


----------



## coltonjdavis

MooseMeat said:


> New prediction:
> 
> sometime around noon today, running cards through tomorrow until early afternoon.
> 
> im basing it all off the time frame it told us on Tuesday when they shut off the card update app and said check back in 48-72 hours. 48 is today, 72 is tomorrow


I can concur based on cards usually getting hit beginning on Thursday.


----------



## Critter

Friday the 13th I tell ya

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepTines

My new guess is sometime between today and may 31st. I need to get back to real life, the wife probably thinks I’ve got something going on with how much I’ve been on these forums.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I'M HIT!!!!!


----------



## Ray

RemingtonCountry said:


> I'M HIT!!!!!


This the truth?


----------



## Ray

I believe you more than the other posts, that's for sure. Trust but verify


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Swear on this sacred forum. Hit for my sisters general deer tag and my dads dedicated deer tag!


----------



## RemingtonCountry




----------



## jbseamus83

DeepTines said:


> My new guess is sometime between today and may 31st. I need to get back to real life, the wife probably thinks I’ve got something going on with how much I’ve been on these forums.


Safe bet.


----------



## Silentanddeadly

RemingtonCountry said:


> I'M HIT!!!!!


What did they hit you for


----------



## Ray

Nice! Hope you get something for yourself, RemingtonCountry!


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Silentanddeadly said:


> What did they hit you for


Check last post of page 241!


----------



## Ray

another posted on MM that he got hit too


----------



## jbseamus83

I haven't gotten hit, so none of this can be real. Just sayin...


----------



## Ray

jbseamus83 said:


> I haven't gotten hit, so none of this can be real. Just sayin...


what did you get hit with?


----------



## 3arabians

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Also just got a screenshot of a charge from a buddy for LE Elk!


----------



## johnnycake

Middle of the page!


----------



## stripey22

I was just charged $285 for LE Elk.


----------



## jbseamus83

Ray said:


> what did you get hit with?


Nothing. That was the point. I won't believe that any of this is happening until my card is hit.


----------



## legacy




----------



## Slayer

Game On! Now hit me!!


----------



## Raptorman

Anyone with AFCU get hit yet?


----------



## Ray

Raptorman said:


> Anyone with AFCU get hit yet?


I put my sons application on my AFCU account, nothing yet.


----------



## turkinator

We got hit for general deer tags and someone in my family got lucky and got hit for a big bull tag!!!


----------



## Clarq

LOL, we're all just like crackheads waiting for the dealer to show up.


----------



## Raptorman

Haha, it's true!


----------



## 3arabians

General deer tag hit over here for the wife or daughter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stripey22

Clarq said:


> LOL, we're all just like crackheads waiting for the dealer to show up.


Nothing quite like seeing that charge on the card.


----------



## Ray

nothing for me yet, Imma let the depression set in


----------



## Ray

I'm on my second year for my dedicated, I have that at least!


----------



## Sidviciouser

Congrats folks! I put in for 6 different people for deer tags in a unit with 60% chance of drawing. I should see SOMETHING hit. At least two of them had 1 point. 😬


----------



## KineKilla

Two hits here. Both GS deer.

That tells me (if I recall my application correctly) that I did not get my DH permit but did draw a rifle buck tag. A friend also drew his GS deer rifle.

Still hopeful for an LE Elk tag or something but knowing the draw order...less so.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

anyone know the order they do kids?


----------



## coltonjdavis

I thought it was OIL, LE, General.


----------



## MooseMeat

OIL is last on the draw sequence 

Anyone seeing any OIL hits yet?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

apply for. Big game permits are drawn in the following order: •First—Buck deer (all limited-entry permits) •Second—Bull elk (all limited-entry permits) •Third—Buck pronghorn (all limitedentry permits) •Fourth—Once-in-a-lifetime permits •Fifth—General buck deer (Lifetime License holders) •Sixth—General buck deer (Dedicated Hunters) •Seventh—General buck deer (youth) •Eighth—General buck deer •Last—Youth any bull elk


----------



## BigT

Nothing on my end yet! Dangit!


----------



## Sidviciouser

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> apply for. Big game permits are drawn in the following order: •First—Buck deer (all limited-entry permits) •Second—Bull elk (all limited-entry permits) •Third—Buck pronghorn (all limitedentry permits) •Fourth—Once-in-a-lifetime permits •Fifth—General buck deer (Lifetime License holders) •Sixth—General buck deer (Dedicated Hunters) •Seventh—General buck deer (youth) •Eighth—General buck deer •Last—Youth any bull elk


That being said, it typically comes in a single credit card charge correct?


----------



## Clarq

In the past we have received separate charges for each permit or group of permits if a group application was submitted.


----------



## Sidviciouser

Clarq said:


> In the past we have received separate charges for each permit or group of permits if a group application was submitted.


Good to know.


----------



## PHall

Got hit for LE Elk, Archery-Wasatch!


----------



## JuddCT

My daughter (15) and son (son turns 12 on 8/1/22 ) both got their Manti general deer tags. Add that to my wife and I in our 2nd year of DH and we got a great family hunt planned for this fall!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> apply for. Big game permits are drawn in the following order: •First—Buck deer (all limited-entry permits) •Second—Bull elk (all limited-entry permits) •Third—Buck pronghorn (all limitedentry permits) •Fourth—Once-in-a-lifetime permits •Fifth—General buck deer (Lifetime License holders) •Sixth—General buck deer (Dedicated Hunters) •Seventh—General buck deer (youth) •Eighth—General buck deer •Last—Youth any bull elk


Ok, so what’s the charging order?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

I have no idea. I would assume it is completely random. last year my charges were 2 days apart. gs deer 1day and wifes moose the next


----------



## johnnycake

MooseMeat said:


> Ok, so what’s the charging order?


Honestly, I don't know that there is one. We've had several years where LE, GS, and OIAL tags were drawn by family in the same year and sometimes the OIAL is charged first, sometimes GS, and sometimes LE. I tried patterning it ~6yrs ago and just gave up.


----------



## MooseMeat

I can’t wait for the bitching that will commence 24 hours from now when emails are sent out and peoples hopes and dreams are crush once again. Those are my favorite posts ever


----------



## MooseMeat

It’s also incredible to think about how many people there are out there right now that are in complete panic mode 🤣


----------



## Clarq

I'll bet 99% of applicants are living life as normal, just waiting for the email and probably not thinking much about it. We on here are an abnormal bunch.

I don't lose hope until the email arrives. Seems like my charges always come later than others.


----------



## buck

My card just got hit as well. Wife’s general deer.
Glad I found this forum and I’m not the only one watching my credit card like an addict haha.


----------



## tander123

Clarq said:


> I'll bet 99% of applicants are living life as normal, just waiting for the email and probably not thinking much about it. We on here are an abnormal bunch.
> 
> I don't lose hope until the email arrives. Seems like my charges always come later than others.


Very true


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

MooseMeat said:


> I can’t wait for the bitching that will commence 24 hours from now when emails are sent out and peoples hopes and dreams are crush once again. Those are my favorite posts ever


Who would be complaining? Points are AWESOME! Don’t we all just want points?


----------



## prumpf

Just got a call from America First saying I am overloading their server with the amount of account refresh activity.


----------



## callofthewild2

my son just let me know he got a 55.00 hit. nice to see he got his antelope tag that we had to turn back in last year again this year.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Vanilla said:


> Who would be complaining? Points are AWESOME! Don’t we all just want points?


Does this mean I am in good shape with 7 cow elk and 5 doe antelope?


----------



## MooseMeat

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Does this mean I am in good shape with 7 cow elk and 5 doe antelope?


Depends on the unit!


----------



## MooseMeat

Clarq said:


> I'll bet 99% of applicants are living life as normal, just waiting for the email and probably not thinking much about it. We on here are an abnormal bunch.
> 
> I don't lose hope until the email arrives. Seems like my charges always come later than others.


Posts in Facebook groups and on Instagram says otherwise haha


----------



## Vanilla

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Does this mean I am in good shape with 7 cow elk and 5 doe antelope?





MooseMeat said:


> Depends on the unit!



How stupid is it that moose’s comment is truth? Ugggh, I didn’t even want to think of the depressing nature of the antlerless situation in Utah until next month. Thanks for making me depressed early.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

For sure it will come and go quickly then we will just wait some more.


----------



## 3arabians

Seems like this first wave of hits is pretty weak. I expect a bigger wave this afternoon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

hopefully we can all be in that ocean when it comes


----------



## Vanilla

There are no waves. Unless your card company just delays showing charges, (Cabelas visa cards were notorious for this back in the day when I used that…always got email before charges showed) then you don’t have a tag coming this fall.


----------



## Sidviciouser

Vanilla said:


> Who would be complaining? Points are AWESOME! Don’t we all just want points?


Absolutely! I'm a points collector. I have some vintage points I'm very proud of actually.


----------



## Wire

Still no hits for me


----------



## callofthewild2

looks like i will at least have a gs deer tag this year. it has been awhile since i had a tag in my pocket.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Sidviciouser said:


> Absolutely! I'm a points collector. I have some vintage points I'm very proud of actually.


I also have some oldies. some OIL from 1994


----------



## Sidviciouser

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> I also have some oldies. some OIL from 1994


Same, sitting on a pile of moose points. I expect that pile to grow. LOL


----------



## jbseamus83

Got hit for 2 general deer tags (1 for me, 1 for my son). Do charges come in separately for various hunts/species? Or should I assume that I just collected points on all other hunts that I put in for?


----------



## Sidviciouser

Just got a bunch of separate hits! Me and my son hit the mid season rifle LE Fish Lake Elk! A bunch of $40 and one more $285. That last one is a surprise for me


----------



## weaversamuel76

MooseMeat said:


> It’s also incredible to think about how many people there are out there right now that are in complete panic mode


Isn't there like 5 stages of grief?
I'm still at the shocked stage which is odd considering I never draw so why is that my expectation?

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## jbseamus83

Sidviciouser said:


> Just got a bunch of separate hits! Me and my son hit the mid season rifle LE Fish Lake Elk! A bunch of $40 and one more $285. That last one is a surprise for me


Hmm. So, how many $285 charges did you have? 3? Did you put in for a CWMU tag? Because that is pretty much the only thing besides the LE bull tag that is $285.


----------



## Sidviciouser

jbseamus83 said:


> Hmm. So, how many $285 charges did you have? 3? Because if I'm reading things right, the only charge for $285 should be LE Bull Elk.


I put in me and my son on Fishlake elk as a group. That charge was $570. There was another $285 charge. My family has never drawn elk before so 3 in one year would be amazing.


----------



## jbseamus83

Sidviciouser said:


> I put in me and my son on Fishlake elk as a group. That charge was $570. There was another $285 charge. My family has never drawn elk before so 3 in one year would be amazing.


Wow! congrats!


----------



## Sidviciouser

jbseamus83 said:


> Wow! congrats!


Thanks, I don't know how I'm going to focus at work for the remainder of the day.... week.


----------



## CPAjeff

Sidviciouser said:


> Thanks, I don't know how I'm going to focus at work for the remainder of the year until hunting season.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## Clarq

Sidviciouser said:


> Thanks, I don't know how I'm going to focus at work for the remainder of the day.... week.


Would that third elk charge also be for the mid season hunt? If so, that's a lot of elk to find in 9 days. Too much of a good thing?


----------



## 3arabians

Sidviciouser said:


> I put in me and my son on Fishlake elk as a group. That charge was $570. There was another $285 charge. My family has never drawn elk before so 3 in one year would be amazing.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnycake

This is bullsnit. I demand to speak to the manager. DON'T THESE PEOPLE KNOW WHO I AM?!!


----------



## MooseMeat

Clarq said:


> Would that third elk charge also be for the mid season hunt? If so, that's a lot of elk to find in 9 days. Too much of a good thing?


If you know any unit well, a guy could kill a bull (and probably just that, a bull) every day. Some days you could kill multiple. But again, that depends on how well a person knows a unit.


----------



## Clarq

Yeah, depends on how picky you want to be. I was also thinking about butchering, packing, etc. on top of that. It wouldn't be bad with enough support.


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla said:


> There are no waves. Unless your card company just delays showing charges, (Cabelas visa cards were notorious for this back in the day when I used that…always got email before charges showed) then you don’t have a tag coming this fall.


There’s some kind of a “wave”. when I drew my big bull tag in 2020, everyone else got hits the day it started on my debit card, I had DH, and everything we got hit for was GS, so I knew it wasn’t me. The next morning I woke up early to go turkey hunting. Checked again, still nothing. Got back to service around 10 and got a notification that I had a new charge for $285. Then I had to wait 2 agonizingly long days before I got emails to see who got the tag, me or the wife. And this was all debit card, no credit. I hate the credit card game with late charges so I always put tags on my debit card.


----------



## MooseMeat

Clarq said:


> Yeah, depends on how picky you want to be. I was also thinking about butchering, packing, etc. on top of that. It wouldn't be bad with enough support.


That’s where you run into time issues. The pack out… it all sounds good until you get the dam things on the ground. Even near a road, it’s at least a half day ordeal


----------



## gander311

I just got hit for $285. Looks like I finally cashed in my 19 LE elk points on the early rifle Central Manti tag. And I'm a lucky guy with a lifetime license so I always get my GS buck tag. 

I was planning on drawing this year, so I've been hitting it hard putting in miles with a heavy pack every day for the last 6 weeks. Looks like my efforts need to continue. Should be a great fall!


----------



## Sidviciouser

Clarq said:


> Would that third elk charge also be for the mid season hunt? If so, that's a lot of elk to find in 9 days. Too much of a good thing?


No, we had a lot of points going into the draw so I thought I might draw. I put in for Sept and Nov hunts for all the others.


----------



## Ray

it seems to have ended. none of my hunting drew anything


----------



## CPAjeff

Ray said:


> it seems to have ended. none of my hunting drew anything


Oh ye of little faith!! NEVER GIVE UP UNTIL THE EMAIL COMES!


----------



## nvbucks78

Ray said:


> it seems to have ended. none of my hunting drew anything


It's not over. We just got hit for general deer in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## Critter

Ray said:


> it seems to have ended. none of my hunting drew anything


The thing about Utah is that you have a chance up until that email shows up 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## BGD

I wouldn’t give up hope. Last couple years I have had cc hits middle of day clear late into the night. I have a couple of my boys that have more than enough points draw a deer tag and I haven’t seen hits yet. Of course crazier things have happened but I think we still have some hits yet to come.


----------



## Raptorman

Nothing here either, like I said AFCU, maybe they are behind in showing the charges.


----------



## Dahlmer

Too early to give up still. They usually run charges for at least a couple of days. Still haven't seen any charges for general deer which I have more than enough points for.


----------



## TPrawitt91

The last time I drew a deer tag my I believe my cc hit was a couple days behind, Discover card. There is still hope! Although I’m pretty good at getting points lol


----------



## johnnycake

CPAjeff said:


> Oh ye of little faith!! NEVER GIVE UP UNTIL THE EMAIL COMES!


----------



## 3arabians

Ray said:


> it seems to have ended. none of my hunting drew anything


Grab a cold one or do some MMA Ray. Still plenty of time. I’m still waiting to hear on several charges for family members that have historically been a guarantee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bossloader

I got a $80 hit


----------



## Sidviciouser

Clarq said:


> Yeah, depends on how picky you want to be. I was also thinking about butchering, packing, etc. on top of that. It wouldn't be bad with enough support.


My father in law has horses so I'm going to have to be really nice to him this summer. And we butcher everything ourselves. I don't have any problem with the butcher shop, but I want my kids to experience ALL the responsibility of pulling that trigger and harvesting that animal. It will be my boys' first real shot at a mature bull so I don't know how picky he will be. And I'm only picky for the first 3 days.


----------



## Ray

3arabians said:


> Grab a cold one or do some MMA Ray. Still plenty of time. I’m still waiting to hear on several charges for family members that have historically been a guarantee.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Way ahead of you, good sir. heading for a training session as we speak. The cold ones come after!


----------



## BigT

Literally just had a charge come through for $195 for my dedicated deer! On Discover. Still nothing else. Was thinking my oldest son had the points to draw a particular CWMU buck deer permit.... Maybe not! But that's on an Amex card.


----------



## Clarq

Just got hit for my general deer tag.


----------



## Clarq

I just realized that this is about the only time I'm eager to see money disappear from my bank account.


----------



## Vanilla

One of the things that sucks about having a lifetime license is that I never get to see the CC hit come through for general deer. 

Maybe I should just give that up so I can see CC hits from now on?


----------



## CPAjeff

Why does it take so long for my mountain goat charge to hit my card?!? I was basically guaranteed that tag this year . . . in my mind.


----------



## Critter

CPAjeff said:


> Why does it take so long for my mountain goat charge to hit my card?!? I was basically guaranteed that tag this year . . . in my mind.


I have the same feeling for my bison tag.


----------



## johnnycake

I am at loss. I just can't see how this happened?! My ex-neighbors former mail carrier's nephew drew the same sheep tag last year that I applied for this year and we have the same number of points?! 

What the fudge?!


----------



## Critter

johnnycake said:


> I am at loss. I just can't see how this happened?! My ex-neighbors former mail carrier's nephew drew the same sheep tag last year that I applied for this year and we have the same number of points?!
> 
> What the fudge?!


They know you JC and how much grief you give to everyone with all your tags that you buy OTC up in the north.


----------



## Critter

Oh, and like VB I'll have my Lifetime License for the LaSal's muzzle loader hunt.


----------



## 3arabians

2nd general deer charge just hit 6 hours after the first one on the same card. Just wanted to address the nervous nellies out there and illustrate how the series of charges can come in. No need to worry yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDog09

Anyone have hits on their Scheels CCs?


----------



## Critter

TOP


----------



## Vincent203




----------



## Vincent203

Curious it looks like me and my wife both drew. Le elk tag one of us had 13 points the other 2 points applied separately would u turn the point one back in and focus on one hunt this year or go for both


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vincent203 said:


> Curious it looks like me and my wife both drew. Le elk tag one of us had 13 points the other 2 points applied separately would u turn the point one back in and focus on one hunt this year or go for both


Depends on how close you are to guaranteed at 13 points. 

A buddy and I drew LE archery elk together back in 2017, and I pulled him from his unit to come hunt mine. I was so worried that he wasn't going to get one that I hardly hunted for mine. Two tags is tough. 

If you're close to guaranteed with 13 points, I'd turn it in and focus on the tag with 2 points. 

However, filling two bull tags in the same season is an absolute riot!


----------



## CPAjeff

Vincent203 said:


> Curious it looks like me and my wife both drew. Le elk tag one of us had 13 points the other 2 points applied separately would u turn the point one back in and focus on one hunt this year or go for both


What unit and weapon?


----------



## Vincent203

Mine I put in for muzzloader as 1st choice and 2nd choice late rifle 

her 1st choice late rifle 2nd choice muzzloader
Both of us wasatch mtns


----------



## Wire

Vincent203 said:


> Mine I put in for muzzloader as 1st choice and 2nd choice late rifle
> 
> her 1st choice late rifle 2nd choice muzzloader
> Both of us wasatch mtns


If they are for the different hunts, I would hunt them both. Should be plenty of time between the hunts to be ready for both.


----------



## KineKilla

Vincent203 said:


> View attachment 152005


It's that Wallyworld tag that can be hard to fill.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

Vincent203 said:


> Curious it looks like me and my wife both drew. Le elk tag one of us had 13 points the other 2 points applied separately would u turn the point one back in and focus on one hunt this year or go for both


I’d keep them both. Too many unknowns at this point as far as technology allowance, elk plans up for review this year, etc… to be giving back tags. Things are about to get pretty shooketh up in utah next year I think


----------



## Wbrim

I got GS Buck, I wasn’t sure I would. At 530pm, so they must still be going.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

It hsppenrd


----------



## MWScott72

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Does this mean I am in good shape with 7 cow elk and 5 doe antelope?


Good Lord Vanilla, you'd better draw at least one skinhead permit this fall. i know you like to accumulate, but it's time to drop something with those point totals! 😉

Edit: Oops, just saw this was a Dirty 6x6 comment and not Vanilla. My apologies!!


----------



## MWScott72

Vanilla said:


> How stupid is it that moose’s comment is truth? Ugggh, I didn’t even want to think of the depressing nature of the antlerless situation in Utah until next month. Thanks for making me depressed early.


5 doe antelope points will draw almost any unit...not all, but most.

7 cow elk points puts you in the top tier of cow hunts. I think it took 4 or 5 to draw Deseret last year ( for a reference point).

Now do I think it's crazy how many points it is taking to draw some of these hunts? ABSOULUTELY!!!


----------



## johnnycake

Critter said:


> They know you JC and how much grief you give to everyone with all your tags that you buy OTC up in the north.


How DARE you?! Like I would ever buy OTC tags up here in the Northland, like some dirty pissant nonres. Bish, I print them out for FREE


----------



## Wire

I just got hit for $80. It's either my vernon muzzleloader tag or it could be my 2 boys general season deer. I'd be happy with either since it's the first year my youngest son can hunt.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Just got hit! Archery Mule Deer Oquirrh Stansbury for me and little bro!


----------



## APD

I have a $285 bull charge on my card. That means either the kid or myself have drawn this year. My money is on the kid. He turns 13 this summer. I hope he's up to it.


Edit: I forgot about the wife. I put her in for a long shot cwmu as well.


----------



## DallanC

$413 charge... swamp donkey?

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq

DallanC said:


> $413 charge... swamp donkey?
> 
> -DallanC


... or bison, or goat?


----------



## MWScott72

DallanC said:


> $413 charge... swamp donkey?
> 
> -DallanC


That, buff or mtn. goat


----------



## DallanC

Hmmm yea, wife did put in for buff. Odds are its moose though, I'm in top tier.

Kindof disappointed if thats true... my sons on a LDS mission and will miss out on a cool family experience.

-DallanC


----------



## Clarq

If so, I can't wait to see how the ATV tip-up trick works on a moose...


----------



## MooseMeat

Clarq said:


> If so, I can't wait to see how the ATV tip-up trick works on a moose...


It doesn’t. I’ve tried


----------



## CPAjeff

DallanC said:


> Hmmm yea, wife did put in for buff. Odds are its moose though, I'm in top tier.
> 
> Kindof disappointed if thats true... my sons on a LDS mission and will miss out on a cool family experience.
> 
> -DallanC


I’ll volunteer to be your son for the moose hunt!


----------



## utahbigbull

Looks like two GS muzzy deer tags for my two boys. But they just as well be LE Bull tags. My oldest son is set to come home from his two years in Berlin around Sept 1st and this fall is going to be all about finally getting my hunting buddy back and spending time with him!!! Been a LONG two years!!


----------



## Mark B

We have 2 general deer tags pending as of 10 minutes ago on America first.


----------



## Springville Shooter

UNBELIEVABLE! Just got hit for $413. Going hunting for bull moose with one of my kiddos!-------SS


----------



## johnnycake

Clarq said:


> If so, I can't wait to see how the ATV tip-up trick works on a moose...


You don't need no newfangled vehicular gizmos to pack out a moose. You just need an idiot or three.


----------



## reb8600

Raptorman said:


> Nothing here either, like I said AFCU, maybe they are behind in showing the charges.


AFCU has always been a day or two behind


----------



## 3arabians

It’s difficult to put into words but here it goes. 

These bull moose hits you girls are getting makes me soooooo jealous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springville Shooter

Vincent203 said:


> Curious it looks like me and my wife both drew. Le elk tag one of us had 13 points the other 2 points applied separately would u turn the point one back in and focus on one hunt this year or go for both


For me, the answer is always to hunt! Figure it out, find a way. Tags are so hard to get these days and a person only gets so many chances in a lifetime. ----SS


----------



## Bax*

I hate the next 24 hours. I’m constantly checking my account over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over….


----------



## KineKilla

CPAjeff said:


> I’ll volunteer to be your son for the moose hunt!


I was going to post this same thing. 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC

Sure you say that now... wait till you get a call from deep in some hell hole telling you to bring a pack 

-DallanC


----------



## prumpf

DallanC said:


> Sure you say that now... wait till you get a call from deep in some hell hole telling you to bring a pack
> 
> -DallanC





DallanC said:


> Sure you say that now... wait till you get a call from deep in some hell hole telling you to bring a pack
> 
> -DallanC



hit me up when you have one down. I have shot 4 elk solo In the last 6 years and always had buddies drop everything to come and help. I feel like i am in debt to the hunting gods and I need to even the scale. Burger and fries on the way home has to be included though 😂


----------



## TPrawitt91

Brother in law got hit for a rifle deer tag with 0 points! It’s his first hunt ever, just completed hunter safety last fall. That will be fun trying to find him a buck


----------



## CPAjeff

DallanC said:


> Sure you say that now... wait till you get a call from deep in some hell hole telling you to bring a pack
> 
> -DallanC


Wanna bet?!?! To steal a line from a law firm here in Utah, "one call, that's all!" I'll be there!!!!!!


----------



## DallanC

There were 3 here in top tier of moose, me SS and I cant remember who the other was... 3arabians? I cant remember. Would be a fun trifecta if all 3 drew.

-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker

I got hit for $413 too…

it’s going to be fun!


----------



## Critter

TPrawitt91 said:


> Brother in law got hit for a rifle deer tag with 0 points! It’s his first hunt ever, just completed hunter safety last fall. That will be fun trying to find him a buck


What unit?

I know one that you can draw with 0 points is the San Juan Abajo Mtns

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

DallanC said:


> There were 3 here in top tier of moose, me SS and I cant remember who the other was... 3arabians? I cant remember. Would be a fun trifecta if all 3 drew.
> 
> -DallanC


Maybe silentstalker. Definitely not me. I’ll be staring at 17 points pretty soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

I’m thinking we’ll see emails on Monday, or even late tomorrow


----------



## TPrawitt91

Critter said:


> What unit?
> 
> I know one that you can draw with 0 points is the San Juan Abajo Mtns
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


Kamas or Wasatch West, I can’t remember which was the first choice.


----------



## johnnycake

3arabians said:


> Maybe silentstalker. Definitely not me. I’ll be staring at 17 points pretty soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

NAFT for my wife, daughters or me. Oh well, I have 4 antlerless deer points. I might get to deer hunt this year, but who knows with the decrease in permits. I'll get OTC elk tags and enjoy that hunt. I'm still kicking myself in the @ss for not buying a lifetime license when I had the opportunity to do so.


----------



## Vanilla

MWScott72 said:


> Good Lord Vanilla, you'd better draw at least one skinhead permit this fall. i know you like to accumulate, but it's time to drop something with those point totals! 😉
> 
> Edit: Oops, just saw this was a Dirty 6x6 comment and not Vanilla. My apologies!!


Trust me, your comment is still valid. You don’t have to edit it, even if I didn’t write that.

And for the record, I don’t like to accumulate. I’m just a complete idiot.


----------



## BigT

Got a hit tonight for one of my sons for the CWMU I put them in on. Pretty excited!


----------



## BGD

For someone that needs a little hope, 10:44 pm and just got two $40 hits to the cc for Utah Bucks Permit.


----------



## Crndgs8

limited entry deer here. Multi season vernon.


----------



## prumpf

Fowlmouth said:


> NAFT for my wife, daughters or me. Oh well, I have 4 antlerless deer points. I might get to deer hunt this year, but who knows with the decrease in permits. I'll get OTC elk tags and enjoy that hunt. I'm still kicking myself in the @ss for not buying a lifetime license when I had the opportunity to do so.


I wouldn’t count yourself out yet. Last year I got my charge the day after people first posted. Also this year I should draw my tag pretty safe and haven’t gotten a charge yet, so stay in the hope camp with me a little longer 😁


----------



## BGD

Make that 3 hits for deer. Just got another at 11:04.


----------



## prumpf

BGD said:


> Make that 3 hits for deer. Just got another at 11:04.


Keep the hope flowing. Also greedy son of a gun BGD 😜


----------



## brisket

Nothing here yet, but I’ll bet the kids deer tags will hit tonight sometime. 🤞


----------



## DevilDog09

My Scheels CC just got hit at 1:30 am for Dedicated hunter. It’s still happening folks. Stay strong


----------



## weaversamuel76

weaversamuel76 said:


> Isn't there like 5 stages of grief?
> I'm still at the shocked stage which is odd considering I never draw so why is that my expectation?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I have now moved to the angry stage. This whole thing must to rigged not see a single charge for my entire family. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Just barely got a hit for my sons deer tag this morning.


----------



## KineKilla

Seemed like all my charges came in at the same time in the past. I don't recall getting say a $40 hut and then another hit days later.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

You want a message of hope? Well, not even the email is the end because at least for LE and OIL it’s pretty likely that you are the first alternate. All it takes is one person turning that tag in…


----------



## muleydeermaniac

My brother just text me. He got hit for two deer tags about 10 minutes ago. The card I used for my tags this year notoriously gets hit after I get the email. I should have a deer tag as well.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter

One general deer hit, 1 minute ago. Still going on.


----------



## brisket

muleydeermaniac said:


> Just barely got a hit for my sons deer tag this morning.


Same here, about 20 minutes ago. They are still running cards.


----------



## flyfisher20

Look what the tooth fairy left me overnight 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

I don’t buy they are still running cards. Particularly in the middle of the night or at 5:40 am Fallon time.

This is simply when YOUR card company is registering the charge. They all do it differently. Some are faster than others.

They don’t have a poor employee sitting there at their desk running each of our cards one at a time. The draw was completed. A program sends charges out for payment. Some cards take longer to register than others. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it!


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> I don’t buy they are still running cards. Particularly in the middle of the night or at 5:40 am Fallon time.
> 
> This is simply when YOUR card company is registering the charge. They all do it differently. Some are faster than others.
> 
> They don’t have a poor employee sitting there at their desk running each of our cards one at a time. The draw was completed. A program sends charges out for payment. Some cards take longer to register than others. That’s my story and I’m sticking to it!


My bet is they throttle the card running through software, slowing it down so they don’t hit limits imposed by the banks.


----------



## TPrawitt91

Crndgs8 said:


> limited entry deer here. Multi season vernon.


Now THAT is an awesome tag!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

MWScott72 said:


> Good Lord Vanilla, you'd better draw at least one skinhead permit this fall. i know you like to accumulate, but it's time to drop something with those point totals! 😉
> 
> Edit: Oops, just saw this was a Dirty 6x6 comment and not Vanilla. My apologies!


No need for apologies. after current cc hits looks like I will have 8 cow elk and 6 doe antelope for next year.


----------



## 3arabians

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> No need for apologies. after current cc hits looks like I will have 8 cow elk and 6 doe antelope for next year.


Wait, what? You do realize the antlerless application period hasn’t even started yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prumpf

Got my LE Archery Bull hit. Keep the party going


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

3arabians said:


> Wait, what? You do realize the antlerless application period hasn’t even started yet?


Yup I do. Only going to purchase points. have a buffalo and deer tags.


----------



## cedar

My card got hit 11 minutes ago. general season buck


----------



## RemingtonCountry

You know, we better have some awesome story posts this year with all you guys drawing LE and OIL!!!


----------



## Raptorman

Finally got hit about 11pm last night. GS deer tags, was really hoping my dad would draw his CWMU deer, but no such luck.


----------



## Fowlmouth

1 GS deer permit for my daughter.


----------



## johnnycake

RemingtonCountry said:


> You know, we better have some awesome story posts this year with all you guys drawing LE and OIL!!!


You want story time? Oh, I'll give you story time...

The North wind rose up. 
Sudden stillness was my hope.
Grief beyond measure.


----------



## Ray

johnnycake said:


> You want story time? Oh, I'll give you story time...
> 
> The North wind rose up.
> Sudden stillness was my hope.
> Grief beyond measure.


Story of my life


----------



## cdbright

I got hit for deer tags BUT it was for $120 , There is 3 of us for a party hunt but how di they come up with $120 ? Should be $55 X 3 right ?


----------



## BGD

Deer tags are $40


----------



## salmotrutta81

My cc got hit last night for deer! Have not seen an email yet.


----------



## MooseMeat

Emails are hitting now


----------



## Ray

MooseMeat said:


> Emails are hitting now


you draw anything?


----------



## MooseMeat

Ray said:


> you draw anything?


I did.


----------



## Clarq

Finally get that goat tag?


----------



## 3arabians

Got my daughters email. We are down to 2 more chances for her youth any bull tag. 

UNSUCCESSFUL: Youth Any Bull Elk

I really wish they would stop yelling about it when she is unsuccessful on that. It’s just rude. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

3arabians said:


> Got my daughters email. We are down to 2 more chances for her youth any bull tag.
> 
> UNSUCCESSFUL: Youth Any Bull Elk
> 
> I really wish they would stop yelling about it when she is unsuccessful on that. It’s just rude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They really do like to rub it in!

No email yet for me. I’m nervous I didn’t earn my points!


----------



## elkhunterUT

I forgot about this insanely huge thread and started another one - my bad!! Our family hit the goldmine this year:

I drew a Newfy's sheep tag (2nd hunt)
Brother (silentstalker) drew a moose tag after a LONG wait
Dad drew archery antelope
My brother's son should also draw a Wyoming archery elk tag
Two youngest kids drew any legal weapon deer tags so they can hunt all seasons

Going to be an insanely busy fall, but I won't complain!!


----------



## Wire

Got the emails. My 2 boys actually drew their second choice for muzzleloader deer on the Manti. Over all the years I've never seen a second choice get drawn. Still gonna be a fun hunt.


----------



## Ray

Wire said:


> Got the emails. My 2 boys actually drew their second choice for muzzleloader deer on the Manti. Over all the years I've never seen a second choice get drawn. Still gonna be a fun hunt.


I got my 5th choice in 2019


----------



## 3arabians

elkhunterUT said:


> I forgot about this insanely huge thread and started another one - my bad!! Our family hit the goldmine this year:
> 
> I drew a Newfy's sheep tag (2nd hunt)
> Brother (silentstalker) drew a moose tag after a LONG wait
> Dad drew archery antelope
> My brother's son should also draw a Wyoming archery elk tag
> Two youngest kids drew any legal weapon deer tags so they can hunt all seasons
> 
> Going to be an insanely busy fall, but I won't complain!!


It’s okay. Everyone makes mistakes. I felt a little dirty after congratulating you on the “other thread” but your family’s draws are so awesome this year that I hope this god of all threads forgives me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

Ray said:


> I got my 5th choice in 2019


Kamas or box elder? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

3arabians said:


> Kamas or box elder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Box Elder, Kamas was my 4th hahah. I wanted to make sure I could at least hunt the extended.


----------



## KineKilla

Received my son's email. He was put in for point only across the board and was successful in all of them!

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## reb8600

No charges or email for me yet. I am sure I will get the to bad you lose email again sometime


----------



## Vanilla

I should have at least a cow elk tag coming this year too. So not a total loss.


----------



## johnnycake

Vanilla said:


> View attachment 152017
> 
> 
> I should have at least a cow elk tag coming this year too. So not a total loss.


----------



## jbseamus83

3arabians said:


> Got my daughters email. We are down to 2 more chances for her youth any bull tag.
> 
> UNSUCCESSFUL: Youth Any Bull Elk
> 
> I really wish they would stop yelling about it when she is unsuccessful on that. It’s just rude.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've always thought that it was a very EMPHATIC way of saying "KEEP DREAMING!"


----------



## MooseMeat

Wire said:


> Got the emails. My 2 boys actually drew their second choice for muzzleloader deer on the Manti. Over all the years I've never seen a second choice get drawn. Still gonna be a fun hunt.


I’ve drawn 5th choice archery tags before


----------



## Bax*




----------



## middlefork

Unsuccessful for me. Still have one year left on DH and I'll try for a spike elk tag.


----------



## Bax*

Vanilla said:


> View attachment 152017
> 
> 
> I should have at least a cow elk tag coming this year too. So not a total loss.


#MeToo

Guess I’d better start planning some scouting trips down there with a Nilla


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> View attachment 152019


Well, I just inhaled my coors light and almost drowned. 

Thanks buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgetop

I just got my unsuccessful email on my LE stuff. That was crazy fast over past years. Now time to get ready for the general season.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I ended up getting my email with successful for dedicated hunter again. But still no charge to my card yet. Not the first time this has happened.


----------



## Critter

Struck out on everything except for my LL LaSal muzzle loader deer.

Now to wait for Colorado's draw while I am in South Africa   

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Vanilla said:


> View attachment 152017
> 
> 
> I should have at least a cow elk tag coming this year too. So not a total loss.


I'm right there with ya. Think I have 5 cow elk points this year.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

KineKilla said:


> I'm right there with ya. Think I have 5 cow elk points this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I get it with vanilla, he loves points but, you boys need to broaden your horizons. I have 2 points and it’s too many for my tag this year. I sat out for my wife’s tag last year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

I got my email at 4:20.......
I’m going Buffalo cow hunting on the Henries. 
And I got my dedicated poacher deer tag!!
Sadly, my daughter did not get her deer tag. She had one last year. So not unexpected.


----------



## johnnycake

2full said:


> I got my email at 4:20.......
> I’m going Buffalo cow hunting on the Henries.
> And I got my dedicated poacher deer tag!!
> Sadly, my daughter did not get her deer tag. She had one last year. So not unexpected.


I wanna see pics of that wooly lady when you knock her down!


----------



## Brookie

Wire said:


> Got the emails. My 2 boys actually drew their second choice for muzzleloader deer on the Manti. Over all the years I've never seen a second choice get drawn. Still gonna be a fun hunt.


My son had Manti muzzleloader 1st choice and didn't draw. He's not a youth though


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Read 'em and weep, boys!


----------



## 3arabians

colorcountrygunner said:


> Read 'em and weep, boys!
> View attachment 152022


Oof, come over for a cold PBR. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Dang CCG, that’s brutal!


----------



## TPrawitt91

colorcountrygunner said:


> Read 'em and weep, boys!
> View attachment 152022


Pain


----------



## APD

I got my email and the wife's email this afternoon. Mostly unsuccessful as I had assumed. The kid, however, is one lucky turd. He'll be bouncing all over the place when I tell him tonight.









The plan is to have a good fun hunt and ideally harvest any bull he so chooses. But I sure would love for him to have some close encounters with talkative elk first.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Congrats, APD! I'm not too upset about my plight. The OTC archery elk hunt is the main event as far as I'm concerned! My wife also got a big Cleveland Steamer from the draw Gods but we are thinking about getting her a muzz elk tag and staying in the new wall tent we bought at the expo. Cozy fires and good food at night will make it a fun hunt whether we find elk or not. I also have a metric butt ton of doe pronghorn points that should draw me a tag, but who even knows anymore? If I draw that I will probably block out several days to go stay on the Dutton chasing them with a recurve to give those ham and eggers a fighting chance. If I'm still empty handed at the end I will pull out the AR and turn it into a squash match. And lets not forget the Idaho bear tag thats good til the end of October!


----------



## Catherder

Steaming pile of unsuccessful for me too. Kinda surprised about the general deer unsuccessful, but it is what it is.


----------



## 3arabians

Did you hear that!? 

It’s cake boy giggling like a school girl at Cath and CCG up in the last frontier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

3arabians said:


> Did you hear that!?
> 
> It’s cake boy giggling like a school girl at Cath and CCG up in the last frontier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope he chokes on a moose steak!


----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> Read 'em and weep, boys!
> man
> View attachment 152022


Wow......that’s a bad day !!
at least you can get an elk tag.


----------



## Catherder

3arabians said:


> Did you hear that!?
> 
> It’s cake boy giggling like a school girl at Cath and CCG up in the last frontier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No, Tushycake is cussing right now because he just got a paper cut from scrolling through his booklet of tags.


----------



## johnnycake

colorcountrygunner said:


> Read 'em and weep, boys!
> View attachment 152022


At least you're consistent...

The bounteous North. 
Tags without end for all time.
Utah sucks, ha ha.


----------



## 2full

johnnycake said:


> I wanna see pics of that wooly lady when you knock her down!


i figured at my age I better get it done. Didn’t want to wait much longer for the bull tag, and then not be able to do it. Should be an interesting and fun hunt. I still kick myself in the butt for when I had to turn the bull tag back in 8 years ago.


----------



## Ray

The boy and I didn’t draw a **** thing. That said, I’m on my 2nd year of my dedicated tag, might draw a doe deer tag with 4 points and will buy the annual archery elk tag.

as for the boy, I told him his options are either spike elk or any bull, he chose any bull, even though I tried talking him into spike. Either way, he’s excited, so I’m happy.


----------



## johnnycake

2full said:


> i figured at my age I better get it done. Didn’t want to wait much longer for the bull tag, and then not be able to do it. Should be an interesting and fun hunt. I still kick myself in the butt for when I had to turn the bull tag back in 8 years ago.


That was 8yrs ago already?! I know it was a tough call, but I'm just glad you're still around and pulled another one.


----------



## 3arabians

Ray said:


> The boy and I didn’t draw a **** thing. That said, I’m on my 2nd year of my dedicated tag, might draw a doe deer tag with 4 points and will buy the annual archery elk tag.
> 
> as for the boy, I told him his options are either spike elk or any bull, he chose any bull, even though I tried talking him into spike. Either way, he’s excited, so I’m happy.


Your boys got style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner

johnnycake said:


> That was 8yrs ago already?! I know it was a tough call, but I'm just glad you're still around and pulled another one.


I also cant believe it's been 8 years. Did I get caught in a time warp and go 5 years into the future. Seems like it was only a few years ago at most.


----------



## KineKilla

3arabians said:


> I get it with vanilla, he loves points but, you boys need to broaden your horizons. I have 2 points and it’s too many for my tag this year. I sat out for my wife’s tag last year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have applied for a cow permit every one of those 5 years. I have not been hoarding points.

In fact, I apply for 6 people and all of us now have 5 cow elk points. They drastically cut tags in the southern portion of the Manti and it immediately caused people to start building points.

We now hunt up on the northern portion and should be able to draw no problem.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## broncobarns

It took 25 years but I finally got a SUCCESSFUL under my name. Almost didn't seem real.









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth

Turns out 2 of my daughters drew GS muzzleloader tags. The successful e mail came before her CC was charged. No tags for me, but that’s fine, I’ll be busy helping them.


----------



## prumpf




----------



## 3arabians

KineKilla said:


> I have applied for a cow permit every one of those 5 years. I have not been hoarding points.
> 
> In fact, I apply for 6 people and all of us now have 5 cow elk points. They drastically cut tags in the southern portion of the Manti and it immediately caused people to start building points.
> 
> We now hunt up on the northern portion and should be able to draw no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Nice. That’s what I meant by broaden your horizons. Move to an easier to draw hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

3arabians said:


> Nice. That’s what I meant by broaden your horizons. Move to an easier to draw hunt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Easier said than done on the antlerless. The year after the last time I drew a tag I did my research and found a unit I was 50/50 on drawing with 0 points. I took a chance there, didn’t draw.

The next year with 1 point I applied for the same unit as I would historically have been guaranteed to draw and I just wanted to hunt. That unit in its history had never required more than a point, and like I said, was decent odds forever with 0 points. Didn’t draw.

Then I had 2 points. So I found a unit that 1 point had guaranteed tags forever and applied. I didn’t draw. All the sudden I’m sitting on 3 cow elk points after having applied for units that never required points or at least more than 1 point. And that next year I saw units that had required 2-3 points move to 5 point units in one year!

The antlerless draws have turned into the biggest quagmire in our system, and that’s saying something. Point creep skyrocketed very quickly the last 5 years.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Vanilla said:


> Easier said than done on the antlerless. The year after the last time I drew a tag I did my research and found a unit I was 50/50 on drawing with 0 points. I took a chance there, didn’t draw.
> 
> The next year with 1 point I applied for the same unit as I would historically have been guaranteed to draw and I just wanted to hunt. That unit in its history had never required more than a point, and like I said, was decent odds forever with 0 points. Didn’t draw.
> 
> Then I had 2 points. So I found a unit that 1 point had guaranteed tags forever and applied. I didn’t draw. All the sudden I’m sitting on 3 cow elk points after having applied for units that never required points or at least more than 1 point. And that next year I saw units that had required 2-3 points move to 5 point units in one year!
> 
> The antlerless draws have turned into the biggest quagmire in our system, and that’s saying something. Point creep skyrocketed very quickly the last 5 years.


Agreed! I have found the same thing true with the antlerless deer. I should have been guaranteed a permit with 1 point, didn't happen. then 2 points didn't happen. then 3 didn't happen. I'm sitting on 4 points now and wondering if I'm still not going to draw again this year.


----------



## Critter

Vanilla said:


> Easier said than done on the antlerless. The year after the last time I drew a tag I did my research and found a unit I was 50/50 on drawing with 0 points. I took a chance there, didn’t draw.
> 
> The next year with 1 point I applied for the same unit as I would historically have been guaranteed to draw and I just wanted to hunt. That unit in its history had never required more than a point, and like I said, was decent odds forever with 0 points. Didn’t draw.
> 
> Then I had 2 points. So I found a unit that 1 point had guaranteed tags forever and applied. I didn’t draw. All the sudden I’m sitting on 3 cow elk points after having applied for units that never required points or at least more than 1 point. And that next year I saw units that had required 2-3 points move to 5 point units in one year!
> 
> The antlerless draws have turned into the biggest quagmire in our system, and that’s saying something. Point creep skyrocketed very quickly the last 5 years.


And I thought that I was the only one that had that kind of luck.....

The anterless system is where I would like to see Utah go to just a single point system for both deer and elk. You have 20 points and want to put in for a cow, then by all means put in for a cow but you loose all your points. Same with a doe deer, draw a doe tag and you loose your deer points. This would make applicants really think hard if they want to go on a cow meat hunt or save them for a LE bull or buck tag. j

When I was building points in Colorado for a high point deer and elk hunts I hunted every year on a second choice cow tag or a OTC either sex archery tag for both deer and elk.. But those cow tags now require a couple of points to draw.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I just checked my antlerless points and I have 8 doe pronghorn points. That SHOULD be plenty right? Like I said, who even knows anymore?


----------



## 3arabians

colorcountrygunner said:


> I just checked my antlerless points and I have 8 doe pronghorn points. That SHOULD be plenty right? Like I said, who even knows anymore?


Yes 8 is plenty. I have 7. The biggest challenge for me is finding time to hunt it. The hunt dates always conflict with other hunts I have going that mean much more to me than a doe pronghorn hunt. I’m currently kicking around the idea of burning em on something but I have a dedicated deer tag that will potentially be a 3 month season so I probably won’t hunt this year and have 8 next year for my final year of dedicated. 

So, I will likely have 9 points before I really want to hunt a doe. 

I would agree with vanilla that the antlerless pronghorn draw is a quagmire. Takes at least 5 points for a decent chance at most if not all of the hunts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Not just antlerless pronghorn. Multiple hunts on the Manti taking 5+ points to draw for cow elk. On the unit with the largest elk herd in the entire state.


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> Not just antlerless pronghorn. Multiple hunts on the Manti taking 5+ points to draw for cow elk. On the unit with the largest elk herd in the entire state.


Yes, those hunts are definitely jacked up. 

Is it a decrease in permits or an increase in applicants driving those odds? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

3arabians said:


> Is it a decrease in permits or an increase in applicants driving those odds?


Yes.


----------



## 3arabians

Vanilla said:


> Yes.


Ha, gotcha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dahlmer

General deer for me. Elk and moose points this year.

My son didn't draw his tag, so I'll probably mentor him on mine this year.


----------



## Vanilla

Just because. I needed a TOTP for old times sake.


----------



## flyfisher20

So since I drew my LE elk tag is this where I demand that you all disclose your honey holes? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

flyfisher20 said:


> So since I drew my LE elk tag is this where I demand that you all disclose your honey holes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you have to start a new thread for that. With the explanation that you are just trying to put meat on the table along with how poor you are.


----------



## twall13

Critter said:


> No, you have to start a new thread for that. With the explanation that you are just trying to put meat on the table along with how poor you are.


Aren't those threads supposed to start out with, "So I'm not looking for anyone's honey hole, but..."?

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack

Both my daughters drew a general deer tag. But not me 🙁. Good thing I have 5 bonus points for cow elk this year!


----------



## MooseMeat

Critter said:


> No, you have to start a new thread for that. With the explanation that you are just trying to put meat on the table along with how poor you are.


Don’t forget to play the kid card somehow in that sad story about how you need someone’s locations to hard earned spots. You could also go for the trifecta and throw in a disability or illness in there as well. That seems to really get people feeling generous


----------



## Vanilla

All you have to do is pretend you’re a single girl and you’ll get any info you want!


----------



## prumpf

Vanilla said:


> All you have to do is pretend you’re a single girl and you’ll get any info you want!


And then let everyone know that you left half an elk 5 miles in because you couldn’t get it out yourself.


----------



## Lone_Hunter

KineKilla said:


> I have applied for a cow permit every one of those 5 years. I have not been hoarding points.
> 
> In fact, I apply for 6 people and all of us now have* 5 cow elk points*. They drastically cut tags in the southern portion of the Manti and it immediately caused people to start building points.
> 
> We now hunt up on the northern portion and should be able to draw no problem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk





Slap That Quack said:


> Both my daughters drew a general deer tag. But not me 🙁. Good thing I have *5 bonus points* for cow elk this year!


I'm sitting here with 5 cow points too. Im starting to wonder how many other guys are sitting on 5 points. I figured i might be on the high end of the pool, but maybe not. Just waiting for the anterless draw to open. For everything else this year I just bought a point.


----------



## Isuckathunting

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'm sitting here with 5 cow points too. Im starting to wonder how many other guys are sitting on 5 points. I figured i might be on the high end of the pool, but maybe not. Just waiting for the anterless draw to open. For everything else this year I just bought a point.


I've got 4 so all you guys with 5 figure out what unit and hunt season you're putting in for so I can apply for the other ones and draw.


----------



## DallanC

Confirmed. Wasatch Moose.

Alright stick flippers and frontstuffers... keep an eye out for swamp donkeys, I'll give you some good steaks if we harvest one you stumble across 

-DallanC


----------



## ns450f

16 points and no luck on the late season elk rifle for me.
18 points and no luck on LE buck for the old man.
4 points and no luck on general season buck for my buddy.


----------



## 3arabians

DallanC said:


> Confirmed. Wasatch Moose.
> 
> Alright stick flippers and frontstuffers... keep an eye out for swamp donkeys, I'll give you some good steaks if we harvest one you stumble across
> 
> -DallanC


Right on! We recently bought a property on the wasatch and will be spending most the summer and fall weekends up there. I’ll keep my head on a swivel and be in touch with you on what I see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cedar

Lone_Hunter said:


> I'm sitting here with 5 cow points too. Im starting to wonder how many other guys are sitting on 5 points. I figured i might be on the high end of the pool, but maybe not. Just waiting for the anterless draw to open. For everything else this year I just bought a point.


I have 6 points


----------



## DallanC

3arabians said:


> Right on! We recently bought a property on the wasatch and will be spending most the summer and fall weekends up there. I’ll keep my head on a swivel and be in touch with you on what I see.


Still got that horse with the huge 'noggen? 

-DallanC


----------



## 3arabians

DallanC said:


> Still got that horse with the huge 'noggen?
> 
> -DallanC


Yup, my brother’s horse (a meat packing beast) so he will be your contact for moose steak negotiating if he ends up getting involved.


----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> I also cant believe it's been 8 years. Did I get caught in a time warp and go 5 years into the future. Seems like it was only a few years ago at most.


I did some research on the date. 
I actually drew it in 15......but I had 14 points that year. Yes, I really am dyslexic.


----------



## MrShane

DallanC said:


> Confirmed. Wasatch Moose.
> 
> Alright stick flippers and frontstuffers... keep an eye out for swamp donkeys, I'll give you some good steaks if we harvest one you stumble across
> 
> -DallanC


Congrats Dallan!
I just got home from fishing Powell for four days with no cell service.
Thinking about this years draw each night was driving me nuts.
My wife and son have both received ‘loser’ emails.
I put in for Moose and have not heard yet.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Clarq

MrShane said:


> Congrats Dallan!
> I just got home from fishing Powell for four days with no cell service.
> Thinking about this years draw each night was driving me nuts.
> My wife and son have both received ‘loser’ emails.
> I put in for Moose and have not heard yet.
> Fingers crossed!


Check your junk mail folder. My dad's email ended up there.


----------



## MWScott72

3arabians said:


> Yes 8 is plenty. I have 7. The biggest challenge for me is finding time to hunt it. The hunt dates always conflict with other hunts I have going that mean much more to me than a doe pronghorn hunt. I’m currently kicking around the idea of burning em on something but I have a dedicated deer tag that will potentially be a 3 month season so I probably won’t hunt this year and have 8 next year for my final year of dedicated.
> 
> So, I will likely have 9 points before I really want to hunt a doe.
> 
> I would agree with vanilla that the antlerless pronghorn draw is a quagmire. Takes at least 5 points for a decent chance at most if not all of the hunts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just stop donating that $10 Jake. You are far ahead of the curve with 7 points that you can draw about any tag you want. Plenty of doe hunts going for 5 points. If you hunted that CWMU I told you to hunt last year, you could hunt the morning and be home by 1pm with steaks in tow! Not a big time commitment.

We (wife, son, and I) didn't draw any tags, but that's OK this fall. My son and I may just do any bull and call it good, or there's always the possibility of heading back to OK for ******'s. Haven't made my mind up yet, and there's always a chance for speed goats in WY too. I havn't drawn in 2 years for does so it has to be my turn, right?

Oh yeah, and I have 4 points for cow elk. Hopefully, the odds say true for our chosen hunt and we don't pull a "Vanilla" or "Kinekilla".

Dallan - good luck on the moose. We had some moose straps a couple days ago from my friend's moose last fall, and I do believe I could get really use to it. Johnnycake makes me jealous!!!

Edit: the filter on this site is cracking me up. Used a nickname for whitetails above, and apparently the site thinks I'm throwing out a racially- charged epithet. What has happened to our country that everything is offensive to someone?


----------



## johnnycake

flyfisher20 said:


> So since I drew my LE elk tag is this where I demand that you all disclose your honey holes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, in hindsight I should've asked for your ETA before I honeyed my hole for you, but here we are. Hurry please.


----------



## 3arabians

johnnycake said:


> Ok, in hindsight I should've asked for your ETA before I honeyed my hole for you, but here we are. Hurry please.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3arabians

MWScott72 said:


> Just stop donating that $10 Jake. You are far ahead of the curve with 7 points that you can draw about any tag you want. Plenty of doe hunts going for 5 points. If you hunted that CWMU I told you to hunt last year, you could hunt the morning and be home by 1pm with steaks in tow! Not a big time commitment.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Mike. Vanilla taught me. Must have more points!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## MrShane

prumpf said:


> And then let everyone know that you left half an elk 5 miles in because you couldn’t get it out yourself.


Don’t forget the actual kill was made by (hopefully I’m remembering this right) an underpowered handgun which technically is poaching.


----------



## MrShane

Clarq said:


> Check your junk mail folder. My dad's email ended up there.


Clarq, you nailed it.
I didn’t even think to check the junk box.
Unfortunately, struck out again, times 20 years.
This Moose thing is ridiculous.
I would trade all my Moose points for five Deer bonus points.


----------



## flyfisher20

johnnycake said:


> Ok, in hindsight I should've asked for your ETA before I honeyed my hole for you, but here we are. Hurry please.


Don't worry, my dad already told me to only hunt where the elk are 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

You all aren’t being very compassionate to my point plight. It’s not a choice. This is a disease. Check the DSM-XIV!


----------



## Sidviciouser

3arabians said:


> Kamas or box elder?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kamas used to be a great fallback. Took the sting out of the GS draw for the first few years.


----------



## johnnycake

flyfisher20 said:


> Don't worry, my dad already told me to only hunt where the elk are
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, like you'll be here today or... It was fun for a bit, but the allure of sticky cheeks is starting to wear off.


----------



## jbseamus83

Sidviciouser said:


> Kamas used to be a great fallback. Took the sting out of the GS draw for the first few years.


Just out of curiosity, what happened to it? Is it too overrun, too developed? What's the story with it now?


----------



## Sidviciouser

prumpf said:


> And then let everyone know that you left half an elk 5 miles in because you couldn’t get it out yourself.


Forget the honey hole. I want to know where in Utah you can get in 5 miles without a road near it? LOL


----------



## Sidviciouser

jbseamus83 said:


> Just out of curiosity, what happened to it? Is it too overrun, too developed? What's the story with it now?


More hunters. There are so many hunters now and they have the same plan. I don't blame them. 

There are so many bear and lions up there it's a tough hunt. We used to see a lot of deer and elk and rarely a bear. Last season we saw few deer and elk and 7 different bear in 4 days. Don't let anyone tell you it's not the predators. I know more than one old timer that talks about the predator poison they used in the 70's (it was bad and should be gone), it killed 95%+ of predators. They talk about every single camp having a deer hanging the first weekend. If you wanted a big one you hunted harder and it would take 3-4 days to fill your tag. I don't want the poison, but it's dead proof that predators are a big cause of less game.


----------



## jbseamus83

Sidviciouser said:


> More hunters. There are so many hunters now and they have the same plan. I don't blame them.
> 
> There are so many bear and lions up there it's a tough hunt. We used to see a lot of deer and elk and rarely a bear. Last season we saw few deer and elk and 7 different bear in 4 days. Don't let anyone tell you it's not the predators. I know more than one old timer that talks about the predator poison they used in the 70's (it was bad and should be gone), it killed 95%+ of predators. They talk about every single camp having a deer hanging the first weekend. If you wanted a big one you hunted harder and it would take 3-4 days to fill your tag. I don't want the poison, but it's dead proof that predators are a big cause of less game.


Thanks. Just curious. I had a cow elk tag in the area this last season. Really tough to get on the elk the first portion of the season. Toward the end of the season when they had moved a little lower into winter ranges, I had several encounters. I saw a few deer, but not a ton. Predators move animals. Regardless how many animals they actually kill, they will push them and move them for sure. And that area is fantastic bear habitat.


----------



## Raptorman

Manti Archery deer for my dad and I. Will be the first time hunting with the bow for a while. So I am excited to try and get my first animal with it. 

My bro lucked out and drew Wasatch Muzzy elk with 2 points. If anyone has any tips or places to check out, please let me know. I haven't spent a ton of time on the unit and am excited to get to know it better.


----------



## Texscala

I put in for general season deer with my brother and mountain goat by myself this year. I double checked that I received the confirmation email when I applied because I have not had a credit card hit or an unsuccessful email but my brother did. Does this seem weird or is it normal and I should just wait and see what happens?


----------



## Critter

Did you look in your spam box for the email?


----------



## DallanC

Did you have any bonus points? If you were successful they would be reset to 0. Otherwise call the DWR and ask them.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter

DallanC said:


> Did you have any bonus points? If you were successful they would be reset to 0. Otherwise call the DWR and ask them.
> 
> -DallanC


Did they update your points after drawing your swamp donkey tag? 

I just looked at my points and they are still reflecting 2021 as my last point with nothing being updated.


----------



## DallanC

Critter said:


> Did they update your points after drawing your swamp donkey tag?
> 
> I just looked at my points and they are still reflecting 2021 as my last point with nothing being updated.


Ah, it must not be updated yet. The only 2022 species I show updated is Bear.

-DallanC


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Tag Correction.
what I thought was a Buffalo and 2 general tags was not. it is Buffalo for me and a Alton ranch cactus buck for my wife.


----------



## MrShane

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Tag Correction.
> what I thought was a Buffalo and 2 general tags was not. it is Buffalo for me and a Alton ranch cactus buck for my wife.


Dirty,
Nice job on the Alton tag.
I also put in for the Alton but not cactus.
I figured with 17 points I had no chance but had to try.
I beg you to tell us her stories after the hunt!


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

thanks. looking forward to a great year and hopefully some good stories.


----------



## Sidviciouser

jbseamus83 said:


> Thanks. Just curious. I had a cow elk tag in the area this last season. Really tough to get on the elk the first portion of the season. Toward the end of the season when they had moved a little lower into winter ranges, I had several encounters. I saw a few deer, but not a ton. Predators move animals. Regardless how many animals they actually kill, they will push them and move them for sure. And that area is fantastic bear habitat.


I'm glad you got into the cows eventually. Those elk are very tough and hunted very hard. They will stay up high even with 2 feet of snow. We have collected cow elk at 10k feet in 2 feet of snow many times when it was easy to get a cow tag. Good eating!


----------



## Texscala

DallanC said:


> Did you have any bonus points? If you were successful they would be reset to 0. Otherwise call the DWR and ask them.
> 
> -DallanC


I called the DWR and they were super helpful. Looks like my email was deleted when I updated my address. No tags this year so I will just be helping a buddy on his LE Elk hunt and plan to cash in my 4 cow elk points and hunt with my brother this winter.


----------



## Wire




----------



## 7mm Reloaded

No tags for me either this year ironically I’m happy about it since my wife just came home Friday from being in the hospital since March 29 from a stroke. She has months and months of therapy ahead. Good luck to all who drew and don’t take it for granted .


----------



## Sidviciouser

7mm Reloaded said:


> No tags for me either this year ironically I’m happy about it since my wife just came home Friday from being in the hospital since March 29 from a stroke. She has months and months of therapy ahead. Good luck to all who drew and don’t take it for granted .


Good luck and God bless. I hope it all goes even better than expected. I’ve had years I could not have enjoyed a LE hunt, but none as deep as what you are working through.


----------



## Wire

7mm Reloaded said:


> No tags for me either this year ironically I’m happy about it since my wife just came home Friday from being in the hospital since March 29 from a stroke. She has months and months of therapy ahead. Good luck to all who drew and don’t take it for granted .


Glad she is home. It's amazing how a lot of times the doctors can save people from strokes. I'm hoping she has a fast recovery with the therapy.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

good to hear she is home. wishing you and your wife the best of luck.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I'm still killing it, you guys!!!


----------



## MooseMeat

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm still killing it, you guys!!!
> 
> View attachment 152084


Just wait until the antlerless results come out 😂


----------



## MooseMeat

Vanilla, what are you predicting for points needed to draw a cow tag this year? 4+


----------



## KineKilla

Depends on the unit. I had 4 points last year and drew nothing. Now I have 5 and may be too busy to hunt antlerless this year.



Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2full

MooseMeat said:


> Vanilla, what are you predicting for points needed to draw a cow tag this year? 4+


I'll get me a landowner tag this year. 😁
Just hang out behind the cabin. 
Hope a herd wanders by.


----------



## Hunt37

Is anyone familiar with the Beaver Dam/ Pine Valley unit for Desert Big Horn?


----------



## Vanilla

MooseMeat said:


> Vanilla, what are you predicting for points needed to draw a cow tag this year? 4+


Depends on unit, but I’m guessing ten or more cow hunts will take 4+ points. I haven’t looked at the odds from last year since last year. I may be way low.


----------



## Hunt37

Hunt37 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Beaver Dam/ Pine Valley unit for Desert Big Horn?


----------



## CPAjeff

Hunt37 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Beaver Dam/ Pine Valley unit for Desert Big Horn?


No, but I’m assuming you drew this tag? If so, huge congrats!!


----------



## Critter

Hunt37, I suggest that you give the area biologist a call and talk to them. They will be quite helpful to you. 

You have to realize that you are asking for information on a specific location and unless someone on here has hunted it you won't get many answers.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

2full said:


> I'll get me a landowner tag this year. 😁
> Just hang out behind the cabin.
> Hope a herd wanders by.


Once you start banging away make sure you turn them south wouldja please!


----------



## FeartheTurtle

colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm still killing it, you guys!!!
> 
> View attachment 152084





colorcountrygunner said:


> I'm still killing it, you guys!!!
> 
> View attachment 152084


Same.


----------



## 2full

colorcountrygunner said:


> Once you start banging away make sure you turn them south wouldja please!


I'll see what I can do. 
I've never figured how to herd them very well.


----------



## brisket

Hunt37 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the Beaver Dam/ Pine Valley unit for Desert Big Horn?


I spent one day, five years ago, glassing that unit for desert bighorn. I didn’t find any, so I don’t have a lot to offer, unfortunately.

I take it you drew that tag? If so, congrats! You’re in for an amazing experience.


----------



## Hunt37

Critter said:


> Hunt37, I suggest that you give the area biologist a call and talk to them. They will be quite helpful to you.
> 
> You have to realize that you are asking for information on a specific location and unless someone on here has hunted it you won't get many answers.


Thank you for replying! Yes I drew this tag and I am super excited! My husband is familiar with the area, but I was hoping to find someone who has maybe drawn before. I have never posted here before, so I wasn't sure where to post since I couldn't find any sheep hunting information. I am guessing it is because they aren't drawn very much? I am going to speak to a guy that works in Fish & Game in that unit and I will also look into contacting the area biologist. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Hunt37

brisket said:


> I spent one day, five years ago, glassing that unit for desert bighorn. I didn’t find any, so I don’t have a lot to offer, unfortunately.
> 
> I take it you drew that tag? If so, congrats! You’re in for an amazing experience.


I did draw it thank you! We went out there today to get a look at the unit. I was able to find information on where the 3 tags were filled last year (general area) and I'll talk to some of the fish & game guys too. I'm excited, hopefully it will be an awesome hunt!


----------



## Critter

Goodluck on the scouting and the hunt.

The sheep bug has never bitten me but I have been on a lot of other OIL and LE hunts and find that the scouting is more enjoyable than the actual hunt. When the hunt comes along you have to get serious where as the scouting is the fun part.

Please keep us informed on how it goes and we always like pictures 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunt37

Critter said:


> Goodluck on the scouting and the hunt.
> 
> The sheep bug has never bitten me but I have been on a lot of other OIL and LE hunts and find that the scouting is more enjoyable than the actual hunt. When the hunt comes along you have to get serious where as the scouting is the fun part.
> 
> Please keep us informed on how it goes and we always like pictures
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


I love the scouting also. Although those mountains tell me I need to work on my cardio before October! I will keep you guys updated and again, thanks for the tips, I appreciate it.


----------



## CPAjeff

Wyoming odds go live at 8:00 am this morning!! Not quite as fun as checking the credit card every 30 seconds to see if a new charge appears, but beggars can't be choosers!


----------



## Vanilla

CPAjeff said:


> Wyoming odds go live at 8:00 am this morning!! Not quite as fun as checking the credit card every 30 seconds to see if a new charge appears, but beggars can't be choosers!


I already got my email with results link. Unsuccessfuls all around.


----------



## CPAjeff

Unsuccessful for me as well...


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Unsuccessful for all species in WY this year, but my buddy drew a G tag, should be fun!


----------



## Raptorman

Successful for Antelope here! Excited for my first time chasing them!


----------



## jbseamus83

I was unsuccessful for antelope, but drew whitetail buck and doe tags. It's been a couple years since I was up there. Going to be fun.


----------



## callofthewild2

Raptorman said:


> Successful for Antelope here! Excited for my first time chasing them!


are you ready for a new addiction?


----------



## RandomElk16

Wyoming gave me the big old UWN - FAIL.


----------



## one4fishing

No go for me too on Wyo pronghorn


----------



## weaversamuel76

Finally drew a region G deer tag

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2:22

I received my email this morning and am pretty happy with my Successful Antelope results. 8 points gone now but should be fun.


----------



## Raptorman

callofthewild2 said:


> are you ready for a new addiction?


Yes, I am... just don't ask my wife.


----------



## one4fishing

weaversamuel76 said:


> Finally drew a region G deer tag
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Lucky guy. How many points?


----------



## MooseMeat

I didn’t draw dik in wyoming for pronghorn. Even in the special draw! Thought for sure I had it, according to GoHunt 😂 another deer point for me. I think that’s 12 now?

come on utah antlerless! 🤞🏼Otherwise those ducks are in for a real beating this year


----------



## weaversamuel76

one4fishing said:


> Lucky guy. How many points?


I used 11 points

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91

Alright, lets take bets. When do antlerless charges start? I'm gonna say 6/24

Talk about impatient lol


----------



## hunting777

TPrawitt91 said:


> Alright, lets take bets. When do antlerless charges start? I'm gonna say 6/24
> 
> Talk about impatient lol



I'm in, I say June 29th


----------



## CPAjeff

I’m in - June 30th.


----------



## MooseMeat

27th


----------



## jbseamus83

I'll split the difference and guess 6/28


----------



## 3arabians

I have a feeling about tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KineKilla

Thursday

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

KineKilla said:


> Thursday
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


It’ll be before then. They shut off card updates. Wednesday at the latest


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing tonight. We’ll see what tomorrow brings. If I get squeezed out of a cow tag again I might just lose my flipping mind!


----------



## DallanC

OIL Moose tag arrived today. Guess its actually going to happen.

-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla

Received my GS Deer tag yesterday.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

Tags have been delivered (Bison for me) and (Alton deer for wife)


----------



## MrShane

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Tags have been delivered (Bison for me) and (Alton deer for wife)


So your wife is who stole my Alton tag this year!
I beg you to share the results of her hunt.
Please tell her congrats.


----------



## Vanilla

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Tags have been delivered (Bison for me) and (Alton deer for wife)


Talk about a dream year! Wow. I hope to be able to read about them both here.


----------



## MooseMeat

Antlerless tags are being hit right now


----------



## RemingtonCountry

I just got hit for Arizona Coues, so Arizona is hitting too!


----------



## Packout

Hopefully only one more year of the paper tags that arrived yesterday and then we can get back to something that doesn't fall apart....


----------



## KineKilla

3 hits for Cow Elk on the Manti. None of the three are mine as I only bought a point this year.









Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanilla

Nothing here. The universe is just screwing with me now.


----------



## RemingtonCountry

Vanilla said:


> Nothing here. The universe is just screwing with me now.


And here I was getting excited that you finally drew a tag seeing that you were the last to comment..


----------



## MooseMeat

17 cow moose points is retarded…

so is 4 points for cow elk and 4 points for doe deer…

doe pronghorn it is I guess


----------



## Clarq

MooseMeat said:


> 17 cow moose points is retarded…
> 
> so is 4 points for cow elk and 4 points for doe deer…
> 
> doe pronghorn it is I guess


Did you get an email already?


----------



## jbseamus83

Looks like I got hit for a cow tag. Haven't seen anything go through for doe deer or pronghorn.


----------



## Vanilla

RemingtonCountry said:


> And here I was getting excited that you finally drew a tag seeing that you were the last to comment..


To be fair, since 1995 there has not been a single year that I have not possessed a big game permit, and many of those years (vast majority, probably) I have possessed more than one each year. My desire for points may be overblown by my idiotic strategy I had for LE elk... 

And also that the antlerless draw has become completely stupid.


----------



## Clarq

I have a $30 charge pending.

It could be a pronghorn tag, but my guess is doe deer. I went into the draw with 4 points for each.


----------



## TPrawitt91

I have a $50 charge pending, GS Elk is all it could be. If I really didn't draw Doe Deer then I agree, antlerless has become completely stupid.


----------



## Vanilla

Holy crap! What is this world coming to?!?!?

I’m happy I get to fill the freezer. I also really like hunting cow elk for some reason. With an Alaska halibut and salmon excursion in a month in addition to a cow tag, I really ought to start making more room in said freezer…


----------



## TPrawitt91

Vanilla said:


> View attachment 152382
> 
> 
> Holy crap! What is this world coming to?!?!?
> 
> I’m happy I get to fill the freezer. I also really like hunting cow elk for some reason. With an Alaska halibut and salmon excursion in a month in addition to a cow tag, I really ought to start making more room in said freezer…


Wow, Vanilla drew something. It's an antlerless miracle.


----------



## 3arabians

Still nothing for me. I’m annoyed….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777

3 cow tags in my house. it's going to be a fun year.


----------



## Ray

One $30 charge pending over here


----------



## jbseamus83

Would charges come in separately for different species? Does the draw follow the same order as the LE and general draws?


----------



## MooseMeat

jbseamus83 said:


> Would charges come in separately for different species? Does the draw follow the same order as the LE and general draws?


Antlerless doesn’t seem to follow the same pattern as the LE draws. I’ve had separate charges come through at different times, but I’d say if you haven’t seen a charge by 5 pm tonight, your SOL (unless it takes your card longer to show a transaction)


----------



## jbseamus83

MooseMeat said:


> Antlerless doesn’t seem to follow the same pattern as the LE draws. I’ve had separate charges come through at different times, but I’d say if you haven’t seen a charge by 5 pm tonight, your SOL (unless it takes your card longer to show a transaction)


Thanks. Couldn't remember for sure. I was hit for cow elk, but wondering if they would come in separate for any others or not. I'm happy with a cow tag. I had a lot of fun chasing them last year and learned a lot.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

MrShane said:


> So your wife is who stole my Alton tag this year!
> I beg you to share the results of her hunt.
> Please tell her congrats.


if you were after the catcus then yup.

I will try to keep a good update of our hunts. 

looks like she just drew a Doe antelope also.


----------



## cedar

My card got hit for cow elk


----------



## MooseMeat

I wish my card would get hit again! Looks like it’s time to burn crane points again. The ducks are in for another beating this year I’m afraid


----------



## cedar

Emails are out


----------



## MrShane

5 cow points and no notification or pending notice yet.
C’mon….


----------



## RemingtonCountry

MrShane said:


> 5 cow points and no notification or pending notice yet.
> C’mon….


I'm in the exact same boat!


----------



## Wire

No hits for me or the kids but got the successful emails for the points for all of us!!!


----------



## MrShane

For those of you that have pulled cow elk tags this year, does your points bank still show you have points or does that take awhile for the DWR to amend?
Can you sense my anxiety?


----------



## MWScott72

Got two duplicate emails for my son...looks like he'll have 4 tags this fall - two doe deer and two cow permits. 😉

Haven't received emails for myself. The only question is whether I drew that coveted ewe tag on the Newfies. I seriously doubt it!


----------



## MWScott72

MrShane said:


> For those of you that have pulled cow elk tags this year, does your points bank still show you have points or does that take awhile for the DWR to amend?
> Can you sense my anxiety?


My son's points are still showimg for both deer and elk, so it doesn't look like they've updated things yet.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6

It will normally take a while. I think with my bison it was a week or so.


----------



## 3arabians

I got my daughters email. She wiffed on doe deer. I thought as a youth she was in good shape with a couple points but notta.


----------



## MWScott72

Just got my email. No ewe or doe deer for me. Just got points for elk and antelope. Will be fun helping my son though!


----------



## 3arabians

Whew, successful cow elk for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat

What I want to know is how my wife got 3 emails and I didn’t get any. This is always a fuster cluck…. Yet we are assured the drawing is done professionally without any errors… but they fail to send out something as simple as 1 email per applicant


----------



## one4fishing

I got hit for a cow. I’m wishing the email would come to see who got it.


----------



## DallanC

My "point" email just came through.

-DallanC


----------



## Ray

Took 4 points to draw a doe deer tag but I got it!


----------



## MrShane

MrShane said:


> 5 cow points and no notification or pending notice yet.
> C’mon….


Well I got my email.
Unsuccessful.
Hopefully I get an Open Bull tag or that will be 100% strikes on big game this year.
Two points for Swan, I better draw that one!


----------



## MrShane

Congrats to all those that drew!


----------



## Catherder

I just received word that I drew an antlerless elk tag. 





Vanilla said:


> With an Alaska halibut and salmon excursion in a month in addition to a cow tag, I really ought to start making more room in said freezer…


I know someone who can help take some of that fish off your hands........................................................


----------



## DallanC

Vanilla said:


> I’m happy I get to fill the freezer. I also really like hunting cow elk for some reason. With an Alaska halibut and salmon excursion in a month in addition to a cow tag, I really ought to start making more room in said freezer…


In a month? So targeting kings? I just read today Alaska closed the Kenai due to not enough kings coming in. It might be a rough year for them.

We'll be up in August, hitting the end of the Halibut season and hoping for early Silvers. Halibut seems to finishing earlier each year, and the Coho seem to be coming in later and later. Hard to pick a good time to be there.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake

DallanC said:


> OIL Moose tag arrived today. Guess its actually going to happen.
> 
> -DallanC


Huh, I didn't get the notice that my package was delivered at your place. 

I mean, uhh, that the DWR had mailed out your tag yet...


----------



## Isuckathunting

I got the charge for an elk tag but no email at this point. I, like every other person on here had 4 doe points and didn't draw. I am interested to look at those doe odds but more than happy to have a cow tag. It's in an area I haven't hunted much and I'm excited to spend some time learning the area. Should be a fun fall/winter


----------



## CPAjeff

Swing and a miss for me - looks like general elk is the only tag I have for this fall. I got two different emails . . . it seems like the division really wanted me to know that I didn't draw jack crap.


----------



## middlefork

Antlerless elk for me. Probably try to get a multi-season spike tag just for fun. Last year of DH so who knows what will happen next year. Maybe I can talk one of the grandkids into a mentor hunt.


----------



## DallanC

johnnycake said:


> Huh, I didn't get the notice that my package was delivered at your place.
> 
> I mean, uhh, that the DWR had mailed out your tag yet...


I'll be in Juneau in Aug, where do you live?

-DallanC


----------



## Ray

My son got a cow elk tag on Fishlake with zero points


----------



## johnnycake

DallanC said:


> I'll be in Juneau in Aug, where do you live?
> 
> -DallanC


I'm about an hour north of Los Anchorage.


----------



## 2pntkiller

0 skin heads dying from me this year, better look into a landowner cow tag again 😖


----------



## 2full

I didn't even put in this year. 
I'll do landowner again this year. 
No sense putting in when they take my points if I get a landowner tag.


----------



## Clarq

SUCCESSFUL: Antlerless Deer

Hunt: East Canyon, Davis-North Salt Lake
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Aug 1 - Sept 16, 2022

I'm way more excited for this hunt than I have any right to be. I typically kick my hunting season off with doves on September 1. This year, I get to start a whole month early!

My prediction, based on prior draw odds, was that my 4 points would give me a 40-60% chance of drawing this hunt. Grateful to have a little bit of luck head my way.


----------



## MooseMeat

Clarq said:


> SUCCESSFUL: Antlerless Deer
> 
> Hunt: East Canyon, Davis-North Salt Lake
> Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
> Your season date(s): Aug 1 - Sept 16, 2022
> 
> I'm way more excited for this hunt than I have any right to be. I typically kick my hunting season off with doves on September 1. This year, I get to start a whole month early!
> 
> My prediction, based on prior draw odds, was that my 4 points would give me a 40-60% chance of drawing this hunt. Grateful to have a little bit of luck head my way.


I didn’t pull it with 4 points. But my brother did with 4 points. I must have been that 40% that was unlucky…

I’d also like to state again, that 17 points (now) for a cow moose is absolutely retarded. At this points I might as well keep banking points and mentor the tag to my kids. It’s the only legitimate chance they’ll ever have at a Shiras moose In their lifetimes


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I struck out on all things antlerless. Guess I could have drawn the doe pronghorn tag if I really wanted to instead of just buying a point. Hopefully I can at least get my unlimited OTC archery elk tag. That should still be a go....I think.


----------



## MWScott72

MooseMeat said:


> I didn’t pull it with 4 points. But my brother did with 4 points. I must have been that 40% that was unlucky…
> 
> I’d also like to state again, that 17 points (now) for a cow moose is absolutely retarded. At this points I might as well keep banking points and mentor the tag to my kids. It’s the only legitimate chance they’ll ever have at a Shiras moose In their lifetimes


I have a friend who also didn't pull the tag with 4 points. Sounds like a familiar refrain.


----------



## MWScott72

MooseMeat said:


> I’d also like to state again, that 17 points (now) for a cow moose is absolutely retarded. At this points I might as well keep banking points and mentor the tag to my kids. It’s the only legitimate chance they’ll ever have at a Shiras moose In their lifetimes


Short of going to AK or Canada, you're probably right. Lower 48 opportunities are very few and far between.


----------



## Ray

so I got a doe deer tag and the boy got a cow elk tag, I also have a dedicated tag, will get a rifle spike tag so I can hunt during my sons cow elk hunt, and will hit WY sage grouse, I’ve got a pretty busy year!

oh, and my buddy just got a new duck boat, so I’ll be hitting that a bunch!

I’ll only be able to hunt that cow elk hunt a couple days since my wife is due literally in the middle of it but will still be fun!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

MWScott72 said:


> Short of going to AK or Canada, you're probably right. Lower 48 opportunities are very few and far between.


I don't know, killing a shiras moose in AK might be a tall order.


----------



## AF CYN

I didn't do well on the regular draw (nothing, nada, zero), but I did great on the antlerless hunts. I did a lot of research and strategizing and drew two tags. Both hunts have some downsides to them, but I knew that going in and figured I'd rather be in the game than sitting home. 

SUCCESSFUL: Antlerless Deer (took me 2 points to draw)
Hunt: Box Elder, West Bear River
Weapon: Archery Muzzleloader Shotgun Only
Your season date(s): Aug 20 - Oct 9, 2022 
SUCCESSFUL: Antlerless Elk (took me 0 points to draw)
Hunt: Nine Mile, West Anthro
Weapon: Any Legal Weapon
Your season date(s): Dec 10, 2022 - Jan 1, 2023


----------



## MWScott72

colorcountrygunner said:


> I don't know, killing a shiras moose in AK might be a tall order.


Very true…wasn’t thinking when I posted about a Shiras in AK. The odds of killing one there can’t be much worse than drawing a tag here though, right??


----------



## Lone_Hunter

MWScott72 said:


> I have a friend who also didn't pull the tag with 4 points. Sounds like a familiar refrain.


Do you know how many tags were cut for whatever unit he put in for? Technically speaking I should have drawn last year with 4 points, but I was an unlucky dumbf**k whos first choice was Horn Mountain ( 5 tags) and second choice was Nebo (60ish tags). Naturally there was exactly 5 guys with 5 points, who took the only 5 tags. I probably could have drawn Horn mountain this year, but didn't want to chance it again, and logistcally speaking, it's not the greatest unit, and nebo is closer to home. (less gas)

I'll, ahh.. see ya on the nebo late fall and early winter this year.


----------



## KineKilla

Just shoot a doe with your bow on the extended if you really want to shoot a doe. Takes no points as long as you had an archery tag that season.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

Got my results back from the Wyoming leftover draw this morning. Looks like I will be hunting whitetails for the first time ever this year.

Excited to try something new.


----------



## jbseamus83

My son got a doe tag in the leftover draw for WY. So, he will be joining me chasing whitetails. I have a buck and doe tag for the same unit.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter

I gotta GS early Buck rifle tag. Time to start zeroing my broadhead and figure which rifle I wanna take 7mm-08 or .270.


----------



## KineKilla

Anyone received their DH permit for this year yet? I didn't draw one but asking for a friend.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork

KineKilla said:


> Anyone received their DH permit for this year yet? I didn't draw one but asking for a friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


Not yet. seems like they are last minute. Waiting on guys getting hours or something.


----------



## Isuckathunting

KineKilla said:


> Anyone received their DH permit for this year yet? I didn't draw one but asking for a friend.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


I've had my hours done since last year and haven't got my permit yet. Was getting curious if it was just me. Seems like I got it a lot sooner last year.


----------



## middlefork

I did all my hours two years ago. I'm remembering getting my permits shortly before archery started. Like a week or two before at most.


----------



## 2full

Ii finished up all my stuff yesterday. (My first year this year being back in the dedicated poacher program). She told me I would see my tag in about two weeks. 
I guess we'll see about that.


----------



## Clarq

Swan/crane hits should show up in the next little while...


----------



## MooseMeat

Clarq said:


> Swan/crane hits should show up in the next little while...


I’m betting Monday…


----------



## MooseMeat

Cards are being hit for swan and crane…


----------



## Clarq

$15 charge here. Glad I managed to get one more swan permit before they decide to jack the price up through the roof.


----------



## lucky duck

Swan tag for this guy! I'm hoping the new rules will keep the season open longer this year........


----------



## jbseamus83

I got hit for a crane tag. No idea yet if it's for me or my son.


----------



## stick&string89

Are all of the hits showing Utah crane even for swan?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq

stick&string89 said:


> Are all of the hits showing Utah crane even for swan?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. There's no way mine is a crane tag, but the charge is labeled as"Utah crane permit."


----------



## Wire

Just got the unsuccessful emails for me and the kids swans.


----------



## jbseamus83

So, I got the email, and as others said, all of the CC hits said crane. I actually pulled the swan tag not the crane. Oh well. I've never hunted them, so this should be pretty fun.


----------



## sawsman

Jackpot for me!
Crane - successful
Swan - successful
Sharptail - successful

Looking for a property in East Box Elder County for crane. If you know of one, let me know!


----------



## MooseMeat

For the first time in my life, I didn’t apply for a swan tag. Last year killed it for me.

i did draw a crane tag though


----------



## one4fishing

MooseMeat said:


> For the first time in my life, I didn’t apply for a swan tag. Last year killed it for me.
> 
> i did draw a crane tag though


Same here. I’m glad to focus on ducks this year and stay away from all the whoers and skyblasters.


----------



## CPAjeff

Swing and a miss for me!


----------



## brisket

2023 Sportsman results: Tuesday Nov 15th starting between noon and 2:00 p.m.


----------



## Vanilla

This is my year! Sportsman tag coming my way!!!


----------



## brisket

Vanilla said:


> This is my year! Sportsman tag coming my way!!!


Desert Bighorn is mine. You can have the leftovers.


----------



## Vanilla

I didn’t even try for the DBH because I already knew you’d be drawing it. So I’m good with that.


----------



## 2pntkiller

First year I forgot to put in. And i had a good feeling about it dang it!


----------



## brisket

brisket said:


> 2023 Sportsman results: Tuesday Nov 15th starting between noon and 2:00 p.m.


I guess you can’t predict them all. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Vanilla

All unsuccessful for me!


----------



## brisket

I struck out too. 🫤


----------



## TPrawitt91

Not even waiting for emails to be disappointed, lol nice. I also struck out


----------



## CPAjeff

All unsuccessfuls here for me too!


----------



## Wayno945

nothing here


----------



## 2full

Yep, I stuck out as well


----------



## KineKilla

All bad news from the DWR today for me.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## Raptorman

Nothing for me... I really thought this was the year.


----------



## Brookie

Unsuccessful For Turkey for me


----------



## 2full

I stuck out, but had a tag last year. 
So it wasn't unexpected.


----------



## Bux n Dux

1/3. 0, 0 and 7 points going into the draw.


----------



## Vanilla

Turkey tag coming my way.


----------



## CPAjeff

Nada for my son and I.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded

Nope


----------



## 2pntkiller

I got a central gobbler tag, hopefully the crossbow can schlock one


----------

